# What's the strangest, most unexplainable thing you've seen in the woods?



## DAjudge

*Fighting Moles*

Didn't see it and I don't know if i believe it, but my future mother-in-law said she had 2 moles fighting below her treestand. The thing is she really knows her **** when it comes to animals. Good eye sight and was only 10 feet off the ground. Craziest thing I ever heard! HAHA!!!  :darkbeer:


----------



## ILDEERHUNTER

Bigfoot! It's true.:cocktail:


----------



## kchopper

Had something strange happen tonight but definately explainable. I was sitting in my stand tonight and about 45 minutes later I started to hear a roar sound behind me. No big deal I thought, just figured it was a farmer working in a nearby field with machinery. Well the "roar" started getting closer to me. I started to wonder what could be making this noise. It kept getting closer and louder. I finally looked over my shoulder and there it was. A frickin hot air balloon right over the tree tops only 80 yards away. Thank god it was that. I thought something was going to attack me. Wish I had my camera. I could see the people in it plain as day. Twenty minutes later something was coming in the complete opposite direction. Sounded like a loud 4 wheeler. It kept getting louder and closer also. Finally it showed. A helicopter. Unbeilvable.


----------



## CWarmouth

OK, I'll play. I have seen two strange unexplainable things. One I'll share and one I'll keep to myself.

One night I was fly fishing, wading on a river in East Tennessee where I used to live. It was dark. I heard this sound coming through the woods about head height and crashing through the trees FAST. When I say fast I mean like missle fast. It was making a racket and really moving fast. It stopped about 80 yards away from me. I left the scene post haste. I thought about going back in the daylight to see what I could see but never did.


----------



## rsarns

Hesitant to post this but what the heck...

Eastern Washington, elk hunting with several other members from this fine site. About 4-5PM, still a couple hours before dark, sitting in a tree stand, and I hear something behind the stand 150 yards or so. Get turned around and ready, and it goes silent. I watch for 4-5 minutes and nothing. So I turn back around and sit down again, a few mintues later I hear something come flying in at me, no kidding..... hits the tree just below the stand (very hard) and bounces off and hits the ground. Now this is a huge rock, not the big pine cones the squirrels out here like to drop on you either. Scared the bejeezus out of me, and nope it wasn't any of my hunting partners messing around. I stuck it out till almost dark and nothing more happened.


----------



## Triton22

kchopper said:


> Had something strange happen tonight but definately explainable. I was sitting in my stand tonight and about 45 minutes later I started to hear a roar sound behind me. No big deal I thought, just figured it was a farmer working in a nearby field with machinery. Well the "roar" started getting closer to me. I started to wonder what could be making this noise. It kept getting closer and louder. I finally looked over my shoulder and there it was. A frickin hot air balloon right over the tree tops only 80 yards away. Thank god it was that. I thought something was going to attack me. Wish I had my camera. I could see the people in it plain as day. Twenty minutes later something was coming in the complete opposite direction. Sounded like a loud 4 wheeler. It kept getting louder and closer also. Finally it showed. A helicopter. Unbeilvable.


Did the hot air balloon crash immediately or spin around erratically before exploding like the hindenburg after you "raged" it?


----------



## duckaholic

Holy crap? im not crazy? I have had rocks thrown at me and im talking big rocks flying through tree tops at me while camping and hunting. Had friends with me who witnessed it. And let me tell you the spot light and auto .270win didnt prevent it from happening again that night. Once while walking down a steep ridge in that area turkey hunting my buddy was up front and i saw the rock come over my head and almost hit him! I charge up the ridge with the trusty 12ga and see absolutely NOTHING!!!!!!!!! wth? needless to say we dont hunt there much anymore.


----------



## ~Austin~

Where do you think the rocks came from?


----------



## Bent Stick1

One night in my stand, this guy in a suit and a briefcase walked right on by. not really but that would be funny. And some people do belive in Sasquatch and stay out of there rock throwing territory.


----------



## rsarns

My first thought was one of my friends messing with me, but it wasn't.... so maybe a anti-hunter trying to freak out a hunter 60 miles in the mountains? Needless to say it worked for an hour or so, don't believe in Bigfoot, but the weirdos in the world "Blair Witch Project"? What didn't help was I immediately thought of the show I had just seen on Bigfoot that I laughed at, had bigfoot throwing rocks.... I laughed at that show but then again????


----------



## CWarmouth

How about you Austin? What's your strange story?


----------



## jrip

Two guys salmon fishing with .22's in a closed stream 50 yards from my ground blind.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Alright I have one but this happened to a friend of mine this weekend. I went goose hunting b/c it was opening day and my buddy went deer hunting . Well I received a phone call from at 10:00 and he was irrate. 

Well it turns out that someone trespassed on the property we hunt and then proceded to undress and take pictures of himself in a black g-string right next to the grain silo which is about 150yds. from my buddies stand. 

So he (my buddy) came down mainly b/c he could not stand seeing this anymore and walked up on this guy and freaked the ever loving daylights out of the exhibitionist. After my buddy talked to him and told him that he trespassing the man told him that he never knew that people hunted there and that he did this all the time.

Amazing we never saw this guy before but I guess that was a blessing.

True story it happened last Saturday


----------



## jrip

DeerslayinSOB said:


> Alright I have one but this happened to a friend of mine this weekend. I went goose hunting b/c it was opening day and my buddy went deer hunting . Well I received a phone call from at 10:00 and he was irrate.
> 
> Well it turns out that someone trespassed on the property we hunt and then proceded to undress and take pictures of himself in a black g-string right next to the grain silo which is about 150yds. from my buddies stand.
> 
> So he (my buddy) came down mainly b/c he could not stand seeing this anymore and walked up on this guy and freaked the ever loving daylights out of the exhibitionist. After my buddy talked to him and told him that he trespassing the man told him that he never knew that people hunted there and that he did this all the time.
> 
> Amazing we never saw this guy before but I guess that was a blessing.
> 
> True story it happened last Saturday


Tell your buddy that I'm sorry about tis bad luck.....ukey:<---that would have been me if I saw some guy in a g-string in the woods.


----------



## Good Moses

Allright I got one...although this happened to me while I was fishing. I always feel stupid telling this, but it's the gospel truth.

Three years ago on a pitch black night in late March, right at the beginning of the crappie spawn, I was sitting on the bank casting jigs and dragging them back through a weed bed. Thirty or so yards to my right was the edge of the woods. Well, I was just sitting there fishing and enjoying the crisp night when I heard a stick crack back the thicket. I wasn't scared (yet), but it certainly got my attention. I continued fishing until I heard a couple more foot falls. At this point I reeled in my line, stood still and listened. It was just one or two steps at a time at first, then they became measured and continuous as if whatever it was had committed to its path and was coming to me. Now I'm past just paying attention to being all the way scared. When whatever it was got to what I could estimate was just about the edge of the thicket, I charged at it with arms raised and waiving and hollerin like a wild Indian and whatever it was took off and jumped in the lake! Satisfied with my own safety restored, I retreated to the truck. To this day I don't know what it was. Best I can guess I'd say it was coyote, a deer, a beaver, or a *******. All I know is we both scared the **** out of each other and I have found other places to fish :wink:.


----------



## slickstalker

Oh I've got a list. The first thing that popped into my head was the time I watched two does jacking each others jaws. Hair was flying and it was furious while it lasted. I was driving a logging road when a doe and a forked horn buck came down an embankment onto the road in front of me. I slowed down a bit, then things got weird. Another doe came down after them but she was up on her hind legs all the way down the embankment. The first does reared up as soon as the second doe hit the road and they began going at it. At this time I'm frantically trying to get my camera out and focused. I wasn't fast enough. It ended almost as fast as it began. It was business as usual.


----------



## marforme

Good Moses said:


> Allright I got one...although this happened to me while I was fishing. I always feel stupid telling this, but it's the gospel truth.
> 
> Three years ago on a pitch black night in late March, right at the beginning of the crappie spawn, I was sitting on the bank casting jigs and dragging them back through a weed bed. Thirty or so yards to my right was the edge of the woods. Well, I was just sitting there fishing and enjoying the crisp night when I heard a stick crack back the thicket. I wasn't scared (yet), but it certainly got my attention. I continued fishing until I heard a couple more foot falls. At this point I reeled in my line, stood still and listened. It was just one or two steps at a time at first, then they became measured and continuous as if whatever it was had committed to its path and was coming to me. Now I'm past just paying attention to being all the way scared. When whatever it was got to what I could estimate was just about the edge of the thicket, I charged at it with arms raised and waiving and hollerin like a wild Indian and whatever it was took off and jumped in the lake! Satisfied with my own safety restored, I retreated to the truck. To this day I don't know what it was. Best I can guess I'd say it was coyote, a deer, a beaver, or a *******. All I know is we both scared the **** out of each other and I have found other places to fish :wink:.


 

Thanks, I needed that.:wink:


----------



## mark j

A guy hunting with a Bowtech. 

Seriously. 

Isn't that strange?

And how could you ever explain that?


----------



## OCD-Bowhunter

ttt


----------



## duckaholic

No idea about them rocks. Good sized and flew out of the thicket never saw what did it but one heck of a DA cuz if I could have seen it or who the .270 prolly would have cut loose. Whatever it was needs to be in the nfl!!! Then at times Ive hunted there with no problems at all.


----------



## zhunter62

mark j said:


> A guy hunting with a Bowtech.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Isn't that strange?
> 
> And how could you ever explain that?


you just had to go there, didn't you. well i dont have a story i cant explian, but my first time out hunting i was out way to early, coundn't sleep, me and my friend got out to our spot, and as soon as we settle in, we here what turned out to be a deer snort at us, again this is my first time hunting and we were in bear country to boot, and it scared the liven **** out of me, and it kept on snorting at us for about 15 minutes, i was never so happy to see the sunrise in my life. like i said i can explian it now, but at the moment i was scared ****less.


----------



## goldtip22

When I first started hunting I was out one night and it was starting to get dark. Just as I was getting ready to pack up I heard what I thought was a dude burping. He kept burping and I was like "man, that guy has some serious gas issues". Later that week I was watching a hunting show on TV and heard a buck grunt for the first time


----------



## snoopy

I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


----------



## mschviuz

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????



funny...funny....funny


----------



## DocB

I haven't had anything strange happen and I'd like to keep it that way!


----------



## mschviuz

My story isn't as good as these but last year while hunting I had 3 deer in a plot in front of me. A doe came up out of the creek behind me and the deer in the plot couldn't see the doe behind me but heard her. They blew at each other for a couple of minutes and then the doe in the creek eased into the plot!


----------



## Mohican

A few years back while bowhunting for elk in Idaho I came upon a rifle stuck in the side of a tree about 4-5 feet off the ground. Was able to get the serial number off of it. Remington Model 14 made in 1913 (first year of production) in .25 caliber. I have the GPS coordinates an plan to go back and visit when I go back elk hunting.


----------



## ryalred

About an hour after dark (we were **** hunting in SE Oklahoma). A blue light appeared above the North Canadian river. It was bright and moved at profound speeds up and down the river, about 15 or 20 feet above the river. It made no sound and there was no one on the other side of the river (there was no access). We felt it must have been some air force test plane, but the weird thing was that it made no sound. Eerie! Scared the you know what out of us. We never discovered what it was. It was a true UFO in that it certainly was an unidentified flying object.


----------



## mdmountainman

snoopy said:


> i went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????



Very well done.


----------



## raylandarcher

I was bowhunting one evening way down deep in this very remote hollow where no one usually ever goes and it was getting pretty dark and I had about a mile or so walk back out so I packed up and headed out.I got about 50 yards or so into my hike and stopped and I heard something walking the same path I was on behind me about 30 yards or so away and it is pitch black by this time so I shined my light and didnt see or hear anything.And everytime I stopped I could hear it walking right behind me.Whatever it was followed me all the way out of the woods.I dont think it was a deer because I was making a good racket getting out of there and it just kept on following me.I almost get to the field edge and stop and listen and yep I hear it again coming right up my path and once again as soon as I shined the light it quit walking and I never saw anything in the light.To this day I dont know what it was and it still freaks me out.I now only go in that hollow in the day time.About 2 years after that happened to me there was a sow black bear and 3 cubs spotted down there.Maybe thats what it was.


----------



## Allaround

Mohican said:


> A few years back while bowhunting for elk in Idaho I came upon a rifle stuck in the side of a tree about 4-5 feet off the ground. Was able to get the serial number off of it. Remington Model 14 made in 1913 (first year of production) in .25 caliber. I have the GPS coordinates an plan to go back and visit when I go back elk hunting.


Now that's strange. I sure would like to know the story behind that one.


----------



## nstrut

I saw an armadillo while hunting the Illinois/Missouri line. My buddies still laugh at me...but I know what I saw!

I watched two ***** fighting about 30 ft up in a tree. One knocked the other out of the tree and it died on impact. Then the other **** climbed down and started eating the dead one.

I was looking into a valley during turkey season and I spotted something at the bottom on a four wheel trail. I couldn't make it out so I grabbed my binoculars. I was shocked to see two people totally naked getting it on. This was in the middle of the no where.

I was walking to my tree stand when I noticed I couldn't see it hanging in the tree. As I got closer, I realized it was gone. When I got to the tree, the stand was surely missing. Leaning at the base of the tree sat a brand new stand. They stole my old stand and left a brand new one. I still can't figure that one out.


----------



## GoldtipXT

Excellent!!!!!


----------



## cave

rsarns said:


> Hesitant to post this but what the heck...
> 
> Eastern Washington, elk hunting with several other members from this fine site. About 4-5PM, still a couple hours before dark, sitting in a tree stand, and I hear something behind the stand 150 yards or so. Get turned around and ready, and it goes silent. I watch for 4-5 minutes and nothing. So I turn back around and sit down again, a few mintues later I hear something come flying in at me, no kidding..... hits the tree just below the stand (very hard) and bounces off and hits the ground. Now this is a huge rock, not the big pine cones the squirrels out here like to drop on you either. Scared the bejeezus out of me, and nope it wasn't any of my hunting partners messing around. I stuck it out till almost dark and nothing more happened.


Maybe rocks falling from the mountains, just a guess.


----------



## ktmbutch

once while on my rifle stand a hillside looking across the valley spotting deer on the other I watched a truck come up the valley dirt road. this is odd cause the road is very rough. Watching through my binocs this guy gets out in camo overalls and looks around(he had no idea I was watching)he walks with his feet far apart toward the stream. This is Dec in WV the guy drops his overalls and undresses and it becomes apparent what he really needed was a toilet 10 minutes earlier. I enjoyed the entertainment as he washed off in that COLD stream and clean out his pants and change into new. The only thing that could have made this better would be if I new who it was. Really funny stuff


----------



## kansasboi

mdmountainman said:


> Very well done.


+1...This is a great thread. Scary and hilarious. you guys just gave me an awesome million dollar idea...a time activated speaker that sounds like footsteps an cracking branches that you put in your buddies pack that goes off at, oh say 6:45 p.m..:chortle:


----------



## floor guy

my son and myself were squirrel hunting some state land and ran into this guy and he seemed like a nice guy anyway he started telling us about the property and says dont go that direction cause its been said they are devil worshipers up there i didnt think much more about it and we went on our way i forgot all about it until a month later me and a freind were about 3 or 4 miles away bowhunting way out in the middle of nowhere we rode my quad for half an hour and we walked to our stands about another 15 minutes so we are way back in the woods. we start back at dark on the quad and my buddy says what the heck is that about that time my headlights hit a naked baby doll hangin from a noose bout 4 feet over the path i instantly got cold chillz and gunned the 4 wheeler and were outta there we still laugh about that. if this is someones attempt to keep me outta there it worked


----------



## rsarns

cave said:


> Maybe rocks falling from the mountains, just a guess.


That would work except it was a gradual hill behind me for a long ways...


----------



## ks_kiwi

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


That made me LOL 
Thanks.


----------



## BuckWyld

*Creepy*

I wasnt in the woods yet, but I was on my way out for a morning sit. I was driving in my truck about 4:45 am. I passed a guy on the side of the road. He was riding on a black horse, he was dressed in all black from boots to hat with his head down, horse was just on a slow stroll. He never lifted his head or anything when I passed him. For some reason, I didnt really think about it too much when I passed him. Once I started into the woods in the pitch black darkness, you can bet he was on my mind. I made it to my stand and settled in but I just couldnt stop trying to put the pieces together. I have often wondered for some reason if that was some wierd messenger of death or something that at the last minute decided to let me pass......still creeps me out.


----------



## cujrh10

well, about two years ago two of my buddies and myself were hunting some very remote land that was really thick and heavily wooded. Well we had just finished a morning hunt and were snacking on some beef jerky and walking back to the truck when we came up the most peculiar thing. There was a little opening in the woods and I'll be damned if big foot wasnt sleeping right there by a log. So I tell my friends "watch this". I take the bottle of shaving cream (that I oh so cleverly placed in my pack earlier that morning) and spray it all in big foots hand. I proceeded to tickle big foots noise with a feather when all of a sudden WAM! Big Foot smashed the shaving cream all over his face!!! My friends started giggling and as I was running big foot cut me off and threw me 150 yards through the woods. 

I swear!


----------



## Musky Hunter

Me trying to kill a 150" buck with a bow is pretty unexplainable. :darkbeer:


----------



## deerhunter97

Good Moses said:


> Allright I got one...although this happened to me while I was fishing. I always feel stupid telling this, but it's the gospel truth.
> 
> Three years ago on a pitch black night in late March, right at the beginning of the crappie spawn, I was sitting on the bank casting jigs and dragging them back through a weed bed. Thirty or so yards to my right was the edge of the woods. Well, I was just sitting there fishing and enjoying the crisp night when I heard a stick crack back the thicket. I wasn't scared (yet), but it certainly got my attention. I continued fishing until I heard a couple more foot falls. At this point I reeled in my line, stood still and listened. It was just one or two steps at a time at first, then they became measured and continuous as if whatever it was had committed to its path and was coming to me. Now I'm past just paying attention to being all the way scared. When whatever it was got to what I could estimate was just about the edge of the thicket, I charged at it with arms raised and waiving and hollerin like a wild Indian and whatever it was took off and jumped in the lake! Satisfied with my own safety restored, I retreated to the truck. To this day I don't know what it was. Best I can guess I'd say it was coyote, a deer, a beaver, or a *******. All I know is we both scared the **** out of each other and I have found other places to fish :wink:.



THAT WAS YOU!!!!!!!!! hahaha... JK

These are great to read right before a morning hunt!!! Keep em' coming! Halloween is right around the corner... Happy Hunting All 

Doyle


----------



## huntnmuleys

raylandarcher said:


> I was bowhunting one evening way down deep in this very remote hollow where no one usually ever goes and it was getting pretty dark and I had about a mile or so walk back out so I packed up and headed out.I got about 50 yards or so into my hike and stopped and I heard something walking the same path I was on behind me about 30 yards or so away and it is pitch black by this time so I shined my light and didnt see or hear anything.And everytime I stopped I could hear it walking right behind me.Whatever it was followed me all the way out of the woods.I dont think it was a deer because I was making a good racket getting out of there and it just kept on following me.I almost get to the field edge and stop and listen and yep I hear it again coming right up my path and once again as soon as I shined the light it quit walking and I never saw anything in the light.To this day I dont know what it was and it still freaks me out.I now only go in that hollow in the day time.About 2 years after that happened to me there was a sow black bear and 3 cubs spotted down there.Maybe thats what it was.



read a story about something similar one time, happened to another guy in the snow, turned out it was snow (i suppose mud could do the same) falling off his boots when he lifted his legs to step....thought something was following him all the way in.

heres mine...

long time ago. i was a 3rd grader. first year dad let me walk with him in the elk woods... my last morning in camp was REAL cold. not overly breezy, but just a bit. a few inches of snow on the ground, and snowing, not too lightly but not real heavily. just snowing. anyway, dad, me and a buddy of dads park where were gonna hunt that morning. walking in, we heard a bugle, and it was coming from the park we had intended on going to first. moved in, got to where we could see, and there was a herd of elk there, maybe 20, mostly cows, a couple spikes, and a 6 point. not big, but a 6. we ducked into the trees and made our move (we didnt call a helluva lot back then). eased toward the park where we thought we needed to be, and i could only see 1 cow, the herd was in front of us a ways. we backed into the trees and moved further. next place we came out i could see a spike. i was always a few yards behind, since they were hunting. anyway, all i could see was a spike, but they snuck back saying we needed to move more.... made another move, and....

nothing. the park was bare. we never heard anything leave, but there were no elk. so, we figured on following their tracks into the woods and trying to get on em. only one problem. there wasnt a track on Linda's Park. nothing. they were never there. we walked all over it, all around it and there had been nothing there and nothing leaving. all 3 of us heard him bugle and saw the whole herd. ya, it was snowing, but not hard at all, a herd of elk makes a lot of trackes where kicking around looking for grass, and further in the trees there was very little snow, and the tracks werent there either. 

i was pretty young back then, but dad still doesnt talk about that day very often. says it still gives him the willies. 
on my honor that is completely true. probably the eeriest thing ive ever seen. we all saw and heard em, but they apparantly were never there.


----------



## pierce652

DeerslayinSOB said:


> Alright I have one but this happened to a friend of mine this weekend. I went goose hunting b/c it was opening day and my buddy went deer hunting . Well I received a phone call from at 10:00 and he was irrate.
> 
> Well it turns out that someone trespassed on the property we hunt and then proceded to undress and take pictures of himself in a black g-string right next to the grain silo which is about 150yds. from my buddies stand.
> 
> So he (my buddy) came down mainly b/c he could not stand seeing this anymore and walked up on this guy and freaked the ever loving daylights out of the exhibitionist. After my buddy talked to him and told him that he trespassing the man told him that he never knew that people hunted there and that he did this all the time.
> 
> Amazing we never saw this guy before but I guess that was a blessing.
> 
> True story it happened last Saturday


Thanks...That was too funny. Im reading it at work and hysterical laughing. Everyone came to see what was going on.


----------



## sawtoothscream

strangest idk. the funniest thing ive ever seen was this. last sat. was in my tree stand and a chipmunk was chillin on a log about 10 yds away than out of nowhere a big rabbit size squirrel charges and tackles the chipmonk and it launched like 5 ft. than they fought for a little bit and ran away from each other. i never laughed so hard it was a sight to see.


----------



## salty444

opening day of rifle in NY. Animal Rights Activists banging pots and pans together walking through the woods trying to scare the deer away. I am 33 years old now.. this happened when I was much younger and my dad took me out for hunting season. I did not even have a liscense or a gun yet but I was old enough to remember that. This was in Black Rock forest in Cornwall NY


----------



## brandonh324

salty444 said:


> opening day of rifle in NY. Animal Rights Activists banging pots and pans together walking through the woods trying to scare the deer away. I am 33 years old now.. this happened when I was much younger and my dad took me out for hunting season. I did not even have a liscense or a gun yet but I was old enough to remember that. This was in Black Rock forest in Cornwall NY



Don't those animal rights groups know that opening day is a little early to drive. Thats typically and end of season tactic for me. The group probably moved more deer and caused them to get shot instead of them being able to bed all morning and afternoon.


----------



## RxBowhunter

snoopy said:


> i went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## RxBowhunter

I was walking back to the truck after an evening hunt. We were in the new moon phase so it was pitch black. I was quietly walking through bean field and I suddenly had a feeling like I was being watched.  I switched on my flashlight and I was less than 10 feet away from a doe standing in the beans. She just stared at me (deer in the headlights look) for a second and then turned inside out!


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


Good One!!!!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## DrenalinhnterCO

huntnmuleys said:


> read a story about something similar one time, happened to another guy in the snow, turned out it was snow (i suppose mud could do the same) falling off his boots when he lifted his legs to step....thought something was following him all the way in.
> 
> heres mine...
> 
> long time ago. i was a 3rd grader. first year dad let me walk with him in the elk woods... my last morning in camp was REAL cold. not overly breezy, but just a bit. a few inches of snow on the ground, and snowing, not too lightly but not real heavily. just snowing. anyway, dad, me and a buddy of dads park where were gonna hunt that morning. walking in, we heard a bugle, and it was coming from the park we had intended on going to first. moved in, got to where we could see, and there was a herd of elk there, maybe 20, mostly cows, a couple spikes, and a 6 point. not big, but a 6. we ducked into the trees and made our move (we didnt call a helluva lot back then). eased toward the park where we thought we needed to be, and i could only see 1 cow, the herd was in front of us a ways. we backed into the trees and moved further. next place we came out i could see a spike. i was always a few yards behind, since they were hunting. anyway, all i could see was a spike, but they snuck back saying we needed to move more.... made another move, and....
> 
> nothing. the park was bare. we never heard anything leave, but there were no elk. so, we figured on following their tracks into the woods and trying to get on em. only one problem. there wasnt a track on Linda's Park. nothing. they were never there. we walked all over it, all around it and there had been nothing there and nothing leaving. all 3 of us heard him bugle and saw the whole herd. ya, it was snowing, but not hard at all, a herd of elk makes a lot of trackes where kicking around looking for grass, and further in the trees there was very little snow, and the tracks werent there either.
> 
> i was pretty young back then, but dad still doesnt talk about that day very often. says it still gives him the willies.
> on my honor that is completely true. probably the eeriest thing ive ever seen. we all saw and heard em, but they apparantly were never there.


That had to be unnerving. Herd of ghost elk? Reading that made my hair stand up. Strangest thing i ever encountered in the woods Was on public land.Had a guy walk under my stand in raggedy clothing and he was having a conversation with himself about vietnam . My day was done after that i packed up and left


----------



## hockeymack17

cujrh10 said:


> well, about two years ago two of my buddies and myself were hunting some very remote land that was really thick and heavily wooded. Well we had just finished a morning hunt and were snacking on some beef jerky and walking back to the truck when we came up the most peculiar thing. There was a little opening in the woods and I'll be damned if big foot wasnt sleeping right there by a log. So I tell my friends "watch this". I take the bottle of shaving cream (that I oh so cleverly placed in my pack earlier that morning) and spray it all in big foots hand. I proceeded to tickle big foots noise with a feather when all of a sudden WAM! Big Foot smashed the shaving cream all over his face!!! My friends started giggling and as I was running big foot cut me off and threw me 150 yards through the woods.
> 
> I swear!




haha those commercials kill me!!:tongue:


----------



## Lonestar63

This wasn't me, but since everyone's getting scared thought i would chip in and help out with a story. :wink:


*Bowhunter has early morning encounter while in hunting stand in Sulphur River Wildlife Management Area, Arkansas
*
Report#
03080033
Occurred October 2000
(Submitted January 26, 2008)

Witness Observation

I scouted the area the day before and hung my ole' man climbing tree stand on a tree for the following morning's hunt. The only tree I could use was a small oak with a main fork that was about 12 feet off the ground and covered with poison oak. That means I could only climb up to that fork, and not my usual 20 or 25 feet which I usually like to hunt from. I'm not allergic to poison oak, so that wasn't going to bother me. I arrived early (4:45 A.M.) parked and got dressed. I've learned that to be a successful hunter, you have to be scent free. I dressed in my realtree leafy suit and lacrosse rubber boots, sprayed down with scentkiller and dowsed my boots with persimmon scent and walked to my stand (5:00 A.M.). The Moon was full and I could see with the use of my Streamlight (green light) pen light.

With the morning dew, I made no noise getting to my stand and without scaring game off with a large flashlight. I made it to my stand and found that the top portion was twisted around to the back of the tree and the bottom was moved to the base of the tree. Why did someone do this and not steal it? (5:20 A.M)

I was up the tree and had my bow in my lap with my arrow pointing away from me with it resting on my stand's gun rest. I pulled my earth scent wafers out and attached them to the outside of my back pack.

I was facing south with two big oak trees about 25 yards away. The clouds were moving fast and with the full moon, I could somewhat see in the dark.

I was very still and had everything camouflaged except my muzzy broadhead, on the end of my arrow. It was about 5:30 A.M. when I heard something walk up from behind me.

I turned slowly to see if I could see it. It was big and black and at first thought it was a couple hogs. They were too big to be hogs and I wondered whose cows were loose in the refuge. I was wanting them to hurry up and leave so they wouldn't scare the deer when something brushed up against my leg. I didn't hear anything climb up the tree with me so I kept still. I was looking forward when* I saw a big black hand reach up and grab my muzzy broadhead. The hand was a shiny black and the fingers were huge*! The palms were also black like a gorilla. When it grabbed my broadhead the razor blades cut him and it yelled like a bull! It was louder than a car horn and it was at my feet. It scared the crap ut of me so I started yelling back.

And cussing! It ran off braking trees and tearing down everything in its path. I sat there 15 minutes until it got daylight and left. I believe that I scared him/her as much as it scared me.


----------



## eville archer

I was hunting quail in some of the old mineland not too far from home and walked upon a hill where there was a few trees. In the middle of these saplings was a tarp/tent hung with a pillow and blanket underneath it. There was also some food scattered along with a wooden chair. Nobody around but you could tell they were just there. Kind of gave me the willys being by myself. Never been so happy to have a shotgun in my hand. 

On another note - I did watch two squirrels fighting and they ran up in the tree about 20 feet carrying on. The one fell out and thumped the ground. It layed there for at least 10 seconds not moving. I actually thought it was dead. However, it got up and ran back up the tree. Must of got a concussion. lol


----------



## cujrh10

Lonestar63 said:


> This wasn't me, but since everyone's getting scared thought i would chip in and help out with a story. :wink:
> 
> 
> *Bowhunter has early morning encounter while in hunting stand in Sulphur River Wildlife Management Area, Arkansas
> *
> Report#
> 03080033
> Occurred October 2000
> (Submitted January 26, 2008)
> 
> Witness Observation
> 
> I scouted the area the day before and hung my ole' man climbing tree stand on a tree for the following morning's hunt. The only tree I could use was a small oak with a main fork that was about 12 feet off the ground and covered with poison oak. That means I could only climb up to that fork, and not my usual 20 or 25 feet which I usually like to hunt from. I'm not allergic to poison oak, so that wasn't going to bother me. I arrived early (4:45 A.M.) parked and got dressed. I've learned that to be a successful hunter, you have to be scent free. I dressed in my realtree leafy suit and lacrosse rubber boots, sprayed down with scentkiller and dowsed my boots with persimmon scent and walked to my stand (5:00 A.M.). The Moon was full and I could see with the use of my Streamlight (green light) pen light.
> 
> With the morning dew, I made no noise getting to my stand and without scaring game off with a large flashlight. I made it to my stand and found that the top portion was twisted around to the back of the tree and the bottom was moved to the base of the tree. Why did someone do this and not steal it? (5:20 A.M)
> 
> I was up the tree and had my bow in my lap with my arrow pointing away from me with it resting on my stand's gun rest. I pulled my earth scent wafers out and attached them to the outside of my back pack.
> 
> I was facing south with two big oak trees about 25 yards away. The clouds were moving fast and with the full moon, I could somewhat see in the dark.
> 
> I was very still and had everything camouflaged except my muzzy broadhead, on the end of my arrow. It was about 5:30 A.M. when I heard something walk up from behind me.
> 
> I turned slowly to see if I could see it. It was big and black and at first thought it was a couple hogs. They were too big to be hogs and I wondered whose cows were loose in the refuge. I was wanting them to hurry up and leave so they wouldn't scare the deer when something brushed up against my leg. I didn't hear anything climb up the tree with me so I kept still. I was looking forward when* I saw a big black hand reach up and grab my muzzy broadhead. The hand was a shiny black and the fingers were huge*! The palms were also black like a gorilla. When it grabbed my broadhead the razor blades cut him and it yelled like a bull! It was louder than a car horn and it was at my feet. It scared the crap ut of me so I started yelling back.
> 
> And cussing! It ran off braking trees and tearing down everything in its path. I sat there 15 minutes until it got daylight and left. I believe that I scared him/her as much as it scared me.


B.S.

did he take the broadhead in for dna testing?


----------



## DrenalinhnterCO

Lonestar63 said:


> This wasn't me, but since everyone's getting scared thought i would chip in and help out with a story. :wink:
> 
> 
> *Bowhunter has early morning encounter while in hunting stand in Sulphur River Wildlife Management Area, Arkansas
> *
> Report#
> 03080033
> Occurred October 2000
> (Submitted January 26, 2008)
> 
> Witness Observation
> 
> I scouted the area the day before and hung my ole' man climbing tree stand on a tree for the following morning's hunt. The only tree I could use was a small oak with a main fork that was about 12 feet off the ground and covered with poison oak. That means I could only climb up to that fork, and not my usual 20 or 25 feet which I usually like to hunt from. I'm not allergic to poison oak, so that wasn't going to bother me. I arrived early (4:45 A.M.) parked and got dressed. I've learned that to be a successful hunter, you have to be scent free. I dressed in my realtree leafy suit and lacrosse rubber boots, sprayed down with scentkiller and dowsed my boots with persimmon scent and walked to my stand (5:00 A.M.). The Moon was full and I could see with the use of my Streamlight (green light) pen light.
> 
> With the morning dew, I made no noise getting to my stand and without scaring game off with a large flashlight. I made it to my stand and found that the top portion was twisted around to the back of the tree and the bottom was moved to the base of the tree. Why did someone do this and not steal it? (5:20 A.M)
> 
> I was up the tree and had my bow in my lap with my arrow pointing away from me with it resting on my stand's gun rest. I pulled my earth scent wafers out and attached them to the outside of my back pack.
> 
> I was facing south with two big oak trees about 25 yards away. The clouds were moving fast and with the full moon, I could somewhat see in the dark.
> 
> I was very still and had everything camouflaged except my muzzy broadhead, on the end of my arrow. It was about 5:30 A.M. when I heard something walk up from behind me.
> 
> I turned slowly to see if I could see it. It was big and black and at first thought it was a couple hogs. They were too big to be hogs and I wondered whose cows were loose in the refuge. I was wanting them to hurry up and leave so they wouldn't scare the deer when something brushed up against my leg. I didn't hear anything climb up the tree with me so I kept still. I was looking forward when* I saw a big black hand reach up and grab my muzzy broadhead. The hand was a shiny black and the fingers were huge*! The palms were also black like a gorilla. When it grabbed my broadhead the razor blades cut him and it yelled like a bull! It was louder than a car horn and it was at my feet. It scared the crap ut of me so I started yelling back.
> 
> And cussing! It ran off braking trees and tearing down everything in its path. I sat there 15 minutes until it got daylight and left. I believe that I scared him/her as much as it scared me.


Was it a gorilla? Did you get the blood on your broadhead analyzed. I know I would have


----------



## zyxw

We had packed back in the Zirkel Wilderness elk hunting a couple years ago. Bout 12 miles in. A couple days later noticed a small tent had been set up in the meadow behind us. Went out the next day at lunch and the two guys staying there were sitting out on a big rock in the meadow naked taking pictures of each other. That night when I came back in it was dark and cold I was looking for the place where I cross the creek and heard them talking and splashing water. I walked that way and there they were naked splashing in that cold ass creek. I think they must have watched that gay cowboy movie
Broke Mountain? and decided to give it a try. lol We got a big laugh out of it


----------



## huntnmuleys

zyxw said:


> We had packed back in the Zirkel Wilderness elk hunting a couple years ago. Bout 12 miles in. A couple days later noticed a small tent had been set up in the meadow behind us. Went out the next day at lunch and the two guys staying there were sitting out on a big rock in the meadow naked taking pictures of each other. That night when I came back in it was dark and cold I was looking for the place where I cross the creek and heard them talking and splashing water. I walked that way and there they were naked splashing in that cold ass creek. I think they must have watched that gay cowboy movie
> Broke Mountain? and decided to give it a try. lol We got a big laugh out of it


so, for the record....

you observed these guys naked together, camped near em, then in the dark heard em splashin water and went to see what they were doing???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


yikes.


----------



## double o

A couple of weeks ago sitting in a tree stand looking over a water hole with my girl and its becoming almost to late to shoot. All of the sudden we her "splash". It sounded like someone just ran up and cannon balled into the water. So i pick up my Nikons to see a little better and it was a raccoon in the water fishing out the tad-pols. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## jms375

A friend of mine come out of the woods one night and said he saw a monkey and it was screeching in southeast OK, everyone laughed at him. A couple months later they ended up catching one in that area, it had been someones pet and escaped. 

When I was about 14 I was hunting this really thick swampy area. I had to put on waders to get to it. One morning I got in my stand, it was a full moon so you could kinda see, it was a little breezy. I hear something so I look towards where I heard it. I see this white thing floating towards me in my stand. Scared the crap out me. I watch it for about 50 yards coming right at me. When it gets almost to me I realize its a white trash bag carrying on the wind, I have no idea how it ever got down in there since it was so thick.


----------



## Rooster7

While in the stand one night, I observed a bunch of deer entering this bean field from a small slough 1/2 mile away. Behind the slough was a large corn field. I didn't have much action where I was at so the next day I moved the stand over there. I found a rock pile piled up about 6 feet up a tree. I climbed the rock pile and screwed in my tree steps and hung the stand about 12 feet off the ground facing the slough. It was hot so I carried my camo out in a plastic garbage bag and then after the work was done, I wiped down, changed and put my sweaty clothes in the bag and tied it shut. I hid the bag under some low hanging branches of a plum tree that bordered the bean field, careful not to poke any holes in it. I sat in the stand for about an hour when this little fork horn comes out of the corn, hits the beans jumping and kicking up his heels like a little kid just getting out of school for summer vacation. You could almost see the smile on this deer's face he was having such a good time. All of a sudden I look to the south and a nice 10 point is walking toward me down the edge of the field. I ignore forky and turn to get into position for a possible shot when I hear clop, clop, clop. I look down and forky is at the top of the rock pile cocking his head back and forth looking right at me. He finally gets bored, turns and runs back down into the beans. The 10 point hangs up and is staring at him. Then I hear rustling.....like rustling plastic. I think OH CRAP he found my bag and is going to spook! The little SOB picks up the plastic bag in his mouth like a dog and while kicking his heels up again takes off across the bean field swinging it from side to side. He drops it about 1/4 mile out and comes racing back. He played "clicky horns" with the big guy just out of range and at dark I had to go in search of my #$%! clothes! 

True story!


----------



## zyxw

huntnmuleys said:


> so, for the record....
> 
> you observed these guys naked together, camped near em, then in the dark heard em splashin water and went to see what they were doing???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> yikes.


Ha HA Yea but we were a long ways from home. LOL. Actually we were there a couple days before they came in and were really in the elk. Not about to leave. I can put up with a couple naked gay guys if I get to kill elk. It was strange though but then again we WERE just north of Steamboat Springs


----------



## marzo91

*Bright lights...*

This is the gospel truth....

About 15 years ago, I was helping a buddy track a buck he one-lunged. The deer had gone a long ways through a huge red-pine plantation. After a couple hours, we were in the dark, in the middle of the night, and in the middle of nowhere. The nearest road was a fire-lane a mile section away. We had lost blood in the pine needles, and were deciding what to do , when a white bright light lit up the entire area like day-light. The lit up area seemed to be the size of a football field. The huge lit up area seemed to move off to our side about 100 yards. We froze, the hairs on the back of our necks felt like they were getting plucked out one at a time. We marked last blood with my hat and slowly tried to aproach the lit up area. The area remained lit up like daylight until we reached the edge of the lit up area. Not knowing what to do, I called out, "Hey, do you need any help?" In an instant the white light turned pitch black. There was never a single noise of a person or thing. Just total eerie silence. Talk about hair standing up on every body part you have!


----------



## Punch_Free4L

goldtip22 said:


> when i first started hunting i was out one night and it was starting to get dark. Just as i was getting ready to pack up i heard what i thought was a dude burping. He kept burping and i was like "man, that guy has some serious gas issues". Later that week i was watching a hunting show on tv and heard a buck grunt for the first time


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## King

Some weird stories!


----------



## duckaholic

This happened last spring to me and my uncle while we were bowfishing on the ouachita river one night, my unk was trying to unmanle some knots a nice carp put in his line when I hear an atv drive up next to us. Well my unk doesnt notice and we were just drifting along and they kept following us. Finally I cut the lights and whispered to him wats up.Deliverence anybody? So after he noticed it we turned of the running lights and hauled butt back to the ramp loaded it and left. Sure mast us feel better having that ruger.480 with us. The next week the cops busted a methlab along the river.


----------



## huntnmuleys

marzo91 said:


> This is the gospel truth....
> 
> About 15 years ago, I was helping a buddy track a buck he one-lunged. The deer had gone a long ways through a huge red-pine plantation. After a couple hours, we were in the dark, in the middle of the night, and in the middle of nowhere. The nearest road was a fire-lane a mile section away. We had lost blood in the pine needles, and were deciding what to do , when a white bright light lit up the entire area like day-light. The lit up area seemed to be the size of a football field. The huge lit up area seemed to move off to our side about 100 yards. We froze, the hairs on the back of our necks felt like they were getting plucked out one at a time. We marked last blood with my hat and slowly tried to aproach the lit up area. The area remained lit up like daylight until we reached the edge of the lit up area. Not knowing what to do, I called out, "Hey, do you need any help?" In an instant the white light turned pitch black. There was never a single noise of a person or thing. Just total eerie silence. Talk about hair standing up on every body part you have!



that would have been enough for me.


----------



## Lonestar63

marzo91 said:


> This is the gospel truth....
> 
> About 15 years ago, I was helping a buddy track a buck he one-lunged. The deer had gone a long ways through a huge red-pine plantation. After a couple hours, we were in the dark, in the middle of the night, and in the middle of nowhere. The nearest road was a fire-lane a mile section away. We had lost blood in the pine needles, and were deciding what to do , when a white bright light lit up the entire area like day-light. The lit up area seemed to be the size of a football field. The huge lit up area seemed to move off to our side about 100 yards. We froze, the hairs on the back of our necks felt like they were getting plucked out one at a time. We marked last blood with my hat and slowly tried to aproach the lit up area. The area remained lit up like daylight until we reached the edge of the lit up area. Not knowing what to do, I called out, "Hey, do you need any help?" In an instant the white light turned pitch black. There was never a single noise of a person or thing. Just total eerie silence. Talk about hair standing up on every body part you have!


Boy, the things your buddies get you into.

Where did the light seem to come from?

If that ever happens again, here's something to consider....run away from the light, don't go toward it. :dontknow:


----------



## DAjudge

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


OH SHOOT! That's funny.


----------



## boarman1

*Hunting stories*

Well Im 31 now but when I was 12 years old my dad took me to the lease he had and There was this Ladder stand that had been there for a while he sat me in .It was about 40 yards off of a High voltage power line. That stand was down hill to the power line in the timber.This was about the Time that the rambo movies was out. So as a 12 year old I had a good imagination. So he straped me in the stand and there I sat with my 3030 level action. Things got really quiet Im waiting on the deer to move and then all of a sudden I hear this engine noise its at a distance so Im thinking it must be one of the guys going to there stand .But there shouldnt be anyone on the lease today. So the noise started getting louder and louder I was getting kinda scared .Well The trees start swaying back and forth with the noise really loud I was holding on for dear life the noise was coming from the power lines behind me and with this stand being old I really didnt want to move to much more to look behind me but then the noise got so loud I could not stand it and had no choice to look behind me it was so loud that my ears was hurting and when i turned around it was a Huge Helicopter about 40 yards behind me 20 feet off the ground .I watched the Rambo movie and Red Dawn to many times I thought i was going to get shot right out of the tree .But then It took off as fast as it could go.So needless to say I saw no deer and was ready to go home .But when my dad showed up at dark I told him and After my dad almost pee'ed his pants he said it was the power company just checking the wires. He is still laughing at me now!!!


----------



## C-Dubya

~Austin~ said:


> Where do you think the rocks came from?


They could have been igneous or sedimentary but that's not important. :tongue: Who or what was throwing them?

Chuck


----------



## Good Moses

floor guy said:


> ... dont go that direction cause its been said they are devil worshipers up there...


Man, just the mention of devil worshipers or Satanists or witches gets my blood pumpin. If anyone ever even hinted to me that there was a witch in our woods, I'd be whistlin "Jesus Loves Me" between recitations of the Lord's Prayer on the way to my stand...if I didn't quit hunting all together. That being said, I got a witch story. This is long, but it is the truth. 

Last year, my idiot cousin and two of his idiot friends heard that there had been some witches spotted back in the woods behind a warehouse on the outskirts of town. They got to talking about it in class and someone dared my cousin and his buddies to camp out there one night the coming weekend. They accepted; and Friday evening they set out for the woods with no one thinking to check into getting permission from the landowner. They parked their trucks and walked about a quarter mile in to find a spot. They set up their tent and made a campfire just as the sun was beginning to set. So far so good. No witches, no werewolves, no crackheads, no nothing.

The evening continues just like any other camping trip. Telling stories, grilling hot dogs on a stick, you know. He said they were all sitting around the fire pit across from each other talking when all of a sudden his buddy sat straight up in his seat, pointed, and said in a stern, panicked whisper, "OH MY GOD! LOOK! Put out the fire! Put out the fire!" My cousin turned and to his horror, he saw in the distance a row of torches held in the air moving toward them through the woods. He slumped and thought, "Oh dear God, the witches! Is this really happening!?" Nearly paralyzed with fear, they scurried for the water jug and doused the fire. Now it is pitch black except for the torches. They laid flat on the ground and tried to decide whether they should run or hide or what. They heard the footsteps getting nearer and nearer until they were too close to make any silent escape. He said just as he was about to cry (6' 2" seventeen year old crying), he heard, "Just what in the **** do you jackasses think you're doing?!" He said the deep southern accent and profanity sure didn't sound like what he expected a witch to sound like. Curious, they peeked their heads up. In front of them stood eight **** hunters who had seen the fire when they pulled up getting reading to run their dogs, headlamps a'blazin. 

He said they explained what they were doing out there and how they had mistaken them for witches and their headlamps for torches. The **** hunters got such a kick out of it they let em go without calling the cops for trespassing or anything.


----------



## marzo91

Lonestar63 said:


> Boy, the things your buddies get you into.
> 
> Where did the light seem to come from?
> 
> If that ever happens again, here's something to consider....run away from the light, don't go toward it. :dontknow:


The light came from up in the sky. At first it lit up the whole area, then a football field sized area of light settled off to our side. As we approached the lighted area and I spoke, it turned back to total darkness. 

You don't know how many times I've thought about this over the years. I get the willies very time I think about. I wish I knew what it was. It's strange but true.


----------



## duckaholic

When we were walking down that ridge one just barely missed my buddies head by inches. that place needs hard hat signs.


----------



## *ProLine*

*...*

These weird stories don't help me ya guys... Yea we all like to think of ourselves as some bad arse... but I will tell you right now... I don't do scary movies during hunting season.. or Halloween stuff... 
I can just see myself going through the woods at dark or getting dark... some ***** squaling, ha peace out! That stuff is just not cool. I've had my fair share of freaky crap...
just the other day... I had something going crazy at the bottom of my tree before day light.. LOL, well I don't care about nothing except me when I'm freaked out...so I start yelling at the stupid whatever it is.. and grab the flash light...yep, its a goat! A goat... seriously. That just don't happen around here, must got loose from someone as a pet or something...ha
If I had some of your stories happen to me...I guarantee, GUARANTEE, I would have no need to be on this sight...because I sure in heck would not be going back to the woods... uh uhh....


----------



## ruffme

Years ago we use to hunt in an area of ND west of Minot...
There is a military base there and some missile silos in the area.

We are laying out in our goose spread around sunup and we kept seeing this little round orb pop up and down about a mile away behind a little hill in the field. 

We can't figure it out for the life of us...well about 5 minutes later two apache helicopters come screaming overhead at about what felt like 2 feet over our heads.... 
We think they were using us for infrared targeting practice or something!
It was pretty cool, but really freaky in a way!


----------



## CWarmouth

OK, the 2nd story, the one I didn't want to tell in my first post doesn't seem so wierd now after reading some of these others...

This one also happened on that same river in Tennessee after a day of fly fishing, It was dark, maybe 10 PM or so. My buddy and I had just finished loading my drift boat on the trailer and were standing in the parking lot talking. I was leaning with my back against my truck and he was facing me. Suddenly his jaw drops open and he just points up in the sky behind me. At first I tought that he had seen a big stonefly or an isonychia bicolor (bugs) or something so I didn't get in a hurry to turn around. Then he yells, "Carl! Look at that!" I turn around and see this huge ball of something burning going across the sky. It appeared to either be pretty low (maybe 200') or high and really big (like the size of Texas). It was not like any meteor I have ever seen because of its size, the way it flew perfectly horizontally (not streaking down), the way it did not flicker or vary in intensity, and the fact that it was moving relatively slowly. It was white with an orange and blue tail. He saw it for probably 15 seconds and I saw it probably 10 seconds before it disappeared behind a ridge. After just staring after it for a while we finally looked at each other just stunned. One of us said, "What was that?" We both saw it exactly the same way and still remember the same way 13 years later. My friend called the observatory at U.T. the next day to see if there were any meteor showers or anything but they said there was not and nothing unusual had been observed.

I also have a super scary story about driving up on a satanic worship service on Halloween night when I was in college but that's not a story about being in the woods. It was bona-fide though. The police raided the place, called in specialists, conducted investigations regarding a number of reported crimes, etc.


----------



## postpostban

Back in the 80's, some friends of mine took me deer hunting in Shawnee forest for the first time. My friend hit a doe with a shotgun slug and it took off. We tracked that stupid thing for hours. It ran 100's of yards, thru tall grass and up hills. There were three of us looking for blood. Finally, we walked up to a big gut pile.
Dejected and confused, we walked back to camp and found a guy loading a doe into his truck. It's head was meatloaf. Apparently, this doe almost ran him down while he was sitting there on the ground, so he nailed it in the head at just a couple of yards.Sure enough, it had a chest wound as well.

So the whole time we were tracking that doe, he was gutting it and dragging it back to camp.
I kinda gave up on deer hunting because of that for about 20 years, until we found some Private land to hunt.


----------



## acridlon

When I was a kid I loved hunting blacktails with my dad in Washington near Packwood. We were camped out in our cab over camper and I was asleep up top with my dad. I awoke to the camper swaying a little and the sound of aluminium poping. I turned on my flashlight and slid the curtain open to see if the wind blew something up against the camper. When the light hit the window there was a pair of red eyes looking back at me... I screamed and the shaking stopped and my Dad woke up. I tried to explain what I saw, but naturaly he wasnt buying it. About twenty minutes later I was finally calming down when we heard this god awefull scream that my Dad wasnt able to convince me I didnt hear this time.. After it became light we were ready to hunt, and when we stepped out of the camper we found the side to be dented by the window. A little more freaked out now we started up the trail (in the direction the scream came from). About a hundred yards up the trail we ame across a mt. lion that had been torn to shreds. There was hair, blood, meat all over the place.. My Dad had no idea how to explain this, and we rapidly went to another area....


----------



## cbrock1145

sawtoothscream said:


> strangest idk. the funniest thing ive ever seen was this. last sat. was in my tree stand and a chipmunk was chillin on a log about 10 yds away than out of nowhere a big rabbit size squirrel charges and tackles the chipmonk and it launched like 5 ft. than they fought for a little bit and ran away from each other. i never laughed so hard it was a sight to see.


I saw almost the same thing about 4 years ago while deer hunting except it was a big red tail hawk on a limb on the ground. A big grey squirrel tackeled him and then ran in a hole at the bottom of a nearby tree...stuck his head out and started sqacking at the hawk...


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Creepy stuff, im going to have to buy a few more led lights for my early morning dark walks to the tree stand!


----------



## duckaholic

The guy I was hunting with that almost got hit by the rock was hunting down in holly springs in the mid 80s with a friend. they decided to squirrel hunt and kinda get an idea where they would deer hunt the following morning. He went on one side of the road and his friend the other, well they would occasionally whisper to keep there whereabouts of each other. He told me he keep thinking he heard something following him and yet his friend would be across the road still. Well they got back to where they were camping at dark and proceeded to fire up the grill they brought and threw on some Q. They were talking and heard a loud scream that lasted several seconds. While they looked at each other stunned with the *** was that questions goin on there was an answering scream on the other side of them. Then the other would answer each time closer to them. Having only 22s they put the grill in the truck still lit and flew outta there, He wont go back to this day. bet that was a sight to see! lol


----------



## schmel_me

A few years back i was hunting a urban area about 40-50 yds off a set of railroad tracks AM hunt midweek. Hunting in a city park area you see all kinds of crazy stupid stuff so noises are usual. This morning i was settled in my climber earlier. I start to hear all kinds of brush hitting the branches in,above and around me then the whole area lights up and sounds like a tornado coming. It turned out to be a railroad track cleaning machine. This thing wacked off 8in trees and flung them past my head. The guy sawed off two metal signs and wow that makes sum sparks. Meanwhile im curled in a ball trying to get impailed.

Second one i was hunting opening weekend a bunch of years ago and while walking out i came to a clearing which was pretty light compared to the woods. I smell dead animal or gut i keep walking a start to see a bunch of things hanging from a tree. As i get close i see a long popple bent all the way over to the ground with vines and rope holding deer,racoons,fox, coyotes,squirells, a bunch of other animals all strung up in this thing.Biggest to smallest and like 10-12 animals total. It was a dream catcher i guess. Not totally in a circle but looked just like that. I almost hurled it smelt so bad. Its now almost dark and i can here the brush moving i actually ran outta the woods that night. We went back a week or so later and the whole thing was gone. the tree was there but not bent over anymore.


----------



## cbrock1145

a lot of post on here with screams in them..anyone ever hear an owl scream...will raise the neck hair. heard one one night will looking for a deer and if it had not flown out of the tree right above me i would have had no clue what it was...


----------



## duckaholic

Lots of devil worship stories as well. Not sure if its true or not but I heard afew years back near my house there was sum moved in donalsdson along the Ouachita river and supposedly a bunch of good ole boys totin shot guns busted up their camp and ran them out. Not sure if its true.


----------



## kchopper

cbrock1145 said:


> a lot of post on here with screams in them..anyone ever hear an owl scream...will raise the neck hair. heard one one night will looking for a deer and if it had not flown out of the tree right above me i would have had no clue what it was...


I've heard them a couple times. Definately sounds like someone is being murdered.


----------



## Paul Morris

Great thread!

I could write a book of all the weird things I have seen over the years and the many times I thought I would be "Bigfoot" scat. Nothing beats mother nature for entertainment especially after dark while lost in the wilderness. I will share one of the more believable stories.

While hunting in the "blizzard of 06" (Yes we can get some weather here in Az!) I was watching Coues deer on the hillside. They took off like a bat out of H.... and I wondered what was up. While scanning for the culprit (A hunter I suspected) I saw a beast that I claim to this day was the "goat sucker" better know as the Chupacabra.

It was about the size of a mature bear, had no hair and was crawling on four legs down a steep hillside. It had a large head, very wide muscular shoulders, was deep red in color and moved like a monkey. Well....Actually seeing the thing move reminded me of the character "Smigol" in Lord of the Rings. Now I have seen my share of off the wall critters and this one took the cake.

My first thought was a bear with mange that lossed his hair and was sun burned big time. Then I thought maybe a cat that did not have a tail and was crippled from some kind of mishap. Or maybe some kind of exotic that escaped and did not take to the desert very well. But nothing I could conjure up explained the beast. 

It was close to dark and did not have time to make the trek over there to look for the beast or its tracks. The next day brought about 8 inches of snow so I was unable to go back and track. (lucky for me it got dark  )

I am sure there is a logical explanation but to this day I have never seen anything even close to what I saw in the blizzard of 06" To me It will be a goat sucker


----------



## Caligater

Some great stories, I hope I forget these before hitting the woods in a week and 1/2. :darkbeer:



CWarmouth said:


> I turn around and see this huge ball of something burning going across the sky. It appeared to either be pretty low (maybe 200') or high and really big (like the size of Texas). It was not like any meteor I have ever seen because of its size, the way it flew perfectly horizontally (not streaking down), the way it did not flicker or vary in intensity, and the fact that it was moving relatively slowly. It was white with an orange and blue tail. He saw it for probably 15 seconds and I saw it probably 10 seconds before it disappeared behind a ridge. After just staring after it for a while we finally looked at each other just stunned. One of us said, "What was that?" We both saw it exactly the same way and still remember the same way 13 years later. My friend called the observatory at U.T. the next day to see if there were any meteor showers or anything but they said there was not and nothing unusual had been observed.


That is pretty explainable; I have actually seen this same thing twice in my life. Once it was a VERY large (bowling ball size) meteor [most shooting stars are about the size of a grain of sand] and they hit the atmosphere at a very flat angle and take a long time to burn up. The second looked similar but turned out to be a fallen satellite.

As for my story:

I was going turkey hunting in SE Kansas (which has some weird stuff in the area) with one of my good buddies who is not much of hunter and didn't have much experience in the woods. He was telling me that every morning at the same time (within 5 minutes of each other) he would hear a really strange noise that he couldn't explain. He said that it really freaked him out. Being that I have quite a bit of time in the woods I figured that it was his lack of inexperience with "wild" noises and that I was certain that I would have a logical explanation. 

Well, the next morning we get in and get set up before dark and we are about 30 yards apart in an area full of small saplings on the edge of some thicker hedge woods lining a creek. We had been sitting there for about 15-20 minutes and I hear something that I can only describe as what sounds like a 50lb bag of concrete being dropped to the ground from 10 ft up a tree about 100ft to my left. My buddy turned and looked at me and then pointed to his watch, which was right on the money for when he said the noise would happen. He told me later that by the time he turned to look at me I had already shifted my body to point my Super Black Eagle in the direction the noise came from and clicked the safety off. 

I have no idea what it was and once it got fully light out, we searched all over the area and there was nothing around that we could find that would have made a noise like that. I will certainly never forget that.


----------



## zhunter62

i got another one, it was about three years ago during opening day of rifle season. well it was a full moon that morning so i didnt have a flash light, i dont like using one to begin with, well i was walking to my spot and on the way there i see a few deer run across the corn field in front of me, now it is about half hour before legal light so i didnt care, well as i am walking up to my spot along the wood line, everything is still. as i close in on the woods, about three feet from the wood line, the leaves explode right in front of me, soem deer had let me get that close to him or her. i could have hit it with my rifle had it not been on my shoulder, and like i said i dont use a flashlight so all i see and here is the leaves blowing up and the racket as she leaves. wow it scared the liven **** out of me. 

another one, this time my dad. he was muzzle loading hunting on the same property, and he get to this litttle revean that run through the property. he sits there for about 30 minutes and all of a sudden, he hears the wood erupt behind him in the thickets, out of reaction he lays down a cocks the hammer because he think it coming over top of him. well after about ten minutes he get up to see what happend and his friend down the ridge is waving at him to come here. so he walks down to him and his freind said the biggest deer i have ever seen just came out of that thicket, my dad replys, yeah i just about sat on him. 

i guess me and my dad have a thing for sitting on deer.


----------



## goinhtn63

A few years ago I was scouting an area for the upcoming rifle deer season. I was back at camp at dark. I was by myself. I was off the beaten path quite aways. I made dinner. Made my bed in the back of my truck under the stars. I just dozed off and heard this noise like someone or something was flicking my radio antenna on my truck. At first I thought I was dreaming it. So I dozed off again and it started again. I jumped up with the spot-lite and .357. I lit up the area adn saw nothing. I looked all around the truck and camp area and under trees and never saw anything. Went back to bed. Dozed off and once again heard the same noise. I lit up the area again but never saw anything. To this day I never figured out what that was but it scared the holy **** out of me.


----------



## zhunter62

Paul Morris said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I could write a book of all the weird things I have seen over the years and the many times I thought I would be "Bigfoot" scat. Nothing beats mother nature for entertainment especially after dark while lost in the wilderness. I will share one of the more believable stories.
> 
> While hunting in the "blizzard of 06" (Yes we can get some weather here in Az!) I was watching Coues deer on the hillside. They took off like a bat out of H.... and I wondered what was up. While scanning for the culprit (A hunter I suspected) I saw a beast that I claim to this day was the "goat sucker" better know as the Chupacabra.
> 
> It was about the size of a mature bear, had no hair and was crawling on four legs down a steep hillside. It had a large head, very wide muscular shoulders, was deep red in color and moved like a monkey. Well....Actually seeing the thing move reminded me of the character "Smigol" in Lord of the Rings. Now I have seen my share of off the wall critters and this one took the cake.
> 
> My first thought was a bear with mange that lossed his hair and was sun burned big time. Then I thought maybe a cat that did not have a tail and was crippled from some kind of mishap. Or maybe some kind of exotic that escaped and did not take to the desert very well. But nothing I could conjure up explained the beast.
> 
> It was close to dark and did not have time to make the trek over there to look for the beast or its tracks. The next day brought about 8 inches of snow so I was unable to go back and track. (lucky for me it got dark  )
> 
> I am sure there is a logical explanation but to this day I have never seen anything even close to what I saw in the blizzard of 06" To me It will be a goat sucker


you know i saw a show on history channel on the monster quest series about them last week, form what they showed they are wierd looking animals. that kinda weird though, wish you had pics though.


----------



## OCD-Bowhunter

ttt


----------



## antlrcolectr

About the strangest thing I ever saw was hen pheasant that get flushed by a coyote. As she flew away, she got clothslined on a power line running through the pasture. It wrung her neck, she fell to the ground, and the coyote got her anyway. 

Aparently nothing weird(outside of natural occurances) ever happens where I hunt, no yetti sightings, no flying rocks, no strange lights, nothing like that.


----------



## Good Moses

antlrcolectr said:


> Aparently nothing weird(outside of natural occurances) ever happens where I hunt, no yetti sightings, no flying rocks, no strange lights, nothing like that.


I'd take that as a good thing :wink:


----------



## RT1

were reading these at work the last couple of days, the opinion is most of these sound made up, the screams, rocks flying past etc.
c'mon, really, no embelishing?

I have a story for you, wait i'll leave the UFO and Bigfoot stories alone.

too funny


----------



## musikman43155

TTT!

These are certainly interesting. Whether they're B.S. or not, they are entertaining and that's the point.


----------



## hoyt bowhunting

I havent had much weird stuff happen to me. I was hunting public land one day with 2 girls and a guy walked into the woods 75 yards away and had a 3 some. And the funny part is i know one of the girls. She still dont know i was 20 ft up in a tree hunting.


----------



## millerw289

One time I was hunting during shotgun season and I heard something walking up through the woods. It sounded just like a deer so I raised my gun and got ready. Then It appeared....Another hunter wearing a Gilli suit came walking through the woods. Ohio requires the use of hunter orange so I became instantly confused. He walked right up to my tree looked up and said "Seen anything yet?" I responded, "Um.........no?!" This was the strangest thing ever. He then walked 50 yards into the woods sat on a fallen tree and proceeded to "hunt". This was not my property and other people had permission to hunt there as well but WTH!! Needless to say I have found other places to hunt.


----------



## Reverend

Near the woods where the Skunk ape was spotted, they found this...


----------



## hockeymack17

for all of the people on here and in locations all over the states and surrounding areas accumulating to endless time in the woods im sure some of you are holding back on some storys that you feel may make you seem a little out there but thats the point of this thread!!

shoot even if its not just hunting... maybe fishing camping hiking or even just driven through back roads lets hear them stories!!

i love reading posts like this and by the view amounts it seems many of you do also so letts keep this thread filling!!

TTT WE GO!!


----------



## CWarmouth

OK, one more...

This one happened to my friend, not me, and it's strange but explainable.

My friend is walking through a national forest. He came up on a place where the landscape was torn up, small trees knocked down, everything just devestated. He's a little freaked out and gets even more spooked when he sees a black bear lying there dead. He starts looking around and finds a busted piece of pvc pipe with several bags of cocaine, a few of them were torn open and strewn around the area. Apparently the bear really got into it. He called the DEA or some drug bureau and told them the location. Turns out a drug dealers plane had gone a week or two earlier and they had unloaded the cargo before crashing.


----------



## matthewsmesiah13

i've never told this story to someone i know cause no one ever believes stories like this but here goes. me and my buddy were out hunting in northern mn. some of the most remote area a guy could find when we stumble across this old abandoned cabin, not unoccupied but like nobody had seen this place in 50 years. we sit down in the grass in front of the house and take a break after the long walk. we start lobbing rocks at the house trying to hit the last pece of glass in the window when all of a sudden this guy walks in front of the window and turns to stare right at us and then turns back forward and walks past the window!! I'm man enough to dmit i nearly started crying along with my buddy. we picked up our shotguns and ran for 15 minutes to the point that we were gushing blood from running straight thru thickets and brush. we stopped and tried to figure out what we just saw but both of us were just babling incoherence. to this day we still talk about it but neither of us knows what we saw


----------



## deerhunter97

I LOVE reading these stories and actually believe most of them! BUT I hope I dont ever have to share one with ya all... No Offense... haha :tongue:


----------



## dnmrogers

O.K this is really wierd. I was bowhunting last October at my camp in Holly Springs, AR. It was morning and still pitch black. I saw a bright light shining below me. the source of the light was comming through the thickets about 50 yds away. I didn't hear a four wheeler or a truck. the light lasted about 10 minutes. Later on, still really dark something hit the tree so hard that I had to catch my self. When day light broke and I finally went back to camp I found that I was the only one there and I asked the other camp members the folowing week if they had been to camp recently and they all said no. I told them the story about what had happened to me and they said that there was a "booger" in the bottoms and people don't like to hunt them. I guess that's why I have the only stands in that area.


----------



## fingershot16

I was doing some pre season scouting a few years ago and I came across something that wasn't really scary but just startling. 
On my 45 acres I have there is a big ridge with a big 20x20 ft hole right at the top of it. I call it the moon crater. Anyways I usually go there when I'm scouting to just sit down and take a brake. Well when I was scouting I got to the top of the ridge and crested the hill to find a makeshift, lean to, type shack in the bottom of the hole. It had logs piled in a v shape and a tarp over the top. There was also a little fire pit and some clothes hanging on a rope strung across some trees. I quietly got my knife out to take a closer look but there was no one to be found. I came back a week later with my shotgun to tell whoever it was to get off my property and the little camp was mysteriously gone. No sign of the stacked logs or anything.


----------



## marforme

Alright, you all need to quit drinking before you head out into the woods.  :wink:


----------



## musikman43155

I love this thread, and how appropriate with Halloween coming up.


----------



## LAMADMAN

Good stories guys. I know I`ve been freaked out many times over the years while in the woods, especialy in my younger days. I dont have any bigfoot tales but have seen all kinds of stuff.
I have heard mt. lion scream while hunting my uncles place in east texas, also saw one in south west Alabama, that will put chills on you for sure.

Crows can make some noises that will make you say, what the heck was that!
A few years back while bowhunting I hear something like a loud squawl of something. I thought it must be a huge boar hog and it did not sound happy, plus it was over by where I parked my truck. A few minutes later I see a bobcat coming up behind me. I get ready to shoot it when another bobcat came on the same trail. At about fifteen yards the first one stopped and the other caught up. I figured a male trailing a female, well she was not ready. She puffed up and so did he. I thought, cool, cat fight. They started growling and yelling at each other you would not believe how loud and awful that sound was.

I`ve been walking on a creek bank before daylight and had a beaver slap his tale on the water not ten feet from me, that will get the heart pumping.

I had a big red-tail hawk land on a limb about five yards from me and spread his wings in a threatening manner while screaming over and over and gesturing like he was about to attack me. I guess that was his tree. Another time a hawk picked off a robin in mid air about 10 feet from me and flutter to the ground and ate it right there.

One time while sitting on a short ladder stand just before dark on an old logging road, about four deer come to feed about 30 yards from me. One of the does saw me and started up the hill doing the old head bob and all so I did not move and she kept coming. About that time three or four bats started flying around me. When the deer got about 15 yards and we were haveing a stare down those bats start diving and picking off skeeters that were flying around my face! Talk about hard to be still with bats dive bombing your face.

Lots of good memories and hopefully new ones to make.


----------



## BradleyP

My story is explainable but very strange and scared the you know what out of me. Few years back I was out walking the property with my dog looking for varmints or whatever I can find in the woods. I got to the property line where some fairly dense thickets are spread around and a good spot to find a rabbit or two. I stood there for a minute annoyed that I had walked all that way to find absolutely nothing when I heard a noise. The noise I can only describe as sounding like a baby cry when in an instant a whitetail fawn blew out of the thicket splitting right between me and my dog. Following the fawn was a dang coyote and it too ran right between us so I shouldered my rifle and spun around hoping to get a quick shot. But before I could take another breath let alone a shot, I heard the thicket explode directly behind me or right where the fawn and yote came busting through. In that moment I was in true fight or flight mode... or actually I was in both. I was ready to fight the coyote for chasing down that fawn but I was also flying out of the way when the momma doe mowed down the forest to kick some coyote butt. We just barely got out of her way and just as soon as all this started... it was over and the woods were quiet again. Funny thing is this happened so fast we barely had time to blink before it was over. I just looked down at my dog as she looked up at me like we were both thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hank Pepperpot

Earlier this year I was hunting on some public land in northern California. Beautiful country, miles from anything, just golden hills and oak trees. The sun was beginning to set, and a warm breeze was blowing on my face. I was enjoying the time by myself, and marveling at the beauty of a California so few know about. I was coming out of a canyon, walking on an old horse trail, when I noticed three black shapes about a hundred yard ahead of me. As I got closer I realized it was three vultures. "Must be on some dead critter" I thought, and kept walking towards them. As I got closer still, I realize that there was no kill. These huge vultures were just standing in the middle of the trail, three across, staring at me. I started to get a little freaked out. Their elevated position on the trail, the setting sun, the warm breeze all made it see surreal. I know it sounds crazy, but I felt like I was like I was being judged. I was about 10 feet away and the birds did not stir, they had no fear of me at all. I have been around buzzards quite a bit and I know what normal behavior looks like. It was not normal. I finally threw my arms up and yelled "What the [email protected]#$!". The birds calmly flew up about 10 feet and perched on an ancient oak, still looking down at me. "Jesus Christ" I muttered under my breath as I walked underneath them. Just then the wind shifted, and began blowing hard down my back. The vultures began flapping their wings really hard, but not going anywhere. I tried to walk faster but I couldn't get much speed, because it was such a steep incline, and I had a full pack on. I finally came out the canyon, and made my way to the trail back to my truck. It was a long hike out, the last mile in the pitch black with head lamp that had a finicky disposition, blinking on and off as I made my way down the trail.


----------



## jdcamo

The only real time I ever got spooked in the woods was when I was turkey hunting here in the Mtns. of Colorado. The night before I had found a lone tom in the woods, but could not get close enough for a shot. So I figured it would be a good place to come back to the next night. I planned on setting up in the same spot and waiting until dark. Now granted I am not afraid of the dark. I have hiked in the dark alot by myself, so the dark doesnt really scare me.

Well anyways I set up in front of a big Ponderosa Tree. My bow in hand and planned on waiting until it was dark, hoping the bird might show up again to roost, before making the long hike back out to my truck. Well I was sitting there, when all of the sudden I heard a loud snap. Like a stick breaking. The sound came from right behind me. I slowly turned my head and found nothing to be there. What ever was there spooked me pretty bad. My hair stood up on my neck, and I got the vibe to get out of there. SO I reacted on my instinct and headed back to the truck Earlier than planned!

Along the way I came over a hill and something caught my eye in the form of bone. I went that direction. Maybe it was an elk shed or something( my eyes are constantly searching). The white bone that caught my eye was a human skull with a bullet hole in the side of it!

I tried to tell myself that it could nt be. But then again we dont have any monkeys in colorado. Once again I felt that weird feeling that something was watching me so I continued on. I reached my truck and then headed home. Called the sheriff and the following morning led CSI unit out to the skull.

Ended up that I solved 8 year old missing persons case. Not sure what spooked me so bad, but what ever it was, it made me leave earlier than planned and inturn found the body. Maybe it was the boys spirit.


----------



## thirdypointer

sorry to dredge this back up, but this is gotta be the strangest most explainable thing seen in the woods!!!!


----------



## the-ghost

Lucky2HitFoam said:


> These weird stories don't help me ya guys... Yea we all like to think of ourselves as some bad arse... but I will tell you right now... I don't do scary movies during hunting season.. or Halloween stuff...


lol and to think when i get bored while hunting i make little blair witch stick thingys and leave em around where i hunt.


----------



## OCD-Bowhunter

that picture is just simply WRONG!! BLAH!!

And what's up with the belly button? Good thing I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## Dextee

Yikes! You guys have seen some weird stuff! 

My buddy and i were bowhunting private land 15 years ago and on our way out of the woods we see a small ball of light racing above the clouds..FAST...back and forth maybe a 100 yards. It would stop on a dime from moving lighting fast to one spot to another. It freaked us out so bad we went and got his mom and went back out ther and to see if we could see it again. We don't talk about anymore...better left alone.


----------



## jcsanders79-xt

I have a few:
The first one happened when I was 15. It was a youth hunt and the property owner had been telling my friend and I about a haunt on the property. It was a lone light that made its way through the woods, lots of people that hunted the land had seen it he said. Well later that weekend I was hunting in the evening and a few minutes before I am about to get down I see a bobbing light about 200 yards away moving towards me (I was hunting a power line clearing). The light was dull like an old lantern. It made it about half way to me and then turned and went in the woods. I put my scope on it and there was nobody around it? To this day I don't know what it was.

walking out from a morning hunt and had cougar prints inside the tracks I left walking in that morning. It had followed me about 300 yards and I never new it! (same property my buddy got stalked by a cat on. He never saw it clearly but he heard it and could see it slinking in the clearcut next to the road. He walked backwards gun in hand for 500 yards that night.

Had been squirel hunting with a buddy when I was a kid and we decided to stop in the bottoms on the way home and get a shot off at some beavers. It was dark but a full moon made it easy to see. Parked the four wheeler on the other side of a BIG tree and sat against the opposite side of the tree. While we were waiting for a beaver to swim accross the swamp we kept hearing something behind us. Kind of worried us but not enough to look. Well when that 44mag. rifle ranged out on a beaver something LARGE tore out from behind the tree. We snapped around and nothing? However all the squirels were gone!

This one was created by myself but it really had me freaked out. I was walking into a spot that was a long trek and once I stepped into the woods fom the gravel road (200 yard walk down it) I started hearing something behind me and close! Well every time I stopped so did whatever was behind me. Its been about 250 yards and at this point I am FREAKING OUT. I yelled at it, jumped around quickly with my light and also ran a little but it kept following me. Got to the tree I was going to hunt and when I took my treestand off my back I realized that a 8' piece of rope had gotten tangle in it and thats what was following me!


----------



## musikman43155

Ttt!


----------



## hardball15

The weirdest thing I have ever seen in the woods happened last year while in my treestand. I am relatively new to bowhunting and thus I am not sure if what I saw was truly weird, or if someone has seen it before...........

It was a hot day and I stared out into a field watching the squirrels all morning. All of the sudden A group of 3 crows stared dive bombing these squirrels and PICKING THEM UP with their beaks and taking off with them! The would only get about 20 feet off the ground when they would become too heavy and they would drop them. The squirrels would run for their lives and the crows would repeat the same process over and over!!!! It was the most amazing thing I have ever seen!! Am I the only one???

One more thing that you probably wont believe....

Two years ago my grandpa took me out bowhunting in an area new to me. He had hunted this area for 30 years and told me the story of a bobcat that seemed to follow him for the last few years. Not 10 minutes later I hear sort of a cat purr!! He tells me to be still, so I do. He says my name and I turn around as a bobcat is between his legs on the ground! I froze with fear....The my grandpa says, Im gonna try and pick her up. I am not kidding when I say he picked that cat up by the back of its neck!! It acted just as a housecat would, but with the meanest looking claws and teeth. He puts the cat down and we walk out. The cat follows us all the way to the truck, at least a mile. When it gets to the truck my grandpa picks it up and puts it in the back. We take it back to camp and show it off. We tried to feed it, but it wouldnt eat. After spending a couple hours at camp and even sitting on the lap of my 83 year old great grandma, we took it back to the woods inside the cab of the truck. It wasnt until we stopped to let it out that it became mean. The crazycat was hissing and swiping its claws at the stick we were trying to get it out with. Needless to say we had to beat that thing out of the truck!!!! I know it is not believeable, but he does have pictures, and I will scan them and put them up.............


----------



## brandon1008

damn thats a cool bobcat story! id love to see the pictures!

my aunt had a barn house cat that mated with a bob cat, then a kitten mix... black with the hairs sticking up off the ears. mean as hell! if would sit by her in a chair, and if you walked by... not even close it would hiss and swipe. she was the only 1 that could fool with it.


----------



## spiaailtli

I was hunting on state land and all of the sudden I start hearing singing and group of people carrying on. About 5 minutes later here comes a tractor pulling a wagon full of people. They stop right in the middle of a bedding area and continue their singing and such. A heard of deer jump up and run my way. One stopped about 10 yards from me so I shot it. 

As I'm field dressing the deer they pull the tractor up beside me and start talking to me. They all had quite a bit to drink. I asked them what they were doing and they said they were having a wedding. 

I told them nicely vehicles were not allowed on the property and it might not be the best time of year for them to be there either.  They apologized and said they didn't know. I told them it was not a big deal and they had helped me get the deer by running it out of the bedding area. They asked me if they could take my deer to the parking lot. Two of them jumped down grabed the deer and threw it in the wagon. They looked at me and said hop on! 

They dropped me off at the top of the hill about 40 yards from my truck and asked if they could help me drag it to the truck. I said nah, it's all down hill from here and thanked them for their help. They asked if they could take pictures as I was dragging the deer and I said sure.

It was the funniest and coolest hunt I can remember. It isn't likely I'll ever forget that one.


----------



## AmishArcher

i think its crazy that the FOB guy saw a chupacabra!!! nothing to freaky for me, yet. i'm sure it'll happen.


----------



## Tomo

A few years ago I was up in a tree hanging a stand with my dad on the ground watching. There were some dudes goose hunting out on the river about 300 yards away. While I was still up in the tree we heard them banging away at a flock when all of a sudden my dad yells "LOOK OUT!!". They had winged a goose and he was headed right for me! By the time I looked up the goose had already blew past me barely missing me, crashed through the trees and then managed to get back up out in the field and start walking away.

I got out of the tree, grabbed a big stick and tried to put the sneak on the goose. It didn't work out so well. Have you ever tried to run down a goose half flapping his way across a cut cornfield? My dad has video of it somewhere.


----------



## torridone

I was getting out of the tree just barely before needing a flashlight. I was packing up my climber and heard something walking towards me, the leaves were very dry and crunchy. I thought it sounded like a deer the way the steps were buy it kept coming. I couldn't see anything and then it was probably 10 feet away, I still couldn't see anything and frankly was getting a little freaked out. I said "hey" kind of loudly hoping to scare away whatever it was. The sound stopped for a few seconds and then continued until it was just feet away. I literaly was reaching for my knife when an entire family of raccoons walked right up to me, around me, and made their way down the trail. They literally touched my boots as they went by. I then breathed a sigh of releaf and laughed out loud.


----------



## miahdog

I wasn't hunting at the time but helping out on a farm that I do hunt and we watched a small plane land in the field, next thing you know a blackhawk shows up with soldiers getting out, found out this small plane violated camp david airspace and was forced to land by two fighter planes, the guy who must have been pissin himself mistook the field for the gettysburg airport. It was pretty unreal


----------



## nm_hntr

John Kerry......... :zip:


----------



## ks_kiwi

antlrcolectr said:


> About the strangest thing I ever saw was hen pheasant that get flushed by a coyote. As she flew away, she got clothslined on a power line running through the pasture. It wrung her neck, she fell to the ground, and the coyote got her anyway.


I got one like this.
Years ago, I was in the passenger seat of a big truck and we were driving along a road cut into the side of a hill, way out back on this farm.
About fifty yards below us in the gully, a goose got spooked and started flying off down the valley.
I decided to play "air shotgun" and pretended like I was about to shoot it. I tracked it for a moment, said "boom" and mimicked the recoil of a shotgun - at that exact second, the goose got clotheslined by a fence wire and fell down dead with a broken neck. The timing was freakishly unreal.
My buddy who was driving, looked at me and just muttered, "don't _ever _point that finger at me..."


----------



## AmishArcher

nm_hntr said:


> John Kerry......... :zip:


Now you know that's gonna bring out the Dick Cheney lines...:embara:


----------



## nicholswildart

matthewsmesiah13 said:


> i've never told this story to someone i know cause no one ever believes stories like this but here goes. me and my buddy were out hunting in northern mn. some of the most remote area a guy could find when we stumble across this old abandoned cabin, not unoccupied but like nobody had seen this place in 50 years. we sit down in the grass in front of the house and take a break after the long walk. we start lobbing rocks at the house trying to hit the last pece of glass in the window when all of a sudden this guy walks in front of the window and turns to stare right at us and then turns back forward and walks past the window!! I'm man enough to dmit i nearly started crying along with my buddy. we picked up our shotguns and ran for 15 minutes to the point that we were gushing blood from running straight thru thickets and brush. we stopped and tried to figure out what we just saw but both of us were just babling incoherence. to this day we still talk about it but neither of us knows what we saw


You know I'm pretty sure I saw a UFO one night although it didn't really bother me, but for some reason just reading your story gives me the willy's!


----------



## WEEGEE

~Austin~ said:


> Where do you think the rocks came from?


some dude wizzing out a 747:wink:


----------



## Buksknr53

The strangest thing that ever happened to me was during a deer drive. I was standing on top of a brush pile. I could here the dogs coming my way during a hot chase that had my blood pumping. Suddenly, a bobcat jumped up on the brush pile with me! I don't know who was more surprised, me or the bobcat. I fell off one side and the bobcat fell off the other side at the same time. I wasn't hurt, but that bobcat sure scared the heck out of me.


----------



## scoutm

*for real*



Bent Stick1 said:


> One night in my stand, this guy in a suit and a briefcase walked right on by. not really but that would be funny. And some people do belive in Sasquatch and stay out of there rock throwing territory.



Once on a javelina hunt in southern arizona we were in camp out in the middle of no where (about 3 miles from the mexican boarder) we start to hear really loud claissical music, a few minutes later we see a subaru brat coming down the two track. Now this by itself was impressive as it difficult getting my jeep to where we were and this was coming from further up the road. 

But this is where it starts to get strange...We see the guy driving is smoking from a Sherlock Holmes type pipe - we start to laugh, he stops to say hello and he steps out of his brat wearing a powder blue suit - at this point we don't know what to think - after steping out of his "truck" he introduces him self in the thickest scottish accent I'm ever heard. 

the experience was rather bizzar - turns out he was a prospector and was heading into town to receive some female attention.


----------



## Dextee

scoutm said:


> Once on a javelina hunt in southern arizona we were in camp out in the middle of no where (about 3 miles from the mexican boarder) we start to hear really loud claissical music, a few minutes later we see a subaru brat coming down the two track. Now this by itself was impressive as it difficult getting my jeep to where we were and this was coming from further up the road.
> 
> But this is where it starts to get strange...We see the guy driving is smoking from a Sherlock Holmes type pipe - we start to laugh, he stops to say hello and he steps out of his brat wearing a powder blue suit - at this point we don't know what to think - after steping out of his "truck" he introduces him self in the thickest scottish accent I'm ever heard.
> 
> the experience was rather bizzar - turns out he was a prospector and was heading into town to receive some female attention.


haha! Sounds like a scene out of movie!


----------



## bacon27

Ok this one isn't odd in the sens of what was that but in the sense of run for your life,* literally*. 

My best friend, my cousin, and I were standing about halfway down a slop in the middle of a field waiting on deer being driven out of the woods. The people pushing were my best friends Dad, his 2 brothers and some Amish boys his dad had met.

Needless to say I don't think the Amish were quite used to pushing in terms of we were expecting. First there was a few cracks of branches and as normalcy would have it some deer came busing out. As we gazed upon the deer getting ready to fling some lead. We began to hear gun shots a blazing. 

Surely we thought they must be shooting at deer in the woods. Soon we see dirt flying up about 20 yds from us and the lead trail is getting closer. The 3 of us look at each other in astonishment and at once run up the embankment and jump on the other side.

Apparently what happened is the deer slanted out just in front of us and the Amish folk didn't pay attention to us up on the slope and they decided to lite up the field. 

After we cleaned our pants out we had ourselves a good laugh.


----------



## gkmiller

I was hunting on deep in game land a few years ago. I stayed until it was really dark and had about a mile walk out on an old horse trail. There was real thick ground cover, about knee deep. Well as I'm walking I hear somthing moving beside me. When I would walk it would move and when I would stop it would stop. I get to a place where two trails intersect and a skunk crosses the trail about 3 feet from me.


----------



## Xiisign

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


:tongue:


----------



## bacon27

This thread can't get lost in the shuffle this is too good. Need more!


----------



## Hutch218

antlrcolectr said:


> About the strangest thing I ever saw was hen pheasant that get flushed by a coyote. As she flew away, she got clothslined on a power line running through the pasture. It wrung her neck, she fell to the ground, and the coyote got her anyway.
> 
> Aparently nothing weird(outside of natural occurances) ever happens where I hunt, no yetti sightings, no flying rocks, no strange lights, nothing like that.


That didn't happen at McPherson Valley Wetlands during this year's teal season, did it? Cause I was hunting teal there on opening day of teal season this year and I guy I saw out there said that he saw a pheasant fly into a power line and get killed.


----------



## davejohnson2

duckaholic said:


> The guy I was hunting with that almost got hit by the rock was hunting down in holly springs in the mid 80s with a friend. they decided to squirrel hunt and kinda get an idea where they would deer hunt the following morning. He went on one side of the road and his friend the other, well they would occasionally whisper to keep there whereabouts of each other. He told me he keep thinking he heard something following him and yet his friend would be across the road still. Well they got back to where they were camping at dark and proceeded to fire up the grill they brought and threw on some Q. They were talking and heard a loud scream that lasted several seconds. While they looked at each other stunned with the *** was that questions goin on there was an answering scream on the other side of them. Then the other would answer each time closer to them. Having only 22s they put the grill in the truck still lit and flew outta there, He wont go back to this day. bet that was a sight to see! lol


screech owls, first time i heard them scream to each other it scared the crap out of me to


----------



## vichris

mark j said:


> A guy hunting with a Bowtech.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Isn't that strange?
> 
> And how could you ever explain that?



Here let me "splain it to you Lucy" :wink:


----------



## Good Moses

bacon27 said:


> This thread can't get lost in the shuffle this is too good. Need more!


Allright I got a couple more, but this is my third post on this thread. So before anyone gets pissed that I'm hogging thread space, I promise no more after this. With that, here are my three final stories. The first happened to my dad, second happened to my cousin, third happened to me. These are long, so I apologize in advance. 

Story #1 
My dad grew up on a military base in Panama in the Panama Canal Zone right after the end of WW2. He came up hunting some of the wildest, most remote jungles and forests in the world, truly. He primarily hunted small pigs (can't remember what he called them). Whenever he'd go on a pig hunt, his mother would always warn him to watch out for the tulevieja (pronounced too-lay vee-ay-hah), which is basically a witch or an old reclusive woman that was said to live deep in the forest. Well, one day he was hunting in what he called the Interior. He was following some good pig sign when he came to a creek. As he waded through the warm, muddy water he suddenly felt chilled and tense. He looked up and 75 yards up the creek stood an old, nasty woman with long, matted hair. She was standing in the creek stark naked just staring at him. She didn't say a word. She just stared. After a few seconds of this, thoroughly rattled he called out, "Tulevieja?" She didn't answer, but she raised her hand and pointed her finger at him. He said with that, he high-tailed it out of the woods. He'll tell me that story every time we hunt together cause he know I'm scared to death of witches. Gets me goin every time. I dare every single one of you to whisper "Tulevieja" next time you walk to your stand in the dark. :wink:

Story #2
My same cousin I wrote about in my second post was on an overnight hunting trip with some buddies and again, they were camping. They drove to the camping spot, but decided to sit in the truck for a while before getting out because it was cold. So they were just sitting there chatting when my cousin looked out his window and there was this old homeless looking guy standing not 5 inches from the window looking at him in the eye. He said he tried to holler, but no voice came out he was so startled. His buddy turned on the truck and took off, but couldn't go but about 10 yards cause the trail lead to a deep ditch. When they tried to back up, the SOB was standing right behind the truck. So they were stuck. Nearly in tears, they yelled at him, "What do you want?! Who are you? What the **** are you doing out here?!?!" They guy just stood there unshaken and replied, "I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch. I been sittin in da ditch." Everything he said he repeated at least 15 times. When they could tell he wasn't dangerous they got out and walked over to him and asked him his name he said, "Mah name John. Mah name John. Mah name John. Mah name John. Mah name John. Mah name John..." 15 times. Anyway, they go on with him with these simple questions for a while and finally figure out that the guy is in fact homeless and had been livin out in the woods in a lean-to he made out of some oak and cedar branches. They had pitched camp no more than 50 yards from his "house" and he'd been watching them the whole time. My cousin has been back to visit him out there a couple times since then and he swears he's a nice guy, just buck nuts crazy. 

Story #3
Although I do not own a Butt-Out tool, I have certainly purchased my share of hunting gimmicks and trinkets. This story is about one of these, the Primos 4-in-1 Hoot Flute. This is not scary, but it was for me at the time. It was turkey season and I set up at the base of a nice Hickory tree in the cold, predawn darkness. When I could barely make out light in the sky, I got out my brand new owl call to try to locate a gobbler I had seen in the area a few days earlier. I blew the call a couple times. Nothing. I waited about 5 minutes and blew it again, louder this time. Nothing. I got ready to blow it again and as soon as I put air into the flute, from no more than 5 feet above my head I heard loud as thunder, "hoo-hoo-tooHOO hoo-hoo toHOOOAHHH!" I admit I squealed like a little girl. Apparently I had picked the same tree to sit under as a _real_ Barred Owl had chosen to roost in and he was making his _real_ morning call to his buddies across the forest. Scared me to death, but then I got a good laugh about it.


----------



## Caligater

hardball15 said:


> It was a hot day and I stared out into a field watching the squirrels all morning. All of the sudden A group of 3 crows stared dive bombing these squirrels and PICKING THEM UP with their beaks and taking off with them! The would only get about 20 feet off the ground when they would become too heavy and they would drop them. The squirrels would run for their lives and the crows would repeat the same process over and over!!!! It was the most amazing thing I have ever seen!! Am I the only one???


Those POS birds were not dropping them b/c they were too heavy, they do that to try and kill them, or mame them, or play with them or whatever stupid crows do. We had a baby rabbit in our neighborhood get lost/abandoned and the crows found it and were doing the exact same thing to it. We assumed they were trying to kill it so they could eat it. If I didn't live in the suburbs, those puppies would have gotten 12ga'd into a pile of black feathers. We chased them off and moved the rabbit into a more secluded area.


----------



## mn5503

A couple guys from the Twin Cities building stands in my beaver pond swamps on opening day of rifle season. Hammers banging away. Then they just roamed around my stand for a while. The one guy misses a big buck that came by my stand. I climb down to see what the deal was and if he shot the deer. I put my hands over my head and spread them out as to imply a big racked buck. He told me it was at least a six pointer but he wasn't sure because he can't see worth a damn without his glasses on He missed it clean, I eneded up killing it later that season. I never walked out there in the dark again that year without a flash light blazing the way. I shined it up in the trees and where ever I thought those two lunitics might be hiding. Thank God they never showed up again after that week. Crazy peeps out there, be careful.... I was too dumbfounded to actually be be upset with these two clowns. It made for a very interesting week. How they ever found the spot is WAAAAAAYYYY beyond me...


----------



## MakeItCount

RT1 said:


> were reading these at work the last couple of days, the opinion is most of these sound made up, the screams, rocks flying past etc.
> c'mon, really, no embelishing?
> 
> I have a story for you, wait i'll leave the UFO and Bigfoot stories alone.
> 
> too funny


I don't think most of these are made up, I'm sure most of it is very explainable and no big deal but our human minds always just make this big monster chasing us. I take you have never hear a mountain lion. They scream and it's freaky!


----------



## hardball15

Caligater said:


> Those POS birds were not dropping them b/c they were too heavy, they do that to try and kill them, or mame them, or play with them or whatever stupid crows do. We had a baby rabbit in our neighborhood get lost/abandoned and the crows found it and were doing the exact same thing to it. We assumed they were trying to kill it so they could eat it. If I didn't live in the suburbs, those puppies would have gotten 12ga'd into a pile of black feathers. We chased them off and moved the rabbit into a more secluded area.


Amazing...My grandma lives on a golf course and she said she saw it happen there a couple times.....that is so strange to watch a bird flying away with a squirrel....


----------



## Green River

A few seasons ago I was sitting on the ground at dingy dawn (I don't do trees) and a big bird probably a hawk or owl came swooping out of nowhere right at me. I thought it was coming for me so I covered my head with my arms and started thinking, "I wonder how bad is this going to hurt?" I think my sudden movement scared him because he turned at the last second missing me by only a few feet. I could feel and hear the air wooshing off his wings.


----------



## Bowtech Kid 08

This isnt funny but it does make ya stop and think just how lucky we are sometimes in the woods.. 

I lived in JAckson Michigan about 20 years ago and was forced to hunt state ground as my only means of a hunting at the time.I had a hot spot located and didnt see any other hunters. There was a huge Scrape under an old apple tree the size of a truck and i camped out on that spot for a month and never saw a deer. I stopped and freshened this scrape every couple days to no avail.

I got laid off around the first of November that year and moved back north(here in central Michigan) so i could hunt the family property instead of state ground.Anyways i no longer get settled in here when My brother that hunted with me in Jackson called and told me that a bowhunter was shot by another bowhunter at dark after being mistaken for a deer while kneeling in a scrape under an old apple tree on the exact same property i hunted for a month. 

Luckilly the shooter helped get the hunter that he shot out of the woods and he survived.. That could have been me if i wouldnt have gotten laid off and headed back up here to hunt. Like i said I hunted that same exact property and i never saw anyone else in the area. MAde me wonder how easilly it could have been me . It sent chills through me and i have never forgotten that article or how close it could have been for me being that hunter that was shot.


Not really a strange story but makes ya stop and think sometimes how luck can save us when its on our side...


----------



## GoneUser1

nstrut said:


> I saw an armadillo while hunting the Illinois/Missouri line. My buddies still laugh at me...but I know what I saw!
> 
> I watched two ***** fighting about 30 ft up in a tree. One knocked the other out of the tree and it died on impact. Then the other **** climbed down and started eating the dead one.
> 
> I was looking into a valley during turkey season and I spotted something at the bottom on a four wheel trail. I couldn't make it out so I grabbed my binoculars. I was shocked to see two people totally naked getting it on. This was in the middle of the no where.
> 
> I was walking to my tree stand when I noticed I couldn't see it hanging in the tree. As I got closer, I realized it was gone. When I got to the tree, the stand was surely missing. Leaning at the base of the tree sat a brand new stand. They stole my old stand and left a brand new one. I still can't figure that one out.


armadillo? doesnt seem so strange to me. see em all the time? they not supposed to be there?


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

What's the strangest, most unexplainable thing you've seen in the woods?


~Austin~ said:


> We've all seen the proverbial s*** happen. Tell your story. :darkbeer:


the Geico cave men


----------



## Outback04

An albino chipmunk.


----------



## Aggieland

Ok 4 years ago, I hit a buck a little far back "gut shot" here in East Texas. I get some friends to help me trail the buck for 4-500 yds.. And the blood trail hit the county road. So we leave, I come back later that after noon with my cousin and best friend.. Now it was well known that some crazy guys had some sort of "militant camp or drug camp" not really sure what they had going on. But they did have lots of automatic weapons, night vision etc. ok so we cross the road onto the adjecent land trailing this buck. The land we were on was just a lot of woods.. no pasture etc.. well we decide to give up on trail job after blood stopped. So we walk back to the truck and right before we get in, someone comes flying up on an atv.. The guy jumps off the front of the four weeler before it even stops. He is pointing a large handgun at us screaming "Federal Game Warrden" Get against the truck hands up. Ok were freekin out because we know this guy is no game warrden.. After 5 mins or so of yelling and cussing saying i will blow your $#*$*( heads off. A red truck comes around the corner of that county road.. I thank god thinking its a fellow hunter on our lease.. as i had already tried to expain to this crazy guy.. I say hey this guy is on my lease he will expalin everything and the guy looks right at me and says. " them boys an't with you." Then the truck drives up with 4 guys in the back with full auto rifles .. ok were already scared all to hell.. I continue to expain the situation.. they finally realize im telling the truth and want to go back down in the woods with us and find the deer. Umm no.. we hauled ass and called the local game warrden.. Nothing was ever acomplished.. but a few years later the crazy guy on the atv was shot by his dad for going nuts on him.. Be careful out there!!!!


----------



## teeton

Last year I was hunting elk in MT. ( I was in grizzly country) I was setting off some elk trails doing some cow calling. I had my wrist release (a caliper one) on my right wrist, I clicking it open and closed. When a hawk from no were came flying by from the my back side and tried to take it from me. Holly Chit!!!! Well that is the one thing I remember most.


----------



## duckaholic

AWwweeee the crazy militants. Better add a mak-90 or dpms panther to your pack! lol


----------



## chevy4x4

This wasnt while I was hunting but it is something no one believes when I tell it. I live in West Virginia. A neighbor and one of my buddy's dad lives a few valleys over and owned some buffalo. Well I go out to sight my bow in one day and there is the biggest buffalo he has standing next to my 3d deer target. It scared the hell outta me. I went inside and told my Dad about it then called the guy that owns him. He chased that thing for two wings before having to put it down because it was gettin to dangerous to chase and he couldn't get it back home.


----------



## ryalred

I was muzzle loader hunting for deer in SW Oklahoma with a pond behind me and a foot plot in front of me. It was getting close to the end of legal shoot when these deer came in. I decided to shoot one and was just about to when this really loud crash behind me scared them and me. By the time I gathered my wits I got down from my stand and got my flashlight, determined to see what made the crash. I just couldn't imagine what could have made such a loud sound like that--loud like a huge tree falling or something. Sure enough, the beavers had just finished cutting down a HUGE tree and it fell at the time I was about to shoot my deer.

P.S. I think some of us have been watching too many X Files.


----------



## bacon27

^Bump^


----------



## hockeymack17

i wish i had a good story to tell but i dont but i know there are still some of you holding back soo.... LEEETTSS HEEEAARRR TTHHEEMM!!!


----------



## buby

morning hunt about 30 min before light sitting in stand, heard something walking under tree stand the bam a bobcat lets out a scretch that made me almost you know what my pants. if i had any clogged arteryies im sure they got blew loose. never even knew one was in the area until then. now i hear it from time to time. seen it once.


----------



## kulprit

Back to the top again


----------



## jgregoire687

This is not a screamer story but I have never seen this. 

A few weeks ago I am hunting the edge of our field in my tree stand. I have been catching this 10pt in the field and I am anxiously waiting for him to show up. When I hear this grunt, my blood starts pumping and I am all keyed up, scanning the treeline, more grunting, leaves start to rustle, more grunting, WTH is all this grunting. Two porcipines are rolling around, looks like they are mating (yikes!!!) pretty funny, loud and something I had never seen.


Then again just two weeks ago I am walking to my stand, pitch black on tote road. I am walking past a small pond when I hear this loud WHOOSH SPASH. I nearly jumped out of my skin. Flip on the LED light and shine it across the pond, then again WHOOSH SPASH, I still can't see what it is Beaver??? WHOOSH SPASH, and I find it about 100yds away a big bull moose. Looks like he is slapping the water with his antlers, startled the heck out of me and I headed to my stand. About an hour later I hear a cow call and lots of crashing around. No deer that day but plenty of excitment.


----------



## AmishArcher

ttt again


----------



## Rooster7

thirdypointer said:


> sorry to dredge this back up, but this is gotta be the strangest most explainable thing seen in the woods!!!!


AAAHHHHHHHHHH PACKER FAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wgeraghty

Once, many years ago, I was elk hunting with my 25 cal Remington in Idaho. I missed a 400 class bull, got so angry I stuck my rifle in a tree and went home. Never could find that rifle again.....would you mind getting me those GPS coordinates so I can get my rifle back? Sure would appreciate it....lol


----------



## Bobmuley

~Austin~ said:


> What's the strangest, most unexplainable thing you've seen in the woods?


Texans...:zip::wink:


----------



## Rooster7

When my cousin and I were teenagers we took our girl friends out to a remote spot we had found by the river one hot summer day. It was kind of neat because it had a pretty high cliff going down to the water and was perfectly flat on top. We got to the spot and noticed the tall grass trampled flat in about a 50 foot circle and a smoldering fire going. The fire had been big. Like 10 feet around. This just looked like nothing more than a high school beer party had taken place. We got out of the vehicle and I looked down and found a corn cob with a condom on it. ukey: OK that was strange enough but we then walk over by the ashes and what was left of the smoldering "logs". We stand there for a couple minutes when all of a sudden my cousins girlfriend looks down and screams "FEET!" We say "What??" She points at the ground and says "FEET!" I look down and there strewn all over the ground around the fire area is hundreds of beaver paws. Front and back! I look closer at the burnt logs and make out some teeth, then a head, then bodies. Lots of them! The smoldering logs were all dead beavers. 

This could be explained by that a trapper might have chosen this area to skin all his beavers out and burnt the carcasses but it was a HOT summer day and.......well.....I don't even want to know what the corn cob was all about.


----------



## One eye

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/307251/coyote/


----------



## jtrop

One eye said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/307251/coyote/


nice one !!!!!!!


----------



## BOE_Hunter

One morning me and a buddy were getting ready to head out duck hunting. I was in the water near the shore holding onto the boat so my buddy could load things in. It was pitch black and the water was very still and calm. I am standing there minding my own business and a beaver slapped its tail about a foot behind me. Nearly filled my pants and my waders.....damn beavers.


----------



## gjtro

*more....more*

need more bigfoot stories please.


----------



## AmishArcher

anyone seen the abominable snowman? figured he would show up for sure!


----------



## buildersroofing

You bastages had me freaked out last weekend during my morning hunt... I was just waiting for a ufo or some strange light source to come and take me away.


----------



## Demonian

For the people who have seen odd bright lights zipping around at warp speed and doing strange stuff, try this: Ball Lightning


As for a story... Not exactly hunting.

My ex-wife and I used to drive around some remote areas around Bend, OR. in search of lost treasure that come from old dump sights. I still have a few laudanum bottles, turned purple from the sun, and such around somewhere. It was on one of those trips, with our almost 1 yr. old sleeping soundly in the back seat of my K-5 with the top off (in a car seat that had a built in shade), that we decided to check a new site we had found. Nothing more than 40 or 50 feet from the Blazer, so we could still attend to our son, if need be. - This was about 13 years ago, before "tread lightly" became such an issue and I was an idiot and didn't always drive on anything that could even begin to be described as a road....so I was parked in essentially the middle of this old dump site. - I spotted something very odd in the middle of this circle of trees. 

I took a couple more steps closer to it before I realized what it was; Very large claw marks in the earth had thrown the pine needle bed that is usually found under a stand of trees into a mound, and half concealed in that mound was a rather large cow elk. It didn't stink of decay, so the kill was fresh as it was summer and the temp was around 95. So there I am. Standing about 20 feet from my wife, 65 feet from the truck, our little son in the truck, sleeping, and something large enough to kill an adult cow elk, then bury it, in the area and all of my guns sitting at home, in the safe. Needless to say we high-tailed it out of the area and never went back. 

I didn't see any tracks, so I have no idea if it was a cat, or a bear or a Snuffalufagus.

Still scares the ever loving **** out of me when I think about it, and how stupid we were.


----------



## BigJoeWV

One time a few years ago, I was in my treestand. Had not seen anything and was watching a squirrel play around in the leaves. I was just thinking about pulling a target tip arrow out of the quiver and taking a shot at him, when something just about hits me in the head. I lurched back and almost got to try out my body harness. Apprentaly, a red tailed hawk had the same idea, but did not see me. He slamed into the squirrel, dispatched it and flew off with it. Me: I was shaking and thinking about changing my drawers!


----------



## Mr. November

ttt


----------



## Jerm2118

Homecoming night two teens were doing there thing in the woods about 50 yards away from me. It was early in the morning before the sun came up. I didnt see them but I heard them. I yelled and they stopped, packed up there stuff and got in there car and left. While they were doing it I heard a deer blowing in the woods. We nick named that piece of woods "Lovers Lane"


----------



## Mr. November

Jerm2118 said:


> Homecoming night two teens were doing there thing in the woods about 50 yards away from me. It was early in the morning before the sun came up. I didnt see them but I heard them. I yelled and they stopped, packed up there stuff and got in there car and left. While they were doing it I heard a deer blowing in the woods. We nick named that piece of woods "Lovers Lane"


Sounds like a guy got a piece in that piece of woods:wink:


----------



## gdcpony

Alright, my turn. I was watching a corn field and a set of does I hoped would come in range. A buck came out and started chasing them around one at a time. I figured I'd get one of them as he was working them my way (buck tag was filled). Well, I guess one of the does had had enough or it might have been his wife or something. She just started tearing that buck up with her hooves. He took it for a minute then started to try and get away, but she kept it up. I swear she beat him about two laps around the field. 
I was presented with a good shot on her about ten minutes later, but instead I stood, thanked her for the show, and bowed to her. I thought I would be next for a moment, but she bolted. She lived three more years, and I joined the military after that.


----------



## Maverik76

*Strangest thing....not really*

This is not unexplained....but interesting none the less. It is not uncommon for me to see an occasional house cat wandering around the field I hunt in. Last fall I was watching a cat walk the tree line when a skunk came out about 25 yards in front of him. The two somewhat walked up to each other and had a standoff. Neither one really did anything, but the cat was hissing like a mother. Surprisingly, the skunk backed down and left without actually spraying the cat.


----------



## Chancy B

This is the best thread, ever.

Last year, a friend of mine and I were bowhunting/filming together in Alabama. It was right before dark and I had just arrowed a doe a few minutes before. We were sitting on the edge of a green patch and hear something else coming right to us. What ever it was stops right under our tree and just stands there. It appeared solid black, but it just wasn't enough light to make out what it was. After a few seconds, it just walks off. It kind of shook us up, at the time.

Later that season, I was hunting near the same stand during gun season, and out of the wood walks someones black lab. Mystery solved.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Awesome thread, almost an hour long read, loved it! 

:clap:


----------



## jhg

Ok very embarassing but here we go! I was in my stand one crisp autumn morning when i feel this rumbling down deep in my stomach the pain hit me quickly and i couldnt hold it any longer so i climed out of my stand walked probably 300 hundred yards over a ridge and found a place to squat and take care of my business. Well i drop trow and and do my thing stand up and naturally i have to pee so i begin urinating on my poo pile.:embara: I here someone snicker and look up and realize i have done this all about five yards from some dude setting in his stand!!! I was so embarassed i just turned and basically ran out of the woods, i was so taken back by what i had just done i didnt even run the man off the private property he was trespassing on!


----------



## WEATHERBY460

3 words...OBAMA


----------



## shadow

This story is probably more scary than strange, but nonetheless. I was a Elk guide in MT in the 90s. Going down the point of a ridge one morning with a client as it was snowing, I noticed a fresh cat track walking our direction. I could tell we were closing in on the cat by the tracks. Pretty soon, he peeled off the ridge- must have heard us coming. Soon after, the client ending up shooting a bull. We got the bull gutted and starting heading back to get the pack frames, when I noticed the cat had got right back into our tracks on the way down after he spooked. I was starting to get a little concerned at this point. As we walked, we saw the cat tracks veer off again. Now, I'm thinking that being hunted by a Cougar is no fun. The kicker was when we got down to the kill site, he was there starting to fill his belly. I yelled at him and he ran away. Let me tell you, skinning and boning a elk while a hungry mountain lion awaits, is absolutely no fun.


----------



## achase303

LAST YEAR, AFTER AN EVENING HUNT, I'M TAKING MY CLIMBER OFF THE TREE AND BEHIND ME IN THE BUSHES, I HEAR THE STRANGEST NOISE I'VE EVER HEARD. I KNOW THIS SOUNDS STUPID, BUT IT SOUNDED THE THE GHOST BUSTERS PROTON PACKS CHARGING UP??? I HAVE'NT HEARD THE NOISE SINCE.


----------



## cujrh10

Not my story but a friends none the less. 

A friend of mine was sitting in his stand and had to drop a loaf. He said he was wearing coverallls with a hood on em. Said he wasnt going to make it down his tree in time so he decided to hang his butt over the side of his stand. He got all finished up and buttoned back up and got back on stand and hunting. Well apparently it started getting a little chilly so he decided to put his hood up and on. Well as soon as he did he flings a terd on top of his head and down the front of his face. When he bent over to take a crap earlier he had actually dropped it off in the hood of his coveralls.


----------



## gkmiller

jhg said:


> Ok very embarassing but here we go! I was in my stand one crisp autumn morning when i feel this rumbling down deep in my stomach the pain hit me quickly and i couldnt hold it any longer so i climed out of my stand walked probably 300 hundred yards over a ridge and found a place to squat and take care of my business. Well i drop trow and and do my thing stand up and naturally i have to pee so i begin urinating on my poo pile.:embara: I here someone snicker and look up and realize i have done this all about five yards from some dude setting in his stand!!! I was so embarassed i just turned and basically ran out of the woods, i was so taken back by what i had just done i didnt even run the man off the private property he was trespassing on!




That is one of the funniest thing I've read.


----------



## trailk11

here's one....a guy my dad knows was sitting on a ridge one afternoon while bowhunting mulies and he sees this nice little buck come flying through a saddle just down from him, well it slows up, starts to rock and kicks over dead....he walks over there and sees that it's been shot with an arrow likely by someone on the backside of the ridge. Well he gets an idea, he pulls off his sunglasses and puts them on the dead buck and brushes out his tracks and hikes up on the ridge to hide and watch. About an hour later this he sees this guy come creeping through the saddle and watches him track up to his buck. He said the guy walked up to it and stood there for a good 5 minutes just looking at it. He then went and put his pack down and walked back to the buck and looked at it for a few more minutes before he gently took them off and put them in his pocket. ...the guy my dad knows couldn't bring himself to go get his glasses so he just snuck off.


----------



## FLDXT

Great Stories

Not really a story when hunting but more working, we found three hippies playing leap frog in the middle of our pasture at 6 am while picking and enjoying the mushrooms from the night before. They also had half gallon jugs of milk (empty) with the bottoms cut out and would wait for a cow to do her business and run over and put the jug over her feces and inhale the methane gas to get even higher. I don't think it gets much worse then that, they were a sight!!


----------



## achase303

cujrh10 said:


> Not my story but a friends none the less.
> 
> A friend of mine was sitting in his stand and had to drop a loaf. He said he was wearing coverallls with a hood on em. Said he wasnt going to make it down his tree in time so he decided to hang his butt over the side of his stand. He got all finished up and buttoned back up and got back on stand and hunting. Well apparently it started getting a little chilly so he decided to put his hood up and on. Well as soon as he did he flings a terd on top of his head and down the front of his face. When he bent over to take a crap earlier he had actually dropped it off in the hood of his coveralls.


----------



## tsch72

*Dang it!*

I'll be hunting tomorrow, Halloween. I really wish I wouldn't have found this thread as there will be a lot more things going through my head when I hear branch break in the dark!

Great stories, kind of glad I don't have any like these to tell!


----------



## outdooraholic

Oh my goodness....those last two #2 stories were absolutly hilarious!!!!!:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## kestnn01

Not my story...

My uncle was hunting Camp Ripley in Minnesota and was sneaking along a trail trying to find a spot to hunt and came upon a really large scrape. For some reason or another he put his bow down and got onto on his hands and kness to take a whiff of the scrape to see if it smelled. While he was on all fours he looked up and another hunter was in a stand not more than ten yards away grinning at him. He picked up his bow and left without saying a word.


----------



## FIB

Back when I 18 or 19 my best friend and I decided to go fishing at a pond located in McNaughton Park near Pekin,IL (this would have been '84-'86 not sure which year/s) after supper one early fall evening. As we were leaving to go home one of us (not sure which one) said "hey look at that" I remember looking into the sky and seeing 3-4 circular balls with what looked like a flame or something coming out of the end. We watched it for a few seconds and then it disappeared. We went home and told my folks about it. They thought we were doing a little more than fishing out by the pond. But the next day in the local paper (Pekin Daily Times & Peoria Journal Star) the UFO was discussed. Many people saw and and it was tracked briefly by the ANG in Peoria on their radar. No offical explanation as to what it was. I wasn't scared at the time it just seemed wierd.


----------



## bowhunter2007

huntntrail said:


> here's one....a guy my dad knows was sitting on a ridge one afternoon while bowhunting mulies and he sees this nice little buck come flying through a saddle just down from him, well it slows up, starts to rock and kicks over dead....he walks over there and sees that it's been shot with an arrow likely by someone on the backside of the ridge. Well he gets an idea, he pulls off his sunglasses and puts them on the dead buck and brushes out his tracks and hikes up on the ridge to hide and watch. About an hour later this he sees this guy come creeping through the saddle and watches him track up to his buck. He said the guy walked up to it and stood there for a good 5 minutes just looking at it. He then went and put his pack down and walked back to the buck and looked at it for a few more minutes before he gently took them off and put them in his pocket. ...the guy my dad knows couldn't bring himself to go get his glasses so he just snuck off.


One of the funniest stories I have ever heard lol


----------



## Arkie Archer

cujrh10 said:


> Not my story but a friends none the less.
> 
> A friend of mine was sitting in his stand and had to drop a loaf. He said he was wearing coverallls with a hood on em. Said he wasnt going to make it down his tree in time so he decided to hang his butt over the side of his stand. He got all finished up and buttoned back up and got back on stand and hunting. Well apparently it started getting a little chilly so he decided to put his hood up and on. Well as soon as he did he flings a terd on top of his head and down the front of his face. When he bent over to take a crap earlier he had actually dropped it off in the hood of his coveralls.


I was literally crying I was laughing so hard. I can just see him getting all settled in and thinking "man, I'm glad that's over...now lets hunt" then.....thud! Turd on the face!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bhanks55

*I*



jtrop said:


> nice one !!!!!!!


about jumped out of my chair. Dang man.


----------



## bhanks55

*sounds*



Arkie Archer said:


> I was literally crying I was laughing so hard. I can just see him getting all settled in and thinking "man, I'm glad that's over...now lets hunt" then.....thud! Turd on the face!!:set1_rolf2:


like my brother who dropped one on his wader straps and came back to stand in the blind and started sniffing all around then "aw man"


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

nstrut said:


> I saw an armadillo while hunting the Illinois/Missouri line. My buddies still laugh at me...but I know what I saw!QUOTE]
> 
> your buddies shouldnt be laughing i live on the illionois/missouri border and they are hre


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Well I've been a member for awhile but haven't posted to often; so here we go. Two years before I joined the air force I was in the woods during MD's weekend muzzleloader season. Just before sunrise I can hear something moving within a reasonable distance from my stand. It was close enough to tell it was quite large. As the sun continued to come up and things became clear I started to make out a large body but no details really; just a back line. After the sun came up some more I could clearly see...........a cow.

And the year before that we were hunting on crop damage permits with shotguns. My Dad and I walked in on a logging road and after a few hundred yards it came to a Y where we split up. Him and I are walking along talking when a large doe jumps out of a thicket and sprints across the trail. My Dad; in what I can only guess was impulse; lifts his shotgun and fires. She hit the ground as soon as the slug hit her and fell in a heap. We walk over there and he had hit her square in the side of the head. I stand in disbelief staring trying to figure out how he could have hit a running deer through the trees in the head. He sees me and all he says is "I meant to do that" and walks on.


----------



## tatersdad

one eye said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/307251/coyote/


dont do that again!!!!!


----------



## crazy wolf

Fairys , Iam serious. Quit laughing at me. :darkbeer:



Crazy Wolf.


----------



## jhunter80

marforme said:


> Alright, you all need to quit drinking before you head out into the woods.  :wink:


Or stop eating the shrooms you find in the woods


----------



## Mr. November

ttt


----------



## AvenDanger

huntntrail said:


> here's one....a guy my dad knows was sitting on a ridge one afternoon while bowhunting mulies and he sees this nice little buck come flying through a saddle just down from him, well it slows up, starts to rock and kicks over dead....he walks over there and sees that it's been shot with an arrow likely by someone on the backside of the ridge. Well he gets an idea, he pulls off his sunglasses and puts them on the dead buck and brushes out his tracks and hikes up on the ridge to hide and watch. About an hour later this he sees this guy come creeping through the saddle and watches him track up to his buck. He said the guy walked up to it and stood there for a good 5 minutes just looking at it. He then went and put his pack down and walked back to the buck and looked at it for a few more minutes before he gently took them off and put them in his pocket. ...the guy my dad knows couldn't bring himself to go get his glasses so he just snuck off.


If I have the chance to do this, I am definitely going to! This is probably the funniest prank I've ever heard!


----------



## scarn150

Not a hunting story but fits the thread. Was out frog giggn' with a buddy. It was one of those nights that the fog is coming off the water so I mention something about Jason and Friday The 13th. About a minute later a bass jumps out of the water and lands in the boat. I about **** my pants and my friend about got a frog gig thru his foot.


----------



## toddboy23

This could be quite possibly the most entertaining thread I've ever read.....these stories are hilarious!


----------



## Arkie Archer

TTT for some more!!!


----------



## mydogisscout

1. I caused this one, and its someone elses strange story. Last summer I bought a new AR 15 and a buddy wanted to go out to his lease property and shoot. so we pack up his kids, grab some ammo and go. well the property has a long narrow pasture about 1000 yds long and 100 yds wide. it slopes down to a swamp and then levels off for about 100 yds or so and starts up hill. in the bottom is a swamp and the pasture narrows down the width of a two track for about 50 yds. as we're walking we're single file through the bottle neck. about the time i get halfway through (carrying my M4 at the low ready, military for 12 years it's habit) and i stop to look at something blinking on a tree 3 feet away. it seems when my buddy and his kids walked through, they woke up another guy on the leases trail cam. the picture taken was me (not on the lease) two days later my buddy gets a call about the guy who must be growing dope on thier lease and is walking around with a machine gun. :wink::rofl:

2. back in 91 while i was in basic the drill sergents decided that we would be in the field the week of halloween. on devils night, we were the ambush platoon and got set up at about 9 pm on a little cemetery in the sticks of ft knox. The Drills put out a trip flare and arranged us in the proper way, with a 60 on each end. around midnight, the trip flare went off and on instinct our 60 gunners opened up (blanks). in the light of the flare, i could see 6 sillouettes running towards the road about 100 meters away. after the 60's ran out of ammo we heard screams followed by doors slamming and tires squeeling. we ambushed a bunch of teenagers coming to party in the cemetery. the drills got the beer they dropped and disappeared into the tracks for the rest of the night, and we got wiped out by the platoon we were supposed to ambush, they had sat in the distance and watched the whole episode.


----------



## NY2VA

Not too crazy but kind of wierd. My father-in-law has a 70-acre piece in the southerntier of NY the he hunts. A few years ago he walked out to his favorite stand one morning and when he climbed the laddar he found a racoon curled up on his seat sleeping like a baby. He was determind to hunt this stand and really didn't want to deal with the **** after he woke it up. So he walked back to camp to get his .22 revolver, thinking maybe the **** would be gone when he got back. When he got back, he was still there so he reached in, fired a shot and dispatched it quickly. 
Another time in that same stand, he got out there to find another guy in his stand. Then that guy went ahead and attempted to kick my father-in-law off his own land. Well needless to say, the story didn't end to well for the other guy.


----------



## Dextee

*Dead*

My budies dad got drawn for a permit on state ground here in IL several years back. He headed out to his stand opening morning inthe DARK and came across a guy that had hung himself not 20 yards from his tree stand. Needless to say...he said he ran like a little school girl back the office. He didn't go hunting there again.
Nasty


----------



## Rooster7

Dextee said:


> My budies dad got drawn for a permit on state ground here in IL several years back. He headed out to his stand opening morning inthe DARK and came across a guy that had hung himself not 20 yards from his tree stand. Needless to say...he said he ran like a little school girl back the office. He didn't go hunting there again.
> Nasty



THAT would suck!  ukey:


----------



## Arkie Archer

Dextee said:


> My budies dad got drawn for a permit on state ground here in IL several years back. He headed out to his stand opening morning inthe DARK and came across a guy that had hung himself not 20 yards from his tree stand. Needless to say...he said he ran like a little school girl back the office. He didn't go hunting there again.
> Nasty


I don't know if I would ever be able to walk in the woods in the dark again!


----------



## deadx

Dextee said:


> My budies dad got drawn for a permit on state ground here in IL several years back. He headed out to his stand opening morning inthe DARK and came across a guy that had hung himself not 20 yards from his tree stand. Needless to say...he said he ran like a little school girl back the office. He didn't go hunting there again.
> Nasty



I remember that. Sand Ridge State Forest..... Right?


----------



## archeryfreak816

black bear in west central missouri scared living %$# out of me


----------



## MakeItCount

ttt


----------



## Bobmuley

I wasn't hunting today, but this is what I found out in the middle of nowhere while I was "working">


----------



## davejohnson2

Dextee said:


> My budies dad got drawn for a permit on state ground here in IL several years back. He headed out to his stand opening morning inthe DARK and came across a guy that had hung himself not 20 yards from his tree stand. Needless to say...he said he ran like a little school girl back the office. He didn't go hunting there again.
> Nasty


probably a martyr in the name of PETA


----------



## jtascone

nstrut said:


> I saw an armadillo while hunting the Illinois/Missouri line. My buddies still laugh at me...but I know what I saw!
> 
> I watched two ***** fighting about 30 ft up in a tree. One knocked the other out of the tree and it died on impact. Then the other **** climbed down and started eating the dead one.
> 
> I was looking into a valley during turkey season and I spotted something at the bottom on a four wheel trail. I couldn't make it out so I grabbed my binoculars. I was shocked to see two people totally naked getting it on. This was in the middle of the no where.
> 
> I was walking to my tree stand when I noticed I couldn't see it hanging in the tree. As I got closer, I realized it was gone. When I got to the tree, the stand was surely missing. Leaning at the base of the tree sat a brand new stand. They stole my old stand and left a brand new one. I still can't figure that one out.




Now THAT is strange and unexplainable! I sure wish the same person responsible for that was the one that stole my stand last year.


----------



## BHshooter

A few years ago I brought a fellow AT member into one of my hunting areas to walk around looking for some shed antlers. We were in an area that I know real well and we were making a several mile circle back to the truck. We walked a ridgetop untill we got to a 2-track and then we parallelled the road (never crossing it) meaning to hit a aspen grove over the next ridge. A short while later the area wasnt looking quite how it should. I knew where we were SUPPOSED and I had an idea of where we actually were. I didnt say anything but kept walking. The farther we walked the more sure I was of where we were. Finally I had to tell my buddy that we had went 2 miles in the wrong direction. I just went too another 2-track and followed that out. 

To get to where we were we would have had too cross the first 2 track and then 2 more. I kept explaining this to my buddy and showed him the roads on the way ouy. He didnt understand it either. I was never lost or turned around, I knew where we were the whole time. Just not sure how we got there.


----------



## GSPKurt

> I was never lost or turned around, I knew where we were the whole time. Just not sure how we got there.


Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## sporked horn

snoopy said:


> i went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


best post ever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sporked horn

1. In the middle of the night one night my wife hears something outside like a hurt animal making these wierd squeeks and moans, but I tell her don't worry just go to sleep. So 25min. later she tells me she wont go to sleep untill I find out what it is. It was clear with a almost full moon, so I could see pretty good right out of the tent but had to go further into the woods the whole time hearing this painful moaning and brush moving. needless to say my heart was pounding in my neck. Turned out to be to porcupines getting it on, that explains the painful moaning I guess.

2. I have a good friend on the search and rescue crew up by Mt. St. Helens. One night they get a call, some one is lost by the Ape Caves and the search crews split up searching drainages and canyons. Well about 5 miles from the road he hears something in the brush following him and identifies himself and calls out to see if its the lost hiker. Silence, so he starts walking again (this is all well after dark) and hears the movement in the brush the whole time he's walking, when he stops it circles him out of flashlight range in the brush. 
By now he said he had his 357 out and threw some rocks at the noise and it runs off. He was thinking it was a bear, a cougar would have been silent, elk and deer would have stayed away. anyway he gets radiod they found the hiker so he heads to the road, 15 min. later something is back trailing him but there are several this time and they keep closing faster than he's hiking. He made it to the trucks without ever seeing whatever it was and asked the guys there if they knew anything about it, and they told him one of the old stories is the Ape Caves got thier name because indians desribed animals like apes in that area.


----------



## marzo91

*In the sights*

About 20 years ago, I used to hunt the City Point area in Wisconsin. 20 miles south of City Point is a practice bombing range called Hardwood Range. I could hear the A-10s guns as they straffed targets. Meanwhile, there was a group of 3 A-10s in a holding pattern directly overhead. I was in my blaze-orange 25 feet in the top of my pine tree and decided to get a better look at the low flying A-10s. I cracked open my bolt and watched as they flew past. Obviously the pilot saw me eyeing him and decided to have some fun with me. The next 4 patterns flown by the A-10s were flown straight at me as they had me in their sights until the flair up about 100 feet from me. That'll make the hair stand up on your neck!


----------



## FallVitals

marzo91 said:


> About 20 years ago, I used to hunt the City Point area in Wisconsin. 20 miles south of City Point is a practice bombing range called Hardwood Range. I could hear the A-10s guns as they straffed targets. Meanwhile, there was a group of 3 A-10s in a holding pattern directly overhead. I was in my blaze-orange 25 feet in the top of my pine tree and decided to get a better look at the low flying A-10s. I cracked open my bolt and watched as they flew past. Obviously the pilot saw me eyeing him and decided to have some fun with me. The next 4 patterns flown by the A-10s were flown straight at me as they had me in their sights until the flair up about 100 feet from me. That'll make the hair stand up on your neck!



lol your lucky they didn't open up on you if they saw that rifle pointed at em! 

Bet that would be an experiance having them buzz the trees, lol.


----------



## madsammer

Wow, I just read all the post, and say wild stuff. Keep em coming

I did not have to much weird stuff happen while in the woods, I often see little orangish balls of lite early in the Am when on stand. Heard screech owls on occasion, been stalked by a coyote when packing my stand up one evening.

The one that stands out the most in my little mind was one morning spring gobbler hunting, walking instill dark I heard something following me. It was like a cartoon I stop it would soon stop. This went on for 30-40 yards I hid be hind a tree and see something big and black following my trail coming right to me. I clicked the safety off the 870 super mag ready for what ever it was. Turns out it was my friends German sheperd it was about 1 mile away from his house. I think he followed me when I drove thru earlier in the morn.


----------



## madhunter

*that's easy...*



~Austin~ said:


> Where do you think the rocks came from?


...BIGFOOT:mg:


----------



## Rooster7

marzo91 said:


> About 20 years ago, I used to hunt the City Point area in Wisconsin. 20 miles south of City Point is a practice bombing range called Hardwood Range. I could hear the A-10s guns as they straffed targets. Meanwhile, there was a group of 3 A-10s in a holding pattern directly overhead. I was in my blaze-orange 25 feet in the top of my pine tree and decided to get a better look at the low flying A-10s. I cracked open my bolt and watched as they flew past. Obviously the pilot saw me eyeing him and decided to have some fun with me. The next 4 patterns flown by the A-10s were flown straight at me as they had me in their sights until the flair up about 100 feet from me. That'll make the hair stand up on your neck!


I don't think they were "having fun with you"

I think they were trying to tell you in no uncertain terms that you do not aim your rifle at them.  I doubt they seen your bolt was open either.


----------



## Timber Hawk

I was hunting last year in Texas and out of no where this guy buzzs by me in a go cart like hang glider. Later I found out he hit some telephone wires got hung up in them.


----------



## bigrackHack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gENXQq4tOO0


----------



## poole

I walked up on a waterfall one time...I was up high along the top....a woman cam walking out in front of the waterfall down below and dropped a robe with nothing on underneath....shortly there after a guy came out with a camera a starting taking photos......a little unexpected for me....


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*She's going to do it ......*

I had drawn in on a hunt Cherokee Game Managment area in Oklahoma. While in my tree, about an hour after daylight I seen a hunter coming my direction. I thought ... well "CHIT" got me a walker. Took about 20 minutes for the hunter to get to me. I then noticed ....hey itsa chick. Not to bad lookin one at that. She got up to about 20 yrds and locked up. She went to scanning the timber, dippin and a dodgin looking all around. I thought "OH CHIT" she's gonna droppum. I thought of yellin "HEY" but figured what the hell. If I was to holler she do it anyway , right then. I just settled back in my tree. Sure enough .... plum to the ankles ....:mg:, I figured the extra doe scent wouldnt really hurt the hunt, it was kinda slow. But then I seen it. She left a "MAN" size steamin pile 17 yards from my tree. But what got me the most was .... I guess them girls have something us boys dont, a built in wiper. She just yanked them up and walked off ... not even a wierd wiggle to adjust the dingleberry. Dang:darkbeer:


----------



## OCD-Bowhunter

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I had drawn in on a hunt Cherokee Game Managment area in Oklahoma. While in my tree, about an hour after daylight I seen a hunter coming my direction. I thought ... well "CHIT" got me a walker. Took about 20 minutes for the hunter to get to me. I then noticed ....hey itsa chick. Not to bad lookin one at that. She got up to about 20 yrds and locked up. She went to scanning the timber, dippin and a dodgin looking all around. I thought "OH CHIT" she's gonna droppum. I thought of yellin "HEY" but figured what the hell. If I was to holler she do it anyway , right then. I just settled back in my tree. Sure enough .... plum to the ankles ....:mg:, I figured the extra doe scent wouldnt really hurt the hunt, it was kinda slow. But then I seen it. She left a "MAN" size steamin pile 17 yards from my tree. But what got me the most was .... I guess them girls have something us boys dont, a built in wiper. She just yanked them up and walked off ... not even a wierd wiggle to adjust the dingleberry. Dang:darkbeer:



that's the most disgusting post of the threadukey:


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

OCD-Bowhunter said:


> that's the most disgusting post of the threadukey:


You should of been in the tree. I figured I would see her at the headquarters later. Never seen her again. I moved to another tree.


----------



## mw31

Me and a buddy were out squirrel hunting about 6-7years ago and seen a dead turkey hanging about 20 feet up in a tree with its neck caught in the crotch of two branches. Must have slipped or somthing and suffocated up there. Wish I would have had a camera.


----------



## OCD-Bowhunter

NARLEYHORNS said:


> You should of been in the tree. I figured I would see her at the headquarters later.


Ah...no thanks. I think I would have stuck an arrow in my eye...:thumbs_do



PHP:


Never seen her again. I moved to another tree.

Are you bragging or complaining?


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

OCD-Bowhunter said:


> Ah...no thanks. I think I would have stuck an arrow in my eye...:thumbs_do
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> Never seen her again. I moved to another tree.
> 
> Are you bragging or complaining?



Not bragging for sure. Complaining ... yes in a way I am complaning. Never said I actually seen the pile hitting the ground. She was facing me ... I seen the step-a-way .... I then realized it aint the wet spot she's running from. Wham ... there's the pile. So if in your mind you constructed this optic .... of seeing the pile develope ... you took yourself there. :shade:


----------



## OCD-Bowhunter

NARLEYHORNS said:


> you took yourself there. :shade:


Yup, it sure looks like that...:mg:ukey:


----------



## stlmodroptine

I got two:

One day me and a buddy were just packing up from our blind from deer hunting a food plot, and we started to walk back to camp. We were in a creek bottom about 100 yards wide, with steep ridges on both sides. As we were walking back, we ran into a bachelor group of gobblers, and they all took off running up the steep hill to our right. We watched them run, wishing it was turkey season, when all of a sudden one of them just rolled backward down the hill. We went and inspected it, and it looked perfectly healthy, and had a 10" bear and 1.25" spurs. Not really sure what the laws are on that, but we breasted that thing out and ate good that night.

Another story. We were at my buddies cabin turkey hunting, which is only about 10 minutes outside of a decent sized town in missouri. In the middle of the night we heard a loud growl, and the small 12x 18 cabin shook, and we could hear somethign scraping on it. We had no idea what it was, the wether was clear as could be so no thunderstorm. We were scared, and slept with our 12 guages close by the rest of the ngiht. The next day we went out and noticed one of the siding pannels was malled and ripped off the cabin. Keep in mind this is missouri, and at the time we had no idea that bears and mountain lions existed. About two weeks later, that town that was 10 minutes away had a mature black bear playing on the monkey bars at the elementary school.


----------



## archer03

Early in the season I was in my spot on the ground over looking a nice trail leading to a flax field when I saw two guys chasing a sheep. I know not scary but strange due to the fact that is no sheep farms within 50miles of where I was sitting.


----------



## Lonestar63

sporked horn said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. I have a good friend on the search and rescue crew up by Mt. St. Helens. One night they get a call, some one is lost by the Ape Caves and the search crews split up searching drainages and canyons. Well about 5 miles from the road he hears something in the brush following him and identifies himself and calls out to see if its the lost hiker. Silence, so he starts walking again (this is all well after dark) and hears the movement in the brush the whole time he's walking, when he stops it circles him out of flashlight range in the brush.
> By now he said he had his 357 out and threw some rocks at the noise and it runs off. He was thinking it was a bear, a cougar would have been silent, elk and deer would have stayed away. anyway he gets radiod they found the hiker so he heads to the road, 15 min. later something is back trailing him but there are several this time and they keep closing faster than he's hiking. He made it to the trucks without ever seeing whatever it was and asked the guys there if they knew anything about it, and they told him one of the old stories is the Ape Caves got thier name because indians desribed animals like apes in that area.


I've chuckled at how scared of the dark some of you guys are, but that story right there is just messed up.
Would not be a pleasant stroll. :fear:


----------



## Radar

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I had drawn in on a hunt Cherokee Game Managment area in Oklahoma. While in my tree, about an hour after daylight I seen a hunter coming my direction. I thought ... well "CHIT" got me a walker. Took about 20 minutes for the hunter to get to me. I then noticed ....hey itsa chick. Not to bad lookin one at that. She got up to about 20 yrds and locked up. She went to scanning the timber, dippin and a dodgin looking all around. I thought "OH CHIT" she's gonna droppum. I thought of yellin "HEY" but figured what the hell. If I was to holler she do it anyway , right then. I just settled back in my tree. Sure enough .... plum to the ankles ....:mg:, I figured the extra doe scent wouldnt really hurt the hunt, it was kinda slow. But then I seen it. She left a "MAN" size steamin pile 17 yards from my tree. But what got me the most was .... I guess them girls have something us boys dont, a built in wiper. She just yanked them up and walked off ... not even a wierd wiggle to adjust the dingleberry. Dang:darkbeer:


i think what bothers me about this thread is that you walked up to investigate the deposit... please tell us you didn't give it a big sniff too!


----------



## IditarodGrizzly

Many many years ago, bunch of my buddies and I were sitting around the town square at around midnite on a Saturday night. We were all 16-17 years old. One of the older cooler guys pulled up and asked what we were doing. Then offered us a trip to go rob an old guy of his whiskey. :darkbeer:This guy knew where the whiskey steel was. We jumped in our car and followed him; stopped about 5 miles out of town and started walking through woods. He wouldn't let us bring a flashlight afraid of getting caught. Moonlit night so I wasn't worried. We walked across a 50 yard opening, crossed a creek bottom, then started up the wooded hill. About this time we were crossing a 5 wire Barbed Wire fence, which was about 300 yards from the main road. All of a sudden, someone started shooting a shotgun not 20 ft. from us. Then 2 men started yelling and cursing and shooting and shooting. We ran like hell; about that time, the older boy that took us out there yelled he had been shot. We did not stop for him. I yelled to my other buddies to keep running. Finally got to our car and rode around for about an hour scared like hell trying to decide what to do. When I went to drop my buddies off back in town and turn ourself in to police to tell our side of story, there was the guy we thought was shot with 3 of his older buddies. Biggest Prank pulled on me of my life.


----------



## Radar

tatersdad said:


> dont do that again!!!!!


This reply made me laugh out loud... so true!


----------



## WaterboyUT

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


That's classic snoopy.


----------



## Bigreno

A couple of weeks ago I took my little girl out to refill a feeder and download some pics off of my game cam. I am sitting on the ground indian style with the lap top flipped open and she is standing beside me watching the pictures download. All of a sudden she gets real quiet and says," Dad I think I hear a deer coming." I told her I think it's just the wind in the leaves that she is hearing and not to worry about it. Not 10 seconds later she taps me on the shoulder and say,"See, I told you it was a deer." I look up from the laptop and there is a little spike buck standing no more than 20 feet away from us. He is just standing there watching us with a look of...So, are you gonna refill that feeder or tinker with the camera all day? He stood there for a good 2-3 minutes watching us watch him then he just turned and walked back into the trees.

He did come back later that afternoon for a little photo shoot.


----------



## abps1

A friend told me this story. He shot a doe. He didn't have time to field dress the deer because he wanted to be out of the woods before it got dark. He tied a rope to the deer's neck and began dragging. After a while he noticed that it got a little too easy to drag. He figured the rope came untied. He turned around and the deer was following him like a dog on a leash! He freeked out and untied the rope from his waste. The deer ran off. He absolutely swears it is true... one of those stories that you almost have to believe because it seems so unlikely.


----------



## kansasboi

schmel_me said:


> I almost hurled it smelt so bad. Its now almost dark and i can here the brush moving i actually ran outta the woods that night. We went back a week or so later and the whole thing was gone. the tree was there but not bent over anymore.


I always know I'm freaked in the woods when I hear that little voice in my head saying, "ya know, a light trot leaving never killed anybody..."


*disclaimer*-for best results, read these stories alone late one night prior to a solo hunt...


----------



## Dextee

deadx said:


> I remember that. Sand Ridge State Forest..... Right?


Dude thats right! Crazy stuff huh? 
I think I would have a problem walking in the dark for a long while if it were me!


----------



## badddwithabow

*mine*

My best friends family has owned this 180 acres forever and there is an old pre civil war era house about 500 yds from the current home stead well.... Its in a pretty sweet spot and the deer used all around it... So my 14 yr old self decides hey im gonna go hunt that old house one evening. I'm upstairs on one side of the house. Well its getting dark and right at last light I hear cowboy boots walking around in the other room on the other side that you could also hunt from. I knew i was the only one there so i start packin my stuff up as quietly as possible. I got it all packed up and bolted down the stairs well the last step had rotten and i knew it but when i stepped on it and my foot went straight through i just knew it had me i proceeded to barrel roll out the front door off the porch and ran all the way back to his house. 

I get there and i wasn't goin to say anything but his dad was like whats wrong with you. He could tell i was shaken so i told em about it reluctantly b/c i didn't want them to think i was crazy. Well he then told me the story turns out that was his great great grandpa's house and during the civil war he had a bullet lodged in his skull which resulted in horrible headaches. When they finally got intolerable he shot himself in the bed room where i heard the boots walking around.

I don't hunt no where near that old place anymore.....


----------



## 1/4ing away

*Attacked by a squirrel...*

Honest to goodness truth:
Me and 2 of my brothers went fishing at a lake where we had to walk down a road....I was carrying the ice chest, one brother had about 5 fishing poles, the other brother had the paddle and about 3 more poles. First of all we are walking down the road and almost step on a cotton mouth stretched out on the road. We take care of him and keep walking...talking about the encounter with the snake we hear a squirrel running through the leaves. No big deal right...except its running right at us. 
Hmmm...we all stop and look at the squirrel. It runs right at my brother and has blood on its face and one eye is white like it's blind in that eye. It gets towards my brother and he starts swatting at it with the poles as he backpedals like a defensive back. He hits it a couple times and as I am laughing the squirrel turns and comes towards me. I start running backwards, drop the ice chest, and fall on my butt. I immediately take off running and the squirrel goes off the road and up a tree. 
We are freaking out and start laughing...As we walk I look down at my shirt and there is blood on it! I thought he got me...but it was blood from the ice chest. Apparently the squirrel ran into it after I dropped it.
I swear on everything that this is a true story.


----------



## ntypicl11

cujrh10 said:


> Not my story but a friends none the less.
> 
> A friend of mine was sitting in his stand and had to drop a loaf. He said he was wearing coverallls with a hood on em. Said he wasnt going to make it down his tree in time so he decided to hang his butt over the side of his stand. He got all finished up and buttoned back up and got back on stand and hunting. Well apparently it started getting a little chilly so he decided to put his hood up and on. Well as soon as he did he flings a terd on top of his head and down the front of his face. When he bent over to take a crap earlier he had actually dropped it off in the hood of his coveralls.


I just heard of a guy doing this, the next year he made sure he didn't dump in his hood. All was good till he slid his arm in the sleeve. What a D_A, 2 years in a year he crapped on himself


----------



## madsammer

ntypicl11 said:


> I just heard of a guy doing this, the next year he made sure he didn't dump in his hood. All was good till he slid his arm in the sleeve. What a D_A, 2 years in a year he crapped on himself



My friend did that while snomobiling, but it froze in his hood did not find out till later.

Frozen turdsickle anyone?


----------



## drahthaar

I posted this on bowsite earlier this season, this happened earlier in bow season here. I titled it, Thought I had to be on candid camera.



I got a sitter for the kids so I could hit my treestand for a quick evening hunt. Its about 80+ degrees, but its worth a try. I get to my hunting spot, not 3 miles from my house, its public land, gets recreated on a lot, hikers, bikers, dog walkers, they all stick to the main road(I thought). Its a whitie deer spot, but I have arrowed elk there before, you just never know.
So, I am parked by this old logging road/ATV path, I grab my stuff, run up the road to get it all on(I just never liked people to see me by my truck, whatever), I am up the road about 100 yards, and out of the woods, out of nowhere, like a demon from hell, or proabably justfrom down the road comes this HOT chick, smoking hot. She must have been jogging or something on this old road. Tight and tiny top, large ummm lungs, tight shorty shorts. And for some reason she is very interested in what I am doing. Now, I am happily married, my wife is constantly telling me how oblivious I am to women hitting on me, etc, etc. But this chick is chatting me up! I am not oblivious this time, she has my attention, one, for scaring the poo out of me, and two, for not having much material covering her parts. I am sweating, and I haven't even started hiking. She is telling me how much she would love some venison, blah blah blah, I am looking around for the cameras.... Then it hits me, "DJ get the hell out of here", "Run you cur", I can't get my Lone Wolf attached to my Superday fast enough. She is still there off to my side yapping "I just love that you hunt, I bet that is so fun, "blah blah blah", I look over thinking, "lady, your ass is eating your shorts", something, its all a blur.
Finally, I get buckles buckled, laces tied, and say have a nice day, and I disappear into the woods hoping I have my calls, release, tags, etc. Get to my stand, I am just regaining my composure. What the heck, anyone else, any other lifetime, this is any hunters fantasy. My gosh, there had to be cameras.


----------



## Duckdawg

Dextee said:


> My budies dad got drawn for a permit on state ground here in IL several years back. He headed out to his stand opening morning inthe DARK and came across a guy that had hung himself not 20 yards from his tree stand. Needless to say...he said he ran like a little school girl back the office. He didn't go hunting there again.
> Nasty


Man..... now that......would NOT be a good thing to stumble upon in the dark.


----------



## Duckdawg

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I had drawn in on a hunt Cherokee Game Managment area in Oklahoma. While in my tree, about an hour after daylight I seen a hunter coming my direction. I thought ... well "CHIT" got me a walker. Took about 20 minutes for the hunter to get to me. I then noticed ....hey itsa chick. Not to bad lookin one at that. She got up to about 20 yrds and locked up. She went to scanning the timber, dippin and a dodgin looking all around. I thought "OH CHIT" she's gonna droppum. I thought of yellin "HEY" but figured what the hell. If I was to holler she do it anyway , right then. I just settled back in my tree. Sure enough .... plum to the ankles ....:mg:, I figured the extra doe scent wouldnt really hurt the hunt, it was kinda slow. But then I seen it. She left a "MAN" size steamin pile 17 yards from my tree. But what got me the most was .... I guess them girls have something us boys dont, a built in wiper. She just yanked them up and walked off ... not even a wierd wiggle to adjust the dingleberry. Dang:darkbeer:


Narley

I laughed just as hard the second time I read this one. 

I could just see you getting ready for the show, and she takes a big ole dump.

I'm laughing my arse off right now trying to type this.

Toilet room humour (sp) just kills me, no matter where the toilet is located.


----------



## kingvjack

Some of this is Great!!!!:slice:


----------



## ruffme

Here's the setup...this is my buddies place in ND...he lives out in the middle of nowhere along the Missouri.
We were coming back from a day of pheasant hunting and his wife tells me this story.....

She's running along one of the dirt roads up in the hills about a mile from the house. She comes around a corner and there is a big bull snake sitting in the road...being a girl she screams, the snake doesn't like the screaming and moves off the road. She starts running again, takes about 10 strides and looks up.
There is a PIRATE standing right in the middle of the road. Yep, pirate, eye patch, sword, puffy shirt, the whole 9 yards. She freaks and starts running the other way.
I asked did you talk to him...how could you just run away. She said she was so freaked out by the whole deal she just turned and ran.

The only explanation she could think of was it was homecoming in the local town or something????


----------



## Lonestar63

drahthaar said:


> I posted this on bowsite earlier this season, this happened earlier in bow season here. I titled it, Thought I had to be on candid camera.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a sitter for the kids so I could hit my treestand for a quick evening hunt. Its about 80+ degrees, but its worth a try. I get to my hunting spot, not 3 miles from my house, its public land, gets recreated on a lot, hikers, bikers, dog walkers, they all stick to the main road(I thought). Its a whitie deer spot, but I have arrowed elk there before, you just never know.
> So, I am parked by this old logging road/ATV path, I grab my stuff, run up the road to get it all on(I just never liked people to see me by my truck, whatever), I am up the road about 100 yards, and out of the woods, out of nowhere, like a demon from hell, or proabably justfrom down the road comes this HOT chick, smoking hot. She must have been jogging or something on this old road. Tight and tiny top, large ummm lungs, tight shorty shorts. And for some reason she is very interested in what I am doing. Now, I am happily married, my wife is constantly telling me how oblivious I am to women hitting on me, etc, etc. But this chick is chatting me up! I am not oblivious this time, she has my attention, one, for scaring the poo out of me, and two, for not having much material covering her parts. I am sweating, and I haven't even started hiking. She is telling me how much she would love some venison, blah blah blah, I am looking around for the cameras.... Then it hits me, "DJ get the hell out of here", "Run you cur", I can't get my Lone Wolf attached to my Superday fast enough. She is still there off to my side yapping "I just love that you hunt, I bet that is so fun, "blah blah blah", I look over thinking, "lady, your ass is eating your shorts", something, its all a blur.
> Finally, I get buckles buckled, laces tied, and say have a nice day, and I disappear into the woods hoping I have my calls, release, tags, etc. Get to my stand, I am just regaining my composure. What the heck, anyone else, any other lifetime, this is any hunters fantasy. My gosh, there had to be cameras.



Maybe your wife hired her.:wink:

Why, when something like this happens we think we're being set up?

I was doing my run last week. I run in a rural area with some lung busting hills. This hot gal stops in a nice truck, and starts talking to me.
She asks me if i need a ride. I say no, this is self inflicted. She insists i get in the truck. I say something lame like i can't, i'm doing my run.
She say's come on, i'll give you a ride. I look at her, she's at least 10 years younger than me, and the first thing that comes to my mind is MY WIFE IS SETTING ME UP.
Finally she drives off and leaves me continuing my stupid run up that stupid hill.
I know this is supposed to be a scary thread, but it's kinda scary to think how dumb and dumber let the bikini bus pass on by.


----------



## Danno75

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


LOL thats funny

One morning in Southern IL in Shawnee National Forest I was hunting with my Dad. He was a good click through the woods from me way out of sight, along the edge of the same swamp I was hunting on. Around 8 am I heard a chanting coming from down in the woods. Sounded like some church revival or cult meeting. I was a bit wigged out as there were no houses for miles and no towns near by. I met my Dad at lunch time and kept quiet about it. Midway through lunch my Dad says "Did you hear that chanting coming from down in the woods?". Guess I wasn't hearing things. Hope it wasn't a sacrifice.


----------



## IrishnId

This is the best thread ever, I haven't laughed like this forever. 
Any way story one is a buddy of mine has a moose tag so he's out looking for sign when he comes up on this little seep of water, and it has some tracks in it so he follows it up to head and the tracks aint there no more so he figures he's gonna have a smoke and a whiz, well he unzip's and about the time he's starts to let it flow he here's a womans voice saying excuse me, excuse me! Come to find out this lady's boyfriend put her in the stand for an elk and she couldn't figure out what to do until it was out in the open. Said he zipped up never looked at her and just started walkn. thought that was pretty funny.
My other story is a Sasqautch story. I worked for a ski resort in central Wa. state, Mission Ridge Ski resort Any how I'm groomin the slopes one night and it's snowing pretty hard out and about the third pass on a run the first pass would be snowed over covering the fresh corduroy. Well I'm about done with this run they called Kiwa, I'm on my second pass from the end and about 300 yards from the top where I had just turned around there's these footprints going across the trail. I thought maybe somebody had come up to poach the fresh groomed trails, I get outta the cab of my groomer and walk over to the tracks and HOLY SHAT myself. These tracks weren't enormous but they were maybe a size 14 15 footprint and they are bare, I mean you can see the toe prints and the arch of the foot and everything. Well I went running back to the groomer looking over both shoulders and never got out of the thing till daybreak. I never walked into the trees to pee again I stood on the tracks of the machine and peed from then on out.


----------



## buckslayerII

redruff said:


> Here's the setup...this is my buddies place in ND...he lives out in the middle of nowhere along the Missouri.
> We were coming back from a day of pheasant hunting and his wife tells me this story.....
> 
> She's running along one of the dirt roads up in the hills about a mile from the house. She comes around a corner and there is a big bull snake sitting in the road...being a girl she screams, the snake doesn't like the screaming and moves off the road. She starts running again, takes about 10 strides and looks up.
> There is a PIRATE standing right in the middle of the road. Yep, pirate, eye patch, sword, puffy shirt, the whole 9 yards. She freaks and starts running the other way.
> I asked did you talk to him...how could you just run away. She said she was so freaked out by the whole deal she just turned and ran.
> 
> The only explanation she could think of was it was homecoming in the local town or something????


HA - I was all prepared for this to go like Snoopy's post regarding the photo shoot :smile: You know, I was out jogging one day and saw a hunter and was hoping he'd give my starving family some venison, but he just acted like I was hitting on him........


----------



## watsonr

*This is a great thread!!*

While elk hunting in Idaho some years ago, a guy in our hunting party came back to camp around lunch time caring a baseball bat. I was standing 30-40 feet away, it was tan in color and about 3 feet log. Very strange question I know, Dick says "this ain't no baseball bat but a cougars tall". He was taking a dump over a log and felt something watching him. Cat jumped up on the log he was using, he yelled at it, when the cat laid his ears down he knew it was time for action...shot him from the squat off the hip, finished his business and cut the tail off to show proof. Next day we found a dead deer about 50 yds away, he was protecting his kill.


----------



## ruffme

bet he didn't have any trouble ****ting


----------



## Rooster7

redruff said:


> bet he didn't have any trouble ****ting


Good one!


----------



## logman72

the way my W.V season has gone this year...the strangest thing i could see would be an 8 point!


----------



## LittleRiverMQ1

nstrut said:


> I saw an armadillo while hunting the Illinois/Missouri line. My buddies still laugh at me...but I know what I saw!
> 
> I watched two ***** fighting about 30 ft up in a tree. One knocked the other out of the tree and it died on impact. Then the other **** climbed down and started eating the dead one.
> 
> I was looking into a valley during turkey season and I spotted something at the bottom on a four wheel trail. I couldn't make it out so I grabbed my binoculars. I was shocked to see two people totally naked getting it on. This was in the middle of the no where.
> 
> I was walking to my tree stand when I noticed I couldn't see it hanging in the tree. As I got closer, I realized it was gone. When I got to the tree, the stand was surely missing. Leaning at the base of the tree sat a brand new stand. They stole my old stand and left a brand new one. I still can't figure that one out.


That sounds like someones son stole your stand and messed it up in the process, there daddy found out and made them get a new one and make it right with you... thats just what I would guess


----------



## NocBuster

I was once sitting in stand for a all day hunt (got there before first light) and around 3 P.M. I hear these dogs barking and they sounded close so i was a litlle mad (i was on private land) and not 5 minutes later he comes the dogs chasing a fox. So im thinking what the hell this is great my hunts is over, well not 1 minute later and here comes this drunker then drunk guy running after the dogs with a shotgun in his hand and he runs right under my stand the turns around looks up at me flips me the finger and starts cursing telling me not to shoot his dogs so i natrually didnt do anything cuz he seemed like the kinda guy who would have shot me. So he goes running off after his dogs and when he is about 100 yards away he looks at me again starts cursing and i relize he is by one of my cuddebacks so next thing i know he puts 3 shots in it....  :angry:


----------



## BSeals71

I'd pay $ to see that! Haha...



1/4ing away said:


> Honest to goodness truth:
> Me and 2 of my brothers went fishing at a lake where we had to walk down a road....I was carrying the ice chest, one brother had about 5 fishing poles, the other brother had the paddle and about 3 more poles. First of all we are walking down the road and almost step on a cotton mouth stretched out on the road. We take care of him and keep walking...talking about the encounter with the snake we hear a squirrel running through the leaves. No big deal right...except its running right at us.
> Hmmm...we all stop and look at the squirrel. It runs right at my brother and has blood on its face and one eye is white like it's blind in that eye. It gets towards my brother and he starts swatting at it with the poles as he backpedals like a defensive back. He hits it a couple times and as I am laughing the squirrel turns and comes towards me. I start running backwards, drop the ice chest, and fall on my butt. I immediately take off running and the squirrel goes off the road and up a tree.
> We are freaking out and start laughing...As we walk I look down at my shirt and there is blood on it! I thought he got me...but it was blood from the ice chest. Apparently the squirrel ran into it after I dropped it.
> I swear on everything that this is a true story.


----------



## Caligater

NocBuster said:


> I was once sitting in stand for a all day hunt (got there before first light) and around 3 P.M. I hear these dogs barking and they sounded close so i was a litlle mad (i was on private land) and not 5 minutes later he comes the dogs chasing a fox. So im thinking what the hell this is great my hunts is over, well not 1 minute later and here comes this drunker then drunk guy running after the dogs with a shotgun in his hand and he runs right under my stand the turns around looks up at me flips me the finger and starts cursing telling me not to shoot his dogs so i natrually didnt do anything cuz he seemed like the kinda guy who would have shot me. So he goes running off after his dogs and when he is about 100 yards away he looks at me again starts cursing and i relize he is by one of my cuddebacks so next thing i know he puts 3 shots in it....  :angry:


Did you ever find out who that was? You probably did the right thing by not getting into it with that guy.

I would sure want to run into him later when he didn't have that shotgun! :angry:


----------



## B0wHuNt3R123

*scary*

I was bowhunting at the beginning of this year and It was still pitch black in the morning. I had just settled in and all of a sudden I start hearing little like whispers turned out to be a coyote but scared the crap out of me


----------



## spine_splitter

*awesome thread*

well about 15 yrs ago (I was 12) my brother took me bow hunting in late oct, I was hunting alone about 200 yrs down the wood line from my brother in a lil finger of woods the ran out into the field, well after a short lil cat nap(hunting on the ground) I awoke to leaves rustling, as I turned a coyote, 15yrds away stoped and stared me down for a good 20 min, and then it began to make half cicrles round me for a better part of an hour, pacing, this lasted til about ten mins before dark , I knew there was no way in hell I was waiting to dark with this maingy thing starin me down, So I stood up and with the quickness made it to my brother, this thing stayed 75 yrds behind me the whole time to his stand, after he got down we could hear a whole pack howling out in the field, needless to say I hate coyotes now, I wish so bad I would of shot it, but being 12 and not knowing if it was ok to shoot it...


----------



## heartshot88

*Laughing my *** off*

Back in 1976, first time deer hunting. My brother and I went out and put a couple of boards in a tree and called it a treestand (not many commercial ones back then, and what was was way to expensive. So a couple of boards and some planks for steps and I was set to go. The next morning it's pitch black out, and I get dressed, grab my rifle, put fox urine on my boots (that was the only thing available at the time), and head for my "treestand". Since I had only been there one time, when we built it, I could not find it for anything. So, I decide to sit down between three trees and wait for light. I had just gotten sat down when I hear footsteps in the leaves. Then, I hear more footsteps in the leaves - fourlegged footsteps. Then more, and more. They had me surrounded and must have been 7 or 8 of them, and I had no idea what they were. Scared to death, so I get out my flashlight and turn it on. All around me, foxes - staring at me. They didn't like the light and took off out of there. I still joke to this day that I'm glad I wasn't using bear or lion urine.:tongue:


----------



## 7thSeal

Not really strange but it did scare the piss out me. It was just breaking daylight and a squirrel was about 20 yards in front of me at eye level. The birds were beginning to sing and I was watching that squirrel flipping upside down around the branches having a good ole time.

Then out of nowhere a loud crashing noise suddenly came through that branch directly on top of that squirrel and let me tell you he made a noise like you wouldn't believe. It was a hawk that had zeroed him in and he must have been doing 50mph when he hit those limbs and he went right through them narrowly missing that squirrel. The squirrel ran up the tree yelling like a crazy monkey and continue to do so for several minutes. Kinda funny after I realized what had just happened but at first thought the sky was falling.


----------



## jjmsmith1

this year I had a doe with twin nubbin bucks that i have seen many times before come below my stand, I took out my camera to take a picture of her and spooked her. she ran to directly behind my stand and started barking at me, It was like a hound dog mixed with a howler monkkey haha. She just sat there and kept barking at me. I waved my hands at her to see what she would do and she ran about ten yards deeper in the woods and continued to bark at me! It was very weird, I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## garb72

ok i was taking my bow for a walk early this sept. here in ca. and it is very very dry and we have been having fires so when i see this smoke i walk over to see wut going on and the fire is near all this dry brush an a dead tree so i see if any one is near.... no one  this is the creepy part, no one around, unattended fire, WITH A BURNING 8 FOOT LOG HALF IN THE FIRE AND HALF IN THE BUSHES BY THE DEAD TREE! ***? so then i put it out. we have some real smart ppl here in ca :thumbs_do


----------



## Pager21

I have the one that everyone questions. we hunt on a farm and have a small cabin. one night we see a light in the woods. there is a farm down the hill but you can't see the lights from our windows. It is walking around and we watch it until it suddenly disappears. we wished to have locks on the cabin that night.

Before the cabin we had a wall tent. one night we had ***** and coyotes everywhere. they were so close we could hear footsteps. it freaked me out when they would fight eachother.

In the same tent one night it started to rain lightly and then all of the sudden everything went white. Lightning had struck not 50 yards into the woods. It is still one of my worst experiences.

The creepiest thing that happened was a few years ago. we were just finished packing and were a bout to leave when a large K9 appeared on the logging road out of the woods. there is no home for mailes and these woods are some of the worst terrain. it is a giant valley with tops from logging 6 years earlier. It stops not 20 feet away from us and just stares. I start motioning to get a rifle and it keeps staring. Finally it leaves, but to this day we don't really know what it was. Wolf??? to big for a coyote.


----------



## randydb

goinhtn63 said:


> A few years ago I was scouting an area for the upcoming rifle deer season. I was back at camp at dark. I was by myself. I was off the beaten path quite aways. I made dinner. Made my bed in the back of my truck under the stars. I just dozed off and heard this noise like someone or something was flicking my radio antenna on my truck. At first I thought I was dreaming it. So I dozed off again and it started again. I jumped up with the spot-lite and .357. I lit up the area adn saw nothing. I looked all around the truck and camp area and under trees and never saw anything. Went back to bed. Dozed off and once again heard the same noise. I lit up the area again but never saw anything. To this day I never figured out what that was but it scared the holy **** out of me.


Very similar thing happened to me and a buddy. Got to our remote fishing spot really late on a Friday night so we tossed the stuff out of the back of the truck and went to sleep. His truck had a canopy. Middle of the night something is flicking the radio antena over and over. Twaaaaaang, twaaaang. Truck is even being shook back and forth. We are both awake and freaked. Don't even have a flashlight in the bed of the truck. I suggested he go get one out of the cab but neither of us was going anywhere. After a minute or two of this we finally started yelling at it??? to go away and it stopped. Next morning we checked for tracks but it was pretty hard ground. My best guess is that a bear was trying to get up on top of the truck to get at our float tubes because he could smell fish on them.

Randydb


----------



## randydb

*My 9 year old scare*

Not unexplained, but scared me bad. My buddy Rob and I were build a fort about a quarter mile out in the wood using planks from an old collapsed house in the woods. I was banging them off with the back of a hatchet and Rob was dragging em to our fort. Being a bit wild I had bonked my shin once, and thunked my head with the blade too. Rob walked up a bit later looked beyond me and screamed and started running down the trail wailing. I knew bigfoot was behind me so I dropped my hatchet and started screaming and running too. Absolute terror coursing through my mind. I couldn't even look over my shoulder I was so consumed by the fear of bigfoot who was right behind me. When I got to the house Rob was already inside screaming to my mom. I slammed the door, screaming in terror and then started jumping up and down to be able to see out the little window of the door. Weird, nothing there. Slowly in the recesses of my brain it starts to register that Rob is screaming that Randy is bleeding to death. Mom comes tearing into the mud room and I turn to the mirror over the sink. My face was covered in streams of blood from the cut I gave myself with the hatchet. The blood had felt like sweat.

Was only a small cut mom fixed with a bunch of butterfly bandaids and tape.
Still feel the terror of bigfoot to this day when I think of this one.

Randydb


----------



## Smoothiniron

*girls are trouble*

I was on my way home from chasing chuckers (they always win) I pull into a convience store and walk past this small car and this cute girl, w/ her best come-on voice said " can you help us" there are 4 girls in the car, and i think to myself NO i'm not buying you beer. Then the girl asked would you buy us some condoms? !! well I was not expecting that...so I stood there and went..ahh...umm..aah...duuh errr... the hole time the girl in the back seat was video taping it.. to be enjoyed later I'm sure........ Hey lets watch that stupid guy in camo again.. he was a real Tard !


----------



## fireman1296

This was not funny scared the crap out of me. I am at work reading this stuff at 11:30 at night. Started reading it 1 hour ago. A co worker just walked up behind me and asks. What ya doing. Scared the crap out of me again. Going to bed with great visions of nightmares. I don't do scarry.:eek2::eek2::eek2:



One eye said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/307251/coyote/


----------



## removed1

Me and a friend were fishing nights(too hot during the day) out of his boat. We are on the side with no access by road or trail for miles, keeping the boat about 30 feet off of shore while pitching for bass. We have fished this lake so much, that as long as we knew where we had started, we could keep track of our selves with no lights, except the running lights. Its around 2 am, and we hear what sounded like someone beating on a 5 gallon bucket, i hit the area with a spotlight, and nothing was there. 30 seconds after the light was off, it started back up, once again i hit it with the light, still nothing. This goes on for five minutes or so, and i finally announce that I am armed, and I worked the slide on my .40 s&w. What ever it was continued to follow us for about a mile of shore line. Never seen what it was, or ever heard it again. But i guess the odd thing was, we didn't let it bother us, and have renamed that cove "bucket beater hollow".


----------



## OH_Hunter24

puma4440 said:


> Me and a friend were fishing nights(too hot during the day) out of his boat. We are on the side with no access by road or trail for miles, keeping the boat about 30 feet off of shore while pitching for bass. We have fished this lake so much, that as long as we knew where we had started, we could keep track of our selves with no lights, except the running lights. Its around 2 am, and we hear what sounded like someone beating on a 5 gallon bucket, i hit the area with a spotlight, and nothing was there. 30 seconds after the light was off, it started back up, once again i hit it with the light, still nothing. This goes on for five minutes or so, and i finally announce that I am armed, and I worked the slide on my .40 s&w. What ever it was continued to follow us for about a mile of shore line. Never seen what it was, or ever heard it again. But i guess the odd thing was, we didn't let it bother us, and have renamed that cove "bucket beater hollow".



Pretty similar story here. I started fishing a lake at around 3pm and the fishing was just awesome that day so I didn't want to quit. It got to be about 10pm and I was still catching bass every 10 yards or so down the bank. I started hearing noises that sounded like deer running through the woods so I didn't think anything of it. Pretty soon I started hearing what sounded like a big stick being beat against a tree. This area is not what I would consider accessible by foot, so this started to creep me out. I fished another 50 feet and I yanked the trolling motor up which was the only sound I had made in 30 minutes and I immediately heard the strangest thing I've ever heard.... the only way I can describe it is a moan/scream then some short grunts.
I was the only boat on the remote lake, by myself, unarmed. Needless to say I cranked the big motor and was loaded and strapped down faster that I EVER have been haha.

Even more strange was that about a week later I was watching MonsterQuest on TV and the show was about 'Grassman' as he's called here in Ohio. They profiled the lake I was fishing and went over the sightings along with the fawn carcass they found 40' up a tree! I haven't fished that lake much past dark since. 
Not sure if I believe the bigfoot/grassman thing, but it still creeped me out.


----------



## stans806

My ex-wife.


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00

A nasty lookin Black Panther bout 30-40lbs in the Everglades!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

not scary, but a random story.... I had a trekked in a long way in the woods for an afternoon hunt in the middle of national forrest, the closest house was a long way away and I hear an animal coming and I turn that way and see a clean/groomed llaso apso dog(sp?) and a house cat both with collars trot right by my stand just like they did it every day their whole lives. They appeared to be hunting together They were both very healthy looking and weren't acting lost. About a month later I am hunting a couple hundred yards from that location and a pony not a horse with a bridle walks by my stand looks up at me and keeps on walking. I've seen plenty of dogs from my stand but never a little house dog with a cat and then a pony! I thought now this is just getting weird!


----------



## S.W.Ill

I had a high school cross country running team run past at about 60 yards one time. None of them saw me.


----------



## RackChaser71

pulled into hunt camp in ga, no gate back then,driving up the hill and theres a red ford explorer in the road, nobody but me and dad are supposed to be here so we figure maybe its the farmer, pull right up to it and see what appeared to be a dog walking around in the back of it, we both looked really hard through its tented windows and the dog turned into a blond head, then a naked back that was moving up and down, dont know who was underneath but she sure was going at it, we backed up slowly and went in the other way lol:tongue:


----------



## mr_evans2u

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> not scary, but a random story.... I had a trekked in a long way in the woods for an afternoon hunt in the middle of national forrest, the closest house was a long way away and I hear an animal coming and I turn that way and see a clean/groomed llaso apso dog(sp?) and a house cat both with collars trot right by my stand just like they did it every day their whole lives. They appeared to be hunting together They were both very healthy looking and weren't acting lost. About a month later I am hunting a couple hundred yards from that location and a pony not a horse with a bridle walks by my stand looks up at me and keeps on walking. I've seen plenty of dogs from my stand but never a little house dog with a cat and then a pony! I thought now this is just getting weird!


umm, twilight zone?


----------



## [email protected]

The strangest thing i see is------- Hunlee!


----------



## Mrohr1

*Weird???*

I have a couple of stories:

It was about 4 degrees outside and I was the only idiot in Missouri going to my stand. I got up and sat down in my little seat and noticed this squirrel looking straight at me. Thinking nothing of it I continued to watch my plot but the dang thing kept staring at me. This went on for about 2 hours before I moved to try to scare. It was only, about, 10 feet away from me so cracked off a little peice of the dead limb that was next to me and threw it at it. Perfect shot, however, the squirrel fell off the tree and landed the same way it had been positioned before. THe squirrel had frozen in it's tracks. I picked it up and showed to it my dad and he told me he had scene that before with a rabbit. 

Second story, I was hunting in the middle of nowhere when all of the sudden I seen this metal glare race across the timber 60 meters from me. It looked just like a peice of metal reflecting the sun but is was moving. There is no way that it had been a 4 wheeler, there was no path or way to go. It made no sound and it actually pussed out some turkeys that were near it. It did freak me out a bit, but then I figured, "well, whatever it was isn't here". So I continued to hunt. Never figured out what it was.


----------



## Ala_Archer

*Arkansas hunt...*

I was hunting in Arkansas one time and I was about a mile in the woods. As darkness approached I could hear faint rustling in the leaves, sort of like a deer approaching but I never saw anything. Well it eventually got dark and then I could hear people talking. I thought that it was a couple of nearby hunters walking out of then woods UNTIL I heard the banjo music! I don't really want to discuss the rest of the story. I don't go to Arkansas anymore.

Ala Archer


----------



## crawdad

*My turn I guess*

Not too weird by these standards, but once I got scared by some rustling inside the box stand with me only to find out it was a pair of flying squirrels running in and out of the filter fabric used to line the stand. They are some strange looking animals!

But this one is a bit weirder, and I would appreciate any feedback on it: I was scouting on my old lease in Clarke County, MS. I came upon an old wooden ladder stand, about 12 feet tall, and naturally decided I should climb up and check out the view. Just as my face got level with the seat, I heard a soft hiss and my face started burning. I smelled a very strong peppermint smell! My face is really burning now, and I am getting a little freaked out, being the only one up at the lease and pretty far from camp - am I having a heart-buster or something? Then of course I have to climb back up and see if I can see what was up there, and I see what I believe to be a black stink bug (see photo). Who knew the "stink" would smell just like peppermint? Who knew it would make a red rash on your skin? Any bug experts out there?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

A crossbow hunter!


----------



## highplainsdrift

*good stuff*

been reading this for an hour or so. love it. nothing like good poop stories.


----------



## NELAwhitetail

*weird*

I was bowhunting this past december in a new spot, but same area as always. We have land nowhere near an active air base and usually dont have any military air traffic except for the occasional chopper. This day was different. At about 4p, I heard what suonded like a gunshot, except a gunshot you can hear usually one short boom and a short blast of the bullet screaming through the woods. This sound was different, almost like a long rolling thunder, except it got louder from the beginning until the very end. The strange thing was there wasn't a cloud in the sky. I was trying to figure out what this was for about 5 minutes when it happened again, but this time it was much closer. This got me to wondering what could be going on that I had missed on the news. About 30 minutes later I heard a very faint roar, something like an airliner way way up. It constantly got closer and closer, louder and louder; but no jet!!! There was nothing to see that was making any noise. It got so loud that I reached up and covered my ears more out of fear than anything. Just when I thought I was about to hear the Trumpet of the Heavens, I saw a Thunderbolt Military jet flying no more than 100 feet off the tops of the trees. As it passed over, I could feel the heat blast and the tree I was in shaking...I am pissed by this time. I was about to call it a night when 3 deer walked out. Side note, this was my first ever bow hunt. I waited for a good shot and killed my first deer by bow, a doe, after one of the wildest and scariest afternoons in the woods I have ever had. Got back to the camp and checked the news for a wargame possibly happening close-by, nothing. 
I still have no clue what those loud explosions were, or why that jet was cookin the treetops, but whatever it was made for the most..........interesting hunt I have ever been on.


----------



## pointysticks

one time, not hunting, but doing some late night wheeling with a girl i was dating. we "parked" and let my lab hang out. the jeep was running topless. i heard something, more like felt it, then the air got cold. for no reason my hair stood on end. my lab, stared into the darkness, and just started growling. i freaked and blasted out of there. i wanted to spin the jeep around and shine my KC's into the dark, but something creeped me out bigtime. i didnt even look into the rear view, when i hit the brake lights. the dog took awhile to calm down.

i didnt get lucky that night.


----------



## BSeals71

Late October, saw a doe with her head stuck in a plastic halloween pumpkin just walking around, covered her entire mouth/nose. It was pretty funny...


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

i watched two turkeys bed with a buck,laid right up against the buck, thought that was pretty interesting, the buck had a crazy rack and was injured real bad i would assume from a car accident as he had trouble with his front legs,i walked up on them and the turkeys just watched me get to about 20 yds then they scurried off, but not too far and they waited for this buck, as i got almost 10 yds before he got up he just stared at me for the longest time and then he hobbled over to the turkeys and i watched them all wander off together...this was 2nd week in oct 2007.


----------



## Kss_Waylander

A skunk running underneath my stand with a cock pheasant in its mouth!


----------



## nwmulie

One December morning about 5 am I'm driving over a mountain pass with my wifes nephew, with my dad & brother fallowing closely behind. It is pure white icey road, several feet of snow on the ground. Clear skies but no moon. I drive around a corner & the sky lights up. I mean almost like the sun has come up. What looks like the biggest, slowest moving shooting star I've ever seen moves across the sky. It looks like its maybe 100 yards off the ground. The little boy & I cant stop talking about it, we are pumped. Well we drive a half hour to the next town & stop at the minimart. I get out still pumped up & say to my dad & brother "what the heck was that".? They both ask what I'm talking about. Their headlights were in my mirror the whole time, but they did not see it.


----------



## thirdypointer

[email protected] said:


> The strangest thing i see is------- Hunlee!


Something about a picture words can't describe......


----------



## keep

I wasn't party to this but I'll bet someone is talking about my brother in law, maybe we'll even here the story here.
We were elk hunting in CO 2 years ago. I was in camp that day because the wife was elk hunting so I was on dad duty. 
My BIL comes in to camp and recounts this story.
He was at the top of one of the near by mts. Should be no one around. Nature calls and he needs to answer. Remember he's in the middle of no where and it's pretty thick in there so in theory no one should see him either. So he drops his pants and hangs his butt over a log with his butt pointing down the ridge. Right about the time he "starts to grow a tail", two guys come out of the middle of nowhere and are below him in elevation by a few feet and they keep walking up behind him just not seeing him. He said the wheels were already in motion and he couldn't stop. So the guys kept coming to what he said was about 15yds when that realized he was there and that were staring right at the dirt he had in his eye. He said all he heard was "Aw Dam!! That ain't right" and they turned around and left.
He said sarcasticly, "they didn't even stay around to talk or shake my hand and introduce themselves".


----------



## Zemmer18

NELAwhitetail said:


> I was bowhunting this past december in a new spot, but same area as always. We have land nowhere near an active air base and usually dont have any military air traffic except for the occasional chopper. This day was different. At about 4p, I heard what suonded like a gunshot, except a gunshot you can hear usually one short boom and a short blast of the bullet screaming through the woods. This sound was different, almost like a long rolling thunder, except it got louder from the beginning until the very end. The strange thing was there wasn't a cloud in the sky. I was trying to figure out what this was for about 5 minutes when it happened again, but this time it was much closer. This got me to wondering what could be going on that I had missed on the news. About 30 minutes later I heard a very faint roar, something like an airliner way way up. It constantly got closer and closer, louder and louder; but no jet!!! There was nothing to see that was making any noise. It got so loud that I reached up and covered my ears more out of fear than anything. Just when I thought I was about to hear the Trumpet of the Heavens, I saw a Thunderbolt Military jet flying no more than 100 feet off the tops of the trees. As it passed over, I could feel the heat blast and the tree I was in shaking...I am pissed by this time. I was about to call it a night when 3 deer walked out. Side note, this was my first ever bow hunt. I waited for a good shot and killed my first deer by bow, a doe, after one of the wildest and scariest afternoons in the woods I have ever had. Got back to the camp and checked the news for a wargame possibly happening close-by, nothing.
> I still have no clue what those loud explosions were, or why that jet was cookin the treetops, but whatever it was made for the most..........interesting hunt I have ever been on.


My guess on the loud "explosions" and the fact that there were military jets in the area is that the speed of sound was being broken. Just a guess.


----------



## NELAwhitetail

dunno, but I did not like the heat blast. he wasnt doing supersonic when he blasted the treetops, but may have been when he was over the wildlife refuge. I was hunting on private land but there is a huge refuge less than 5 miles from where I was hunting.


----------



## FallVitals

OH_Hunter24 said:


> Pretty similar story here. I started fishing a lake at around 3pm and the fishing was just awesome that day so I didn't want to quit. It got to be about 10pm and I was still catching bass every 10 yards or so down the bank. I started hearing noises that sounded like deer running through the woods so I didn't think anything of it. Pretty soon I started hearing what sounded like a big stick being beat against a tree. This area is not what I would consider accessible by foot, so this started to creep me out. I fished another 50 feet and I yanked the trolling motor up which was the only sound I had made in 30 minutes and I immediately heard the strangest thing I've ever heard.... the only way I can describe it is a moan/scream then some short grunts.
> I was the only boat on the remote lake, by myself, unarmed. Needless to say I cranked the big motor and was loaded and strapped down faster that I EVER have been haha.
> 
> Even more strange was that about a week later I was watching MonsterQuest on TV and the show was about 'Grassman' as he's called here in Ohio. They profiled the lake I was fishing and went over the sightings along with the fawn carcass they found 40' up a tree! I haven't fished that lake much past dark since.
> Not sure if I believe the bigfoot/grassman thing, but it still creeped me out.



That is pretty creppy.... im not sure if i beleive in a bigfoot type animal... What ltitle ih eard about the 'grassman' of ohio seems very hard to believe and if there was a bigfoot it would be in a very remote part of the country..

Any way, that said,, the knocking you heard.. I was watching a similier show before on discovery, and they tried "tree knocking" to communicate with "bigfoot". They said Primates will hit trees with wood to communicate over long distances..... o_0


----------



## _Caveman_

this is explainable but...durring gun hunting, a guy what shot 3 times in the head with a 22 but lived and left the hospital in 2 days. anyways, his farm his only about half-mild away from where I hunt and one day i heard a lot of sirens going to his house, even a helicopter, but i could here the police talking on loud speakers back and forth with each other through the woods and could even make out some of the things they were saying. i thought something real bad happened but his tractor had started on fire.

the unexplainable thing happened not while hunting and i was only i think 8 years old and it scared the hell out of me. i had this clearing in the woods that i spent time in and had this garbage container, some big about 40 gallon drum basically. anyways when it rained it filled up with water, and i went to dump it out but it was about 1/2 full of water and blood mix. the water was really red, something was floating in there so i poked it with a stick and it turned around and looked like a deer heart or thigh or something. anyways i was freaked out and ran back to my house. i didn't tell anyone but my dad went there later looking for mushrooms or something and saw the barrel was full so he kicked it over and a dead squirrel was in it and he said he didn't know what made it so red. i know what i saw didnt have fur on it and i was plenty scarred when i was so young. not sure what is was that i saw but my imagination at that age made it horrible so i didn't go back up there until my dad kicked it over.


----------



## FallVitals

Heres my two stories.... nothing like yours... 


At my camp in Virginia, I was fishing in the river outback. Theres a man made damn just up the river, and it creates a lot of this white foam. 

Well, I was like....8? Fishing, using a tiny torpedo, where the current meets some calm water, and at the time there was a fallen tree there. Well, I was reeling in a cast, and Trailing my top water lure was this WHITE snake about 3 feet long. Being about 8, deathl;y afraid of snakes. I dropped my rod, screamed at the top of my lungs. and started to the stairs going up to the camp. Well my grandmother got there in record time, I was telling her what just happened, and I look over there and theres nothing there.... just my pole and lure. 


Only thing I can guess was a really weird formation of that foam from the water fall got 'hooked' by my lure now that I look back on it.... 





Anothe time at my camp. it was october of november. My cousin and I were coming back form the river at dark. And, we walked past this old shed, that has a bird house on it, and tall weeds around it, (grass was always kept cut, you just couldnt cut around the sheed of of junk/rocks,etc). Well my cousin said he saw soemthing white sticking out of the bird house then it darted back. So, he stuck his fishing rod into the hole, then all of a sudden something started darting through the tall weeds right infront of us!!!!!! I saw the weeds move too, we both went on a dead sprint to the camp and busted through the front door. Really freaked us out..... I can't explain it to this day, except then maybe a rabbit or something that was there at the wrong time, lol. I was probably 10 or 11 for that one.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

Our cabin was about a mile down the road from my uncles. My cousin and I were about 15 or 16yrs old. The parents went out dancing for the night so we went to my uncles and my older cousins there where partying. Both me and my cousin got trashed and we aggreed not to try and cut through the woods seeing we could hardly walk the way we were plus we were in the boonies and it was pitch black. We staggered down the 200yd driveway and all the way to ours with only falling in the ditch 5 or 6times. The first time it was funny but I was getting worried that we would have to crawl. Anyways we make it to our 200yd long driveway and we can see the kitchen window slightly lit from the stove light. Then I notice this red light half way up the drive. I asked Pete, what the heck is that? He says he don't know. It was about the size of a golfball and flashed very bright like a beacon. It seemed to be floating about 6" off the ground and flashed about 1 second of and 2 off but the light trailed down...like a beacon? We kept walking toward it and we were getting more and more affraid. It was about 20' off the driveway and when we parrelelled it we stopped and watched it still trying to figure what it was. My cousin was wanting to run to the house but I said, Pete, if that thing kills me, I don't care, I have to see what it is. What happened next is why pete never talks to me about it even today. I walked straight at it and when I got to about 5' away it streaked straight up into the sky like a lazerbeam and I mean like out into space! No sound, just up and away!?


About 5 yrs later I was watching "In search of" They did a recounting of some lady sighting a ufo. In her account they reenacted what she saw. They had the red flashing ball hovering just like the one I saw but hers swooshed up and into a giant ufo. I was really freaked.

All that said, I do not believe in ufo's.


----------



## toddboy23

BSeals71 said:


> Late October, saw a doe with her head stuck in a plastic halloween pumpkin just walking around, covered her entire mouth/nose. It was pretty funny...


Really??? This was all over the news in Michigan... :zip: You saw the deer in Ohio?

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,228618,00.html


----------



## Cornraker

Lucky2HitFoam said:


> If I had some of your stories happen to me...I guarantee, GUARANTEE, I would have no need to be on this sight...because I sure in heck would not be going back to the woods... uh uhh....



agreed


----------



## sawtoothscream

i was siting in my stand a black blured figure hot up and was gone. i almost jump from the tree. i never feel alone its weird i always see a black figure in the coner of my eyes once and i awhile its scary.

and i watched a squirrel charge, tackle and beat the living heck out of a chipmunk. ( that was funny.)


----------



## jjust2007

was this at sand ridge? My buddies dad hung himself out there.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43

I'm glad it wasn't me, but a buddy of mine found a tent on his land that is posted, he proceeded to try and find the guy who owned the tent but couldn't. He decided to look in the tent and to his horror found that the man who owned the tent tent had committed suicide by shooting himself in the head with a 12 gauge. He said it was pretty graphic. They still don't know who the man is, no dental records cause they cant piece the teeth back together, the only thing there was the shotgun, him, and the tent, so no drivers license, nothing. This happened 2 years ago, still don't know who it was.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43

NELAwhitetail said:


> I was bowhunting this past december in a new spot, but same area as always. We have land nowhere near an active air base and usually dont have any military air traffic except for the occasional chopper. This day was different. At about 4p, I heard what suonded like a gunshot, except a gunshot you can hear usually one short boom and a short blast of the bullet screaming through the woods. This sound was different, almost like a long rolling thunder, except it got louder from the beginning until the very end. The strange thing was there wasn't a cloud in the sky. I was trying to figure out what this was for about 5 minutes when it happened again, but this time it was much closer. This got me to wondering what could be going on that I had missed on the news. About 30 minutes later I heard a very faint roar, something like an airliner way way up. It constantly got closer and closer, louder and louder; but no jet!!! There was nothing to see that was making any noise. It got so loud that I reached up and covered my ears more out of fear than anything. Just when I thought I was about to hear the Trumpet of the Heavens, I saw a Thunderbolt Military jet flying no more than 100 feet off the tops of the trees. As it passed over, I could feel the heat blast and the tree I was in shaking...I am pissed by this time. I was about to call it a night when 3 deer walked out. Side note, this was my first ever bow hunt. I waited for a good shot and killed my first deer by bow, a doe, after one of the wildest and scariest afternoons in the woods I have ever had. Got back to the camp and checked the news for a wargame possibly happening close-by, nothing.
> I still have no clue what those loud explosions were, or why that jet was cookin the treetops, but whatever it was made for the most..........interesting hunt I have ever been on.


this reminds me of another one i have, i heard some sounds that sound like shotgun blasts, but after 20 or so shots that are perfectly spaced with no time to reload i didnt think they were shotgun blasts, this happened 3 times in an hour. i asked the landowner if he knew what it was, he said he had heard it several times before, twice at nigh, neither of us know what it is.


----------



## sawtoothscream

jjust2007 said:


> was this at sand ridge? My buddies dad hung himself out there.


are you talking to me? 
if so no. it was in binghamton ny. like idk its scary to me now. im never comfortable alone in the woods. always seeing thing moving when nothing there. shadowed figures white blurs and alot of other things i cant explain. maybe i have things fallowing me. my aunts old house was mad huanted everyone has seen the gost in her house, me multiple times. and that one fallowed her to her new house. 

weird thing is even when i was really young i remember seeing a black figure a few times. cant explian it.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43

One eye said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/307251/coyote/


NOT FUNNY!!! I watched this, and while my heart was still thumping and i was still scared enough i wasn't moving a muscle, my mom out of nowhere asks what in the heck are you watching? Now if you would be kind enough to excuse me while i change my shorts, oh did i mention its 11:00 at night?


----------



## twisted1600

Just about last light walking a trail beside a large creek, taking a short cut up to the road:


Three Hispanic individuals sitting around a camp fire with rifles on their laps, drinking beer with a large California flag on a meat pole behind them.

Freaked me out!
I made my exit the same way I came in,only backwards and much quieter:wink:


----------



## Lonestar63

twisted1600 said:


> Just about last light walking a trail beside a large creek, taking a short cut up to the road:
> 
> 
> Three Hispanic individuals sitting around a camp fire with rifles on their laps, drinking beer with a large California flag on a meat pole behind them.
> 
> Freaked me out!
> I made my exit the same way I came in,only backwards and much quieter:wink:


If only you had went up and introduced yourself you probably would have experienced the best tamales of your life. :wink:


----------



## twisted1600

Lonestar63 said:


> If only you had went up and introduced yourself you probably would have experienced the best tamales of your life. :wink:


I'm sure I would have.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.


It was the California flag that freaked me out!


----------



## OCD-Bowhunter

twisted1600 said:


> [/COLOR]
> It was the California flag that freaked me out!


That would freak me out as well...


----------



## jtb67

I was in the tree before light during a full moon. I was 25' high and sunrise was about 50 minutes away. It was really cold and I had a wool hat on. All of a sudden something smacked me almost out of the stand in the back of the head!!!! I'm talking like a man taking his open hand as hard as he could to the back of my head. If I had not caught myself I would have fallen but at least I did have a harness on. My hat had been knocked off and when I look up this huge owl was 5' away looking at me on a branch! The SOB even scratched my head w/ his talons. I got down , got my hat, got back in the stand and killed a small buck that day.


----------



## madsammer

bump


----------



## thejake254

One eye said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/307251/coyote/



I aint gunna lie, i peed a little.:embara: Good one


----------



## The_Barber

duckaholic said:


> The guy I was hunting with that almost got hit by the rock was hunting down in holly springs in the mid 80s with a friend. they decided to squirrel hunt and kinda get an idea where they would deer hunt the following morning. He went on one side of the road and his friend the other, well they would occasionally whisper to keep there whereabouts of each other. He told me he keep thinking he heard something following him and yet his friend would be across the road still. Well they got back to where they were camping at dark and proceeded to fire up the grill they brought and threw on some Q. They were talking and heard a loud scream that lasted several seconds. While they looked at each other stunned with the *** was that questions goin on there was an answering scream on the other side of them. Then the other would answer each time closer to them. Having only 22s they put the grill in the truck still lit and flew outta there, He wont go back to this day. bet that was a sight to see! lol


I had something similar happen to me one night. In fact, it was the night before Halloween (2008). I heard these same sounds. Also, I hunt right next to Ft. Meade. I thought it was some kind of mutated animal that was a military experiment. The hair on the back of my neck was definately standing up. I didn't know what it was, and I was really hesitant to get out of my stand.

Finally, one evening a fox walks by me. He just gets out of sight and I hear the same noise. They sound like a possessed child screaming. Freaky noise!!!


----------



## hdracer

The yellow, orange and blue thing that came spiraling out of the sky over the Monogahela national Forest this past Nov. Lit up the sky for a couple seconds. Never found out what is was...


----------



## alfabuck

rsarns said:


> Hesitant to post this but what the heck...
> 
> Eastern Washington, elk hunting with several other members from this fine site. About 4-5PM, still a couple hours before dark, sitting in a tree stand, and I hear something behind the stand 150 yards or so. Get turned around and ready, and it goes silent. I watch for 4-5 minutes and nothing. So I turn back around and sit down again, a few mintues later I hear something come flying in at me, no kidding..... hits the tree just below the stand (very hard) and bounces off and hits the ground. Now this is a huge rock, not the big pine cones the squirrels out here like to drop on you either. Scared the bejeezus out of me, and nope it wasn't any of my hunting partners messing around. I stuck it out till almost dark and nothing more happened.


Pretty wild considering they say Bigfoot throws rocks. You know alot of people don't believe that stuff but i have an open mind and i believe there could something else out there. Not to start a bigfoot discussion but you figure if your hunting a mature buck in a couple hundred acre piece and barely ever get a glimpse of him , then how much more rare would it be to see something at the top of the food chain , possibly intellegent in vast widerness of the Pacific Northwest? The higher you go in the food chain , the less there is of that species , so considering that , there might , if there is only be 1 or 2 of these thing every 10 square miles. Just my two cents, sorry if i strayed from the topic.


----------



## NY2VA

Zemmer18 said:


> My guess on the loud "explosions" and the fact that there were military jets in the area is that the speed of sound was being broken. Just a guess.


The Warthog isn't supersonic. So it's not that, unless you were thinking there were Fighters around or something.


----------



## NY2VA

*Bigfoot?*

I love all the possible Bigfoot sightings. No run ins myself, but I'm a believer! You guys should report you possible sightings to BFRO.NET, it's a Bigfoot research organization.


----------



## crablegs

One time me and a buddy were driving in his truck along an East-West spur, where the spur meets the highway there is no dirtroad heading west like usual, just pasture. Well we are driving along, then several hundred feet off the ground just above this pasture we see a green light. After watching for a few seconds the light spins around and we see a blue light! The whole time this light is slowly spiraling, it is also slowly falling. Then all of the sudden, nothing.


----------



## sdpeb1

*scary*

When I was 14 a friend and I were out with our 22's doing some plinking. We were crossing a swampy area when I noticed a old 55gal drum, as I approached to investigate I got about 20 feet from it and I froze in horror when I see this blonde hair sticking out of one end of it. I called my buddy over and we both agreed it looked like womans hair. Neither of us said it, but we both were thinking there was a dead body in the drum. We both cautiously approached and sure enough it was a dead body---- of a collie dog. We were both sad seeing the dead dog but very relieved it wasn't a person.


----------



## BSeals71

toddboy23 said:


> Really??? This was all over the news in Michigan... :zip: You saw the deer in Ohio?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,228618,00.html



Haha... Something tells me that this happens almost every year.


----------



## Gary K

thirdypointer said:


> Something about a picture words can't describe......



:ninja:
That's uncanny. Warp speed!


----------



## davejohnson2

one day my friend and i were driving back 2 his house at night, we look off the road and back by one of his stands there is a yellow beam of light about 20 yards in diameter going from the ground to straight up in the sky. bout 200 yards off the road. dont know what it was but it killed all the vegetation around where the beam was


----------



## NELAwhitetail

NY2VA said:


> The Warthog isn't supersonic. So it's not that, unless you were thinking there were Fighters around or something.


the planes i saw had twin jets at the base of the tail, somewhat like a learjet, but much larger jets in proportion to the learjet. there were other jets in the area. didnt ever find out what was goin on, but have noticed a definite increase in military jets in the area. we are out of any major traffic lanes and not near any airbases


----------



## thenson

*funny*



snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????



Not many things make me laugh out loud, but this one was great...


----------



## HogWildFL

*Harvesters*

Saw a couple of "Green Farmers" exiting the woods with their cash crop. Looked to be about 50-80 stalks full of bud.


----------



## Treestand Man

Ttt


----------



## Jotun

Paul Morris said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I could write a book of all the weird things I have seen over the years and the many times I thought I would be "Bigfoot" scat. Nothing beats mother nature for entertainment especially after dark while lost in the wilderness. I will share one of the more believable stories.
> 
> While hunting in the "blizzard of 06" (Yes we can get some weather here in Az!) I was watching Coues deer on the hillside. They took off like a bat out of H.... and I wondered what was up. While scanning for the culprit (A hunter I suspected) I saw a beast that I claim to this day was the "goat sucker" better know as the Chupacabra.
> 
> It was about the size of a mature bear, had no hair and was crawling on four legs down a steep hillside. It had a large head, very wide muscular shoulders, was deep red in color and moved like a monkey. Well....Actually seeing the thing move reminded me of the character "Smigol" in Lord of the Rings. Now I have seen my share of off the wall critters and this one took the cake.
> 
> My first thought was a bear with mange that lossed his hair and was sun burned big time. Then I thought maybe a cat that did not have a tail and was crippled from some kind of mishap. Or maybe some kind of exotic that escaped and did not take to the desert very well. But nothing I could conjure up explained the beast.
> 
> It was close to dark and did not have time to make the trek over there to look for the beast or its tracks. The next day brought about 8 inches of snow so I was unable to go back and track. (lucky for me it got dark  )
> 
> I am sure there is a logical explanation but to this day I have never seen anything even close to what I saw in the blizzard of 06" To me It will be a goat sucker


I am almost positive I have pictures of a dead Chupacabra it was no where near the size of what you exlained but it is mostly hairless huge k9's and blood red eye balls I will post up scans of the picture later tonight when I get home. My brother actually took the picture on his way to work. It was located on SR86 between Tucson and Sells, AZ on the T.O. indian Res........


----------



## DB444

*Coyote attack*

I was camping one night in southern WVa and heard something off in the distance calling out like a child " help me, help me,help me ". My hair stood on end and I tried to convice myself I was hearing things. The sound came closer and closer until it was about 60 yards away down in the mountain laurel.The sound sounded somewhat like human but I wasn't truely convinced. I decided to investigate. Me not being a fool, grabbed my 1 million candle power spotlight and my pistol and walked toward the sound. It worth mentioning that The nearest house was probly 2 miles away and it was pitch dark and I was all alone about 10pm at night. As soon as I turned on the light all hell broke loose below me. There was snarling and screaming and it sounded like someone was being ripped apart. My first thought was to run but I decided to attack. I charged the sound screaming at the top of my lungs " heh!!!!!". The snarling stopped for a second then resumed. I chickened out and went back to my pop up camper. 500 watt halogens were plugged in and pointed toward the sound. Eventually a group of coyotes showed up and milled around the outskirts of the light. The next day" pistol in tow " I walked over the hill to investigate. I found fur that resembled a bobcat and bits and pieces of flesh. I also spotted a cave like entrance under a rock that had coyote scat all around it. It appeared to be a coyote den or something. I looked alittle further down the valley and spotted a tent set up. I went down to this tent and looked in. The sleeping bag was still there but there was cobb webs everywhere. I deciphered that a bobcat had came up the valley and was attacked and killed and eaten by the coyotes. The tent was probably abandoned by it's residents when the coyotes came out of their den and started howling like they always do the first thing in the evening. Regardless it scared the hell out of me.


----------



## pin cushion

The_Barber said:


> I had something similar happen to me one night. In fact, it was the night before Halloween (2008). I heard these same sounds. Also, I hunt right next to Ft. Meade. I thought it was some kind of mutated animal that was a military experiment. The hair on the back of my neck was definately standing up. I didn't know what it was, and I was really hesitant to get out of my stand.
> 
> Finally, one evening a fox walks by me. He just gets out of sight and I hear the same noise. They sound like a possessed child screaming. Freaky noise!!!


They let out that sound when terrified, ask yourself what terrified that fox ?


----------



## Yamahog12

Mine is nothing compared to some of these! About 15 years ago, I heard an odd sound getting closer and closer. Finally, a grey fox appeared and he was walking around barking for no apparent reason. He walked to the base of my tree and sat there barking for a minute. He wasn't looking at me or anything. Then he got up and walked away, all the while letting out a bark about every 5 seconds or so.


----------



## Simpson

P.O.'ed squrriells throwing tid-bits off the tree down at me while I was hunting off a bucket, two seasons ago. No joke!


----------



## toddboy23

Dunno if this is the same thread.....but remember the story from someone on here that bigfoot reached up and grabbed his broadhead in the tree stand?

That same story was on monster quest the other night!! I died laughing in disbelief!!!!


----------



## Userx100

I hate the feeling like your being watched when in the wilderness


----------



## Jotun

*Chupacabra*



Paul Morris said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I could write a book of all the weird things I have seen over the years and the many times I thought I would be "Bigfoot" scat. Nothing beats mother nature for entertainment especially after dark while lost in the wilderness. I will share one of the more believable stories.
> 
> While hunting in the "blizzard of 06" (Yes we can get some weather here in Az!) I was watching Coues deer on the hillside. They took off like a bat out of H.... and I wondered what was up. While scanning for the culprit (A hunter I suspected) I saw a beast that I claim to this day was the "goat sucker" better know as the Chupacabra.
> 
> It was about the size of a mature bear, had no hair and was crawling on four legs down a steep hillside. It had a large head, very wide muscular shoulders, was deep red in color and moved like a monkey. Well....Actually seeing the thing move reminded me of the character "Smigol" in Lord of the Rings. Now I have seen my share of off the wall critters and this one took the cake.
> 
> My first thought was a bear with mange that lossed his hair and was sun burned big time. Then I thought maybe a cat that did not have a tail and was crippled from some kind of mishap. Or maybe some kind of exotic that escaped and did not take to the desert very well. But nothing I could conjure up explained the beast.
> 
> It was close to dark and did not have time to make the trek over there to look for the beast or its tracks. The next day brought about 8 inches of snow so I was unable to go back and track. (lucky for me it got dark  )
> 
> I am sure there is a logical explanation but to this day I have never seen anything even close to what I saw in the blizzard of 06" To me It will be a goat sucker





Jotun said:


> I am almost positive I have pictures of a dead Chupacabra it was no where near the size of what you exlained but it is mostly hairless huge k9's and blood red eye balls I will post up scans of the picture later tonight when I get home. My brother actually took the picture on his way to work. It was located on SR86 between Tucson and Sells, AZ on the T.O. indian Res........




Here are the pics I promised now for perspective this animal was approximately the size of a German Shepard this picture was taken after it was on the side of the road for at least 3 days so you cant see the eyes and my brother who is a police officer swears that it had red eyes the first day he saw it but didnt bring his camera with him.....


----------



## notanuby

These are really good and still laughing at the guy taking pictures out by the silo

I lived on a lake in Washington I was watching a Seagal divebombing a duck every time they Seagal would dive at the dark the duck would go under the water this went on for about 25 minutes the duck was getting really really worn out he would get to the top of the water in his head would just flop over then all of a sudden the Seagal takes off and out of one of the trees next to the lake and Eagle comes down takes the duck right out of the water goes back to the tree and proceeds to have a duck lunch two minutes later the Seagull comes back starts working on another debt I did have enough time but I assume it probably happened again


----------



## Jotun

And here is my crap your pants encounter posted this up awhile ago but hasnt changed for those who didnt read it.

Now I know this sounds stupid crazy and resembles more of a campfire story but every word is true.

First off I am not scared of the dark I am scared of what I can not see in the dark and coyotes just dont do it after what I went through. About 8 years ago I was on my first archery Elk hunt in Nothern Arizona east of Flagstaff I was only about 14years old. Well anyways I was chasing this heard of about 5 elk around all after noon and I finnally got close enough to get a shot on this massive cow at about 6:30 pm as the sun is going down and she flinched at the last second quartering away so the arrow hit her in the artery that runs in her rear haunch I trailed her about 2 miles into the middle of a wilderness area where there were no roads and more than that when I found her finally I was now about 10 miles from the nearest road and my truck. So I got on the portable radio's and called my father and told him a general direction where I was so that he could help me pack out the meat I had just harvested. I knew it was going to be at least an hour before he finds me and it was about 8:30 at this time so I decided to dress the elk and quarter it to make it easier to carry well after removing the entrails and cleaning out the cavity my dad shows up and he tells me that he will pack out the first quarter and for me to wait by the meat and protect it from coyotes. Thats the first time it hit me "holy crap there are probably hungry animals out here" well he left and now its about 10:00pm about 30 minutes later i start hearing some rustling just up the canyon from me and i was straining my eyes to see what it was but all I had was a mini-mag flash light and no moon the only thing I see are a pair of eyes swaying back and forth then dissapear. I was like what was that?! so about 10 minutes go by and I start hearing what sound like groans and growls the like I had never heard before so I start yelling in its direction and walk up the hill towards it and then all he11 breaks loose behind me around the elk I turned pale white when I spin around shine my flashlight and see a black bear tearing into my elk tried to run with it I yelled at it but it wasnt running from me it was running from the dang Mountain Lion and cubs that were now charging in as well and ended up scareing the bear off I decided that they wanted it more than I did and I took off in a flat out blind run in the dark with no clue what direction I was going because of all of the camotion and the new moon. I didnt end up finding my way back to camp until about 10:00am the next morning out of water and completely exhausted I tried contacting my dad on the radio all night but I ended up running out of range of my dads radio and ended up killing the batteries. So I found a road and followed it for a while until someone drove by and hitched a ride to camp which happend to be about 23 miles away! Ohh and my Dad was scared out of his wits because he see's a half eaten elk carcass and no kid.........But he was able to with the assistance of a hunting buddy recover the rest of the elk thats the good part...lol


----------



## Sterling

Jotun said:


> Here are the pics I promised now for perspective this animal was approximately the size of a German Shepard this picture was taken after it was on the side of the road for at least 3 days so you cant see the eyes and my brother who is a police officer swears that it had red eyes the first day he saw it but didnt bring his camera with him.....


You need to call Monster Quest from tv!! They have been looking for that for some time now.


----------



## Jotun

Sterling said:


> You need to call Monster Quest from tv!! They have been looking for that for some time now.


Tell me I am lying and I will shut up but I swear that is the chupacabra


----------



## ztc92

Jotun said:


> Tell me I am lying and I will shut up but I swear that is the chupacabra


I believe that you have quite the find there....have you ever contacted anyone about it?


----------



## Jotun

Nahh my brother found it back in 2007 if I am not mistaken, and I just remembered it today when I read Paul's post. I think my brother has more pics but we never showed them to anyone until now. We were going to take the body to the University of Arizona Biology lab but when we went to pick the thing up it had been lying there for so long I quickly lost interest because of the smell and maggots definately not something I wanted to put in my back seat.


----------



## alfabuck

Not trying to be a spoiler but i think its some kind of terrior with mange. I've seen dogs with mange and they look identical to that.


----------



## madsammer

How bout a bump, I love this thread.

a couple of years ago I was hunting in WV with my friend and my father in law. they were hunting about 2 miles away from me, but we could still talk on the radio. I shot a buck and called them on the radio, but Bobby shot at a doe, and was not sure if he hit it, so they were going to look for that be fore they came to help/ pick me up.

There I was some back woods hollow in WV, dark I climbed back up in my stand to be sure not to be on the ground, and I see what I thought was a hunter witha flashlite. But they were walking thru the thickest part of the woods not even close to the trail, then all of the sudden nothing. No light no noise nothing just gone. It was 'bout 70 yards from me and just disappeared.

a couple of minutes later they came to my tree and I told them bout what I saw. They told me I was crazy and no one was out cause they would have passed them or seen a vehicle parked at the bottom.

Things that make you go HMMMM?


----------



## General-08

A few years back while out small game hunting on some public land, about a good 3/4 mile into the woods from the parking aera, we came across a pile of "adult" magizines, blanket and hand lotion in the little clearing in some pines...  Apparently someone wanted to get a little closer to nature.....


----------



## removed1

I was returning from a hunt, it was dark, but I've lived in those woods all of my life, and knew them well, so I wasn't worried. I come out in a small pasture as usual, about a 1/2 mile from the house, it was a well moon lit night, and I see someone riding a horse for all its worth. I thought it was odd, because I didn't know anybody with a horse from around there, and thats all I thought about it that night. The next day when I was heading back in for another hunt, I couldn't find a single horse track where he entered the pasture, and it creeped me out a little. Years later while squirrel hunting, on the side of the pasture the rider was heading, in an old cherry tree, about 10 feet up was an ancient looking horseshoe.


----------



## mduffy

Saw a nice 10 point masturbating this fall. I didn't know they even did that. Luckily I had the video camera with me. When I got back to camp I played it for everyone asking if anyone had ever seen it. One of the guys said "yep, he's jacking off"!! Everyone laughed including me. 

Well curiosity got the best of me, I posted a link to the video on the qdma forum and got confirmation. I never knew deer could do that. 

Here it is:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=FyPlDHZGHdg

PS Saw this deer many times this fall, looking forward to seeing him this summer.


----------



## jschulz70

This happened when I was 9 years old. We were staying at my uncles in Florida while on vacation. We just got back from a fishing trip, & my dad & uncle were in the garage cleaning our catches. They sent me into the back yard to get the garden hose, when all of the sudden, I heard this strange noise coming from the sky. After about 20 or 30 seconds, over the tree tops comes a honest to goodness UFO. It was about 3' to 3 1/2' in diameter. It had flashing lights, and was spinning around & making the oddest high pitched sound. Then it landed right in the yard about 50' from me. I went running into the garage yelling for my dad & uncle to get out there. Just after we get back into the yard, we hear a rustling in the shrubbs on the property line, & out of the bushes pops the neighbor kid with a freakin' remote control & asks if we'd seen his flying saucer. Needless to say, I caught slack for that one for years. Never have seen one of those remote control UFO's again.


----------



## judger101

When my brother and I were younger we found a track in the snow, it looked like a large human foot. Maybe we were young and exaggerated, but even so we have no animal that has a print even close to that large in our area. Maybe it was a naked convict running loose on the prairie, who knows!! :wink:


----------



## Pager21

Simpson said:


> P.O.'ed squrriells throwing tid-bits off the tree down at me while I was hunting off a bucket, two seasons ago. No joke!


We were squirrel hunting when this happened and lets just say we weren't taking it from that squirrel


----------



## cdavis2008

okay i got a couple for ya guys. Two happened in southern Illinois, both while turkey huntin. The first one actually happened to my dad. He and my uncle were walking through an open field just before daylight headed to their blind. While they were walkin they came across some kind of big jet black cat sitting in the middle of this field. They could clearly see the sillhoutte of this catting sitting there. As they stood there and watched this cat it got up and walked away and never made a sound. I have seen similar animals down there and believe that there are big cats in Illinois. 

The next weird one was a snow white owl sitting in the middle of a road not far from where we saw the cat. This owl sat in the middle of the road for ten minutes while we sat there and watched it. We thought it may have been hurt so my dad got out of the truck and walked up to this thing, it just sat there until another truck drove passed us on the road, then this owl took off and flew straight into the side of this truck then flew off. We were so speachless after seeing this we just didnt talk about it for a while.

Last but not least happend while deer hunting in central Illinois. Not long after gettin in my stand I saw some movement through the trees, after watchin the thing for a few minutes and trying to figure out wat the heck it was i finally figured out that it was a freakin peacock! I have no idea where it came from and have no idea where it went but i never seen it agian. Got a good laugh out of it tho.


----------



## cdavis2008

Come on guys that is obviouslly a dog that had a really bad case of mange! I have seen a dog like that before. its sad really mites eat all their fur off and when they get really bad their eyes get really blood shot and red.


----------



## throwssticks

Sterling said:


> You need to call Monster Quest from tv!! They have been looking for that for some time now.


looks like a rotting wild donkey, freaky but thats about it.


----------



## BigBill

Bass fishing by myself in my jon boat yrs ago. I had one of the early Hummingbirds mounted on the boat - rememnber the square pixels? Prolly several hundred yards from shore but I can see people doing picnics on shore. Well a little while later the sirens start and then all sorts of fire & police around, and I can see the scuba truck too. Obviously one of the city slicker picnicers thought he could swim. Some volly fireman guy starts cursing me out on a bullhorn to get away from the scene, but I'm still several hundred yards out so I ignore him. After he threatens to have me arrested, I start motoring away (electric motor). I happen to look at my hummingbird and I see a big object on the screen about 10 feet down - takes up half the screen! So I turn the boat around wanting to tell them I found their swimmer and bullhorn guy immediately starts screaming at me again. So I say screw them, I don't say anything and go to the other side of the lake to continue fishing. The "swimmer" showed up a week later floating by the dam clear opposite side of the lake.


----------



## Jotun

cdavis2008 said:


> Come on guys that is obviouslly a dog that had a really bad case of mange! I have seen a dog like that before. its sad really mites eat all their fur off and when they get really bad their eyes get really blood shot and red.



Ok that makes sense I never have seen an animal with mange like that but I could see that to be more likely


----------



## akacornelius

I was four or five hours into an all day deer hunt up in a tree. I was watching the squirrels around me and two of them, in partucular would not shut up. One was in the tops of a tree to my right and the other was only ten or fifteen feet up to my left. It was really getting irritating and I wanted them to die. After about an hour of them not shutting up, I heard a crash through the tree tops, and a loud thud. The squirrel in the tree had shut up, and when I looked down, there was a very large bird wrestling with that squirrel on the ground. It took about a minute for the bird to subdue the squirrel, and a couple of unsuccessful short flights, and they were gone. Ruined my hunt for that day, but it was a riot!! 

I have no idea what kind of bird it was.

Oh, that same day a squirrel and a chipmunk were in a heated battle and the chipmunk somehow established its dominance over the squirrel. A bit later the squirrel got some of his home boys and they chased the chipmunk outta their territory. The chipmunk holding its own for a little bit was pretty funny.


On a different bow hunt, i was not seeing anything and getting irritated with some small gamers popping off shots when all of the sudden..... a crow above me let out a screech and dive bombed into the ground right in front of me. I was mad at the small gamers, but couldn't help laughing when they sent that crow falling through the sky right at me.


----------



## akacornelius

I got another one. This is a riot. I hunt on public land so I got a million stories in contrast to my minimal experience. I am coming out of the woods on a gun hunt and I am in the woods about a mile or so. I hit my trail coming out of my blind and am strolling very slowly out of the woods. I came to a long steady up hill on the trail and looked all the way up the long ascent. I knew at the top there was an intersecting trail leading my out of the woods. Right at the intersect, was a smallish brown whitetail doe just standing frozen at the cross roads. I'll be honest, my heart started beating and I drew the gun up a bit. And then it flinched. It was a big brown dog. About 20 or thirty seconds later i spot a lady in a green jacket and a white hat hiking with her dog through the woods. I caught up with her and she must have had some serious mental debilitations. She asks what am I doing? What do people dressed head to toe in blaze orange carrying weapons through the woods usually do? Mushroom hunting? Pilates? Knitting? What the heck could I have been doing? 

Anyways, her dog looked like a whitetail and was not on a leash, and neither had orange on. A few weeks later, i was chatting with a hunter that hunts the same area, and found out that some local had their dog shot and killed out in that very set of woods.
Im guessing it was that idiot that I ran into.....


----------



## smrtguy

*Strangest thing I ever seen in the woods.*

My ex wife.


----------



## Userx100

Jotun said:


> Ok that makes sense I never have seen an animal with mange like that but I could see that to be more likely


still dude if i seen something like that in the woods id stick or shoot it...for one if its a dog with mange to put it down or two to see what the hell it is...its head looked more like a horses...


----------



## Jersey Ray

kchopper said:


> Had something strange happen tonight but definately explainable. I was sitting in my stand tonight and about 45 minutes later I started to hear a roar sound behind me. No big deal I thought, just figured it was a farmer working in a nearby field with machinery. Well the "roar" started getting closer to me. I started to wonder what could be making this noise. It kept getting closer and louder. I finally looked over my shoulder and there it was. A frickin hot air balloon right over the tree tops only 80 yards away. Thank god it was that. I thought something was going to attack me. Wish I had my camera. I could see the people in it plain as day. Twenty minutes later something was coming in the complete opposite direction. Sounded like a loud 4 wheeler. It kept getting louder and closer also. Finally it showed. A helicopter. Unbeilvable.


I have had that Same Thing happen to me while I was Duck Hunting quite a few years back... Except the Hot Air Ballon came Crashing thru the Treetops and Emergency landed right in the Resivoir that we were hunting along side of...:mg: Cars and people were all over the place after that rescueing the people out of the water from the Crashed Hot Air Ballon... It was an Interesting Hunt thats for sure...:wink: J.R.


----------



## deerhunter97

toddboy23 said:


> Dunno if this is the same thread.....but remember the story from someone on here that bigfoot reached up and grabbed his broadhead in the tree stand?
> 
> That same story was on monster quest the other night!! I died laughing in disbelief!!!!


HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA... I watched that exact same episode!!!!!! hhaha That's to damn funny!:darkbeer:


----------



## sdpeb1

*Charlette*

My brother and I were gun hunting with the family opening weekend. Neither of us are into to it much as we both like to save our tags for bowhunting. So we are walking down a trail,shootin the breeze when my brother whisperers"DEER!!" We both freeze in our tracks and here is this doe standing about 4ft to our right standing there looking at us. My brother ask if I want to shoot it, I told him no. So he says lets see if we can chase it towards where my brother in law is. We make a move and expect it to run off, but it doesn't. So he gets on one side of the deer and I got on the other and we walked it to my brother in laws stand. It took a little guiding along the way, it was like herding a cow. So we herd it about a 100yrds, and we start yelling "Tom, there's a deer coming your way!! We get with in 50 yrds of his stand and we decide we better back out, we watched the deer as it walked with in 20 yrds of where "Tom" was, but no shot. After we got in that evening we ask him why he didn't shoot that doe? He said he never seen it, we ask him if he heard us yelling " deer coming your way" ? nope. Then my brother and I busted a gut, because Tom was just telling us at lunch how he likes to close his eyes and just listen for deer when he is in his stand. Hard to hear or see a deer when your sleeping.


----------



## musikman43155

I think this is the most unbelievable story in this thread...


----------



## crazy4hunting

If this came waliking threw it would be spooky.


----------



## Dextee

General-08 said:


> A few years back while out small game hunting on some public land, about a good 3/4 mile into the woods from the parking aera, we came across a pile of "adult" magizines, blanket and hand lotion in the little clearing in some pines...  Apparently someone wanted to get a little closer to nature.....


I am one with nature damn it!!


----------



## gbienvenu

BigBill said:


> Bass fishing by myself in my jon boat yrs ago. I had one of the early Hummingbirds mounted on the boat - rememnber the square pixels? Prolly several hundred yards from shore but I can see people doing picnics on shore. Well a little while later the sirens start and then all sorts of fire & police around, and I can see the scuba truck too. Obviously one of the city slicker picnicers thought he could swim. Some volly fireman guy starts cursing me out on a bullhorn to get away from the scene, but I'm still several hundred yards out so I ignore him. After he threatens to have me arrested, I start motoring away (electric motor). I happen to look at my hummingbird and I see a big object on the screen about 10 feet down - takes up half the screen! So I turn the boat around wanting to tell them I found their swimmer and bullhorn guy immediately starts screaming at me again. So I say screw them, I don't say anything and go to the other side of the lake to continue fishing. The "swimmer" showed up a week later floating by the dam clear opposite side of the lake.




Explain that to this guy's family.  I have been on searches like that and it is really tough on the families. What you did is inexcusable.


----------



## Lonestar63

gbienvenu said:


> Explain that to this guy's family.  I have been on searches like that and it is really tough on the families. What you did is inexcusable.


I agree.

I wouldn't give a rat's *** who was yelling at me, if that was indeed the body they should have been told then and there.


----------



## cubbybear_23

*ttt*

this is some good stuff! keep it up!


----------



## sleeperls

TTT guys. This was a good read. 

The only funny story i have was when i was young and fishing the pit. It was dark and my dad had me all freaked out about water mochasens(sp). It wasnt 15 min later i had something running up my pants leg to my goods. I swear i was 5-6 years old at most. So i did what any kid would do in that situation. Pants off and running around yelling and screaming like i was on fire. The thing was still on me so i finally got the nerve to grab it with my hand. It was a little sand lizard forget the actual name.

Yeah my dad and his buddies got quite the laugh out of that one . I think i walked back to the house haha.


----------



## coloradodave

The strangest thing I have ever seen was a hiker that looked EXACTLY like Rosie O'Donnell passed by where I was sitting next to a trail. I couldn't tell if "it" was a guy or a girl...


----------



## davejohnson2

coloradodave said:


> The strangest thing I have ever seen was a hiker that looked EXACTLY like Rosie O'Donnell passed by where I was sitting next to a trail. I couldn't tell if "it" was a guy or a girl...


were you baiting??? i hear it has a nose that can smell a cookie 5 miles away:lol3:


----------



## bowshooter86

2 stories for ya'll
CREEPY
one night me and my buddy were coming back from a midnight catfishing adventure and as we were pulling up to my driveway i noticed a flashlight frantically waving around in the woods behind my house working its way towards the roas, so me and my friend drove up the road to see if we could help (thinking they were lost or looking for something). The guy finally cleared the woodline and entered the road so we asked him if he was lost or if he needed help he glared at us and didnt respond, so we decided to hell with this and went back to my house. Come to find out the next morning that he was arrested about an hour after we had seen him at his brother in-laws with a saw'd off shotgun, and a 2x4 after breaking into the house and beating his brother in-law and threatening his wife

^^^^^creeeps me out to this day thinking we could have bit the bullet

FUNNY
in my treestand this past archery watching 2 squirrels. one would run up the tree and come down with nut and bury it in the leaves and scamper away to find more. here comes the great part a 2nd squirrel would go uncover the nut the other squirrel just had hidden and steal it and move it across the woods to his own spot this went on for about 45 minutes until the other squirrel gave up


----------



## coloradodave

davejohnson2 said:


> were you baiting??? i hear it has a nose that can smell a cookie 5 miles away:lol3:


Do you remember that movie "Psycho" and the music that played at the moment of truth? I swear I heard that same music that day it passed by.

It was a horrifying experience I tell you! I still have issues!


----------



## broadfieldpoint

I was doing some bear baiting in a remote area in washington some years back. I had a brand new tree stand up in a grove of cedars about 18 yds from bait. I hadnt been back to my stand in several weeks and had heard rumours that they were logging near my hunting spot. Several weeks later, I drove my 4 wheeler to the stand to see the entire grove and surrounding area totally logged! I was shocked....what was even more surprising was that there was only one tree standing in what looked like a warzone....and there was my tree with my tree stand! I grabbed it...and never looked back!


----------



## ztc92

broadfieldpoint said:


> I was doing some bear baiting in a remote area in washington some years back. I had a brand new tree stand up in a grove of cedars about 18 yds from bait. I hadnt been back to my stand in several weeks and had heard rumours that they were logging near my hunting spot. Several weeks later, I drove my 4 wheeler to the stand to see the entire grove and surrounding area totally logged! I was shocked....what was even more surprising was that there was only one tree standing in what looked like a warzone....and there was my tree with my tree stand! I grabbed it...and never looked back!


Imagine if you would have been in the tree!!!


----------



## FLwombat

Sterling said:


> You need to call Monster Quest from tv!! They have been looking for that for some time now.


Looks like a sick miniature horse to me...JMO


----------



## k9trainer

snoopy said:


> i went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


lmfao


----------



## broadfieldpoint

I must admit...this is good stuff....a nice break from a negative world!


----------



## dilly767

A buddy of mine was sitting in his stand and a guy walked in on him and went up a tree 40 yards away stripped down butt naked and started spraying down with scent spray. He even bent over and sprayed his a** crack. He couldnt take it so he climbed down and moved


----------



## rsarns

thejake254 said:


> I aint gunna lie, i peed a little.:embara: Good one


Dang it.... coffee all over my keyboard and my kids are wondering what I screamed about.... :embara:


----------



## CherryJu1ce

*Strange Occurances in the woods*

I've had a few strange things in the woods...here goes...

1. While tracking a doe at night that my brother had shot, I started hearing some weird fluttering noises around my head. I said to myself "Nick...that has to be a bat, bro. You better pick up a stick or somethin to knock that sucker out of the air if it attacks." So, of course, I picked up a good sized stick that I could use as a make-shift "bat bat", and continued to follow the blood trail. Sure enough, I heard it again, and this time the creature started making weird clucking noises at me. Finally, I started a-swingin', and I looked into the sky briefly while this bird-thing was perched on a branch. What was it? It was a darn owl that was about 5 inches tall!!! And it was sitting there bobbing its head at me and still making those clucking noises!!! Needless to say, I was enraged, but Chugga and my brother were laughing so hard that they were rolling on the ground. Good times, for sure.

2. While hunting in my backyard (probably at an illegally close distance to the surrounded houses), I was seeing a good number of deer. Next thing I know I hear a bunch of laughter and trees smashing together. So, I looked to the right where the noise was coming from...and what comes through but an ENTIRE SOCCER TEAM from a neighboring school district. It was about 55 degrees outside, and everything was still green because it was still early in the season. The coach, being the moron that he is, decided it would be a good idea to take the players, all of whom were wearing shorts and sandals, through a nice field with long green grass. I wonder how many deer ticks got latched on to those kids that day...? Again...needless to say...I was enraged. However, that rage quickly turned to excitement as those players pushed a doe to me that I promptly "harvested".


----------



## King

BigBill said:


> Bass fishing by myself in my jon boat yrs ago. I had one of the early Hummingbirds mounted on the boat - rememnber the square pixels? Prolly several hundred yards from shore but I can see people doing picnics on shore. Well a little while later the sirens start and then all sorts of fire & police around, and I can see the scuba truck too. Obviously one of the city slicker picnicers thought he could swim. Some volly fireman guy starts cursing me out on a bullhorn to get away from the scene, but I'm still several hundred yards out so I ignore him. After he threatens to have me arrested, I start motoring away (electric motor). I happen to look at my hummingbird and I see a big object on the screen about 10 feet down - takes up half the screen! So I turn the boat around wanting to tell them I found their swimmer and bullhorn guy immediately starts screaming at me again. So I say screw them, I don't say anything and go to the other side of the lake to continue fishing. The "swimmer" showed up a week later floating by the dam clear opposite side of the lake.


You make me sick to my stomach. If this is in fact true, you absolutely amaze me that you would do something like this to the family regardless of them being city slickers or not. I cannot believe I just read that. I'm not going to sit on a high horse and go ethics police on you but that is absolutely ridiculous that any person in their right mind would do this.


----------



## ghost1

Beamen123 said:


> You make me sick to my stomach. If this is in fact true, you absolutely amaze me that you would do something like this to the family regardless of them being city slickers or not. I cannot believe I just read that. I'm not going to sit on a high horse and go ethics police on you but that is absolutely ridiculous that any person in their right mind would do this.


Ditto That post make meukey: JERK


----------



## k9trainer

Uh Oh, here comes the moral police.

Let's keep ya'lls feelings out of this thread and continue with the funny stories


----------



## Mo-Hunter

*Coyote hunting*

Convinced little brother that we could call coyotes in and shoot them with our bows at night from a tree stand. So we went and purchased the best $10.00 rechargeable spotlight wal mart had to offer in 1993. Suppose to stay charged for 1 hour of constant run. We made it to the stand about 9:00pm and at 10 the coyotes started to come. We turned on the light and made a shot and missed.

Heard another one circling the tree below us so we got ready and the light would not come on. I shook and slapped on it and got a flash told brother to get ready and turned it on. It lasted long enough for us to see what we thought had to be a 100 coyotes going crazy. The light went out and so did we.

Don't know how we got out of the tree and home so quick with no light and our parents were laughing so hard because we had to of run threw every multifloral rose bush on the property looked like we had been in a knife fight.

Went back the next day and got our bow and that was the last experience we have had with that.


----------



## InRutDXT

nothing too scary but pretty cool.... this past season i was on an afternoon hunt and was way back in some thick woods sitting on top of a dried up creek bed. right at dusk a big red squirrel makes his way to my tree. i was enjoying watching him play and feed right underneath me. then out of nowhere a huge owl dive bombs him, grabs him all while the big squirrel is going crazy in the owl's talons. the owl flew straight to the lowest closest branch and ate the squirrel right in front of me. had no idea i was there. scared the **** out of me. it was amazing how quick that owl finished off that squirrel.


----------



## Lonestar63

InRutDXT said:


> nothing too scary but pretty cool.... this past season i was on an afternoon hunt and was way back in some thick woods sitting on top of a dried up creek bed. right at dusk a big red squirrel makes his way to my tree. i was enjoying watching him play and feed right underneath me. then out of nowhere a huge owl dive bombs him, grabs him all while the big squirrel is going crazy in the owl's talons. the owl flew straight to the lowest closest branch and ate the squirrel right in front of me. had no idea i was there. scared the **** out of me. *it was amazing how quick that owl finished off that squirrel.*


Yep, one minute your minding your own business gathering nuts for the winter, next minute your Owl turds.


----------



## ghost1

k9trainer said:


> Uh Oh, here comes the moral police.
> 
> Let's keep ya'lls feelings out of this thread and continue with the funny stories


I guess you call that funny where you come from But I dont get it- So call me moral all you want:darkbeer:


----------



## broadfieldpoint

k9trainer said:


> Uh Oh, here comes the moral police.
> 
> Let's keep ya'lls feelings out of this thread and continue with the funny stories





Dittos on the criticism. What, you cant tell the difference between amusement and a total lack of responsibility? I also am surprised this guy posted that story about the floating body. Totally irresponsible.


----------



## wis_archer

Opening day. 13 pointer walks by (no EAB buck sticker, so no legal shot). 15 minutes later two idiots come walking in behind me hunting, then proceed to ask if their is more room "down the trail" The only trail around is the deer trail, and they proceeded to walk down it and sit there, in my shooting lane.


----------



## k9trainer

ghost1 said:


> I guess you call that funny where you come from But I dont get it- So call me moral all you want:darkbeer:


I don't find it funny, but I also didn't hijack the thread with a sermon there Sally. So, wipe up and lets get back to it


----------



## rutnstrut

wis_archer said:


> Opening day. 13 pointer walks by (no EAB buck sticker, so no legal shot). 15 minutes later two idiots come walking in behind me hunting, then proceed to ask if their is more room "down the trail" The only trail around is the deer trail, and they proceeded to walk down it and sit there, in my shooting lane.


That's when you give them a lesson in hunting ethics,I don't give a damn wether it's public land or not.


----------



## Oregonian

ttt


----------



## jesseo

When I was 13 or so, My dad and I went camping in Quetico Provincial Park, Ontario with another father/son. After a short portage and a hard day of paddling, we set up our main camp and then took the canoes out to a deeper part of the lake to get some fresh drinking water. Against Dad's better judgment, he left the cooler on the ground, (although it was locked), and we were in sight of camp the entire time. We came back to find the Coleman ripped to shreds and half of our food gone. Black bear for sure. The four of us set up a police line, and started across the island, in hopes of scaring the bear off for good. We had come about 3/4 of the way across the island when a furry head popped up over a rock and looked right at me, then jumped over the rocks, and headed DIRECTLY toward me. Being 13 years old, I restrained my suddenly-full bladder and in a cracked voice yelled "Dad, he's coming right at me!" 

There was a ravine directly between the bear and myself, and he somehow slipped past us and we lost track of him, until dinner time. I looked up from my spaghetti to see the bear staring at us from the edge of camp. Simultaneously, we all stood up and began raising a racket and walking toward the bear. We stopped about 20 feet away, and the bear didn't budge. He was stationed between a large tree and my tent. He looked up at us, then down at the tent, then back up at us, and thought "I'm gonna test these little buggers." Without taking his eyes off of us, he reached out with one paw and took a swipe at my tent, tearing into the rain fly. My dad FLIPPED OUT. "That's IT!!" He grabbed the axe, and walked right up to the bear. With a huge swing, he backhanded the axe into the trunk of the tree next to the bear, shattering the handle. "GET OUT OF MY CAMP!!," he yelled. The bear reacted by scooting backward for about 20 feet, then turned tail and trotted off into the woods. 

Dad turned around with the axe handle still in hand and said "Pack up. We are leaving._ Now._" We hastily beat our retreat, while the bear watched us from the opposite shore of a small bay on the island. As we pushed the canoes into the water, my buddy and I picked up a few rocks and heaved them at the bear, who took no notice of the projectiles. 

Two weeks later, there was news out of Quetico of a nuisance bear attacking and seriously injuring two campers, less than a mile from our little island. The bear was tracked and shot. While I thought the whole thing was pretty funny at 13, I now firmly believe that my dad, scared s***less as he may have been with that axe handle in his hand, probably saved our lives that day.


----------



## IA/MOhuntingman

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


hahaha hilarious


----------



## exgunner

two years ago i shot a moose on the other side of the lake we camped on, my best friend decided to stay with the moose while we went and got gear and some more guys to get the moose out, we unloaded all...the guns and loaded up, and started heading back, in about the middle of the lake we start to hear this strange singing, as we get closer the louder it got. Well, we had left my friend sitting on a dead moose in the middle of a swamp unarmed, while we where gone, about 15 wolves set up shop on the ridge a hundred yards down and where howling up a storm, as we aproach the kill we see my buddie with a mini mag light in one hand and his buck knife in the other singing get the f*** away from me get the f*** away from me.he had about a five minute corus that he just kept repeating, we find out they moved in just after we left, so he had been doing this for over 2 hours scared sh****es. I laughed to I fell on the ground,he wont sit in the wood without a weapon now.


----------



## IA/MOhuntingman

wow these are weird stories, but this is a great thread!


----------



## pass-thru prod.

Just posted the video of my strangest!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=879475


----------



## ghost1

k9trainer said:


> I don't find it funny, but I also didn't hijack the thread with a sermon there Sally. So, wipe up and lets get back to it


----------



## fulldraw5

*very strange....at first*

I was hunting a buddies farm in western Ky the morning before gun season.the sun was just starting to come up so i decided to grunt a few times to try to get some attention.right after I put my tube away[buck growl]I hear something coming through the woods right at me!!!!AWsome,well when it got to where I coulod see I was amazed to see a good 120"class 8 point with a blaze orange collar around its neck,didnt know what the heck it was or why so I passes him...I saw this same deer three times that morning all with in side 30 yrds,well leaving the farm I saw the Amish guy from across the road walking up his driveway so I pulled in and spoke with him about the deer,when I told him of it he smiled and said awww yes socks.....?????....he then explained to me him and his boys found the deer in the creek bottom next to the house and raised him until he was a yr old,when he let him go he put that collar on him so the would know him when they seen him...he gave me they okay to shoot him if I wanted just bring him by the house so him and his boys could look at him but I never seen the deer again!!!!!I think that next morning someone may have got him with a rifle or when his neck swelled he broke the colllar!!!!anyways hope you enjoyed


----------



## ztc92

fulldraw5 said:


> I was hunting a buddies farm in western Ky the morning before gun season.the sun was just starting to come up so i decided to grunt a few times to try to get some attention.right after I put my tube away[buck growl]I hear something coming through the woods right at me!!!!AWsome,well when it got to where I coulod see I was amazed to see a good 120"class 8 point with a blaze orange collar around its neck,didnt know what the heck it was or why so I passes him...I saw this same deer three times that morning all with in side 30 yrds,well leaving the farm I saw the Amish guy from across the road walking up his driveway so I pulled in and spoke with him about the deer,when I told him of it he smiled and said awww yes socks.....?????....he then explained to me him and his boys found the deer in the creek bottom next to the house and raised him until he was a yr old,when he let him go he put that collar on him so the would know him when they seen him...he gave me they okay to shoot him if I wanted just bring him by the house so him and his boys could look at him but I never seen the deer again!!!!!I think that next morning someone may have got him with a rifle or when his neck swelled he broke the colllar!!!!anyways hope you enjoyed



We had a pet deer for a few months...It was a very fun experiance, and I enjoyed it a lot. The deer died after about 4 months though, it broke its neck


----------



## slowhandstl

*Strange Happenings*

Two friends and I were bowfishing one night about 20 years ago. He and I saw a huge light in the sky that looked like a freight train on fire going across the sky. Neither of us said a thing until we looked at each other to see if the other saw it too, then we told the other person and he saw it too.

Turns out it was space debris from a Russian space station that was re-entering the atmosphere.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
One of the friends in the previous story and I were hunting one cold December night. I got back to the truck and was waiting for him. He came up and said "Did you hear me holler?", I said no, and he said "Well, I did". I noticed his voice was quite a bit higher than normal.

He was about 30 feet up in a cottonwood tree, and when it got dark, something grabbed him be the shoulder, then started flapping wings in his face. Apparently an owl mistook him for prey. Fortunately, he didn't jump. No safety belts back then. Glad it wasn't me!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was trying to locate some radio-collared jakes that we had released a year before. I called, but no answer. I could tell from the radio that they were close. They went around me, so I circled ahead of them and set up again. I was calling and they seemed to be getting closer from the info I was getting from the radio. Then I saw a bobcat stalking me. Cool, I thought, but then remembered I only had my 3" pocket knife for defense. He got about 20 yds, and I waved my hat at him. That intensified the stalk! Now he knew exactly where the turkey(me) was! At about 10 yds, I had had enough, so I stood up and hollered and waved my arms. The bobcat bolted for cover, and the turkeys flew from behind the bobcat. So, I had an exciting morning and got to see that the turkeys were ok. Of 19 birds that we stocked, 9 hens survived and only one gobbler made it through the first year. That was enough, though, there's a good population of turkeys there now.

Slowhandstl


----------



## Sage Omnia

I think this is the most unbelievable story in this thread...


----------



## NONCOM

I was on my way back home and I was on the home stretch through the woods going up the side of the Mt. I live on. I looked out my passenger window and about a quarter of a mile away there was a ball of light staying parallel with me. I accelerated to try and get home ASAP and the ball stayed right with me. After I pulled into the house I jumped out of my truck and my brother who was following me jumped out of his and started to cuss at me! “did you F%$#&*@! see that?!!!” , We scanned the sky for Hours looking for anything but they only thing that was there was what looked like a faint glowing light trail for a few seconds in the sky after we pulled in. It was freaking weird.


----------



## mndeerfreek

*ttt*

ttt for a awsome thread


----------



## coues

Paul Morris said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I could write a book of all the weird things I have seen over the years and the many times I thought I would be "Bigfoot" scat. Nothing beats mother nature for entertainment especially after dark while lost in the wilderness. I will share one of the more believable stories.
> 
> While hunting in the "blizzard of 06" (Yes we can get some weather here in Az!) I was watching Coues deer on the hillside. They took off like a bat out of H.... and I wondered what was up. While scanning for the culprit (A hunter I suspected) I saw a beast that I claim to this day was the "goat sucker" better know as the Chupacabra.
> 
> It was about the size of a mature bear, had no hair and was crawling on four legs down a steep hillside. It had a large head, very wide muscular shoulders, was deep red in color and moved like a monkey. Well....Actually seeing the thing move reminded me of the character "Smigol" in Lord of the Rings. Now I have seen my share of off the wall critters and this one took the cake.
> 
> My first thought was a bear with mange that lossed his hair and was sun burned big time. Then I thought maybe a cat that did not have a tail and was crippled from some kind of mishap. Or maybe some kind of exotic that escaped and did not take to the desert very well. But nothing I could conjure up explained the beast.
> 
> It was close to dark and did not have time to make the trek over there to look for the beast or its tracks. The next day brought about 8 inches of snow so I was unable to go back and track. (lucky for me it got dark  )
> 
> I am sure there is a logical explanation but to this day I have never seen anything even close to what I saw in the blizzard of 06" To me It will be a goat sucker


Sounds like a Coati Mundi.


----------



## ztc92

coues said:


> Sounds like a Coati Mundi.


I just googled that thing out of curiousity and it looks like a racoon a little bit. BUT...it has a long tail and lots of fur. I thought the one he described had no hair and no tail?


----------



## dustoffer

Here's a pic of a buck fawn humping its momma--honest. The pic was taken at 237 yds so it is a bit blurry--but I saw it happen. About 5 minutes later a small basket-racked 8-pt walked upon the scene and escorted momma away.


----------



## Finger_Flinger

TTT, I've gotta know if anyone has any new stories. I just spent an hour reading these.


----------



## Bloominghunter2

These are great some of these stories are priceless.


----------



## CPinWV

Trail cam pic posted on AT with three guys standing and the guy in the middle is naked.....:mg:


----------



## El Boone

This one was told to me.

Guys out calling coyotes. Laying prone in the snow watching a draw. After about 20 minutes he hears "crunch crunch crunch" in the snow behind him. And close. He doesnt dare turn as he'll spook whatever it is. The footsteps quicken and are now REAL close, he rolls over just in time to see a large canine in mid pounce coming down on him.

Turns out it was a farm dog who came to the call. Saw him laying there and decided to play. Tongue hanging out in a playful mood slobbering all over him.

Lucky it wasnt a mean dog.


----------



## kyle31490

I would need new under-britches after that one!


----------



## RodsNBows

This fall bowhunting I had 2 bucks chasing a doe around my stand. It was Earn A Buck and I wanted and needed a doe so she finally came by a I arrowed her. She dropped within 30 yds and one of the bucks stayed around for over 30 minutes. He mounted her several times, made a huge scrape practically all around her, and pawed her as well.
Wish I had a video of the necropheliac......
Almost shot him too just to remove his sick *ss from the gene pool.


----------



## bigbuckrub

duckaholic said:


> Holy crap? im not crazy? I have had rocks thrown at me and im talking big rocks flying through tree tops at me while camping and hunting. Had friends with me who witnessed it. And let me tell you the spot light and auto .270win didnt prevent it from happening again that night. Once while walking down a steep ridge in that area turkey hunting my buddy was up front and i saw the rock come over my head and almost hit him! I charge up the ridge with the trusty 12ga and see absolutely NOTHING!!!!!!!!! wth? needless to say we dont hunt there much anymore.


Very interesting post....
A few years ago on TV. I watched a report of some guys in South East Oklahoma who were way back in there and claim to have seen something simmilar to a Sasquatch.
Local tribes had some knowledge of it as well.

A news crew went back out with them to the spot. 

One of the two guys really didnt want to go back out there, he was literaly shaking.

Sure enough they spoted movement in the woods.
The shakey guy was realy freaked out big time.

The reporter saw it as well, and then they started having rocks thrown at them.
The other guy had a glock with a lazer on it and shot a round into the woods.

They went back to the trucks and a rock hit the truck. 
Freaked them all out!
ALL ON CAMERA.


----------



## ztc92

bigbuckrub said:


> Very interesting post....
> A few years ago on TV. I watched a report of some guys in South East Oklahoma who were way back in there and claim to have seen something simmilar to a Sasquatch.
> Local tribes had some knowledge of it as well.
> 
> A news crew went back out with them to the spot.
> 
> One of the two guys really didnt want to go back out there, he was literaly shaking.
> 
> Sure enough they spoted movement in the woods.
> The shakey guy was realy freaked out big time.
> 
> The reporter saw it as well, and then they started having rocks thrown at them.
> The other guy had a glock with a lazer on it and shot a round into the woods.
> 
> They went back to the trucks and a rock hit the truck.
> Freaked them all out!
> ALL ON CAMERA.


Seriously? I want to see that video...you have a link to it? or know the name of the show?


----------



## pirogue53

In a very, very, remote area of the Idaho mountains, about 50 yards into the woods from a one vehicle pullout on a one lane dirt road, a tree had blown over with a mountain bike chained and locked to it. Perfectly centered underneath the tree.


----------



## bowfreak21

TTT for a great thread.


----------



## marzo91

Gary K said:


> :ninja:
> That's uncanny. Warp speed!


Ninjas everywhere!


----------



## nolucklarry

goinhtn63 said:


> A few years ago I was scouting an area for the upcoming rifle deer season. I was back at camp at dark. I was by myself. I was off the beaten path quite aways. I made dinner. Made my bed in the back of my truck under the stars. I just dozed off and heard this noise like someone or something was flicking my radio antenna on my truck. At first I thought I was dreaming it. So I dozed off again and it started again. I jumped up with the spot-lite and .357. I lit up the area adn saw nothing. I looked all around the truck and camp area and under trees and never saw anything. Went back to bed. Dozed off and once again heard the same noise. I lit up the area again but never saw anything. To this day I never figured out what that was but it scared the holy **** out of me.


Ok, been sitting here reading these and loving it. I think I have a few figured out. This one could be bats. If the antenna had a small tip on it like most do, the bats would see this as a bug and hit it. Of course when the light comes on, no bats.


----------



## martinbows777

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


Thats funny!!!


----------



## OBAN

I'm too lazy to look to see if anyone else posted anything like my finds so here goes. On two different hunts in two different places, I found skeletons of animals right next to each other. Looking at them, it looked just like some big dude pulled one in each hand and dragged them to a spot and set them down, parallel to each other, about a foot between the carcasses and lined up with their noses right across from each other. One was a 3 point buck and a doe together, and the other find was a set of cow elk. Both were layed down parallel to each other, just like they were staged. I still have the 3 point rack, horns still intact in the skull. Weird to me anyway.


----------



## Fantail

Years ago on an old lease opening week deer season (gun) two Mennonite girls were carrying baskets and picking berrys I think. They walked right past my spot. I told them they were getting on private land next to more land with other hunters. Asked them if they knew it was open season and mentioned they should wear a orange bonnet or something. They were very polite and left.

Same old lease I was varmint hunting in a hedgerow overlooking another field. It was getting dark and nothing was tooling around so I decide it's about time to hit camp. Just then I hear a dog yawning, maybe 15 feet from me to my right. Turned my head real quick and so did this coyote. Then it was the 30 second stare-down. He yiped and booked out. I think I scared him more then I was. 

On public land I discovered an old grave site, 1-grave. It was somewhat maintained, I don't think by the DEC but maybe just some people who have some respect. If memory serves it was a Corporal from WWI, the site was a few feet square surrounded by a make shift fence made with branches. Some of the branched were down so I fixed them up and weeded it out a little.


----------



## deerhunter97

This could be voted #1 Thread on AT!!!!!! :darkbeer:

Doyle


----------



## Arkie Archer

deerhunter97 said:


> This could be voted #1 Thread on AT!!!!!! :darkbeer:
> 
> Doyle


Oh I think we need a few more stories before we can vote it #1. :wink:


----------



## steve60x

i have one that is explained but was crazy i was walking to my stand on opening day got about 45 mins in at 430 in the mornin and walked up on two people haveing s x in the middle of the woods at 430 am what the f+++???


----------



## deerhunter97

steve60x said:


> i have one that is explained but was crazy i was walking to my stand on opening day got about 45 mins in at 430 in the mornin and walked up on two people haveing s x in the middle of the woods at 430 am what the f+++???


What's so strange about that!??? hahaha :set1_thinking:


----------



## Finger_Flinger

pirogue53 said:


> In a very, very, remote area of the Idaho mountains, about 50 yards into the woods from a one vehicle pullout on a one lane dirt road, a tree had blown over with a mountain bike chained and locked to it. Perfectly centered underneath the tree.


What are you suggesting happend, or do you have any idea?


----------



## 7thSeal

Arkie Archer said:


> Oh I think we need a few more stories before we can vote it #1. :wink:


With another season approaching it shouldn't be too long before we get some more. :lol:


----------



## cathead

*on camera*

This girl took a crap in my mineral lick and I was mad untill I saw the trail cam pictures,she must have through it was an electric fince box.I have kiddney stones and it like giving birth to an anticrist deamon wraped in barbed wire.I was not in the best mood anyway,but when I looked at the pictures and knew this woman I had to bust a gut and suffer the pain,funnest thing I ever saw....


----------



## deathtodeer

cathead said:


> This girl took a crap in my mineral lick and I was mad untill I saw the trail cam pictures,she must have through it was an electric fince box.I have kiddney stones and it like giving birth to an anticrist deamon wraped in barbed wire.I was not in the best mood anyway,but when I looked at the pictures and knew this woman I had to bust a gut and suffer the pain,funnest thing I ever saw....


Well don't just tell us about it....post them up so we can all have a good laugh as well


----------



## letsgobowhuntin

About the rocks being thrown at you.............. I was hunting at the property line, by a stream, of an awsome spot for the first time. I got in the climber before linght and was ready for action when I kept hearing a buck grunt several times each minute, (kind of like how I play with mine when I get really bored when hunting). It didn't sound natural at all. Then I heard and seen large splashing in the stream. Then more splashing. I thought for sure someone was throwing rocks at me and continuesly hitting there grunt call to get my attention as opposed to yelling at me. I was getting freaked out but sat tight. this continued for an hour or so but the grunt calling stopped. Then I looked up to the sky and noticed I was hunting beside a black walnut tree and then I saw a green almost baseball size nut fall into the stream making a loud splash. Boy was I releaved and how I felt foolish. I never got a chance to see the deer throwing the rocks though. True story.


----------



## 25years3Martins

*rock throwing... X 10*

In the mountains of Utah (big cottonwood canyon) public picnic area. We had just finished smores or whatever and were packing up the coolers and such. My buddy Michael and I were putting out the fire if you will... and we heard the oddest noise, almost as if someone was jumping on the picnic table right behind us. I thought it was him, vice versa... when we figured out it wasn't... it was odd, but I am sure explainable...but when rocks the size of large pumpkins started hitting the fence next to us... we started really freaking... of course a fairly steep grade above where the rocks were...some might say rock slide? well, michael and I knew what we heard and the added growling moaning didn't help either. We BOOKED back to the car, left the coolers, hot dog pokers, and food. I was 15 @ the time and freaked out so badly that my mom just put us in the car and we squeeled the tires out of there...Next morning we came back about 0600 with shotgun and rifle in hand... to look for foot prints and get our coolers with my older brother. We were like rambo getting our stuff in the car, then went over to the fence where the huge rocks were...and they were all gone...at least 10 rocks were pushing up agains that fence...all gone...needless to say we didn't hop the fence and look for prints. I still get teased about how quickly I exited stage left... but all you tough guys out there...you would be amazed what goes through your mind when you experience something that intense...

straight up true story... and still has me looking over my shoulder when in the woods!:darkbeer:


----------



## ruffme

This thread is haunted!!! I clicked page 12 three times and it keeps taking me to page 11! I replied and it puts it on 11 but shows a page 12....page 12 must be in the fourth dimension!
:mg:


----------



## Beazer

This isn't a strange story, but it's fairly humorous. 

I've only been hunting for two or three years, and last year was my second full year. I hunt land around my house and occasionally will hunt one of the ladder stands the landowner has left up. I decided last year to to toss out a cornpile, it's legal here, about 40yds closer to his stand so I could bowhunt it. First morning I went to hunt the stand, I had a perfect wind coming into my face as I walked out without any moonlight, and decided not to use my flashlight for the last hundred or so yards. All went well, until the last 5yds of the hike. Since the wind was in my face, the deer around the cornpile didn't notice me coming up. I could hear them about 30yds away from me walking in the corn and eating, so I moved as far as I could to the left to stay away from them and sneak into the stand. Apparently, they weren't all at the corn yet and as I approached the stand I saw a shape about waist high that I assumed was a small pine....it wasn't. I walked right up on waist high deer and got my first experience getting "blown" at. It blew, I yelled, it ran one way and I hauled ***** the other at a dead sprint and didn't stop until I hit my driveway...400yds away. Learning experience to say the least, now I just stand still and blow back or screech like a bird. Then I squealed like a girl and ran like the wind.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

Not really a hunting story, but here we go. 20 years ago my friends were out drinking (high school). I went home and they decided to put this dead **** we had hit on my parents front porch. (whole nother storie). I lived in an old farm house. So they parked the car bout 1/4 mile down the road and run up to the house. On the way back my buddy Aaron runs smack dap into the side of a deer! My buddy beside him about crapped his pants when he saw it. Needless to say, both the deer and Aaron was in complete suprise. I only question is what was the deer thinking, watching this guy run down the road right at it.:darkbeer:


----------



## S2 Kid

cathead said:


> This girl took a crap in my mineral lick and I was mad untill I saw the trail cam pictures,she must have through it was an electric fince box.I have kiddney stones and it like giving birth to an anticrist deamon wraped in barbed wire.I was not in the best mood anyway,but when I looked at the pictures and knew this woman I had to bust a gut and suffer the pain,funnest thing I ever saw....


That is awesome.


----------



## drenalinhunter1

last season i saw two does come up to my stand they hung out for a few minutes out of range, and the one in the back tried to mount the other doe, so i was thinking that it must be a button buck, well they hung around me for almost a half hour and the one that tried mounting bedded down 15 yards away and i could not see any sign of it being a button buck, not sure what was going on there.


----------



## car94401

This is a scary one. I was hunting whitetails in Nova Scotia Canada and I was going through some thick bush and the ground gave in below me and I sank in moss up to my knees. It was November and cold and wet. I looked up and my pants almost got wetter. I was staring at a 150 year old tomb stone on it's side in the tangles. I had stumbled across a pioneer graveyard that had long been abandoned. I looked around and discovered more headstones in the brush. It was really something and we still talk about it. We wrote about it to the local newspaper and the locals finally went in and cleared it up and restored it some. Sorry this is not a samsquanch (abonimal snowman) siting story but hey it was scary. Watch where you walk out there and happy hunting!


----------



## solocamo50

Many years back, in December I think it was, got up one morning and drove to hunting lease. Park my truck about 100 yrds or so down the road from where I go in. I'm far enough off the road I can barely see vehicles go by, gravel road, lightly traveled. About 8:30 or so I see a truck stop, I'm thinkin, somebody up to no good, lookin to lift something from my truck. I get out my binos and see a older couple man and a woman, start walking thru the woods in my direction. They parked right at a posted sign and could see two more if they looked. They keep coming closer and closer, at this point I'm about ready to climb down and give em a piece of my mind. They reach about 30 yards and the Mrs. decided to take a leak, with the back side in my direction. It was not a purty sight....lol. I give em a little time to head back out to the road and I walked out on em, thought the Mrs. was going to faint. I them proceded to give em a lecture on posted signs and their meaning.


----------



## enc-bowhunter

*Holy Crap*

Well heres one of my many. While hunting with my buddy a few years ago I had to walk through a swamp that morning to get to my stand. Of course its still pitch black and I am trying to be as quiet as possible so I dont scare anything. The water is about thigh deep and I am wearing hip boots so its tricky anyway. So I am almost at the back of the swamp when about ten yards from me a beaver slaps his tail on the water immediately scaring the crap out of me and almost making me go take a morning swim The bad thing was the second time it slapped the water was almost as scary as the first!!!:mg:


----------



## bbaker-25

two guys swimming together in creek along ways from no where, kinda freaky thing to see while your fishin


----------



## Lonestar63

bbaker-25 said:


> two guys swimming together in creek along ways from no where, kinda freaky thing to see while your fishin











That could damage a man for life.


----------



## redwingnut22

ttt for some great stories. I just spent about an hour reading these!


----------



## davejohnson2

drenalinhunter1 said:


> last season i saw two does come up to my stand they hung out for a few minutes out of range, and the one in the back tried to mount the other doe, so i was thinking that it must be a button buck, well they hung around me for almost a half hour and the one that tried mounting bedded down 15 yards away and i could not see any sign of it being a button buck, not sure what was going on there.


she was in heat(the one that bedded)cows do it to


----------



## Finger_Flinger

doe on doe action...nothing gets a buck hotter...

Will Primos is going to have that call out next year..


----------



## KalamazooKid

*I found a dead body .....*

.... while shed hunting on property I own in SW MI on March 28 of this year. I found her in a really brushy creek bottom - she'd been there for about 9 months. Freaked me out for a while. They did rule out foul play but never really confirmed a cause of death (to me anyway). I walked up on it thinking it was a deer - while standing next to it I finally realized that the strap around the back was a bra strap ..... whoa.

Here's the story ....
http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/42084767.html 

Do a search for "Anita Hambleton" to read more - I was the property owner that "stumbled upon the body".


----------



## beastmodeonly

I have been walking through the woods,while hunting,and came up on several big meth labs that where in operation.Talk about weird,and I got the hell out of dodge and reported them soon after!


Also came up on a hide out that a guy had built deep in the swamp,and was hiding from the law.He was wanted for bank robbery,pretty crazy.He got reported to.

Couple of my kin foks came up on a old seller in the ground that was being used.Never figured out who was using it!

There is some crazy blair whitch stuff that goes on in the smokey mountains.That I don't care to talk about or explain!


----------



## aggiegoddess

*Bigfoot throws huge stones to kill deer and goats*

Gentlemen:

Bigfoot has been known to throw huge stones and rocks that most adult men cannot lift.

In the Pacific Northwest where they lurk, they kill deer and goats with rocks and stones.

There are dozens of stories of hunters having tents hit by rocks at night in wilderness area far from human activity.

Research Sir Peter Byrne of the Bigfoot Research Project for more details.

There seems to be a colony of Bigfoot in Okla. They will mimic coyotes, call them in and catch and kill/eat them.

TAG


----------



## mathews86

Triton22 said:


> Did the hot air balloon crash immediately or spin around erratically before exploding like the hindenburg after you "raged" it?


the stories about big foot say that they use big rocks to scare people off so big that a normal person cant pick it up with out growning look it up


----------



## beastmodeonly

Anybody else can up on any Black magic,voodoo,or blair whitch kinda stuff up in the mountains to????


----------



## mathews86

i live in southern mich and i have seen a wolverine not a badger in the woods. no one believed me not in till i put a steath cam up were i seen it come out of a wood thickit two times before. and the dnr said they are no longer in mich bull crap. and let me tell you what they make some really scary sounds in the woods


----------



## beastmodeonly

plenty of wolverine football players in michigan!ha ha


mathews86 said:


> i live in southern mich and i have seen a wolverine not a badger in the woods. no one believed me not in till i put a steath cam up were i seen it come out of a wood thickit two times before. and the dnr said they are no longer in mich bull crap. and let me tell you what they make some really scary sounds in the woods


----------



## nycbowhuntr

didnt happen during hunting season but when i was younger like 14 15, me and my friends saw a feww guys with white hoods wlaking in a line. To this day were convinced tehy were KKK members. 

dont take this statemnt thinking im racist im not :darkbeer:


----------



## LOST

KalamazooKid said:


> .... while shed hunting on property I own in SW MI on March 28 of this year. I found her in a really brushy creek bottom - she'd been there for about 9 months. Freaked me out for a while. They did rule out foul play but never really confirmed a cause of death (to me anyway). I walked up on it thinking it was a deer - while standing next to it I finally realized that the strap around the back was a bra strap ..... whoa.
> 
> Here's the story ....
> http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/42084767.html
> 
> Do a search for "Anita Hambleton" to read more - I was the property owner that "stumbled upon the body".


Man, that would suck. Seems like alot of AT members have come up on bodies in the woods. Hope I never do.


----------



## warchild

*one strange thing I saw*

While fishing by the Chattahoochee river I was walking down a remote trail and found a black chicken suspended from a tree by a piece of wire hung by his feet .The head had been cut off and maggots were dripping from the neck onto a pentagram marked on the ground with white paint.I think I broke a land speed record getting out of there.Probably just kids screwing around but I didn't take any chances.


----------



## Buckgrunter

This ones scary, A couple seasons back I'm walking out at night, It was dead quite with a nearly full moon, very good visibility. 

Where I parked my truck was next to an old abandoned farm house with a bunch of dilapidated out buildings. As I'm walking past the old homestead I hear this voice, the voice of a small child, very high and clear, it said "did you see any deer". 

I about came out of my boots and spun towards the voice which sounded like it was 20' from me and saw nothing. I stood there for a few seconds, straining with my eyes and ears for any movement, still nothing.

I actually called out "is anyone there" thinking that some guys was maybe hunting with his kid. I walked quickly to my truck and got out of there, I was shaken up the whole drive home.

When I told my hunting buddy, who I shared the property with, he looked at me for a long moment and said " man you must have seen a huge buck out there", he thought I was trying to scare him off the spot (not a bad idea). I never hunted that spot in the evening again.


----------



## hockeymack17

im from the area and would'nt mind checking the spot out. not so much for the hunting but with all these ghost stories that every one and the brother seem to have would'nt mind haven my own as i am a non0believer and feel like an outcast! lol ill let you know if its safe to go back in at night!


----------



## jace

If you ever go back in the wooley swamp, well you better not go at night, theres things out there in the middle of those woods that make man grown cry from fright, things that crawl, things that fly, and things that creep around on the ground, and they say the ghost of lucious clay gets up and he walks around, but i couldnt believe it , I just had to find out for myself............


----------



## hockeymack17

p.s. to the poster in wastenaw.....

for the above poster, if your in pickney the woods all through the city are actualy said to be haunted. Check google for "michigan hauntings" or somthing and you will find it on a few web sites... Back in high school when we would go out to my cottage and throw a few back we would usualy end the night with a stroll through the woods...There was for sure some crazy stuuf that went on in there but only one time that i would even think about saying it may have been somthing that had a small chance of being spooky.....The trails are pretty over grown sence they closed them down to motorized vehicles so at times the main trail was only a couple feet wide. So on the way in (cant think how to explain it so bare with me) It soudned like we were walking up on an animal that would take off. Only problem was after the first bush and small tree shake or stick break you wouldnt hear it take another step. This also happend when we were right next to it. My buddy was in front i was in back and it would be inbetween us each time and each time it was right right at the trail edge. Like when we shinned the light to the noise we would see a tree or 2 an inch or so in diameter shaking still that would be the first tree to the side of the trail.. We even started shinng the light along the sides and it continued but we never saw a thing!! So we keep going through some pretty thick thorny stuff that i wouldnt see anyone going through unless hunting was involved (actualy the path i take)... So we are about a mile in and about 1/2 mile away from where the trail someone just hiking or riding would stop and we see kid's summer clothes all over the trail.... This was early spring and it had not been anywhere close to wearing shorts yet... I also did not see them at all while i was hunting that season.... Well we go a little farther and my buddy just starts booking out so i follow him and once were out and i catch up to him i ask ***?!?! he goes "you didnt hear that" "i heard little kids laughing" and this was prolly around 3 am on a weekday so id ont see kids being awake at that time or out in the middle of the woods... O well sorry for the book but this happened in washtenam and the guy above is from washtenaw and reminded me!!



i have the area was haunted but never heard nothing about it being haunted by kids... So i guess i just thought it was pretty crazy to hear a guy from the same county hear little kids aswell


----------



## iharangozo94

beastmodeonly said:


> Anybody else can up on any Black magic,voodoo,or blair whitch kinda stuff up in the mountains to????


i dont even want to talk about the moutains i live under. i wont go near them at dark without a gun. theres some sort of insane crazy people up there


----------



## hockeymack17

iharangozo94 said:


> i dont even want to talk about the moutains i live under. i wont go near them at dark without a gun. theres some sort of insane crazy people up there


you guys are teasing the crap outa me with this!! tell us the stories!!!!!! I get pumped at the start of each one only to hear "well im too scared to tell it"... lol thats not the exact quote but close!!


----------



## bill_collector

Found a man's **** dog one day on an evening hunt. Called the guy and told him where he could get it and I told him I would tie it up to a tree next to my truck. So I tied him up and went on hunting. I was about 200 yards from the truck on the edge of a beanfield. After about 30 minutes this dog starts going crazy barking and he barked solid for the better part of an hour. All of a sudden he stops. I didn't think anything about it and hunted til way past dark. I got back to my truck and some A**hole had shot this dog with his bow and untied him from the tree so he could run off. I found him about 20 yards away dead. I only wish that I had climbed down and went and checked things out. I might of got my butt kicked but that sob would have never thought about shooting a dog again. Never did find out who it was.


----------



## coondogg

marzo91 said:


> This is the gospel truth....
> 
> About 15 years ago, I was helping a buddy track a buck he one-lunged. The deer had gone a long ways through a huge red-pine plantation. After a couple hours, we were in the dark, in the middle of the night, and in the middle of nowhere. The nearest road was a fire-lane a mile section away. We had lost blood in the pine needles, and were deciding what to do , when a white bright light lit up the entire area like day-light. The lit up area seemed to be the size of a football field. The huge lit up area seemed to move off to our side about 100 yards. We froze, the hairs on the back of our necks felt like they were getting plucked out one at a time. We marked last blood with my hat and slowly tried to aproach the lit up area. The area remained lit up like daylight until we reached the edge of the lit up area. Not knowing what to do, I called out, "Hey, do you need any help?" In an instant the white light turned pitch black. There was never a single noise of a person or thing. Just total eerie silence. Talk about hair standing up on every body part you have!


This wasnt in N.C. was it? I had the same happen near greenville near some railroad tracks. Scared me to death.


----------



## Hank Pepperpot

Years ago, when I was a teenager, I had a tree stand hung by a creek, adjacent to a railroad trestle. It was heavily wooded, and was a little bit scary even in the middle of the day. 
Opening day of the season, I make my way out to the stand in the dark, feeling a lot better once i was up in the tree. It was just beginning to get light when I heard a rustling coming down the narrow little trail. At first I thought it was a deer, but then I saw it was not. for a good bit I was not sure what i was seeing until it got pretty close to the tree. It was what appeared to be hobo. He was really short, almost like a midget but not quite. He had a long dirty gray beard and long dirty gray hair, and he was completely buck naked! And this dude was filthy, just smeared head to toe in mud and filth and God knows what else. Trailing behind was an old black lab that he was pulling behind on a length of cord that he had tied around its neck. That dog looked real old, kinda fat, and walked like it had arthritis in its hips. This dude is yelling real mean at the poor dog, talking gibberish, kind of like he was speaking in tongues or something. About thirty yards from my tree he stops and just starts laying in to this poor old dog, not hitting it or anything, just babbling all loud and crazy. The dog starts rearing up on its hind legs, up and down, up and down, whining like crazy. The man likes this, and the tone to his nonsense talk becomes encouraging. Finally the dog rears all the way up, and stays there, perfectly balanced on its hind legs. The man seems satisfied with this, and turns and continues down the trail, with this old black lab shuffling behind, walking on its hind legs like a gosh darn circus dog or something. 
It was the creepiest dang thing I've ever seen. I've never even told my wife that story, and it makes me nervous just writing about it, like I had seen something I was not supposed to see.


----------



## Buckgrunter

hockeymack17 said:


> im from the area and would'nt mind checking the spot out. not so much for the hunting but with all these ghost stories that every one and the brother seem to have would'nt mind haven my own as i am a non0believer and feel like an outcast! lol ill let you know if its safe to go back in at night!


The property was a lease in SE Jackson County, just west of Manchester, I don't hunt there anymore. I guess I still consider myself a non-believer also, I've never believed in ghosts or had any kind of paranormal experience before.

I wished it never happened, I get to thinking about it when I'm walking in or out in the dark. I sort of get mad at myself thinking for God's sake man up your 41 years old!


----------



## Finger_Flinger

Hank Pepperpot said:


> Years ago, when I was a teenager, I had a tree stand hung by a creek, adjacent to a railroad trestle. It was heavily wooded, and was a little bit scary even in the middle of the day.
> Opening day of the season, I make my way out to the stand in the dark, feeling a lot better once i was up in the tree. It was just beginning to get light when I heard a rustling coming down the narrow little trail. At first I thought it was a deer, but then I saw it was not. for a good bit I was not sure what i was seeing until it got pretty close to the tree. It was what appeared to be hobo. He was really short, almost like a midget but not quite. He had a long dirty gray beard and long dirty gray hair, and he was completely buck naked! And this dude was filthy, just smeared head to toe in mud and filth and God knows what else. Trailing behind was an old black lab that he was pulling behind on a length of cord that he had tied around its neck. That dog looked real old, kinda fat, and walked like it had arthritis in its hips. This dude is yelling real mean at the poor dog, talking gibberish, kind of like he was speaking in tongues or something. About thirty yards from my tree he stops and just starts laying in to this poor old dog, not hitting it or anything, just babbling all loud and crazy. The dog starts rearing up on its hind legs, up and down, up and down, whining like crazy. The man likes this, and the tone to his nonsense talk becomes encouraging. Finally the dog rears all the way up, and stays there, perfectly balanced on its hind legs. The man seems satisfied with this, and turns and continues down the trail, with this old black lab shuffling behind, walking on its hind legs like a gosh darn circus dog or something.
> It was the creepiest dang thing I've ever seen. I've never even told my wife that story, and it makes me nervous just writing about it, like I had seen something I was not supposed to see.


Damn...


----------



## ruffme

Finger_Flinger said:


> Damn...


Was it Poohbah from the world of wonders freak show?

Which I JUSTTTT happened to have the "pleasure" of seeing last weekend!


----------



## hockeymack17

Buckgrunter said:


> The property was a lease in SE Jackson County, just west of Manchester, I don't hunt there anymore. I guess I still consider myself a non-believer also, I've never believed in ghosts or had any kind of paranormal experience before.
> 
> I wished it never happened, I get to thinking about it when I'm walking in or out in the dark. I sort of get mad at myself thinking for God's sake man up your 41 years old!


lol i hear ya man..im 23 and just knowing the woods i hunt is listed in a few "haunted spots in michigan" web sites gets my mind going in all sorts of directions... Gtes better when im in stand till i remeber im stuck and if some ghost does come its a long way down!! I mean even the toughest kids in my high school back in the day were all playing cards and freaked out and every single one of them freaked out and left the house for a few days while his pop's was out of town..... They all claim to have seen his mom walk past the door way who died of cancer when he was real young...I just wish i could actualy see somthing like that to be like WOW ghosts ARE real!!


----------



## d91

Good grief... I hate I read this thread... I hate it when I get paranoid in the pitch black woods on a cold morning.

I did have a barn owl land on a limb beside once. It scared the hell out of me. Couldn't hear it coming. It's a wonder I didn't find out if my safety belt works that morning.


----------



## Foxzr2

This thread is great I am in the military and had 24 hour duty and I read every post and it took me all night to read. Didn't know there were crazy things that happened in MD. Can't wait to start hunting in a couple weeks.

Not funny or scary, but strange;

As for me, One day me and my dad were small gaming it and were walking along. We heard this crashing through a thicket and a doe ran right in between us. I remember saying to my dad, dam that deer didn't even know we were there. We were about 15 ft apart. Then a 13 point buck came out of the thicket too. It stopped short of us and started smelling like crazy and stumping on the ground. He walk up to my dad and started smelling again. My dad could've poked the dam thing in the eye with his barrel. Then my dad moved and the buck backed up a couple of steps and hit the trail looking for that doe. We were *** can't that happen during season.


----------



## huntnfish21

ttt


----------



## aroseli2

Never seen anything scary but I have had some unusual experiences:

Flushed a hen pheasant and then watched her clothesline herself on the power lines about 1/2 mile away. She did a backflip and died right there.

Had a doe swim right through my decoy spread on willow slough. There was no dry ground for about 3/4 of a mile in any direction.

Had a squirrel climb onto my deerstand and stare me down even after I turned around and said "Have another one squirrel!" I also had one climb down from above me and he was so close that I could hear him breathing and I'm hard of hearing.

My uncle watched a deer jump in the river and die and then a guy comes running after it flinging clothes along the way and jumps into the river. This was 3rd week of november in central IL so I don't know...maybe going above and beyond a reasonable attempt at retrieval. 

Last one, my buddy was sitting in a ground blind near the property line one day when he heard people talking. They walk closer and he sees its a realtor showing the adjacent property to some city boys. This was during the first weekend of the IL shotgun season. They finally saw him (he was wearing blaze orange) and they just waved and continued on like nothing happened. Ruined his hunt.


----------



## aroseli2

Oh yeah, what is "ttt" for?


----------



## Gary in Ohio

aroseli2 said:


> Oh yeah, what is "ttt" for?


*T*o *t*he *t*op

It bumps it up to the first thread on the list.

Oh yeah, I once had an F16 fly almost directly over my head at a very low altitude.


----------



## ONEIDAONE

One of my buddies saw a deer during bow season eating out of his strawberry patch that had an arrow sticking all the way through him and just kept grazing like nothing was wrong. As for all the screams yall here a bobcat makes a screech that sound just like a woman or baby screaming.


----------



## Texas Shooter

Saw to grey whales swim right past me while salmon fishing near the mouth of the Klamath River in Northern California. They were headed upstream. I fished for hours and never saw them come back. I don't know how often they do that, but great white sharks have been reported in that river as far as 50 miles upstream. Was it strange to see whales in a river then? I don't know, maybe they do it all the time. Pretty cool though.


----------



## camofreak

Texas Shooter said:


> Saw to grey whales swim right past me while salmon fishing near the mouth of the Klamath River in Northern California. They were headed upstream. I fished for hours and never saw them come back. I don't know how often they do that, but great white sharks have been reported in that river as far as 50 miles upstream. Was it strange to see whales in a river then? I don't know, maybe they do it all the time. Pretty cool though.


THat whole river is dammed 50 miles up river though, and it is way to shallow for a grey whale to get through, have seen seals in there though.


----------



## WMDTalley

I know this is not a crazy story by any means but here goes. I was bowhunting in National Forrest that borders my property in Southwest Missouri (Wright County). I saw some kind of large cat slinking his/her way through the woods at about 40 yards. It was around 8:30 am so it was by no means dark. It was large like a mountain lion/panther with a long tail, but had the markings similar to a bobcat. To this day I have no idea what kind of cat it was. I continued to hunt the same area for years and never saw it again. I even went as far as to call the Conservation Department to explain what I saw and they had no answer. All I know is whatever kind of cat it was it is not indigenous to Missouri. If anyone knows what kind of cat it may have been, please let me know.


----------



## x-it

Lsat year while on stand I heard something coming up the ridge behind me. I stand grab my bow cause alot of deer do this. It was two red foxes. I shoot the first one and his buddy runs up to him and starts attacking him after he is dead and trys to drag him off. Some friend huh. So I get the ones atention and he comes over to my tree and stands there looking at me and wont leave. After about 10 mins he leaves. Foxes are weird.


----------



## FedSmith

Weirdest thing I ever saw in the woods?

A gibbon making flan. Had a double-boiler and everything.

Guy was good. So was whatever I drank in Madagascar.

Drank the same stuff in Fiji. 
They (meaning the National Fijan Order of Screwing with Americans) soak some roots in water, squeeze it out like dishtowels and it looks just like Mississippi mudwater, then drink it in a ceremony with your shirt off. Men only, as women have more sense than to chant and drink mud half-naked. We don't.

Well after 13 or 47 of these coconut shells full of this stuff I wondered around the woods running into mongooses, and giant fruitbats eating papayas while the hovered (and honked like geese) and snakes the size of firehoses, mixed with every livestock animal known to man (including a chicken being simultaneously carried by 3 mongooses, or mongeese, whichever) until I walked into a sandspur patch about an acre in diameter. 

Now for those of you from Up North who are used to always wearing....what the heck are they called...SHOES! For those of you who grew up wearing shoes you do cannout comprehend what a nightmare sandspurs are. God allowed Satan to make a great many plants, and he made tiny nearly invisible cacti for where people go most of their lives without shoes. It seems you find these thing deep in your footflesh when you are either having the time of your live, carrying a venomous animal in a foul mood, or you have to go Number 2 so bad you are on the verge of launching.

Anyway, if you live in Canada or near it, Google "sandspurs" and you can see what a buzzkill they are.

ANYWAY, once I extricated myself from this hellhole it was dark and I was walking down the beach toward lights when a rock RAN INTO ME! I backed up and the rock kept going. It was a 600-pound turtle coming a shore to lay eggs, and damn-near severed my shinbone. It smelled like garlic (this still mystifies me) and I kept heading toward the light, which turned out to be the hotel we were staying in. My girlfriend was sitting with 2 fugly British sisters in the open-air resturaunt/bar (was really nice) who were tall and skinny and would have been hot if they had cins, as they had obviously won the Breast Lottery from their home state.

Anyway, Lynn asked what was wrong with me, and a waiter brought me a shirt. I mumbled, "Straaaatocaaaster!" put the shirt on and stormed the stage and asked the guitarist to hand it over. I promised I'd buy him a new guitar if I hurt it, and told the band to go have a drink on the house. I did a set of Jimmy Buffet, one of Journey, alot of Van Halen and some other stuff, all the while the band was drinking. I got a standing ovation and a 1200-dollar bartab, and we ran into more of those giant fruit bats walking the path to our bungalow. God those things are 6 feet across. YEESH!


----------



## brownback

Back several years ago before I took up treestand hunting.... I was hunting on the ground above a road with a good scrape line. Directly behind me (5 yards) was a rock that stood about 8 foot. 40 mins into the hunt I hear something making its way around the rock. It was a 4 point that came directly at me @ 5 yards (never knew I was there) walked on by me to the road and started working some scrapes. Now I had seen a big boy there a couple days earlier which is the reason I was there and let this boy go. A hour later I hear something else coming from the same direction as the forky had came ...so I turned and faced the rock with position to shoot. when it came to the rock it stopped... or at least I thought. The next thing I see is a big black head glaring down at me....no joke this bear was 5 yards of me on a 8 foot rock looking down at me. When it turned...I drawed... with no intention to shoot unless I had to. It calmy walked on around the ridge. Scared the crap out of me. It was a smaller bear....and after sitting there for another 20 mins I hear something else coming from the same direction...I wasted no time...I was out of there. There was no deer going to be folllowing a bear. A week later I put a good friend there and he killed the 8 point I was after 15 minutes after daybreak. A hunt I will never forget!!!


----------



## wis_archer

Waited for an animal to come out of a thicket while scouting today.

10 feet away on the ground a SKUNK!


----------



## duckaholic

Last month me and afew of my buddies were out bowfishing like we do almost every friday and sat night this time one of them brought their girlfriends along and we were on Lake Ouachita. Well we got up in a small creek channel tryin to find fish havin a slow night. Well we got up in there in the 16/56 with the 4 500watt lights and the generator goin and we got up in the crek playin musical spots on the boat to get unhung from runnin so shallow when we learn satan himself has taken control of the motorguide. If you turn to far it would run wide open cut all the way to one side. Well we went afew coves down and had gotten as shallow as we cud go when my buddy hits a drum and the trollin motor went satanic slamming us into the bank an hung in the mud. All the while the generator which is a honda so fairly quiet still running and the lights on the bank something comes crashing down the mountain headin straight to us sounding like a freight train. I draw the oneida and hold dead on the noise expecting to shoot sumthin at any second when it gets to a thick stand of honeysuckle ab 5yards from us and stops. Still at full draw for over a minute before whatever it is slowly walks back towards where it came. We got unhung and stayed in there for about 20mins every now and then hearing limbs break and rustling over the generator. That was the first and last time we forgot the shotgun and a pistol.  As to the rocks I actually saw afew in flight they were no pinecones or walnuts but rocks. The one that I saw narrowly miss my buddies head was alil bigger than a mans fist.


----------



## dlotto28

Speaking of moles. I was turkey hunting last spring and kept hearing sounds of the mud moving. I held really still so I knew it wasn't me. Then I saw a mole or gopher burrowing across the bottom of my blind not too far below the surface. I just watched his trail raise up as he dug across the blind.


----------



## prairieboy

Great stories,here is mine. I hunt my stepfathers farm in southern Manitoba.One slow morning,not much deer movement,the bush suddenly explodes with action.Does,fawns and bucks come flying out of the trees 50 yards across from me.Tails up they are in full panic mode,running out of the bush,then back in,then back out again.A big doe almost ran right threw my ground blind. I'm thinking WTH,wolf,coyotes,or farm dogs chasing them?I start hearing loud crashing,branches snapping.Something big is coming.I grab my bow wondering is this a big buck or what.It's big alright.The farmer down the road is missing a bull and he is staring right at me.1500lbs of beef walks right up to my blind,sniffs and snorts and proceeds to do what I was afraid I was going to do.He lifts his tale and craps 2 feet from me.Than has a "little tinkle " and with a backwards glance heads out to the alfalfa field I'm sitting on to refill his consideral belly.It's funny to think back on now but I sure wished I was in a tree stand that morning.


----------



## hunt1up

*collared deer*

Two seasons back, I pulled in my parents driveway in early October and spotted 4 does eating in the cover field next to their house. I was suprised to see that one was wearing a bright orange collar. I proceeded to call the DNR and ask the legality of me shooting a collared deer, if I got the chance. I thought it may be a research deer, much like a band on a goose and that it would be a rare animal to harvest. They told me there was no law against it. 

Well a month passed and I never saw the deer again. Then one day while sitting my favorite old spot in early November, I see a deer coming down the trail. I was suprised that it was the collared doe! I debated if I would shoot it if it came within range. It walked in rather cool as a cucumber and sniffed my ladder. It walked out to 5 yards and I made the prettiest lung shot ever. It just kept walking like it never happened, 20 yards later it just fell over.

I was so excited and quickly went to see what the collar said. It said nothing! I asked around and was told about a guy who had found a fawn, raised it, and collared it. About 10 miles away. One day it jumped from its pen and went wild. At the time of the shot it was at least a 2 1/2 year old.
The guy heard of my kill and supposedly my name was mudddd in his mind. How was I supposed to know?! No rock throwing beast here, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Buckshot454

TTT:beer:


----------



## Special_K

bigfoot.:wink:


----------



## cgbills

fireman1296 said:


> This was not funny scared the crap out of me. I am at work reading this stuff at 11:30 at night. Started reading it 1 hour ago. A co worker just walked up behind me and asks. What ya doing. Scared the crap out of me again. Going to bed with great visions of nightmares. I don't do scarry.:eek2::eek2::eek2:



scarry stuff


----------



## chrizandbj08

*Lets see u biggest deer killed*

Big deer killed


----------



## paraglide

*funny looking mulie*

One day-after-Christmas, I pick up a couple of my nieces to take them up to Grandma's. As we are driving I spotted a bunch of mulies in a fallow wheat field. Then I notice one odd shape/color off to the side. It was a reindeer with 1 antler, and a red halter with gold lettering. I could not read the lettering, but I imagine it was a name for Santa's escaped livestock. This is a non-native game specie and legal for anyone with a hunting license. I had a rifle in the truck. I also had two little girls who would never forgive me for killing Rudolph. Had to debate this one pretty hard. Drove around looking for a farm house to associate with the field and ask permission, but failed, and so Blitzen lived another day.


----------



## wildones

my hunting partner


----------



## Washi

Buckgrunter said:


> This ones scary, A couple seasons back I'm walking out at night, It was dead quite with a nearly full moon, very good visibility.
> 
> Where I parked my truck was next to an old abandoned farm house with a bunch of dilapidated out buildings. As I'm walking past the old homestead I hear this voice, the voice of a small child, very high and clear, it said "did you see any deer".
> 
> I about came out of my boots and spun towards the voice which sounded like it was 20' from me and saw nothing. I stood there for a few seconds, straining with my eyes and ears for any movement, still nothing.
> 
> I actually called out "is anyone there" thinking that some guys was maybe hunting with his kid. I walked quickly to my truck and got out of there, I was shaken up the whole drive home.
> 
> When I told my hunting buddy, who I shared the property with, he looked at me for a long moment and said " man you must have seen a huge buck out there", he thought I was trying to scare him off the spot (not a bad idea). I never hunted that spot in the evening again.


It would have freaked me out for a little bit but I would have had to try to talk back to them.
Are sure it wasn't just a kid in a tree stand or ground blind you couldn't see?


----------



## cgbills

coloradodave said:


> The strangest thing I have ever seen was a hiker that looked EXACTLY like Rosie O'Donnell passed by where I was sitting next to a trail. I couldn't tell if "it" was a guy or a girl...



I would have shot it...


----------



## dogzlife

DeerslayinSOB said:


> Alright I have one but this happened to a friend of mine this weekend. I went goose hunting b/c it was opening day and my buddy went deer hunting . Well I received a phone call from at 10:00 and he was irrate.
> 
> Well it turns out that someone trespassed on the property we hunt and then proceded to undress and take pictures of himself in a black g-string right next to the grain silo which is about 150yds. from my buddies stand.
> 
> So he (my buddy) came down mainly b/c he could not stand seeing this anymore and walked up on this guy and freaked the ever loving daylights out of the exhibitionist. After my buddy talked to him and told him that he trespassing the man told him that he never knew that people hunted there and that he did this all the time.
> 
> Amazing we never saw this guy before but I guess that was a blessing.
> 
> True story it happened last Saturday





snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


Just a quick plug for Snoopy. Really cracked me up.


----------



## PSEWhitetail

Wow


----------



## booppr

this summer and last archery seasonmy dad and i saw some flashing lights off in the distance at night. it was like they were timed and happened in intervals. there was no lightning storms or anything even 30 miles away. it looked like someone was taking a picture with a humungus flash.


have you ever watched the mating rituals of moose??? we were driving down a dirt road to one of our hunting spots and we some up on a little meadow with a pond at the far end of the meadow. well our windows were down and we heard this sound like a cow trying to mooo with a super bad head cold. it was gargling and just plain wierd sounding. we pull foreward about 50 yards and there to our left 20 yards from the road is a little bull moose with a cow that had a calf. the bull would paw at this little hole in the ground getting it all dug up and then pee in it... then he moved out of the way and the cow ran to the hole AND SATRTED ROLLING ARROUND IN IT!?!?! this went on for like 15 minutes back and forth. then a nother cow moose crossed the road right in front of us , it almost hit the truck while it was running (my dads deisle F350 was running through the whole thing). when the second cow got to the hole she pushed the first smaller cow out ofthe hole and started rolling around in the hole. then the two cows got into a fight! imagine that wto cow moose on their hind legs kicking at eachother over a little bull with paddles like a whitetail?!?!?!


----------



## booppr

*another one*

we were driving up the back side of rollins pass, from the winter park side(for you guys in colorado that know where thats at) and all of the sudden my dad and i see someone on a vespadriving twards us. first of all this was wierd because it wasnt a maintaind road and was pretty bumpy. as it got closer we saw a pink dress flapping in the wind..... IT WAS A GUY IN A PINK DRESS DRIVING A VESPA DOWN A 4X4 ROAD IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE. he was pretty hary too:zip:my dad and i just looked at eachother and talked about it and we both still couldnt believe our eyes we kinda thought the guy lost a bet or had one heck of a tent party.....


----------



## mathews86

i seen a almost all white doe with brown ears


----------



## Seanr900

*Strange stuff*

Im a virgin, forgive me!!! Just found this great thread. Thought I'd say I have had bats bump my hat. Hummingbirds land on my nocks. I've also seen some dumb rifle hunters running and shooting at elk that were running away and over 500 yds away from them. Saw a wolf (according to the DOW they aren't here), an honest to goodness WILD buffalo, and found dinosaur eggs all in the same area of northwest Colo.

No Bigfoot stories, too bad, they are always the best. Unless you scare the poop out of a guy by a silo. 

2005 Ally


----------



## MushroomHound

I got in my ground blind about an hour early and had a long wait for daylight. I switched my light off, sat down and started waiting. The woods was completely still and I was anticipating a great opening morning of rifle season.

All of a sudden the woods lit up around me in about a 20 yard circle, I could see all the trees, bark, leaves on the ground etc, then as soon as it lit up it was pitch black again. I though "crap someone else is out here and hitting me with a light to let me know they are here" so I stood up, turned my flashlight on and turned a full 360 while shining it out so we could figure out where we were exactly. I was thinking it was weird because there were no other cars out there and I was a couple miles back in the woods down a 2 track.

After shining my light out I waited for a response and there was nothing. I'm thinking wth.. So I sit back back down and listen to the dead silence.. and about 15 minutes later THE WOODS LIGHTS UP AGAIN! This time I look around real quick to see where the light is coming from and can't see nothing so I'm about freaking out. Just like before it only lasted a second or two then it was pitch black again.

There are no roads out there other than the tw0-track I was parked on and no vehicles drove through that morning till almost daylight and those were easily visible and audible through the woods and there were no airplanes or helicopters flying over. I don't know what it was.

It was a long scary wait that morning for daylight. When it got light nobody else was out there and nobody had left in the dark because I would've easily heard them walking in the woods.

I still hunt in that spot every year, but I never go in that early anymore. I wait till I can see the sunlight lighting up the horizon.

A little more to the story... The year before that a whole family was camped out out there and on opening day I heard a very muffled gunshot and not long later I heard people screaming. I hurried and walked the 1/8th of a mile to their camp with my mom and when we got there we found out their teenage son had accidentally killed himself in the woods. Was a really bad day and we were one of the first responders. 

I'm not saying it's related but whatever lit the woods up around me wasn't something explainable.


----------



## gbienvenu

Ttt


----------



## Dee74

*Buck almost killed*

Ok When I was a teenager in western NY I was hunting on the ground leaning up against a tree. It was before daylight so I was just sitting there with my trusty Mossberg. I had walked in and had a drag rag tied to my boot with some Tinks 69. Well I am trying to wake up up when all of a sudden there were a couple of large grunts and this buck just racks the tree I am leaning up against. Thank God it was the side away from me. I turn a flash light on that direction and the buck was getting ready for a direct hit this time. I dropped the flashlight emptied out five slugs in the general vicinity and the buck ran off. I must have missed because I thoroughly searched and there was not blood on the snow anywhere. After checking my drawers from earlier I continued to hunt and took home a smaller buck later that day. That darn Tinks 69 is some potent stuff


----------



## marzo91

*Bright light*

#62 October 22nd, 2008, 06:44 PM 
marzo91 
Registered User Join Date: Aug 2004
Posts: 106 

Bright lights... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the gospel truth....

Sounds like something that happerned to me. This is post #62 from this thread.
About 15 years ago, I was helping a buddy track a buck he one-lunged. The deer had gone a long ways through a huge red-pine plantation. After a couple hours, we were in the dark, in the middle of the night, and in the middle of nowhere. The nearest road was a fire-lane a mile section away. We had lost blood in the pine needles, and were deciding what to do , when a white bright light lit up the entire area like day-light. The lit up area seemed to be the size of a football field. The huge lit up area seemed to move off to our side about 100 yards. We froze, the hairs on the back of our necks felt like they were getting plucked out one at a time. We marked last blood with my hat and slowly tried to aproach the lit up area. The area remained lit up like daylight until we reached the edge of the lit up area. Not knowing what to do, I called out, "Hey, do you need any help?" In an instant the white light turned pitch black. There was never a single noise of a person or thing. Just total eerie silence. Talk about hair standing up on every body part you have!


----------



## Haywire1014

Ttt


----------



## Bakdahelup

:mg:


----------



## Bakdahelup

Demonian said:


> For the people who have seen odd bright lights zipping around at warp speed and doing strange stuff, try this: Ball Lightning
> 
> 
> As for a story... Not exactly hunting.
> 
> My ex-wife and I used to drive around some remote areas around Bend, OR. in search of lost treasure that come from old dump sights. I still have a few laudanum bottles, turned purple from the sun, and such around somewhere. It was on one of those trips, with our almost 1 yr. old sleeping soundly in the back seat of my K-5 with the top off (in a car seat that had a built in shade), that we decided to check a new site we had found. Nothing more than 40 or 50 feet from the Blazer, so we could still attend to our son, if need be. - This was about 13 years ago, before "tread lightly" became such an issue and I was an idiot and didn't always drive on anything that could even begin to be described as a road....so I was parked in essentially the middle of this old dump site. - I spotted something very odd in the middle of this circle of trees.
> 
> I took a couple more steps closer to it before I realized what it was; Very large claw marks in the earth had thrown the pine needle bed that is usually found under a stand of trees into a mound, and half concealed in that mound was a rather large cow elk. It didn't stink of decay, so the kill was fresh as it was summer and the temp was around 95. So there I am. Standing about 20 feet from my wife, 65 feet from the truck, our little son in the truck, sleeping, and something large enough to kill an adult cow elk, then bury it, in the area and all of my guns sitting at home, in the safe. Needless to say we high-tailed it out of the area and never went back.
> 
> I didn't see any tracks, so I have no idea if it was a cat, or a bear or a Snuffalufagus.
> 
> Still scares the ever loving **** out of me when I think about it, and how stupid we were.


I guess I can't tell the story about how I killed this elk with my bare hands.


----------



## Buckshot454

*Freaky!*

Marzo91-
Your story and the other dudes is enough to scare the sh-- out
of me. That kind of event just does not add up. I think it is kind
of cool in a way though............
Mark


----------



## Ne. Bow Hunt

bump


----------



## bowhuntnsteve

other hunters who do not have permission walking right by the posted signs along the property line


----------



## Arkie Archer

ttt


----------



## xman59

stangest thing i had was a new york city boy down in sabinal texas on day lease, my bunch had leased the entire ranch for 4 days...his days had expired but he convinced the owner to let him stay over,, intruding on our hunt there was enough property but he kinda started acting like he owned the place... its always a bad idea to cross a bunch of cops.... he had a verbal confrontation with one of the guys, i never did learn who sneeked into his room, but when he awoke the next morning their was a noose hanging down right were his head would slip into it when he sat up, it was only tumb tacked in the ceiling but he got the hint , at least we know he did after he came in from his morning hunt, seems someone knew which ladder stand he was going to hunt.. some how the seat and top three steps got vasalined!!!!!

he went complaining about this to the owner who came to me and asked if i knew anything about it, i told him the truth, not until after he had said something about it, .. then i told the owner he has got all of us, more than a little irratated.... went back over to him told him to pack his bags he had thirty minutes left to get off the property,, and he had lost the hunt money he had already payed.....

i became good friends with the owner... and he still doesnt believe i had nothing to do with the vasaline.... he knew i was clear of the noose thing cause i wasnt tall enough to reach the ceiling without standing on the bed... but one of the other guys sure made a good suspect... i guess that crime will go unsolved!!!


----------



## kevinmann319

classy move


----------



## Gen128

Not near as crazy as some of these, but I once saw a fox getting attacked by a bunch of crows. The fox was retaliating, but he was much outnumbered. The crows just took turns diving at the fox like a boxer with hundreds of arms. It was pretty cool. 

I also once got chased out of the woods by a cow. I was just cruising along and suddenly saw a VERY large black thing in the brush ahead of me. I started moving away, and heard the brush breaking behind me as it started barreling after. My first thought was that I was about to be mauled by a black bear momma. When I didn't hear the noise anymore, I ran a few more yards and peaked behind to see a big ole cow staring after me. Not sure if that counts as crazy, but I sure felt like a sissy when I got back to the truck.


----------



## ztc92

Gen128 said:


> Not near as crazy as some of these, but I once saw a fox getting attacked by a bunch of crows. The fox was retaliating, but he was much outnumbered. The crows just took turns diving at the fox like a boxer with hundreds of arms. It was pretty cool.
> 
> I also once got chased out of the woods by a cow. I was just cruising along and suddenly saw a VERY large black thing in the brush ahead of me. I started moving away, and heard the brush breaking behind me as it started barreling after. My first thought was that I was about to be mauled by a black bear momma. When I didn't hear the noise anymore, I ran a few more yards and peaked behind to see a big ole cow staring after me. Not sure if that counts as crazy, but I sure felt like a sissy when I got back to the truck.


This just happened to me on Tuesday night! I was coming out in the dark with only a cheap headlamp and my bow...and suddenly a huge pair of eyes appeared on the trail ahead. They were much to wide and big to be a deer so my first thought was bear. I froze, and waited it out, and the animal turned and ran away from me to where the trail opens up to a field. 5 minutes later I worked up the courage to head home and followed the trail the way it had gone. After I came out to the field I heard brush break behind me and out of the woods came a small bull!!! It took a few steps at me, and I just took off at a heavy walk through the field and never looked back. I'm still just thankfull that it wasn't a bear lol


----------



## Dee74

nycbowhuntr said:


> didnt happen during hunting season but when i was younger like 14 15, me and my friends saw a feww guys with white hoods wlaking in a line. To this day were convinced tehy were KKK members.
> 
> dont take this statemnt thinking im racist im not :darkbeer:


I grew up in western NY and the KKK had quite a large membership there. They had an unofficial headquarters in the town next to mine. I once accidentally drove up to it while going to the deer processors. Many of the roads where I lived are dirt and I just turned down the wrong road. I was met on the road and asked to leave and I hightailed it out of there. I had always heard the rumors that they thought they were the militia and were well armed so I just wanted to leave. I do not want anything to do with that kind of stuff. I just take everybody one at a time and decide if they are the kind of person I want to hang out with.


----------



## B-G-K

DeerslayinSOB said:


> Alright I have one but this happened to a friend of mine this weekend. I went goose hunting b/c it was opening day and my buddy went deer hunting . Well I received a phone call from at 10:00 and he was irrate.
> 
> Well it turns out that someone trespassed on the property we hunt and then proceded to undress and take pictures of himself in a black g-string right next to the grain silo which is about 150yds. from my buddies stand.
> 
> So he (my buddy) came down mainly b/c he could not stand seeing this anymore and walked up on this guy and freaked the ever loving daylights out of the exhibitionist. After my buddy talked to him and told him that he trespassing the man told him that he never knew that people hunted there and that he did this all the time.
> 
> Amazing we never saw this guy before but I guess that was a blessing.
> 
> True story it happened last Saturday


It was really embarrasing when he caught me.... its one of my freak things i like to do sometimes. Sorry, it wont happen again :wink:


----------



## hockeymack17

late season bump!


----------



## eastx

*This is great*

I got to save this for later


----------



## Briarsdad

This really isn't scary but it is strange. I was bow hunting private property when I was about 16 years old in Clay county Indiana. I was sitting in a tree stand about 15" off the ground overlooking a huge hay field about a 1/2 mile from the nearest road. I can hear what little traffic comes down the gravel road (which isn't much) when I hear a truck coming closer than it should.About that time this truck comes barreling through the hay field heading right to the corner of the field I'm in. I am trying to figure out who it might be, only myself and the landowners are supposed to be hunting here, when a big black guy steps out of the truck and looks around. He has no idea I'm only about 30 yards away up in a tree. He just stands there looking around for a minute and I don't know what to think so I say hey buddy can I help you. He almost fell down it startled him so bad. After he finally looks up at me he tells me man you scared the crap out of me! I have seen monkeys back her in these trees you better be careful back here. I then explained he was tresspassing and should leave he kindly says O.K. and drives off. I still don't know what the hell he was doing back there and I never saw him again.


----------



## darin1973

ttt


----------



## B-G-K

I was Ricky Bobby once, and another time I saw Clay Aiken and Hunlee frolicking throughing the woods


----------



## RecordKeeper

B-G-K said:


> I was Ricky Bobby once, and another time I saw Clay Aiken and Hunlee frolicking throughing the woods


Clay Aiken and Ricky Bobby I can believe...but you're gonna have to support the Hunlee sighting claim with photos to preserve your credibility!


----------



## SJ Betkoski

While walleye fishing on a lake in Colorado I rounded a bend and found 3 attractive high school/college age girls sunbathing topless. As I walked by they sat up and asked how the fishing was, what I was fishing for ,etc. and we engaged in a very pleasant, cordial conversation. They were completely oblivious to the fact that they were topless and could care less. How was the fishing ? I don't remember, but it was quite a pleasant day a field !


----------



## B-G-K

RecordKeeper said:


> Clay Aiken and Ricky Bobby I can believe...but you're gonna have to support the Hunlee sighting claim with photos to preserve your credibility!


I took a picture but Hunlee didn't show up on it. He doesnt show up in any photos that he doesnt take. Silent assassin and warp speed frolicking capabilties.


----------



## Theelkhunter

Back when I was in high school, A buddy and I went fishing on this small creek. We walked about a mile and came across a Chevy Blazer out in the middle of nowhere. No roads any where near the Blazer. We started to walk up to check it out and my buddy seen something move. We stopped and started checking things out. Well, there was a blanket on the ground and 2 people laying on the blanket. NO CLOTHES! I dont think I need to say anymore as you should get the picture. We turned around and snuck out quieter than we went in.


----------



## Chromie

I was watching a couple squirrel playing when I saw a house cat come sneaking through the woods, as one squirrel went up a tree the cat jumped on the other one as if he thought he could eat this squirrel....a bit of hair flew and the cat burned out squealing like crazy.....that was one bad squirrel...


----------



## txsbowhunter

one time i had just sat down in my stand and i heard a noise behind me ... i looked around and saw nothing ..... it sounded like it was directly behind the tree i was on ... anyways i ignored the sound until i felt something pulling my backpack ... i said wth.... and closed my backpack ... anyways ... dint see hear or see anything after that .... only an armadillo that was running around the tree...

so when i got home i set my backpack in the ground ...but when i picked it back up to put away my gloves and release i relized that there was something moving inside ... so being me, didnt even think about it and reached inside to feel what it was ... as soon as i felt the wet hairy thing that was in there i said o dang, myb a squirrel .. i pulled it out and saw that it was a baby raccoon.... i guess the little critter had gotten separated from mamma or something and thought my backpack was a warm comfortable place to chill ... anyways i took pictures of the little raccoon and now roams around my house since it bacame my pet ...(note.... while hunting i do kill other raccoons haha ) not this one tho...


----------



## B-G-K

I went and drove my old k5 blazer out into the back country one evening for some romance in the wilderness with my lady. It's lifted and has 33 inch super swampers, i dont need roads to get anywhere needless to say. I drive way back in, miles from the nearest roads so i wouldnt run into anyone. Anyways these two fellers in camo come walking through the woods and they see the truck but we stayed still on the blanket on the grund butt naked. These guys never even saw us and walked away. Some hunters!


----------



## txsbowhunter

Chromie said:


> I was watching a couple squirrel playing when I saw a house cat come sneaking through the woods, as one squirrel went up a tree the cat jumped on the other one as if he thought he could eat this squirrel....a bit of hair flew and the cat burned out squealing like crazy.....that was one bad squirrel...


haha all squirrels are bad ... sometimes when i shoot them with field point they climb up a tree with it stuck in them haha ... but they eventually die ...


----------



## B-G-K

txsbowhunter said:


> one time i had just sat down in my stand and i heard a noise behind me ... i looked around and saw nothing ..... it sounded like it was directly behind the tree i was on ... anyways i ignored the sound until i felt something pulling my backpack ... i said wth.... and closed my backpack ... anyways ... dint see hear or see anything after that .... only an armadillo that was running around the tree...
> 
> so when i got home i set my backpack in the ground ...but when i picked it back up to put away my gloves and release i relized that there was something moving inside ... so being me, didnt even think about it and reached inside to feel what it was ... as soon as i felt the wet hairy thing that was in there i said o dang, myb a squirrel .. i pulled it out and saw that it was a baby raccoon.... i guess the little critter had gotten separated from mamma or something and thought my backpack was a warm comfortable place to chill ... anyways i took pictures of the little raccoon and now roams around my house since it bacame my pet ...(note.... while hunting i do kill other raccoons haha ) not this one tho...


Gonna need pics of your pet ****.


----------



## RecordKeeper

B-G-K said:


> I took a picture but Hunlee didn't show up on it. He doesnt show up in any photos that he doesnt take. Silent assassin and warp speed frolicking capabilties.


HEHEHE!!! The Hunlee legend grows. Soon...Sasquatch will have nothing on Hunlee. Warp speed!:wink:


----------



## Theelkhunter

Sasquatch already has nothing on Hunlee.


----------



## hjort jagare

RecordKeeper said:


> HEHEHE!!! The Hunlee legend grows. Soon...Sasquatch will have nothing on Hunlee. Warp speed!:wink:


I beg to differ sir Sasquatchs command of the English language is far superior to Hunlees in fact he is tutoring him at night.:darkbeer:


----------



## Theelkhunter

hjort jagare said:


> I beg to differ sir Sasquatchs command of the English language is far superior to Hunlees in fact he is tutoring him at night.:darkbeer:


Hunlee is trading the english lessons for stealth lessons.


----------



## PlainandTall

Intro:
I've got a 25 acre farm, about 50/50 pasture and woods with a nice pond. My horses were fenced in/out of certain areas with electric fence. 

Leadup: For several weeks I had been finding fresh horse manure on my farm, in the woods, on trails and near the pond- but on the wrong side of the fence from where my horses were.

Story: One afternoon I finally saw the stray horse, she was on the far side of my pond in a five acre field bordered on two sides by treelines at right angles to eachother and a third side by the road. As I approached her, she moved slowly away- not wanting to be caught- but not wanting to run either. She was very sore on the hind end and as she walked I saw thick ***** **** drip down from her udder area- I thought she might have lost her foal and had mastitis. I worked slowly trying to approach her, and she was just as diligent at keeping a good distance between us. Then- a deer appeared in the treeline and distracted the mare. The three of us were standing there in a perfect triangle each about 20 yards from the next- like a mexican standoff of the species in a Tarentino movie- we were all frozen in place looking to see who would make the next move... and then...

out of the other treeline... a coyote burst out of the woods and ran flat out through the MIDDLE of our triangle- across the field, across the road and across my neighbors field- I was able to watch the coyote run for about 30 seconds. That was the first and only time I've ever seen a coyote on my farm.

What the heck!!? That was wierd!

Followup: The mare had an infected puncture wound in her upper thigh from a metal T post she'd gone over when she broke out. Locating her owner was a whole other adventure.


----------



## FiremanJeff

hunt1up said:


> Two seasons back, I pulled in my parents driveway in early October and spotted 4 does eating in the cover field next to their house. I was suprised to see that one was wearing a bright orange collar. I proceeded to call the DNR and ask the legality of me shooting a collared deer, if I got the chance. I thought it may be a research deer, much like a band on a goose and that it would be a rare animal to harvest. They told me there was no law against it.
> 
> Well a month passed and I never saw the deer again. Then one day while sitting my favorite old spot in early November, I see a deer coming down the trail. I was suprised that it was the collared doe! I debated if I would shoot it if it came within range. It walked in rather cool as a cucumber and sniffed my ladder. It walked out to 5 yards and I made the prettiest lung shot ever. It just kept walking like it never happened, 20 yards later it just fell over.
> 
> I was so excited and quickly went to see what the collar said. It said nothing! I asked around and was told about a guy who had found a fawn, raised it, and collared it. About 10 miles away. One day it jumped from its pen and went wild. At the time of the shot it was at least a 2 1/2 year old.
> The guy heard of my kill and supposedly my name was mudddd in his mind. How was I supposed to know?! No rock throwing beast here, but I thought it was funny.


Similar experience here, about 15 years ago. Imagine my surprise at seeing a young doe with a red bandanna around its neck! A local bunny-hugger tamed a fawn by feeding it, and tied the bandanna around its neck. Then she harassed hunters who posed a threat to "her" deer. Another bowhunter who also hunted the farm bordering her property, tried to explain to her that by befriending the deer, she had in fact doomed it. I never heard of the final outcome, but it couldn't have been pretty. 

Jeff


----------



## bill2455

ttt


----------



## submoa

I was heading out of the woods one time and saw a guy standing on a trail glassing down the hill. I walked right by him, said hello. he didnt even acknowledge me. When I got by him the trail turned a little to the hills edge and I could see he was watching a guy at the bottom of the hill taking a crap (edited). Man did I get the heebie-geebies after that!!


----------



## RackChaser71

SJ Betkoski said:


> While walleye fishing on a lake in Colorado I rounded a bend and found 3 attractive high school/college age girls sunbathing topless. As I walked by they sat up and asked how the fishing was, what I was fishing for ,etc. and we engaged in a very pleasant, cordial conversation. They were completely oblivious to the fact that they were topless and could care less. How was the fishing ? I don't remember, but it was quite a pleasant day a field !


them were sirens, they didnt liquor you up and turn you into a horny toad???


----------



## Newhunter1

ttt


----------



## stillern

Don't know if this qualifies as the weirdest thing to ever happen in the woods, but while hunting some sub-urban ground in WNY I began to call with a few bleats and a few soft grunts. It was @ Nov. 8th and the calling sequence worked...sort of. In a few short minutes I heard a bleat to my 6. Then it got closer...and closer...and then branches breaking I looked to my right. There was the local yoke bent at the waist, swinging his head like a bull moose and calling up a storm! This guy is notorious for this irritating behavior. It was one of the most still days I have ever experienced in the woods too. Well, he kept on and I didn't alert him to my presence thinking he would proceed on his merry way. Long story short, a few more feet and he blew out a nice buck I did not even know had bedded about 75 yards from me. From her proceeded to call his way back to where he came from. Irritating..


----------



## 7mag_Jake

*well*

One night I was walking around throwing rocks and some guy went nuts and ran after me with his 12 gauge. Then later on he was shinning me with his Q beam and his rifle. Can't even throw rocks anymore.


----------



## 91bravo

I was in my stand one morning hunting whitetails, when I heard a big commotion behind me. There were two skunks fighting! At the time I had never seen a live skunk before much less two of them fighting! They make the funniest noises. Kinda startled me at first, but once I saw they were skunks, I just kinda laughed it off!


----------



## stillern

The following story does qualify:

**disclaimer: this post is intended in no way to harangue, harry, or otherwise sully the fine residents of PA**

Once upon a time in Pennsylvania:

While on a family fishing trip in the Allegheny Mountains where my Grandfather grew up a little south of Warren, PA., we stopped at the farm he grew up on for a visit to his stomping grounds, and as a point of departure for a nice little trout stream that flows at a rather steep grade to the Allegheny river called Porky's Run. 

Suffice it to say that the spring fed creek was bone dry upon our arrival. Not wanting to hurt the old man's feeling, eight of us (my cousins, brother, father and uncles) pressed on. My grandfather proceeded to encourage us to cast into the mud puddles along the way. I kept my mout shut out of respect. The brush down this pass was so thick it took nearly an hour per mile of travel and nearly every ounce of energy and blood just to keep pushing through the briars in cargo shorts! Well as the hours passed we came to a logging road. It was at this point that I spoke up. 

As we crossed the road, we ate our PBJ sandwiches and the less stout among us (myself and father) proceeded to take the logging road to nowhere as opposed to facing the dirt path Grandpa wanted to continue "fishing". My father, myself and a family friend proceeded to walk the logging road to wherever it letout just thankful we did not have to persist with the briars! As we walked out my cousins and uncle ushered my grandfather back down into the abyss like trail.

As we walked out the guys below began to heckle us saying: "Fish on". "I got another one, etc." We shrugged it off and continued. The guys below continued to heckle. We thought their persistence was a little bizarre but we pressed on.

After hitchhiking back to camp in the bed of a local's pickup truck, we continued to reel in bass from the Allegheny and enjoy life! We figured the guys would take about 4 hours to complete the run back down to camp at the base of the mountain. Well, suffice it to say, it took considerable longer, and we ended up picking them up near dusk (after starting on the bright @ 8a.m.) by an intersecting bridge.

Turns out they had been catching beautiful brookies and brown trout as soon as they crossed that logging road! The true feeder spring was located just south of the crossing and re-enforced by concrete evidently to keep its integrity. And they brought a creel to the firepit to remind us we had been fools for leaving.

Well, the jealousy got the best of me and I insisted they take me back upstream with whatever time we had left as it was our last night in camp. As we drove in we passed an eerie scene of run down shanties, complete with backyard firing ranges (human silouettes targets????? really!) and a litany of pretty explicit trespassing signs.

We stopped in at an older couples house my Grandfather had met in his travels downstream (where he had stopped and chatted their ears off about his youth over some lemonaid and PBJ sandwiches {you'd have to know the guy}). We had stopped to make certain it was alright to head back in. They said no problem, just do not go past the last cabin on the left (not intended to be a play on the movie, literally what they said). 

We said o.k. and proceeded. Stopping before the cabin on the left where the road turned into a 2 track we unloaded the Expedition and proceeded to fish until dark. As we walked out my cousins and I jokingly turned off the lantern pretending to be lost in the pitch black pine forest. My uncle's friend actually starting humming the banjo line to deliverance and we all had a good laugh.

We got back to the expo after enjoying ourselves with no real catch to speak of, but having enjoyed the outing. At the truck my Uncle and his buddy took turns jumping in and out of the back window to scare the **** out of us (it was that black that you literally could not see someone standing a few feet away). 

As we drove off down the road from where we thought there was a dead end, we saw headlight come on about 100 yards into the woods behind us! I thought this a little off give the surrounding. It truly did look like the road ended where we stopped. Never-the-less we drove on. 

The lights behind us started to get closer though, and you could see they were picking up speed by the way they bounced up and down over the rough terrain. At that point we got a little freaked out and told our driver to step on it! 

Ever the diplomat, he insisted there was nothing of it and continued his painfully slow drive out of the woods. However as the headlights behind us began to draw closer, we realized that there was a split in the road ahead (still very much in the back country) and that the truck behind us was literally trying to cut us off at the pass!!

Even my even keeled uncle sped up at this. 

After a pretty high speed race out to the small country road, my uncle decided in his diplomacy that the situation needed to be dealt with and could be done with reason. It was at this point all involved nearly **** their collective pants. 

After slowing down, the truck behind us came to a screeching hault, brakes locked kicking dirt into our windows. The guy that got out of the truck did so with what appeared in the headlight silouette to be a loaded .45. His scantily toothed wife / girlfriend then met him with a 30-06. It was at this point that things got really scary. 

Upon all the commotion a few of the residents came out to the scene. In the dark all the houses and faces for that matter looked alike and we appealed to what appeared to be the couple who had been so gracious during the day. When we told the couple that we were the guys who had asked permission earlier the replied: "nah, we've never seen these boys before in our life". I though I was in a damn horror movie at this point. My heart sank, my stomach sucked up into my throat and I grabbed my younger cousins heads and pushed them under the seat to avoid the inevitable cross fire. It was at this point that we realized reason was probably not on our side. My uncle's hot blooded friend screamed a couple expletives out the window at our harraser who looked like a 300 pound beer keg on tiny little stilt legs and smelled of beer from 25 yards and we peeled out.

To my suprise our exit was not met with a hale of gunfire.

Every single sentence of this is true. I only wish we had been hunting so we would have at least been equipped with more than a few poles and a creel. Hopefully this remains the craziest thing I ever encounter in the woods!


----------



## c_harper

*Caught*

3 years ago I was checking my trap line when I saw movement up ahead in my next set. I got excited thinking I might have my first coyote. Well I had a dog alright, the neighbors red nose pit bull. I very calmly told him I was about to release him from a #2 Bridger and that if he did not bite me we would have no problems. I guess I am a dog whisperer because it worked. Let him go and all was well.


----------



## darin1973

funny i had the same thing happen but it was a German Shepard and he stood perfectly still and let me release him. man when i saw that i was thinking it wasent going to turn out so good for that dog.


----------



## MI_Buckhunter

Funny stuff! Well this year I've had some funny things happen to me. 
Earlier this year while out scouting a area with my wife, we just had lunch and while walking down the trail, I suddenly had the urge to lay out a fat #2, well I tried to hold it in and while pissing to relieve some pressure I let out what I thought was just a fart and come to found out it had a little wet surprise with it (don't ever eat spicy food before scouting) well I had to take off my boxers and use it as a wet wipe, threw my boxer off to the side of the trail. So into the season my brother is walking down the same trail to go to his stand, and sees something red, goes over to it and picks it up and hangs it on a tree. Later on he tells me he found what seems to be a boxer that was turned into a mouse nest, he hung the boxer on a tree and said that it had a disturbing scent to it, maybe somebody got raped here he jokingly said, well I never told him who it belonged to and why it was there, LOL! 
Another time we were tracking a doe, there wasn't a really good blood trail, as the arrow didn't penetrate all the way through, well we were walking through a thick thorn thicket and got kinda rerouted, we decided to back out till the following morning, while walking out through chest high weeds we heard the loudest screech we've ever heard in our life, my brother almost ***** in his pants and walks out faster then I've ever seen him walk. Now keep in mind this is my older brother that acts big and tough, the type that acts like I don't fear anything! Come to find out we walked up on fawn and was right next to it before it let out a crazy loud distress call! 
And last but not least, while in my tree climber hunting. I start to hear a ton of racket and notice there was like 15 turkeys flying around me from tree to tree, well I'm sitting there just watching them and they start to get closer and closer to me, all of a sudden a huge turkey flies right next to me, I can feel the wind from the flap of it's wings and got a bunch of feathers on me. About knocked me off my stand! That wasn't really cool mother nature, LOL!


----------



## dw1905

It's unexplainable to the person that discovers what happened...

I killed a mule deer doe with a headshot, using a .222 Remington (I had a 12 year old girl with me on her first hunt and the deer was wounded...running away). The deer collapsed immediately and just laid there twitching. It was in the middle of a sagebrush flat, so I took off my orange vest and stuck it's head through the sleeve and left the deer lying with my orange vest around it's neck so I could find it. I was gone for 10 minutes (went back to the truck to get my knife). When I came back, the deer was gone and there was only a blot spot where it had laid. 

I searched for the rest of the day, but never found it. Should be pretty easy to see with the orange vest around it's neck...lol


----------



## 3dfevr#1

*Well I never saw this but it was hilarious*

My two uncles went squirrel hunting alot with .22s and the squirrels were really cutting acorns this time. They hunted separately but one of them decided to sneak up on the other. He gathered a few acorns and wrote something on them then he proceeded to toss a couple over my other uncles shoulder. Well he looks up for the squirrel then reaches down for the acorn because it looked unusual, imagine his surprise when it read F... You! They still laugh about it and it's been 15 years ago.


----------



## Chromie

txsbowhunter said:


> haha all squirrels are bad ... sometimes when i shoot them with field point they climb up a tree with it stuck in them haha ... but they eventually die ...


I believe it. I shot one this year with a small game star thingee, and it took off in the direction of my pick-up....I thought I must have missed it but when I got down and headed out I grabbed my arrow and it had a small bit of blood on it....I found the squirrel almost 100 yards form where I shot it by pure accident...


----------



## Mrohr1

FiremanJeff said:


> Similar experience here, about 15 years ago. Imagine my surprise at seeing a young doe with a red bandanna around its neck! A local bunny-hugger tamed a fawn by feeding it, and tied the bandanna around its neck. Then she harassed hunters who posed a threat to "her" deer. Another bowhunter who also hunted the farm bordering her property, tried to explain to her that by befriending the deer, she had in fact doomed it. I never heard of the final outcome, but it couldn't have been pretty.
> 
> Jeff


Me and my Pops were mushroom huntin in Morgan county Missouri when we came across a doe body. Pops looks at me and says, "do you see what I see?" I looked at it closer and noticed it had a DOG chain wrapped around it's neck...No collar, just a chain. It looked as if it had escaped from someone, ran through the wood and got it's chain wrapped around a tree and never figured out how to get it untangled causing it to starve to death.


----------



## axman

This is another Bigfoot story from one of my buddies at work.I would say he is a very creditable guy no bullchit ect,ect...The story goes him and one of his hunting buddies decided to go predator hunting in a recently logged woods close to his house.They were sitting on a large sawdust pile and started calling with there old Johnny Stewart fox call at night full moon or close to full moon. They started to hear heavy footfalls to there right at a distance they started to get ready because they thought is was a fox when they finally seen what was making the noise.Well he said they only way he can describe it was it was very tall,looked like it had on shoulder pads and a heavy wool or buffalo skinned coat and heavy build but not fat more muscular.It was about 150-200 yards away my buddy said he yelled at it because his mind didn't want to process what he was seeing and hoping it was a **** hunter..Well when he yelled at it this thing turned to them and started running at them and he said it was moving so fast it was like hurdling the branches and the tops.My buddy then said they unloaded there guns as they started running for there lives he had 22 LR and his buddy had 22 Mag and he had a .357 tucked in and fired that to. When they finally made it to the field this thing never came out of the thick but it did follow them all the way to there house but stayed in cover while they walked the open picked bean field. He said he called the ODNR and told them what had happened and they said there was a lot of sighting's in that area and basically told them there was nothing they could do.


----------



## tryin

1 mile into a shed hunt we found a lawn chair with a blow up doll and tons of gay porn strewn about. Bad thing was deer were being pushed to us from where we came from so we believed someone was coming. We boogied out before the banjos started!


----------



## axman

And the second part of the story goes the same guy with 3 other buddies were going bow hunting one morning a year or 2 later close to the property they had the encounter while they were fox hunting.They all were in there stands just before day light and the last guy in the farthest ladder tree stand heard what he thought were deer moving or another hunter out in front of him. This thing was getting close and the kid thought he would shine the flashlight on this guy or so he thought to let him know that he was in the stand this thing let out a howl or a growl. Well it was no guy and read above story basically the same thing the kid was so frighted by what he just saw when the thing finally passed he jumped out of the tree stand ran to his other buddies was white as ghost and talking wildly unintelligible.It took him some time to calm down and the guy does not hunt anymore and they have not been back to that stretch of woods since...TRUE STORY..Believe what you want to believe it's your right...


----------



## axman

And my story goes like this and we were not hunting just camping along the Mahoning river fishing.I was with my 2 Uncles and my cousin,i was probably about 15-16 at the time and this was no where near the spot my buddy seen that thing.The place we were camping was pretty remote and if my memory serves me correct we probably drove about a mile or two on a old logging road to get to the river.The first night we were there pretty much uneventful caught some fish made dinner and went to bed the next night is when things got a little weird and i mean weird!!!! We got woke up by some screams and howls and grunts and heavy footfalls that i can only describe as being a Bigfoot plural across the other side of the river thank GOD..If it was not Bigfoot then it was 2 bull elephants that got lose from a zoo about 60 miles away....This place was very remote and both my Uncles are very experienced woodsman and have killed just about every North American game animals besides a grizzly bear or cougar needless to say we were scared crapless and left as soon as daylight came....We never talk about it and i still remember the look on my uncle Bud's face and how big his eye's were when i asked him what the heck was happening and what it was we were hearing...We never seen them and i am glad lol.....:mg:


----------



## vaderrsticker

i was hunting on a farm in va heard something coming through the woods . it sounded huge so i got ready. as it cleared a brush line it was a zebra . no kidding a zebra. come to find out a local farmer had a petting zoo and it escaped from there. but it made me think i need to got to the doctor cus i thought i had a mental break hahahahahahaha


----------



## Briarsdad

TTT I love these storys keep em coming!


----------



## TexBowHunter99

*I've got everyone beat on this*

I was thinking of starting a thread like this and found this one. 

November 2nd 1992, at about 3:30pm I was sitting next to a tree and happen to fall asleep. I was awakened buy a terrible screeching sound that was very shrilling that made my hair raise on my neck. 

I noticed a full grown male Fox squirrel standing over another male Fox squirrel that was lying on its side. Its testicles were about 6 inches away attached by a small thread of skin. The Fox squirrel castrated the other Fox squirrel and was standing on its hind legs hovering over it.

How do I know the date and time, because about 5 minutes later I killed a nice 10 point that I had hunted for on public land for the last 2 years.


This is one that most will question and not believe.

About 2 months ago I was bow hunting on a clear calm day. Off to my left I noticed an orange object about 70 yards from me. I thought this was very strange because I have never seen anything this color in the woods before (not even hunters orange). This was also on private land, no one else was on it. 

As I looked closely I noticed it as an Alien. Yes, you heard it right. It was an orange colored Alien. 

It was about 5 feet tall. Large tear shaped head, with large black eyes, smooth orange colored skin. It was standing behind some brush and all I could see was from the shoulder on up but it was clear as day. He was watching me. 

We looked at each other for least 30 seconds or more then I decided to get a better look. I had a pair of binoculars hanging on a limb next to me. I reached and grabbed my binoculars and when I turned back, it was gone. 

I am absolutely sure of what I saw, this is no joke.


----------



## Longrodder

duckaholic said:


> Holy crap? im not crazy? I have had rocks thrown at me and im talking big rocks flying through tree tops at me while camping and hunting. Had friends with me who witnessed it. And let me tell you the spot light and auto .270win didnt prevent it from happening again that night. Once while walking down a steep ridge in that area turkey hunting my buddy was up front and i saw the rock come over my head and almost hit him! I charge up the ridge with the trusty 12ga and see absolutely NOTHING!!!!!!!!! wth? needless to say we dont hunt there much anymore.


Sounds like a Jack-Links commercial...messin' with Sasquatch!!!


----------



## Finger_Flinger

TexBowHunter99 said:


> This is one that most will question and not believe.
> 
> About 2 months ago I was bow hunting on a clear calm day. Off to my left I noticed an orange object about 70 yards from me. I thought this was very strange because I have never seen anything this color in the woods before (not even hunters orange). This was also on private land, no one else was on it.
> 
> As I looked closely I noticed it as an Alien. Yes, you heard it right. It was an orange colored Alien.
> 
> It was about 5 feet tall. Large tear shaped head, with large black eyes, smooth orange colored skin. It was standing behind some brush and all I could see was from the shoulder on up but it was clear as day. He was watching me.
> 
> We looked at each other for least 30 seconds or more then I decided to get a better look. I had a pair of binoculars hanging on a limb next to me. I reached and grabbed my binoculars and when I turned back, it was gone.
> 
> I am absolutely sure of what I saw, this is no joke.


Hmmm, he must have accidentally teleported himself from a spray tan booth... :wink:

When you say "alien" do you mean one of them Mexican fellers?


----------



## TnHunter619

~Austin~ said:


> Where do you think the rocks came from?


BigFoot :wink:


----------



## TexBowHunter99

I know you guys are going to make fun, but it was for sure and Alien - not human.


----------



## darin1973

TexBowHunter99 said:


> I know you guys are going to make fun, but it was for sure and Alien - not human.


Ya i beleave you................................:chortle::bump2::help:


----------



## desertbull

Lonestar63 said:


> This wasn't me, but since everyone's getting scared thought i would chip in and help out with a story. :wink:
> 
> 
> *Bowhunter has early morning encounter while in hunting stand in Sulphur River Wildlife Management Area, Arkansas
> *
> Report#
> 03080033
> Occurred October 2000
> (Submitted January 26, 2008)
> 
> Witness Observation
> 
> I scouted the area the day before and hung my ole' man climbing tree stand on a tree for the following morning's hunt. The only tree I could use was a small oak with a main fork that was about 12 feet off the ground and covered with poison oak. That means I could only climb up to that fork, and not my usual 20 or 25 feet which I usually like to hunt from. I'm not allergic to poison oak, so that wasn't going to bother me. I arrived early (4:45 A.M.) parked and got dressed. I've learned that to be a successful hunter, you have to be scent free. I dressed in my realtree leafy suit and lacrosse rubber boots, sprayed down with scentkiller and dowsed my boots with persimmon scent and walked to my stand (5:00 A.M.). The Moon was full and I could see with the use of my Streamlight (green light) pen light.
> 
> With the morning dew, I made no noise getting to my stand and without scaring game off with a large flashlight. I made it to my stand and found that the top portion was twisted around to the back of the tree and the bottom was moved to the base of the tree. Why did someone do this and not steal it? (5:20 A.M)
> 
> I was up the tree and had my bow in my lap with my arrow pointing away from me with it resting on my stand's gun rest. I pulled my earth scent wafers out and attached them to the outside of my back pack.
> 
> I was facing south with two big oak trees about 25 yards away. The clouds were moving fast and with the full moon, I could somewhat see in the dark.
> 
> I was very still and had everything camouflaged except my muzzy broadhead, on the end of my arrow. It was about 5:30 A.M. when I heard something walk up from behind me.
> 
> I turned slowly to see if I could see it. It was big and black and at first thought it was a couple hogs. They were too big to be hogs and I wondered whose cows were loose in the refuge. I was wanting them to hurry up and leave so they wouldn't scare the deer when something brushed up against my leg. I didn't hear anything climb up the tree with me so I kept still. I was looking forward when* I saw a big black hand reach up and grab my muzzy broadhead. The hand was a shiny black and the fingers were huge*! The palms were also black like a gorilla. When it grabbed my broadhead the razor blades cut him and it yelled like a bull! It was louder than a car horn and it was at my feet. It scared the crap ut of me so I started yelling back.
> 
> And cussing! It ran off braking trees and tearing down everything in its path. I sat there 15 minutes until it got daylight and left. I believe that I scared him/her as much as it scared me.


Shaquille O'Neal?


----------



## zap

desertbull said:


> Shaquille O'Neal?


Made me laugh but not funny.
That make any sense?

marty


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

I could tell a horror story of how a 12 pack of Budwieser burned a hole through 2 feet of snow one morning.......but its just to crappy of a story.


----------



## Finger_Flinger




----------



## BamaRat

I have had allot of random things happen such as a squirell crawl on me when I fell asleep in stand (about had a bowell movement) Dad taking me to watch Predator the night before taking me hunting when I was 6, charged by hog on the way to stand in morning and the list goes on..... But probalbly the worst was having a hen turkey attack me on the way to the truck after an evening hunt. I do not know why she was still on the ground but while walking down a trail cut with a machete in an Alabama thicket the turkey flew directly into my chest and began pecking and clawing at me. I began to yell and swing with my bow wildly. Somehow my strings and cables got cut in the battle and the top limb on my bow hit me in the head and busted it open. The turkey cut my clothes to pieces and I had a few scratches on me plus a busted head. My hunting buddy at the truck heard the commotion and came in to investigate. When we found each other all I had was a hand full of feathers and a broken bow. The turkey flew off unscathed. I then began using a flashlight even when not required to see when coming in and out of the woods.


----------



## Powerstroker

TexBowHunter99 said:


> I was thinking of starting a thread like this and found this one.
> 
> November 2nd 1992, at about 3:30pm I was sitting next to a tree and happen to fall asleep. I was awakened buy a terrible screeching sound that was very shrilling that made my hair raise on my neck.
> 
> I noticed a full grown male Fox squirrel standing over another male Fox squirrel that was lying on its side. Its testicles were about 6 inches away attached by a small thread of skin. The Fox squirrel castrated the other Fox squirrel and was standing on its hind legs hovering over it.
> 
> How do I know the date and time, because about 5 minutes later I killed a nice 10 point that I had hunted for on public land for the last 2 years.
> 
> 
> This is one that most will question and not believe.
> 
> About 2 months ago I was bow hunting on a clear calm day. Off to my left I noticed an orange object about 70 yards from me. I thought this was very strange because I have never seen anything this color in the woods before (not even hunters orange). This was also on private land, no one else was on it.
> 
> As I looked closely I noticed it as an Alien. Yes, you heard it right. It was an orange colored Alien.
> 
> It was about 5 feet tall. Large tear shaped head, with large black eyes, smooth orange colored skin. It was standing behind some brush and all I could see was from the shoulder on up but it was clear as day. He was watching me.
> 
> We looked at each other for least 30 seconds or more then I decided to get a better look. I had a pair of binoculars hanging on a limb next to me. I reached and grabbed my binoculars and when I turned back, it was gone.
> 
> I am absolutely sure of what I saw, this is no joke.



Oh lord, I can see a new thread coming "What's the farthest ethical shot to take on an extraterrestrial??"

70 yards.........I would've let it fly. Anybody got one of them cool pictures that shows the vitals of orange Martians??


----------



## TexBowHunter99

Finger, you almost have it but the eye's were black and it was a little darker orange color.

Good Job.


----------



## TexBowHunter99

I got simular results when I finally told my family a few days ago. I know that it is hard to believe but that is OK. 

I know what I know, and I know what I saw.


----------



## Lonestar63

Note to self: If TexBowHunter99 invites you to hunt his place, decline.


I'm not doubting you saw something TexBow, I'm just saying i don't wanna see it......:embara:


----------



## archerjosh

Nothin freaky lol but one time i found a pair of girls thongs laying in the middle of a crp field, 3 miles from any dirt road and 10 miles from any highway lol it was kinda weird


----------



## arrowslinger#1

I saw a treestand (board and a few steps ) like 30 ft up a twisted ole tree. I swear a monkey would have been afraid to get up there!!! I have no idea who would climb it. I even looked around the base of the tree to see if there were any bones??


----------



## axman

Holy cow Tex...


----------



## Relentless

We have like 130 acres in the suburbs of Atlanta that we hunt every now and than...well one night we were coming out of the woods and noticed a fire...walked back there and there were a bunch of immigrants living in tents and stuff on this creek...They said it was they're land that someone told them that if they stayed on it for x amount of time it was theirs. 

Ill informed to say the least and creepy as all get out.


----------



## Jerm

Hunting and camping freqently here in kansas, I'm sure no stranger to chasing balls of light on the creek bottoms at night......children's playful voices at old farmsteads....or strange chipmunk talking creatures that roam our campsites in the am hours......and rocks being thrown at us.....yep here in kansas too! 

Jerm


----------



## davejohnson2

marzo91 said:


> #62 October 22nd, 2008, 06:44 PM
> marzo91
> Registered User Join Date: Aug 2004
> Posts: 106
> 
> Bright lights...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is the gospel truth....
> 
> Sounds like something that happerned to me. This is post #62 from this thread.
> About 15 years ago, I was helping a buddy track a buck he one-lunged. The deer had gone a long ways through a huge red-pine plantation. After a couple hours, we were in the dark, in the middle of the night, and in the middle of nowhere. The nearest road was a fire-lane a mile section away. We had lost blood in the pine needles, and were deciding what to do , when a white bright light lit up the entire area like day-light. The lit up area seemed to be the size of a football field. The huge lit up area seemed to move off to our side about 100 yards. We froze, the hairs on the back of our necks felt like they were getting plucked out one at a time. We marked last blood with my hat and slowly tried to aproach the lit up area. The area remained lit up like daylight until we reached the edge of the lit up area. Not knowing what to do, I called out, "Hey, do you need any help?" In an instant the white light turned pitch black. There was never a single noise of a person or thing. Just total eerie silence. Talk about hair standing up on every body part you have!


i had a similar expirence as well.

one day in the late summer my friend and i were drivin back from up town and decided to stop by a field to see if there were any deer out. when we slowed down all of a sudden a beam of light about 100 yards across came straight down out of the sky and into the brush behind the field about 200 yards away, lit up everything inside the light plain as day. it stayed lit up for about 5 seconds and then just went black. i have no clue what it was and i dont want to find out. still hunt that spot every year though.


----------



## darin1973

archerjosh said:


> Nothin freaky lol but one time i found a pair of girls thongs laying in the middle of a crp field, 3 miles from any dirt road and 10 miles from any highway lol it was kinda weird


Sorry about that they were rideing up my as s and i took them off on my way to your stand.


----------



## sooner77

*not strange but cool*

saw a pair of eagles take out a bobcat today south of fairbury nebraska


----------



## davejohnson2

lets hear somemore :darkbeer:


----------



## trophy hunter

yep great thread..:darkbeer:


----------



## SkyCop

ttt


----------



## don h

ttt


----------



## walnuts4x4

Ttt..........................


----------



## Jerm

I think folks are a bit reluctant to post their possible strange encounters........considering the bashing they may take....I know I am....got some good ones....but most you guys wouldn't believe it, considering in most peoples mind there is no 'out of the ordinary'........so I think I may save my typing energy......

Jerm


----------



## cujrh10

Jerm said:


> I think folks are a bit reluctant to post their possible strange encounters........considering the bashing they may take....I know I am....got some good ones....but most you guys wouldn't believe it, considering in most peoples mind there is no 'out of the ordinary'........so I think I may save my typing energy......
> 
> Jerm


AH, dont be a sally and post up man


----------



## J-Daddy

archerjosh said:


> Nothin freaky lol but one time i found a pair of girls thongs laying in the middle of a crp field, 3 miles from any dirt road and 10 miles from any highway lol it was kinda weird


That wasnt a thong, it was an old indian sling shot .


----------



## J-Daddy

Jerm said:


> Hunting and camping freqently here in kansas, I'm sure no stranger to chasing balls of light on the creek bottoms at night......children's playful voices at old farmsteads....or strange chipmunk talking creatures that roam our campsites in the am hours......and rocks being thrown at us.....yep here in kansas too!
> 
> Jerm



OK I'll buy the orb's of light, the ghost voices and the flying rocks but the talking chipmunks was a bit much...Did you ask if they were named Alvin, Simon & Theodore ????? If so you should have brought them home with you, taught them how to sing & dance..They could have made you loads of money. Or if nothing else atleast got their autograph's, you know they're famous right?


----------



## Hoyt Hunter

Jerm is right, I would like to hear some though. Spit them out. I have a story to

Not particularly in the woods but I was driving up I-81 about a month ago I would say looked over and not 50 feet about the road there was something floating. At first I though it was a plane or a helicopter and I just caught a glimpse of it. Of course I was driving by though and It was still just there. I have never seen anything like it. It was triangle shaped and had three red lights atleast one big bright white light and a few green ones. I could see it from the next exit over the hill but when i came back by it wasnt there of course. I tried to think of something to explain it but It beats me. There was definitly something there though.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

I have a few stories I guess I could share. I just read this entire thread and I got nothing to loose. Hell, I am more concerned that some people are allowed weapons from what I have read. 


*Weird*
About 8 years ago sitting in the middle of a small field on a 1,200 acre piece of land with a few friends. We were a mile from the nearest main road we were all split up dove hunting. I am looking up for doves and suddenly see this tear drop/triangle shape black plane fly right over me skipping tree tops. But almost silence (no engine noise)except for the wind flowing around it. I have been to air shows all my life and lived near AF bases, nothing compared to this. We were also only a few miles from a military base. Google Aurora and see something like it. I asked my buddies one who use to be an MP at the base and said he wouldn't doubt it. Everyone kept saying they didn't hear a thing, and had to tell them me either it was almost silent. 

*Creepy*
Just a few weeks ago last days of hunting here in VA I was sitting in one of my stands. Was roughly 6:15am so still pitch black out. About 35 yards from me I see a soft faint orange glow like a single LED glowing. The light then brightened at me like as if you have a flash light being aimed at you and then you get a direct straight light beam to the eyes. The light then just went off, I don't have a clue what it was or where it came from. Then saw another glimpse 10 minutes later just for a second about 10 yards to the left of the first light. Nothing else afterwards, I was down in the woods sitting 30 yards from the edge of a swamp. Maybe it was Shrek I don't know. Not enough to scare me though.

*I nearly pooped myself*
Several yrs ago while bowhunting I was sitting 15' up in the stand on a calm nice morning. To my left was a swamp, and to my right was a 85 acre pond, so the deer always funneled down this 40 yards wide strip of woods. I am sitting there and the squirrels and birds were still asleep, the horizon has a soft glow to it, but still very dark. Suddenly the tree I was in was shaking like something hit it, I hear these scratching and clawing sounds at my tree and they were loud like right there at me. I only had my bow and I couldn't see crap. This went on for about 20 or 30 seconds, and suddenly I felt the tree move again and everything stopped. I later saw what it was when he came back and landed in another tree next to me. One of the bald eagles we had in the area. He landed in the tree and was holding on and scratching his claws like a cat would.

I use to hunt on the land my company owned. This is eastern part of VA now, and several people had spotted a mountain lion. They found tracts behind a guys house and people came in to take castings of the prints and so on. Me and several others had gotten to see the mountain lion over the coarse of the yr. Boss got a real good look at it one afternoon when he was closing and locking the gate and it walked out on him. He said he stood in shock for a second both staring at each other and finally he realized he was lower on the food chain and didn't spend any time getting back into his truck. Well, hunting season was getting near and I went scouting hundreds of yards from my truck or anything. Was in brush about chest high when suddenly I had a crappy thought that just popped into my head. "I wonder where that moutian lion is?" :mg: Didn't even have a pocket knife on me. But did alot of turning around looking working my way back to my truck. They got it on someone's trail cam a couple miles away last I heard. 

Sorry no aliens, bigfoots, or anything else.


----------



## Joe W.

TexBowHunter99 said:


> I know you guys are going to make fun, but it was for sure and Alien - not human.




I'm not gonna laugh at you.......I'm not gonna laugh......BWAAAAHHHAAAAAAA!!!!!

Sorry.


----------



## Ucntzme

I hunt public land in Maryland and I had a naked man come walking through the woods with shoes and a back pack and that was it...I yelled at him and he took off running like a bat outa hell.


----------



## Jerm

J-Daddy said:


> OK I'll buy the orb's of light, the ghost voices and the flying rocks but the talking chipmunks was a bit much...Did you ask if they were named Alvin, Simon & Theodore ????? If so you should have brought them home with you, taught them how to sing & dance..They could have made you loads of money. Or if nothing else atleast got their autograph's, you know they're famous right?


LOL....thats funny man......I watched the chipmunks too back in the early 80's.....

All jokes aside.....these 'things' are no chipmunks......just similar vocal frequencies.....now getting photographs was no easy task...no I won't post them.... 

Jerm


----------



## Bakdahelup

I was captured at gunpoint whilst driving through Maryland. After about 30 days of captivity...I think 30 days.
I couldn't see outside so I'm just guessing. Anyways my captors took all of my belongings save for my shoes and
a backpack full of bread. And then they hunted the most dangerous game of all....man....me. After 12 days of
life and death survival, desperately seeking civilization, one of them spotted me and yelled out. I ran as fast as I
could, hoping the slapping sound wouldn't lead them to me. I finally escaped and survived to tell this tale.


----------



## Jerm

Originally Posted by TexBowHunter99 
"I know you guys are going to make fun, but it was for sure and Alien - not human."

Why is it, man is so quick to say "alien" nowadays.....ridiculous in my opinion...Oh I believe he saw something possibly outside normal explanation, just not some 'other world alien'......careful falling for this big Media LIE...

Its a presumptuous thought for one to assume there exists nothing outside the known.....just what exists, outside the perceived color spectrum of man, may scare most people to hysteria....let alone what exist in the color spectrum we can see..... 

Jerm


----------



## Jerm

Hoyt Hunter said:


> Jerm is right, I would like to hear some though. Spit them out. I have a story to
> 
> Not particularly in the woods but I was driving up I-81 about a month ago I would say looked over and not 50 feet about the road there was something floating. At first I though it was a plane or a helicopter and I just caught a glimpse of it. Of course I was driving by though and It was still just there. I have never seen anything like it. It was triangle shaped and had three red lights atleast one big bright white light and a few green ones. I could see it from the next exit over the hill but when i came back by it wasnt there of course. I tried to think of something to explain it but It beats me. There was definitly something there though.


When the triangles get close, you will notice they make absolutely no noise ( possibly anti gravitational propulsion system)....and at close distance they are quite small and a shiny black oil color.....no real 'weird factor' about these though IMO, they are rather abundant in some areas.....

Jerm


----------



## ddander4

two fat naked bikers.


----------



## Bakdahelup

ddander4 said:


> two fat naked bikers.


----------



## ddander4

Bakdahelup said:


>


Classic!


----------



## str_8_shot

I was bow hunting one afternoon a few years back and a small eight point walked under my tree; the fur between his horns was raised up and dark looking, them I noticed he had a deer tag on his right antler complete with the zip-strip used to tie it on!


----------



## jim p

My buddy left my house about 7 pm a couple of nights ago. When he got home he called me and said "you may think that I am crazy but I saw something about 1/2 mile from you house. It ran across the road in an up right position and it looked like it had hair on it. I guess that I saw bigfoot." I asked him which way was it going and he said "that it was crossing the road going south and that it was really moving."

Just what I need a booger in my woods.


----------



## Jerm

str_8_shot said:


> I was bow hunting one afternoon a few years back and a small eight point walked under my tree; the fur between his horns was raised up and dark looking, them I noticed he had a deer tag on his right antler complete with the zip-strip used to tie it on!


WOW there's gota' be a kool story there......I'll bet buried deep in some other hunting forum lies a thread titled "Buck shot, tagged, and ran away?".....

Jerm


----------



## jonrack

str_8_shot said:


> I was bow hunting one afternoon a few years back and a small eight point walked under my tree; the fur between his horns was raised up and dark looking, them I noticed he had a deer tag on his right antler complete with the zip-strip used to tie it on!


I had a similar experience. I scouted a burned ridgetop previously where the elk had been feeding every morning (this was rifle season). It was about 20 minutes after first light on opening day and I came to the crest of the ridge and started glassing, and quickly found 1 bull bedded down about 250 yards away. I threw up my rifle and got the bull in my scope, then the bull rolled over on to it's back and then he spread his legs. After a few moments I realized what was going on, another hunter (all in camo and blended in good) was getting ready to gut him. :mg:That was an unusual experience, and it scared me. I learned a few things that day...


----------



## me.hunter

str_8_shot said:


> I was bow hunting one afternoon a few years back and a small eight point walked under my tree; the fur between his horns was raised up and dark looking, them I noticed he had a deer tag on his right antler complete with the zip-strip used to tie it on!


I think that's carrying the "don't shoot my deer a little to far. Pretagging."Mel


----------



## northwoodsbucks

axman said:


> This is another Bigfoot story from one of my buddies at work.I would say he is a very creditable guy no bullchit ect,ect...The story goes him and one of his hunting buddies decided to go predator hunting in a recently logged woods close to his house.They were sitting on a large sawdust pile and started calling with there old Johnny Stewart fox call at night full moon or close to full moon. They started to hear heavy footfalls to there right at a distance they started to get ready because they thought is was a fox when they finally seen what was making the noise.Well he said they only way he can describe it was it was very tall,looked like it had on shoulder pads and a heavy wool or buffalo skinned coat and heavy build but not fat more muscular.It was about 150-200 yards away my buddy said he yelled at it because his mind didn't want to process what he was seeing and hoping it was a **** hunter..Well when he yelled at it this thing turned to them and started running at them and he said it was moving so fast it was like hurdling the branches and the tops.My buddy then said they unloaded there guns as they started running for there lives he had 22 LR and his buddy had 22 Mag and he had a .357 tucked in and fired that to. When they finally made it to the field this thing never came out of the thick but it did follow them all the way to there house but stayed in cover while they walked the open picked bean field. He said he called the ODNR and told them what had happened and they said there was a lot of sighting's in that area and basically told them there was nothing they could do.


If I had seen something like that I would've been back out there with my .338 win mag hunting whatever the hell that was. Hopefully with a buddy or 2 that were armed with something similar.


----------



## northwoodsbucks

Ok so this isnt exactly a hunting story but it was kinda funny looking back at it. I worked this farm along the st.criox river during the summers all through high school and college. Up the road was a rail road track and if you followed it through the woods for half a mile it came to a bridge over the river, it ran from bluff to bluff, was 250 feet over the river and a little over a quarter mile long. I knew several people who saw this strange blue light from out on that bridge. between 95 and about 2000. It is aparentlly an extreemly bright strobeing light that sometime apears along the bank and some times in the sky. When it appears it never moves and is there for about a minute, not at any specifiic time but always between 10pm and midnight. Always in different spots. Never heard anyone who saw it say they thought it was a ufo usually describe it as more of a spiritual being but also say its undescribable. There was an 8 month pregnant woman that killed her self off that bridge right before the the sightings started (not nessisarly related but worth mentioning).
Well anyway I went out there many times hoping to see it but never did. One night me and a buddy are out there toward the far side and a train comes. They come through the woods around a corner and you would never know its there until its pretty close. We started sort of running (you are on the tracks and cant move two fast due to the gaps between boards), we made it to the spot right over the bank on our side, still nearly 200 feet over the rocks and had along way to go to a jumpable spot and the train was right there. We both hung down off the side as the train passed for what seemed like 20 minutes but was probable more like 2. That bridge was shaking so bad that even though my hands were around a solid peice of rebar I thought for sure i was going to fall and die. Scariest thing of my entire life. 

On a side note within a couple years of that everyone I know who has seen that light has had their life go compleatly to hell. 2 suicides, 1 mental institution, and the rest real bad into drugs, 2 of those are now in prison. Also from what I hear all the kids who grew up within a mile or two of that area during that time turned out about like the guys who saw that light. I havnt been around there in along time but i heard no one sees that light any more. Im sure glad now that I never did.


----------



## northwoodsbucks

Oh and one more thing on the above story. During a similar time frame 4 kids have crashed their cars and died on that 3 mile strech of road, most likley because it close to town and has a 2 mile straight gravel stretch that kids like to race down, but it kinda fits in. And hasnt happened ever in recent years.

Probably all coincidence that all that bad **** happened right there but for guys my age up there its a weird and sort of sacred place.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

nstrut said:


> I was walking to my tree stand when I noticed I couldn't see it hanging in the tree. As I got closer, I realized it was gone. When I got to the tree, the stand was surely missing. Leaning at the base of the tree sat a brand new stand. They stole my old stand and left a brand new one. I still can't figure that one out.


Maybe he sat your stand and broke it and was man enough to replace it


----------



## Dee74

*Scary!!and Unexplainable*

OK Let me start by saying that although I have seen a couple of questionable things I DO NOT BELIEVE IN GHOSTS 

I finally just shared this story with my wife yesterday and she has known me since 1996, she came up to talk to me while I was reading this thread and after much hesitation I told her this story. This happened to me when I was spring turkey hunting in 1992 in western NY. I was almost 18 and still new to turkey hunting but I had an opportunity to skip school and hunt so I went out all by myself one morning. I was not under the influence of any legal or illegal substances. (I just had to clarify that.) I went into a place I have been to at least 100 times for hunting and camping. I set up to call in some gobblers and I was up on a ridge looking down at an old logging road and was in perfect position to see a Y in the road. I was getting some answers to my call when something catches my attention out of the corner of my eye. It is a woman standing in the Y of the road waving for me to come there. I tried to ignore her because I was there for hunting and I thought there is no way this woman can see me in full camouflage. I kept looking but still calling turkey and she just kept waving but not saying a word. I looked down the road thinking there must be someone else there but there was not. After 5 minutes of this I finally decide maybe she needs help or is in trouble. So I head down and start walking toward her. The whole time she is just waving me in with one arm but never says anything. Here comes the freaky part. I get to within 10 yards of her and she vanishes into thin air. I was like what the $%&#. I run up there because I thought maybe she fell down and when I get up there in the grass was a large snake half coiled up and slithering away. For a second I almost followed that snake but have no idea why. I left the woods that morning after that but did not let it scare me away permanently. I did not tell anyone, my brother and my friends would have never stopped laughing. When I go back up there to hunt and I come to the Y in the road I always look down half expecting to see that snake there again


----------



## eddie_tobler

TexBowHunter99 said:


> I was thinking of starting a thread like this and found this one.
> 
> November 2nd 1992, at about 3:30pm I was sitting next to a tree and happen to fall asleep. I was awakened buy a terrible screeching sound that was very shrilling that made my hair raise on my neck.
> 
> I noticed a full grown male Fox squirrel standing over another male Fox squirrel that was lying on its side. Its testicles were about 6 inches away attached by a small thread of skin. The Fox squirrel castrated the other Fox squirrel and was standing on its hind legs hovering over it.
> 
> How do I know the date and time, because about 5 minutes later I killed a nice 10 point that I had hunted for on public land for the last 2 years.
> 
> 
> This is one that most will question and not believe.
> 
> About 2 months ago I was bow hunting on a clear calm day. Off to my left I noticed an orange object about 70 yards from me. I thought this was very strange because I have never seen anything this color in the woods before (not even hunters orange). This was also on private land, no one else was on it.
> 
> As I looked closely I noticed it as an Alien. Yes, you heard it right. It was an orange colored Alien.
> 
> It was about 5 feet tall. Large tear shaped head, with large black eyes, smooth orange colored skin. It was standing behind some brush and all I could see was from the shoulder on up but it was clear as day. He was watching me.
> 
> We looked at each other for least 30 seconds or more then I decided to get a better look. I had a pair of binoculars hanging on a limb next to me. I reached and grabbed my binoculars and when I turned back, it was gone.
> 
> I am absolutely sure of what I saw, this is no joke.


I have no clue what you were smoking but I will take $250 worth of it, that will definitely help after a tough day at work. 

Incidentally lay off the peyotes.....


----------



## sirkle

Dee74 said:


> OK Let me start by saying that although I have seen a couple of questionable things I DO NOT BELIEVE IN GHOSTS
> 
> I finally just shared this story with my wife yesterday and she has known me since 1996, she came up to talk to me while I was reading this thread and after much hesitation I told her this story. This happened to me when I was spring turkey hunting in 1992 in western NY. I was almost 18 and still new to turkey hunting but I had an opportunity to skip school and hunt so I went out all by myself one morning. I was not under the influence of any legal or illegal substances. (I just had to clarify that.) I went into a place I have been to at least 100 times for hunting and camping. I set up to call in some gobblers and I was up on a ridge looking down at an old logging road and was in perfect position to see a Y in the road. I was getting some answers to my call when something catches my attention out of the corner of my eye. It is a woman standing in the Y of the road waving for me to come there. I tried to ignore her because I was there for hunting and I thought there is no way this woman can see me in full camouflage. I kept looking but still calling turkey and she just kept waving but not saying a word. I looked down the road thinking there must be someone else there but there was not. After 5 minutes of this I finally decide maybe she needs help or is in trouble. So I head down and start walking toward her. The whole time she is just waving me in with one arm but never says anything. Here comes the freaky part. I get to within 10 yards of her and she vanishes into thin air. I was like what the $%&#. I run up there because I thought maybe she fell down and when I get up there in the grass was a large snake half coiled up and slithering away. For a second I almost followed that snake but have no idea why. I left the woods that morning after that but did not let it scare me away permanently. I did not tell anyone, my brother and my friends would have never stopped laughing. When I go back up there to hunt and I come to the Y in the road I always look down half expecting to see that snake there again




Man!!! That made the hair on my neck stand up! Dang that's creepy! :mg:


----------



## 10pnt

While hunting from my tree stand during dun season one year I watched two separate groups of gun hunters coming through the woods. They met under my tree stand and argued ABOUT WHO HAD PERMISSION TO HUNT. neither OF THE TWO GROUPS HAD PERMISSION. They never knew I was even there. I was the only one at the time with permission from landlord.


----------



## carramrod6

Ok I'll throw this in. I was young when this happened, about 6 I think, I don't remember it very well but my dad does. Our family owned/hunted some ground in the MO river bottoms for a long time outside of my hometown. My Great Grandpa spent a lot of his life there hunting, fishing, trapping, and just about anything. My dad and one of his brothers spent a lot of time with him there when they were younger. I didn't have much of a chance to know my Great Grandpa, as he died when I was young, but I have heard many stories. One day my dad and I were down there messing around and I was doing something by myself. Later on I went and told my dad I saw Grandpa. My dad brushed it off like nothing, because he had passed away a little while before this. He thought I was just being a kid and saw something and I didn't really see anything. Well a few days later my Uncle calls my dad and tells him you'll never believe what he saw in the bottoms. He said he saw my grandpa walking through the woods a few days after I saw him there. My dad then tells him I saw him as well. I guess it's hard to leave something you care so much about.


----------



## woodsbaby

1st story...
was a September morning hunt with a friend... Hunt was over for the afternoon and I start walking to his stand to help him drag a deer he said he shot and it died within view... I get closer and I see him sneaking thru the woods with a stout stick in his hand... I get a bit closer and he is sneaking up on the downed deer... HUH?! as I'm trying to comprehend why he is sneaking up on a downed deer with a stick... he starts beating the deer with the stick...:mgmg! I watch the deer but it doesn't move... its definitely dead.... I yell at him"what the #@%& are you doing?!" lol.... it was a warm day and he was beating the horse flies that were landing on the deer! that was a bizarre thing to walk up on!

Not while hunting but in backyard that is the woods.... I like to feed squirrels and deer in the back yard so I commandeered one of our homemade deer feeders and put corn in it.... We use a pvc pipe with a notch cut on one end and a plastic cap at the other... well I let it go empty while away for christmas and just this Sunday decided to fill it back up... I go over there and notice the cap is missing and there is some fur sticking out by the notch at the bottom. So I grab a stick and poke it... dead... I undo the cords and turn the feeder over to dump out the unfortunate squirrel... nothing comes out.. so I bang the feeder against tree and a huge gray squirrel and a flying squirrel pop out... omg!... the fur is still by notch so I bang the the feeder again... out pops another gray squirrel and 2 flying squirrels... Oh hell... the tuft of fur is still there so another series of banging and shaking... and out slithers half a gray squirrel... feeder is now empty... As best I can figure the scenario went like this... for some dumb reason a gray decides to climb down the tube and gets stuck and dies... 2 hungry fliers climb down tube to feast of the dead gray due to sever cold snap making them go cannibalistic:slice:... they feast but discover they can't get out... they freeze or something... another gray for some dumb reason decides to crawl down tub despite the smell of death or because of it... dies cause it gets stuck... then a flier hops in to join the party.... then the biggest fattest gray I have ever seen wedges its way into the tub and.... dies.... I feel bad for accidentally killing them but then I guess this is Darwin teaming up with Murphy in my backyard... I filled the feeder back up, duck taped the lid on and threw the squirrels farther into the woods so I can feed the foxes too.... odd find to say the least....


----------



## jmh80

I wasn't hunting but i was at the deer camp. this happened about 3 years ago. I was staying at our deer camp which is located off the highway down a small drive way that you have to know is there, so it is not somewhere that you accidentally show up. I was spending the night alone at the camp that night and had fallen asleep on the couch while watching TV. Around 3:00 in the morning i was awken by somebody knocking on the window next to my head, i turn over and there is the woman looking thru the window at me:mg:, and of course it scares the crap out of me i hollar at her and ask her very politely what she is doing  she proceeds to tell me that she has locked her baby in the car and needs help getting it out, so i look out the front door and sure enough there is a car parked in front of the door that is running and she is trying to get in it. So i try to calm down and i finally go out to try to help her and she is freakin out, says she doesn't know where she is or how she got here and claims she is suffering from post pardom depression and all kinds of stuff. Well i tell her that i am going to have to call the sherriff to unlock her door and she again starts holloring at me not to call them, but i go inside anyway and call them. So the sheriff finally gets there after about 30min of me sitting there with this lady freakin out about trying to get her baby out of the car seat in the back, so i am trying figure out how to get this baby out too. So the sheriff finally shows up and i tell them the situation about the baby locked in the back seat and they quickly go to work on getting the doors unlocked and when they do they go to the back seat to get the baby and there is no baby, so the lady starts telling them that the baby is in the front seat they look and again no baby there is a baby seat and everything just no baby!! the lady then begins to freak out, well our great sheriff deputies just get into thier car and leave me with this lady. she finally tells me that she must have left the baby at her friends house and she gets into her car and ask me how to get out and back to the hwy. so she finally leaves me with my nerves shot and no chance of going back to sleep. so i get up and go to work and tell everybody that i work with the story and of course get made fun of all day. I think that was the shortest day of work ever cause i sure dreaded spending the night back there again that night. Reluctantly i head back to the camp after work and when i pull up to the camp i notice something laying on the porch and i am like oh crap. I walk over and there is a pile of folded up baby clothes on the porch. I look around and call the police, i then proceeded to look for a baby that this lady might have dumped out but find nothing have never seen or heard anything else about it, just made where i don't sleep as good down there anymore


----------



## WindWalker

> What's the strangest, most unexplainable thing you've seen in the woods?


Sometimes in some areas it has been..."deer."


----------



## mnbowhunter23

woodsbaby said:


> 1st story...
> was a September morning hunt with a friend... Hunt was over for the afternoon and I start walking to his stand to help him drag a deer he said he shot and it died within view... I get closer and I see him sneaking thru the woods with a stout stick in his hand... I get a bit closer and he is sneaking up on the downed deer... HUH?! as I'm trying to comprehend why he is sneaking up on a downed deer with a stick... he starts beating the deer with the stick...:mgmg! I watch the deer but it doesn't move... its definitely dead.... I yell at him"what the #@%& are you doing?!" lol.... it was a warm day and he was beating the horse flies that were landing on the deer! that was a bizarre thing to walk up on!
> 
> that is funny and as soon as i read it i pictured my roomate/ hunting buddy in that situation for some reason, good laugh there.
> 
> keep the stories coming guys and gals, there are some really good ones, some of them im glad i didnt witness myself........


----------



## dx2

Paul Morris said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I could write a book of all the weird things I have seen over the years and the many times I thought I would be "Bigfoot" scat. Nothing beats mother nature for entertainment especially after dark while lost in the wilderness. I will share one of the more believable stories.
> 
> While hunting in the "blizzard of 06" (Yes we can get some weather here in Az!) I was watching Coues deer on the hillside. They took off like a bat out of H.... and I wondered what was up. While scanning for the culprit (A hunter I suspected) I saw a beast that I claim to this day was the "goat sucker" better know as the Chupacabra.
> 
> *It was about the size of a mature bear, had no hair and was crawling on four legs down a steep hillside.* It had a large head, very wide muscular shoulders, was deep red in color and moved like a monkey. Well....Actually seeing the thing move reminded me of the character "Smigol" in Lord of the Rings. Now I have seen my share of off the wall critters and this one took the cake.
> 
> *My first thought was a bear with mange that lossed his hair and was sun burned big time. * Then I thought maybe a cat that did not have a tail and was crippled from some kind of mishap. Or maybe some kind of exotic that escaped and did not take to the desert very well. But nothing I could conjure up explained the beast.
> 
> It was close to dark and did not have time to make the trek over there to look for the beast or its tracks. The next day brought about 8 inches of snow so I was unable to go back and track. (lucky for me it got dark  )
> 
> I am sure there is a logical explanation but to this day I have never seen anything even close to what I saw in the blizzard of 06" To me It will be a goat sucker


^ most likely.

Killed in the FL woods last fall...


----------



## Reelrydor

Very cool thread--:thumbs_up Like sitting around the campfire, telling ghost stories. I have two stories, and two more comments: Story one--Not really hunting but, I was building my barn, the barn my ex called an giant errector set from hell, on 8 acres I just had cleared, next to 20 uncleared woods, bordered by 200 acres more of woods, au-natural. After working hard, in warm weather, we shut of the tractor, and were sitting on the rr ties, having a beer. Thats were it got weird. First, the horse that was staring at us over the fence for hours, snorted, ran side to side looking into the woods, with her eyes bugging out, then took off across the field like her tail was on fire, and butt was catching. Then stood as far from the woods as she can get, and was snorting, and pacing back and forth, very uncomfortable. We were looking at her like we wondered what was wrong. We sat and were discussing our builing plans, and now there was a stinky smell. We were far from any propane or garbage source. We thought maybe a breeze carrying a dead animal stench. Then my cattle dog comes trotting down the hill, gets to where we are, then starts growling/barking, with his hair up, at the woods. Then we hear something take off through the woods, fast, and big/heavy. Heavier than the biggest deer, and breaking big branches. Dog tried to chase, but I called him off. We talked about this amillion times. I live at the foothills of the adirondacks and came up with a few things. A bear, not one rock on my property, but I found bear tracks in the back of my land this year, in the swampy area. Or a moose, I actually saw one this spring on my logging rd, and then they caught one that wandered into the middle of the town this summer. 
Story two--fishing for stripers on the beach. If you know anything about striper fishing, it is hunting too. I followed the moon phase, the perfect tide, wind direction, beach break, etc. So, sometimes it would bring me out on an inlet, that I had to march through a good chunk of dunes, in the dark, in my heavy waders, with a huge rod and a decent amount of equipment. Being it was pretty much close to the city, and I am female, and didn't need any help getting freaked out. The other surf fishermen were pretty dedicated decent guys, and watched out for me, but I walked through those dunes with my fillet knife out, wishing I had a pistol permit. So, I make it through the dunes, out onto the open beach, breath a sigh of releaf, and start to set up my rod. I am 200' from the nearest cover, on open beach, with boats passing by occasionally, going through the inlet. It was quite, just wave action, and a breeze. Then I heard a voice, turned around, and no one was in sight distance, within 200' of dunes. I am about to cast and there is a woman standing next to me, I freaked out a little, checked for my knife, and told her she was to close for me, to cast this 12' rod. She ndidn't say a word. I casted, and she was gone. I mean gone, like covered 200' in 5 sec. gone. No fish, too weird, I left. But fished that spot often, no re-occurances.??
Comments: 1--ILDEERHUNTER, --elaborate--Bigfoot????
Comment 2: You guys are freaking me out


----------



## AZdesert rat

it was the last day of rifle mully seson it was dark and i just pulled a roast out of the ground that i threw in befor my afternoon hunt, well there was a sow with a cub trying to come in, nothing new by any means, i peperd her with bird shot when yelling wouldnt work well she circeled and i peperd her agin, we did this dace for five round till i said piss on it grabed my bag and slept in my truck 5mi up the road, next mornin i came back every thing was turned over and my roast was gone but she did leave my tent alone. i just thalt it was a lil od that after being shot 5 times with bird shot some of witch were less than 20yrds she was still trying to come in


----------



## Dee74

Reelrydor I am glad I am not the only one seeing a disappearing woman in NY


----------



## zmax hunter

I.m sure he was just tenderizing the steaks. lol




mnbowhunter23 said:


> woodsbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st story...
> was a September morning hunt with a friend... Hunt was over for the afternoon and I start walking to his stand to help him drag a deer he said he shot and it died within view... I get closer and I see him sneaking thru the woods with a stout stick in his hand... I get a bit closer and he is sneaking up on the downed deer... HUH?! as I'm trying to comprehend why he is sneaking up on a downed deer with a stick... he starts beating the deer with the stick...:mgmg! I watch the deer but it doesn't move... its definitely dead.... I yell at him"what the #@%& are you doing?!" lol.... it was a warm day and he was beating the horse flies that were landing on the deer! that was a bizarre thing to walk up on!
> 
> that is funny and as soon as i read it i pictured my roomate/ hunting buddy in that situation for some reason, good laugh there.
> 
> keep the stories coming guys and gals, there are some really good ones, some of them im glad i didnt witness myself........
Click to expand...


----------



## nflook765

*Strangest thing.*

This is pretty strange, but explainable. 

My Dad and I were hunting when I was a little guy. I shot a little buck with the muzzle loader and didn't hit him very good. We took the gun back to the truck because it was after shooting hours and began to track him. Snow was on the ground and it was a full moon so we could see what little blood there was. We tracked him across the creek and got water all in our boots. Not ever very fun when it is cold out. Well we kept on going and tracked him for a little over a mile when we finally gave up. On our way back we were walking across an open bean field. It felt like we were being followed so dad turned around and shined a light behind us. We could see about 5 sets of eyes around 50 yards behind us. It was a pack of coyotes that were stalking us. It was pretty freaky considering we didn't have the gun with us. We yelled and scared em off and kept on going back to the truck. A little ways father and they were on our trail again. We scared them off again and never saw them again. Still it was pretty freaky considering we were in the middle of nowhere, with no gun, no people around, and 5 or so coyotes stalking us. 

I will never go into the woods after dark alone without a gun again. Even if it is after shooting hours.


----------



## non-pro-archer

I have some screaming stories too, but they aren't appropriate for archerytalk


----------



## Michigan Bob

O.K. Here goes I was hunting a farm I had permission to hunt in the 90's. When it is getting to be last light and I think it is time to get down, and I take one last look around to make sure no deer are in the area. And when I look forward this HUGE flying object, about six feet tall, about hits me right between the lookers. Man I almost fall from the tree, when I calm down and look to the tree just a few feet in front of me. There sets an owl about 4 or 5 inches tall on a branch looking at me.

How do you think he shrunk himself like that.


----------



## kartracertj

Last year a friend of mine was bowhinting some public land near his house and calls me when he gets out of the woods to tell me he just saw a bear. Well here in my part of Alabama we do not have bears. I told him it must have been a hog, but he insisted he knew what a bear looked like and that is what he saw. So three days later he sees it again, takes a picture with his cell phone. Picture wasnt great and i still passed it off as a hog. Well the week to follow the news, and local papers start saying people are sighting a black bear loose in their neighborhood going through their garbage and eating their pets food. This was happening about three miles away from where he saw it so I kind of started believing him then. Well another week or so went by and they finally shot the thing in a lady's back yard up her tree with a tranqualizer dart. The bear had come over 400 miles up from Florida. It had been loose for two years as an escapee from a little blackbear sideshow. You never know what you might run into in the woods, and to think I thought my friend was going a little crazy.


----------



## emmac13

My buddy was up a tree between his crop and a parking lot behind a factory. This Blazer parks and this guy and a hot blonde get out and walk into the woods. The blonde was pleading to the guy for some relations. But the guy would not give in. Needless to say the went back and sat in the Blazer for awhile. Then drove off.

Another guy almost ran over a 100# teenage boy on top of a 300# teenage girl rolling around in the woods at dusk.


----------



## slicer

*boot sniffers*

In close to 25 years of fishing, trapping, hunting I've nothing to offer that's even close to anything on here. One day bowhunting on the ground as a teenager I had a fox come in and I sat tight, eyes partially shut and not moving just to see how close he would come. He sniffed my boot.

Other funny one was sitting on a large very low overhanging limb when I was a kid. Feet were dangling down - had a little buck come underneath, stopped and reached up, yep - sniffed my boot!


----------



## airwolf

Dee74 said:


> OK Let me start by saying that although I have seen a couple of questionable things I DO NOT BELIEVE IN GHOSTS
> 
> I finally just shared this story with my wife yesterday and she has known me since 1996, she came up to talk to me while I was reading this thread and after much hesitation I told her this story. This happened to me when I was spring turkey hunting in 1992 in western NY. I was almost 18 and still new to turkey hunting but I had an opportunity to skip school and hunt so I went out all by myself one morning. I was not under the influence of any legal or illegal substances. (I just had to clarify that.) I went into a place I have been to at least 100 times for hunting and camping. I set up to call in some gobblers and I was up on a ridge looking down at an old logging road and was in perfect position to see a Y in the road. I was getting some answers to my call when something catches my attention out of the corner of my eye. It is a woman standing in the Y of the road waving for me to come there. I tried to ignore her because I was there for hunting and I thought there is no way this woman can see me in full camouflage. I kept looking but still calling turkey and she just kept waving but not saying a word. I looked down the road thinking there must be someone else there but there was not. After 5 minutes of this I finally decide maybe she needs help or is in trouble. So I head down and start walking toward her. The whole time she is just waving me in with one arm but never says anything. Here comes the freaky part. I get to within 10 yards of her and she vanishes into thin air. I was like what the $%&#. I run up there because I thought maybe she fell down and when I get up there in the grass was a large snake half coiled up and slithering away. For a second I almost followed that snake but have no idea why. I left the woods that morning after that but did not let it scare me away permanently. I did not tell anyone, my brother and my friends would have never stopped laughing. When I go back up there to hunt and I come to the Y in the road I always look down half expecting to see that snake there again


that was a good story and kinda sent shivers down my spine but ofcourse i dont believe it one bit and the other part i dont believe is that you hadent told anybody about this untill now.


----------



## pabowhuntsman

slicer said:


> In close to 25 years of fishing, trapping, hunting I've nothing to offer that's even close to anything on here. One day bowhunting on the ground as a teenager I had a fox come in and I sat tight, eyes partially shut and not moving just to see how close he would come. He sniffed my boot.
> 
> Other funny one was sitting on a large very low overhanging limb when I was a kid. Feet were dangling down - had a little buck come underneath, stopped and reached up, yep - sniffed my boot!


What were you walkin' in with those boots? Might wanna consider bottling it!


----------



## Briarsdad

During firearm season one year I decided to sit on the ground one morning on the side of a steep ridge overlooking a thick wooded creek bottom. I walked in well before daylight and set up against a big ol oak tree. Sometime after daylight I decided to look around the tree behind me for whatever reason and I almost crapped my pants.:mg: I see a dirty pair of boots and a set of legs with what looked like worn out pants on them sticking out of the other side of the tree I was setting under. I froze in fear, I thought I had found a dead body. I sat there for a few minutes deciding if I was gonna look or run like hell for the truck. I finally got the nerve to look and sitting on the other side of the tree was a dirty old guy with filthy coveralls and an orange stocking cap covered with black stuff and an old shotgun. Turns out he was tresspassing and had been there since before I showed up and after seeing me come in he just stayed there hoping I wouldn't look behind the tree I guess. I informed him where the property line was and asked him to be on his way which he did. I don't sit on the ground anymore without looking around.


----------



## turkeykiller22

lets keep this thread going..


----------



## junglerooster1

i was in kentucky a few years back deer hunting and a small 8 pt jumps up so i shot it with my .50 cal ML and it fell in its tracks. i tagged it and went to my truck to get my knife came back and it had vanished, no blood no hair no deer. i think saskwatch took it.


----------



## spencer12

I saw a squirrel fall about 35 feet out of a tree once. It tried to jump onto another limb but missed. He hit the ground bounced up about 3 feet and ran off. So i guess he was alright? lol


----------



## Dee74

airwolf said:


> that was a good story and kinda sent shivers down my spine but ofcourse i dont believe it one bit and the other part i dont believe is that you hadent told anybody about this untill now.


Airwolf I am not lying. I can not say I can explain this and really had not thought much about it in a long time until I read this thread (bleepin thread) and really my wife was the first person I ever told the story to the other day. I just write it off as whatever, who knows, maybe some swamp gas escaping the Earth. Like I said I do not believe in ghosts but I do think there are always a couple of things we as humans can not explain away.


----------



## k4zn4v3

My stand sits about 200 yards from a little dirt road. A car goes by every 2 hours if that. Last year an older gentleman stopped his jeep on the side of the road decided to pop a squat and answer natures call. He never knew I was there.


----------



## knob

A few years ago two buddy's and myself set up on some turkeys that we had spotted the evening before. It was fall and they both had gun permits but I didn't so I was bow hunting which I had a turkey permit for. Anyway as the sun came up I could see birds in the trees about 70 yards away. One caught my attention as she started jumping from limb to limb before she flew out. The next thing I know she is gliding down right towards me, I'm thinking be still and I might get a shot. About three feet before she lands on me I hold my bow with arrow knocked out to protect myself, now trying to figure out what the heck just happened, and where is my arrow anyway? Arrow laying a few feet away with blood, feathers and nasty stuff on it. Bird flew off squawking but I never found it. Idiots with me didn't believe me until I showed them my arrow.


----------



## Jacack

not scary,just odd

went to northern california on the 5th of jan this year to try to complete my "quail slam" needing the mountain quail. I was on public land about 6-8 miles in on what was a very old overgrown loggin road when i come up on about a dozen bee hives, not too wierd untill i notice the sgins in the tree says "killer bees, keep out" not sure what that was about but i figured i would head back to the car. oh and if anyone reading this knows where to find some mountain quail, feel free to pm me as i about wore out a pair of boots with out seeing a single one.


----------



## EDoubleNickels

Let me preface this by saying that nobody _should_ believe it (and nobody ever does). But I swear on my children that it is true and I still can't explain it.

We were rabbit hunting about 5 years ago with a buddy of my dad's that had never been out with us before. We saw several rabbits, and I think had shot 3 or 4. The guy (my dad's buddy) we were with had not hit anything, and missed at least three times. We had been out 3 or 4 hours and we got to an old creek bottom where there was some old junk. This guy finds an old pie pan and asks my dad to throw it up so he can shoot it. Dad throws it, sort of frisbee-like, and the guy totally whiffs (again). But where he shot, over the pie pan, in the creek bottom, we see a rabbit laying there, kicking its back legs. Nobody saw the rabbit before he shot, and we never would have seen it if we weren't laughing so hard and making fun of him about missing everything that day including the pie pan

I went over, picked it up, and rung its neck. I gutted it on the spot and didn't find any buckshot. I still to this day think he either hit it with one pellet or scared it to death.


----------



## halvy

ok after reading i had to post this i guess. Its not so much weird but it did make me think about giving up gun hunting!

it was opening morning of Gun deer season and me and my dad were hunting on one of my dads friend's properties. He was in a tree about 15 yards away. We hadnt seen a deer the whole morning and were just about to get down and out of the tree and grab some breakfast when we spotted a buck running threw the cut cornfield. I put the crosshairs right on him and was fallowing him when i heard a loud Bang! and than to top it all off i felt Branch fall and hit me on the head. than another bang and another i look up at where the branch had fallen and watched 3 more bullets hit the tree directly above my head about 6-18 inches. The deer i guess ran off back into the woods somewhere and i watched a hunter from the bordering property jump the fence and walk out into the the cornfield to see if he hit it or not. My dad who is as mellow of a guy as you can get yelled and told me to stay in the tree. he than got down and met the guy in the cornfield to what i thought was to let him know that he was a idiot and had no business being in the woods, but he didnt! he immediatly asked the guy can i your rifle because i am thinking of buying one. the guy handed it to am and my dad simply set the rifle on the ground turned around and Jacked this poor guy right in the mouth. I was watching this all threw my binos at the time and than dad picked up this guys rifle ejected the shells and snapped the butt of the gun over his knee. Dad came back to the stands and we picked up our stuff and left. as we were leaving i looked back and seen the guy still hadnt gotten back up. i didnt say a word the whole ride back home. I was 12 years old and that was my first real day gun hunting. also that was the day i decided that no matter how much bigger i am than my dad he could always put me in my place "the old man can pack a punch"


----------



## gjtro

*same thing happened to me...*



Michigan Bob said:


> O.K. Here goes I was hunting a farm I had permission to hunt in the 90's. When it is getting to be last light and I think it is time to get down, and I take one last look around to make sure no deer are in the area. And when I look forward this HUGE flying object, about six feet tall, about hits me right between the lookers. Man I almost fall from the tree, when I calm down and look to the tree just a few feet in front of me. There sets an owl about 4 or 5 inches tall on a branch looking at me.
> 
> How do you think he shrunk himself like that.


my owl was about 20 inches tall! woosh woosh woosh...eeeek! amazing how much wind was blown by the wings (for lack of a scientific definition).


----------



## gjtro

*i remember that*



emmac13 said:


> My buddy was up a tree between his crop and a parking lot behind a factory. This Blazer parks and this guy and a hot blonde get out and walk into the woods. The blonde was pleading to the guy for some relations. But the guy would not give in. Needless to say the went back and sat in the Blazer for awhile. Then drove off.
> 
> Another guy almost ran over a 100# teenage boy on top of a 300# teenage girl rolling around in the woods at dusk.


man that was close!


----------



## halvy

EDoubleNickels said:


> Let me preface this by saying that nobody _should_ believe it (and nobody ever does). But I swear on my children that it is true and I still can't explain it.
> 
> We were rabbit hunting about 5 years ago with a buddy of my dad's that had never been out with us before. We saw several rabbits, and I think had shot 3 or 4. The guy (my dad's buddy) we were with had not hit anything, and missed at least three times. We had been out 3 or 4 hours and we got to an old creek bottom where there was some old junk. This guy finds an old pie pan and asks my dad to throw it up so he can shoot it. Dad throws it, sort of frisbee-like, and the guy totally whiffs (again). But where he shot, over the pie pan, in the creek bottom, we see a rabbit laying there, kicking its back legs. Nobody saw the rabbit before he shot, and we never would have seen it if we weren't laughing so hard and making fun of him about missing everything that day including the pie pan
> 
> I went over, picked it up, and rung its neck. I gutted it on the spot and didn't find any buckshot. I still to this day think he either hit it with one pellet or scared it to death.


there is truth to that scaring it to dead my friend shot at a old old old doe once with his 300 weathrby mag at like 10 yards dont know how but the dear droped like a ton of crap right in its tracks. we than walked over and started looking all over for a entrance wound and exit. absolutly nothing! no blood Nothing. He litterally scared the old doe to death. heart attack or something i dont know but we did check its teeth and she must have been old as hell cause she had only like 4 front teeth and the others were either missing of almost down to the gums


----------



## don h

I am glad i have never had any of these things happen to me; minus the heebee geebees when bumping into an old trappers cabin...either way ....to the top.


----------



## turkeykiller22

Hahaha i would done the same thing. A pack of cyotes will run from a man, but a pack of wolves will track the man down and kill him.




exgunner said:


> two years ago i shot a moose on the other side of the lake we camped on, my best friend decided to stay with the moose while we went and got gear and some more guys to get the moose out, we unloaded all...the guns and loaded up, and started heading back, in about the middle of the lake we start to hear this strange singing, as we get closer the louder it got. Well, we had left my friend sitting on a dead moose in the middle of a swamp unarmed, while we where gone, about 15 wolves set up shop on the ridge a hundred yards down and where howling up a storm, as we aproach the kill we see my buddie with a mini mag light in one hand and his buck knife in the other singing get the f*** away from me get the f*** away from me.he had about a five minute corus that he just kept repeating, we find out they moved in just after we left, so he had been doing this for over 2 hours scared sh****es. I laughed to I fell on the ground,he wont sit in the wood without a weapon now.


----------



## justletmein

Interesting thread, I have a lot of reading to do.  

I have a couple stories, nothing really weird but here they are. 

About 20 years ago my dad had dropped me off in my stand and left to go to his. Sitting there calling at some turkeys I look down the little road and see two planes coming at me, no sound or anything. My stand was about 150 yards down from a big box blind up on stilts. These two planes, I believe were F4's, hugged low all the way up this little road maybe 20 ft up off the trees and buzzed right over my head and up to the blind and then split, one went left and one went right. When they passed over my head I thought my chest cavity and head were going to explode, had my ears plugged but it was so loud I thought it'd damaged my hearing and I could feel heat from the engines. Thought for sure that stand was going to fall over. I climbed down and sat under some brush until later when my dad came to pick me up. 

Same lease in the summertime we were sitting in the back of a pickup truck waiting for hogs to arrive at the feeder where we'd unload on them all at the same time with shotguns. Laying back on the ice chest looking at the incredible stars out there we see 3 lights, look like satellites, moving toward eachother from different sides of the sky. All three lights met up together and then changed direction and flew together until we couldn't see them anymore. 

Few years after the above time frame we had a lease down deep in Old Mexico. There was a little adobe "house" on the place with no windows and obviously no electricity or anything so we'd build a fire out front to stay warm. We're sitting out there looking for firewood when all of a sudden this brilliant green light came out of nowhere, shooting straight for us like what I can only describe would be like a meteor. Over the course of maybe 5 seconds this thing seemed to travel from space to right on top of us and got so bright it was like coming out of a dark room outside on a bright sunny day. So bright we all were covering our eyes and several of us jumped behind the truck thinking this thing was going to land and explode on us. Then it was just gone, no impact no explosion, no sound, nothing. Took a while for our eyes to readjust to be able to see anything.


----------



## cujrh10

justletmein said:


> Interesting thread, I have a lot of reading to do.
> 
> I have a couple stories, nothing really weird but here they are.
> 
> About 20 years ago my dad had dropped me off in my stand and left to go to his. Sitting there calling at some turkeys I look down the little road and see two planes coming at me, no sound or anything. My stand was about 150 yards down from a big box blind up on stilts. These two planes, I believe were F4's, hugged low all the way up this little road maybe 20 ft up off the trees and buzzed right over my head and up to the blind and then split, one went left and one went right. When they passed over my head I thought my chest cavity and head were going to explode, had my ears plugged but it was so loud I thought it'd damaged my hearing and I could feel heat from the engines. Thought for sure that stand was going to fall over. I climbed down and sat under some brush until later when my dad came to pick me up.
> 
> Same lease in the summertime we were sitting in the back of a pickup truck waiting for hogs to arrive at the feeder where we'd unload on them all at the same time with shotguns. Laying back on the ice chest looking at the incredible stars out there we see 3 lights, look like satellites, moving toward eachother from different sides of the sky. All three lights met up together and then changed direction and flew together until we couldn't see them anymore.
> 
> Few years after the above time frame we had a lease down deep in Old Mexico. There was a little adobe "house" on the place with no windows and obviously no electricity or anything so we'd build a fire out front to stay warm. We're sitting out there looking for firewood when all of a sudden this brilliant green light came out of nowhere, shooting straight for us like what I can only describe would be like a meteor. Over the course of maybe 5 seconds this thing seemed to travel from space to right on top of us and got so bright it was like coming out of a dark room outside on a bright sunny day. So bright we all were covering our eyes and several of us jumped behind the truck thinking this thing was going to land and explode on us. Then it was just gone, no impact no explosion, no sound, nothing. Took a while for our eyes to readjust to be able to see anything.


You guys were probably abducted and probed by that alien space craft. You just dont remember it. Kinda like the fire in the sky story .


----------



## turkeykiller22

HAHAHA It was prolly used for a music video.......NOT


QUOTE=Bobmuley;7926679]I wasn't hunting today, but this is what I found out in the middle of nowhere while I was "working">[/QUOTE]


----------



## Target Tony

i was sitting in my stand one morning and it was so quiet out you could hear a deer walking 100 yards away. while i was sitting there, i hear a rush of air coming. its sounded like a something was flying, but since it was really clear out i couldnt see a thing. it went over top of me and continued down through the woods. 

funny thing is there was no wind at all that morning. 

Tony


----------



## Krypt Keeper

I got another I just remembered. I was 16 I think at the time. Me and my brother-in-law went out for several days hunting in the mountains. His mom's boyfriend and boyfriends dad were already there camping. Think it was the 2nd or 3 day we were out there and had made our way back to camp for lunch. 

The camp site was off a small mountain road. We were sitting there getting ready to eat lunch and the boyfriend hadn't made it out yet. We had a Colemans stove on a table next to a tree. My brother in law was standing there getting some stew we had made the night before. Then there was a loud bang really close to the camp site. We hear the bullet come wizzing through the air, hits the tree limbs just above my brother in laws head, and the bullet falls hitting the lid of the dutch oven on the table and bounced to the groud. A few minutes later a truck goes by, and the boyfriend also walks out the woods. He asked if we shot at something scaring him to death. We showed him the bullet and told him what just happened.

About 5 minutes pass and we hear a car coming. They stop for a minute, then we hear the trunk slam down and they pull off passing us. They wave like nothing has happened except all you hear is the sound of what we guess a deer kicking the living crap out of the trunk. :mg:

We got his tag number, the bullet which was from a pistol, and called them in when we got into town. We just figured the boyfriend jumped up a deer walking out and someone driving by saw it standing next to the road and popped it with his pistol. Never did hear anything else about it from calling it in.


----------



## bowhemian

When I was about 22 I had a job at this golf course in Aberdeen, MD. It was the 1st time I ever had any real responsibilies and I had to lock up at night, set the alarm and so on. Well I never really thought anything about it but the silent alarm used to go off down at the Greens Keepers warehouse 2-3 times a month for no apperent reason. Cops, firetrucks, the whole nine yards. I usually had to let them in then I would have to reactivate the alarm system after they checked everything out. Well out of all the times this happened the K9 dogs would never enter the warehouse. The cops would literally have to drag the dogs to get them to go in and they would fight them the entire time. It got to the point where the fire department started charging the golf course for false alarms at $500 a pop. Well management decided to deactivate the Greens Keepers area alarm. All was well for a long while and everyone including me kinda forgot about "spooky" happenings. 

The next fall I got permission to hunt the golf course after it closed to the public in early November. The first time I hunted this place everything was cool I saw a bunch of deer and where they were headed and when they were moving. So the next day I pulled my stand and repositioned it on the otherside of the patch of woods where I thought the deer were going come out. 

I set up for an evening hunt and even when I was walking out that day something was strange. I kept seeing somthing off to my right side out of the corner of my eye. The entire evening I felt like there was somthing stalking me. The next morning I pulled my stand out of there and never went on that golf course alone again. My coworkers kept asking me if had taken a deer yet and I just told them that I found another place to hunt.

Since I left that job I heard a few golfers had been run off the golf course by something "wierd"


----------



## prc4816

1. two friends and my self decided to call in coyotes one evening with an electronic call. we hit the call and can hear a pack responding over the course of an hour. the pack keeps getting closer until they stop on the opposite woodline of the field we are in. we can hear them yipping for about 30 mins or so and then nothing. about 20 mins later something comes charging through the woods behind us. it charges directly at us and stops at the woodline (about 20 ft to our backs). whatever it was, was huge it sounded like a school bus crashing through the woods, we could here it nock over a few small trees etc. needless to say we didn't stick around to find out.

2. Dad used to hunt with a state trooper. they were hunting a long hillside in tree stands staggered up and down this hill. mid morning a car pulls up to the bottom of the hill and they hear a car door open. from the bottom of the hill they hear "(officer's name) are you up there!" and then shots ring out into the woods. the car door slams and the car takes off. turns out one of the guys he had arrested just recently got released. nobody was hurt.

3. Dad and i were walking through the a cedar thicket with a atv trail running through the center. the thicket was quite long and extremely thick. next thing we hear limbs breaking and a whizzing sound going through the trees accompanied by gunshots from the hill 300yds away. we take cover behind the biggest trees we can find and start stripping off our orange (the land was notorious for poachers). after the shooting stops i poke my head around the try rifle in hand and see a guy (no orange) get out of a stand and get into a ford bronco II at the top of the hill. the bronco speeds off. when the guy started shooting something told me this was no accident, and afterwards it dawned on me that nobod else was supposed to be on the farm that day. after seeing the vehicle we both knew it was nobody we knew, and the guy was just shooting at noise a glimses of orange through the cedars. we never hunted that end of the farm again.


----------



## 117149

I have an uncle that checks oil wells for a living. He drives around huge ranches all day long, seldom seeing a soul, in a jeep equipped for almost any situation.
One day, @ 15 miles from the interstate, he sees a naked woman walking across the prairie and she's headed for an almost certain death. He radios the sheriff, parks and goes after her. When he gets close he realizes that she's in bad shape. Lots of cuts & scrapes, she's covered in blood. Worst of all, the soles of her feet have @ 1" thick layer of thorns and briars.
She doesn't acknowledge my uncle until he asks her if she needed help. She calls him satan and bolts. He runs her down and tackles her. He has to sit on her to keep her from running off. Problem was, they ended up on the ground behind a small hill and the sheriff couldn't find them. Finally they're found and the woman is taken to a hospital followed by a mental institution.
My uncle found out later that she had suffered a mental break down then totaled her car on the interstate, stripped down and started walking...


----------



## nojreyd

*Creepy false alarm*

A couple years back there was a rash of cougar sightings where I hunt in SW Michigan. One sighting about 15 miles from me was of a bow hunter being flanked by one for a few hundred yards. A neihbor of mine also claimed to have seen one in his driveway (he is in a non-hunter but spends a lot of time in the woods. He even called the state police and the DNR the night he saw it...nobody came out). Fast forward one year and I am bow-hunting some week-night after work behind my house. I hadnt seen crap, and after dark I started my stroll back home (about 1/8 mile is all). I hear a few twigs break off to my right and I stopped...waited, then kept walking...dang deer coming out too late! 20 yards later another twig. I start having flashbacks to the cougar story so I noc an arrow. Another 20 yards and there is definately something flanking me. I took a knee and had my bow ready. Then I heard it coming out into the trail about 10 yards in front of me so I drew back...on a 40 pound fawn (prob a button buck). He just popped out into the opening and looked at me. I undrew my bow and just stared at him. He turned and walked in the direction I was headed (towards my house!). So I just kept following him. After about a 30 yard stroll with me in tow 10 yards back he bugged out and took back off. Needless to say I was a little shook up. Still waiting to get one of those big cats on my trail camera!


----------



## Grizz1219

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


This is by far one of the funniest yet!!!


----------



## slicer

bottle it up? I would but it's free - fresh cow pie, smashed and grinded in my boots as well as possible.


----------



## cujrh10

:bump:

I know there are more stories out there


----------



## Jovush

First of many - I got permission from an out of state owner to hunt a small tract of land that laid between two larger tracts. It was early season and I went in scouting\hunting and I had my small hanging stand if I happened to find a good spot. I found a heavily used trail and chose to hang my stand where I could overlook a wide area. Behind me about 50 yards was a fence in a low spot that apparently the deer crossed as they came onto the property. Being early season, the fence was obscured by heavy foilage but I was confident that I was in a good spot. I had just settled in as I heard what I thought was a deer or two crossing the fence. With the twang of the barbed wire fence still ringing, I could just make out the brown hide of a deer through all the foilage working my way. As it made it's way closer all I could see were portions of this animal as it used the terrain and brush to expertly concile itself. First I made out the chest area, I was amazed at the size of this creature, then he moved behind thicker brush and I saw massive legs. My heart was pounding anticipating what must be the biggest animal I would ever meet was coming my way. It was within 20 yards and no matter how I strained I could still not see the whole animal. I was now in position and prepared to come to full draw on what had to be a monster buck based solely on it's enormous size. Heart pounding, knees shaking, muscles tensing up on my bow and...................................out walks the ugliest, meanest looking, clumsiest camel and looks straight into my eyes - at eye level. Yeah, you heard me, a camel !!! Seems one of the neighbors winters exotic animals for some outfit. I didn't know this useful tidbit of information at the time. As the camel lumbered it's way through the brush and grazed out into the field beyond, it took me a minute or two to realize just what I had seen. Seems an old rusty 5 strand wire fence is no match for a camel when the grass is greener on the other side. Since then a Zebra and a six-pack of buffalo have made the same escape. The owner no longer boards these animal since the Zebra bit off his ear when they tried to corral him. I got a little ribbing from friends till I went back and got pictures. There is a camel alive because I chose no to shoot too early....it pays to know your target. Can't imagine dragging out a camel.


----------



## callou2131

No aliens but I have had a few interesting things

Early this season I hear an owl screech and a bunch of crows, Well the owl swoops down and runs into the side of my head damn near knocking me out. 

Two years ago while camping I hear something on the side of my tent in the early morning, it isnt leaves or anything just sounds weird, I grab my .45 and peer out, and there is one of the biggest bucks Ive seen pissing on my tent. 

About 5 years ago, I was primitive camping in Francis Marion state park in SC, I am standing there pissing on my fire about to go in for the night, when a bobcat walked right next to me at maybe 2 feet. He looked up at me, screeched, and just walked away.

One night while camping during a really bad thundersnow, I wake up at about 3 am because the temperature in the tent went from about 30 degrees to over 100 degrees, I look outside my tent and see the tree that one of my tent lines was tied to smoldering and split. It got hit by lightning. 

Last one was last season i am watching this nice doe, getting ready to take a shot, when I hear leaves, then a squirrell fell out of the tree and hit the deer right in the back.


----------



## buckchaser86

Two stories, I was hunting my property one year, I saw guys in blaze orange sitting right on my property line. So I started walking across the open field to talk to them and make sure they arent facing my land considering they were right on the fence line. I got about 50 yards from them and I they both got up and took off running in the opposite direction. They left a nice camo stool and a pop-can crushed into a PIPE and filled with marijuana. I notified the police.

Shotgun hunting one year way back when, I spooked a buck 20 yards in front of me on a drive, so I took a shot. He went right down into the creek and didn't come back up so I thought I hit him. Walked up to the creek and he was struggling to stay afloat in the water on his side. I pulled up and finished him off. Pulled him out of the creek and I examined him to find only one bullet hole. So I don't know why he couldn't get out of the creek or swim if I hadn't hit him. maybe just scared the crap out of him?


----------



## okiehunt

Most probably wont believe this one either but here goes about 3 years ago I was driving to work and took the same route every day and always saw a ton of deer going to work in the morning so I was always on the watch looking for animals. One day I was driving up on a draw that came up to the road there were always deer around this area so I did not find it odd to see something standing in the ditch a ways up the road. Well when I get close there is this dog looking thing standing there not 10yds off the road it had no hair on it except some pig type hair up around its head. The skin looked as if someone had lit this thing on fire also its front legs were taller than its back legs kind of like a hyenna it was the ugliest thing I had ever seen. I wrote it off and never thought about it much until today when I thought I would check out pics of this thing I keep hearing pop up on here called a chupacabra and as soon as I pulled the pics up I knew this was exactly what I had seen. I dont know what they are or where they come from but this thing looked like some kind of monster. The one I saw was bigger than the pics that I saw today I would say it was between 60-80lbs it was for sure at least what some people are calling a chupacabra...

I also have a friend I was turkey hunting with but we werent hunting in the same location. About an hour after daylight he stumbles up on me looking like he had been in a fight w/ mike tyson. His left eye was all tore up and bleeding pretty badly he said he was calling to some birds on the roost just before daylight and a owl swooped down and grabbed him around his left eye and tried to take off with him he said it felt like it was ripping his head off. I dont remember the exact number but it was upward of 50 stitches and actually hit him so hard it broke his zygomatic arch around his eye....


----------



## Reelrydor

A couple more regular things: One of my first few nights in a tree stand, I just got my new bow set up, it was Dec, end on reg season here last year. I want a buck w/ my new bow, it was cold, but I had seen a lot of deer on my trail cam, mostly right after dark. So, it is getting late, but my stand is 150' behind my cleared 8 acres, so deer are coming in, but too late to shoot. I didn't want to let them know where my stand was, so I figured I would sit tight until they passed by, and try not to spook them when I left. There was snow on the ground, and a bright enough 1/4 moon. They passed and right when I was gathering my quiver and such to leave, this thing flew about into my face, and landed next to me . t first it seemed to be the size of a turkey, but it was an owl. He sat 5' from me, starring at me. I moved my hand to shoo him, and he took off. Freaked me out when he was landing, I thought he wasd 5' or something. Second, this year I scouted, found the main funnel into my property, and picked out a perfect tree for climber. Early bow season, I get out early eve. and climb my tree, as silent as I could, first time w/lineman strap, etc... I am trying not to sweat, it was warm. I get 25' up, harness up, bring up bow, hook up the qwiver, turn around, and knock my arrow. I bend to put bow on holder and see a porcipine in the tree top next to me, trying to get as far out on the branch towards me as he can. I didn't want to chase him, but I didn't want his company either. I threw a pine cone at him, and he climbed down the tree.:darkbeer:


----------



## callou2131

Ucntzme said:


> I hunt public land in Maryland and I had a naked man come walking through the woods with shoes and a back pack and that was it...I yelled at him and he took off running like a bat outa hell.


I was walking through some public land when I was naked and I heard something screech at me. Wasn't sure what it was so i took off like a bat out of hell. Almost sounded like a scared little girl. :zip:


----------



## knob

Need some more cause these are GOOD.


----------



## Jovush

sitting on stand one sunny afternoon overlooking a large field bordered by timber on two sides. Deer traveled just inside timberline so I had a good vantage point to see both timber and out into large field. Not seeing much action I was looking out into field then looked up and caught a glimpse of an aircraft at high altitude leaving a con-trail, then noticed something falling. Did that plane eject some trash? Did someone flush the toilet cause it first looked like a long trail of paper falling to earth???? I followed it's descent to where it landed less than 100 yards away. I glassed it and could make out a small white container of sorts attached to a long light yellow streamer. Curiosity got the best of me as I climb down to retrieve my prize from the skies. As I approached closer I thought I could see a small puff of smoke. Did something make it through our atmosphere and this was all that's left? With no geiger counter handy I cautiously made my way closer and noticed writing. I knelt down and touched the streamer material......thin rubber. Then it hit me, what I witnessed was a weather balloon. The box contained some type of tracking device and a wet cell battery that looked as if was made from a zip lock bag attached to it by rubber bands and this battery was the source of smoke. It apparently ruptured and the acid caused a burn. A note attached stated that it was released from a weather station about 45 miles away and tracked to an altitude of about 7 miles. The box had return postage stamped on it and instructed the finder to place it in any mailbox. I did my part


----------



## callou2131

I killed a deer that had 17 failed Rage Broadheads stuck in it. :wink:


----------



## mnbowhunter23

Jovush said:


> sitting on stand one sunny afternoon overlooking a large field bordered by timber on two sides. Deer traveled just inside timberline so I had a good vantage point to see both timber and out into large field. Not seeing much action I was looking out into field then looked up and caught a glimpse of an aircraft at high altitude leaving a con-trail, then noticed something falling. Did that plane eject some trash? Did someone flush the toilet cause it first looked like a long trail of paper falling to earth???? I followed it's descent to where it landed less than 100 yards away. I glassed it and could make out a small white container of sorts attached to a long light yellow streamer. Curiosity got the best of me as I climb down to retrieve my prize from the skies. As I approached closer I thought I could see a small puff of smoke. Did something make it through our atmosphere and this was all that's left? With no geiger counter handy I cautiously made my way closer and noticed writing. I knelt down and touched the streamer material......thin rubber. Then it hit me, what I witnessed was a weather balloon. The box contained some type of tracking device and a wet cell battery that looked as if was made from a zip lock bag attached to it by rubber bands and this battery was the source of smoke. It apparently ruptured and the acid caused a burn. A note attached stated that it was released from a weather station about 45 miles away and tracked to an altitude of about 7 miles. The box had return postage stamped on it and instructed the finder to place it in any mailbox. I did my part


I found one of these around christmas this year out in a snow covered field. They let it go about 4 hours away from my house. My dad has found 2 others in his life. pretty cool we also sent it back in.


----------



## trb0

Back in the late 80's I was gun hunting in Ky when I heard some helicopters coming at a low altitude. We live about 35 miles from Ft. Campbell so it was pretty common to see 7 Army helicopters coming at just above treetop level on maneuvers.I was in the tallest poplar tree and had on hunter orange and with no leaves on the trees I was watching them go over at a really close distance.After the last copter went past he banked hard and swung back around me and stopped and hovered about 100 yards in front and 50 yards above me. About that time the side door swings open and they swing a machine gun around and I could see the guys laughing hysterically. I knew they were messing with me but it was still more than a little unnerving. After about 15 seconds they close the door and fly away. I'm sure it made those guys day. LOL


----------



## 1Badboy

i have had some weird things happen as i spend alot of time in the woods so now brush most of it off
but the most recent thing was not while hunting but while working as i am a delivery driver that works nights
i pretty much set my own hours so went in early so i could take a buddy out for the second day of the season here i am driving down the main road at 1AM no cars or houses for miles when i come around a corner by a lake and there standing beside the road is what looks like a huge white great dane !
now i was flying becuase i was trying get done and it happened so quick that i dont know what it really was but was odd to say the least 
i went back and went real slow by but got a weird feeling so didnt stay long 
i have seen a white doe a couple miles down the road but if i had to guess i still say it was a HUGE dog !


----------



## Punch_Free4L

callou2131 said:


> I killed a deer that had 17 failed Rage Broadheads stuck in it. :wink:


Get out..............


----------



## DandyRandy10

*strange thing!*

I was sixteen and it was summer vacation in New York state. I was trout fishing in a small stream that runs across my cousins property 3/4 of mile from the house. It was right at dusk and I was wading down the middle of the stream letting a worm drift ahead of me. The water was about 2 feet deep and 8-10 feet wide there. Just as I took a step forward something made a real loud splash in the water right behind me. Startled the hell out of me. I looked around but didn't see anything. It was about dark and couldn't see in the water. I thought it was a muskrat or beaver. I reeled in and walked down a hundred yards to a little bridge and climbed out and headed home. The next day my cousins Tommy and Eddy were over fishing in a long shallow pool about a 150 yards below were I heard the loud splash. They came runnining back over to the houses. We all lived next to each other. They said you aint gonna believe what we saw over in the brook by Tommers bridge. They said there is an alligator in the pool. Five of us went over and sure enough there was a 4 foot long alligator in the pool. My aunt called the sheriff and a deputy came. He snared it from the bank with one of those dog loop dealies and put it in a 55 gallon trash can. It's tail stuck a foot out of the can. A reporter from the town paper came and took a picture. The sheriff figured it was somebodies pet that got to big to handle so they let it go. I can only think the loud splash the day before was that alligator cruising down the brook looking for a meal when he came up behind me. I moved and startled it. A freakin alligator in a New York brook. I still have the newspaper clipping showing the alligator in the trash can.


----------



## Dee74

DandyRandy10 said:


> I was sixteen and it was summer vacation in New York state. I was trout fishing in a small stream that runs across my cousins property 3/4 of mile from the house. It was right at dusk and I was wading down the middle of the stream letting a worm drift ahead of me. The water was about 2 feet deep and 8-10 feet wide there. Just as I took a step forward something made a real loud splash in the water right behind me. Startled the hell out of me. I looked around but didn't see anything. It was about dark and couldn't see in the water. I thought it was a muskrat or beaver. I reeled in and walked down a hundred yards to a little bridge and climbed out and headed home. The next day my cousins Tommy and Eddy were over fishing in a long shallow pool about a 150 yards below were I heard the loud splash. They came runnining back over to the houses. We all lived next to each other. They said you aint gonna believe what we saw over in the brook by Tommers bridge. They said there is an alligator in the pool. Five of us went over and sure enough there was a 4 foot long alligator in the pool. My aunt called the sheriff and a deputy came. He snared it from the bank with one of those dog loop dealies and put it in a 55 gallon trash can. It's tail stuck a foot out of the can. A reporter from the town paper came and took a picture. The sheriff figured it was somebodies pet that got to big to handle so they let it go. I can only think the loud splash the day before was that alligator cruising down the brook looking for a meal when he came up behind me. I moved and startled it. A freakin alligator in a New York brook. I still have the newspaper clipping showing the alligator in the trash can.


Scary and fascinating at the same time. Glad you were not alligator dinner


----------



## slamnationalley

~Austin~ said:


> Where do you think the rocks came from?


A million years worth of compressed dirt.:wink:


----------



## Archeroni

I came across a neighbor boy doing some strange things to himself once 20+ years ago when I was squirrel hunting. Really weird kid.

I heard awhile back he has HIV, obtain from, um, "physical contact" (i.e. not a blood transfusion or a dirty needle).

Hope to never come across anything like that again.


----------



## clifflowe

*possum?*

A couple of years ago, a fellow bowhunter saw something sit on a log like a human sits on a chair. At first he couldn't tell what it was. As he kept trying to identify it he came to the conclusion that it must have been a possum. When he told us that two other possums were in front of the sitting possum intently watching the sitting possum, I knew immediately that what he saw weren't no possum. Some of you will know what he saw. That's all I'm going to say on the matter cause they might be listening.


----------



## Bakeman57

NY2VA said:


> Not too crazy but kind of wierd. My father-in-law has a 70-acre piece in the southerntier of NY the he hunts. A few years ago he walked out to his favorite stand one morning and when he climbed the laddar he found a racoon curled up on his seat sleeping like a baby. He was determind to hunt this stand and really didn't want to deal with the **** after he woke it up. So he walked back to camp to get his .22 revolver, thinking maybe the **** would be gone when he got back. When he got back, he was still there so he reached in, fired a shot and dispatched it quickly.
> Another time in that same stand, he got out there to find another guy in his stand. Then that guy went ahead and attempted to kick my father-in-law off his own land. Well needless to say, the story didn't end to well for the other guy.


I hope he buried him after he shot him!!!


----------



## lungbuster12

*Stroked out deer*

My son and I were driving to our farm in iowa for a morning hunt. We got there a little early so we decided to drive around a little bit to stay out of the 5 degree weather until it was closer to daylight. We were driving down the road when we saw a 150in. busted up 10 pt standing down in the bar ditch on the side of the road. We turned around to get a closer look at him. We pulled right up to him and he never even looked at the truck. We figured he had a doe bedded down so he wasn't wanting to leave. I got out and yelled at the deer to get a reaction but he didn't even flinch. I started kickin rocks and yelling louder at the deer. Finally it turned around, stumbled and could hardly walk. There was no blood or sign of a gun wound on the deer. We got withing 6 yards of the deer. We left the scene because it was starting to get light. After our hunt we returned to the spot where we saw the deer and he was gone. We talked to an old man who lives nearby and told him about it. He said hes seen it before and he had chased two of them down and shot them with his bow. He said the deer will have a minor stroke from running does so hard. If they are left alone and can stay away from the coyotes long enough, they will rejuvenate and be back to 100%. it was the weirdest thing we have ever seen in the woods.


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Couple years ago i had a doe come in with 2 little ones, but the strange thing is she was Black as coal with just a white spot on her neck..if the little ones would have not been with her i would have shot her..but have never seen her since....


----------



## Catsalot

About 5 years ago I was sitting just off an old four wheeling path on public land and an older model impala was driving thru the woods and got stuck right in front of me. After rocking the thing back and forth he was able to get it unstuck and turned around. I then proceeded to watch the man harvest 7 pot plant right there in front of me. Before that I hunted that tree for 3 days straight and looked at those pot plant 1000 times and never realized I was looking at pot plants. I even watched a few does feed on them.To make it more interesting the guy who harvested them was wearing a cop outfit. 

3 years ago my buddy and I was on some railroad property shed hunting when we came across the remain of a young lady. We contacted the police and showed them were she was. 
http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Alt/alt.true-crime/2007-11/msg01374.html


----------



## ruffme

Strangest thing ever happened to me....
This past December I was sitting in my stand thinking the Vikings were gonna go all the way!:sad:


----------



## winterkill

*same here!*



redruff said:


> Strangest thing ever happened to me....
> This past December I was sitting in my stand thinking the Vikings were gonna go all the way!:sad:


i thought the same thing........brett was hurting big time later on!!!


----------



## donedealtim

*lol*

This is by far the best post on AT EVER!


----------



## 1Badboy

Catsalot said:


> About 5 years ago I was sitting just off an old four wheeling path on public land and an older model impala was driving thru the woods and got stuck right in front of me. After rocking the thing back and forth he was able to get it unstuck and turned around. I then proceeded to watch the man harvest 7 pot plant right there in front of me. Before that I hunted that tree for 3 days straight and looked at those pot plant 1000 times and never realized I was looking at pot plants. I even watched a few does feed on them.To make it more interesting the guy who harvested them was wearing a cop outfit.
> 
> 3 years ago my buddy and I was on some railroad property shed hunting when we came across the remain of a young lady. We contacted the police and showed them were she was.
> http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Alt/alt.true-crime/2007-11/msg01374.html


thats a good article and very true just last year a hunter found the remains of a boy that had been lost for like 18 months and no one still knows what happened ............
really makes you think 
sorry for the hi-jack


----------



## tooours

Was out taking a walk yesterday and came up on a turkey on the other side of a ravine. I got to within ten feet of him, and saw that he looked pretty beat up. He could hear me but didnt know what I was. The whole left side of his face was white and caloused like. I tried crossing and he must have kind of seen me because he alerted and flew right where I just came from and hit a tree smack dab with his face. By the time I crossed back 2 look for him he was gone. I didnt want to chase him anymore so I dont know what happened to him. He could have been knocked out laying on the ground for all I know!heres a cel phone pic


----------



## Jovush

If we are talking turkey .....first part of the deer season in MO I was sitting on stand waiting for a friend that films my hunts. He calls me on cell and asks if I seen the 15 turkeys near me, he filmed them in a field next but they ran into woods near me. I told him no and if he made it in we would try get it on film. Long story short, we caught up to them as they were crossing a dry creek bed heading to their roost. A number of them flew up across creek which presented me with a great shot. Three turkeys sideways on a limb, all I had to do was aim for the center one and "whack" the third one falls like a rock. I run down thru bed and up other side to retrieve but all I see is a turkey waddling off thru super dense brush with his head down. Spent until after dark looking but not finding. As we went back to stand location to gather up rest of our gear I notice an arrow that I must have dropped from my quiver right below stand. I bend down to pick it up and notice this is the same arrow I launched at the turkey....BUT OVER 200 Yrds away thru dense foilage. The broadhead was covered in small feathers but no blood. I must have clipped one turkey and the arrow then struck the last in the head knocking it senseless. 

Makes a person wonder where that arrow is gonna land when you shoot it!!


----------



## bagel77

love this thread....ttt


----------



## Gthor

Have a buddy that was out scouting for bear in some pretty rough and remote areas here in southern AZ. He found a really good looking water hole in one canyon. While he was looking for tracks, sign, and a good location for a blind, he spotted someone's trail cam. So being creative he pulled the memory card from the cam and viewed the pictures on his cell phone. Sure enough the pics revealed a nice black bear. As my buddy started to replace the card in the camera, he thought he'd have some fun. So my friend proceeds to upload some additional pictures from his phone onto the guys trail cam. He loaded pictures of hot rods from a car show and his daughters graduation. Would have loved to see the reaction from the trail cam's owner, when he looks at the wildlife pictures from his favorite "Honey hole!"


----------



## beast

Gthor said:


> Have a buddy that was out scouting for bear in some pretty rough and remote areas here in southern AZ. He found a really good looking water hole in one canyon. While he was looking for tracks, sign, and a good location for a blind, he spotted someone's trail cam. So being creative he pulled the memory card from the cam and viewed the pictures on his cell phone. Sure enough the pics revealed a nice black bear. As my buddy started to replace the card in the camera, he thought he'd have some fun. So my friend proceeds to upload some additional pictures from his phone onto the guys trail cam. He loaded pictures of hot rods from a car show and his daughters graduation. Would have loved to see the reaction from the trail cam's owner, when he looks at the wildlife pictures from his favorite "Honey hole!"


I can't speak for anyone else, but i be pissed if someone was messing with my gear:angry:


----------



## Finger_Flinger

beast said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but i be pissed if someone was messing with my gear:angry:


I guess that's the risk you take when you leave your expensive gear in the woods.


----------



## DaveHawk

*Amazing And True Stories*

1.) Sitting in my duck blind one morning, my buddy and I had a great horned owl fly over my spread and land on the top edge of our blind!! Talk about a good look at some impressive tallons !! He was 12" from our heads, if that !! I bet he stood 22" tall. He stayed for about 15 seconds, then saw us and left.
2.) Camping in a public campground one November night, we had a nice campfire going and I was lying on a stack of firewood near the fire to get warmed up. *BOOM !! *What was that!! I was deafened, and saw something bounce off the wood pile. Went over and picked up a 30-0-6 brass.....


----------



## young_bull44

*explained here *

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1121728


----------



## DaveHawk

*More True and Amazing Stories*

1.) A buddy of mine went muzzel-loading for elk. He is very excited as he is close to some elk. Now he takes a shot and misses, so he very hastily reloads and shoots again as fast as he possibly can !! This time he knocks down the elk !! What a relief !! As he is walking up to his trophy, he notices a shaft sticking out of it's side. A very large wooden arrow ??....No....He pulls it out and it has a 3" long brass blunt on the end !! By now you probably know where I am going with this....Yes It is his own ram rod....He killed this elk by shooting his ramrod out of his muzzel-loader. In the panic of reloading, he hadn't pulled his ram rod back out...he had unknowingly shot it out. If you are reading this Bob, I hope you don't mind me sharing..
2.) I hear bowhunters talk about making long shots. I am here to tell you about my shortest shot. My arrow didn't even clear my bow ! I am in the very corner of a standing corn field watching some does grazing in a pasture about 100 yards in front of me. There is a field road just to my left coming into the pasture from the corn, and a fence row just beyond it. It's late evening, and I'm starting to run out of light, so I'm thinking about how to get within range of these deer---or---get them to come to me !! I make a bleat with my mouth that sounds like I'm saving "Maaaa"... Now I have their undivided attention, and a couple of them actually start walking toward me !!
They stop and all eyes and ears are focused on the corner of that corn !! So here goes again...."Maaaaa"......"Maaaa" and they all start running right at me! The first one goes around the corner within an arms length...then the second.....third.....I'm at full draw by now and here comes the fourth...she slows to a walk and is following the others, which will bring her within a few feet of where I am standing. When I release, there is an explosion of hooves and I can feel my feather fletching dragging off of my bow arm. The arrow didn't penetrate very far, but it was enough. I found her about 50 yards down that field road.


----------



## DaveHawk

*Just one more, then I'm done (for now)*

My wife and I are hunting together this firearms season. We get out of the truck and start to load our guns when she notices the shells won't go into her gun. I brought two boxes of shells not paying much attention...one box was bigger than the other, so I am assuming different calibers, but they were both for my gun, just different brands. So we have no shells for her gun and she is not happy with me. I tell her that we will sit together and she can shoot my gun. So there we are sitting on the ground together with my gun and she is not happy. Here comes a couple of deer and I hand my rifle to her and tell her to shoot one with my gun...she pushes the rifle back to me and says "I dont want to shoot one with your gun.....I want to shoot one with my own gun" this goes back and fourth for a few seconds while the deer are curiously watching us. I decide one of us had better shoot pretty quick or these deer will be gone, so I take the gun and shoot. I see a large red spray behind the deer as it falls. Before I can stand up, a 2" sapling between us and the deer folds over! I had shot thru the sapling and killed the deer. The sapling was splintered and almost split in half. The deer had splinters in the wound and a hole that I could put my fist thru !! Krag 30-40 with 180 grain bullet....good brush gun....


----------



## Gthor

beast said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but i be pissed if someone was messing with my gear:angry:


I guess it is a matter of perspective. If that was my trail cam, and after a few moments of scratching my head, I think I'd still be laughing!


----------



## pybowhtr

*elk hunting at 10500 ft*

In 2001 while climing up the rocky mountains to retrieve a dead cow with 2 of my hunting buddies .I stopped when I heard a loud noise , in the stillness so we stopped to see what it was. Looked straight out and saw a military c17 cargo jet coming right at us. The plane was so close we could see the pilot and co-pilots faces. We thought it was all over,then at last possible second they banked the plane to left and went wings almost straight up and down to miss mountain. They made it flew about another 2 miles pouring the coals to it gaining altitude and made it over the mountain. Very scary after 911 left us standing there speechless . Dont know too this day whether they were training,who would believe us.


----------



## 45er

*Back in the mid-1990's I had the privilege.....*

of bowhunting on a pasture (6500 acres) on the famous Kenedy Ranch on the south Texas coast. One morning while hunting there I decided to get to the blind REAL early as some very nice bucks were working the area. I got settled into my tree stand and flipped off the flashligh. Man, was it dark. I mean you-couldn't-see-your-hand-in-front-of-your-face dark! 

I hadn't been in the blind but a few minutes and I looked up in the sky and what I saw will NEVER leave my memory. Stretched across the black sky was a bright, pure white streak from horizon to horizon. No kidding - my very first thought was "Jeezus, there really are aliens and here they come!" I knew this wasn't a contrail from a jet as I've seen many of those in the daytime and this was way, way longer, wider and brighter.

What it turned out to be was the contrail from the space shuttle that was landing in Florida that morning. Since it is so high, its contrail was being lit by the sun on the other side of the earth before it illuminated the western hemisphere. The shuttle was entering the earth's atmosphere over Texas as it sailed on to Florida. Wow, what a beautiful sight that was!

Incidentally, the 10 point buck in my AT avatar was killed later on that morning. 

Cheers,

45er


----------



## airwolf

45er said:


> of bowhunting on a pasture (6500 acres) on the famous Kenedy Ranch on the south Texas coast. One morning while hunting there I decided to get to the blind REAL early as some very nice bucks were working the area. I got settled into my tree stand and flipped off the flashligh. Man, was it dark. I mean you-couldn't-see-your-hand-in-front-of-your-face dark!
> 
> I hadn't been in the blind but a few minutes and I looked up in the sky and what I saw will NEVER leave my memory. Stretched across the black sky was a bright, pure white streak from horizon to horizon. No kidding - my very first thought was "Jeezus, there really are aliens and here they come!" I knew this wasn't a contrail from a jet as I've seen many of those in the daytime and this was way, way longer, wider and brighter.
> 
> What it turned out to be was the contrail from the space shuttle that was landing in Florida that morning. Since it is so high, its contrail was being lit by the sun on the other side of the earth before it illuminated the western hemisphere. The shuttle was entering the earth's atmosphere over Texas as it sailed on to Florida. Wow, what a beautiful sight that was!
> 
> Incidentally, the 10 point buck in my AT avatar was killed later on that morning.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 45er


now that is one awsome story ttt


----------



## Finger_Flinger

Ttt!


----------



## mdhager115

*Great thread*

Ttt!


----------



## luckyhunter

funniest thing I ever saw: I was hunting on the Uwharrie National Forest in N.C. I was way back in there and sitting on the ground in a crows nest....back then the old baker stands were too aggravating to carry that far so we always built crows nest where we wanted to hunt. 
Around 9am a guy comes sneaking up thru the woods, gets about 75yds downhill from me looks around, drops his drawers and starts taking a dump....i was laughing hard but trying to keep it down so he wouldnt hear me but when he pulled out the camo toilet paper from is pack I busted out laughing......big white hind end and white underwear shining from a mile away but he used camo toilet paper...

I started laughing so hard he looked up the hill and I waved at him...dude jerked his pants up and ran down the hill like he was being chased....the beauty of public land.

Weird thing: my cousin shot a huge buck with a muzzleloader, hit it high in the back, deer dropped instantly. My uncle hunting a ridge over hears the shot and assumes that my cousin killed the deer.....few minutes go by and my uncle hears screaming and hollering....my cousin got down, wrapped his deer drag around the dead deers neck and starts dragging it toward the truck.....at some point he notices that the dragging is getting lighter and looks back to see the deer on his knees and getting to his feet, he wrapped the end of his drag rope to the closest sapling and held on for dear life!

Apparently his shot only knocked the deer out and that deer was coming to very fast....he held on to the rope with both hands and my uncle hearing the screaming ran over there and shot the deer to finish him off.


Dad took me squirrel hunting behind the house when I was 6, we hadnt gotten out of sight of the house when he saw a squirrel and told me to walk to the other side of the tree so it would come over to his side of the tree....it did and he shot it, at the shot it took off running on a limb over my head and fell out of the tree landing on my head. 
I had blood all over my head, face and clothes. Dad said hurry up and run to the house and tell your momma to give you a towel to clean the blood off. 
Momma was washing dishes and she heard dad shoot, 2min later she sees me running thru the yard screaming momma with blood all over my head and face, she assumes I had gotten shot in a hunting accident and she is trying to cram me in the car to get me to the hospital when Dad comes up to the house laughing at her and me....she didnt see the humor in it.


----------



## davejohnson2

ttt


----------



## bow duke ny

WOW !!!!! Some great stories !!!!


----------



## nationm

I got one. This involved my best friend and I at a hunting camp in Gadsen County FL (not too far north of Tallahasssee). We were invited to hunt with a friend on this property one fall for deer. The property consisted of about 500 acres of land and had a cabin on it with a small cellar. The house was VERY old and was said to be haunted. We surely didn't believe it. Night came and we went to the large bedroom (contained four small beds). We weren't in bed for more than thirty minutes before we heard a sound and noticed a chill. We got out of bed and inspected to find the windows were open. We didn't think too much of it, closed them and went back to bed. Not five minutes later two of the windows raised up again. This time we heard and saw it. They were not spring loaded or anything like that. There was no where else to stay so we didn't have a choice but to wait it out. But it was a spooky night I can promise you.


----------



## Bowhunter150

hello, I am new to the forum, and have read some pretty good info here, and have really enjoyed reading this thread. keep em coming guys.


----------



## Muzzy1028

*spooky feeling*

Well, i have a spooky one too, There is this place i hunt sometimes in Va. Everytime i go in before daylight to get to my stand, a light bigger than a star and smaller than the moon will follow over top of me until i reach a big creek i turn right it follows the creek left. i can not explain it, but i swear to god it happens every morning before daylight and i will pass it in the eveing after dark comming out. im bringing a video camra next season. It doesn't seem to bother me besides getting me to my stand a little quicker and scareing the crap out of me. sometimes i dread going hunting in this area on the count of seeing the light and i am not going in after daylight. im at my stands an hour before sunrise and fifteen minutes after. SPOOKY! I usually just stare at the ground until i get to the creek and watch it slowly float above the creek. im usally afraid to look at it while im walking cause i know its there and sometimes it gets closer when i look at it, so i try to ignore it.


----------



## Muzzy1028

nationm said:


> I got one. This involved my best friend and I at a hunting camp in Gadsen County FL (not too far north of Tallahasssee). We were invited to hunt with a friend on this property one fall for deer. The property consisted of about 500 acres of land and had a cabin on it with a small cellar. The house was VERY old and was said to be haunted. We surely didn't believe it. Night came and we went to the large bedroom (contained four small beds). We weren't in bed for more than thirty minutes before we heard a sound and noticed a chill. We got out of bed and inspected to find the windows were open. We didn't think too much of it, closed them and went back to bed. Not five minutes later two of the windows raised up again. This time we heard and saw it. They were not spring loaded or anything like that. There was no where else to stay so we didn't have a choice but to wait it out. But it was a spooky night I can promise you.


The place i stay at to hunt in Va is just like this one. 10 or 12 of my elders has died in it. May have something to do with the light that follows me???:mg:


----------



## Ranger6

*Weird event*

Here is my story. Not as good as most on here as this is a great thread. I was bird hunting near Malta MT back in 93. There were Antelope all over the place and the owner asked me if I would like to hunt them. I was able to purchase an over the counter Doe tag but the only gun I had was a .220 Swift. I came up on a group of antlelope at about 150 yards. The two bucks in the group were huge and would have both made Boone and crocket. It was cool to see two bucks this big but too bad I could only shoot the Doe. I picked out the largest Doe and shot her through the lungs as she slumped up both bucks took turns breeding her. I watched for a minute before shooting her in the side of the head to finish her. I was very worried about hitting one of the bucks so I took the head shot. She dropped dead with the big buck still mounting her.
I got up from prone position and the herd moved on. It was very odd that two rifle shots did not spook them. I quess this is a case where you just get screwed right up to the end.
No bigfoot or aliens but this one is true.

Tom


----------



## Jovush

Time for a new addition. Someone belly up with a new story, heck, you can even make one up!!


----------



## okiehunt

My first time out deer hunting my dad and I got permission on some property that had not been hunted in over 30 years so I was pumped. We went in together and sat down by a tree along the side of a big pecan grove about 20 acres with a big pond on the other side. The grove was fairly clear with a few little overgrown spots here and there where limbs had fallen over time. It was about 20 minutes after daylight and I heard something off to my right and about 80 yds away stood bigfoot no just kidding it was a big doe and her fawn looking right at me. The doe seemed to be enamoured by us and just kept inching closer and closer to me and I whispered to my dad what should I do because she was starting to get really close. He said just sit really still and be quiet before I knew it she was standing there sniffing my face and shoulder very cautiously. I stayed still for as long as I could I might a slight movement and then I got to see and taste and smell some good ole doe snot as she blew right in my face and jumped about 10ft in the air took off running back to her fawn and they mosied off but left me with a pretty memorable first day in the deer woods....


----------



## Dee74

TTT we need some more great stories


----------



## deerhunter101

*they are in no particular order*

1. i hunt in suburban areas and i had someones house cat stalk me for a few minutes

2. when walking to my stand i had a feeling i was being watched... i got to my stand and and 15 minutes later a BIG coyote walked right past me. turns out he was going to feed on a deer we found a week later that was hit by a car 2 weeks earlier. this guy scored 144 1/2 inches! we got permission from the MDC to keep the antlers

3. i was 12 and out hunting for my first season by one of our friends houses out in the country and we got their about 4:30 AM (pitch black). while we were waiting in the car i realized i needed to take care of some business :wink: (a #2) so i got a shovel and a very dim head lamp and trotted out to the edge of the woods. i dug a hole and just as i got started doing my buisness i heard the loudest snort ive ever heard! turns out it was a big doe but i spooked her at 10 yards!! i can tell you that i finished that one up in a hurry!! never been so scared by a deer in my life!

4. we found a dead young deer and i was hunting alone 1 week later and i had not seen anything so i decided i would go see how the deer was decomposing. on my way to the spot i heard what almost sounded like screaming but coming from a bird. i rounded a bend and from out behind a dirt embankment came a coyote no more than 10 feet from me! i don't know who was scared more but it felt like my heart was in my mouth for that stare down we had before he made a hasty retreat. lets just say i felt eyes on me all the way back to the car... 

5. i was deer hunting in the fall and i did a little rattle sequence. then i heard antlers from across the creek from the neighbors property. at first i thought wow a real fight but then i realized the neighbor was out hunting too. we rattled back and forth a few times and that was about it...

6. i had a bird land on my shoulder while i was in my stand


----------



## gm3racing3

I was out hunting with my hunting buddy in prentice cooper one weekend. We went out to do some scouting the day before the hunt. the next morning we went in about day light when i jumped about 6 or so turkeys which went all different dirctions. I found a tree that had fallen so i at down behind it and proped my rifle up watching over this holler, when all of a sudden i see this shadow come over my head and heard what i thought was a heuy helicopter landing right in front of me...lol...but it was just one of those turkey had flew over me and landed in top of a tree about a hundred yards or so away.


----------



## prairieboy

okiehunt said:


> My first time out deer hunting my dad and I got permission on some property that had not been hunted in over 30 years so I was pumped. We went in together and sat down by a tree along the side of a big pecan grove about 20 acres with a big pond on the other side. The grove was fairly clear with a few little overgrown spots here and there where limbs had fallen over time. It was about 20 minutes after daylight and I heard something off to my right and about 80 yds away stood bigfoot no just kidding it was a big doe and her fawn looking right at me. The doe seemed to be enamoured by us and just kept inching closer and closer to me and I whispered to my dad what should I do because she was starting to get really close. He said just sit really still and be quiet before I knew it she was standing there sniffing my face and shoulder very cautiously. I stayed still for as long as I could I might a slight movement and then I got to see and taste and smell some good ole doe snot as she blew right in my face and jumped about 10ft in the air took off running back to her fawn and they mosied off but left me with a pretty memorable first day in the deer woods....


Thats a great story.One of a kind.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bwood1800

not really a story about what happened to me while i was out hunting but oh well.
It was my first time hunting and i was i think 12 and i was all by myself out in the woods. My grandpa owns 100 acres way out in the country and its a pretty ******* area. Right before i go out hunting that morning my grandpa tells me "if you see anyone else in the woods just don't say anything and kinda hide in your blind, cause i have crazy neighbors and they might shoot you." So i was really scared, especially because i only had my little bow with me. But i never saw anyone in the woods, but the next year his neighbor had a warrent out for his arrest, and when the police came to his door he opened the door with a shotgun to the officers head. I guess he had a three hour stand off with the police before they took him in.


----------



## bowstaff

About 5 winters ago my sister, a friend, and myself went camping in the Linville Gorge. Well I had heard stories of the Brown Mountain lights my entire life, it was in our North Carolina History books is school. So we did a little research and decided to camp near Wiseman's View which was known as a good place to witness the phenomenon. So about 11pm we get up there with no high expectations of seeing anything but we were all alone joking and having a good time till about 2 am when we were all getting pretty cold and tired. I was just about to call it a night when I started seeing a glow on the side of the mountain that looked like what you see when you turn off a bright light in the dark, kind of green irradescant glow. Just as I had convinced my self it was just my tired eyes my sister asks me if I could see that, and before I could even respond a huge bright ball of green light rises from that spot to about 3-4 hundred yards in the sky and stops for a second or two and then shoot across the side of the mountain and back again followed by approximatly 9 more balls of light of all different colors. It looked as if they were stars traveling 600 mph. As I sat in amazment watching these lights defy physics in every way possible all I could think about was a possible source. I stayed up all night just thinking about what could cause it and I came up with nothing at all. I spent the following weeks reading every word I could find about the Brown Mountain lights and they were seen by the Native Americans several hundred years ago up until today and there is no logical explanation of it. Appalacian State University researched the lights for 26 years with no cause determined. After the initial shock wore off It felt good to have witnessed something that is still a mystery in todays world.


----------



## Archer Dad

Sitting in my stand. Got down. At the bottom of the ladder was a fishing lure.


----------



## Ruthunter87

Ok guys I have one for sure.

2 years ago turkey hunting on our lease, opening morning 4th season. It was about 40min after shooting time after listening to turkeys all morning. When all of the sudden. It sounds like they are getting really close so I get setup in the direction they are coming. Turkey peeks its head over the hillside I shoot it with my 3in heavy turkey loads right in the neck it drops right away. I was so excited, leave the turkey lay for about 10 mins while I am packing up decoys unloading gun that kind of stuff. So I walk up to get the turkey and right before I pick it up the thing stands up, and looks right at me! At this point I am in a panic, I have a turkey I just shot up and walking right at me I thought it was going to run after me lol. So after fumbling to get another shell in my gun I finally do and finish it off. But it was by far one of the strangest for me.


----------



## Lonestar63

bowstaff said:


> About 5 winters ago my sister, a friend, and myself went camping in the Linville Gorge. Well I had heard stories of the Brown Mountain lights my entire life, it was in our North Carolina History books is school. So we did a little research and decided to camp near Wiseman's View which was known as a good place to witness the phenomenon. So about 11pm we get up there with no high expectations of seeing anything but we were all alone joking and having a good time till about 2 am when we were all getting pretty cold and tired. I was just about to call it a night when I started seeing a glow on the side of the mountain that looked like what you see when you turn off a bright light in the dark, kind of green irradescant glow. Just as I had convinced my self it was just my tired eyes my sister asks me if I could see that, and before I could even respond a huge bright ball of green light rises from that spot to about 3-4 hundred yards in the sky and stops for a second or two and then shoot across the side of the mountain and back again followed by approximatly 9 more balls of light of all different colors. It looked as if they were stars traveling 600 mph. As I sat in amazment watching these lights defy physics in every way possible all I could think about was a possible source. I stayed up all night just thinking about what could cause it and I came up with nothing at all. I spent the following weeks reading every word I could find about the Brown Mountain lights and they were seen by the Native Americans several hundred years ago up until today and there is no logical explanation of it. Appalacian State University researched the lights for 26 years with no cause determined. After the initial shock wore off It felt good to have witnessed something that is still a mystery in todays world.



This was a really cool story.

There is a similar phenomenon in West Texas in the town of Marfa.

They're called the Marfa Lights, and they have been seen in those mountains for hundreds of years. People have researched them and came up with nothing. I've never seen them, but i know an older gentleman who saw them several times, and they were amazing. He said sometimes there was just one light, sometimes there were several. Sometimes they would do a slow dance just above the desert floor, completely lighting up the ground below as if it was a spot light. He said sometimes they would streak across the sky at amazing speeds, and one night he said the came right at him. Scared him enough that he called it a night.


----------



## heiple

This isnt strange but a little scary...
We were camping in some canyons one weekend and we decided to go for a 4-wheeler ride.We were riding when we here what sounds like a spray plane but 6 times louder going right over our heads.We look up and shure enough there goes a jet that could have landed on top of the canyons.So we head up to the top to see if it was going to crash , Because Im pretty sure their not supposed to be flying close enough to the ground to where u can read what it says on the side of the jet.:smile:


----------



## hardball15

heiple said:


> This isnt strange but a little scary...
> We were camping in some canyons one weekend and we decided to go for a 4-wheeler ride.We were riding when we here what sounds like a spray plane but 6 times louder going right over our heads.We look up and shure enough there goes a jet that could have landed on top of the canyons.So we head up to the top to see if it was going to crash , Because Im pretty sure their not supposed to be flying close enough to the ground to where u can read what it says on the side of the jet.:smile:


What did it say?


----------



## ryan-b

other packers and myself used to wittle little figures and make weird rock statues all over the frank church in idaho for the yuppies to find. one time i found a garden nome with a red hat. on the top of a rock slide in the ruby range in montana.


----------



## heiple

hardball15 said:


> What did it say?


Cant remember, that was a couple years ago.


----------



## vftcandy

I saw some road hunters last year in camo...:doh:


----------



## Cajun83

A good ten years or so ago I found a early 60's Camaro about a mile back in the woods, it was lodged between a couple big oak trees only the two driver side tires were touching the ground.

Recently, the landowner cleared that piece of land and I until I started reading this thread I never thought about asking him what they found back there... next time I see him I will try to remember and ask though!


----------



## va limbhanger

Stalked up to within 5 yds. of an "EMU". It was the second time I saw him and both times he had his head in the bushes eating beries, so all I could really make out was his body. I had no idea what it was. The second time I got within 5 yds. of him before he stood up and just stared at me for a couple minutes. My instinct was to drill him, but he just stood there looking at me. All 5' OF him! At that point I thought maybe he was someones pet because he didn't show any fear of me, so I backed of and let him be on his way. He went right back to eating berries. When I got home I googled Emu's in that particular area and it turned out that a guy had closed down an Emu ranch about several miles from where I spotted him. I don't know if he escaped or was released? Turns out that Emu meat is right at the top when it comes to being healthy. Oh, the other reason I didn't take a shot at him is because I was out of "Emu tags"


----------



## ORarcheryboy

I saw a guy kill a deer with his bare hands once. He kinda looked like this


----------



## SARASR

*Great Thread!*

I'm sitting in the bottom of a pine grove no wind 1'' snow on the ground snow falling peacefully (A ROCKWELL MOMMENT) at least it was as the mature buck meandered by 25 yards away down the WRONG run, with no chance for a shot I just admired as he passed knowing if he continued on this run he would walk right up where I set up my dad in his stand, after 5 minutes that buck comes back my way at lightspeed! hoping dad got of a shot I gave it a short wait before heading to his stand to find him standing up bow hanging
and he was jumping up and down trying to stay warm.
He never saw the buck!
and he Never came hunting with me in cold weather again


----------



## HuntWhenever

ORarcheryboy said:


> I saw a guy kill a deer with his bare hands once. He kinda looked like this


Reminds me of a t-shirt someone got me for my birthday. "Chuck Norris: Extreme Deer Hunting." and has a shopped picture of him drop-kicking a deer. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## IDTOAZHUNTER

I was out deer hunting in Idaho one day when I heard this strange sound coming from this small stand of Aspens. It was a slow day hunting, so I decided to investigate the sound. I found the source of the sound in a few minutes. It was two porcupines trying to make baby porcupines. This was a rather strange site that I really struggle to describe.

The unexplainable part of this is simple however. Just how he was managing to uh, well for lack of a better description, stick her without getting stuck himself seems virtually impossible to me.

Yeeouuch!! :eek2:


----------



## hardball15

IDTOAZHUNTER said:


> I was out deer hunting in Idaho one day when I heard this strange sound coming from this small stand of Aspens. It was a slow day hunting, so I decided to investigate the sound. I found the source of the sound in a few minutes. It was two porcupines trying to make baby porcupines. This was a rather strange site that I really struggle to describe.
> 
> The unexplainable part of this is simple however. Just how he was managing to uh, well for lack of a better description, stick her without getting stuck himself seems virtually impossible to me.
> 
> Yeeouuch!! :eek2:


Seems to me it would be fairly easy to find the prick....


----------



## solocam89

rsarns said:


> Hesitant to post this but what the heck...
> 
> Eastern Washington, elk hunting with several other members from this fine site. About 4-5PM, still a couple hours before dark, sitting in a tree stand, and I hear something behind the stand 150 yards or so. Get turned around and ready, and it goes silent. I watch for 4-5 minutes and nothing. So I turn back around and sit down again, a few mintues later I hear something come flying in at me, no kidding..... hits the tree just below the stand (very hard) and bounces off and hits the ground. Now this is a huge rock, not the big pine cones the squirrels out here like to drop on you either. Scared the bejeezus out of me, and nope it wasn't any of my hunting partners messing around. I stuck it out till almost dark and nothing more happened.



i had the same thing happen to me but it was outside my house.....i live on a hill and have one neighbor and they were outta town. it was like someone was sittin in the woods throwin rocks at me and they were hittin the house...very strange...but my animal story is a see a turtle eating from a coen pile on my trail camera. i have never seen that before/


----------



## berettagold

After a couple hours in my stand i heard leaves moveing comeing toward me. I got bow ready and out of the woods came a cow. Never thought a cow could go through the woods so graceful and jump a barbwire fence. the only cow farm with dairy cows was miles away


----------



## gunsnarrows

i watched a red squirrel beat the crap out of a weasel ..it went on for about a hour the weasel would come out of its log and the squirrel would give chase and catch the ermine every time and lay in the woopins


----------



## sixgunluv

Quote:
Originally Posted by jhg View Post
Ok very embarassing but here we go! I was in my stand one crisp autumn morning when i feel this rumbling down deep in my stomach the pain hit me quickly and i couldnt hold it any longer so i climed out of my stand walked probably 300 hundred yards over a ridge and found a place to squat and take care of my business. Well i drop trow and and do my thing stand up and naturally i have to pee so i begin urinating on my poo pile. I here someone snicker and look up and realize i have done this all about five yards from some dude setting in his stand!!! I was so embarassed i just turned and basically ran out of the woods, i was so taken back by what i had just done i didnt even run the man off the private property he was trespassing on!




gkmiller said:


> That is one of the funniest thing I've read.


 ROFLMAO! You ain't ****n


----------



## hoodedmonk

I saw two bull elk with antlers today! 4/5/2010


----------



## grizzlyplumber

solocam89 said:


> i had the same thing happen to me but it was outside my house.....i live on a hill and have one neighbor and they were outta town. it was like someone was sittin in the woods throwin rocks at me and they were hittin the house...very strange...but my animal story is a see a turtle eating from a coen pile on my trail camera. i have never seen that before/


I would love to get that picture. One of the websites I frequent has had a running joke for years about turtle hunting and that would be an awesome picture, if you still have it please post it or send it to my messages, please, thanks.


----------



## hardball15

Here is a cool story I found in a newspaper where I hunt....

MAY THE SPIRIT Be With You

By Dean Elliott

I rolled out of my sleeping bag and floundered to my knees, trying.....trying....to coordinate what had just happened. Were they gone? I didn't know. It seemed like it. Was there ever anything there? Oh yah! There was something! The moon was shining brilliantly and the forest night was beautiful. It was so light that you could read a newspaper. It was very still. They must be gone, everything seemed normal.

But normal? No sir! Nowhere normal. My shoulders still hurt from the pummeling they had taken. Had the thought of a bear in this wilderness brought on a first class nightmare? Well, that could very well be ------- or was it?

The hunting season of 1994 found my hunting partner, Truman Carter and myself, camped in the La Grande, Oregon watershed at a place we called Elkhorn.

It was camping area that had been developed over the years by Truman and his hunting friends. The area had a vast amount of downed lodgepole pine timber that made traveling very difficult for both hunters and animals, so, over the years they had taken chain saws to the area, and cut trails through the trees so that people and animals could walk the trails and make the going easier and not have to climb over, around, and under the downed timber. The trails were a big help when hunting the area, and we had pounded our feet over virtually all of them for the past several days.

Elk were reasonably plentiful and I had a couple of chances to put meat on the table, but I had developed a terrible habit of pulling my shots to the left which made trees my principal targets instead of the elk. I was still looking for an animal to put my tag on.

Truman and I had been stalking the trails for about a week when he started talking about going home. He had his pickup and camper and I had my trailer so I wouldn't be without, so he went back to Baker and I was all by my lonesome.



I decided that since I was alone that I would put my back pack together and pack into the area where we had been seeing the most elk. Hiking in and out of the area was taking a good chunk of time and energy. We were hearing no bugling and I wanted to be in the area during the prime morning and evening bugling periods and to hear if they were bugling at night.

I took a morning hunt close to camp again, and again, heard no sign of a bull, so I headed back to my trailer and got my gear to camp out a couple of nights.

I trudged the trails to my prospective campsite a couple of hours before dark. There was a tree stand at the site that I planned on sleeping in so I could watch the trail that ran nearly under it. The tree stand would accommodate a sleeping bag, but I soon discovered that it would be pretty risky getting up to it. The steps were so far apart, that you would have to be seven feet tall in order to negotiate them with any degree of safety. Being only five ten, dictated that it wold be more prudent to camp on the ground. I picked an area about forty yards to the side of the trail, and rolled out my sleeping bag and pad.

Being in bear country, after eating I took my food remnants away from camp, and cached it under the root wad of a blown down tree where no one or nothing will ever find it until it is disintegrated.

Trying to shoot a bow and arrow from a sleeping bag is a little difficult and even though I had taken my food remnants away from camp, I stuck one of my hunting knives in the ground beside me. Not much protection, but at least it gave me a sense of security. I'm sure some of the food odors remained to a sensitive nose, and if a bruin were to investigate, I at least had the knife.

Darkness was upon my campsite by then and presently a beautiful full moon bathed the forest with a lot of light. 

I listened and listened in the quiet evening for the bugle of a bull elk, but none was forthcoming. It was frustrating. There should have been a toot or two from somewhere in the forest, but the only noise during the evening was made by a low flying airplane that I swear I could have hit with a rock.

At ten thirty, I went to sleep. That didn't last long, 'cause it wasn't but a short time later that I was being ripped out of my sleeping bag.

Something had me by the arms and was attempting to jerk me out of my sleeping bag...or more correctly, trying to jerk my shoulders out of the sockets. I came awake fighting like crazy and yelling my head off.

I looked up at two specter like creatures. They were totally black , like a ghost is white. There was an arm-like appendage sticking out of each specter and it was these arms that had hold of me and were jerking me around.

Trying to fight while encased in a sleeping bag is near impossible and I was being jerked around wildly. I was hollering all sorts of things, and I must have said something right for suddenly these black apparitions vanished, leaving me half in and half out of my sleeping bag. I was cold and clammy and my shoulders hurt from the pulling and jerking that they had been subjected to, and from my efforts to break loose from these, "things."

I rolled out of bed and staggered to my feet and hesitantly looked around. The moon was still shining and the forest was just as beautiful as before. There was nothing out there stirring.

I thought, "What a nightmare!" Evidently my thinking about bears had triggered a grandfather of all nightmares. I had no other answers. Surely those weren't real creatures. As you might guess, my knife was still stuck in the ground. Really useful, you know. All I knew, it was a very real experience, and I had some sore shoulders to prove it. 

I finished out the night, believe it or not, by going back to sleep, assuring myself that I had endured a bear-induced nightmare.

The next morning, I moved from my spike camp on down the trail toward a creek drainage that lay to the north of me an area where we had been getting into elk activity.

I moved quietly along the trail. The forest was coming to life. Ravens were squawking. The squirrels were barking. That feel-good feeling that all hunters experience in the early morning was coursing through my veins.

Suddenly off to my left, I saw an elk standing in a group of small trees, giving me the once over. He wasn't much over 40 yards, and he must have been sick to just be standing there and looking.

Perhaps with these conditions, I could find a path that an arrow could get through. I moved very slowly from shooting alley to shooting alley and finally settled on a path that an arrow might follow on it's way to tasting blood. That spike bull was just standing there cooperating and cooperating while I drew my bow and cast a deadly missile down the path of destruction.

Destruction it was. My arrow caught a small limb (isn't it funny how there is always a small limb?), and my aluminum took a swan dive into the ground directly under the bull's chest.

Cooperation time was over, and the young bull learned a lesson. Always stand behind a small limb, and then run like hell when the hunter hits it. You'll live a long time.

After picking up my arrow, I moved on down the trail and another quarter mile brought me to a hillside opening with timbered draw off the my left. The trail ran across the head of the opening and down through the upper end of the draw.

I was right in the middle of the opening when I saw six cow elk slowly feeding up the bottom of the draw. One of the cows was looking right at me. The sun was coming up at my back, and she probably couldn't determine what I was.

When I first saw the animals, I brought my bow up to present arms position, and this is the position that the seeing-eye cow caught me in.

I continued to be frozen in this position, as I observed a nice six-point bull move out of the timber and hasten up the edge of the draw, feeding as he went. My arm commenced to get tired as I continued to play like a statue. I had been standing there, holding my bow out in front of me for about 30 minutes. 

Finally, the bull moved out ahead of the cows and was broadside at about 50 yards. It was the best shot that I was going to get. The arrow was on its way.

Why is it, that when you need an animal to jump the string, they never do. My "shoot to the left affliction" put my arrow under his neck and in front of his chest, to bury in yet another tree. It's a good thing the Forest Service wasn't following me around 'cause I was doing a lot of tree damage. 

After digging my broad-head out of the tree (the fifth time this trip), I decided that if I couldn't hit 'em, what the heck was I doing out here? I went back up the trail, picked up my camp and hiked back to my pickup and trailer. Next stop? Home.

A couple of months later, I was visiting with a friend and mentioned this experience to him.

"Oh yes," he said. " I was there evidence of heavy Indian usage in the area in the past? Or was there an Indian burial ground close by?"

"The Indians trusted everything to the spirits. Spirits controlled everything and you answered to them. The world is such a mess, that the bad spirits are overwhelming the food spirits, and are running amok causing trouble where they can. They were trying to do you in."

"Well," says I, "I'm from Missouri. I figured I had a dandy bear nightmare."

"No." says my friend. "I think it was the spirits. I've seen them, and if you would like, I'll take you to a place where I've seen many of them."

Well, if there are such things, I certainly want to see them. Then on the other hand, maybe I already have! But I'm still going to take a show-me trip when the time comes.

AND...to top this all off, another hunting trip to the same area during the next year, produced no repeat phenomena. But I was told by a couple of hunters familiar with the area, that yes during many a year past a large Indian hunting camp was used yearly on the very ridge that I had camped on.



So, what do you make of it?


----------



## Finger_Flinger

hardball15 said:


> So, what do you make of it?


I dunno, I find spirits tacky...


----------



## hardball15

Finger_Flinger said:


> I dunno, I find spirits tacky...


Finger Flinger walks into a bar.......

As soon as I saw that you were the last one to post, I blurted out "oh no!" at work


----------



## Finger_Flinger

Hahaha.....


----------



## Chancy B

Love this thread!


----------



## crawdad

*Hog*

We were sitting in an airboat on a hog trail in the marsh when here comes a big hog, about 250, chased up the trail towards us by one of the dogs. He had plenty of room to go around but he charged straight at the side of the boat. My friend had my 870 wingmaster with saboted slugs in it, and we were yelling at him to shoot. The barrel kept going lower and lower as he tracked the hog until we were getting scared he would hit the gunnel with the shot. When he finally shot, the hog fell right up against the side of the airboat. We could not even see it laying there unless we stood up and walked to the edge and peered over! The entry hole was right at the base of the neck, right on the spine. He Stove-piped him! We threw him in the airboat and headed to the dock. We cleaned him at the dock, and actually found the plastic sabot in the wound! Now that's too close for comfort! He had some big cutters and looked good on my friend's wall.


----------



## wisesteve

Went out to one of my stands close to my home early one morning. About an hour before sun-up. I would only be able to hunt until nine and couldn't sleep so why not? I got up into the stand, noticed that the seat that I normally fold up against the tree was folded down and looked like the rain had gotten into the foam and made it swell up. Oh well, no biggy. So after I safety in, hang my pack on it's hook, pull my bow up and hang it, I put step into my new warmbag. Stnding there and looking around I think to myself, 'I need to get rid of that wet seat'. I reach down grab the swelled up seat and out runs the biggest fox squirrel I have ever met. He runs up my arm and leaps to the tree at shoulder level. Now I've been scared before, but never have I had cold chills and adreneline course through me like this. As he scampers off I look behind me and all but my tip toes are off the stand. I don't think I have ever really laughed that loud or long at myself before. I even think the deer and all that squirrel's buddies have either.


----------



## robinmatt

*oncee in a lifetime*

I was in a tree stand just before daylight when I heard a hissing sound above me. I looked up and saw a red light falling towards me, it was about 50 ft up and it came down about even with my stand 30-40ft away then the light went out the hissing stopped and then I heard what sounded like sand dropping on the dead leaves.

my guess is that it was a meteor that burned out right there.


----------



## J-Daddy

ryan-b said:


> other packers and myself used to wittle little figures and make weird rock statues all over the frank church in idaho for the yuppies to find. one time i found a garden nome with a red hat. on the top of a rock slide in the ruby range in montana.


That was just the gnome from the Orbitz tv ad's..He travels alot.


----------



## blazeC2

solocam89 said:


> i had the same thing happen to me but it was outside my house.....i live on a hill and have one neighbor and they were outta town. it was like someone was sittin in the woods throwin rocks at me and they were hittin the house...very strange...but my animal story is a see a turtle eating from a coen pile on my trail camera. i have never seen that before/


A little off topic, but I have seen some turtles eat strange stuff. I was riding the four wheeler on my family's land one day and went out to a group of trees where the cattle hang out. I pull up and there is fresh cow crap everywhere, of course. I kid you not, there were probably 10 box turtles eating the crap. I guess they can get some nutrition from the stuff the cows don't digest. Crazy stuff.


----------



## BWBOY

ttt for some great stories


----------



## 13bonatter69

Here is one that happened to an uncle of mine, he doesnt talk of it much do to how mad he gets when he thinks about the ranger in this story.
Anywho.... About 10 years ago he and four other friends where up in the mountains of wyoming just on the edge of wilderness area in july scouting an area that they bowhunt every year. They usualy go in around july and spike in to this area to get a good sence of what bulls are in the area for season.
Well they were about two miles from about three different trail heads and they would hike from there during the day farther into the area. Well about 2:00 am or so the third and final morning, everyone is sound alseep in the camp wich is at the base of a finger in a large meadow. All was well untill it sounded like a man yelled something a couple hundred yards away. Only half awake and a little shook up, my uncle climbs out of his sleeping bag and decides to investigate as well as take a leak. As he is getting out of the tent he hears something that sounds like yelling on the other side of the meadow. He just gets started peeing and wasnt worried about what he heard really, when all of a sudden, he hears something that sounds a little like a woman or child wimpering off in the distance. My uncle is VERY shaken by now, because he is wide awake, and can tell it is a human, and it is getting closer following the meadows edge. My uncle tried to remain calm, but within seaconds he said a woman ran right past him sobbing and mummbling. At this time my uncle tries to speak to the woman and says "mam are you ok? " But as soon as she heres his voice, she screams something at him and starts running straight up the hill into the dark timber. This wakes everyone in camp up and leaves them all wondering what the heck a woman is doing a couple miles in the woods from the nearest trail head. My uncle said the woman mummbled something as to the affect of "please leave her alone", "she wasnt gonna tell" to the best he could make out. He said something like we are just camping here, and are not gonna hurt you, but it didnt matter. This woman wanted nothing to do with anyone. At daylight, the crew packs out and calls the rangers office to report the whole thing, and they say sit tight that the ranger will be there shortly cause he is near by, and they will reach him by radio. About an hour latter Ranger Rick shows up, and asks what happened. Well the crew tells the story and the ranger askes exactly where they were camped, and then says he knows the area very well. After confirming a couple land marks with my uncle and crew, the Ranger asks if they are willing to sign written statements about what happened? They all said yes, and the ranger goes to the truck and gets on his radio. He returns in about ten minutes with no paper or pen. He asks my uncle if anyone had been drinking that night, and my uncle assured him that was a negative. He then asked if They had any alcohol in the vehicle, or on there persons? Again my uncle said no. The ranger left and politely said there was noooooo way my uncle saw what he thought he saw. Crew leaves and starts heading for home and decides to call police. After they contact police, they are told they will be called back. Only one of the guys had a cell phone on the trip, and left the number. About two hours later the police called back and say they have spoken with the RANGER in that area, and he said there would be no need for a report. My uncle got so pissed, he still says he should have called the FBI or something.


----------



## 13bonatter69

Ok I must admit the previouse post was completely ficticiouse, I have been hunting in the woods a long time and havent been lucky enough to really see anything that odd. I just wanted to contribute something, even if I had to make it up. Oh well I thought at least someone would call BS or something!!


----------



## lefthander

Bowhunting and camping in the White River national refuge in eastern Arkansas.I had been there a couple days when some other bowhunters camp right beside me.They are nice guys and know the area better than me so I hunt with them and all is going well.Then one night they start drinking and one passes out his buddy calls him a wuss goes and gets his bow nocks a arrow with a broadhead draws then aims it right at his friends head as he lays there and says "He wouldn't feel a thing".Needless to say I didn't sleep to well the rest of the week.:darkbeer:


----------



## 13bonatter69

Holy carp, I would have got outta there quick. Did the guy sleeping find out the next day what happened??


----------



## lefthander

No he never knew and by this time I was too freaked out to tell him.


----------



## 13bonatter69

Right on man, I bet you were freaked. I would defanitely have been just as freaked, but boy would I liked to have seen your face. I bet you looked like you had seen a ghost. I would never do anything dangerouse like that, but there is nothing funnier than the old shock factor, and freaking someone out.


----------



## AZLongbow

My son and I were out in a desert area, bordering the local Indian Reservation and we smelled something AWFUL! Through a row of tress and shrubs, we found a Hermit or Hobo camp, complete with outdoor toilet that was an open hole! Stunk to high Heaven! ukey:
We didn't see the guy, but there were plenty of empty wine bottles and cold tablet wrappers around the camp area. 
We got the hell outta there fast!


----------



## shwillbur7

my dad told me a story about getting in his stand early one morning, and like most do i think, he closed his eyes for a short bit till the sun got up. he said a bit later he felt wheich he described has 2 small very warm hands upon his lef he couldnt get over how warm they felt on his legs. when he opened is eyes there was a large owl perched on his legs, i dont think he even noticed the sound of the wings as it landed. dad said that was the scariest few seconds he hade experenced in the woods.


----------



## bang250

shwillbur7 said:


> my dad told me a story about getting in his stand early one morning, and like most do i think, he closed his eyes for a short bit till the sun got up. he said a bit later he felt wheich he described has 2 small very warm hands upon his lef he couldnt get over how warm they felt on his legs. when he opened is eyes there was a large owl perched on his legs, i dont think he even noticed the sound of the wings as it landed. dad said that was the scariest few seconds he hade experenced in the woods.


And funniest surely.


----------



## rdj-pencilart

*different..*

There are too many things that have happened over the years to narrow the group down to one thing
But.. the coolest thing that ever happened was this.. I was out on my stand at 5:30am as usual. As soon as the light trickled in, I started seeing my usual birds that I notice.. as a bird artist I notice them more often than I should. Before the sun was actually up, I saw I Brown Creeper creeping upwards up my leg. It was pecking looking for ants or bugs all the way up my body and eventually over my hat and back onto the tree. As a bird watcher for years and bird artist as well, that was really cool. They are similar to a mini sized woodpecker or an adult nuthatch for those that have never seen one


----------



## Slippyshaft

My neighbor passing on a Michigan spike buck!


----------



## BoonROTO

Target Tony said:


> i was sitting in my stand one morning and it was so quiet out you could hear a deer walking 100 yards away. while i was sitting there, i hear a rush of air coming. its sounded like a something was flying, but since it was really clear out i couldnt see a thing. it went over top of me and continued down through the woods.
> 
> funny thing is there was no wind at all that morning.
> 
> Tony


That is one mystery I can answer, Ducks. The others, you guys are on your own.



Andrew


----------



## BoonROTO

trb0 said:


> Back in the late 80's I was gun hunting in Ky when I heard some helicopters coming at a low altitude. We live about 35 miles from Ft. Campbell so it was pretty common to see 7 Army helicopters coming at just above treetop level on maneuvers.I was in the tallest poplar tree and had on hunter orange and with no leaves on the trees I was watching them go over at a really close distance.After the last copter went past he banked hard and swung back around me and stopped and hovered about 100 yards in front and 50 yards above me. About that time the side door swings open and they swing a machine gun around and I could see the guys laughing hysterically. I knew they were messing with me but it was still more than a little unnerving. After about 15 seconds they close the door and fly away. I'm sure it made those guys day. LOL



That is hilarious!



Andrew


----------



## lefthander

Cannot let this one die.


----------



## nockedup

Slippyshaft said:


> My neighbor passing on a Michigan spike buck!


LMFAO!!!:amen:


----------



## rdj-pencilart

*possable*



BoonROTO said:


> That is one mystery I can answer, Ducks. The others, you guys are on your own.
> Andrew


They can be noisy when taking off.. but.. WOOD DUCKS sound like the bird/s. you don't hear a loud quack like other ducks and they flap their wings so fast, it alone, makes noise. They whistle instead of quacking. They are more in wooden area ponds and small rivers instead of lakes... but they go there too, just not as often


----------



## rdj-pencilart

*Spike?*



Slippyshaft said:


> My neighbor passing on a Michigan spike buck!


PASSING ON ANY ANTLERED DEER- in my state of MA is rare. I'm sure it happens in other states. It is hard when all you do is see cars all day you can't pass on any deer you see. The only gift I have is living at the end of a dead end road and many acres of woods for my back yard


----------



## Rathbuck

Slippyshaft said:


> My neighbor passing on a Michigan spike buck!


LIAR!!!! Never happened!!!!! :teeth:


----------



## Noobist

Hehe


----------



## rdj-pencilart

*now THAT..*



Noobist said:


> Hehe


THAT is art.. love it


----------



## 25-06

BoonROTO said:


> That is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew


Those guys in the Helicopter are lucky!!! I know alot of guys that would have probably been dumb enough to open fire on the chopper when they saw the machine gun,LOL. I would have been very upset myself!!


----------



## punkcat

I found a working moonshine still while deer hunting. I've also seen a couple of UFO's.(that's all I'm going to say about that):shhh:


----------



## rdj-pencilart

*moonshine*



punkcat said:


> I found a working moonshine still while deer hunting. I've also seen a couple of UFO's.(that's all I'm going to say about that):shhh:


you must say more now.. I've claimed to see UFO's .. but moonshine. I don't even drink hard stuff but.. you must post directions.. ha ha ha.. I suppose I am kidding.. a little


----------



## duck dogs

Two years ago while hunting elk. I was about two miles from the nearest road. I was on my way to this little watering hole that I know of. As I rounded the corner this man and woman were getting it on right there on the trail. Yes with in 20 ft I'm standing there some what stunned. Then they see me and about crap their pants so to speak. I turned around and took the lower trail. It wasn't so funny at the time, but when I got back to camp we had laughed and joked about it for the rest of the trip.


----------



## R Grundy

When we hunted in one particular spot we would occassionally hear a low rumbling ratting noise which was spooky. After a few years of this we realized it was underground and only happened when it had rained hard and must have been an underground stream flowing and rolling rocks. But for a while it was really weird when it happened.


----------



## WVDXT

*Leg grabbing experence.*

Here's my tale..
Was in stand one morning in Illinois about 45 minutes before light and 
it started to rain a little so I closed my eyes to rest them for a minute.
Then all of a sudden I fill something grab my thigh . Now I'm 25 feet up 
a tree in an area I dont know. So on instinct I swung my arm at it and
open my eye at same time and its a huge owl must have been 2 feet
tall when my hand hit it flew off , Must have thought my leg was a limb 
on the tree.. Now that was a little heart pounding there.
Brother later thought it was funny....


----------



## tpcollins

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????



I think some pee leaked out when I read this one . . .


----------



## turkeyhunter60

*Strangest thing that happened!!!*

My dad years ago, he was a foreman at a dairy plant. They sold dry ice there. It was deer season in northern California.Early one morning,a guy comes into the plant to buy some dry ice to keep the buck he shot cold for his trip back to south. Calif.My dad went to look at the deer and it was a pronghorn antelope with a deer tag on it.He even had it validated by a game warden, at a check station.Of course back then you use to be able to bring your tag into a check station and sometimes the warden wouldn't even come out to look at your deer.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## John0341

raylandarcher said:


> I was bowhunting one evening way down deep in this very remote hollow where no one usually ever goes and it was getting pretty dark and I had about a mile or so walk back out so I packed up and headed out.I got about 50 yards or so into my hike and stopped and I heard something walking the same path I was on behind me about 30 yards or so away and it is pitch black by this time so I shined my light and didnt see or hear anything.And everytime I stopped I could hear it walking right behind me.Whatever it was followed me all the way out of the woods.I dont think it was a deer because I was making a good racket getting out of there and it just kept on following me.I almost get to the field edge and stop and listen and yep I hear it again coming right up my path and once again as soon as I shined the light it quit walking and I never saw anything in the light.To this day I dont know what it was and it still freaks me out.I now only go in that hollow in the day time.About 2 years after that happened to me there was a sow black bear and 3 cubs spotted down there.Maybe thats what it was.


mt lion or bob cat happened to me too


----------



## Carolina Hunter

I love this thread :set1_rolf2::bump:


----------



## Nameless Hunter

A buddy of mine (Don) told me this hunting adventure he had years ago. He was hunting one morning during gun season in GA and as usual likes to sneak in to his tree stand real early before it gets light. Anyway, Don gets up in his tree and after sitting about 20 minutes, he hears car doors closing back on the road about a half mile away. In about 15 minutes he sees this guy coming through the trees waving his flashlight, and as luck would have it, the guy sits down next to a tree about 15 yards away. Well Don figures no big deal, when it gets light the other guy will probably notice him up in his tree and move on.

It get's to be about 9:30 and this guy stand up and looks around but doesn't see Don. What he does is remove some clothing and apparently start having special thoughts about a girlfriend, leading to some behavior not exactly rated PG. Well Don can't believe what he's seeing but doesn't say a word (at this point I tell Don I might have accidentally shot my rifle). Eventually the ground hunter sits back down and about an hour later the ground hunter's buddy comes walking through the woods. He walks up to his buddy on the ground and asks him if he saw anything, he says no, and then the driver looks up at Don in his tree and asks him if he saw anything.

The woods became very quite... Mr ground hunter quickly mumbles something to his buddy about needing to leave right then for some item back in town.


----------



## Finger_Flinger

^ Classic!!


----------



## Buckriser

MOTU said:


> A buddy of mine (Don) told me this hunting adventure he had years ago. He was hunting one morning during gun season in GA and as usual likes to sneak in to his tree stand real early before it gets light. Anyway, Don gets up in his tree and after sitting about 20 minutes, he hears car doors closing back on the road about a half mile away. In about 15 minutes he sees this guy coming through the trees waving his flashlight, and as luck would have it, the guy sits down next to a tree about 15 yards away. Well Don figures no big deal, when it gets light the other guy will probably notice him up in his tree and move on.
> 
> It get's to be about 9:30 and this guy stand up and looks around but doesn't see Don. What he does is remove some clothing and apparently start having special thoughts about a girlfriend, leading to some behavior not exactly rated PG. Well Don can't believe what he's seeing but doesn't say a word (at this point I tell Don I might have accidentally shot my rifle). Eventually the ground hunter sits back down and about an hour later the ground hunter's buddy comes walking through the woods. He walks up to his buddy on the ground and asks him if he saw anything, he says no, and then the driver looks up at Don in his tree and asks him if he saw anything.
> 
> The woods became very quite... Mr ground hunter quickly mumbles something to his buddy about needing to leave right then for some item back in town.


Thats funny,.....Just some good ole one-on-one time. imp2:


----------



## HuntWhenever

MOTU said:


> A buddy of mine (Don) told me this hunting adventure he had years ago. He was hunting one morning during gun season in GA and as usual likes to sneak in to his tree stand real early before it gets light. Anyway, Don gets up in his tree and after sitting about 20 minutes, he hears car doors closing back on the road about a half mile away. In about 15 minutes he sees this guy coming through the trees waving his flashlight, and as luck would have it, the guy sits down next to a tree about 15 yards away. Well Don figures no big deal, when it gets light the other guy will probably notice him up in his tree and move on.
> 
> It get's to be about 9:30 and this guy stand up and looks around but doesn't see Don. What he does is remove some clothing and apparently start having special thoughts about a girlfriend, leading to some behavior not exactly rated PG. Well Don can't believe what he's seeing but doesn't say a word (at this point I tell Don I might have accidentally shot my rifle). Eventually the ground hunter sits back down and about an hour later the ground hunter's buddy comes walking through the woods. He walks up to his buddy on the ground and asks him if he saw anything, he says no, and then the driver looks up at Don in his tree and asks him if he saw anything.
> 
> The woods became very quite... Mr ground hunter quickly mumbles something to his buddy about needing to leave right then for some item back in town.


:set1_rolf2::lol3::set1_applaud::icon_1_lol::rofl:


----------



## hossa1881

alright, this one is prolly not on the level of the gstring, but it still freaked me out a lil.

It was opening morning gun season in the middle of the rut and the weather was perfect. it just starting to get to where u could seean and I could hear deer chasing eachother all around me. Then all was quite for about 15 min until this little sneaky coyote came rustling through the saw grass. Being that he was after the same prey as me....i blasted him in the face with a 325gr hp from my .50 cal beowolf. Instantly the dog hit the ground and i thought he was a gonner. So about a half hour later i hear this gasp in the direction of where i shot the coyote. I put the glass on it and not only was this thing still alive it was able to sit up...with literally half of its head laying on the ground beneth it. I didnt shoot it again for fear of scarring all the deer away. This went on for about an hour later then it finnaly expired. 

I thought this thing was possesed or something, never would i have thought something coulda lived after a devastating shot like that..especially for an hour and a half


----------



## Celtic Dragon

hossa1881 said:


> alright, this one is prolly not on the level of the gstring, but it still freaked me out a lil.
> 
> It was opening morning gun season in the middle of the rut and the weather was perfect. it just starting to get to where u could seean and I could hear deer chasing eachother all around me. Then all was quite for about 15 min until this little sneaky coyote came rustling through the saw grass. Being that he was after the same prey as me....i blasted him in the face with a 325gr hp from my .50 cal beowolf. Instantly the dog hit the ground and i thought he was a gonner. So about a half hour later i hear this gasp in the direction of where i shot the coyote. I put the glass on it and not only was this thing still alive it was able to sit up...with literally half of its head laying on the ground beneth it. I didnt shoot it again for fear of scarring all the deer away. This went on for about an hour later then it finnaly expired.
> 
> I thought this thing was possesed or something, never would i have thought something coulda lived after a devastating shot like that..especially for an hour and a half


Sorry, but that is deplorable. You should have given it the 2nd shot without a second thought.


----------



## rdj-pencilart

*a kill?*



Celtic Dragon said:


> Sorry, but that is deplorable. You should have given it the 2nd shot without a second thought.


The last thing typed on this thread is absolutely correct. I'm only out for whitetails only.. but, no matter what, you should always make sure that whatever you decide on shooting is completely expired and actually walk up to it and be certain


----------



## hossa1881

i appologize profusly for the comment that was made on from my profile last night. Apparently my d bag roommates felt it would be funny to make me look like an idiot while i was at work last night. That fabricated story was produced by two people that have never entered the hunting woods and know nothing of hunting ethics. Again im am sorry my roomates suck and this teaches me a lesson not to leave my laptop in the living room.

Sincerley,
Bret


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Bret appology accepted, .50 cal should have given it away. Valuable lesson learnt, I always lock or log out of mine now, after having it instilled at work.

I'd suggest PM'ing 1 of the mods and getting all 3 posts deleted.


----------



## Bigbear1003

One of the funniest things that I have witnessed was about 20 years ago. I was 14 or 15 hunting with my father on my grandparents farm in Pa. We were about 100 yards apart. I was in my tree stand and my father was on the ground at the base of a large tree. All of the sudden I see my father running across the pasture with bow in one hand and quiver in the other. He gets to my stand and I am like what happened did you shoot one. He procedes to tell me the story. He was sitting there and he heard something walking up a nearby trail. He assumes that its a deer and decides to let it get real close. He finally decides that it is close enough and turns to find a very large black bear about 15 feet from him. He decides to yell and wave his arms at the bear. The bear, wondering what this camo clad thing is waving and yelling at it is and stands up and give a low growel. At that point my father decides it time to leave and comes running across the pasture.


----------



## cowman

I was hunting in western Virginia in the Childrens National forest on the opening morning of fall bear season. We had hiked in about three miles and was just below the top of the ridge. Got up in ky climber about 5:00 and dozed off to wait till light. Some sound woke me up and when I open my eyes, a heavy fog has settled in, but I can hear branches cracking and rocks sliding on the mountain above me. I'm thinking this is to loud to be a bear or a deer, but there is no way any hunter would have hiked OVER the mountain and come down this side. The guys I was hunting and staying with had told me all these B.S. tales of things in the mountains, and I was starting to believe them. The noise gets pretty close and then I can pick out a light moving at about 15 yards. I cleared my throat and the light goes out. Finally I ask what is going on and a guy comes closer and is looking around in the faint light and can't see me up in my climber. Once I got his attention I found out he and some buddies cut the lock off a gate and drove up a logging road to the top and came down over the ridge to hunt. Ruined my day.


----------



## Thatmichhunter

One time i was running the Bush hog in a fallow field maybe 3 feet tal, i was using our old Oliver Super 55 (small tractor for those of you that dont know) I had been going at it for quite a while when all of the sudden a fawn jumped out of the grass and ran between the front and rear tires on the left side of the tractor, I had completely missed it with the front tires and it was directly under the tractor when it took off.

Years ago I got a call from the woman that owns the farm i work at, it was about darkish in the spring and she said she killed a turkey (she doesnt hunt at all) i figured she hit it with the car, nope, she went for a walk and it flew out of the roost and hit the high tensil wire on the horse pasture and killed it dead, the kicker? bearded hen, 9 inch beard.

another time anbout 5 years ago I was hunting an early doe season here in SW Michigan, I was on the ground in a fence row whe i hear something moving, a skunk walked behind me and stopped behind my chair for what felt like forever, but was prolly 30 seconds

One of the earliest memories I have is from way back in the day, my dad made one of those miracle shots on a running doe, 100 ish yards dead run, 20g slug to the eye, while he went to get the truck my mom brother and I stayed back by the deer, we saw something comming through the woods towards us and couldnt figure out what it was, all of the sudden a badger walked out of the woods and went right up to the deer and sniffed around for a minute then grabbed a piece of the liver and walked off, we all stood like 10 feet back this whole time


----------



## ttank0789

It wasn't in the woods, but I saw something that made me laugh while mowing the yard today. There were 2 buzzards circling which is totally normal. But the funny thing was that there was a little bird dive bombing them and hitting them in the head. He went after one of them a few times, then went to the other one, then he landed in a tree. The buzzards just shook a little after each hit but that was their only reaction. Has anyone ever seen anything like this before?


----------



## Joe D

We were in high school at the time, when me and 3 buddies went pheasant hunting. We were walking a thin hedge row that ran perpendicular to a road. we got about 150 yards from the road when a rooster flushed just out of range and flew straight down the hedge row. The bird got to the road and then just exploded. Feathers went everywhere.

We looked at each other and couldn't believe our eyes. None of us shot and we didn't hear any other shots. When we made it to the dead rooster we saw that it's eyes were popped out of his head. He flew right into the sharp edge of a road sign and it about split his skull in half.


----------



## carpshootn

ttank0789 said:


> It wasn't in the woods, but I saw something that made me laugh while mowing the yard today. There were 2 buzzards circling which is totally normal. But the funny thing was that there was a little bird dive bombing them and hitting them in the head. He went after one of them a few times, then went to the other one, then he landed in a tree. The buzzards just shook a little after each hit but that was their only reaction. Has anyone ever seen anything like this before?


Yeah, We have them in Oregon, I've seen them go after all kinds of birds of all sizes, eagles, ospreys and camping in Shasta even people. She hid under a table at one point.


----------



## budeboy

I was on the way to my stand location in west central illinois one morning not using a flashlight. I walked along the crp and entered the treeline about 50 yards from where I would be hunting. About 10 yards from the edge of the woods is a well worn down trail. As I walked past this location and was about 15 feet away I heard something trotting in my direction. Hearing this I stopped by a tree and remained motionless. As whatever was on the trail reached the point where I crossed the trail it stopped suddenly. I stood for at least 3 to 4 minutes and it made no sounds and I couldn't see anything in the dark. Finally whatever it was trotted off like it did when it approached. I'm not sure what it was but it did sound bigger than a coyote and I couldn't imagine a deer would approach like that and not snort or stomp if it detected me being that close. I take a flashlight now just in case. NOTE... It did sound like it had four legs so I am fairly sure it wasn't Bigfoot.


----------



## ASeriousHunter

This one was told to me by a friend that has since passed that knew these two brothers.

They are hunting deer with a muzzleloader. One shoots a buck and he drops in his tracks about 30 yards away. Excited, he runs up to the buck, grabs his hind leg and shoves it aside. He pulls out his knife grabs the bucks testicles and bends over to cut them off. The buck wakes up, bleats at him and kicks him right between the eyes almost knocking him out. His brother walks up to him laying on the ground with a hoof print on his forehead. He hears the story then asks "Well, where is the deer?" Not are you ok. Never found the buck.

Mike said I guess he just wasn't ready to give them up yet. This one was always good for a laugh when we were swapping stories. He had some good stories. I will post more when I have time.


----------



## ultramaxx

Helped a friend track his deer at night and ended up following the blood trail into a long forgotten grave yard deep in the woods along the Missouri river
what was sick was a fresh grave and wooden cross, we got the hell out of there fast,i know we were three miles from any road.


----------



## wevans340

Was hunting on a property of my uncles friend and had a small six point walk to my tree 30 min after sunrise. Walking in front of my tree and attempts to step over a log but trips and falls flat on his face. Gets up, huffs at the log and stares at it for a min. Then walks around my tree a couple times, sniffs it then walks away.

HUnting one year on the ground on public land (BIG MISTAKE). Had rabbit hunters walking up to me when a rabbit jumps out and runs in front of me. The D&%B S%@T hunters swing across me and shot at the rabbit! 

The year before last I was on public land again but in a tree. A four pointer walks out in a field and the people of private property take a shot and misses. The deer and towards them then stops right between me and them! Thought ok the dad is there and wont let him shot at me. Wrong! Takes the shot, misses again, and hits a tree 10 yards from me at eye level! Later that afternoon I was walking back to my truck and the dad was there waiting for me apologizing profusely. Still had some pretty heated words for him.


----------



## Livetohunt

Sitting in a stand one evening waiting for the sounds of deer feet....finally started hearing noise in the leaf litter that was not small animals. You know how it is,after sitting in the stand for hours you kinda become oblivious to all the irrelevant noises that surround you till finally the rythmatic sound of a large animals footsteps snaps you out of your day dreaming daze.Grab my bow and very intently stared towards the sounds of the footsteps and as we all know hearing is directly related to how hard you can stare down the sound! lol 

Anyways as I listened in great anticipation I realized that these were not the sounds of any four legged big game animal that I had come to know and it was the sound of human footsteps walking through the woods. Kinda dismayed figuring it was another hunter till the sounds started getting louder and larger. Will never forget the sound of whatever it was walking past about 90 yards from me just inside the solid bush line and cracking branches with such heavy footsteps like an elk but walked with the definate gait of a human!! 

Can`t say for sure what it was but we all have a hard time specifically describing what certain animals and sounds are that allow us to recognize what they are but it comes from years of consciously and subconciously processing the correlation between certain sounds and what they represent! 

To this day I could not explain the sounds but also do know they were the sounds of human feet walking through the bush but from something so much heavier then anyone of us! Still gives me chills!!!


----------



## MrSafety

Me and dad have gone to this same place in Arnhemland land for the past 10 years. It's a really nice spot, It has large sandstone towers and a lovely creek with plenty of fish. The land is owned by aboriginal people, and you need specific permission to be allowed there. It's also extremely remote, about nine hours drive from the nearest city, and aside from the local settlement that's about 40 clicks from camp the neatest community is about 1.5 hours drive. The roads are extremely rough, and it isn't uncommon to run out of spare tires and have to sleep in the car when driving (rental car companies hate us as we always return the cars bent, scratched and dirty). Most people don't own cars in the area, and you could say they live in extreme poverty. They rely on hunting, fishing and the 'tucker truck' (income support and food) to survive. Unlike many aboriginal people that live in the cities however, they are generally very happy. 

One night after a hard days buffalo hunting we were sitting by the camp fire. Dad and I were looking south, facing away from the nearest settlement and Joshua and Edwin were both facing north. Now I'm not exactly sure of the lie of the land, though I can confidently say that you could walk 400k south and not see and hint of a road, track or any other sign of human life aside from rock art. As we sit there dad nudges my arm and says, 'see that'? Pointing to this weird light on the horizon. I could, It was so strange. In some ways it was like a shooting star, though it was there for about 10-15 seconds and it travelled really slowly. Bobbing as it went. It was just above the tree line, and really focused and bright. It looked like someone was walking on the tops of the trees with a Torch pointing it at us, though this was impossible for many reasons. The weirdest thing of all though, when dad told Joshua and Edwin (who are both tradition owners, and both grew up on this land). They simply agreed, that yes, there was a 'hook-man' (one of the many traditional spirits that are part of the local culture). However, they had not turned their heads the whole time, not once in the sequence of events had they taken their eyes from the fire, so they were looking the complete wrong direction to see any of the light. 

Me and dad have gone through the night many, many times over and still don't have the faintest idea what it was. We originally thought that it was car headlights, though as said before no roads for hundreds of kilometers. Then we though it was maybe a helicopter, though it was that bright that we should have heard the motor as well. Besides there was only the single light. We asked the Joshua again, but he just told us it was the hook-man again. To this day I have no idea. And I'm sure hoping it wasn't the hook man. According to the culture, a hook man is a sprit that comes to where you are sleeping at night will a hook and uses the hook to rip your heart out. Defiantly one of the more unsavory sprits in the area.


----------



## wapiti16b

*Strange Things ?*

:darkbeer:
Maybe not the strangest thing , but once during a rifle hunt in the Gravelys SW MT I smelled a cigarette and glassed up another hunter ( ? ) across a rather wide canyon . He must have seen me too and started to work his way toward me. Once he arrived about an hour later he asked me ( between gasps for air ) if I had seen any Elk ! , I replied yes about a dozen or so moving away from his line of travel . He lit up a cig and said good luck ! , then he proceeded to depart down wind coughing and hacking all the way ! P.S. at first contact he was so red faced from lack of O2 that he almost appeared purple . Never saw him again , hope he made it out alive !:smile:


----------



## NYGut Shot

I missed my first deer at 8 yards from the ground.It's still the strangest, most unexplainable thing I've seen in the woods. HeHe


----------



## bradley_ee

Strangest(yet very explainable) thing I've seen in the woods happened this last year while bowhunting. I was in my stand super early, like usually, probably 30 minutes or more before first light even. Out of nowhere I hear some movement I see a white mass on the ground moving my direction! Wasn't sure what it was at first glance, freaked me out a little, then once I saw I thought maybe a possum, I was wrong! HUGE skunk, walked directly under my stand and crawled into a hole no more then 10 feet from the base of the tree my stand was in. Like I said, explainable, but when he crawled out and headed toward the bean field I used for the trek in and out I was sure scared I was going to get sprayed!

As far as creepy and unexplainable: I haven't been on the property in years but there was some land we used to squirrel hunt back in the day there was a large old plantation looking home on it. The house had been abandoned for years, you could clearly see time was beginning to take its toll. While I never saw anything strange there I always get a very creeped out feeling of being watched from that old house and wanted to get out of the line of sight from it as soon as possible!


----------



## 1Badboy

ttt


----------



## paoneshot

i work for a land surveyor in New York state. I am constantly in the woods and threrefore i get to see some neat things. The weirdest thing i ever came across was when my partner and I were way out in the boondocks on top of a moutain working. It was the end of the day and we were walking back to the truck and there in the middle of the woods in a bunch of pine trees was a bedroom. I mean there was a complete bed with dressers, end tables, lamps and so on. Tied to the trees were windows and a door, why i have no idea being there were no walls. There was also some lawn ornaments, like garden knomes and even a flamingo. We both looked at each other and said ***. Needless to say we left and never went back.


----------



## B-G-K

Not sure if I posted this already but on one of my favorite properties one day (only 50 acres with some real thick stuff) I decided to venture into the thickest part of the property and it was real bad thorns and everything but there were heavy deer trails so I decided to look for some possible spots to clear to hunt.. Anyhow I stumble upon an old farm grave yard I guess, surrounded by a 12'x12' blue stone wall. Inside were about 8 headstones, so old I only read the date on one which was from the early 1800's. I told the property owner and he had no idea it was there since he doesn't hunt or anything. Ever since I go back at least once per year before bow season to pay my respects and to clean the leaves and brush from inside by the graves. This year or next the land owner is going to have the historical society visit it and possibly remove it. I say quoting the Beatles "let it be" whenever he brings this up.... they're good where they are if you ask me!


----------



## Fantail

Few years back a buddy and I were gearing down where the truck was after a turkey hunt. A woodpecker arrives on the scene, landing on the trees and poles with small signs and proceeds to try and peck through each one.


----------



## Dee74

paoneshot said:


> i work for a land surveyor in New York state. I am constantly in the woods and threrefore i get to see some neat things. The weirdest thing i ever came across was when my partner and I were way out in the boondocks on top of a moutain working. It was the end of the day and we were walking back to the truck and there in the middle of the woods in a bunch of pine trees was a bedroom. I mean there was a complete bed with dressers, end tables, lamps and so on. Tied to the trees were windows and a door, why i have no idea being there were no walls. There was also some lawn ornaments, like garden knomes and even a flamingo. We both looked at each other and said ***. Needless to say we left and never went back.


That is pretty cool. Sounds like an art project for a college student


----------



## B-G-K

paoneshot said:


> i work for a land surveyor in New York state. I am constantly in the woods and threrefore i get to see some neat things. The weirdest thing i ever came across was when my partner and I were way out in the boondocks on top of a moutain working. It was the end of the day and we were walking back to the truck and there in the middle of the woods in a bunch of pine trees was a bedroom. I mean there was a complete bed with dressers, end tables, lamps and so on. Tied to the trees were windows and a door, why i have no idea being there were no walls. There was also some lawn ornaments, like garden knomes and even a flamingo. We both looked at each other and said ***. Needless to say we left and never went back.


Where abouts in NY? Wouldn't happen to be the catskills would it?


----------



## gbear

paoneshot said:


> i work for a land surveyor in New York state. I am constantly in the woods and threrefore i get to see some neat things. The weirdest thing i ever came across was when my partner and I were way out in the boondocks on top of a moutain working. It was the end of the day and we were walking back to the truck and there in the middle of the woods in a bunch of pine trees was a bedroom. I mean there was a complete bed with dressers, end tables, lamps and so on. Tied to the trees were windows and a door, why i have no idea being there were no walls. There was also some lawn ornaments, like garden knomes and even a flamingo. We both looked at each other and said ***. Needless to say we left and never went back.


houseless home?


----------



## bucks/bulls

Once saw a moose with elk antlers!wierdest thing I've seen yet!we where scoutn for mule deer in utah,round the strawberry pinnacles area.was a fairly nice 6x6 bull to,he was herding 4 cows when they crossed our line of sight,into an open meadow.we where so confused as to what we where seeing,that we couldn't help but pinch each other. as we scurried in excitement and astonishment for our cams,we mustve been loud as high shoolers at party,cause they was up the hill and thru the trees and outta sight b4 we could snap 1 damn pic!in all my years of bowhunting that's the closest I've ever been to reclaiming that 1st hunt feeling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## B-G-K

bucks/bulls said:


> Once saw a moose with elk antlers!wierdest thing I've seen yet!we where scoutn for mule deer in utah,round the strawberry pinnacles area.was a fairly nice 6x6 bull to,he was herding 4 cows when they crossed our line of sight,into an open meadow.we where so confused as to what we where seeing,that we couldn't help but pinch each other. as we scurried in excitement and astonishment for our cams,we mustve been loud as high shoolers at party,cause they was up the hill and thru the trees and outta sight b4 we could snap 1 damn pic!in all my years of bowhunting that's the closest I've ever been to reclaiming that 1st hunt feeling
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What did you field judge said Melk to score?


----------



## x-ring-1

ttt


----------



## peep sight

a manequin head!!! thought it was real at first!!!


----------



## Bigbear1003

This happen to my father while hunting on my Grandparents farm in Pa. It was during the 3 day doe season and my Grandparents had let someone else hunt the farm. My father was watching a pasture when the other guy came walking thru and kicked up a couple deer. The deer stop between both of them. They both see them but dad does not raise his gun because of the other guy. Well the other guy pulls up and shoots. Dad sees this and hits the dirt. The guy misses and the bullet hits a tree next the my father. The deer run off a few yards and dad jumps up and drops on of the does. The guy comes running up the my father stopping every few feet and bending over. Turns out the guy was puking because he could see my father in his scope when he shot and thought he had shot him. After my father tore into him he took his deer and left. Needless to say they never got to hunt there again.


----------



## Bigbear1003

The scaries thing that ever happened to me was when I wa 13 hunting on my grandparents farm mentioned above. I was with my father, uncle and my uncles friend. We were making a deer drive thru this small swamp. My uncle and I were watchers and my father and uncles friend were the drivers. We get all set, I am on a stone wall watching the field and my uncle is just down in the woods from me. About 10 minutes into the drive my father yells coming to ya. Something was running to my uncle. He does not shoot and yells back th dad BEAR. I look towards where my uncle is and all I see is this huge black thing running right at me. Being only 13 and never seeing a bear hunting before I about s*** my self. I jumped up on a rock and I think that is when the bear saw me and make a 90 degree turn about 6 feet infront of me. Explainable and funny but at the time is scared the crap out of me.


----------



## ONEIDAONE

I saw two dogs walk in front of me one day while rifle hunting and a 9 point buck came up behind them on the same trail and was tracking them and I even got to harvest the buck! The funny thing was that one of the dogs was my black lab!:darkbeer:


----------



## carpshootn

My friend and I, decided to head up into some clear cuts to see if we could call in some coyotes. Walk up the road we crossed a little bridge continued up the road for a bit, sat called nothing, ate lunch, hiked around some more. So we were heading back crossing back over the little bridge and saw this.....WTH????


----------



## MOC

carpshootn said:


> My friend and I, decided to head up into some clear cuts to see if we could call in some coyotes. Walk up the road we crossed a little bridge continued up the road for a bit, sat called nothing, ate lunch, hiked around some more. So we were heading back crossing back over the little bridge and saw this.....WTH????


You win.


----------



## rdj-pencilart

*winner*



MOC said:


> You win.


I second that... you won


----------



## airwolf

carpshootn said:


> My friend and I, decided to head up into some clear cuts to see if we could call in some coyotes. Walk up the road we crossed a little bridge continued up the road for a bit, sat called nothing, ate lunch, hiked around some more. So we were heading back crossing back over the little bridge and saw this.....WTH????


WTH is that ?


----------



## B-G-K

carpshootn said:


> My friend and I, decided to head up into some clear cuts to see if we could call in some coyotes. Walk up the road we crossed a little bridge continued up the road for a bit, sat called nothing, ate lunch, hiked around some more. So we were heading back crossing back over the little bridge and saw this.....WTH????


Halloween mask of jar jar binks from star wars with a manakin foot


----------



## Bucks & Ducks

Ok, here's mine. I arrived to the area where I elk hunt the night before opening morning and just decided to sleep in the truck rather than set up a tent. At about 2 am my dinner decided that it wasn't going to cooperate anymore, so I got out to answer the call. That night happened to be a moonless night so it was pitch black in the little stand of timber where I decided to relieve myself. It turned out there was at least one elk in that same small stand of timber. However, it didn't make its presence known until my pants were at my ankles and I was deep in concentration. At that point this elk decided to let out a warning bark from a range that couldn't have been more than 20 yards. Had my pants not been where they were, I might have made a mess of them.


----------



## Bucks & Ducks

bump


----------



## paoneshot

If I remember right I think my first thread happened around a town called Walton.


----------



## paoneshot

This was the coolest thing to ever witness. I once again was working near a town call Norwich, NY. As I was walking down a property line I heard a turkey gobble, kinds wierd because it was August. I sat down and called with my mouth and the next thing I hear are turkeys going crazy gobbling. I sit there then notice trees moving. It was two gobblers fighting. I pulled out my cell phone and started videoing. They kept getting closer and actually hit me. The last I saw of them was one bird was riding on top of the other holding on by biting the other birds head. Yes I have it all on video. IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucks & Ducks

bump


----------



## Bucks & Ducks

bump


----------



## Bucks & Ducks

bump


----------



## Bucks & Ducks

bump


----------



## mdhager115

ttt


----------



## Tim_Edwards

Now actually a hunting story but happened on the land we hunted about 15-17 years ago when i was about 13-15 years old. The property is about 50 acres with about 15 acres of pasture directly across the road from our house. It was in the middle of summer and a cars pulls into the pasture (which the grass is about 5 feet tall) just before dark and drives out into the middle. The lights go out so we got the binos out to see what was going on and sure enough the a couple in their 20's were having a little fun. So my brother (17 years old) and I decide to scare the crap out of them. We waited until it was dark enough (moon less night) that they could not see us and we sneaked out to the car. Keep in mind that we brought our Holloween mask from last year out which were a Jason hockey mask and a Werewolf mask. We got up to the car and started tapping on the side of it very lightly. It did not bother them at all. So my brother who was wearing the Werewolf mask gets in front on the car about 10 yards into the weeds and starts to howl. At this time I am standing right next to the drivers door probably about 3 feet away. When they hear the howl they stop and start the car and turn the head lights on and the lights only illuminate the Werewolf mask. The lights interior lights inside the car are bright enough that i can see their faces and man they were freaked out. As he is trying to put the car in reverse to get the hell out of there I put my face right against the drivers door (remember im wearing the Jason hockey mask). They are both sceaming from the Werewolf mask and he must have seen my mask out of the corner of eye and to this day I can say I have never heard any man scream so much like a little girl in my life. It was priceless. They high tailed it out of there so fast they tore the ground down to dirt all the way to the road. We were both laughing so hard that our stomachs were hurting.

A few months later they property owners come over to introduce themselves to our family and proceeded to tell us how freaked out their son and his girlfriend were. They thought it was pretty funny and told us they were still shaking after the 30 minute drive back to their house.

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!


----------



## bugs825

I had a cool one a few years back but it needs some history first. 

When I was little, around 3, my dad was big into hunting. He had an old high school buddy that owned land in WV and they hunted together. We had a family outing to the property during the summer to build a blind in the trees. I remember it like it was yesterday. I was playing around in the woods when I hear screaming. I look up and John, my dad's buddy, is falling out of the blind about to land on top of me. Just at the last second, my mom snatches me up and out of the way. John goes thud and gets hurt pretty bad. 

Well, over twenty years later, I am hunting with my dad and his buddy John. I go out early for a morning hunt by myself because the old guys want to sleep in. I am walking across the mountain and I see an old apple orchard. Right then, I get a very detailed color flashback in fast forward like you see in the movies. I look up and there is the old tree blind right above me. I was standing in the exact spot that I was as a kid. 

So when I get back to the house I ask them about the time John fell out of the tree. They laughed and pointed across the creek and said "Yeah, right up there over the old apple orchard? I had no idea that we were hunting the same woods. Really cool feeling to have. Kinda neat. Don't worry, John was ok after the fall.

Nathan


----------



## Gthor

best thread on AT!


----------



## cujrh10

Thatmichhunter said:


> One time i was running the Bush hog in a fallow field maybe 3 feet tal, i was using our old Oliver Super 55 (small tractor for those of you that dont know) I had been going at it for quite a while when all of the sudden a fawn jumped out of the grass and ran between the front and rear tires on the left side of the tractor, I had completely missed it with the front tires and it was directly under the tractor when it took off.
> 
> Years ago I got a call from the woman that owns the farm i work at, it was about darkish in the spring and she said she killed a turkey (she doesnt hunt at all) i figured she hit it with the car, nope, she went for a walk and it flew out of the roost and hit the high tensil wire on the horse pasture and killed it dead, the kicker? bearded hen, 9 inch beard.
> 
> another time anbout 5 years ago I was hunting an early doe season here in SW Michigan, I was on the ground in a fence row whe i hear something moving, a skunk walked behind me and stopped behind my chair for what felt like forever, but was prolly 30 seconds
> 
> One of the earliest memories I have is from way back in the day, my dad made one of those miracle shots on a running doe, 100 ish yards dead run, 20g slug to the eye, while he went to get the truck my mom brother and I stayed back by the deer, we saw something comming through the woods towards us and couldnt figure out what it was, all of the sudden a badger walked out of the woods and went right up to the deer and sniffed around for a minute then grabbed a piece of the liver and walked off, we all stood like 10 feet back this whole time


Being a big ten fan, I can tell you that Badgers AND Wolverines are relatively harmless


----------



## Cajun83

cujrh10 said:


> Being a big ten fan, I can tell you that Badgers AND Wolverines are relatively harmless


Yep but if you run into a Gator or Tiger in the woods... steer clear.



GO SEC!


----------



## cujrh10

Muzzy1028 said:


> The place i stay at to hunt in Va is just like this one. 10 or 12 of my elders has died in it. May have something to do with the light that follows me???:mg:


If you think that may be the case then why are you afraid to embrace it?


----------



## scholz

i usally dont get freaked out in the woods much but last season me and a buddy was going to hunt this funnel and he was about 80 yds away from me because it was a pretty big funnel with deer trails on both funnels...nice spot but i was walking up the hill to my spot when i hear the most freakish roar ive ever heard like 20yds up the hill. i have never heard this kind roar before, it sounded like a pig and also a mountain lion together. i just turned around and climbed the tree i was next to. when i got up there i was waiting for whatever to come walking down the trail but didnt hear anything leave the area or come by the other freaky thing was there was something small under my tree looking at me cause i could see small eyes and it would blink every now and then. There was no moon out that mourning also ive hunted that spot many time before and the woods alway wakes up with birds chirping and all that but that mourning it was dead quite..didnt hunt there after that but i did go scout it this year and it was pretty hot but im not hunting there lol


----------



## kysupernova

TTT keep it going!


----------



## 25ft-up

scholz said:


> i usally dont get freaked out in the woods much but last season me and a buddy was going to hunt this funnel and he was about 80 yds away from me because it was a pretty big funnel with deer trails on both funnels...nice spot but i was walking up the hill to my spot when i hear the most freakish roar ive ever heard like 20yds up the hill. i have never heard this kind roar before, it sounded like a pig and also a mountain lion together. i just turned around and climbed the tree i was next to. when i got up there i was waiting for whatever to come walking down the trail but didnt hear anything leave the area or come by the other freaky thing was there was something small under my tree looking at me cause i could see small eyes and it would blink every now and then. There was no moon out that mourning also ive hunted that spot many time before and the woods alway wakes up with birds chirping and all that but that mourning it was dead quite..didnt hunt there after that but i did go scout it this year and it was pretty hot but im not hunting there lol


Heard a mean growl like that 10ft away and coming at me when I got down in the dark. Thought maybe it was a yote or wild dog, but turned out to be a pasum and I was blocking his trail.


----------



## gmark

*Who's hunting who*

I was doing some hog hunting in May. Was out early on a Saturday and just sitting on a 5 gal. bucket waiting for some pork. Nice quiet morning. Watched the swamp wake up as the sun started to creep through the trees. About a half hour later I heard a very slight noise behind me. Looked over my shoulder and a bobcat was only 8 foot away in a crouched position. I quickly stood up to "make myself big" and the cat scattered. A couple seconds more and I might have been in the middle of a cat fight.


----------



## Double"O"

i have had some interestign things but nothing like rocks flying out of nowhere lol

i once had two bear cubs climb up the tree i was in during the archery opener in PA back in 1995...i was thankfull they bailed before momma saw them and me int he same tree

Another time i was in a tree and kept hearing something breathing...like all morning and it was starting to freak me out...i looked in the a small hole in the tree and saw a fat old pocupine taking a nice loooooong nap

then there was the great horned owl that would leave me alone or so i though...turned out he was after the squirells in the tree with me lol...that thing was HUGE!

and the coupe de gras was a doe i shot with my bow in NE...i shot her at less than ten yards i knew i hit her hard and right in the pump house...this deer went 1/2 mile before she went down. I'm talking blood EVERWHERE both pink and frothy and dark blood. When i finally found her she stood up looked at me and tried to run and then she went down again after 50yards and died. When i gutted her i saw that my thunderhead 100 took off the top half of her heart and part of both lungs...to this day i don't know how she went that far and after losing so much blood yet still had the ability to stand back up and try again


----------



## JimHendrix

Double"O" said:


> and the coupe de gras was a doe i shot with my bow in NE...i shot her at less than ten yards i knew i hit her hard and right in the pump house...this deer went 1/2 mile before she went down. I'm talking blood EVERWHERE both pink and frothy and dark blood. When i finally found her she stood up looked at me and tried to run and then she went down again after 50yards and died. When i gutted her i saw that my thunderhead 100 took off the top half of her heart and part of both lungs...to this day i don't know how she went that far and after losing so much blood yet still had the ability to stand back up and try again


I have a smiliar story.. didn't go half a mile though:

I shot a doe last year with a .270 at around 150 yards and saw her drop. I was watching the other deer in the field deciding on if I wanted to take another shot... after deciding not to (maybe 20 seconds had gone by), I looked back in the direction of the doe I had just dropped only to see her jumped up and run straight into the woods. She only went 15 yards, but I also had drilled her right in the heart... I've had deer run off before, but never have dropped one only to see it jump up 20 seconds later and try to run off.


----------



## Caligater

gmark said:


> I was doing some hog hunting in May. Was out early on a Saturday and just sitting on a 5 gal. bucket waiting for some pork. Nice quiet morning. Watched the swamp wake up as the sun started to creep through the trees. About a half hour later I heard a very slight noise behind me. Looked over my shoulder and a bobcat was only 8 foot away in a crouched position. I quickly stood up to "make myself big" and the cat scattered. A couple seconds more and I might have been in the middle of a cat fight.


That would have sucked!


----------



## Rackhunter78

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


Got my laugh of the day...hilarious. :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## kaizen

Talk about an immortal thread. I guess everyone has a couple. Heres mine.

In the late 70's my parent were members of the American Sportsmen Club. They had sort of like day leases all over Texas. I was around seven yrs old. We would go to the ranches, and camp out. Most of them had predetermine hunting pastures and some stands. I would go with dad and go back to sleep on the floor of the blind. One weekend hunting out of Buffalo, Tx, we got up early went to a box blind built in a huge oak tree overlooking a pipeline. I fell right back to sleep. After day light I woke up and started helping dad watch. I happend to look away from the pipeline into the heavy pines. Something didn't look exactly right. After a few seconds, it was like looking at an illusion painting, suddenly I could see a bow hunter decked out in complete head to toe camo including detailed face paint. I gasped. Dad heard it and whispered "Do you see something" thinking I had seen a deer. I said "Yes, another hunter". Dad asked where. I said "in the pine trees". Dad asked how far away. I said "15 feet". Dad lookes over, the other hunter smiled and waved.

One place I currently hunt has on stand thats a little spooky. It was timber around 10 years ago and is really thick with brush. There is a pretty tall hill for east texas that drops into a creek bottom. Not a whole lot of options in stand placement, so I put a pop up at the bottom the hill. Every time I hunt it I can hear something heavy walking that starts at the top of the hill and walks down behind the pop up but never comes in to view. I've had deer, hogs and coyotes come that way and have never heard them before I could see them. Foot steps always start in the same spot and head the same direction. Its a good stand and I hunt it every year and hear it every year. Dad hunts it too. He is hard of hearing and has heard it also. FYI, He's 62 and I'm 40. It will take more than disembodied foot steps for us to give the spot up

20 guys hunting a 1000 ac ranch for opening weekend of bow season circa 1991. Found a brand new 2 cell flashlight 50 yds from my stand in a direction that I can see while one the stand. I found the flashlight while bloodtrailing a deer. Flashlight was still on and, it must be a miracle, not owned by any of the hunters.


----------



## Jovush

In the early 90's I hunted property owned by my wife's uncle. he did not live there but had a large metal barn that he stored some equipment in. There was a pole light between the road where I parked and the barn. Sometimes I would see deer feeding under the light as I pulled up. I had to walk by this light then by the barn as I traveled on to my stand area. I always had a strange feeling as I walked past the barn in that light, as if someone was watching me. I never got past that feeling even though I endured it and got several nice deer from the property. Fast-forward a couple years.....a friend and I were hunting and we both noticed a couple guys wearing camo sneaking around in the woods. Figuring they spooked what deer were there we left. On the way home we stopped by a small diner nearby for breakfast and as we were there a bunch of FBI looking fellows came in and we overheard them talking about looking for some guy in the woods. We ask the waitress if she knew anything and she told us about some guy that had robbed a bank several years ago and had been staying at his sisters near our hunting area. Someone had stumbled unto his hideout, am old Datsun stationwagon all covered with limbs and leaves. Seems he would hole up there and sneak in to stay at his sisters. We talked to the authorities and they said they had found his prints at the barn on our property. They asked us if we had seen anything, we hadn't but I always wonder if he had been watching me as I passed by the barn. Don't think he has ever been caught. That's the only time I have ever had that feeling in the woods. Maybe we should listen more to our subconscious.....


----------



## protector1616

*not hunting related but....*



hockeymack17 said:


> for all of the people on here and in locations all over the states and surrounding areas accumulating to endless time in the woods im sure some of you are holding back on some storys that you feel may make you seem a little out there but thats the point of this thread!!
> 
> shoot even if its not just hunting... maybe fishing camping hiking or even just driven through back roads lets hear them stories!!
> 
> i love reading posts like this and by the view amounts it seems many of you do also so letts keep this thread filling!!
> 
> TTT WE GO!!


alright....it is not hunting related but still funny to this day. I was working as a deputy sheriff a few years back while living in Fla. On this particular night we were working a protection detail for one of our big business owners... we are standing around near the edge of the property which has a canal that runs alongside it. We here something moving in the water and, at first, didnt give much thought to it until someone mentioned that it was mating season for the 'gators which tended to make them a tad more aggressive. so, we start to light up the canal with our torches and we see this set of eyes, only they werent 'gator eyes, they were what appeared to be human eyes. We all kind of looked at each other with that "mmmm...okay?" look and threw some more light on the area....when we did, we see this "gentleman" in the canal up to his eye balls! When the light hit him the second time he looks up at us and says..."ssshhhh...I am an alligator.....you cant see me.....grrrrr..." and starts to move around in the canal, apperently beleiving that he was indeed a 'gator. Needless to say our ERT team wasnt so appreciative and "assisted" him out of the water..... to find out he is clad in just a pair of boxers...  We get him secured and then transported him to the local hospital for some freindly evaluation. We re-group afterwards and all had a good laugh about it..... when I went back down to Florida in May we got talking about it (I think she was a dispatcher at the time this happened) and we had another good laugh about it....
Like I said, not hunting related but it was still pretty funny..... but hey, I did see a mountain lion while hunting here in Pa once..... :wink:


----------



## Jovush

UPDATE !!!!! This article mentions the guy the authorites were looking for....seems he's still at it.
http://www.news-leader.com/article/20108290345

See earlier post


----------



## silentdeathtx4

about 6 years ago me and a friend were out hunting, My friend had arrowed a doe right before final shooting light, so we waited about a hour cause he said he thought he hit it a little far back, before we started to trail it. So were on the blood trail when we see a doe bedded down up ahead of us, its just laying there looking at us, everyone know my friend is a little crazy, so he says he is gonna jump on its back and cut it throat to finish it off. He takes off and jumps on the deer and cuts it throat, well after it dies and we are looking at it, the only wound it has is the cut throat, it wasnt even the doe he shot, it was a perfectly healthy deer.
Now that is the craziest thing i will probably ever see in the woods.


----------



## Dextee

OK - I'll share and no I'm crazy. I dont think. Bowhunting quit a few years ago at a friends farm...I was walking back to the truck in the dark after a evening hunt. I was along a CRP field that deer used a lot. I could hear the deer coming up out of the draws heading into the field. A deer gets on the trail I'm on in the field probably 40 yards or so a hea dof me. I raise my bow to my head like buck antlers. This deer which turned out to be a buck, walked right up to me with 3 feet and just staired at me. I, at that point...almost relieved myself..I freaked out and threw my hands up and started yelling to get him away from me. He took off like bat out of hell


----------



## phildaddy

duckaholic said:


> The guy I was hunting with that almost got hit by the rock was hunting down in holly springs in the mid 80s with a friend. they decided to squirrel hunt and kinda get an idea where they would deer hunt the following morning. He went on one side of the road and his friend the other, well they would occasionally whisper to keep there whereabouts of each other. He told me he keep thinking he heard something following him and yet his friend would be across the road still. Well they got back to where they were camping at dark and proceeded to fire up the grill they brought and threw on some Q. They were talking and heard a loud scream that lasted several seconds. While they looked at each other stunned with the *** was that questions goin on there was an answering scream on the other side of them. Then the other would answer each time closer to them. Having only 22s they put the grill in the truck still lit and flew outta there, He wont go back to this day. bet that was a sight to see! lol


I don't know what they heard but living in the south for 60 years, I have heard A LOT of Screech Owls and if you've ever heard one, it would probably explain many hearings. They still scare me and I KNOW what's doing it.


----------



## Flat Liner

Holy Crow. I started reading this thread last night and finished it this morning. Thanks for the great read.


----------



## Romad816

Not hunting but probably the scariest/funniest thing that could have happened to me when i was young. 

as a young kid, my cousin of the same age decided to come spend a week with me on our farm. Being early fall we decided to rough it and camp the entire week living off the 40 acres while I taught him basic survival skills. The first day went extremely well as I showed him how to make shelter, start a fire, and what he should have in a survival kit. We did some fishing that afternoon, picked some corn and pulled some pears off the tree. Once it got darker we decided to do some gigging and see what frog legs taste like. As we walked to the creek every now and then i would use the flash light to see the edge of the woods looking for the trail. 

Halfway through the hayfield I did the same thing, only this time we saw a small reflection... then two. The unmistakable glow from an animals eyes as it turned its head to look at us. In a split second the "thing" took off after us. I dropped the flashlight and took off on a dead sprint following my cousin. I cut away my rucksack which seemed to make me so much lighter I passed my cousin. As we were running for our lives the quickest thing I could think of (which by the way seem to take forever) was to jump on one of the large round hay bales. As I have always been a shorter guy I was amazed when I was able to leap to the top of the bale seemingly without even using my hands. Then being able to reach down and pull my cousin up like he was nothing but a helium balloon. 

I could hear the beast tearing up my pack undoubtedly eating it and then coming for us!! The creature the started to circle the bale and we were sure we were goners. With my cousin and I experiencing our first taste of adrenalin as young boys, we didn't know what to do. During our escape everything seemed to go so slow, and all of our words seem to sound so low, it was a shock as everything seemed to "catch back up" up with us. The creature was panting and seemed big enough to roll the bale we were standing on, all the while we were yelling and screaming at this monster.

it was then when we noticed, in the moonlight, it wasn't as big, mean or ferocious as we thought.... it was the neighbors huge Great Dane. 

It was quite a story to tell the next day and the dog ended up camping out with us the rest of the week. It was a great week and we always seem to talk about that experience at family get to gethers


----------



## cw118744

One day in early bow season I decided to hunt a homemade ladder stand that hadn't been hunted since the last season. I climbed up the ladder, turned and sat down on the pleather covered seat cushioned with rags. I sat for just a few seconds thinkin, man this seat feals a little lumpy? I stand up and turn at the same time to investigate the seat when holy &*%$ a freakin squirrel comes bustin outta the seat runnin up the tree and barkin his head off. I about crapped my pants and nearly jumped outta the stand. Takin a deep breath to calm down, I look down at the seat noticing the holes in the pleather. I turn and sit back down to keep from fallin since my knees are shakin uncontrollably. As I sittin down not giving second thought that there would be more than one critter in there. I still notice lumps so I stand back up only to have a second squirrel come barreling out. It made me jump, but not nearly as bad as the first one. I gave the seat a few nice jabs with my fist before sittin back down. I bet it took a good half hour for my heart to quit pumpin so hard. I ended up shootin a nice 8pt that I have mounted on my wall that morning!!


----------



## sschumaker

This really isnt that scary but it kind of freaked me out for a few seconds, i was 14 and it was my first year bowhunting deer here in northeast kansas. Im sitting in my climber and i see a nice buck walking thru the crp field across the fence from where i am, I decide to get down and try and cut the deer off and just sit on the ground hoping he will walk by me, well as im standing next to a large oak tree about 30 yards from a decent size creek i can here something walking thru the water in the creek, I cannot see down in the creek cause im about 30 yards away from the edge of the bank. Well i can tell the sound is coming towards me and i can tell that theres more than one of whatever it is. I stand still with this single oak tree between me and the noise waiting to see if i should draw. Up the creek bank comes 4 coyotes spread out about 30 feet apart in a line , I am assuming they are hunting, they have there noses to the ground and im standing still as can be. One coyote comes to the left side of the tree im standing behing and one is coming right by the right side of the tree, when the coyote on the right side gets right behind the tree i draw my bow and notice out of the corner of my eye that the coyote to my left seen me draw and simply turned around and trotted back the way he came. However the coyote that was right behing the tree couldnt see me or him and he walked right out from the tree and was literally 3 yards from me, i was drawed back. the coyote froze and just looked right at me, honest to god, he let out a soft growl not real aggressive but kind of like he knew he was screwed, i put my 10 yard pin at the bottom of his jaw and pulled the release trigger, wham, arrow went thru just behing the eye socket, penetrated clear to the fletchings and the skull ripped two fletchings clean off the aluminum shaft, the coyote never flinched or anything. This is an honest to god true story, I hear coyotes are hard to shoot with a bow cause they can jump the string but let me tell you at 3 yards they are pretty much screwed.


----------



## DTales

My long time friend and hunting partner was bowhunting october in southern VT during the mid 90's. Leaving from work he decided to hunt a small public hunting spot close to town. Getting to the area kinda late he was pleased to see no other vehicle there at the pull off and thought for sure he would have this spot all to himself for the evening hunt. To get back to his stand in the timber he had to walked the edge of an open clover field first then work his way back to his hunting area. Well my buddy is a bit of an owl (always hunting to the edge of darkness) taking full advantage of every minute of light (good eyes). When we would hunt together he always got out of the stand after I would. Anyways, this night was no different he hunted till last light and as usual didn't have a working flashlight in his pack so was working his way back to his truck in the dark. He gets to the field and begins walking about 30 yds out from the tree line in the clover field when about half way across he hears the unmistakable sound of a bow being fired. A split second later an arrow buries itself into the ground a few yards from my buddies feet. He realizes he's just been shot at! Scared as hell he high tails it back to his truck. Upon arriving back at the pull off he finds another truck parked there and it has out of state plates. Undecided about what to do the initial fear begins turning to anger and then the anger to fury. He decides to wait around for the "hunter" and confront him. It didn't take too long and the "hunter" emerges from the field line and my buddy never says a word just comes out with fists a swinging. It doesn't take very long and my buddy knocks this other guy out cold and throws him into the bed of his own truck. I often wondered what this guy was thinking taking a shot at just movement in a field well after shooting hours basically in pitch darkness. Thankfully my hunting partner survived unscathed but since this incident I ALWAYS have a working flashlight in my field pack and use it at all times coming and going in low light conditions even if I don't need it myself, I do it to help everyone else ID me as a person and not game.


----------



## plottman

I watched a rabbit kill a snake one morning.


----------



## bugs825

:set1_signs009:
the flashlight thing!

Nathan


----------



## HUNTorFISH

ttt. some funny stuff here, has to be more though


----------



## Dee74

silentdeathtx4 said:


> about 6 years ago me and a friend were out hunting, My friend had arrowed a doe right before final shooting light, so we waited about a hour cause he said he thought he hit it a little far back, before we started to trail it. So were on the blood trail when we see a doe bedded down up ahead of us, its just laying there looking at us, everyone know my friend is a little crazy, so he says he is gonna jump on its back and cut it throat to finish it off. He takes off and jumps on the deer and cuts it throat, well after it dies and we are looking at it, the only wound it has is the cut throat, it wasnt even the doe he shot, it was a perfectly healthy deer.
> Now that is the craziest thing i will probably ever see in the woods.


OK After I finished laughing I know I am not the only one thinking this. Did he ever find the deer he shot? Just Curious


----------



## bosullivan4

I was hunting on my land last season, and a crow landed in a pine tree about 20 yards from me. He started makin these weird noises (they didn't sound like a normal crow caaaaa) and then he just fell outta the tree and hit the ground. I went and looked when i got out of the stand and sure enough the thing was dead.


----------



## Garceau

Many years ago I was sitting all day in the rut...I mean I sat all freaking day. It was beautiful, but I had a really uncomfortable stand. I was young, really didnt know much about anything. This stand was only about 10 feet off the ground but it was really successful for many years.

About every 30 mins I would let out some grunts and then wait. Well about 3pm I heard something grunt back, you gotta be kidding me. This never happens....we go back and forth a long time and I can tell he is circling me but just cant see him. I had walked in dragging a scent line. All of a sudden he is directly behind me about 10 yrds away and coming in on the trail I walked in on.

I get ready for the shot and he is about 3 yrds out from the tree and 10 feet below me. He spooks, he runs a few yrds and tries to figure out what is going on. I blast him and the second I release he twitches....I thought I hit him a little forward but bam down he goes. He kicks a few times and doesnt move any more. I get down, pretty excited and walk up, inspect his rack, count points etc....he was small, but only my second buck with a bow.

Anyways I realize I dont have my knife with me, its at my uncles in my room. No big deal its only a few minute drive back, I get back there see him doing yard work and honk the horn. He got home from work late and didnt hunt. I tell him I shot one and its down but forgot my knife. He says lets eat dinner and go out and get him. We get out there just before dark and I take him right to the spot. 

I say....ummm he was laying right here when I left. My uncle knows im not screwing around. I tell him I held the rack in my hand. There is blood and leaves scattered everywhere. I hear something making noise a few yards away and holler there he is. Now its pretty dark and I didnt have my bow. My uncle says quick go get your bow, I run to the car and grab it come running back to see the buck up on its hind legs with its fronts on the ground and it just slams into my uncle. Plowing on the ground with its chest....Im kind of stuck in a *** kinda moment. He says shoot it so I draw back and cant get a shot.

Then the damn thing stumbles around some more and gets up on all four legs.....now Im really trying to find the pin in the dark to finish him off, he kinda shakes his head looks at us and is off like a shot.

We dont know what to think now. I find my arrow and we find some blood from the original shot, tracked it all freaking night long pin drop after pin drop but no real amounts of blood.

The only thing I can think of still to this day is the original shot that a little high and forward pinched a nerve or something. Knocked it out, and paralyzed it a bit.

I only imagine what would have happened had he come too while I was starting to gut him........


----------



## bwood1800

last season i was sitting in a blind on the edge of a field with my older brother. about 20 minutes before dark my brother shoots a doe and drops it but its still on the ground kicking around so he shoots it again and it completely stops moving. So we wait until night because they're were other people hunting the property just across the field. So we see the other people walking through the field towards our blind so we get down and start walking towards the deer, when the other guys get up to it stands up and runs into the woods!! This doe has been shot 2 times and was laying in the field not moving for at least 30 minutes.. We tracked it though the woods for about two hours until we couldn't find any more blood and never found the deer! Still don't know what the heck happened?!


----------



## rdj-pencilart

Garceau said:


> Many years ago I was sitting all day in the rut...I mean I sat all freaking day. It was beautiful, but I had a really uncomfortable stand. I was young, really didnt know much about anything. This stand was only about 10 feet off the ground but it was really successful for many years.
> 
> About every 30 mins I would let out some grunts and then wait. Well about 3pm I heard something grunt back, you gotta be kidding me. This never happens....we go back and forth a long time and I can tell he is circling me but just cant see him. I had walked in dragging a scent line. All of a sudden he is directly behind me about 10 yrds away and coming in on the trail I walked in on.
> 
> I get ready for the shot and he is about 3 yrds out from the tree and 10 feet below me. He spooks, he runs a few yrds and tries to figure out what is going on. I blast him and the second I release he twitches....I thought I hit him a little forward but bam down he goes. He kicks a few times and doesnt move any more. I get down, pretty excited and walk up, inspect his rack, count points etc....he was small, but only my second buck with a bow.
> 
> Anyways I realize I dont have my knife with me, its at my uncles in my room. No big deal its only a few minute drive back, I get back there see him doing yard work and honk the horn. He got home from work late and didnt hunt. I tell him I shot one and its down but forgot my knife. He says lets eat dinner and go out and get him. We get out there just before dark and I take him right to the spot.
> 
> I say....ummm he was laying right here when I left. My uncle knows im not screwing around. I tell him I held the rack in my hand. There is blood and leaves scattered everywhere. I hear something making noise a few yards away and holler there he is. Now its pretty dark and I didnt have my bow. My uncle says quick go get your bow, I run to the car and grab it come running back to see the buck up on its hind legs with its fronts on the ground and it just slams into my uncle. Plowing on the ground with its chest....Im kind of stuck in a *** kinda moment. He says shoot it so I draw back and cant get a shot.
> 
> Then the damn thing stumbles around some more and gets up on all four legs.....now Im really trying to find the pin in the dark to finish him off, he kinda shakes his head looks at us and is off like a shot.
> 
> We dont know what to think now. I find my arrow and we find some blood from the original shot, tracked it all freaking night long pin drop after pin drop but no real amounts of blood.
> 
> The only thing I can think of still to this day is the original shot that a little high and forward pinched a nerve or something. Knocked it out, and paralyzed it a bit.
> 
> I only imagine what would have happened had he come too while I was starting to gut him........


That wins my vote.... I wouldn't even know how to explain what happened to my OWN family if that happened to me


----------



## Garceau

rdj-pencilart said:


> That wins my vote.... I wouldn't even know how to explain what happened to my OWN family if that happened to me


Thats wasnt the last time something very similar happened to me......I will give that run down later. Needless to say, I dont leave the deer laying there until I have its heart in my hand any more.


----------



## Free & Easy

acridlon said:


> When I was a kid I loved hunting blacktails with my dad in Washington near Packwood. We were camped out in our cab over camper and I was asleep up top with my dad. I awoke to the camper swaying a little and the sound of aluminium poping. I turned on my flashlight and slid the curtain open to see if the wind blew something up against the camper. When the light hit the window there was a pair of red eyes looking back at me... I screamed and the shaking stopped and my Dad woke up. I tried to explain what I saw, but naturaly he wasnt buying it. About twenty minutes later I was finally calming down when we heard this god awefull scream that my Dad wasnt able to convince me I didnt hear this time.. After it became light we were ready to hunt, and when we stepped out of the camper we found the side to be dented by the window. A little more freaked out now we started up the trail (in the direction the scream came from). About a hundred yards up the trail we ame across a mt. lion that had been torn to shreds. There was hair, blood, meat all over the place.. My Dad had no idea how to explain this, and we rapidly went to another area....


Sorry man, gotta call BS on that one.


----------



## Garceau

OK for my second similar story...

It was a year, maybe two after the first one. It was a cold November morning and the rut was going pretty good in central wisconsin. It was middle of the week and I had off from work so I went to my stand. It was near the other stand in the first post, but not the same one.

I saw a doe go by and knew she had to been being chased. So I wait an a smaller buck comes behind her and doesnt give me a shot. They go and are headed directly to where I parked my car. I figure I wouldnt see them again, but about 2 minutes later the doe comes running past like her tail was on fire. Buck wasnt running but moving a pretty good clip. I draw back and wistle and he stops. I figure and knew it was a pretty good hit, I was shooting early expandables at the time and was anxious to see how much blood they got.

I wait a little while, get down and find my arrow and plenty of blood. It was probably only about 15 minutes after I shot and I was going to go back to my car to get out of some of the heavy clothes so I could drag him out.

As I am walking back to the car I look to my left and can see his rack. He got out of the woods and got on a hillside looking over our gravel pit where there is a pond a long ways down (in the 50s they mined gravel off the farm, they never came back to return the land back to flat, and left big holes and mounds everywhere) he was sitting on one of those mounds looking away. I draw back on him again but its not a real good shot angle. But I could maneuver where I could literally shot him in the back, between the shoulder blades, and knew it would be in the boiler room. I let the arrow fly and hit right where I aimed....the deer trys to move but cant and I see the had fall.

I was like sweet, this one isnt getting away. I walk the 50 yds or so to my car, strip off my insulate clothing and grab my knife and bow and head back to it. I get there....sure enough...

....no freaking deer. I just thought you have to be kidding me, this is getting ridiculous. I knew at the very least the first shot was decent, the second shot went right through his back bone and into this lungs. Where the hell could he go. I sit there in amazement for a few moments, scanning the grasses for blood. Nothing. Not a drop anywhere. I mean nothing.

I sat there for a little longer and then I see him.....100 ft down the bank, halfway into the pond. Only his ear and one antler sticking out - whew.

I go down there to get him, strip down and wade into the water up to my waist to grab him.

Now I gotta get him gutted and somehow I gotta get him back up the steep slope. Its middle of the week, nobody is around, and I have no quad or anything to help. Its one of those supper gravelly sandy slopes where as you walk up it empty, its hard because your feet just slip on down.

I get him gutted and figure I will go to my aunt/uncles and grab a bite of breakfast and make a few calls to see if any neighbors are around. No such luck at all.

I go back out there and basically have to throw the deer up a few feet and then walk, then repeat a couple hundred times. I couldnt drag him up because the sand would just push away out from under my feet and couldnt get anywhere.

I finally got him back to the top, then I only have my Chevy Beretta to put him in....LOL I had plastic in the back and set it down in the trunk and stuck the buck in there. Looked funny as hell a little bright red sports car with a buck hanging out all over the place...I didnt care - I had him and he wasnt getting away this time.


----------



## volgrad7

Is it not illegal to shoot a roosted or treed turkey there?


----------



## stickintoad

I am the strangest thing in the woods when I'm out there...lol. But that's just the way I am...:tongue:


----------



## MayoRiverVA

Last year while bowhunting with a close friend he had shot a doe just before dark when I met him at our usual spot he told me the news, I GOT ONE!!! So here we go tracking the doe we had good blood and then after following the blood trail about 40-50yds we found where the deer had fell and judging by the leaves around a struggle had taken place and we could see where something was dragging my friend kill. I loaded my 10mm and proceded to follow the drag trail we eventually found the deer and it had been placed,stuffed or whatever under a log and half buried in leaves, the shoulder of this deer had been surgically removed and gone kinda looked like the work of a bobcat I'm not sure. Coyote's tend to start at the back of the animal from what I've seen. We all say it the GRASS MAN??? for laughs


----------



## minnie3

i rarely stray far from the finger shooting forum, but this is a great thread to return to every now and then


----------



## Chancy B

ttt


----------



## madsammer

Bump for a great thread


----------



## BigThicketBoy

jdcamo said:


> The only real time I ever got spooked in the woods was when I was turkey hunting here in the Mtns. of Colorado. The night before I had found a lone tom in the woods, but could not get close enough for a shot. So I figured it would be a good place to come back to the next night. I planned on setting up in the same spot and waiting until dark. Now granted I am not afraid of the dark. I have hiked in the dark alot by myself, so the dark doesnt really scare me. That one gave me CHILLS boys
> 
> Well anyways I set up in front of a big Ponderosa Tree. My bow in hand and planned on waiting until it was dark, hoping the bird might show up again to roost, before making the long hike back out to my truck. Well I was sitting there, when all of the sudden I heard a loud snap. Like a stick breaking. The sound came from right behind me. I slowly turned my head and found nothing to be there. What ever was there spooked me pretty bad. My hair stood up on my neck, and I got the vibe to get out of there. SO I reacted on my instinct and headed back to the truck Earlier than planned!
> 
> Along the way I came over a hill and something caught my eye in the form of bone. I went that direction. Maybe it was an elk shed or something( my eyes are constantly searching). The white bone that caught my eye was a human skull with a bullet hole in the side of it!
> 
> I tried to tell myself that it could nt be. But then again we dont have any monkeys in colorado. Once again I felt that weird feeling that something was watching me so I continued on. I reached my truck and then headed home. Called the sheriff and the following morning led CSI unit out to the skull.
> 
> Ended up that I solved 8 year old missing persons case. Not sure what spooked me so bad, but what ever it was, it made me leave earlier than planned and inturn found the body. Maybe it was the boys spirit.


 That one gave me chills !!


----------



## TauntoHawk

dude that is bone chilling


----------



## hwy418slayer

Alright im a newbie on archery talk (hi everyone!)

Got two things so first one first.

1) I was hunting in mid october here in South Carolina and it was mid day as I was walking the river bottoms on the way back to my truck. I jumped a small buck and several does which were bedded in some waist high grass , I was using a Remington 870 and had 00 buck as ammo and I quickly singled out the buck and zeroed in he was maybe 20 yards from me , the does broke off from him and he jumped in an irrigation ditch. Im thinking to myself thats a smart deer , but what he did next baffled me! The young buck proceeds to make himself a smaller target by litterally crawling at a high rate of speed on his knees at least from what I visually saw his front ones anyway. As he got another 10 yards this way I took my shot at a bobbing head ( If I didnt have buckshot I wouldnt have never took the shot!) I dropped him instantly with one pellet to the brain. Never heard of anyone else seeing a crawling deer trying to get away from them so if any of you have I would love to know im not alone! 

2) The next story I have is just as odd and I swear I saw it with my own eyes , and im still at loss. I got permission When I was a Deputy Sheriff to hunt a 30 acre piece of land in the mountains of South Carolina . The Owner of the land was retired from a local Fire Dept , I asked him about the layout of the property and he told me that he saw the deer daily and they bedded down in the thicket on the far backside of the property. He then told me That there was a very old run down single wide trailer right next to the bedding area with the back door missing. I killed a heavy racked 6 point the next day and thanked him for the good information he provided. A couple of weeks later I had taken some vacation days and couldnt wait to go set back up next to bedding area ! I called and told him I would be there in the morning and would that be ok, he said sure but bring you a rain suit and then he told me something that blew my mind ! He procceded to tell me that the deer may be holed up in the trailer or would go inside of it to seek shelter. I got off the phone with him thinking he had lost his mind or maybe he was just way drunk or on something , I think I laughed about it for a few hours of how absurd that was even in the face of the good info he had given prior. I was in the stand the next morning still laughing 20 ft up in a pine tree when I spotted a quality buck not 10 yards from the trailer , he had just materialized out of nowhere my Browning A-bolt ,270 dropped him and I went to examine my prize deer (keep in mind both the bucks were shot very close to the trailer) . I got done thanking the lord for my kill and I looked over at the trailer and the curiosity willed me to take a further look! The trailer was very old and ivy had grown over the outside but the foundation and floor were still quiet solid and the roof though old was mostly intact and would provide some shelter from a rain. My jaw dropped on the floor when I realized there was a few piles of scat (old) on the linolieum flooring and it was definitly deer scat. I lost permission to hunt that land due to some of his family wanting to hunt there as clued to me killing two decent bucks of the property. I never saw a deer go into that trailer but I cannot deny scat a few yards into the trailers interior either......
anyone else ever heard of deer seeking shelter such as this?

I have killed many deer with a rifle but this last saturday I got my first one with a bow and have commited to bow hunting only this year! What a rush it was even if it was only a doe it still stands out on its on! Good luck to all this season!


----------



## okiehunt

hwy418slayer said:


> Alright im a newbie on archery talk (hi everyone!)
> 
> Got two things so first one first.
> 
> 1) I was hunting in mid october here in South Carolina and it was mid day as I was walking the river bottoms on the way back to my truck. I jumped a small buck and several does which were bedded in some waist high grass , I was using a Remington 870 and had 00 buck as ammo and I quickly singled out the buck and zeroed in he was maybe 20 yards from me , the does broke off from him and he jumped in an irrigation ditch. Im thinking to myself thats a smart deer , but what he did next baffled me! The young buck proceeds to make himself a smaller target by litterally crawling at a high rate of speed on his knees at least from what I visually saw his front ones anyway. As he got another 10 yards this way I took my shot at a bobbing head ( If I didnt have buckshot I wouldnt have never took the shot!) I dropped him instantly with one pellet to the brain. Never heard of anyone else seeing a crawling deer trying to get away from them so if any of you have I would love to know im not alone!
> 
> 2) The next story I have is just as odd and I swear I saw it with my own eyes , and im still at loss. I got permission When I was a Deputy Sheriff to hunt a 30 acre piece of land in the mountains of South Carolina . The Owner of the land was retired from a local Fire Dept , I asked him about the layout of the property and he told me that he saw the deer daily and they bedded down in the thicket on the far backside of the property. He then told me That there was a very old run down single wide trailer right next to the bedding area with the back door missing. I killed a heavy racked 6 point the next day and thanked him for the good information he provided. A couple of weeks later I had taken some vacation days and couldnt wait to go set back up next to bedding area ! I called and told him I would be there in the morning and would that be ok, he said sure but bring you a rain suit and then he told me something that blew my mind ! He procceded to tell me that the deer may be holed up in the trailer or would go inside of it to seek shelter. I got off the phone with him thinking he had lost his mind or maybe he was just way drunk or on something , I think I laughed about it for a few hours of how absurd that was even in the face of the good info he had given prior. I was in the stand the next morning still laughing 20 ft up in a pine tree when I spotted a quality buck not 10 yards from the trailer , he had just materialized out of nowhere my Browning A-bolt ,270 dropped him and I went to examine my prize deer (keep in mind both the bucks were shot very close to the trailer) . I got done thanking the lord for my kill and I looked over at the trailer and the curiosity willed me to take a further look! The trailer was very old and ivy had grown over the outside but the foundation and floor were still quiet solid and the roof though old was mostly intact and would provide some shelter from a rain. My jaw dropped on the floor when I realized there was a few piles of scat (old) on the linolieum flooring and it was definitly deer scat. I lost permission to hunt that land due to some of his family wanting to hunt there as clued to me killing two decent bucks of the property. I never saw a deer go into that trailer but I cannot deny scat a few yards into the trailers interior either......
> anyone else ever heard of deer seeking shelter such as this?
> 
> I have killed many deer with a rifle but this last saturday I got my first one with a bow and have commited to bow hunting only this year! What a rush it was even if it was only a doe it still stands out on its on! Good luck to all this season!


I have actually seen both of these scenarios.

My dad and I were walking out a draw once that only had prairie grass all around the timber my dad went right up the middle and I stayed on the outside in case something tried to get out that way. The timber was somewhat sparse and I could see my dad really well from where I was walking. He had just kicked up a covey of quail which caught my attention my dad kept moving and as he walked no more than 10yds farther I see the buck start moving (my dad walked within 3ft of this big deer). He was in some underbrush and was on his knees and was moving quickly when he came out of the brush he stayed on his knees for another 50yds or so then jumped up and was gone. Neither of us could ever get a clean shot at him I have never seen one do it again but it was pretty cool.

The other story is I hunted this place that had an old abadoned barn down in this big draw. The deer would bed fairly close to this barn and we would sometimes get up in the loft of the barn and hunt in it as a elevated blind. We were walking in to hunt out of the barn one afternoon and 10 deer came busting out of the barn it scared us so bad neither of us got a shot off at them. I was raining that day and we assumed they were just getting out of the weather....


----------



## rkt

This is gonna sound strange but fits perfectly with this thread.When I was just starting to bowhunt about twelve years ago,I was on my Uncle's farm in Indiana.Back then I was hard headed and impatient so sitting still for 3-4 hrs. was not gonna happen(drove my Uncle nuts).So anyways a light drizzle had sat in so I climbed down the stand and walked towards a bottleneck connecting two small apple orchards.Out of nowhere I here this strange noise coming from the top of a Elm tree.It was the type of noise that you knew did'nt belong.After gazing hard into the canopy of this tree.I seen what I swear to this day was a sloth.Whatever it was was tumbling down the tree end over end while keeping more than two points of contact to the limbs as it came down.It was a shade of gray,and silent on its descent.And all this time it was still making this clicking sound.When it got to the lowest branch of the tree it went to the backside of that Elm and disappeared.I gave it a few moments before I got close enough to thoroughly investigate and there was nothing nowhere.No noise no visual on anything.Later on that evening when we were back at the house I was reluctant to say what I had encountered but could'nt resist.When I told my Aunt and Uncle she looked over at my Uncle and said"See finally someone else had seen it".No one can say for sure what it was that I seen that day.But it made me feel better that my Aunt had seen something very similar a couple of years before that while mushroom hunting in the spring.To this day I'm still puzzled.Not scary but strange.


----------



## sirkle

Raccoons??
:jeez:


----------



## WalterJ

Man I wouldve crapped my self over some of the things Ive read from this thread. Just reading some gave me chills big time. I swear some of you guys got great big brass ones. Great stories though. Keep em comming.


----------



## wingmastr23

Well - The craziest thing I have ever seen is this:

I have hunted quite a bit in NE Iowa...Particularly in Clayton Co.....One day I was hunting in a treestand on the edge of a field and I saw something moving across the field at the base of a hill/woods. It was an older Amish woman (she looked 60hrs old or so) walking. I was pretty familiar with the land around me, and knew there were no houses close, so I was really curious as to what she was doing. I grabbed my binoculars and watched her walk until she was directly across from me (She was still about 300yds away) All of a sudden an Amish boy steps out of the woods......They talk a little bit, and next thing you know, she is giving him a nobber.......The most disgusting thing I have ever witnessed. I could be mistaken, but that kid looked like he was 14yrs old......After she finished the deed, they talked for a while, and she walked back the same way she came....and the kid went back in the woods.

Later that morning, I got in my truck and saw the woman walking down the gravel road - I slowed down and when she looked at me I gave her the "nobber simulation" act using my hand and pushing my tongue against my cheek.......and then shook my head........As I rolled past her, it dawned on her what I did, and she realized I must have saw her because she suddenly stopped and put her hand over her mouth......

I just kept driving.


----------



## Red October

I have 2, to keep this thread alive.

1) Not anything outright freaky like some of these stories in here, but my twin buddies used to have a 2 section lease way out in sonora (west texas). On the first day of my trip up there we went to their cousin's blind that he had built on the top of this hill. Everything seemed pretty normal on the way up, and we got out of the truck to check the feeder, the trough and the traps. There was a she **** in the trap which we quickly dispatched, and headed back down the ridge. The next day, me and one of the twins decided to walk up the ridge and see if we could sneak up on anything at the feeder or trough. Once we got up there something didn't feel right and everything kind of went twilight zone-ish if you will. There's cedars scattered around pretty sparsely, with some bluestem and these huge slabs of rock that appear to be granite. The thing is, as I'm looking around I'm noticing about half of these rocks are standing straight up almost like huge headstones, and I feel like I'm being watched and then I realize that here I am on the top of a hill in west Texas and there's not a breath of wind. I look at my buddy and he's looking around with a puzzled look on his face and he just starts back-pedaling. That's about the time we hit the road back down that ridge. I've talked to guys who hunt the place and nobody likes going up there. No real reason that anybody knows of, just an uneasy place to be. maybe something magnetic in the rocks that upsets the mind?

2) Not freaky just scary. Opening day of last year in the hill country of texas I shot a doe just before the last shooting light. She was the biggest of the group, and by the time I recover from the shot, about 8 deer are running every which way and none are laying on the ground. well crap, I guess that means I'll have to track her I thought to myself. There was one deer that had run a different direction and I heard it crash through the brush so I put my money on the fact that it was her. After looking for blood for a good half hour,we finally discovered the blood trail and followed it the best we could with the failing mag light we had. Long story short this doe had gone through several cactus, a cedar tree and a thicket before falling down a bluff and into a creek. It was quite the adventure getting her out, but once we did and got her field dressed we headed to the processors since it was a warm night. On the way back, I see a pair of headlights out in a pasture to the right of us, and I could almost swear I saw smoke or steam. Having driven this road for the last 7 years, I knew that there was just a pasture there and no road. My dad makes a remark about 30 seconds later and we decide to turn back in case someone had broken down while checking their fields.
As we head back we see a truck 100 yards in front of us booking it with his flashers on. I remarked that it was probably a buddy to whoever had broken down. Well we pull up and as soon as I open the door I get a shock. The guy that had gotten there before us yells to me to come help him and that I could get over the fence where it was down about 20 yards away. As his flashlight hits the car, its a mangled wreck and has obviously been rolled several times. The girl in the front seat lets loose with a scream and she was covered in blood. At this point I wanted to close my eyes and forget what I was seeing, but I knew I had to help. First thing I see among the wreckage is a baby seat upside down. My heart rate somehow managed to double from the dangerous level it was already maintaining as I'm screaming frantically trying to see if the girl had her baby with her. She yells back that she had left it at home and I recovered slightly. After calling her mother and waiting for ems to arrive, I realize that I can smell alcohol on her breath and everything fell into place. My dad and the other guy were searching this field looking for the people she had told us were driving her car and had disappeared. By the time they cut her out of the car and take her away I'm shaking my head about how lucky this girl was.
I called her mother a few days later and found out that she had suffered a broken thumb, some stitches from her ear ring ripping out, and some bumps and bruises. She had drifted off the road doing at least 65, overcorrected and gone through a bar ditch, through a barbwire fence upside down and airborne, and ended up facing the way she was traveling from. If her lights on her car had gone out, she wouldn't have been found til the morning. I now carry a streamlight in my truck at all times after that night of stumbling around in near darkness


----------



## mata_777

Great thread. Ttt.


----------



## Sisco

You may or may not have seen something similar and I EDIT you not... but I once saw a small chipmunk riding a porcupine.. bareback!!! 

Rick


----------



## bps3040

Nothing to strange

I was in the middle of no where, Sanderson, Texas, and the urge to go comes over me. So, I am taking care of business, halfway up a canyon, when the border patrol helicopter shoots right over my head,(I never heard it approaching) about 30 yards up,and starts doing circles above me lol. It helped everything come out quickly They circled around me a few times, laughing their butt's off and waving.... and then went on their merry way. My buddy's will not let me forget that one, lol

Opening day rifle season, we wake up to spot lights and trucks running everywhere. The border patrol had a bunch of trucks out chasing 30 or so illegals. Obviously, we did not see many deer that trip.....

I was hunting 74 ranch in Southish Texas and I was up in a tripod, about 12' in a little cluster of small trees. I was towards the top of them. I keep hearing noise behind me, no big deal. It is just starting to get light, and I hear a buzzing noise behind me, turn to look.....and just about jumped out of my stand, lol. 30 Turkeys almost took my head off flying out of their roost. Scared the crap out of me, seeing those large bodies buzzing right over my head.


----------



## shwillbur7

rkt said:


> But it made me feel better that my Aunt had seen something very similar a couple of years before that while mushroom hunting in the spring.


mushrooms... they will get you every time!


----------



## timberjak

A Hunter in our area likes to still hunt and stay out all day. He has to use the natures toilet wherever he is. When he got back to camp his buddies commented on the aroma of poo. The hunter says yeah I have been smelling that all day been drivin me nuts. He undresses and finds out he dropped duece in his hoodie. Lol


----------



## madsammer

This spring when turkey hunting right after 1st light I heard the woods come alive. But it was all to the left of me. I was looking what was making the noise I saw branches moving but could not see the source. It was about 20 yard from me when I saw the culprits. Squirrels, about 20 of them all running together up over logs tress anything in there path,. It reminded me of the beginning of the fight scene in "Gangs of New York" 
Never saw that before, it was a lil scary at 1st then it was just weird, funny as hell, but weird. I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter

I was hunting on the edge of a park when along comes a couple with a blanket and lays it out and laid down on it. I said pretty loud. "You are not really going to do that fat chick are you?" He was pretty embarrased, She was pretty mad.


----------



## madsammer

:lol:


----------



## bps3040

This happened to an owner of a company I use. They woke up and it was real foggy out. He decides to go out anyway. He walks out, sets up on the ground. He sits down and leans against a tree....off a trail. Well, the fog lifts a little and you can see a couple of feet up. He hears a deer walking, looks around and here comes a deer down the trail. He can see the legs and lower part of the body. He shoots and it runs off. He waits a half and goes to blood trail it. He finds it and it is an eleven point buck, lol, biggest deer he has ever shot.


----------



## Keith t

I saw Manbearpig one time, 1/2 man, 1/2 bear,1/2 pig, I'm super serial.....( sorry, I couldnt resist)


----------



## marshmonster

xman59 said:


> seems someone knew which ladder stand he was going to hunt.. some how the seat and top three steps got vasalined!!!!!


dude... cop or not, if you vasilined my stand... i would BEAT THE SHYTE OUT OF YOU.

thats messed up... guy coulda got paralyzed... or worse... DIED!

cops think they can do anything, and chances are you guys where a bunch of control freak pricks!

karma is a biatch donut boy!


----------



## sirkle

timberjak said:


> A Hunter in our area likes to still hunt and stay out all day. He has to use the natures toilet wherever he is. When he got back to camp his buddies commented on the aroma of poo. The hunter says yeah I have been smelling that all day been drivin me nuts. He undresses and finds out he dropped duece in his hoodie. Lol


Hahahaha ukey:




Keith t said:


> I saw Manbearpig one time, 1/2 man, 1/2 bear,1/2 pig, I'm super serial.....( sorry, I couldnt resist)


Manbearpig leaves no one alive!! hahaha


----------



## xcut

ttt


----------



## Arrowhead_4

snoopy said:


> i went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


lol!!!!


----------



## fluent09

ok ill make this as short as possible..... ive lived a rough life for my 19 years ive beenalive, as most of us have, my mom is into drugs, and my dad killed himself when i was 7 ( so ive been told ). i never knew my father and never met him. ive herd stories of how he loved fishing and hunting and the outdoors. well i started hunting with my friend and his buddy at age 7 since i had no1 to take me. well, my grandmother owns propertyhere in ohio. i always wanted to hunt it but was never aloud. well i eventually find out my grandmother has my dads ashes in an urn on her mantle.. WIERD. so 3 years ago she started letting me hunt because i was responsible enuff or so. well i always hunt with a partner because i feel more comfortable. we were watching tv in her front room of her house, ( house is dead smack middle of the property ) and we see 3 black figures walk acros the porch. my buddy and i grabbed our pistols, and cocked em. we kept pistols becasue she has tresspassers and wild hogs galore. it was lite enuff out that we know we saw 3 figures. we asked my grandma and she says its her "friends" sally, bo, and hal i laughed and went to sleep. we got up early morning the next morning, went to our stands about 100 yards apart. there is a powerline that seperates the woods where we were hunting this day. i can see my pal, but not hear him if he were to talk. some does come by and he wacks one and the other 2 came my way andi heard a vice say calm down little man, take deep breaths, i wacked one. he texted me and said lets get down and get em. i just put my rope on my bow and i see him stand up and draw. i loom and theres a 180 class buck coming into the open power line area. so i stand up and unhook my bow redy for a back up shot. agin i hear breathe little man, take your time. i looked around and saw nothing. i was freaked out and actually dropped my bow from my stand, the hair n the back of my neck stood straight up and my buddy just stands there. i see his bow fall and the buck ran off. i kept hearing this voice and never saw anyone, we got down, and talked. he said he herd the voice like i did. we got our does,tagged em butcherd them and went inside for the rest of the day. we told grandma what happened and she laughed she said it was my dad with me. she sad he called me little man when i was too young to remember. i hunted the next day and herd the same voice. i immedietly got down and went to the house. to my suprise my pal was in the garage alredy... we talked and he herd it too agin. so we went to the house and saw the 3 figures walking across the yard. i wigged out. grandma was walkn to someone in the house when i walked n, but no1 was there. i was really upset then. i hate ghostly crap now. she said now terry, you leave these 2 boys alone while they stay here and mama wont kick you out agin. ( terry is my father ) i flipped my cool. she had the urn open and talkn to it. oh my gosh was i going crazy, we hear the voice every trip down there. we dont make many, but when we do. they are unplesant with the figures and the talks, but we always kill dear, but it kills me to kno hes here with us...


----------



## jimmy4218

to the top for a great thread!


----------



## Christopher67

timberjak said:


> A Hunter in our area likes to still hunt and stay out all day. He has to use the natures toilet wherever he is. When he got back to camp his buddies commented on the aroma of poo. The hunter says yeah I have been smelling that all day been drivin me nuts. He undresses and finds out he dropped duece in his hoodie. Lol



Haha! Nasty! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Chief55

I've had a few strange things happen.

Was bow hunting near the edge of a cut down corn field in NC. When the sun went down I turned on a flash light and stepped out into the field to walk back to my truck. A doe ran out of the woods about 30ft. from me and started running in a circles around me as fast as she could go only about 10ft. from me. At first I thought it was funny but she keep running round and round in that circle very fast for what seemed like a long time and I started to get a bit nervous so waved my arms and yelled to scare her off. The only time I ever saw anything like that was walking through a field in Calf. and having a herd of cattle run around me in a circle.

Around 1992 I had recently gotten a divorced out in OR. and was paying out $800 in alimony and child support. Had paid all my bills but did not have any money for food till I got paid again in another week. Had hunted hard all day and not seen anything. Had only enough gas to get to work so I had to get something now. Was totally fit to be tied. Had been walking back to my truck for a drink and to move and was standing about 150 yards into a clear cut trying to think what I was going to do next. I was tired, and getting desperate. I'll be honest, I just got completely overwhelmed by all of my problems and worrying about them and broke down and started to cry standing there in that clear cut. I said God what should I do, then started to calm down bit and started to get my act back together. I looked up and here is this doe walking out of the woods straight at me. She walked well over a hundred yards to me and at about 15 yards from me she turned a bit and stopped. I was in the open the whole time and she was looking right at me the whole time. I raised my hand and said thank you God and shot her dead. Best deer I ever ate. Now I truly believe in miracles.

Have to many stories of predator hunting in Calf. and OR. at night in the dark to even begin to tell but have called in coyotes, bobcat, mt. lion, fox, owls, deer, elk, and beer in the dark. Was only hunting the coyotes but everything and anything would come in from any direction. The pucker factor goes way up sitting in complete darkness 20 miles from no were imitating a hurt rabbit or fawn with a hand call, Not turning on any lights till you hear something. Had my fun meter pegged more than a few times. LOL, had a friend with me once say it was better than sex, we had two packs of coyotes howling and coming in from two different directions like they were in a race to get to us. Yahoo....

Was bow hunting for elk and deer in OR. and decided to get on a call and imitate a hurt fawn. Was screaming on that call when this black bear comes running at me full boogie tilt looking for a easy meal. Of coarse I did not have a tag for a bear, can't remember if the season had not opened yet or if I just had not bought one, anyway moving right along, I did not know what to do and he is not stopping. I jump up and started jumping up and down and waving my bow in one hand and my arrow in the other yelling my head off. Well he slams on the brakes then starts running away from me, don't know what got into me, a wild hair I guess but I start to chase him down a logging road yelling and waving that bow and arrow and yelling my head off the whole time, he cuts into some brush and I came back to my senses and stopped laughing my ass off...it was fun...ok...and stupid...who hasn't done something stupid once in a while just because.


----------



## P&y only

Why does this bother you so much? At least he's tryin to help ya, not push you out of a stand. Now do what he told ya. "Breath"


fluent09 said:


> ok ill make this as short as possible..... ive lived a rough life for my 19 years ive beenalive, as most of us have, my mom is into drugs, and my dad killed himself when i was 7 ( so ive been told ). i never knew my father and never met him. ive herd stories of how he loved fishing and hunting and the outdoors. well i started hunting with my friend and his buddy at age 7 since i had no1 to take me. well, my grandmother owns propertyhere in ohio. i always wanted to hunt it but was never aloud. well i eventually find out my grandmother has my dads ashes in an urn on her mantle.. WIERD. so 3 years ago she started letting me hunt because i was responsible enuff or so. well i always hunt with a partner because i feel more comfortable. we were watching tv in her front room of her house, ( house is dead smack middle of the property ) and we see 3 black figures walk acros the porch. my buddy and i grabbed our pistols, and cocked em. we kept pistols becasue she has tresspassers and wild hogs galore. it was lite enuff out that we know we saw 3 figures. we asked my grandma and she says its her "friends" sally, bo, and hal i laughed and went to sleep. we got up early morning the next morning, went to our stands about 100 yards apart. there is a powerline that seperates the woods where we were hunting this day. i can see my pal, but not hear him if he were to talk. some does come by and he wacks one and the other 2 came my way andi heard a vice say calm down little man, take deep breaths, i wacked one. he texted me and said lets get down and get em. i just put my rope on my bow and i see him stand up and draw. i loom and theres a 180 class buck coming into the open power line area. so i stand up and unhook my bow redy for a back up shot. agin i hear breathe little man, take your time. i looked around and saw nothing. i was freaked out and actually dropped my bow from my stand, the hair n the back of my neck stood straight up and my buddy just stands there. i see his bow fall and the buck ran off. i kept hearing this voice and never saw anyone, we got down, and talked. he said he herd the voice like i did. we got our does,tagged em butcherd them and went inside for the rest of the day. we told grandma what happened and she laughed she said it was my dad with me. she sad he called me little man when i was too young to remember. i hunted the next day and herd the same voice. i immedietly got down and went to the house. to my suprise my pal was in the garage alredy... we talked and he herd it too agin. so we went to the house and saw the 3 figures walking across the yard. i wigged out. grandma was walkn to someone in the house when i walked n, but no1 was there. i was really upset then. i hate ghostly crap now. she said now terry, you leave these 2 boys alone while they stay here and mama wont kick you out agin. ( terry is my father ) i flipped my cool. she had the urn open and talkn to it. oh my gosh was i going crazy, we hear the voice every trip down there. we dont make many, but when we do. they are unplesant with the figures and the talks, but we always kill dear, but it kills me to kno hes here with us...


----------



## kerrye

Two items from my memory of strange happenings. My wife and I were walking around some pine woods in Colorado just east of Wolf Creek Pass and spotted a weasel carrying a fat field mouse. Small weasel, large mouse. The mouse was still alive but not struggling. The weasel could barely hold the mouse off the ground and was kind of hopping forward a few inches at a time. He was so overbalanced to the front he couldn't walk but just hop. The mouse got loose once and ran a little way off but the weasel caught up and the scenario continued. I got a few pix that could be blown up on the PC well enough to show the life and death but ridiculous activity.
The other story took place perhaps thirty years ago in SW MO. A friend and I were hunting during rifle season and had come up over a ridge and were approaching a fire road about 80 yds away when a late model caddy came down the road and stopped about in front of us. The terrain sloped down hill sharply away from the road on the other side. Three guys in obviously new and expensive gear with scoped rifles climbed out of the cad and loaded up. They then lined up along the road facing away from us (they never gave any indication they were aware we were watching them) and simultaneously fired their rifles into the woods. Then they marched down the hill into the timber. Have no idea if they were giving warning or thought that deer were so thick that all they had to do was shoot into the woods and go pick up the game.


----------



## catfishmafia76

P&y only said:


> Why does this bother you so much? At least he's tryin to help ya, not push you out of a stand. Now do what he told ya. "Breath"


x2!!! I'd hunt there all the time and ask for help pushing the 180" deer at my stand. Then a little help gettin it out of the woods would be nice!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Not unexplainable but a few weeks ago I was sitting in my stand and we had an earthquake. We don't get them often here in virginia so I didn't even know what it was. I just bear hugged my tree for a few seconds and it stopped. It went away quickly and about an hour later I shot a seven pointer. What a strange evening. The news reported it to be a 3.0 which is pretty small I guess, but 25' up an oak it seemed much bigger to me.


----------



## slagtown_dfa

Its very explanable but it still scared the crap out of me. Here in Tennessee we have a 3 doe a day bag limit. Well about 3 years ago on the last day of the season i had 6 does come in. Well i unload on them shooting 2 in the neck and 1 in the shoulder. Well i climb down and decide to drag them all in a pile together before getting the four wheeler. Get the first and the second one to a central location. Then i grab ahold of the third one and the neck shot had just paralized her. I grabbed her by the front leg and she come unglued on me. She could only moved her legs but she beat the piss out of me. I was on fairly steep hillside and i fell down and rolled down the hill dropped my gun. Meanwhile her kicking she started down the hill right beehind. Not spooky but the scariest moment for me in the woods.


----------



## Big Brad

Last weekend watched a bobcat with a 4 ft black snake in its mouth get to within 20 ft from me. It finally saw me, dropped the snake and went back where it came from. The snake even had a little life left in him.


----------



## mba2010

hahahaha


----------



## RMac

I got to the State Game area around noon one day a couple of years ago. Their was one other car in the parking lot. It was around 20 degrees with a foot of snow on the ground. I hunted until dark and got back to my truck and noticed the car was still there. Before I left I saw two people walking down the two track. It was an older Oriental couple in their 50s or 60s dressed in street clothes like you would wear going to the corner store. He had on loafers, a light jacket and slacks. She had on tennis shoes, dress pants and a light jacket. He had what looked like a .22 rifle which he quickly put in the trunk. I asked if they had any luck but they gave me a blank look and got in the car and left. To this day I wonder if they were out in that cold weather for that many hours dressed like that.


----------



## Deadlifter

This happened a good 15 years ago. 

I was walking through some tall dried up cat tails and had to stop to take a leak. Well Im almost finishing up and all of a sudden I feel something crawling up my leg on the inside of my pants. I start freaking out for some reason, and did a half scream/yell and started beating on my shin. 

The whole time my junk is out and Im dribbling on myself. When I was done pounding on it, I probably hit it 5 or 6 times with a closed fist, I pull up my pant leg and find a frog that was pretty well tenderized.

Then last year I had just gotten in my stand at the edge of a swampy area. It was warm and foggy, and still dark. Im in the stand not 5 minutes, when about 15-20 away I hear an owl scream. I just about shat my drawers because it was one of those mornings where everything was dead quiet and still.


----------



## RMac

Deadlifter said:


> This happened a good 15 years ago.
> 
> I was walking through some tall dried up cat tails and had to stop to take a leak. Well Im almost finishing up and all of a sudden I feel something crawling up my leg on the inside of my pants. I start freaking out for some reason, and did a half scream/yell and started beating on my shin.
> 
> The whole time my junk is out and Im dribbling on myself. When I was done pounding on it, I probably hit it 5 or 6 times with a closed fist, I pull up my pant leg and find a frog that was pretty well tenderized.
> 
> Then last year I had just gotten in my stand at the edge of a swampy area. It was warm and foggy, and still dark. Im in the stand not 5 minutes, when about 15-20 away I hear an owl scream. I just about shat my drawers because it was one of those mornings where everything was dead quiet and still.


So your junk was out and you were pounding on it. Man, you have to stay out of the marsh.


----------



## Knappy

1) I was hunting in mid october here in South Carolina and it was mid day as I was walking the river bottoms on the way back to my truck. I jumped a small buck and several does which were bedded in some waist high grass , I was using a Remington 870 and had 00 buck as ammo and I quickly singled out the buck and zeroed in he was maybe 20 yards from me , the does broke off from him and he jumped in an irrigation ditch. Im thinking to myself thats a smart deer , but what he did next baffled me! The young buck proceeds to make himself a smaller target by litterally crawling at a high rate of speed on his knees at least from what I visually saw his front ones anyway. As he got another 10 yards this way I took my shot at a bobbing head ( If I didnt have buckshot I wouldnt have never took the shot!) I dropped him instantly with one pellet to the brain. Never heard of anyone else seeing a crawling deer trying to get away from them so if any of you have I would love to know im not alone! 


I have seen this once. I was bow hunting when a tall, massive forked horn buck walked within 20 yards from my stand. A doe that I failed to see spotted my drawing my bow back and she snorted at me. When she did, the buck swirled around, hit his belly on the ground and some how ran out of the area. I don't tell too many people this one because I don't want people thinking I'm crazy.  I saw it plain as day. It was the wierdest thing I've seen in the deer woods. He crawled/ran away pretty quickly. It was pretty awesome. I didn't know deer could do that.


----------



## Broward Lawman

Great thread, so I'll add mine even if they aren't as odd as some of the rest.

1. When I was a kid I used to go fishing on lake Okeechobee pretty often. I would help my uncle run trotlines (commercial catfishing) occassionally and would go regular fishing with my granddaddy as often as I got the chance. Once when I was 9-11 years old, I was fishing with my granddaddy for bluegill on the southern edge of the lake early one morning. It was just dead quiet. The occassional bird would chirp, but it was so very still... That is until the F-16 from one of the nearby Air Force bases came screaming overhead and banked shraply away about 30-40 feet off the surface of the water. We both just about fell out of the lil 12' jon boat. His wingman didn't catch me off guard though, and I watched as he approached as high speed and banked sharply away right over head as well. The two jets were going so fast that we didnt hear them at all until they were right overhead. Having been to several airshows since then, I learned how they flirt with the soundbarrier and can approach so quietly. Very cool to watch, but it scared the bejeezus outta me.

2. My wife and I rented a houseboat down in Everglades National Park one year with a married couple we're friends with. We decide to tour some of the back channels and look around. My buddy is at the helm and I'm at the bow watching the water depth. Well he lets the rear end drift into the mud and gets gunk in the water intake unbeknownst to me as I watch the water level where we're going. The motor overheated and breaks down and here we are stuck *MILES* from the nearest cell tower, ranger station or any other people in the most isolated part of Whitewater Bay's southwestern portion. We tried for hours to raise any nearby boaters to get help or piggyback a radio station to the marina with no luck. 
Then in the distance we hear a motorboat coming closer pretty fast. Soon a boat appears around the channel curve doing 35mph and just blows by us. We're waving, flagging with orange life vests, jumping up and down, and the guys on the boat just completely ignore us. Like we don't even exist. I'm trying to figure out why they are so rude, cause most people wave to everyone when they are boating... or at least nod... or something.... Then the overwhelming smell of marijuana came wafting over to the boat. as they passed out of sight. 
My buddy starts talking about calling the coast guard or the park rangers... and being a cop, I hated to not say anything to anyone, but I was a little spooked already thinking we have no way to get away and who knows if these guys are going to come back to get rid of any possible witnesses. So I quickly explained to him how deadly it could come for us if we started calling from a dead vessel, which is isolated in the middle of nowhere, telling everyone about a drug smuggler's cargo laden boat. He got the picture and shutup. I slept very very poorly that night and was uneasy all the next morning until the marina's repair team finally got the motor going and we headed in.

3.
Before she died, my great grandmother used to tell the story about how she and members of a local church group went camping in the Devil's Tramping Ground in North Carolina. My granny was adevout christian, and I dont remember her ever telling even the slightest fib or story, so take that for what its worth. If you aren't familiar with the Devil's Tramping Ground, its a barren circle of earth about 40 feet in diameter where it is said the Devil comes to pace along the outer edge and think about how to bring about woe on humanity. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil's_Tramping_Ground
She said the local church group one day decided to go camp there all night and drive the devil out, or just prove it wasn't haunted. So they pack up all their tents and camping gear and go set up camp around the circle. They set their tents and stuff up during teh daylight, gather a large amount of firewood, and as dark starts to settle they build a roaring bonfire.
Granny said they were all sitting around the big bonfire singing hyms and worshipping god when they started hearing a noise in the darkness behind them. She said the noise kept getting closer and closer to the woodline and the edge of the bonfire's light. They kept singing and praising until, suddenly, a creature jumps from the darkness and into the bonfire. 
Granny described it as a small scaly monkey looking creature, that began to dance in the bonfire until it had completly stomped out the fire. Granny said they got out of that clearing faster than fast to get away from the little monkey demon.

That always made me a little wary when sitting around a bonfire... lol

BL


----------



## roscoe221

Something that was only scary to me. A few years ago me and some buddies were gun hunting up in Illinois. It was about noon and I decided it was time to get down. About 80 yards from my stand was a site where there used to be a pump jack for a an oil well a few years ago and there was pipes and whatnot still in the ground. Well there was also what looked like an old oily plastic bottle out there so I figured i would see if my gun was still sighted in and shoot it. Well after I shot I hear these crazy low howling noise that keep getting louder and louder then kinda turned into a squealing noise. The I see this object blast out of the ground and go what must have been several hundred feet into the air. Then about a couple seconds later a geyser of water come blasting out of the ground. I mean this water was probably going close to 75ft of so into the air just blasting out. I get down from my stand and get about 20 yards away and see that instead of hitting the container I hit a cast iron pipe coming out of the ground and blew it in two. I was about ready to poop my pants thinkin I could probably get some kind of ticket for this. But I got in there and cranked down a few valves that on some other pipes and the water stopped coming out. But the crazy thing is I got soaked in the process and got a mouthful of the water. It tasted like very salty water and I have no idea what was in it but I swear I could taste that stuff for a month after it happened. It would just kinda always be in the back of my throat.


----------



## drenalinhunter1

Knappy said:


> 1) I was hunting in mid october here in South Carolina and it was mid day as I was walking the river bottoms on the way back to my truck. I jumped a small buck and several does which were bedded in some waist high grass , I was using a Remington 870 and had 00 buck as ammo and I quickly singled out the buck and zeroed in he was maybe 20 yards from me , the does broke off from him and he jumped in an irrigation ditch. Im thinking to myself thats a smart deer , but what he did next baffled me! The young buck proceeds to make himself a smaller target by litterally crawling at a high rate of speed on his knees at least from what I visually saw his front ones anyway. As he got another 10 yards this way I took my shot at a bobbing head ( If I didnt have buckshot I wouldnt have never took the shot!) I dropped him instantly with one pellet to the brain. Never heard of anyone else seeing a crawling deer trying to get away from them so if any of you have I would love to know im not alone!
> 
> 
> I have seen this once. I was bow hunting when a tall, massive forked horn buck walked within 20 yards from my stand. A doe that I failed to see spotted my drawing my bow back and she snorted at me. When she did, the buck swirled around, hit his belly on the ground and some how ran out of the area. I don't tell too many people this one because I don't want people thinking I'm crazy.  I saw it plain as day. It was the wierdest thing I've seen in the deer woods. He crawled/ran away pretty quickly. It was pretty awesome. I didn't know deer could do that.


my dad has seen a buck do the same thing, he was on a drive and saw a guy kick up the deer and the deer crawled on its belly to avoid being seen! they are smart critters


----------



## knob

roscoe you sure you aren't Jed Clampit? "out shootin at some food"


----------



## Christopher67

roscoe221 said:


> Something that was only scary to me. A few years ago me and some buddies were gun hunting up in Illinois. It was about noon and I decided it was time to get down. About 80 yards from my stand was a site where there used to be a pump jack for a an oil well a few years ago and there was pipes and whatnot still in the ground. Well there was also what looked like an old oily plastic bottle out there so I figured i would see if my gun was still sighted in and shoot it. Well after I shot I hear these crazy low howling noise that keep getting louder and louder then kinda turned into a squealing noise. The I see this object blast out of the ground and go what must have been several hundred feet into the air. Then about a couple seconds later a geyser of water come blasting out of the ground. I mean this water was probably going close to 75ft of so into the air just blasting out. I get down from my stand and get about 20 yards away and see that instead of hitting the container I hit a cast iron pipe coming out of the ground and blew it in two. I was about ready to poop my pants thinkin I could probably get some kind of ticket for this. But I got in there and cranked down a few valves that on some other pipes and the water stopped coming out. But the crazy thing is I got soaked in the process and got a mouthful of the water. It tasted like very salty water and I have no idea what was in it but I swear I could taste that stuff for a month after it happened. It would just kinda always be in the back of my throat.




ukey:ukey::teeth: YUK!


----------



## roscoe221

knob said:


> roscoe you sure you aren't Jed Clampit? "out shootin at some food"


It looked like it. I couldnt believe I hit that stupid thing. Forgot to say in the post but im glad a deer didnt come by that slug was probably shootin 2 foot left.


----------



## tmkilburn

I, myself, haven't seen anything too strange in the woods but my dad tells a story about something he saw and to this day still believes it. I'll try to make it as short as possible. It was late Friday night after a high school football game during early November, 1976. My dad was a senior at Dover High in rural Arkansas and just finished taking his helmet and pads off for one of the last times and was headed to a friends house on his Honda cb350 motorcycle. While making a turn along a fenceline where a local rancher kept about 50 head of cattle the beam of his headlight cast a shadow of what appeared to be a large animal in a ditch on the side of the road. Dad thought that one of the rancher's cattle must have hopped the fence so he slowed his motorcycle to a near stop and maneuvered it in a wide turn across both lanes of the road and used his headlight to see if he could spot the animal again. As he turned he watched a large creature covered in hair stand up and run across both lanes to the other side of the road, duck under a tree, hop a fence and crash through the woods. At first he didn't know what to think, and then shock, fear, bewilderment all hit him at the same time. He turned his bike on around and got the hell out of there. The next day he and a few buddies went back to the place he saw it and tried to find any clues as to what it was. They found no tracks but the branch it ducked under was 7ft tall and the fence it hopped was 6ft. Bigfoot/sasquatch rumors were almost unheard of at the time and everyone he told what he saw just laughed and said it had to have been a bear or someone out messing with the cattle, but whatever it was it spooked my Dad enough he started sleeping with a shotgun. A few nights later he heard something outside his window rustling in the bushes. He threw open his window and loosed all five shots at the bush. When he went to investigate (after reloading the shotgun) he found that he had killed one of grandads best bird dogs. After that night my dad and his buddies (who now believed him seeing as he shot grandads best bird dog out of fright) tried to hunt the creature. They put up stands in a grid pattern to cover as much land as possible and hunted it for weeks but never saw the creature again.


----------



## Dextee

tmkilburn said:


> I, myself, haven't seen anything too strange in the woods but my dad tells a story about something he saw and to this day still believes it. I'll try to make it as short as possible. It was late Friday night after a high school football game during early November, 1976. My dad was a senior at Dover High in rural Arkansas and just finished taking his helmet and pads off for one of the last times and was headed to a friends house on his Honda cb350 motorcycle. While making a turn along a fenceline where a local rancher kept about 50 head of cattle the beam of his headlight cast a shadow of what appeared to be a large animal in a ditch on the side of the road. Dad thought that one of the rancher's cattle must have hopped the fence so he slowed his motorcycle to a near stop and maneuvered it in a wide turn across both lanes of the road and used his headlight to see if he could spot the animal again. As he turned he watched a large creature covered in hair stand up and run across both lanes to the other side of the road, duck under a tree, hop a fence and crash through the woods. At first he didn't know what to think, and then shock, fear, bewilderment all hit him at the same time. He turned his bike on around and got the hell out of there. The next day he and a few buddies went back to the place he saw it and tried to find any clues as to what it was. They found no tracks but the branch it ducked under was 7ft tall and the fence it hopped was 6ft. Bigfoot/sasquatch rumors were almost unheard of at the time and everyone he told what he saw just laughed and said it had to have been a bear or someone out messing with the cattle, but whatever it was it spooked my Dad enough he started sleeping with a shotgun. A few nights later he heard something outside his window rustling in the bushes. He threw open his window and loosed all five shots at the bush. When he went to investigate (after reloading the shotgun) he found that he had killed one of grandads best bird dogs. After that night my dad and his buddies (who now believed him seeing as he shot grandads best bird dog out of fright) tried to hunt the creature. They put up stands in a grid pattern to cover as much land as possible and hunted it for weeks but never saw the creature again.


:mg::mg:


----------



## catfishmafia76

roscoe221 said:


> It looked like it. I couldnt believe I hit that stupid thing. Forgot to say in the post but im glad a deer didnt come by that slug was probably shootin 2 foot left.


Maybe it was an old sewage line????ukey:


----------



## jimmy4218

Man there's some crazy stuff goin on out there. The only thing that comes to mind for me is my wife and I were standing on our back porch before we headed off to bed. As we're gazing at the stars an orange colored oval shaped thing cruises over our heads, stops dead at the top of the tree line, goes left then straight ahead and out of sight. It didn't make a sound and we couldn't tell how big it was because there was no points of reference. I turned to her and said "did you see that!?" and she said yes of course. That thing stopped, started, stopped, and started going again so fast there was no way anything that we know about as civilians could move that way. I saw the same thing about two weeks later standing on the porch but I was by myself and this orange oval thing just zipped by overhead in a straight line and out of sight.


----------



## Steve in KC

my wife and I were on the back porch one afternoon in the summer. Plenty of light left in the day. I just happened to be reclining and looking up at a cloudless sky when I saw a silvery 'dot', as best as I can describe it, in the sky. It was motionless and really, REALLY high up. WAY higher than commercial aircraft...and it was just sitting there for over 5 min, never getting bigger or smaller. I got it pointed out to my wife and we were both looking at it when it just simply vanished.Neither one of us had blinked when it disappeared.


----------



## Rabm03

I was once deer hunting below a ridge on a treestand in Nov. On top of the ridge I heard a coyote howl.About 5 minutes later I saw a coyote come down on a two tract about 60yds from me. It got down to the bottom of the ridge and barked twice. Then what came down from the ridge I will never forget! It was a begal and a mixed brown lab. The coyote waited until both arrived and they all walked away with the coyote leading.
Another time I was hunting public land and the property manager refused to believe there was a coyote problem. On that property Nov.5 I was bowhunting from a treestand when a buck was chasing a doe. The doe ran off put he crossed a ditch 20yds from me. I shot, hitting the buck and the shot was a bit far back. I hit him in the liver. the buck turned back around and trotted off 60yds into the field and bedded down. Then got up about 2min later and went 20yds and beded down. Then got up again went about 20yrds and was still standing when about six coyotes come out of the woods and surround the buck. The coyotes start growling and try to knip at the buck. The buck tries to smack them with his antlers. This goes on for about 3 minutes. The buck finally dies and the coytes start to tear at his back end. I finally get up and hollar at the yotes. They take off running. When I go to inspect the buck they had allready torn enough flesh to get into to his insides.


----------



## bowhunterray

bigbuckrub said:


> Very interesting post....
> A few years ago on TV. I watched a report of some guys in South East Oklahoma who were way back in there and claim to have seen something simmilar to a Sasquatch.
> Local tribes had some knowledge of it as well.
> 
> A news crew went back out with them to the spot.
> 
> One of the two guys really didnt want to go back out there, he was literaly shaking.
> 
> Sure enough they spoted movement in the woods.
> The shakey guy was realy freaked out big time.
> 
> The reporter saw it as well, and then they started having rocks thrown at them.
> The other guy had a glock with a lazer on it and shot a round into the woods.
> 
> They went back to the trucks and a rock hit the truck.
> Freaked them all out!
> ALL ON CAMERA.


i seen that show to - it was on the discovery channel a couple of years ago i didn't think of it till you said that but they were definitely getting rocks throwed at them on camera i don't remember the name but it was on trying to capture film of bigfoot


----------



## Newhunter1

bowhunterray said:


> i seen that show to - it was on the discovery channel a couple of years ago i didn't think of it till you said that but they were definitely getting rocks throwed at them on camera i don't remember the name but it was on trying to capture film of bigfoot


monsterquest is the name of the show...and the guy with the .40 cal glock and a laser fired off more than 1 round...he practically fired the whole magazine without knowing his target. If was just a couple of kids doing a prank then he would have been in deep kimchee had he injured or killed one of them. Now IF it was bigfoot then I seriously doubt anything that large would have been taken down with a .40 caliber pistol.


----------



## SuperSS27

*bump*

Just spent about 5 hours reading every story. Great Stories, but some people need to work on their writing/grammar skills to make for any easier read.


----------



## fridge24

Probably sat in your stand, broke it and felt so bad they bought you a new one. Very nice tresspassers I'd say. 


nstrut said:


> I saw an armadillo while hunting the Illinois/Missouri line. My buddies still laugh at me...but I know what I saw!
> 
> I watched two ***** fighting about 30 ft up in a tree. One knocked the other out of the tree and it died on impact. Then the other **** climbed down and started eating the dead one.
> 
> I was looking into a valley during turkey season and I spotted something at the bottom on a four wheel trail. I couldn't make it out so I grabbed my binoculars. I was shocked to see two people totally naked getting it on. This was in the middle of the no where.
> 
> I was walking to my tree stand when I noticed I couldn't see it hanging in the tree. As I got closer, I realized it was gone. When I got to the tree, the stand was surely missing. Leaning at the base of the tree sat a brand new stand. They stole my old stand and left a brand new one. I still can't figure that one out.


----------



## grizzlyplumber

Newhunter1 said:


> monsterquest is the name of the show...and the guy with the .40 cal glock and a laser fired off more than 1 round...he practically fired the whole magazine without knowing his target. If was just a couple of kids doing a prank then he would have been in deep kimchee had he injured or killed one of them. Now IF it was bigfoot then I seriously doubt anything that large would have been taken down with a .40 caliber pistol.


monsterquest is re enactment, its all staged, if that was real footage there would be a bigger deal made of something like that.


----------



## Silver_CO

Was night fishing one time, and it had just finished raining and there was a full or near full moon out. It was well after sunset. Thats when we saw a rainbow created by the moon light. Kinda like that Ronnie James Dio song. It was very interesting to see compared to a regular daytime rainbow.


----------



## BQC123

Silver_CO said:


> Was night fishing one time, and it had just finished raining and there was a full or near full moon out. It was well after sunset. Thats when we saw a rainbow created by the moon light. Kinda like that Ronnie James Dio song. It was very interesting to see compared to a regular daytime rainbow.


Saw one driving at night. The sky was totally black, and dark mountains in the background. There was a small opening in the clouds and the moonlight was shining through. Couldn't even see the moon, just an awesome rainbow. My exact response was "You know that Dio song Rainbow In The Dark", buddy says yep, and I just pointed. 
Three guys with me saw it. You are the first other person I have heard of seeing one.


----------



## Rabm03

ttt


----------



## wapiti16b

Al Gore sex-poodling a tree and trying to shake it down for a carbon credit !
Another time was two mountain biker gals going at it stream side while I was flyfishing the Rio Vallecitos here in New Mexico 
Very remote location . If only they were hot and I were single !


----------



## Twitch

wapiti16b said:


> Al Gore sex-poodling a tree and trying to shake it down for a carbon credit !
> Another time was two mountain biker gals going at it stream side while I was flyfishing the Rio Vallecitos here in New Mexico
> Very remote location . If only they were hot and I were single !


The reality of those situations never quite live up to the expectations the internet has taught us. LOL
I have walked up on two similar scenarios taking place in the dunes on the beach and was scared for life.


----------



## hunter41606

I like how the guy who started this has only 31 posts, yet created one of the most imortal threads on here. Kudos


----------



## C.Boogie

Sisco said:


> You may or may not have seen something similar and I sh*t you not... but I once saw a small chipmunk riding a porcupine.. bareback!!!
> 
> Rick


Dude that cracked me up..


----------



## RAYHUNTS

Heres one, last year I was hunting during the shotgun season. I was sitting on a side hill watching the bottom. It was quiet and the leaves were crunchy. All of a sudden I saw a hunter in orange walking in front of me about 60 or so yards off. I never even heard him. The hunter waived and then vanished behind a tree. I never saw him again. It looked just like my cousin Earl who I hunted with all my life. He walked like him and when he waived to me, even waived like him. I would have sworn it was him but funny thing is he passed away nine years ago. I told my wife about it and she said it was probably him. I don't know, but it was pretty weird.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace

My Yellow dog sitting in a stand shooting his bow!!!! But then again it was dark and hard to tell..


----------



## shaffer88

Triton22 said:


> Did the hot air balloon crash immediately or spin around erratically before exploding like the hindenburg after you "raged" it?


:set1_rolf2: wow that would only of made it better


----------



## minnie3

BQC123 said:


> Saw one driving at night. The sky was totally black, and dark mountains in the background. There was a small opening in the clouds and the moonlight was shining through. Couldn't even see the moon, just an awesome rainbow. My exact response was "You know that Dio song Rainbow In The Dark", buddy says yep, and I just pointed.
> Three guys with me saw it. You are the first other person I have heard of seeing one.


a few months ago dave and i saw one from our front veranda about 10pm, lasted only a few minutes. now that's eight of us.


----------



## Bodyd

When I was a kid I was riding my motorcycle on a trail that bordered a very high hill, pasture, and a small patch of woods. On top of the hill by the woods there was a circular area smashed down in tall grass. It was way too big to have been a tent, and I'm pretty sure nobody had been back there anyway. Make what you will of it, my mind is made up.


----------



## airwolf

got some good story tellers on here


----------



## PennArcher88

Hunting in NE Pa in a very thick 32 acre brushlot. Theres only two trail that are big enough to get a four heeler on and they meet up in the middle like a "Y". My stand is right in the middle of the Y. This place is thick. If there is something walking past at thirty yardds, you cannot see it anywhere around this stand. All my shots are limited to 15 yards, and thats pushing it. but its an awsome spot to catch them because the deer walk right down those roads. well one night just before dark, id say about 20 min before, something starts breaking sticks about 70-80 yards out. Im talking sticks that sound like you have to break over you knee. Then it gets closer. Then it sounds like its whackin the branches off of trees! Im thinkin holy EDIT. Then I look off about 40 yards out and see a tree top swaying and branches breaking. Then nothing. Never saw what it was everything was silent. Let me tell you, that was a nervous walk through that brushlot, about 200 yards though it to the truck, at pitch dark. I had my glock 17 in 9mm out and ready. Still dont know what it was.


----------



## Postone

~austin~ said:


> where do you think the rocks came from?


p.e.t.a.


----------



## roscoe221

I once bummed a few bucks from D. B. Cooper out in the middle of the woods. I gave him a candy bar, he looked like he could use it.


----------



## Silver_CO

minnie3 said:


> a few months ago dave and i saw one from our front veranda about 10pm, lasted only a few minutes. now that's eight of us.


When I saw it, there was about 4 other people with me. So that makes more like 12 total. :smile:


----------



## rutmaster

my ex-wife!!! it still scares the crap out of me!just thinking about it makes me shiver!


----------



## Sisco

C.Boogie said:


> Dude that cracked me up..


Glad I could be of assistance!


----------



## JonathanGlass

While squirrel hunting once behind my house I was trying out my new climber I just got for Christmas. I was sitting there not more than about 10 feet up, I look out and about 80 yards away I catch movement. At first I thought it was a dog because of how quick it was moving and the size, but then it got closer and realized it wasn't a dog. It was this huge brown thing that I swear was like 50-60 lbs but he had short legs almost like a groundhog and acted like one but was way too big to be one. That thing got to 60 yards looked my way, I was perfectly still, and it took off. I only had my bow so I couldn't shoot it otherwise I would have. Never seen it before or since.


----------



## cujrh10

JonathanGlass said:


> While squirrel hunting once behind my house I was trying out my new climber I just got for Christmas. I was sitting there not more than about 10 feet up, I look out and about 80 yards away I catch movement. At first I thought it was a dog because of how quick it was moving and the size, but then it got closer and realized it wasn't a dog. It was this huge brown thing that I swear was like 50-60 lbs but he had short legs almost like a groundhog and acted like one but was way too big to be one. That thing got to 60 yards looked my way, I was perfectly still, and it took off. I only had my bow so I couldn't shoot it otherwise I would have. Never seen it before or since.


beaver.............. my buddy trapped a 89 pounder a few years back


----------



## dmason3

Not in the stand:
I firmly believe that there are BIG cats in East Central Illinios. I grew up in a small town with many neighboring, very small communities. One of the nearby cities is said to have a mad women runnin around the woods. Its said that on a good night (or bad depending on how ya feel) you can here her screaming. I have had many close friends and family tell me that they have heard it and it gives ya chills everytime. The only explainable thing is a mountain lion or large cat. We also have trail cams only about 5-10 miles away and one took a picture of something in the distance and all it caught was a long feline looking tail. I had a hard time beleiving both of these for years. Just last year my best friend/cousin called me and he was freaking out. He was driving to work early in the morning and had to swerve to miss a large cat. We grew up running around the woods and hunting so I knew it had to be something serious. Ive also talked to many hunters from a little farther south and theyve seen large cats while hunting. One particular **** hunter was out one night when his dogs caught a scent and took off. Not even 5 minutes into the chase his dogs turned around, put their tails between their legs and took off for the truck and jumped in their traveling crates and wouldnt get out for nothing. 

As far as unexplainable lights, Ive only seen a few small random lights moving in crazy patterns but not long enough for me to really think about it before its gone. My mom however has told me a story of one coming right down at her car and following it closely with a bright light while she was driving home through the country.

As far as in the stand:
Ive only had a large owl land 4 feet from my face on a branch. Didnt know I was there until I had a spasm and it turned its head right at me. All I could think was here it comes, its gonna rip my head off.


----------



## BQC123

minnie3 said:


> a few months ago dave and i saw one from our front veranda about 10pm, lasted only a few minutes. now that's eight of us.


If it was after he passed away, you might have been getting a sign from Ronnie James himself.


----------



## minnie3

BQC123 said:


> If it was after he passed away, you might have been getting a sign from Ronnie James himself.


i'm not familiar with the song but i'll search it out on iTunes for a listen.

still my favourite thread, outside of the finger shooting forum


----------



## Deer Eliminator

PEOPLE!!!!:mg:


----------



## CTbow

I was heading to a spot pretty deep into a state forest, I parked my truck about a mile down a remote dirt road. I get there at around 4:30am and notice another vehicle there which is weird because There is never anybody there before me. I get ot of my truck, load up my gear and start my trek. As I get closer to the other vehicle I realize the windows were all steamed up. I keep my distance and walk on by, but it was like a car crash, couldn't keep my eyes off of it. Then a hand comes flying up and firmly presses against the window. Scared the piss out of me. I quickly made my way to my stand. At about lunch time I decided to head out and low and behold they were stll there. He was sitting on the hood and there was another guy in the backseat. The guy on the hood smiled, I didn't even take my hunting clothes off. Just jumped.in the truck and left. I felt a little funny undressing in front of them after what I witnessed. Not really scary, just weird.


----------



## nycredneck

PennArcher88 said:


> Hunting in NE Pa in a very thick 32 acre brushlot. Theres only two trail that are big enough to get a four heeler on and they meet up in the middle like a "Y". My stand is right in the middle of the Y. This place is thick. If there is something walking past at thirty yardds, you cannot see it anywhere around this stand. All my shots are limited to 15 yards, and thats pushing it. but its an awsome spot to catch them because the deer walk right down those roads. well one night just before dark, id say about 20 min before, something starts breaking sticks about 70-80 yards out. Im talking sticks that sound like you have to break over you knee. Then it gets closer. Then it sounds like its whackin the branches off of trees! Im thinkin holy sh*t. Then I look off about 40 yards out and see a tree top swaying and branches breaking. Then nothing. Never saw what it was everything was silent. Let me tell you, that was a nervous walk through that brushlot, about 200 yards though it to the truck, at pitch dark. I had my glock 17 in 9mm out and ready. Still dont know what it was.


 I think a black bear might explain that one.


----------



## brakemaker

fluent09 said:


> ok ill make this as short as possible..... ive lived a rough life for my 19 years ive beenalive, as most of us have, my mom is into drugs, and my dad killed himself when i was 7 ( so ive been told ). i never knew my father and never met him. ive herd stories of how he loved fishing and hunting and the outdoors. well i started hunting with my friend and his buddy at age 7 since i had no1 to take me. well, my grandmother owns propertyhere in ohio. i always wanted to hunt it but was never aloud. well i eventually find out my grandmother has my dads ashes in an urn on her mantle.. WIERD. so 3 years ago she started letting me hunt because i was responsible enuff or so. well i always hunt with a partner because i feel more comfortable. we were watching tv in her front room of her house, ( house is dead smack middle of the property ) and we see 3 black figures walk acros the porch. my buddy and i grabbed our pistols, and cocked em. we kept pistols becasue she has tresspassers and wild hogs galore. it was lite enuff out that we know we saw 3 figures. we asked my grandma and she says its her "friends" sally, bo, and hal i laughed and went to sleep. we got up early morning the next morning, went to our stands about 100 yards apart. there is a powerline that seperates the woods where we were hunting this day. i can see my pal, but not hear him if he were to talk. some does come by and he wacks one and the other 2 came my way andi heard a vice say calm down little man, take deep breaths, i wacked one. he texted me and said lets get down and get em. i just put my rope on my bow and i see him stand up and draw. i loom and theres a 180 class buck coming into the open power line area. so i stand up and unhook my bow redy for a back up shot. agin i hear breathe little man, take your time. i looked around and saw nothing. i was freaked out and actually dropped my bow from my stand, the hair n the back of my neck stood straight up and my buddy just stands there. i see his bow fall and the buck ran off. i kept hearing this voice and never saw anyone, we got down, and talked. he said he herd the voice like i did. we got our does,tagged em butcherd them and went inside for the rest of the day. we told grandma what happened and she laughed she said it was my dad with me. she sad he called me little man when i was too young to remember. i hunted the next day and herd the same voice. i immedietly got down and went to the house. to my suprise my pal was in the garage alredy... we talked and he herd it too agin. so we went to the house and saw the 3 figures walking across the yard. i wigged out. grandma was walkn to someone in the house when i walked n, but no1 was there. i was really upset then. i hate ghostly crap now. she said now terry, you leave these 2 boys alone while they stay here and mama wont kick you out agin. ( terry is my father ) i flipped my cool. she had the urn open and talkn to it. oh my gosh was i going crazy, we hear the voice every trip down there. we dont make many, but when we do. they are unplesant with the figures and the talks, but we always kill dear, but it kills me to kno hes here with us...


must be a buckeye fan


----------



## kerrye

Maybe thirty years ago, bowhunting in SW MO just after the gun season, I was walking a fire road through thick oak woods when I saw something in the leaves at the edge of the road. I kicked it clear of the leaves and there was a bright, shiny 50 Cal. machine gun round. Of course, I told my buddies that some city hunter had dropped it while deer hunting but I really think that some military pilot passing over there cleared his guns and the ejected round landed there in the woods.


----------



## Incubus

No ****, I popped 2 girls cherries in the same day in the same tent when I was 15. :amen:


----------



## geekster

I found a skinny alien sitting in my ladderstand eating a bag of cornchips saturday morning. Looked like the same one a guy got on trail cam in Louisiana. Can't decide if it was a alien or peta person that has a lack of protien intake.


----------



## pwoller

A squater adding branches to his blind, or house. 2 people doing it, ignored them but flashed my piece, they got of there in a hurry.


----------



## brthrsmchl

I know tomorrow evening all these stories will be going through my head when i'm leaving the woods....I hate reading stuff like this right before hunting but once you start reading these you just cant stop...thanks to all who have posted even though I'm sure I will be running like a scared 10 year old girl outta the woods tomorrow night


----------



## dmason3

good stories...keep em goin!


----------



## RugerRedhawk

Doesn't everyone here know to poke the deer in the eye to check if it's dead before walking away?


----------



## jwelks

i saw a guy humpin a bear just like in super troopers


----------



## PassYoungBucks

ttt


----------



## PreacherSteve67

Several years back I was still hunting during mid-day through a pine thicket. There was just enough wind blowing to really make the pines sound spooky. All of a sudden I heard something fall through the pines hitting several branches on the way down. It landed with a loud thud about 10-15 from me. After I let the shock of that wear off, I took a few steps over to see what it was. It was a rabbit with its whole head missing! It was fresh with blood everywhere. The only guess I could make was an owl or hawk. But it sure was creepy.


----------



## Bard the Bowman

I don't have any strange stories myself but here's a few from friends and relatives:

1. Group of guys from a neighboring camp claimed to see Sasquatch one day. It would have been hard to believe but they were packing up to leave as fast as they could.
2. A coworker confided in me that he and his brother once saw a UFO set down in a cow pasture while **** hunting. His brother wanted to shoot at it, but Dave said "let's just get out of here".
3. Two hunting partners observed (what appeared to be) two does taking turns mounting each other during the rut.
4. My dad got knocked down by a bear rushing out of its den when he inadvertantly stepped in front of the den opening. The bear came up the mountain to me and had a terrible time walking. He just kept stumbling around and sitting down. 
5. A partner this year killed a nice buck with a (no kidding) hip shot at about 6 feet after he first missed the buck and it ran straight at him. 
6. Lots of guys see mountain lions here in PA. I've talked to maybe 4 or 5 now that have possibly seen them. 

Huntingpa.com has a good thread too about spooky ghost stories from the woods or camp that is worth checking out.


----------



## Uncle Bucky

kchopper said:


> Had something strange happen tonight but definately explainable. I was sitting in my stand tonight and about 45 minutes later I started to hear a roar sound behind me. No big deal I thought, just figured it was a farmer working in a nearby field with machinery. Well the "roar" started getting closer to me. I started to wonder what could be making this noise. It kept getting closer and louder. I finally looked over my shoulder and there it was. A frickin hot air balloon right over the tree tops only 80 yards away. Thank god it was that. I thought something was going to attack me. Wish I had my camera. I could see the people in it plain as day. Twenty minutes later something was coming in the complete opposite direction. Sounded like a loud 4 wheeler. It kept getting louder and closer also. Finally it showed. A helicopter. Unbeilvable.


This has happened to me twice, once turkey hunting with my son on the youth hunt. I had a tom pegged, everday at around 8 am he was coming across this field, about 755am this hot air balloon almost landed, then went up, didnt' see the Tom that day, i got it on video

Then later that bow season in another county I heard that roar, I thought it was a cow or something, then here comes a hot air balloon at eye level to me in the tree stand, the guys were looking at me and desperately pulling the lever to raise the balloon. they cleared the tree line not by 10 feet, thought I was going to have to call 9/11, had my phone ready and everything.


----------



## Robb771

Strangest thing I've personally witnessed was about 10 or 12 years ago, my wifes parents live an hour outside Montreal heading toward Quebec city, behind their house is a maple sugar camp which must be about 100 acres in in size, there's tons of trails through the bush that criss cross all over and the owner being a friend of my father in law has no problem letting us go in there.
One night during a full moon my wife and I decided to go for a walk on the trails, there had been a heavy snow fall and walking in the snow during a full moon was something we liked to do, I grabbed a flash light and out we went. As we entered the trail area my wife spotted the tracks of what looked like a large dog ahead of us in the fresh snow (the snow was about 6-8 inches deep and with absolutely no other tracks) so we decided to follow them, the flash light and full moon made it really easy to see the tracks and we followed them along one of the trails deep into the bush area. As we walked I took note that the animal seemed to be purposely moving with no interest other than where it was going, there were no marks in the snow where it might of stopped to sniff the ground and there were no marks where it would of stopped to mark it's territory, just paw prints in the snow heading down the trail. As we came to a clearing where the trail intersected another the tracks just stopped....dead, there were no marks to say it had stopped and stood there, it was if it had been plucked from the snow in mid stride. We stood for a while trying to figure where the animal had gone, I started to do widening circles around the end of the tracks to see if it had jumped clear of the trail and headed in a different direction.....nothing. Heading out of the bush that night was a bit unnerving, we own Chesapeake bay retrievers and the tracks were about the same size as one of our 80lb dogs.


----------



## StringMusic16

Guys, no lie. I've been reading this thread for the past 6 hours start to finish.


----------



## Hozer

Camping in a tent with my wife in Yellowstone. Wake in the morning to the sound of what I thought was my tarp flapping in the wind.... only it wasn't windy. I sit up to unzip the tent and look, but the zipper and tent wall are bulging in at me. Half asleep, I unzip it anyway. I begin seeing fur!!! The tent opens enough for me to realize I'm looking at the backside of a buffalo! The tent is surrounded by my tie down cords and this beast is nestled up against us with the ropes all around us. My wife sat up and asked what the noise was, terrified she'd scream and we'd be trampled, I told her it was just the tarp blowin in the breeze. I laid down and pretended I didn't see what I just saw. Fell back asleep and he was gone when we awoke. Thank God!


----------



## cubdrvr

*Hows this*

Did not actualy see this , but my Buddy was the pilot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5dgpGiwsmE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## StringMusic16

ttt


----------



## IditarodGrizzly

In Henry County Alabama in 1976, a friend and I had been riding around drinking beer, hoping to see a deer which was rare in some areas then. We went to a swimming hole, RONEY"S WASH HOLE, and got out of car. It was about 1 a.m. While relieving ourselves I explained, DANG IT"S QUIET, not sound of anything. About that time a mountain lion screamed from not 30 yards away. It was the most scary thing that I've ever heard. If you've never heard it, I can't explain the sound but, it will scare the heck out of ya. ANyone else ever heard one?


----------



## Thatmichhunter

IditarodGrizzly said:


> In Henry County Alabama in 1976, a friend and I had been riding around drinking beer, hoping to see a deer which was rare in some areas then. We went to a swimming hole, RONEY"S WASH HOLE, and got out of car. It was about 1 a.m. While relieving ourselves I explained, DANG IT"S QUIET, not sound of anything. About that time a mountain lion screamed from not 30 yards away. It was the most scary thing that I've ever heard. If you've never heard it, I can't explain the sound but, it will scare the heck out of ya. ANyone else ever heard one?


yes, didn't know what it was at the time but its definitely creepy


----------



## NCTriggerman

Some really good stories. Mines not that strange but I will share. In '93 I was 15yrs old. I was hunting the corner of a cut cornfield in a small ladder stand that was only about 10' off the ground. I had maybe been sitting for 30 min's or so when I look down and there stands a very, very large cat. That 10' was much close than I wanted. I've seen plenty ofbobcats and this thing was no bobcat. I did'nt want to shoot the thing, but I did'nt want to be his lunch either so I raised my little 20ga. pump and said outloud, do'nt come any closer. The cat was just looking me right in the eyes. As fast as he came, he was gone. There was a pile of brush infront of the stand that was eye level with me so about 12-13' high. That cat cleared that pile with one jump and was gone. I went home and told my grandfather that was born and raised in the area about it. At first he looked at me like I was full of it, but I guess I had that crazy look in my eyes, I don't know. He told me that I must have saw a black panther. He said when he was a youngster in the 1920's some of oldtimers would tell him stories about them but they were long gone from the area. Well, I know of atleast one that made it.


----------



## preyquester

years ago was rabbit hunting by the copus monument in ashland co ,snow was about 6"deep all of a sudden a duck fell out of the sky ,i walked over & picked it up ,it's head & neck was gone.what the heck could catch a duck & eat that much on the fly then get away before i could see it? that is the spot where the Indians wiped out a family & 3-4 soldiers nothing to do with the duck ..... i'm sure.


----------



## Foilestraitmeat

This was not during deer season or anything but it was in the woods............ I am 30 years old now and I was 16 at the time of this in southeast Illinois around Grayville, Some buddies and I had heard of a group of witches in our area and a rumor of where they were meeting. So being stupid teenagers we went out to find them and check it out. We went out to this old barn that set back in a woods that had a long prob 1/4 mile rough dirt road that went through a corn field probably 5 or 6 times and never nothing but you could tell someone had been there. We didn't know when they were supposedly meeting so we kept checking. One night on our way down the road we got about half way and on both sides of the road every 15 to 20 yards was a lantern on a stand burning and they have never been there before. So we were getting a little nervous, so we turned the headlights out and kept going (a couple of the guys in the back I swear were in tears all ready). As we got to where we could see the barn there was a glow coming out of the barn that you could see through the cracks and stuff. We got out of the old chevy nova and made the 75 yards to the barn and seen it was a decent size fire in the barn. Now its about to get real weird, we cracked open the door and looked inside and we saw about 8 to 10 people in white robes standing around the fire, and hanging above the fire looked to be a baby with a rope around its neck. One of the guys behind me made a noise and one of the people in the barn seen us so we all took off running and made our way back to the nova. We fired it up and did a quick turnaround through the farmers standing corn and got out of there. We went straight to the police station, took us about 10 minutes to get there and we told the cops everything and I don't think they really believed us, so we took them out there and by this time its been about 35 minutes when we got back. On the way up the road all the lanterns were gone but the stands were still there, and when we got to the barn the fire was out but the rope and what we thought was a baby was still there, it was a baby doll, but nothing else was there. The cops I think thought we were pulling one on them, they called the local land owner and he came out and he couldn't believe that someone could even get into the old barn, he said that there use to be so much stuff packed in the old barn that you couldn't step a foot into it, he said that it had been years since he thought the door had ever even been opened. So someone spent a lot of time cleaning it up because there wasn't anything in it, it was clean. So the cops did start believing us and they said that there has been reports of a lot of witches in our area so they made the conclusion that they must have cleaned it up knowing that no one would suspect anyone using that old barn because of all the junk and they were using it to hold all their meetings. The next week the landowner bulldozed the old barn down, said it gave him the creeps and he didn't want to use it knowing all that was going on in there.


----------



## Robb771

ttt


----------



## loneviking

I don't know about strange, but this is one funny hunting story I was told by the guy that pulled it off.

He and some of his buddies are die hard Yotie hunters here in Nevada. One of the guys is a bit arrogant and full of himself....especially after he shot the first 'Yote of their season and he's ragging on the other two about coming up empty. So, these three guys go out hunting and find a great place shaped like a funnel. There's two little hills looking down on the funnel, and at the small end of the funnel there's a little ledge and a five foot or so drop off. 

So, they put the successful hunter there with the 'Yote call and the other two head for the top of the two hills. So, successful hunter is down at the bottom of the drop off with the electronic Yote call going, eyes closed, head back on his pack and a shotgun in hand. 

The two on the hill see these three 'Yotes coming in through the top of the funnel and they are flying! Leapfrogging over each other to get to that bunny in distress that they just know is waiting for them. Bob, up on the hill, looks over to his buddy and gives him the 'don't shoot' sign....and that guy figures out what's up. 

The 'Yotes hit that drop off and leaped into the air......to come down on their oh so successful sidekick! He let out a scream that would curl your hair, his shotgun went one way and he ran the other. The Yotes just about killed themselves trying to get off and away from this crazy human that was screaming like a bunny!


----------



## loneviking

I'd guess the most scared I ever got happened one night up near Sequoia park in California. A friend of mine had been having his bachelors party and after that was over felt like taking a drive, asked me if I wanted to go along. I said 'sure', and up the mountain we went. Found a nice little picnic area that we knew about and we're sitting there about midnight on a gorgeous summer night. Pitch black, no lanterns, just the starlight and we're sitting across from each other at a picnic table talking with all of these big pine trees around. 

All of a sudden there's this screaming, thrashing, squalling nonsense going on right over our heads and it's coming down! All of this fuss and muss landed right between us on the picnic table and we about killed ourselves trying to get away from the table and whatever was coming out of the tree. I ran for a few feet, stopped and realized I still had my mag light stuck in my back pocket. I pulled it out and lit up the table and there was one very stunned, very pissed off looking racoon! I have no idea what happened to make him fall out of the tree, but we about died laughing when we figured out what had happened. Sure did scare the holy $%^# out of us for a minute or two.


----------



## Rugerhoyt

I have a couple of strange things happen to me while enjoying time in the wilderness

1. I was archery deer hunting two years ago and crawled into my stand well before day light. We have a huge flock of turkeys on our gound and they usualy roost pretty close to my stand so i knew they would be up shorly and making all kinds of noise. So daylight started to break and the turkeys were going nuts. I look behind me in a big pine tree and there is coyote in the upper third of the tree trying to nab a turkey! i couldn't believe it! he looked like he didn't know how to get down either, so i helped him by ramming a slick trick in his chest, he died when he dit the ground (15 feet fall or so).

2. we had just got pictures of a mountain lion on one of our game cams right before rifle season started. I didn't think anything of it so i went and sat in my blind over looking a big revine. About 45mins after daybreak a nice 4x4 stepped out about 300yds away, i put my scope on him and settled the crosshairs, i was ust about to throw the safety off and the mountain lion sprang out and snatched my buck!! scared the hell out of me knowing they were around so i left! Now we have four cats running around causing chaos.


----------



## 1trakryde

Rugerhoyt said:


> I have a couple of strange things happen to me while enjoying time in the wilderness
> 
> 1. I was archery deer hunting two years ago and crawled into my stand well before day light. We have a huge flock of turkeys on our gound and they usualy roost pretty close to my stand so i knew they would be up shorly and making all kinds of noise. So daylight started to break and the turkeys were going nuts. I look behind me in a big pine tree and there is coyote in the upper third of the tree trying to nab a turkey! i couldn't believe it! he looked like he didn't know how to get down either, so i helped him by ramming a slick trick in his chest, he died when he dit the ground (15 feet fall or so).
> 
> 2. we had just got pictures of a mountain lion on one of our game cams right before rifle season started. I didn't think anything of it so i went and sat in my blind over looking a big revine. About 45mins after daybreak a nice 4x4 stepped out about 300yds away, i put my scope on him and settled the crosshairs, i was ust about to throw the safety off and the mountain lion sprang out and snatched my buck!! scared the hell out of me knowing they were around so i left! Now we have four cats running around causing chaos.


Those right there are awesome!


----------



## styles2310

Stalking pigs in arkansas and walked up within 15 ft of a alleged chupacabra. At first I thought it was a coyote but it looked more sick and more manged than I have ever seen one. When it moved it kind of looked like a heyena SP. I was at full draw on this thing but I just did not know what it was. I figured nobody would believe that I walked up on this creature that looked like it came from another planet. As soon as I got on the phone to call the owner of the business he had informed me that he saw that THING as well. The next day he showed up to take us to stand and decided after some internet research that the THING I ended up being 8 feet from was a chupacabra. It was absolutely the most disgusting animal I have ever seen. I did not know these things even existed or were just myth.


----------



## mathewsguy2013

smrtguy said:


> my ex wife.


lmfao!!!!!


----------



## huntandfishva

Cant let this thread die yet!
This past October I started hunting a 300 acre farm here in Va. During bow season I had a stand set up in a swamp behind the field, where I park is an old homestead. There is a house, barn and outhouse. About the 3rd or 4th time I parked there early in the mornings I heard a noise. Keep in mind this is while I am at the tailgate of my truck putting my gear on and its still 45 min before light. It sounded like water running in the house, like a bathtub or sink filling up. Well after my hunt I came out for lunch and did some investigating, not to my surprise but there is no electricity or running water in the house. I pass it off as hearing things. Next time I park there in the morning, same scenario, except this time I hear water running and music playing. I let it go and tried not to think about it, but I did kill a nice 6 pointer that same day. Whatever is making the noise doesnt bother me so I dont bother it. My grandma always said it aint the dead people you need to be scared of, its the live ones...


----------



## DesignedToHunt

About 10 years ago I had a couple ruin my morning turkey hunt when they decided to have intercourse 50 yards from me in an apple orchard lol


----------



## Christopher67

DesignedToHunt said:


> About 10 years ago I had a couple ruin my morning turkey hunt when they decided to have intercourse 50 yards from me in an apple orchard lol


Did you yell at them, lol.


----------



## codykrr

I would have just cheered them on! LOL.


----------



## codykrr

I will add.

Not really strange, but freaked me out and is said to be a bad omen to see one face to face.

I was hunting turkey a few years ago and it was probably 20 min before sunrise. I walked out into the meadow and got up underneath this huge pine. I got my owl call out and started hooting.(barred owl call) sure enough there were some gobbles. but also there were about 5 or 6 owls that just went nuts as well. I put the call into my vest and was fixing to start walking into the woods towards the gobbler when I hear something on the branch above me. I looked up and literally about a foot above me was a barred owl literally looking straight down on me! Scared the living crap out of me. I never heard it fly in, didnt see it, but my guess was the noise against the bark was it landing above my head.

Another kinda funny one.

I was walking around one spring looking for morels along this southfacing slope of elms. I was looking down and was concentrating really hard on finding some mushrooms. Well Finally I hit a nice patch and right as I reach down to pick this monster morel a dang rabbit jumps straight up and out of the grass bordering this fence! I literally jumped up and fell on my butt! I started laughing at myself and kept on.

The scariest thing I have EVER had happen to me in the woods though was when I was very young. I was probably 7 or 8. My grandpa lives in mounds IL(pulaski county) he has quite a chunk of land. well one morning while he was feeding his cattle I went walking down towards this little creek to see if he had gotten anything in his traps he set down there. I started off down the hill and went to the creek looked over the traps and nothing. I started back up the hill towards the barn/shop and I looked at the fence like that boarders the woodline/cow pasture and see a HUGE black panther. I froze! It didnt know I was there, but being 7 or 8 and about 70 pounds I could probably be on the "to eat" list. The mountain lion sized cat walked the fence row toward the creek and dissapears. I told my grandpa about it and he kinda laughed, no one believed me. Well 5 years ago, Mr malone(neighbor) said he took a shot at a black panther. Said it was in his bean field about 250 yards away and he missed and it took off. I doubt its the same one I saw, but could be some of its offspring.

Freaky none the less.


----------



## BroodBuster

I was taking a noon time poop on a lovely calm day in the woods when all of a sudden out of a bush next to me come about 20 mice all jumping around my feet. Before I could let out an "eeeek" a bald eagle swoops down and snatches one and lands on a log not 5' away to enjoy his lunch. Not sure either the baldy or the mice ever realized I was even there.


----------



## Justgot2hunt

Christopher67 said:


> Did you yell at them, lol.


Was she a HOTTIE ?!?!?


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Christopher67 said:


> Did you yell at them, lol.


Honestly, the morning was slow so I just let them have at it. I kept my head down and every so often I'd just look up to see if they were done. Lucky for me he didn't try to "wow" her and they weren't there long lol


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Justgot2hunt said:


> Was she a HOTTIE ?!?!?



I wouldn't go as far as to say a hottie, but she wasn't a dog either


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

This isn't in the woods but if you believe in ghosts and evil then you have to believe in God.

I am not married....met and old girl friend at a a party. She has been married for 4 or 5 years. She hits on me and gives me her phone number. I toss the number in my trash basket by my desk and do nothing for over a month. Several times I think of going through the trash to give her a call but my morals gets the better of me. But after some time passes I get real close to digging it out.

I attend church but not nearly as often as I should. When I go I always look up the sermon in advance mark the page with the bulletin and read along when the sermon starts

Well I hadn't been to Church since she gave me the number. About a month after she gave me the number I go to church and the sermon starts with Exodus 20:14 I look up Exodus 20 mark the page and close the bible. When the Sermon starts I read along. "Though shall not commit adultery"....

Needles to say I came home and tossed out the trash. I think god spoke directly to me that day. I mean, Exodus 20:3 is the first commandment but that day the sermon started with 20:14.


----------



## Kevin70

Once I was turkey hunting in MA and a doe came stumbling into the opening I was set up on in the middle of the woods. She was making all kinds of wierd noises and acting like she was hurt. I thought some jerk filled her with turkey load, until I watched her lay down and give birth to not one but two fawns, maybe 15 feet in front of me. It was pretty amazing.


----------



## pybowhtr

AppleOnMyHead said:


> This isn't in the woods but if you believe in ghosts and evil then you have to believe in God.
> 
> I am not married....met and old girl friend at a a party. She has been married for 4 or 5 years. She hits on me and gives me her phone number. I toss the number in my trash basket by my desk and do nothing for over a month. Several times I think of going through the trash to give her a call but my morals gets the better of me. But after some time passes I get real close to digging it out.
> 
> I attend church but not nearly as often as I should. When I go I always look up the sermon in advance mark the page with the bulletin and read along when the sermon starts
> 
> Well I hadn't been to Church since she gave me the number. About a month after she gave me the number I go to church and the sermon starts with Exodus 20:14 I look up Exodus 20 mark the page and close the bible. When the Sermon starts I read along. "Though shall not commit adultery"....
> 
> Needles to say I came home and tossed out the trash. I think god spoke directly to me that day. I mean, Exodus 20:3 is the first commandment but that day the sermon started with 20:14.


 Divine intervention. God speaks to us everyday, the question is "do we listen?" Great story and don't give up on Sunday church , and try out a bible study class and things in your life will start to move in a good direction. Good hunting.


----------



## IL 88

Kevin70 said:


> Once I was turkey hunting in MA and a doe came stumbling into the opening I was set up on in the middle of the woods. She was making all kinds of wierd noises and acting like she was hurt. I thought some jerk filled her with turkey load, until I watched her lay down and give birth to not one but two fawns, maybe 15 feet in front of me. It was pretty amazing.


That is awesome. Would have been a cool sight to see.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Kevin70 said:


> Once I was turkey hunting in MA and a doe came stumbling into the opening I was set up on in the middle of the woods. She was making all kinds of wierd noises and acting like she was hurt. I thought some jerk filled her with turkey load, until I watched her lay down and give birth to not one but two fawns, maybe 15 feet in front of me. It was pretty amazing.



You win lol


----------



## DesignedToHunt

pybowhtr said:


> Divine intervention. God speaks to us everyday, the question is "do we listen?" Great story and don't give up on Sunday church , and try out a bible study class and things in your life will start to move in a good direction. Good hunting.



Amen!


----------



## chaded

I wouldnt say this is strange or unexplained but was pretty neat nonetheless. Last year the 2nd week of Nov. i was up in the stand and didnt see anything all day until 4:30 3 does came threw and they kept looking back like they was running from something. Well about 15 mins later i find that they were being chased by a buck of course !! I passed him up but then said well...if he came back threw i would shoot him and i didnt really think it was a possibility. Half hour later the does came back threw and i saw him mount one and then proceed over to my estrus wick hanging 10 yrds from me. Needless to say i took him down that night and have to say nature is awesome and this hunt made me appreciate archery season much more.


----------



## Daidohead

I had spent a chilly fall morning hunting pig. I was headed back to the truck on a fire road around 9:00am when I saw a woman walking twards me. She was in her late 20's, dressed in a nice white summer dress with high heels, and she was carrying a McDonalds bag. As we passed she said "good morning" in a bright cheery way. The strange part is that we were 5 miles from the nearest paved road, I know for a fact that there are no houses within 10 miles, and the nearest McDonalds is at least 30 miles away. I have no idea who she was, or where she was going, and I was too dumbfounded to ask.


----------



## Christopher67

Daidohead said:


> I had spent a chilly fall morning hunting pig. I was headed back to the truck on a fire road around 9:00am when I saw a woman walking twards me. She was in her late 20's, dressed in a nice white summer dress with high heels, and she was carrying a McDonalds bag. As we passed she said "good morning" in a bright cheery way. The strange part is that we were 5 miles from the nearest paved road, I know for a fact that there are no houses within 10 miles, and the nearest McDonalds is at least 30 miles away. I have no idea who she was, or where she was going, and I was too dumbfounded to ask.


Odd! lol.


----------



## dmgiss

pybowhtr said:


> Divine intervention. God speaks to us everyday, the question is "do we listen?" Great story and don't give up on Sunday church , and try out a bible study class and things in your life will start to move in a good direction. Good hunting.


Glad to hear this on this site! I've had many experiences in the woods and try to use them for the good in my life. I have preached many a sermon from my woods experiences. You can't beat a beautiful frosty morning witht the sunlight barely shining through and your mind free and clear with the Creator himself reflecting from His creation all around me. Can't wait for the fall!!! Have a great day!


----------



## BlacktailBryan

My find was surprising and strange, but not so much unexplained. Bow season we camped at Log Springs Station, its a campground across from and old Forest Service Fire camp, (couple of cabins and shops). Anyway, I hiked off behind camp one evening, no trails or anything, just followed a null out toward the canyon. I got about 3/4 mile from camp and on the end of this null, I ran across a set of parallel bars (gymnastics) made out of 6" pine logs. Looked at it and thought, weird! Still didnt see any real man made trail, but followed a treeless path and found some old rotten logs laying on the ground, in a zig-zag pattern, held in place by some metal T-post stakes. A little further, and found a pull-up bar made from a rusty 1" pipe wired to 2 trees. Followed the same direction and found a triangle shape stack of logs bound by a couple cables, and just past that found 8 or 10 logs wired on top of 4' high stumps about 15 feet apart. I just thought it was odd to find all this, that far back, with no signs of trails or roads to it.

Im fairly sure it was an obstacle course made by the Forest Service from when the Strike Teams spent summers up there waiting for a fire to happen. I thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

Daidohead said:


> I had spent a chilly fall morning hunting pig. I was headed back to the truck on a fire road around 9:00am when I saw a woman walking twards me. She was in her late 20's, dressed in a nice white summer dress with high heels, and she was carrying a McDonalds bag. As we passed she said "good morning" in a bright cheery way. The strange part is that we were 5 miles from the nearest paved road, I know for a fact that there are no houses within 10 miles, and the nearest McDonalds is at least 30 miles away. I have no idea who she was, or where she was going, and I was too dumbfounded to ask.


its called the walk of shame ....lol Her walk just was longer...........lol


----------



## Krypt Keeper

cubdrvr said:


> Did not actualy see this , but my Buddy was the pilot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5dgpGiwsmE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


just saw this, buddy at work use to have his own plane and was landing at a smaller field at night... well about 10ft off the deck he sees deer on the field and "thump" one hit him while attempting to land. He had to the radio to the police and fire to come while he circled and they looked to see if his landing gear was still good. He landed safely and only got some good dents in the side of the plane and I think on the wing. Use to have the pics on my computer at work.. I just kept hearing Bill Envall's story of hitting a deer in a plane and his wife asking if they were in the air...


----------



## HankinsHunter

Two years ago I was walking into my stand, which is about a mile in the woods, in the pitch black. Half way there my head lamp battery starts dying. I get to my stand, turn the light off (it was almost useless anyway) attach my bow to the pull rope, and am just about to start climbing when.........."Something" less than 5 yards from me decides to stand up. I couldn't see anything. Tried to turn my head lamp on but no good. When I say stand up, Imagine a man was lying in a pile of leaves and then got up. It was loud and it was big. What ever it was was in no hurry and just walked off, again loudly. Sounded like one foot infront of another. There is a big rock cliff there so it had to walk perpendicular to me to leave. I still dont know what the hell it was. Bear? I make alot of noise getting into my stands and Doubt I could sneak up that close to one. Maybe another Hunter but its private land and really really remote, I'm the only one who bothers with the walk. Made the hair stand up on the back of my neck and just sent a shiver down my whole body. I still hunt there but now I bring a HUGE freaking flash light and a back up and always check the cliffs. :smile:
"


----------



## Led Zeppelin

was actually on a boat just idleing along a cove with some friends when i spotted a deer. this deer was headed towards the water. so we stop and watch it. it gets in the water, swims about 50 yards (no lie) and when she got out she had a fawns head sticking out her backside. (or atleast half of it's head) and continues to walk off. she was apparently cooling herself off right before birth. crazy sight none the less


----------



## sgtbowhunter

Rayland, I had nearly the same exact thing happen to me while hunting by myself in the U.P. of Michigan. I was hunting my buddies property (80 acres surrounded by miles and miles of state land) and wasn't real familier with it but figured what the heck. I had my climber and flashlight, compass and bow and was good to go. I hunted all afternoon and saw no deer but did see a weasel which is the only one I have seen. At dark I came down and got a compass bearing to the two track and start on my way. I went maybe 200 yards when I hear cruching in the leaves from the direction I had just come from and was coming towards me. I thought I was just hearing a deer so I started moving again. It started closing the distance and was still coming toward me. I'm not going to lie, I was getting nervous so I got out my flashlight to see what it was. I shined the light at the sound (about 30-40 yards out now) and the flashlight starts to die immediately. I had forgotten to change the batteries. Now I could not see the compass or the creature that was coming towards me. I nocked an arrow and kept going the direction I thought the two track was. After 10 minutes I had not reached the two track and was getting downright scared! After a few more hundred yards, I found the two track but couldn't tell where I had come out and wasn't sure which way the truck was. As I made my way down the two track, whatever it was paralled me just inside the woods and I could now tell that there were several of them. When I got close enough that I could hit the keyless entry on my truck, they stopped following me. Whatever it was was heavy. I could hear the thickness of the branches it was breaking as it stepped on them and it was big. My first though was wolves, but I don't think they would have been heavy enough to break branches like that. My next guess was bears as there are lots of them around there. I am probably glad I didn't get to see what it was because I might have started to run and provoked it to attack. I never hunted on my buddies property again! lol


----------



## tgloyd

It's gonna sound rediculous, but when I was about 13 I went hog hunting with a good friend of mine. We both sat in a large ground blind that had an open back. The windows in the blind were a little to tall for us to see out of while sitting in our chairs so we would occasionally kind of stand up to check the feeder for pigs... After about an hour or so we heard a rustling sound in the leaves in front of us. I immediately thought that the pigs had finally shown up, but when I looked there was nothing. As I sat back into my chair I caught the faint odor of a skunk... About the time I realized that the sound I had heard was probably a skunk and not pigs I looked to my left. As I did, I saw a skunk climbing over the 2x4 and into our blind. I yelled SKUNK, stepped over the skunk and ran away from the blind. I then thought of my buddy who had been sitting next to me and hoped that he had gotten out without being sprayed. Upon thinkin this I saw my friend pass me running past me. When we finally stopped he said "I left my gun and pack in there with that thing." Of course I laughed as any good friend would do and suggested that we go back to camp and wait a little while before returning for his things. He agreed and when we got back to camp we told the land owner what had happened. His suggestion was to just return and make plenty of noise in hopes to scare off the varmint. Thinking that this was an easy solution we left camp and made our way back to the blind. About 100 yards from the blind we began talking loudly and dragging our feet in order to make as much noise as possible. as we approached the blind I heard something to our left. As I looked over the skunk came charging toward us. In a panic I lifted my .243 and shot. When I lowered the rifle I discovered I had shot the skunk directly in the head at about 10 yards... To this day I still claim that the skunk was rabid and of course claim that I saved my buddy's life.


----------



## prairieboy

ttt


----------



## TheF1nger

*Eastern Ohio*

Couple years ago my dad and i drove to eastern Ohio to try out a lease. We get there and this place is awesome... deer everywhere and nobody to be found for miles.

First day there we decide to go out and walk around and try to get a feel for the lay of the land and where our best chances of finding deer are. We drive down the oldest road i've seen in my life that hasn't been used in god knows how long. We walk easily 3-5 miles into the wilderness and i stumbled upon this little guy.... freaked the p!ss outta me to know somebody was lurking in the boonies and killing animals then putting them on display..


----------



## toddboy23

BroodBuster said:


> I was taking a noon time poop on a lovely calm day in the woods when all of a sudden out of a bush next to me come about 20 mice all jumping around my feet. Before I could let out an "eeeek" a bald eagle swoops down and snatches one and lands on a log not 5' away to enjoy his lunch. Not sure either the baldy or the mice ever realized I was even there.


Did the eagle land on one of your logs?


----------



## PSE_95

1Badboy said:


> i have had some weird things happen as i spend alot of time in the woods so now brush most of it off
> but the most recent thing was not while hunting but while working as i am a delivery driver that works nights
> i pretty much set my own hours so went in early so i could take a buddy out for the second day of the season here i am driving down the main road at 1AM no cars or houses for miles when i come around a corner by a lake and there standing beside the road is what looks like a huge white great dane !
> now i was flying becuase i was trying get done and it happened so quick that i dont know what it really was but was odd to say the least
> i went back and went real slow by but got a weird feeling so didnt stay long
> i have seen a white doe a couple miles down the road but if i had to guess i still say it was a HUGE dog !


A reverse hound of the baskervilles.......creepy


----------



## kilswitch

I didn't see this in person but got the pic on my game cam. The cam was next to 1 of my stands on a river in a pretty remote place on my property. This is a real pic and not set up. will make u carry a gun when u go out. just crazy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TheF1nger

dude is he handcuffed and why's that rope coming out of his butt??


----------



## c44

kilswitch said:


> I didn't see this in person but got the pic on my game cam. The cam was next to 1 of my stands on a river in a pretty remote place on my property. This is a real pic and not set up. will make u carry a gun when u go out. just crazy
> View attachment 1027854


That's a true walk of shame! :lol3:


----------



## gtsum2

kilswitch said:


> I didn't see this in person but got the pic on my game cam. The cam was next to 1 of my stands on a river in a pretty remote place on my property. This is a real pic and not set up. will make u carry a gun when u go out. just crazy
> View attachment 1027854


wow...time for me to start carrying a pistol in the field I believe...that is some weird *EDIT* right there


----------



## Allagash Hunter

Reason number #912 to obtain a permit to carry!


----------



## c44

I wonder whats on the other end of that rope...


----------



## kilswitch

Don't know










c44 said:


> I wonder whats on the other end of that rope...


----------



## eos

TheF1nger said:


> Couple years ago my dad and i drove to eastern Ohio to try out a lease. We get there and this place is awesome... deer everywhere and nobody to be found for miles.
> 
> First day there we decide to go out and walk around and try to get a feel for the lay of the land and where our best chances of finding deer are. We drive down the oldest road i've seen in my life that hasn't been used in god knows how long. We walk easily 3-5 miles into the wilderness and i stumbled upon this little guy.... freaked the p!ss outta me to know somebody was lurking in the boonies and killing animals then putting them on display..


Ever read "Heart of Darkness" by Joseph Conrad? 
I guarantee you that dude did.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

That trail cam pic changed my attitude about concealed carry while hunting.


----------



## TheF1nger

eos said:


> Ever read "Heart of Darkness" by Joseph Conrad?
> I guarantee you that dude did.


no, but now i'm gonna have to check that out


AND WHY IS HE HANDCUFFED? lol that's driving me insane!!!!


----------



## nontypical169

I think the ? should be why is he naked and handcuffed I can now say this is the creepest thing ive seen in the woods.


----------



## me.hunter

kilswitch said:


> I didn't see this in person but got the pic on my game cam. The cam was next to 1 of my stands on a river in a pretty remote place on my property. This is a real pic and not set up. will make u carry a gun when u go out. just crazy
> View attachment 1027854


What I was amazed most about was the fact that you have a wildview that didn't freeze up and took a picture. Mel


----------



## kilswitch

me.hunter said:


> What I was amazed most about was the fact that you have a wildview that didn't freeze up and took a picture. Mel


I have had that cam for 4 years now with no problems. I got it to use on public land figuring that it might get stolen so no need to spend more on a good one.


----------



## Gunpowder

Story 1:
Not really a woods thing but an asking permission experience. I was at the corner gas station with a friend getting ready to search for trapping sites. We knew the attendant. This girl walks in and eventually she gives me the **** look and asks me if I am the guy she was with on the hay ride last night. I said no. She leaves and the attendant laughs commenting on the look I got. Later that morning we stop at a house to ask permission to trap a pond and guess who came to the door. 

Story 2: A year or so later we are out spotting deer at night (no guns). We drive down the road and pass a car that is parking on the side of the road. Being the teens we were, We drive around the mile and lock the brakes up next to the car. My buddy slides the side door of the van open and turns the Q-Beam on. Bare butt flys over the seat and we take off around the mile again. they weren't there when we got back. BTW, the car was on the road just down from the house in story #1 :set1_applaud:


----------



## Scoutknife15

Gunpowder said:


> Story 1:
> Not really a woods thing but an asking permission experience. I was at the corner gas station with a friend getting ready to search for trapping sites. We knew the attendant. This girl walks in and eventually she gives me the **** look and asks me if I am the guy she was with on the hay ride last night. I said no. She leaves and the attendant laughs commenting on the look I got. Later that morning we stop at a house to ask permission to trap a pond and guess who came to the door.
> 
> Story 2: A year or so later we are out spotting deer at night (no guns). We drive down the road and pass a car that is parking on the side of the road. Being the teens we were, We drive around the mile and lock the brakes up next to the car. My buddy slides the side door of the van open and turns the Q-Beam on. Bare butt flys over the seat and we take off around the mile again. they weren't there when we got back. BTW, the car was on the road just down from the house in story #1 :set1_applaud:


HAHAHA That's hilarious man! Gotta say I woulda done the same thing. That's priceless man, can't stop laughing.


----------



## op27

I really dont think you need a gun with the testicle string man. All you have to do is step on the rope.


----------



## Live4Rut

I can't remember if I already posted this on the thread or not but... here goes:

My Dad & I were hunting a great evening spot back in the boonies. Tons of deer activity through there in the evening, nothing there but an old dirt road and lots of land. We're about 100yds off the road as there was a field nearby and we'd catch the deer coming through while it was still daylight. About an hour before dark I heard a group of people walking through the woods...called Dad on the radio and asked if he saw anything (which he didn't). It finally got dark enough to get down from the tree but I heard something coming back up out of the woods so I just waited it out in my stand and told my Dad to do the same (thinking it might be one of the bucks we've seeing). Once they got close I couldn't see them but I heard voices and new it was the same people from before. Eventually they passed by and I didn't hear a car start, see headlights, etc. Nothing. I wanted to try that spot in the morning so I went back the next day while my Dad tried another piece of land. Unfortunately I didn't see a thing so I got down around 11 and took a walk down in the woods to do some scouting and figure out what went on the night before. Man I wish I didn't do that... To this day it freaks me out thinking I might find something like this again.. Less than 100yds from where I was at I found a fire ring made of rocks with a big jar next to it. The jar was full of incense, matches, some weird gels and liquids, needles, candles, etc. Lots of stuff I didn't feel like digging through. There was a deer head nailed to a tree with turkey feathers shoved up the nose. On the other side of the fire ring there were sticks in the ground about 5' long with what I imagine were voodoo dolls hanging from them by a piece of string. Each doll had something different going on. Various animal bones were scattered around the area....I'd seen enough as I was standing there by myself with nothing but a bow in my hands. I have no explanation for why they chose that location, who they were, how they got there, what they were doing, etc. No doubt that's the weirdest thing I've seen... I've seen some COOL things and stuff that not many people get a chance to experience but yeah....witchcraft or whatever that was is very strange to see in person.


----------



## tgloyd

ttt


----------



## ryan-b

Did that guy just escape from hannibal lectors place?" It puts the lotion on its skin!!'


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Live4Rut said:


> I can't remember if I already posted this on the thread or not but... here goes:
> 
> My Dad & I were hunting a great evening spot back in the boonies. Tons of deer activity through there in the evening, nothing there but an old dirt road and lots of land. We're about 100yds off the road as there was a field nearby and we'd catch the deer coming through while it was still daylight. About an hour before dark I heard a group of people walking through the woods...called Dad on the radio and asked if he saw anything (which he didn't). It finally got dark enough to get down from the tree but I heard something coming back up out of the woods so I just waited it out in my stand and told my Dad to do the same (thinking it might be one of the bucks we've seeing). Once they got close I couldn't see them but I heard voices and new it was the same people from before. Eventually they passed by and I didn't hear a car start, see headlights, etc. Nothing. I wanted to try that spot in the morning so I went back the next day while my Dad tried another piece of land. Unfortunately I didn't see a thing so I got down around 11 and took a walk down in the woods to do some scouting and figure out what went on the night before. Man I wish I didn't do that... To this day it freaks me out thinking I might find something like this again.. Less than 100yds from where I was at I found a fire ring made of rocks with a big jar next to it. The jar was full of incense, matches, some weird gels and liquids, needles, candles, etc. Lots of stuff I didn't feel like digging through. There was a deer head nailed to a tree with turkey feathers shoved up the nose. On the other side of the fire ring there were sticks in the ground about 5' long with what I imagine were voodoo dolls hanging from them by a piece of string. Each doll had something different going on. Various animal bones were scattered around the area....I'd seen enough as I was standing there by myself with nothing but a bow in my hands. I have no explanation for why they chose that location, who they were, how they got there, what they were doing, etc. No doubt that's the weirdest thing I've seen... I've seen some COOL things and stuff that not many people get a chance to experience but yeah....witchcraft or whatever that was is very strange to see in person.


That was me and my mates, we do that every time someone moves in on our favourite hunting spot.


----------



## Christopher67

kilswitch said:


> I didn't see this in person but got the pic on my game cam. The cam was next to 1 of my stands on a river in a pretty remote place on my property. This is a real pic and not set up. will make u carry a gun when u go out. just crazy
> View attachment 1027854



Very very disturbing....


----------



## okdeerslayer

ttt


----------



## winn.cody

This is my dad's story but I'll post it since he's not on here much anymore. He was driving around back roads in our area looking for coyotes to try and call in one morning. He stops at a field where he hears them howling some nights, and sets up with his gamepro and his 22-250. Now this gun is a nail-driver that devastes with every shot and never misfires, mind you. He spots a nice big yote coming from a few hundred yards down along a tree line straight for him. He would normally wait for it to get within 100 yards, but he decides to test his shooting skills at about 250. He pulls the trigger and hears just a click. Thinking he just forgot to chamber a round, he pulls the bolt back and an unfired round is ejected. He goes back to take another shot at the coyote which is under 100 yards away at this point, only to see it is his neighbors old golden retriever. Thankful the gun misfired for the first time at that moment, he looks at the round and sees a perfect strike on the primer. To this day he keeps that round in his glovebox, but he's afraid it will freak him out if he tries to fire the round again and succeeds.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

I once shot my father in law because I thought he was a deer in blaze orange making coffee. Good thing I gave up gun hunting.


----------



## tenpin

I wrote on this before somewhere, this year a friend and I were scouting for turkeys, we had his son and i had my litle girl both under 4 yo on the 4 wheelers. coming up to a trail crossing we see an old man hiking on the florida trail, it cuts through the 50 thousand plus wma. well just before we got to him he stopped and wrapped a shirt around himself. As he walked away he had a walking stick and a backpack with a flanel shirt that was it. He walked a way fussing at us but he went over a little noll and buttcheeks and all business hanging out.. It was kinda funny but we did have thew kids with us..fIRST TIME I SCOUTED FOR TURKEYS AND FOUND WHITETAIL...


----------



## bfoot

TheF1nger said:


> Couple years ago my dad and i drove to eastern Ohio to try out a lease. We get there and this place is awesome... deer everywhere and nobody to be found for miles.
> 
> First day there we decide to go out and walk around and try to get a feel for the lay of the land and where our best chances of finding deer are. We drive down the oldest road i've seen in my life that hasn't been used in god knows how long. We walk easily 3-5 miles into the wilderness and i stumbled upon this little guy.... freaked the p!ss outta me to know somebody was lurking in the boonies and killing animals then putting them on display..


Somebody was training their **** hounds I suspect. It's a Southern thing.

bob


----------



## 1Badboy

Gunpowder said:


> Story 1:
> Not really a woods thing but an asking permission experience. I was at the corner gas station with a friend getting ready to search for trapping sites. We knew the attendant. This girl walks in and eventually she gives me the **** look and asks me if I am the guy she was with on the hay ride last night. I said no. She leaves and the attendant laughs commenting on the look I got. Later that morning we stop at a house to ask permission to trap a pond and guess who came to the door.
> 
> Story 2: A year or so later we are out spotting deer at night (no guns). We drive down the road and pass a car that is parking on the side of the road. Being the teens we were, We drive around the mile and lock the brakes up next to the car. My buddy slides the side door of the van open and turns the Q-Beam on. Bare butt flys over the seat and we take off around the mile again. they weren't there when we got back. BTW, the car was on the road just down from the house in story #1 :set1_applaud:


whats her address ?
she sounds like a good time


----------



## DrenalinHntr

In 2007 my granddad (Pop as I called him) passed away. 2007 was also the year that I began hunting. One evening I went out to my stand and on the way I looked up to the sky and said "I'm gonna get a deer for you tonight Pop." As I sat in my stand I didnt see one deer. Then with about 15 minutes of light left I was still not seeing deer, I looked from the field in front of me down at my watch, and when I looked back up there was a deer standing broadside at 15 yards in front of me. How that deer got there that fast I still do not know but that was my first deer, and I still believe that it was placed there by my granddad for me to take.


----------



## Binney59

That **** in the trees reminds me of some strange email pics I received. Looked for them on snopes and this is what I got. Try to explain these? 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/poormoose.asp

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/poledeer.asp Aparently it wont allow me to post the deer image, but here you go.


----------



## Pointhunter

ttt


----------



## ruffme

donkey


----------



## davejohnson2

TheF1nger said:


> Couple years ago my dad and i drove to eastern Ohio to try out a lease. We get there and this place is awesome... deer everywhere and nobody to be found for miles.
> 
> First day there we decide to go out and walk around and try to get a feel for the lay of the land and where our best chances of finding deer are. We drive down the oldest road i've seen in my life that hasn't been used in god knows how long. We walk easily 3-5 miles into the wilderness and i stumbled upon this little guy.... freaked the p!ss outta me to know somebody was lurking in the boonies and killing animals then putting them on display..


**** hunters testing dogs


----------



## 10's Only

I had a landowner tell me to be careful when hunting around their old farmstead as the Sheriff had been out there the day before and discovered a meth lab.


----------



## rockdeer

Can't think of anything I'd rather hunt with. Killed many a deer, bear and moose with them, Turkeys too! Are you a Turkey? (LOL)


mark j said:


> A guy hunting with a Bowtech.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Isn't that strange?
> 
> And how could you ever explain that?


----------



## Dylan In AZ

Something twice the shape and the size of a mountain lion, pitch black and slightly blurry, and running what had to be around 60-70mph through the dense trees. No, I'm not joking at all. My dad and two other men were there with us when I saw it and pointed at whatever it was. That was the most fear I've ever had in the woods ever and I was deep into them tracking a massive buck... Shortly afterwards I realized the rest of the party had left in the other direction and didn't say anything to me. So I was walking back pretty fast and had no clue where I was at. I can't explain the figure I saw, but was seriously disturbed by it and no longer felt welcome in the woods. To this day I've still got no clue of what it even MIGHT have been.


----------



## Rail Operator

When I lived up in Saskatchewan 30 years ago my black lab and I were walking the edge of the woods by a wheat field hunting ruffed grouse in early morning. Out of nowhere the biggest damn meteorite you could have imagined come barrelling from space into the atmosphere in a huge ball of flames. My lab and I were both facing away from the woods with our eyes locked on it coming in. We both just stood there watching it. The damn thing was so big I really felt that there was no way that it could possibly burn up before it hit the ground. What looked like to be approx. 500 yards away and about 500 yards above the ground over the wheat field it burnt up. The last of it looked to be the size of a 2 story house before it just disappeared into nothing. It happened so fast. After it disappeared my lab and I turned our heads in unison and locked our eyes together. He had a totally dumbfounded confused look on his face. But what can you expect when your use to seeing ducks, geese, and upland game birds in the sky. He got up from his sitting position and started walking the edge of the treeline again continuing to walk up ruffy's.


----------



## bugs825

DrenalinHntr said:


> In 2007 my granddad (Pop as I called him) passed away. 2007 was also the year that I began hunting. One evening I went out to my stand and on the way I looked up to the sky and said "I'm gonna get a deer for you tonight Pop." As I sat in my stand I didnt see one deer. Then with about 15 minutes of light left I was still not seeing deer, I looked from the field in front of me down at my watch, and when I looked back up there was a deer standing broadside at 15 yards in front of me. How that deer got there that fast I still do not know but that was my first deer, and I still believe that it was placed there by my granddad for me to take.


That rocks!

Nathan


----------



## KansasBBD

I just spent the last three days reading this whole thing for hours! You guys have some crazy, humorous stories!

Heres one from my brother (Who is probably one of the most serious people I know, and does not make up or exaggerate stories. I know, I know everyone says that before a story, but just take my word for it this is the God's honest truth)

We have land in NE Kansas and one day during the summer he decided to go on a run around the trails of our land. Once he made it to the west end of one of our clover plots he stopped to scan the field. At the tree line, 50 yards away he sees a huge cat. He figured it had to have been a huge bobcat, but then it starts walking into the food plot and he notices the distinct tan colored fur and long tail and knows without a doubt it was a mountain lion. Once the cat sees him it sprint across the field and up through the CRP to the top of a hill where it stopped and glared at him. My brother said he had never in his life seen something move so quickly. More than freaked out, he said he, in return, has never ran so fast back to the cabin. 

A couple months later i was fishing our pond by myself. I decided not to take the boat out and just walk along the shore in my waders. Once i got the the west side of the pond where the tree line started, i got that horrible feeling like something wasnt right and something was watching me. I shook it off because i was about to the honey hole of the lake. Once parallel with the tree line i heard movement in the woods. When i stopped it stopped. Once i picked back up i heard it walking parallel with me again. A rush of anxiety came over me and i just had an overwhelming urge to turn back. At that moment I heard a screech that really got the blood flowing. It sounded like a bobcat but deeper. As fast as i could move in waders, i head towards the dam and i still hear the thing keeping pace with me till i passed the tree line. Once i got the the dam i ran up it and the quarter mile on top of it back to my truck, still in my heavy waders. I don't know why i was so scared, I've walked through the woods for years with no flashlight while going to my stand and I've heard tons of scary noises, but for some reason something didn't feel right.


----------



## AJVarchery

A deer... 
yep, thats right...I saw a deer. In Wisconsin mind you. In the CWD zone! And after gun season! I think it was devine intervention....


----------



## davbradtrac

In 2009 I was tracking a buck that i had hit right at dark had a good blood trail figuired it would be a qick easy track. Well 30 minute later I hear foot steps behind me I look around nothing really look famaliar so i decide mark the trail come back in the am. I start back tracking and low and behold i find out im not the only one tracking I shine the light ahead and theres an adult bobcat lookin straight at me. I go back the next morning and find my arrow track the deer about 10 more yards to a pile of leaves walk around the pile no blood walk over and kick the pile and its my deer all covered up and no hind quarters!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeepercreepers

I just spent like a week reading this before I would go to bed. I finally finished. Great stories, I'll have to share a few about the house I lived in as a kid sometime.


----------



## BSeals71

davbradtrac said:


> In 2009 I was tracking a buck that i had hit right at dark had a good blood trail figuired it would be a qick easy track. Well 30 minute later I hear foot steps behind me I look around nothing really look famaliar so i decide mark the trail come back in the am. I start back tracking and low and behold i find out im not the only one tracking I shine the light ahead and theres an adult bobcat lookin straight at me. I go back the next morning and find my arrow track the deer about 10 more yards to a pile of leaves walk around the pile no blood walk over and kick the pile and its my deer all covered up and no hind quarters!!!!!!!


Bears will usually do this if they can't drag it out. This is why I never quarter up an elk that I'm leaving out in the woods overnight in bear country.


----------



## wstribrny

me wiffing a deer.........twice....... i almost cried.


----------



## happyhunter62

A strange very bright light that just went straight up in the sky after it just stayed in the air right over the lake for a few seconds. yeah i know dont laugh but you asked. AND I'M NOT JOKING !


----------



## raylandarcher

bacon27 said:


> Ok this one isn't odd in the sens of what was that but in the sense of run for your life,* literally*.
> 
> My best friend, my cousin, and I were standing about halfway down a slop in the middle of a field waiting on deer being driven out of the woods. The people pushing were my best friends Dad, his 2 brothers and some Amish boys his dad had met.
> 
> Needless to say I don't think the Amish were quite used to pushing in terms of we were expecting. First there was a few cracks of branches and as normalcy would have it some deer came busing out. As we gazed upon the deer getting ready to fling some lead. We began to hear gun shots a blazing.
> 
> Surely we thought they must be shooting at deer in the woods. Soon we see dirt flying up about 20 yds from us and the lead trail is getting closer. The 3 of us look at each other in astonishment and at once run up the embankment and jump on the other side.
> 
> Apparently what happened is the deer slanted out just in front of us and the Amish folk didn't pay attention to us up on the slope and they decided to lite up the field.
> 
> After we cleaned our pants out we had ourselves a good laugh.


I wouldnt have been laughing!!!! I would have been whoopin me some Amish asses after that one.People in my parts have gotten shot for less than that.Lol


----------



## MATHEWS2005

I have 2 storys to tell. I was bowhunting some pirvite land and I watch this old homeless guy that looked like Grizzly Adams come walking through the woods carrying a 22. rifle and 3 dead squirrels I did not say a word I thought I might the 4 forth dead animal he shot that day. The landowner said he has seen the old homeless guy around and just leave him alone and I did.

The second crazyest thing I have ever seen from my deer stand was about 5 years ago. I was up in my stand about 2:30 in the afternoon all relaxed when here comes a young couple walking through the woods, they stopped threw a blanket out then they decide to get naked and start having sex about 60 yards from me. They finished and then diapeared. About 1 hour later a nice 150-160 class buck was all over the spot were they were laying then he diapeared. I thought I was dreaming.


----------



## fmb

this on a tree, no I didnt climb this tree . . .


----------



## P&y only

fmb said:


> this on a tree, no I didnt climb this tree . . .


that looks familiar!


----------



## Bucks & Ducks

This has to be my favorite thread ever.


----------



## J-Daddy

fmb said:


> this on a tree, no I didnt climb this tree . . .





P&y only said:


> that looks familiar!


So that's the new tree stand your always talking about.


----------



## sportsman315

Rooster7 said:


> While in the stand one night, I observed a bunch of deer entering this bean field from a small slough 1/2 mile away. Behind the slough was a large corn field. I didn't have much action where I was at so the next day I moved the stand over there. I found a rock pile piled up about 6 feet up a tree. I climbed the rock pile and screwed in my tree steps and hung the stand about 12 feet off the ground facing the slough. It was hot so I carried my camo out in a plastic garbage bag and then after the work was done, I wiped down, changed and put my sweaty clothes in the bag and tied it shut. I hid the bag under some low hanging branches of a plum tree that bordered the bean field, careful not to poke any holes in it. I sat in the stand for about an hour when this little fork horn comes out of the corn, hits the beans jumping and kicking up his heels like a little kid just getting out of school for summer vacation. You could almost see the smile on this deer's face he was having such a good time. All of a sudden I look to the south and a nice 10 point is walking toward me down the edge of the field. I ignore forky and turn to get into position for a possible shot when I hear clop, clop, clop. I look down and forky is at the top of the rock pile cocking his head back and forth looking right at me. He finally gets bored, turns and runs back down into the beans. The 10 point hangs up and is staring at him. Then I hear rustling.....like rustling plastic. I think OH CRAP he found my bag and is going to spook! The little SOB picks up the plastic bag in his mouth like a dog and while kicking his heels up again takes off across the bean field swinging it from side to side. He drops it about 1/4 mile out and comes racing back. He played "clicky horns" with the big guy just out of range and at dark I had to go in search of my #$%! clothes!
> 
> True story!


This story made me laugh out loud so hard I had tears in my ears. Well told


----------



## da white shoe

One time, I had a guy come right up to me in the woods and take my picture while me and my girlfriend were camoflaged as trees.


----------



## elksnout

da white shoe said:


> One time, I had a guy come right up to me in the woods and take my picture while me and my girlfriend were camoflaged as trees.


Yup, you were disguised as a "Pine Woody" again weren't ya....keep tellin ya, yer gonna git caught!


----------



## Dirty45

ttt


----------



## talon1961

During this past turkey season, I found a bikini bra wrapped around a pine tree and the cups stuffed with pine cones!


----------



## hunter41606

why does it say there is a page 37 but there really isnt? Im gonna ttt this just because ever since i found this thread, I check it every so often and love reading the new stories posted


----------



## JonathanGlass

whoever posted that video saying coyote? screw you lol


----------



## davejohnson2

ttt havent seen this around in a while


----------



## BoneBuster28

Funny...

One time I was bear hunting out of my uncles stand..now on the ride up to the place that morning he keeps telling me how it's covered up in bears and I need to make sure and use my flashlight just in case there is some around(keep in mind I have never been bear hunting so I was a little uneasy about just having a stick and string to defend myself) so I walk in and climb up in the tree and it just starts to turn light enough to where I can barely make out shapes all the sudden I think I hear something climbing up my tree(paranoia) and I lean over my stand to look down the tree and see a black bob that resembled a huge bearhead right beside my platform and I nearly jumped out of the tree!! I get calmed down and look again and realized it was my back pack that I had hung from my platform earlier when it was still dark! Still laugh at myself when I think about that!!


----------



## PAHunter2D

Ttt


----------



## shadow

I just heard this from a friend yesterday:

Someone he knows got into his stand pre dawn and started the waiting game. As the sun rose he noticed someone walking towards his location. The guy walking to his location proceeded to climb the tree he was in and hung a stand right below him. He kept quiet the whole time and when his new friend lost patience and starting down the tree, he blurted out, "did you see anything?" Apparently, the tree intruder almost shat himself and quickly exited the woods. That's one of the best I've ever heard- I hope it's true!


----------



## andys archery

1. Hunting in the chiwawa desert for coues in mexico, I had a slow start to the trip so we looked for a spring that might hold some deer way off the beaten path. found one about 1.5 miles from any thing that resembled a road and by road down there I mean a cow path. Got a Doubble Bull set up on it and went back to hunt it the next day. First day was great saw atleast 40 coues with one really nice buck in the area. The second day the morning was on-fire 30+deer by 9am then the activity shut off completely. around 10:30 i heard some deer snorting to my west about 100 yards away up wind. Couldn't figure what was bothering them. then around 12 two does finally come in to the water hole. I hap-hazardly flip on the cannon Xha1 to run some B-Roll and am about to punch play when there is a rapid set of foot falls. the doe jumps about 6 feet straight up and a damn Mountian Lion has her by the throat. Turned her around in mid air and landed on her. Doe is screaming and kicking all over the place. Im stitting there half stunned trying to figure out *** is going on, finally piece it together. End up shooting the cat, and the doe lived. Everyting is on viedo starting with the doe about 6 feet up in the air in the first frame. Whole thing unfolded less than 15 yards from me and I never had a clue the cat was there. 

2. Stalked back to camp by a heyena while hunting along the limpopo river for bush buck in S.A. 
3. Cape Buff Hunt. Shot my bull (bow) started to position for a better angle to confirm he was down after death bellow and one of the other bulls had looped us and charged from behind. Guide shot a termite mound between us and the bull stopped at about 20 feet drooling and cocking his head side to side. Owe my life to Nick on that one. If he would not have heard a twig snap that bull would have killed us all (also on video)


----------



## txcookie

andys you need to post some videos!!!


----------



## catfishmafia76

txcookie said:


> andys you need to post some videos!!!


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man it sounds like you have had some interesting hunts. I would love to share a campfire with this guy and listen to a bunch.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

One night I was coming out of the woods after hunting. It was compleatly dark a helicopter was passing over head at I'd say 1000 feet. All of a sudden a spot light illuminated me and the ground around me in a 20ft circle' I jumped and looked up it was coming from the chopper. The light then fliped of and nothing else eventful happened. The weird thing was is that the light stayed perfectly still on me,not a quiver in it as the chopper flew along over head. It sure felt weird.


----------



## Capt. Eddie

ttt love this thread


----------



## PSEX-Force

I was heading out of the woods after a evening bowhunt. I was hunting with my two friends and we had planned to meet at the corner of a corn field and walk out together. It was probably a half hour after dark and im walking along the field we are to meet at. The field is standing corn and probably 7' tall im about 75 yards from the corner where we are to meet when I hear something moving maybe four rows into the corn directly next to me. I look and all I can see is a dark outline in the corn with the head almost to the top of the corn. I stand there.staring partially frozen with fear then I start running it through my head that this could be my friends screwing with me. Well wrong there I hear them yell hey what are you doing were suppost to meet up here. The thing in the cirn turns and runs through the corn back towards the woods where I had just came from. My friends could see it as it ran down the rows of corn.

We dont hunt there anymore. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildan

I have to tell the story of two friends and co -workers of mine.Totally true.Now Lee is 6ft.tall and 350 lbs.,bear of a man but a real *****cat.Great shot on targets but doesn't hunt much.He gets the chance to shoot a deer out his back door,good shot about 250 yards.When he reaches the deer it is still alive.Calls my other friend ED,Ed says he will be about an hour.When they get to the deer;Ed falls on the ground laughing,Lee had hog-tied the feet together and the end of the fifty ft. rope was tied to a tree!


----------



## bugs825

Bump


----------



## FIB

It's that time of year again. Pleasepost your scary/unexplained stories.


----------



## Bowtech Mike

Back packing about 25 years ago in Southern Ohio. I had just got out ofthe Army and a friend and myself set up camp for the night. We were just about to fall asleep,when we heard "something" walk around our tent. It was definatley two footed and heavy. "It" walked a comple circle around the pup tent. We rolled out of the tent. I had a Bowie my buddy had a tomahawk. There was nothing there.We checked the perimeter and found nada.When I say walked and heavy,I mean almost like a stomp. we stayed up the rest of the night.


----------



## YoungTNArcher

As I am reading this thread on page 8, my black cat jumps onto my bed and about makes me piss myself! On top of that, it's midnight!


----------



## HCA Iron Mace

~Austin~ said:


> We've all seen the proverbial s*** happen. Tell your story. :darkbeer:



Hit this big buck in the 12ring and then lost the blood after 200yrds of tracking it, Never did find that deer even after a perfect shot!!!! Never could figure that one out, I thank it could have been the Broadhead that I just screwed on morning!!!!


----------



## wisbooner3932

I've got one that my Grandpa always tells at deer camp. I'm not ready to say its true but funny none the less.

My great great uncle was gun hunting one season when a doe came walking through with a buck in tow, literally. The buck must have been blind and was biting the tail of the doe following it through the woods. So what does my uncle do? Shoots the tail of the doe off and leads the buck back to his truck to finish him off!


----------



## tmkilburn

Last year I shot a soon that was climbing up a tree about 20 yes in front of me. After I shot it it hurried up the tree as high as it could and sat there making the most awful noises imaginable. After it stopped making noise I could hear a faint drip...drip...drip... of blood on the leaves below it. I climb down the tree at dark and go retrieve my arrow. No matter where I walked to when I would shine my light up at it I could see its eyes glaring at me bright yellow. There was a puddle of blood right beneath it. I hunted the same spot the next morning and the **** had vanished... Now I think there is a zombie **** out to get me!


----------



## jmanhere

Can laugh at this now. Last year stayed up late and watched of all things a zombie movie. Next morning all geared up and headed to the tree line. @ 6am, mid october, the leaves are still on, heavy grey clouds barely blanketing the moon. Breezy, light drizzle, can't see anything. Thirty yards from the trees and what had to be a coyote and something fighting about 30-40 yards inside the woods. Just let out the most bone chilling shrieks. 

Needless to say I backed out @ 40 yards and waited for first light. I can handle any thing a zombie has to offer with my 12 ga. but not up to it with my bow.


----------



## superlite

Here is one that I have that sounds unbelievable. It isn't hunting related but I was in the woods. My Dad Brother and I were backpacking on the AT around the PA watergap. I was 16 and had just completed the NOLS Wind River Wilderness program. We had stopped to camp for the night and made mac'n'cheese. Well I guess we didn't camp far enough from the "kitchen" well I am sleeping well and something wakes me up and I am looking into the eyes and mouth of a black bear that is actually pawing at left side of my head, I mean inches away. I wake up and see this, I think it frightens/surprises the bear just enough for it to step back I wake my dad and brother, I don't remember quite how, the adrenaline was pumping and my NOLS training kicked in, we got close together and I held up a flashlight with my left arm and my dad held one up with his right with my brother between us, we started yelling and the bear took off. A few minutes later we heard the next guy down the trail yelling too. Ill never forget that. This was like september of 94. it was wild


----------



## holliday50

EDoubleNickels said:


> Let me preface this by saying that nobody _should_ believe it (and nobody ever does). But I swear on my children that it is true and I still can't explain it.
> 
> We were rabbit hunting about 5 years ago with a buddy of my dad's that had never been out with us before. We saw several rabbits, and I think had shot 3 or 4. The guy (my dad's buddy) we were with had not hit anything, and missed at least three times. We had been out 3 or 4 hours and we got to an old creek bottom where there was some old junk. This guy finds an old pie pan and asks my dad to throw it up so he can shoot it. Dad throws it, sort of frisbee-like, and the guy totally whiffs (again). But where he shot, over the pie pan, in the creek bottom, we see a rabbit laying there, kicking its back legs. Nobody saw the rabbit before he shot, and we never would have seen it if we weren't laughing so hard and making fun of him about missing everything that day including the pie pan
> 
> I went over, picked it up, and rung its neck. I gutted it on the spot and didn't find any buckshot. I still to this day think he either hit it with one pellet or scared it to death.


My guess is that rabbit died laughing!


----------



## AlphaSix

BuBump


----------



## DirtyD

The year 'Blair Witch Project' came out I stupidly watched it the night before gun season. I was 15 years old and was finally allowed to go hunting by myself. We were in OK state land and let's just say I got lost. Wasn't a fun experience. 

When I find my way back to camp my father tells me he spotted weed plants and saw a pack of wild dogs running thru the woods. Later on that night before it gets dark a small s-10 pick up truck comes flying down the dirt road then slams his breaks where we were camped. 

He asks us why we are camping there because there was a double murder right in this area 6 months earlier over drugs. He said he wouldn't suggest sleeping in these woods. It made for a hard nights sleep and we got the hell outta dodge the next morning.


----------



## YoungTNArcher

kilswitch said:


> Don't know
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027939


What makes me wonder is why was the picture of him coming out of the water taken earlier than the picture of him going in?


----------



## brownback

Well the strangest for me.....would have been when I watched another hunter walking down in a valley drop his coveralls down aggressively 3 times in a matter of 10 minutes to empty his bowels Found out later it was my buddy We had chili at camp the night before and he decided to pull out some jalapenos. Guess they were some good peppers lol


----------



## nojreyd

My property is long and narrow and runs parallel to my neihbor's long/narrow property. My house is up by the road and his is back in the woods. His driveway runs right along the property line, and I have a couple tree stands near it (and near to his house actually). Well, one day I stop in to tell him about something going on with contruction on our street (power company cutting down trees), and I mention to him I got some pretty funny pictures of his kids on my trail camera (they like to play in the woods). He says "I had 2 trail cameras setup last year until somebody stole them, so watch out". Knowing he wasn't a hunter I asked "what the heck did you have trail cameras for?". 

He proceeds to tell me a story about coming home late from work one night and almost hitting what he thought was a deer running across the driveway (happens a lot...which is why I hunt there). Well, he hits the brakes and the animal stops and looks at him, and he claims it was a 100-150# mountain lion (cougar/puma) 5-6 feet long. It then ran onto my property and out of sight. He was so afraid when he pulled into his driveway that he called the local sherrif's dept and explained it. They said they couldn't do anything and to call the DNR. So he calls the DNR and they tell him he must be confused, and there are no cougars in Michigan....blah blah blah. About an hour later he makes a mad dash for the house. He put up the trail cameras hoping for a picture he could send into the DNR because he knew what he saw. This guy is not a hunter, but does spend a lot of time outdoors, and photographs deer/coyotes/fox/etc around his place. I believe him when he says he saw one. Not sure why he never told me about it until then, probably figured I wouldn't believe him.

So the next day I walking out to my tree stand before dawn and I hear a twig snap in the woods. I think "great...here we go". I can hear something milling around. Needless to say I walked all the way to my tree with my knife in hand. Pretty funny...defending myself against a pair of button bucks that walked right out in front of me once I got on stand. 

I have had trail cameras up at my place for 6 years now, nearly 365 days out of the year on well-used travel routes. I have seen many interesting things, but no cougar pictures to date. Still hoping for a pic though.


----------



## ol'okie

DirtyD said:


> He asks us why we are camping there because there was a double murder right in this area 6 months earlier over drugs. He said he wouldn't suggest sleeping in these woods. It made for a hard nights sleep and we got the hell outta dodge the next morning.


You up near Glover River?


----------



## gutshotem

I had a good one happen to me yest on public land here in md. Bout 930 in the morning I can hear a ruckus going on a couple hundred yards from my stand which included some dogs barking. I kinda dismissed it at first because it sounded like it was on the opposite side of the creek on some private land. A little while later it gets closer and then about a doz hounds start going ape sheet. Next thing ya know, 22 weirdos on horses, most dressed up in tweed, a few others in red polos and white riding pants comes storming through. Out fox chasing with no guns. I just stood there in disbelief. Talked to a dnr officer when I got back to the truck and apparently its ok if they have a furbearers permit.


----------



## huntertim214

I had two incidents that are not unexplainable, but my buddies don't believe me. One morning i was in my stand in IL well before dark, as it got a bit lighter (still before shooting light) I get cracked in the side of the head with enough impact it knocked my glasses to the ground, and had I not been strapped in I probably would have went with them. The air smelled like a dead skunk...As i shook my head I saw an Owl flying away with my $25 Scent Blocker hat in his grasp. His talon actually stuck the left side of my head and I was bleeding. I shook it off, laughed at myself about what happened and that nobody would believe it, climbed down for my glasses and kept hunting. When I got back to camp nobody believed my story, they all said I must have fell asleep and bounced my head off the tree... but it was an owl!!! And I never did find my hat!!

Then one day I was walking to my stand in the afternoon and heard a big thump and I jumped back. Just 3 feet in front of me a big ol red squirrel had fallen from the canopy and hit the ground...at least 30 feet! After I realized what it was I figured it was dead, as I stepped to it he started crawling with his front legs to the base of a tree and began pulling himself up...crazy. I always wondered if they ever fell...they do.


----------



## grizzlyplumber

Cool experience I had hunting while in high school. My buddy and I were out in the desert chasing quail and rabbits, a covey of quail had split up and run around a big palo verde tree, I went one way and my buddy went the other, we both shot at the same time into this little covey (12 gauges) and took out 7 birds between the two of us. Little while later I spotted a big jackrabbit standing about 15 yards away very still, threw my gun up quick and squeezed off a shot just as the rabbit stood up and I saw the majority of my load go right under him and he just stood there, I couldnt believe I missed and even more that the rabbit was standing there. Bunny took two steps and all his guts fell out, one more step and fell over stone dead. Apparently I didnt miss, my shot gutted him nice and clean though.


----------



## fisherhahn

About 10 years ago we had a guy visiting our camp for gun season that worked with one of our members. He hadn't seen anything in a couple days and said he was going to drive around until he saw some deer. He comes running back in the cabin 20 min later yelling, "I shot a Monster, grab your guns! There are a couple more just standing out in the field around the corner!" He never noticed the 10 ft tall fence around the field at the deer farm on the corner. He shot the guys stud buck. DEC confiscated his gun and he had to pay the over $10,000.00 for the deer he killed. We still buy fresh deer urine from the deer farm every year....

The strangest thing to happen to me while in the woods...I was drawing back to shoot my first deer on video. managed to mount the camera right on my bow. Slam dunk shot @ 10 yards....squeeze off the shot and out of nowhere a sapling 3" around springs up out of the ground right in front of the big doe and saved her life....got it all on video and cut down the tree to put on the wall....


----------



## john f

duckaholic said:


> No idea about them rocks. Good sized and flew out of the thicket never saw what did it but one heck of a DA cuz if I could have seen it or who the .270 prolly would have cut loose. Whatever it was needs to be in the nfl!!! Then at times Ive hunted there with no problems at all.


Could it have been some sort of catapult that was used?


----------



## john f

salty444 said:


> opening day of rifle in NY. Animal Rights Activists banging pots and pans together walking through the woods trying to scare the deer away. I am 33 years old now.. this happened when I was much younger and my dad took me out for hunting season. I did not even have a liscense or a gun yet but I was old enough to remember that. This was in Black Rock forest in Cornwall NY


yep, liberal morons! I keep the DEC enforcement dispatch # programmed into my cell phone for these situations. That's what you get for living in a "blue state" cesspool!


----------



## m_zacco

ttt


----------



## whitaker43

I don't care how old I get or how many times I walk passed a corn field in the dark the slightest breeze blows through it the hair on my neck stands up and all i can think about is "He who walks behind the rows" watched the movie as a kid and can't get it out of my head.


----------



## worm83

Wow I thought a pack of coyotes yipping close at night sent chills up my spine. I must be a wuss. lol


----------



## Honeymonster

I was out on a stubblefield with a buddy of mine on a perfectly clear nigth to shoot some ultralong exposure pictures of the milkyway with my canon.
The guy is 6,6+' and an experienced outdoorsman.
We where on our way back to my car just passing a small thicket.
Suddenly the guy starts screaming as if a bigfoot-chupacabra chimera just came came out of the thicket.
He grabed me by the straps of my backpack yelling hysterically and started running around me still having my backpackstraps grabbed. I got spun around and tried to put my small 7 Led flashlight on the thing that meanwhile I thought was chasing him around me. When I saw his face in the light he looked so terryfied that I panicked too and while he still was spinning me around and screaming I tried so find the thing with my flashlight yelling at him, he was still screaming, what happened.
Finally I managed to stop him from spinning me. I yelled at him what was wrong, still there was no beast attacking us. I check him with the light and neither he's not been brutally mangled not even bleeding, nor is there a terrifyingbeast. He's still hysterical so I yell at him again what the hell he had seen and he said "nothing". Then I asked, or better yelled at him, why he went ape and he said there was something in the thicket. "Something?" "Yes it moved away from the thicket as we passed it." Now I was about to got ape. I yelled at him that we are out in the country and that may this might have been an doe, a hog or fox. (we don't have wolfs, coyotes, bears or something like that around here) He, still shaking said no it must have been smaller. Now he has me really on the edge. Well maybe It was a hedgehog or a weasel, I suggested and he looked at me and said "yes maybe, I get scared easily."
You should have seen my face.
I gave him a really good punch. I just had to do it.
He wasn't angry and we were laughing all the way back to the car.


----------



## bugs825

Bump!!!


----------



## ridgeline

Turkey Hunting a new area near Waters Mi. Little did I know there is a live shooting range for the armed service's a 1/4 mile away. An A-10 Warthog came in from behind me guns blazzing at dawn. Im glad I had an extra pair of pants I the truck.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D

Nothing crazy but yesterday I slipped into the woods for a ground hunt with my bow mid-day. I walked into a great spot that deer always funnel through and sat down behind a fallen tree. Did a bit of calling and sat around for a while hoping something would happen. It was getting close to the time I had to leave and all of a sudden I hear a loud blowing sound right behind me. It sounded like when a bull snorts at you and it was really loud, and only happened once. So I'm sitting there looking all around me wondering wth made that sound.. It wasn't a deer. I could see all around me and there was nothing. Also, there are no farm animals anywhere close to my hunting land. I thought it was kinda strange.


----------



## trs

ridgeline said:


> Turkey Hunting a new area near Waters Mi. Little did I know there is a live shooting range for the armed service's a 1/4 mile away. An A-10 Warthog came in from behind me guns blazzing at dawn. Im glad I had an extra pair of pants I the truck.


I've spent some time hunting that area and know what your talking about.


----------



## rwatts

Not so strange but funny as ****. Me and my son was squirrel hunting several years ago. He was probably 13 or 14. We came down the hill, he was behind me. I came to a small litl steep bank and went down it. I looked back to my son, he was carding his shotgun flat against his chest about the time I looked back at him he did a complete summersault and landed straight back up his feet! The shotgun never moved out of the position and he just smiled real big and kept walking lime a Nutn had happened! Needless to say I laughed all the way to the truck. I still chuckle when I think about it. I dunno. Maybe u just had to be there.


----------



## treehermit

I was sitting on stand one morning and saw a small flock of turkeys headed towards me. They walked past, to my right...5 hens and a peacock.


----------



## Assault

Last week I was in my stand well before light. After being all comfy for a few minutes I began hearing what sounded like a frog croaking, but I wasn't in an area where it made much sense and it was only 25*. the "croaking" started getting closer and louder. Soon it started to get light enough to actually see and the "croaking" was still steady and then I got a glimpse of a deer. As it got lighter and closer I could tell it was a little fork horn and the "croaking" I was hearing was actually this little buck grinding his teeth! I've been hunting hard for the past 25 years and have never seen/heard this before! I passed on this buck and watched and listened to him disappear! Has anybody else ever seen/heard a deer do this? It was every bit as loud as a frog croaking!


----------



## mo_down7

It was in 2007 and I was going hunting with a couple uncles, brother, and a couple friends. We got there way too early and I thought " oh well" so I just went to my spot. On the way to my spot I walked up on a doe... literally 10 yards from me. Not to mention I forgot to get my flashlight out because I knew that place like the back of my hand. I don't know who was more scared... She snorted and busted out of there and I finally got my flashlight out in time to see a white tail flagging me. I just sat down for a minute to gather my senses, or maybe catch my breath, then went on to my spot.

I also had a skunk walk within 5 yards of me that same year... now that was scary lol!


----------



## PassYoungBucks

ttt


----------



## 12bhunting

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> Nothing crazy but yesterday I slipped into the woods for a ground hunt with my bow mid-day. I walked into a great spot that deer always funnel through and sat down behind a fallen tree. Did a bit of calling and sat around for a while hoping something would happen. It was getting close to the time I had to leave and all of a sudden I hear a loud blowing sound right behind me. It sounded like when a bull snorts at you and it was really loud, and only happened once. So I'm sitting there looking all around me wondering wth made that sound.. It wasn't a deer. I could see all around me and there was nothing. Also, there are no farm animals anywhere close to my hunting land. I thought it was kinda strange.


Man the same gig happened to me yesterday around 4:00 Sounded like a bull in the swamp head behind me. I have never heard a deer blow that sounded anywhere close to this. But 20 minutes later I was surrounded by deer so it must of been a deer with a speach impediment lol. Had a buck come out of a head that evening as well, when hew hit my path he put his nose to the ground and followed my trail ( tarsal tied to boot). When he got to my stand he just looked up at me and started browsing on the limbs I have tied to the stand.


----------



## trz

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


Now that's funny! I don't care what your mother says!


----------



## CarbonExpress

Well this happened right after we were done hunting so I'll count it. It was my cousin, my neighbor and I. Just got done hunting behind my house, so we went to my cousins house, which is like a half mile away. We are walking on his driveway and see this huge bright light in the sky, it flickered like a flame and it was slowly rising. We kind of pondered at it and then I thought..could it be a space launch? Well that was quickly ruled out as it was north of us. So me and my neighbor just though whatever and turned around. Literally a second later my cousin yells "Its gone!" I immediately turn around it's completely gone. We stared at the sky for 10 minutes and then went online and searched for any space launches for 2 hours. No space launches,or satellites anywhere. To this day neither of us have a clue of what is was


----------



## davejohnson2

CarbonExpress said:


> Well this happened right after we were done hunting so I'll count it. It was my cousin, my neighbor and I. Just got done hunting behind my house, so we went to my cousins house, which is like a half mile away. We are walking on his driveway and see this huge bright light in the sky, it flickered like a flame and it was slowly rising. We kind of pondered at it and then I thought..could it be a space launch? Well that was quickly ruled out as it was north of us. So me and my neighbor just though whatever and turned around. Literally a second later my cousin yells "Its gone!" I immediately turn around it's completely gone. We stared at the sky for 10 minutes and then went online and searched for any space launches for 2 hours. No space launches,or satellites anywhere. To this day neither of us have a clue of what is was


same thing happened to us, but it turned out it was them flyin fire baloon things that people lite off at partys


----------



## craigri

My uncle was in deer camp several years ago in Virginia. Camp did not have running water at the time so he was outside using a sunshower. He's out there bareassed and here comes the sound of running horses and howling dogs. Fox hunt came over the hill. 50 riders in their best dress. All he could do was wave and smile.


----------



## KeeganA

i got one. i hunt on 380 acres of mixed hardwoods and open fields. there is a house about 400 yards away from where i was hunting (that could for some reason be a possibility)
i got into my stand at about 6:05 (shooting time at 6:15) as im climbing (in my climber) i stop to take a break to avoid sweat. 
off to my left, i hear "he looks funny haha!" in a hushed tone. sounded like a young child.
never been back to that spot.... have bad dreams about it all the time.


----------



## catfishmafia76

KeeganA said:


> i got one. i hunt on 380 acres of mixed hardwoods and open fields. there is a house about 400 yards away from where i was hunting (that could for some reason be a possibility)
> i got into my stand at about 6:05 (shooting time at 6:15) as im climbing (in my climber) i stop to take a break to avoid sweat.
> off to my left, i hear "he looks funny haha!" in a hushed tone. sounded like a young child.
> never been back to that spot.... have bad dreams about it all the time.


Not cool in the dark dude. Did you hear any foot steps or see anything when the sun came up? I'm assuming it was dark.


----------



## Archer917

This happened to me about 2 years ago.
Setting in my blind about 3:00pm half asleep had been there since before day light when I heard a noise to my right very close. As I turned my head to see what it was someones house cat jumps in the window almost into my lap, I have no idea where he came from.
He freaks and I freak at the same time almost tear the blind down trying to get away from each other! I'm 6'4'' blind is only about 5'ft damnedest fight I ever had trying to get away from house cat. Heart rate went up to about 195 at mach 2 took another 5 minutes to catch my breath and I don't know where the cat went sure he used up a couple of his lives at that point. Needless to say most excitement I have had in a while.
Had to share that one.


----------



## gsxrsean

Growing up next to an Indian reservation and listening to "skin walker" stories when I was a kid. I used to get freaked the F out while hunting at shadows sounds up in the mountains.

However, my strangest odd encounter comes from my back yard.

My wife comes in the house and asks me to come out to the back yard to see something. okay sure.. we walk out there and there is a 14" trout laying in my yard. ***!! 
I live on 7 acres and my house sits about 200yrds from a the road my "Yard" is perimeter fenced with horse fence so nothing except for small rodents can get through the fence. While I have a pond and there are small lakes within a few miles... none of them contain trout. 

There were no marks on the fish... I expected talon cuts from a large hawk or eagle. as thats about the only way it could have gotten there unless it fell off a plane or something.... still puzzled all these years later....


----------



## SDHockin

A few strange things I've seen.
Back in "79" or so, my father and I were hunting mule deer north of Grand Junction, Colo.,while walking a ridge far above a two track and tens of miles from any town, I look to my feet and there's a Golf ball ????
About 6 years ago at our deer camp near Sand River, MI., I was walking LaVasser creek north toward Lake superior after a inch or so of fresh snow (mid Nov.), ahead of me, ON TOP of the fresh snow, are five "hamburger buns", un damaged and looked to fairly fresh, W..T...H, no human or animal tracks any where near, and under a canopy of mature hard woods!
About 4 years ago, near Brampton, MI., scouting for a stand location near a designated atv/snowmobile trail, I was walking a narrow ridge when I started noticing bird houses nailed to trees in a line along the ridge, about 100 ft. apart, the strange part is that out of the 5 or 6 houses atleast 3 of them had no hole drilled to allow birds to enter, just a "fake" hole painted with black paint, I was back there this fall with a buddy and they are still there!


----------



## Guest

Saw 6 Fox run my my Blind last year in January first 2 a half hour another 2 and 10 mins another 2 all passed going in the same direction. Found out that night it was the start of there mating season. And wow before first light you should have heard the weird barking in the woods.


----------



## Whackdaddy

Gutting a deer this year and had to repeatedly chase coyotes away. Hollering "getonouttahee," thrusting a bloody knife by the light of a headlamp. They were acting like house pets slobbering over dinner scraps. That was pretty freaky.


----------



## Straight Arrow

First time bowhunting many years ago opening day,I was in my stand before light which was sitting on a stump before tree stands were legal!

As it was getting light I heard noises slowly coming my way,since it was early in the season the foliage was thick,they kept getting closer and louder!

My heart was hammering as I was getting ready for the shot if one presented itself,then bits and pieces of white,black and brown started to filter through the brush!

Then suddenly I realized it was a herd of cows !


----------



## hawkdriver55

Please post those videos! 


andys archery said:


> 1. Hunting in the chiwawa desert for coues in mexico, I had a slow start to the trip so we looked for a spring that might hold some deer way off the beaten path. found one about 1.5 miles from any thing that resembled a road and by road down there I mean a cow path. Got a Doubble Bull set up on it and went back to hunt it the next day. First day was great saw atleast 40 coues with one really nice buck in the area. The second day the morning was on-fire 30+deer by 9am then the activity shut off completely. around 10:30 i heard some deer snorting to my west about 100 yards away up wind. Couldn't figure what was bothering them. then around 12 two does finally come in to the water hole. I hap-hazardly flip on the cannon Xha1 to run some B-Roll and am about to punch play when there is a rapid set of foot falls. the doe jumps about 6 feet straight up and a damn Mountian Lion has her by the throat. Turned her around in mid air and landed on her. Doe is screaming and kicking all over the place. Im stitting there half stunned trying to figure out *** is going on, finally piece it together. End up shooting the cat, and the doe lived. Everyting is on viedo starting with the doe about 6 feet up in the air in the first frame. Whole thing unfolded less than 15 yards from me and I never had a clue the cat was there.
> 
> 2. Stalked back to camp by a heyena while hunting along the limpopo river for bush buck in S.A.
> 3. Cape Buff Hunt. Shot my bull (bow) started to position for a better angle to confirm he was down after death bellow and one of the other bulls had looped us and charged from behind. Guide shot a termite mound between us and the bull stopped at about 20 feet drooling and cocking his head side to side. Owe my life to Nick on that one. If he would not have heard a twig snap that bull would have killed us all (also on video)


----------



## Bucks N Boars

Ttt


----------



## WVohioFAN

I was driving home from my farm one night after dark when I looked out my drivers side window and there, running alongside my truck was a little green alien. I was going about 40 MPH and he was keeping pace just fine. He stuck his tongue out at me so I punched it and left him in the dust.


----------



## bps3040

DrenalinHntr said:


> In 2007 my granddad (Pop as I called him) passed away. 2007 was also the year that I began hunting. One evening I went out to my stand and on the way I looked up to the sky and said "I'm gonna get a deer for you tonight Pop." As I sat in my stand I didnt see one deer. Then with about 15 minutes of light left I was still not seeing deer, I looked from the field in front of me down at my watch, and when I looked back up there was a deer standing broadside at 15 yards in front of me. How that deer got there that fast I still do not know but that was my first deer, and I still believe that it was placed there by my granddad for me to take.


That is awesome!


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

I Believe you. It happened to one of my buddy's and if I didn't raise my arm in time it would have happened to me. Owls for some reason like hunting Hats!!!!!!!!!!


huntertim214 said:


> I had two incidents that are not unexplainable, but my buddies don't believe me. One morning i was in my stand in IL well before dark, as it got a bit lighter (still before shooting light) I get cracked in the side of the head with enough impact it knocked my glasses to the ground, and had I not been strapped in I probably would have went with them. The air smelled like a dead skunk...As i shook my head I saw an Owl flying away with my $25 Scent Blocker hat in his grasp. His talon actually stuck the left side of my head and I was bleeding. I shook it off, laughed at myself about what happened and that nobody would believe it, climbed down for my glasses and kept hunting. When I got back to camp nobody believed my story, they all said I must have fell asleep and bounced my head off the tree... but it was an owl!!! And I never did find my hat!!
> 
> Then one day I was walking to my stand in the afternoon and heard a big thump and I jumped back. Just 3 feet in front of me a big ol red squirrel had fallen from the canopy and hit the ground...at least 30 feet! After I realized what it was I figured it was dead, as I stepped to it he started crawling with his front legs to the base of a tree and began pulling himself up...crazy. I always wondered if they ever fell...they do.


----------



## PassYoungBucks

Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..

My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!! 
The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it. 
Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Ned250

PassYoungBucks said:


> Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
> While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..
> 
> My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
> A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
> I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
> From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!!
> The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
> I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
> The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
> What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
> He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
> The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
> With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
> I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
> When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
> Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
> My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
> I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
> There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
> I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
> I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it.
> Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
> Thanks for reading!


Whoa


----------



## cocowheats

where do i find the note?


----------



## tiny52

Thansk for taking the time to write..... awesome story!




PassYoungBucks said:


> Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
> While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..
> 
> My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
> A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
> I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
> From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!!
> The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
> I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
> The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
> What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
> He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
> The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
> With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
> I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
> When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
> Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
> My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
> I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
> There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
> I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
> I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it.
> Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
> Thanks for reading!


----------



## flatlineks

A poacher shooting 45 's at a buck, they were smacking branches in front of me. I kept the shell's . And yea it was legal to be on this land, lol


----------



## katcop

When I was about 10 or so my sister and I would go down in the woods beside our house just to look around and what not. One time after it had snowed we went out to look for animal tracks and came across two boot prints in the snow. The snow was fairly deep but there was no sign of anyone having walked up to the spot or left. It was just two prints side by side like who ever it was was standing there looking towards the field.


----------



## wisbooner3932

PassYoungBucks said:


> Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
> While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..
> 
> My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
> A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
> I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
> From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!!
> The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
> I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
> The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
> What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
> He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
> The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
> With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
> I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
> When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
> Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
> My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
> I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
> There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
> I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
> I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it.
> Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
> Thanks for reading!


I'm so glad hunting season is closed now! I don't think I could go out in the morning if it was as I hunt right near a cemetary as well.


----------



## Whackdaddy

When I was a kid in PA, we were visiting a friend's camp along the Susquehanna river. My Dad was considering leasing the cabin down the road and took a walk down there to check it out. It'd been empty for a year or so. He walks around back and the door is open a crack, which he thought was strange. So he nudges it slightly and looks in. From the crossbeam supports of the room's ceiling hang hundreds of monofilament "nooses," each with a rat or mouse attached. Needless to say, he got the hell out of there and had no interest in renting the cabin anymore. 

Only thing we can think is that a crazy man had been squatting in the place and had some strange obsession with murdering rodents ...


----------



## Deerhunter 28

PassYoungBucks said:


> Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
> While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..
> 
> My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
> A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
> I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
> From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!!
> The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
> I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
> The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
> What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
> He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
> The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
> With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
> I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
> When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
> Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
> My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
> I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
> There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
> I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
> I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it.
> Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
> Thanks for reading!


Where is the note?


----------



## MAShadow

When we were kids about 14 we used to fish this small lake. No houses were on it back then and it was popular with skinny dippers. Three of us were sitting in this huge tree that laid out over the water fishing when three couples swam over to us, got out of the water, and sat on shore without a stitch of clothes on talking to us about fishing. I think they were trying to get a reaction out of us because the girls weren't covering up at all just the opposite.

I grew up by the Great Cedar Swamp. When I was 12 years old or so me and a friend decided to take a short cut home though the swamp. No trail, just bushwacking. We got about half way though and realized something was following us. We could hear branches breaking behind us and when we stopped it would stop. I think that was the only time I was ever scared in the woods.


----------



## Whackdaddy

PassYoungBucks said:


> Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
> While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..
> 
> My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
> A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
> I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
> From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!!
> The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
> I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
> The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
> What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
> He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
> The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
> With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
> I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
> When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
> Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
> My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
> I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
> There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
> I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
> I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it.
> Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
> Thanks for reading!


You should have stuck around and made friends with the guy. Sounds like the perfect reconnaissance partner to me, deer not being able to see him or smell him and all. Why so scared of a ghost? Never had one harm a hair on my head.


----------



## ColeVet67

took me 2 days to read all these... really cool...


----------



## Dextee

Funny one Passyoung bucks LOL!!


----------



## ArcherAdam

This! 

I guess someone was horseing around 20-30+ years ago and put this over a sapling!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

PassYoungBucks said:


> Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
> While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..
> 
> My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
> A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
> I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
> From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!!
> The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
> I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
> The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
> What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
> He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
> The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
> With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
> I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
> When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
> Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
> My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
> I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
> There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
> I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
> I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it.
> Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
> Thanks for reading!


Great Ghost Story,But without the note its useless,However i do believe in ghosts!!


----------



## UncleNorby

I've had a flying squirrel smack against my tree inches from my face. Been dive bombed by hawks and an owl. Had a red fox walk right up to within a foot of me on the ground. Had a doe that would not stop messing with my turkey decoy while I try to scare her away from 10yds, just kept circling and licking the decoy. I been intentionall pissed and shat on by a fox squirrel. Had a family of ***** try to get into my stand. Same with a porcupine. Shot at a bear about 50 yds away with a muzzleloader, missed the shot because of a deflection and the bullet hit a rock in front of his nose, he bolted right to my tree and climbed half way up before he saw me. He jumped practically all the way down and then ran up the mountain while I'm holding an empty gun. Found a dope pipe in a plastic baggy. Had a lone bob-white quail come up to me that would not leave. Fed him some bread from a sandwich. Had a small buck cross my entry trail early one AM, he stopped and starting the weirdest sounds, not a grunt, snort, bleat, nothing I've heard before, sounded like "eeeeh eeeeeh". You couldn't have convinced me it was a deer. But never had anything truly weird or unexplained.


----------



## airwolf

I love this thread to read all the stories because thats all most are is bs stories , well half of them are anyways . interesting topic though .


----------



## massbowhunter18

I was rifle hunting deer in Maine. Was sitting with my back to a stone wall. About 10:00am something jumped the stone wall and landed right in my lap. It was a fox, he looked and me and I looked at him. Both of us had the expression of what the heck are you doing her. He ran off and I continued hunting with my heart rate going about 350 beats per minute and a mess in my long johns.

I was miles in the woods of Northern New Hampshire. I was sitting on the side of ridge when I noticed a couple of folks down in the valley below at about 150 yards. Well the proceeded rutting. I cover my eyes for a few seconds. They stayed about 15 minutes and moved on. For the life of me I had no idea how they got there. I was a long way from any roads.


----------



## HOOSIER55

i saw a 140" deer running does on October 1st this year it was 32 degress, wierdest thing i have ever seen


----------



## Timmy Big Time

PassYoungBucks said:


> Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
> While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..
> 
> My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
> A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
> I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
> From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!!
> The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
> I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
> The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
> What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
> He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
> The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
> With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
> I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
> When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
> Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
> My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
> I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
> There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
> I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
> I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it.
> Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
> Thanks for reading!


Ghosts and spirits run from me.:wink:


----------



## Krypt Keeper

Buddy of mine told me this not long ago on his elk hunting trip in Colorado. They rode horses in 13 miles, and made camp in a valley. It was my buddy and his brother and his brothers friend. 

On the 3rd day of the hunt and he is sitting along a tree line over looking this area (think their called slips or slides) they saw some elk moving around. Its morning, sun is up a little but still chilly. He has been sitting there about an hour and hears something off to his left. 

He see's a person running, they get within 100 yards and he can tell its a woman and still running. As she gets closer he just stares as he thinks shes seeing things. Said she was wearing shorts underarmor type shirt, some running shoes and was carrying a small dog, had an ipod, and appeared to be in her mid to late 50's but in great shape. 

She runs right up to him and stops. Asked him if he has seen a small red bag laying anywhere. He replied no, and she said ok thanks and took back running still carrying her dog. 

He said they were miles away from anywhere, it wasn't that warm, he was still trying to get use to high elevation and here comes this woman just running along as if it was a warm spring day with her dog. 

strangest damn thing he has ever seen in the woods.


----------



## Deer_Sniper

one morning back ln November I was walking to my stand about 4 am when I heard something walking behind, must of followed me for 5 or 6 minutes. when i finally turned around and shinded my light their he was a spike buck.... guess he just wanted to see where I was sitting so he could warn the others.


----------



## JF88

ArcherAdam said:


> This!
> 
> I guess someone was horseing around 20-30+ years ago and put this over a sapling!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


I have a very similar picture. I came across something exactly like this here in WI a couple weeks while pulling my stands. Crazy!


----------



## Unholy

PassYoungBucks said:


> Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
> While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..
> 
> My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
> A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
> I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
> From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!!
> The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
> I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
> The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
> What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
> He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
> The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
> With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
> I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
> When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
> Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
> My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
> I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
> There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
> I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
> I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it.
> Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
> Thanks for reading!


Everyone should read bowbusters post on page #2 or post #31 in this thread... same story!!!! Weird?


----------



## BP1992

Great thread!


----------



## BP1992

PassYoungBucks said:


> Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
> While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..
> 
> My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
> A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
> I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
> From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!!
> The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
> I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
> The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
> What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
> He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
> The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
> With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
> I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
> When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
> Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
> My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
> I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
> There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
> I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
> I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it.
> Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
> Thanks for reading!


That's crazy....even though you are lying. Now you won't even tell what the note said on your profile page. HUGE LIE!!! Still a scary story though.


----------



## Quikhonda

Thats to funny cause I hunt right next to a cemetary.. best places to hunt IMO.. Never had anything weird happen. Good story.


----------



## jeff25

well one day in early october last year i was hunting one evening. wasnt even up there for 30 minutes, i heard a banging just out of sight. it sounded to me like 2 boards being hit together. had no clue what it was. about 10 minutes later 2 kids, (about 18-20) years old come through the woods with wooden swords and shields fighting each other. i know who the kids are and have heard stories from his dad saying that he gets the occasional ninja running past he trail cameras at 3 in the morning.


----------



## contenderelite

ttt


----------



## BP1992

jeff25 said:


> well one day in early october last year i was hunting one evening. wasnt even up there for 30 minutes, i heard a banging just out of sight. it sounded to me like 2 boards being hit together. had no clue what it was. about 10 minutes later 2 kids, (about 18-20) years old come through the woods with wooden swords and shields fighting each other. i know who the kids are and have heard stories from his dad saying that he gets the occasional ninja running past he trail cameras at 3 in the morning.


That's pretty funny! lol


----------



## catfishmafia76

Unholy said:


> Everyone should read bowbusters post on page #2 or post #31 in this thread... same story!!!! Weird?


Im telling you boys, no BS the first story ended with a joke about shooting a bowtech.lol. I found it, go to "bowbusters" profile to see what the note actually said.


----------



## jeff25

great thread


----------



## darn2ten

ttt


----------



## Driftless Bow

Not scary....but very unusual. Was out turkey hunting in southwest Wisconsin a few years back. Had a decoy set up in a field, when I saw a dark shadow circle the ground. Looked up and down came a bald eagle, which snatched my decoy by the head and proceeded to fly off. I jump up at that moment and it dropped the decoy after flying up about 20 feet. I don't know if it was me jumping up or the lack of "weight" that made the eagle drop it. Anyway....I had talon holes in the head of the decoy. Pretty cool to see and the most unusual event I have experienced in the outdoors.


----------



## Beentown

State park draw hunt - had a couple, gay men, start going to town about 100 yards away from my stand. Game Wardens warned us to call in any activity and they weren't kidding!

A barred owl landed on my shooting rail. Huge! He did the whole head, 180 degree turn and was looking down at my like WTH??? Then we both were scared for a sec. Lol


----------



## badas93tsi

Dont let this die, I love reading these stories.


----------



## Ergy16

This year when I was hunting with my buddy. I was sitting on a log with him infront of me and all of a sudden a snowball hits me in the back of the head. We looked around and found nothing...


----------



## Joe W.

I was sitting on a blow-down with my back against some rocks rifle hunting when I was a kid. I had been there for hours and was mesmerized by a chipmunk scurrying back and forth on a log only a few feet away. He was running on a log which was on my left.....then all of a sudden from my right.....right past my face...I am talking mere inches...comes a red-tailed hawk.....he struck at the chipmunk....missed....hit the log.....rolled over 2 or 3 times in the leaves......stood up....jumped up on the log.....shook himself....looked around as if to see if anybody saw him and them took off .....if a bird could look embarrassed, this one did.


----------



## bigredhunter00

We were deer hunting in North Dakota just south of a place called Petersburg. Well not seeing any deer while rifle hunting we pulled up a county road(cant remember which one) and Highway 2 facing north looking at the town cemetary. We sat there about 5 minutes trying to figure out when out of nowhere a 4x4 whitetail buck comes jumping over the cemetary gates an continues south into the next hunting area to our west. Completely stunned for a minute my dad and i look at each other and begin to laugh. We figured we saw the buck of hunting past.


----------



## jkm97

Ergy16 said:


> This year when I was hunting with my buddy. I was sitting on a log with him infront of me and all of a sudden a snowball hits me in the back of the head. We looked around and found nothing...


Sasquatch, no doubt about it. They are real jokers.


----------



## ullr88

Th first day of archery last year I heard a baby crying while on stand.


----------



## blazeproc

Still to me, every year atleast a 3-4 times. Screech owls, man those things sound like a woman screaming for her life. Always very dark when it happens and there is know preparing for it. Just about makes me run back to the truck if I didnt hunt so far from where I park.


----------



## wegii

bump


----------



## Kb83

zhunter62 said:


> you just had to go there, didn't you. well i dont have a story i cant explian, but my first time out hunting i was out way to early, coundn't sleep, me and my friend got out to our spot, and as soon as we settle in, we here what turned out to be a deer snort at us, again this is my first time hunting and we were in bear country to boot, and it scared the liven **** out of me, and it kept on snorting at us for about 15 minutes, i was never so happy to see the sunrise in my life. like i said i can explian it now, but at the moment i was scared ****less.


A die blowing before daylight still makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Just something about that sound in the dark.


----------



## Kb83

Not unexplanable but still the craziest thing that had happened to me. I was 12 years old and in my first year bowhunting. My dad wouldn't let me use a tree stand until I was a little older so I took my folding stool and set into some brush. After about a hour or so I heard this extremely loud noise and saw a huge bird run flat out through the woods about 50 yards infront of me. This scared the ever loving crap out of me I dropped my bow on the ground left the stool and ran like the devil was after me. Didn't stop until I had cleared the 400-500 yards and went through the front door. Turns out a local farm that has a petting zoo had a emu get loose. They caught it while it had two young kids camping pinned in a tent while it ate their food. Went back the next day for my gear.


----------



## Whitetail Nutt

Wow that picture baffles me. Did it look like the barrel had grown into the tree? Cant wait til you go back im curious to see if it is still there.


----------



## Ergy16

jkm97 said:


> Sasquatch, no doubt about it. They are real jokers.


I wish! I would of put an arrow in him.


----------



## txhunt

Saw a light, way out there, moving much too fast for a plane. Then it stopped, and started moving again, real fast. Stopped again. Went straight down. Freaked me out. Caught a lot of grief for telling my buddies about that one. I don't care, I know what I saw, scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

True Story

It was going to be a evening hunt as I headed out about 2:00 pm. I use a Climbing stand and backed it in about two miles back in the national forest here in Texas. I had a uneventful afternoon. I get down from my stand right before dark and start back out again. When I get about a mile from the tree I was in and a mile from where I went into the woods my light goes out. It is Dark as all get out. I remember I had a spare in my backpack so I lay my bow down and take my backpack off my Climbing stand that has shoulder straps on it. Lay the backpack down and get the light out. I turn the light on and there it is!! A Human Freaking Skull looking up at me! I drop the light and just freeze for a moment. I pick the light back up and shine it back over where I had seen it and it WAS STILL THERE LOOKING AT ME!! It was just the Skull, no other bones. I shine the light around and find a 10 point buck Skeleton about 10 feet away! I mark the spot and get the heck out of the woods. I call the Sheriffs Department when I get back to the house. We all go out the next morning and find the remains of the man and deer. After they did more investigating they found a old rusted up rifle laying against a tree about 75 yards away from the deer Skeleton. The mans Skeleton was found underneath the 10 point Buck Skeleton. The only thing they could figure out is that the man had shoot the deer and walked up on it and it was not dead and killed the man. A man about 5 years before that had come up missing and had never been found. It was him!! I double check every deer or animal to make sure it is dead before I walk up on them now!! Talk about an eye opener! It was!!


----------



## g5bowhunter

Great thread guys! really exciting!


----------



## Maztech89

ullr88 said:


> Th first day of archery last year I heard a baby crying while on stand.


Baby bobcat. They sound like a human baby crying "momma" at times. Gives me the chills and I get the hell out when I hear it if I'm not up a tree. Momma cats don't like anybody near their youngins...


----------



## Dwarfking

I was sitting in my climbing treestand app. 25 feet up a beech tree wearing ASAT 3D leafy suit. It was dusk time. I was completely relaxed and thinking that in about 5 minutes I will begin my descent. Suddenly someone grabs my right shoulder from behind! An owl tried to land on my shoulder and let go as soon it discovered I wasnt a branch. It was a huge adrenaline rush for sure:wink:


----------



## wv1bigbuck

Had a big Red-tail Hawk almost land on my knees while sitting in a stand. Had turned my head around and looked up the hill behind me and when I turned back around to look forward he liked about 2 inches sitting down on my knees. I threw my hands up because I thought he was going to hit me in the face and he veered off to my right. Needless to say he got my attention. And yes, I was wearing ASAT!


----------



## reezen11

seen quite a few strange things in the woods but theone that sticks in my mind is the old fiberglass boat i found years ago on my property... this property has been in the family for decades and its always been there. the strange thing is there is no water even close to it and its in the middle of the woods miles from any roads or trails .... ...


----------



## bigox

Went out with a friend one morning, he pointed me in the direction of the stand and I made it no problem in the pitch blac. Starts getting light and I see something odd, wait till its lighter and notice a half dozen crosses about 30 yards away. Longest morning sit of my life, found out it was the landowners pet cemetary. But how many people have dogs named Mike?


----------



## 2 Ultras

Many years ago my Dad and his buddy were walking through the woods on a squirrel hunt and suddenly a fish dropped on the ground in front of them.:lol:. Obviously dropped by some large fish eating bird, but the irony of it is just so funny. Lets go fishing in that thar hardwoods. lol


----------



## eric schmaus

Believe it or not, I walked up on a man and a woman screwing on a blanket in the middle of the woods! Could'nt believe my eyes! lol


----------



## Don'tShootMe

ttt

Rise and prosper!


----------



## mathewsdxtzack

I once was walking back from hunting and kept hearing something following me back. Everytime I started walking it started walking and when I stopped it stopped. we'll finally I freaked out and started running back. Mind you I was 15 years old and hunting in the TN river bottoms by myself. We'll after I ran all the way back to the truck with this thing chasing I go to get in my truck and trip on the fishing line that got wrapped around my foot.


----------



## tiny52

mathewsdxtzack said:


> . We'll after i ran all the way back to the truck with this thing chasing i go to get in my truck and trip on the fishing line that got wrapped around my foot.


lol!


----------



## HOOSIER55

mathewsdxtzack said:


> I once was walking back from hunting and kept hearing something following me back. Everytime I started walking it started walking and when I stopped it stopped. we'll finally I freaked out and started running back. Mind you I was 15 years old and hunting in the TN river bottoms by myself. We'll after I ran all the way back to the truck with this thing chasing I go to get in my truck and trip on the fishing line that got wrapped around my foot.


lmao


----------



## kennyg855

TTT - keep em coming. Great stories


----------



## john edwards

a buddy of mine was archery hunting the 1st week of november 2011 (it was warm in PA that week). He put a doe decoy in a cut cornfield 20 yds away and at like 4pm he has a dude walk up to it wearing only socks and shoe!! He started to video him with his iphone & when the guy gets close enough to see it's a decoy, he just kinda casually turns away and keeps walking. My buddy climbed out of his stand, to see if he was ok (the guy was in his 60's) and when he approached him and asked what the heck he's doing, the guy says he's just out enjoying nature! I wish I knew how to post the video on here. Oh, my buddy is a State Trooper so he called the zone car to come up and the guy was pinched for trespassing!!


----------



## a3dhunter

eric schmaus said:


> Believe it or not, I walked up on a man and a woman screwing on a blanket in the middle of the woods! Could'nt believe my eyes! lol


I couldn't believe you just stood there and watched until I told you to leave!

Treeslayer


----------



## Sukpad89

I will let everyone here figure out what happened but here is the story. While a freshmen in college meeting some new people I found my self in a group of very adventurious firends. I was the type of person that couldn't keep still myself and was researching unusual places to go near by. (school in central Maine) soon enough i discovered a ghost town that was abandoned in 1905 in Township 39. A month later we were off. Our crew of 5 piled into 2 vehicles, my jeep wrangler and a buddies explorer with enough gear to last everyone 7 days. We were only planning on going for 3 days car camping style. Well we got to the trail head that clearly hasn't been driven in years. We stated down cutting away fallen trees, clearing obsticles, and eventually got 28 miles down the trail with roughly 2 miles left by our calculations to go. We hit a spot that we could really get any further. We camped there and set out the next morning, finding a long way around deep stream we eventually got to a "field" we knew we were there. We quickly found an old foundation that was a tannery building based on some of the artificats we found there. We set up our 2 tents on the foundation and explored all day. That night we were having a fire and heard screams. Like little girl screams, we had all heard fisher and other native animals but that got us all a little unweary. 

Being a group of five we all grabed our firearms and flashlights and went on the search in the direction we heard the noise. We made it over a small ridge in the field and we all saw something. It was like a glowing, thing... Very fait glow but what ever it was, it was emiting a little light. It just sort of vanished... Unable to explaine what we saw we looked around a bit more then headed back to camp. We were gone all of 25 minutes and our roaring fire was completly extinguished (we left it safely at a low burn but we had lots of coals glowing red hot). Not one hot ember left we got the fire going again and no one really talked about it but we all knew we were all bothered by this. I spoke up first and asked if anyone poored water on the fire. Everyone said no... So we watched the fire burn out and went to bed.

About an hour later we heard a noise outside the tent. I grabed my trusty KelTec Sub2000 and opened up the tent to see a bear a few feet away. I let one rip waking everyone in the other tent up because they didn't hear the bear. Odd thing was the bear didn't scare off. we had to shoot between the bears feet a few times to get it to leave. After that we decided that we needed to take watch shifts. I went back to bed to be woken up for the next shift. We were doing a 3 on watch 2 off kinda deal so it was me and a buddy tending the fire. Maybe about 20 min into our shift we heard the screaming again and we reached for our flashlights and neither of the even flickered. we woke up the other guys and they came out and none of their lights worked either. The GPS didn't work... Nothing with batteries work. We got to the point where we went to the vehicles and neither would even crank one turn. I'm no fool and I parked my manuel jeep on the hill near the field at our camp. I mannaged to popstart it and we jumped the explorer to life.

By the light of the headlamps we pack up and managed to do the 30 mile trail ride back to the "Maine" road (thats a joke for you Mainers). We drove back to campus that morning and never went back. Every battery that we had with us including spare lithiums we had were completly flat. That is the absolute wierdes thing that happened to me in the north woods. Even my buddies vibrator was dead and I can't believe you read all of this. The place is real and I really did go there but it was a fun 3 day trip. The bear part is real and we did hear some unusual stuff but it is the north woods of Maine and I have come to except everything that is possiable is normal there. If you can guess what ghost town I'm talking about I will ship a cookie TYD.


----------



## bowhuntmn

I had a similar experience but we hiked in and our batteries never quit. We hiked about 12 miles down a narrow path along a river. We camped out on the bank of the river, which was all rocks. About the time we were going to bed we hear rocks being thrown in the river. We got out our flashlights and spot lights and there was nothing. We just shook it off and decided to have a couple of beers to relax again. About 15 minutes later we hear it again but closer and these rocks sound very large, again we start spotlighting the area but nothing. Keep in mind we are way off the beaten path and to think anyone was in the area would be crazy. Now we are on full alert trying to think of what or who could possibly be messing with us. Out of no where comes a wave of insane screaming noises that lasts about 20 minutes, now we are freaked out! We sat in a circle the rest of the night with our backs to each other watching and listening. After all this there was about 3 hours of silence and as soon as the sun came up we were packed and got out of there. When we got to the head of the trail, there in the middle of the trail was a pile of used fire works. We were extremely relieved and felt like a bunch of pansies knowing what the screaming sounds were. The objects being thrown in the river we still can't quite explain though.


----------



## drew13

Good story, Sukpad89. Sparked my interest since I'm from Maine... 

Here's an article about Riceville if you're interested... 
http://bangordailynews.com/2009/10/...st-hunters-probe-site-of-former-tannery-town/


----------



## J-Daddy

drew13 said:


> Good story, Sukpad89. Sparked my interest since I'm from Maine...
> 
> Here's an article about Riceville if you're interested...
> http://bangordailynews.com/2009/10/...st-hunters-probe-site-of-former-tannery-town/


Interesting article, I'd like to go there.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## Sukpad89

I was in Riceville. It was very cool, found some old tools and machinery. My girlfriend actually found an ancestor to someone who lived in Riceville and we learned some really cool stuff about the place. Very spooky camping there. Other cool place is Flagstaff Lake. Lots of info about the town and that song, it really brings a tear to your eye. Maine has some very hidden crazy places, I learned to never under estimate the North Woods. I went to Unity College so all you Maineac's know the kind of people I was around in college.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

bowhuntmn said:


> I had a similar experience but we hiked in and our batteries never quit. We hiked about 12 miles down a narrow path along a river. We camped out on the bank of the river, which was all rocks. About the time we were going to bed we hear rocks being thrown in the river. We got out our flashlights and spot lights and there was nothing. We just shook it off and decided to have a couple of beers to relax again. About 15 minutes later we hear it again but closer and these rocks sound very large, again we start spotlighting the area but nothing. Keep in mind we are way off the beaten path and to think anyone was in the area would be crazy. Now we are on full alert trying to think of what or who could possibly be messing with us. Out of no where comes a wave of insane screaming noises that lasts about 20 minutes, now we are freaked out! We sat in a circle the rest of the night with our backs to each other watching and listening. After all this there was about 3 hours of silence and as soon as the sun came up we were packed and got out of there. When we got to the head of the trail, there in the middle of the trail was a pile of used fire works. We were extremely relieved and felt like a bunch of pansies knowing what the screaming sounds were. The objects being thrown in the river we still can't quite explain though.


Beavers will use thier tails to make it sound like a bowlingball was dropped in. When they don't like you there they'll do that. The 1st time I heard it it was pitch black out and my light was out of batteries.


----------



## jawmarq

30 min after dark, i had a 2 doe follow me 120yds out of my stand about 10yds behind me before finally stopping. that creeped me out a bit.


----------



## Easlo

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easlo

Hoyt Havoc said:


> Beavers will use thier tails to make it sound like a bowlingball was dropped in. When they don't like you there they'll do that. The 1st time I heard it it was pitch black out and my light was out of batteries.


Yep..as a kid once camping out at a local river..Myself and a couple of others heard what sounded like basketball size rocks hitting the water...turned out to be beavers slapping the water to warn others of our presence.


----------



## Easlo

mdmountainman said:


> Very well done.


LOL!!:laugh:


----------



## Bchunter3006

Ttt


----------



## Wenty

About ten years ago I was hanging a stand for rifle season(public). It was mid october. I got my stand placed, beautiful day so I sat down, took in the sights, leaned my head back...no rush. I was sitting for about 20 minutes, just about ready to climb down when I heard something coming, sounded like a moose. It was loud. I could see movement quartering towards me...what the heck, a guy in full camo? He stopped dang near under my ladder stand, maybe 20yds and dropped his pants in record time...dude had the shlts in a bad way!! Insert 60 seconds of juicy fart noises {HERE} LMAO...it was like the dumb and dumber scene when jeff daniels is on the toilet!! He was having a tough day, convulsions and all! I was watching in amazement, like a trian wreck couldn't turn away! I bet my jaw was on the platform, I didn't know what to do!! I was trying to be quiet but was ready to burst out laughing! He starts wiping his arse and I yelled down...HEY. That guys head swung around so fast, he looked around for a few seconds and saw my ladder! At that point he knew he was busted, his head/eyes slowely rose up to see me!! One hand holding onto a popple tree and other hand holding a wad of tp...he raises his hand and says..."don't shoot!". I laughed so hard I had tears coming out of my eyes. He pulled those pants up faster than he pulled them down!! Surely made some marks in those shorts! I climbed down, he started apologizing. Said he was in his bow stand, squirts hit him and he didn't want to shart by his stand... "I just started running!" Dude ran a long ways, I found out where he was sitting, must have been a 400yd dash!! He was embarrased and kept apologizing, "i screwed your hunting", etc. "never knew you were here". I'll never forget it, the sight is burned into my retina and sound burned into my ear drums! 

I ended up dropping a nice 8pt opening day not 30 yds from the pile!


----------



## CaArcher

I found a older truck about 10 miles from the Highway. It was rusted up and been there a while, there was even a 2 point antler in the back with a string and a piece of tag in the back. 

I do not know if a hunter of the old days got stuck and left truck and piece of antler or if someone put it in there later. The antler is in my great-grandmother's garage.

Nothing spooky, I can barely watch a scary movie without hiding behind a pillow. I would hate to think if I heard a scream in the night! ukey:


----------



## Sukpad89

TTT More stories please


----------



## kennyg855

ttt


----------



## Stab 'em

This is one of my strangest, but now explainable: The first time I'd been to Alaska was for a DIY archery bear hunt a few years back. I went there alone and hunted alone out of a lodge with a truck to get me into nowhere. I had several promising spots mapped out to hunt based on my computer-scouting on Google Earth. One of these places was at the end of an old logging trail that had a small creek and beaver pond situated at the edge of a moss covered old growth forest. I drove there one afternoon to hunt this place but discovered that the AK Fish and Game had blocked the trail to vehicle traffic by pulling the culvert, so I parked the truck there so I could walk and hunt down the closed road. After getting my camo gear on I took off see what this place had to offer, just me and my bow and off I go with my Garmin in tow. A 1/4 mile or more away from the truck I rounded a bend in the trail that was cut around a rocky ridge on the edge of the old growth. That is when I started hearing these loud cries like a baby, with babbling and all sorts of weird noises coming from off in the woods where I had just walked through. I had never heard anything like this in nature before (or on National Geographic for that matter) and was a little freaked out because they sounded like a human child. I wanted to check it out and had thought I might have just found a bigfoot or something at first the way the cries sounded "human" and that it seemed to calm down when it fed. Then I thought maybe it was a Fish and Game officer messing with me with a mouth call (I would do that), but I knew was the only one for miles and miles around so I dismissed that thought. I stood there listening to these cries for five minutes or more, slowly making my way toward them but then they just tapered off and quit and it was dead silent again. Because I couldn't see what it was making that racket I decided to just keep heading down the road to my hunting destination instead of being torn up by a pissed off mother sasquatch training her young. That was almost three years ago, and I have just recently realized/discovered what it was that I was hearing. It was a baby black bear bawling in its den for a tit. It may not have turned out so good for me had I found out where that noise was coming from because mother bear don't sleep in hibernation as soundly as we once thought. Check out this video captured from a live camera feed of a mother and her two noisy cubs just a couple weeks ago.







The web site for live feed of jewel and her cubs: www.bear.org/livecams/jewel-den-cam.php


----------



## Sukpad89

Stab 'em said:


> This is one of my strangest, but now explainable: The first time I'd been to Alaska was for a DIY archery bear hunt a few years back. I went there alone and hunted alone out of a lodge with a truck to get me into nowhere. I had several promising spots mapped out to hunt based on my computer-scouting on Google Earth. One of these places was at the end of an old logging trail that had a small creek and beaver pond situated at the edge of a moss covered old growth forest. I drove there one afternoon to hunt this place but discovered that the AK Fish and Game had blocked the trail to vehicle traffic by pulling the culvert, so I parked the truck there so I could walk and hunt down the closed road. After getting my camo gear on I took off see what this place had to offer, just me and my bow and off I go with my Garmin in tow. A 1/4 mile or more away from the truck I rounded a bend in the trail that was cut around a rocky ridge on the edge of the old growth. That is when I started hearing these loud cries like a baby, with babbling and all sorts of weird noises coming from off in the woods where I had just walked through. I had never heard anything like this in nature before (or on National Geographic for that matter) and was a little freaked out because they sounded like a human child. I wanted to check it out and had thought I might have just found a bigfoot or something at first the way the cries sounded "human" and that it seemed to calm down when it fed. Then I thought maybe it was a Fish and Game officer messing with me with a mouth call (I would do that), but I knew was the only one for miles and miles around so I dismissed that thought. I stood there listening to these cries for five minutes or more, slowly making my way toward them but then they just tapered off and quit and it was dead silent again. Because I couldn't see what it was making that racket I decided to just keep heading down the road to my hunting destination instead of being torn up by a pissed off mother sasquatch training her young. That was almost three years ago, and I have just recently realized/discovered what it was that I was hearing. It was a baby black bear bawling in its den for a tit. It may not have turned out so good for me had I found out where that noise was coming from because mother bear don't sleep in hibernation as soundly as we once thought. Check out this video captured from a live camera feed of a mother and her two noisy cubs just a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The web site for live feed of jewel and her cubs: www.bear.org/livecams/jewel-den-cam.php


Thats really cool. Fisher kinda sound like a kid screaming to death. They are pretty freaky


----------



## Stab 'em

Sukpad69, when I read your post I thought that maybe you had heard a baby bear cub as well. As far as the dead batteries in the vehicles go, they don't charge well when two-tracking slowly down trails and being stopped and restarted a lot when clearing trees will drain the life out of a battery fairly quickly. I learned my lesson there more than once, and pay attention to that aspect of wheelin' in the sticks now. A dead car battery all the way out there would suck.


----------



## Sukpad89

I also always park on a hill whenever possiable and avoid autoboxes


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Wenty said:


> About ten years ago I was hanging a stand for rifle season(public). It was mid october. I got my stand placed, beautiful day so I sat down, took in the sights, leaned my head back...no rush. I was sitting for about 20 minutes, just about ready to climb down when I heard something coming, sounded like a moose. It was loud. I could see movement quartering towards me...what the heck, a guy in full camo? He stopped dang near under my ladder stand, maybe 20yds and dropped his pants in record time...dude had the shlts in a bad way!! Insert 60 seconds of juicy fart noises {HERE} LMAO...it was like the dumb and dumber scene when jeff daniels is on the toilet!! He was having a tough day, convulsions and all! I was watching in amazement, like a trian wreck couldn't turn away! I bet my jaw was on the platform, I didn't know what to do!! I was trying to be quiet but was ready to burst out laughing! He starts wiping his arse and I yelled down...HEY. That guys head swung around so fast, he looked around for a few seconds and saw my ladder! At that point he knew he was busted, his head/eyes slowely rose up to see me!! One hand holding onto a popple tree and other hand holding a wad of tp...he raises his hand and says..."don't shoot!". I laughed so hard I had tears coming out of my eyes. He pulled those pants up faster than he pulled them down!! Surely made some marks in those shorts! I climbed down, he started apologizing. Said he was in his bow stand, squirts hit him and he didn't want to shart by his stand... "I just started running!" Dude ran a long ways, I found out where he was sitting, must have been a 400yd dash!! He was embarrased and kept apologizing, "i screwed your hunting", etc. "never knew you were here". I'll never forget it, the sight is burned into my retina and sound burned into my ear drums!
> 
> I ended up dropping a nice 8pt opening day not 30 yds from the pile!


maybe he ate some bad corn and it was like shimere deer


----------



## whitetail97

Great story!!!


PassYoungBucks said:


> Back when i hunted in North West WI, I had a spot that was real close to a very old private cemetery. I never gave it much thought walking through those woods in the morning and evening in compete darkness. There were timber wolfs and black bears in the area and I never gave it much thought, that all changed one afternoon.
> While walking to my stand one cool and cloudy afternoon, I thought I seen some movement by my stand as I approached, I went into stealth mode as it was very easy to walk through the pine forest quietly.. I seen a flash of grey moving away from my stand and thought it was a timber wolf, I have encountered them as well as yotes in the area and it was no big surprise..
> 
> My API climber was already hung on the tree, so up I went as quietly as possible.. Settling in for my long wait the temps started to drop and a very light rain, almost mist started to fall... I sat there trying to wonder why it was getting so cold, there wasn't any mention of this in the forecast.. I surely wasn't dressed for this and was starting to get chilled to the bone.
> A light fog started to lift from the warm damp pine needles as the temps went lower and that's when it all went FUBAR for me!
> I looked over towards the hard woods that butted up to the pine growth I was in, the little cemetery that i mentioned earlier was right where the two met. It was a transition area that always produced good deer for me and one I miss hunting, but will never return there again..
> From my perch I could see just a little bit of the cemetery, a few head stones through the overgrowth of wild grasses. While looking out toward the headstones I seen movement again, it was moving out of the hardwoods out into the grave yard... IT WAS A MAN!!!!!!!
> The property he came out of is miles from any farm houses and is property we had exclusive rights to hunt, nobody was suppose to be there!
> I watched this person come into view and out of view, but never really got a good look at him. While trying to figure out who he was and why he came out of our woods to enter the cemetery i seen more movement from where he had come out at.. This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones.. They continued walking on the edge of the grave yard toward the guy who was still standing there, I readied my bow as i figured that he would spook the deer to me once they seen him. This is when it happened and is something i don't talk about much about and will remember the rest of my days on this earth.
> The man started to walk from the grave yard towards my side of the woods and the deer didn't even look his way! I'm still trying to figure out who this is and what he is doing there and now I am wondering why the deer don't see him!
> What happens next most if not all don't believe and that's why i don't talk about it, but i was there and know what i saw..
> He continues walking to my woods and passes between two of the deer with out so much as a look from any of them, this scared me bad!
> The hair on my neck was standing straight up and I could feel my heart ready to beat out of my chest, the man continues into the woods on a path that will take him 15 yards from my tree. As he gets closer I realize something isn't right about him at all, he is dressed in a dark grey suit with white hair.. I can see him plain as this day moving toward my location but not hearing him nor seeing his feet moving.
> With my bow still in my hand and the deer still is sight, I give him a big "Hey" which stops him in his tracks.. I proceed to ask him why he is trespassing and what he was doing there. His head slowly rises and my heart sank, the face of this thing was not of this world!!!!!! I am getting the chills I had at that very moment as I type this, the eyes is what sticks in my memory the most. They were Black as coal and looked right through you, it scared me to the point of panic..
> I seen movement over by where the deer were at and it was them taking off, It took my attention off this person for no more then a second or two..
> When i looked back at the person standing down on the path, it was gone and i mean gone gone... There is no way that anyone could have got out of my sight in such a short time, it vanished!!!!!!!
> Trying to collect myself was near impossible, I was 20+ feet up a pine tree and didn't want to be there anymore. I started grabbing all my stuff as fast as i could and the whole time I kept looking all around for this thing. I lowered my gear down and made it down the tree in record time. I left my treestand as well as a couple hooks and to this day have never gone back for them..
> My ordeal was not over, I still had a very long walk down a fire lane that i used to access the area. It was still a good hour before sunset so I could see fine, I walked at a very fast pace to put some distance between me and my stand..
> I kept looking over my shoulder as I walked, I was nervous like never before. I kept talking to God as I walked out of those woods asking for guidance and safe passage.. I dropped something out of my pack and had to stop to pick it up and did something i regret to this day, I looked back!
> There standing in the fire lane 75 yards from me was the man in the grey suit, with the light fog behind him!!!! I am man enough to say I screamed at this very moment, Like a little school girl to be more precise.. I turned and ran, i ran faster then the great Forest Gump, never looking back.. I kept asking God to help me, more like screaming it... I ran and ran till I couldn't run anymore, 100 yards from the road and my truck, i had to stop to catch my breath. i kept moving but it slowed to a walk.
> I noticed that the temps wernt cold anymore, in fact they were as warm as they were when I left the truck and i was sweating and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades.. I kept on to my truck talking to God the whole time, I was shaking very badly and just a mess. When I got to my truck there was a note on the windshield, it was wrote on a very old looking piece of paper and all crinkly... My heart sank as this didn't look normal to me either, it was very old looking.. I threw my stuff in the truck and took off down the road to where my buddy was hunting, I pulled in behind his truck and started blowing my horn.. It took him a good 20 minutes to come out and he was shaking up himself and after I told him all that had happened, he fessed up to having a similar experience in those woods I hunted and believed every word i told him.. He knows me and knows that I ain't afraid of anything out in them woods, well that was till this happened anyway....
> I finally took the note from my windshield and read what was one it.
> Now if you are a person who has light skin and is bothered by the super natural, you might not want to read this.. It is very scary but is also very true, I wont post this here as i don't want to scare any of the kids that might be reading this. Click on the link and it will take you to my page and i will post in on my message board.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=124097
> Thanks for reading!


----------



## greenhead2492

cbrock1145 said:


> a lot of post on here with screams in them..anyone ever hear an owl scream...will raise the neck hair. heard one one night will looking for a deer and if it had not flown out of the tree right above me i would have had no clue what it was...


I heard one this season as I was walking to my tree stand way before daylight and I did a 180 and sat in the truck until about 20 minutes before daylight... I guess it creeped me out because the land I was hunting is between two old indian graveyards....


----------



## Sukpad89

When barn owls get going they go crazy in the woods. Barred owls and greathonred are just cool. Screech Owls are my favorite to listen too... Soothing for such a little guy


----------



## Pope & Young 24

When I was probably 14-15 years old I was hunting off an old horse trail that runs back to a creek. The trail is in a tree line that is maybe 60 yards wide. I was looking out over a huge cut corn field as it was starting to get dark when this light appears in the woods on the other side of the creek. It was at least 600 yards away but I could see the light moving through the woods up the hill on the other side of the creek. As the light went up the hill there were more lights appearing. By the time they made it to the top of the hill there were maybe 12-15 lights. They were moving like it was people carrying lanterns. It was really weird and I've never seen anything like that since.


----------



## tiny52

weirdest thing I saw when I was a kid lasted the entire day.
A friend and I were small game hunting over a 10 mile stretch of logging road that traveled between our homes. Everything we shot vanished when it hit the ground.

The first shot was a woodcock that folded at the shot and landed on a bare area where the logging trucks loaded. It hit the ground maybe 30 yards in front of me and as soon as it touched the ground it just vanished.
My friend didnt see that one but an hour later he shot a red squirrel out of a tree, which fell straight down onto the road we were walking on and vanished as it touched the ground.
That really caught our attention!.

Maybe another hour passed and a grouse broke out of a ditch in front of us. Once again, it hit the ground and vanished in front of our eyes.

At that point we were pretty well spooked. We unloaded our shot guns and finished the day right there and then.


----------



## kennyg855

ttt


----------



## txcookie

tiny52 said:


> weirdest thing I saw when I was a kid lasted the entire day.
> A friend and I were small game hunting over a 10 mile stretch of logging road that traveled between our homes. Everything we shot vanished when it hit the ground.
> 
> The first shot was a woodcock that folded at the shot and landed on a bare area where the logging trucks loaded. It hit the ground maybe 30 yards in front of me and as soon as it touched the ground it just vanished.
> My friend didnt see that one but an hour later he shot a red squirrel out of a tree, which fell straight down onto the road we were walking on and vanished as it touched the ground.
> That really caught our attention!.
> 
> Maybe another hour passed and a grouse broke out of a ditch in front of us. Once again, it hit the ground and vanished in front of our eyes.
> 
> At that point we were pretty well spooked. We unloaded our shot guns and finished the day right there and then.


thats just creepy


----------



## tiny52

txcookie said:


> thats just creepy


I wouldn't forget it if I lived to be a thousand years old


----------



## rutnstrut

tiny52 said:


> weirdest thing I saw when I was a kid lasted the entire day.
> A friend and I were small game hunting over a 10 mile stretch of logging road that traveled between our homes. Everything we shot vanished when it hit the ground.
> 
> The first shot was a woodcock that folded at the shot and landed on a bare area where the logging trucks loaded. It hit the ground maybe 30 yards in front of me and as soon as it touched the ground it just vanished.
> My friend didnt see that one but an hour later he shot a red squirrel out of a tree, which fell straight down onto the road we were walking on and vanished as it touched the ground.
> That really caught our attention!.
> 
> Maybe another hour passed and a grouse broke out of a ditch in front of us. Once again, it hit the ground and vanished in front of our eyes.
> 
> At that point we were pretty well spooked. We unloaded our shot guns and finished the day right there and then.


You shouldn't have ate those mushrooms that were growing in the logging road


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

PassYoungBucks said:


> This time it was 5 deer, two mamma's and two little ones..


:rofl:


----------



## Turokman123

TTT, keep them coming


----------



## DiezelsDad

hossa1881 said:


> alright, this one is prolly not on the level of the gstring, but it still freaked me out a lil.
> 
> It was opening morning gun season in the middle of the rut and the weather was perfect. it just starting to get to where u could seean and I could hear deer chasing eachother all around me. Then all was quite for about 15 min until this little sneaky coyote came rustling through the saw grass. Being that he was after the same prey as me....i blasted him in the face with a 325gr hp from my .50 cal beowolf. Instantly the dog hit the ground and i thought he was a gonner. So about a half hour later i hear this gasp in the direction of where i shot the coyote. I put the glass on it and not only was this thing still alive it was able to sit up...with literally half of its head laying on the ground beneth it. I didnt shoot it again for fear of scarring all the deer away. This went on for about an hour later then it finnaly expired.
> 
> I thought this thing was possesed or something, never would i have thought something coulda lived after a devastating shot like that..especially for an hour and a half


WOW !!! very ethical ,,NOT........******bag !!


----------



## jace

DiezelsDad said:


> WOW !!! very ethical ,,NOT........******bag !!


You are peta


----------



## davejohnson2

tiny52 said:


> weirdest thing I saw when I was a kid lasted the entire day.
> A friend and I were small game hunting over a 10 mile stretch of logging road that traveled between our homes. Everything we shot vanished when it hit the ground.
> 
> The first shot was a woodcock that folded at the shot and landed on a bare area where the logging trucks loaded. It hit the ground maybe 30 yards in front of me and as soon as it touched the ground it just vanished.
> My friend didnt see that one but an hour later he shot a red squirrel out of a tree, which fell straight down onto the road we were walking on and vanished as it touched the ground.
> That really caught our attention!.
> 
> Maybe another hour passed and a grouse broke out of a ditch in front of us. Once again, it hit the ground and vanished in front of our eyes.
> 
> At that point we were pretty well spooked. We unloaded our shot guns and finished the day right there and then.


i have the same problem to, hit everything but just cant find em....yeah thats it.... :wink:


----------



## SculpinKing

cdavis2008 said:


> The next weird one was a snow white owl sitting in the middle of a road not far from where we saw the cat. This owl sat in the middle of the road for ten minutes while we sat there and watched it. We thought it may have been hurt so my dad got out of the truck and walked up to this thing, it just sat there until another truck drove passed us on the road, then this owl took off and flew straight into the side of this truck then flew off. We were so speachless after seeing this we just didnt talk about it for a while.


I know this post is over three years old at this point, but I read through the whole thread and didn't see anyone respond to this. What you saw was easily explainable, it was simply a Snowy Owl that was a bit south of its normal range. They live and bread in the arctic, but move south for the harsh winters. Occasionally when numbers get high, they will move into the northern US or further south. Winter 2011-2012, for instance, has been a major year with owls moving as far south as Dallas Texas and one even showed up on the air strip of Honolulu International Airport (it was promptly shot before it got sucked into a jet engine). The "strange" behavior you saw it actually very normal for them. Since they live in the arctic tundra where there are no trees, they don't really know how to sit on them when they first show up and will sit on the ground like they're used to. They're also extremely tolerant of humans being near them and will allow people to approach relatively close before flying.


----------



## Gunpowder

Saw a snowy White Owl here in N Indiana a few yrs back


----------



## badas93tsi

Ttmft


----------



## Mac of Michigan

ILDEERHUNTER said:


> Bigfoot! It's true.:cocktail:


And to think I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## bugs825

bump!


----------



## greenhead2492

snowy owls have also been found outside their normal ranges because occasionally they will get caught up in a wind stream that carries them to far


----------



## jw_334

Here's a strange one. Although explainable. Back during the last time that Haleys Comet could be seen in the sky (late 80's) I was just a kid of like 13. Me and several buddies decided we wanted to go out late at night away frow town and try to see the comet. So we piled into my friends car and his mom took us out of town to an overlook where it was nice and dark. We parked next to the only tree in the overlook area. When we got out of the car we immediately noticed a horrible smell. Smelled like a dead animal or something. We figured a dead deer must be close by. Anyway it was a cloudy night and we never saw the comet. So we went home. A few days later in the newspaper their was a story about a guy that had been murdered and they had found him hanging in a tree. Turned out to be the same tree we were parked under. And the body had been there while we were looking for the comet. Guess it wasn't a dead deer after all. We were all a little freaked after hearing that.


----------



## skeeter170

Ttt


----------



## badas93tsi

............


----------



## kennyg855

ttt


----------



## Throw Back

After about a mile and a half of hiking through the thickest brush on a wicked hill, two full bags of trash! I have NO IDEA WHY OR HOW


----------



## badas93tsi

Air deposit????


----------



## FIB

I may have told this one before but it's true. My Dad, his friend, and I were pheasant hunting in cental IL. We had been walking for a long time and began to cross a pasture and right in the middle of this pasture was a tombstone with our last name on it. I thought that was really wierd especially the location.


----------



## Tomjack

I was elk hunting in the very sparsely populated area of SW Colorado, not far from 4 Corners. Walking up thru a small gulch I saw the straight edge of something sticking out of the dirt. Reached down and it turned out to be a Wells Fargo Credit Card. The name and number were embossed in it so it could be read but the coloring was nearly washed out of the exposed one fourth. The expiration was 11 years past. I looked around a bit more for anything else and actually dug a small hole where it was to see if anything was buried but found nothing. When I got to camp I showed the landowner and he said no one ever gets to that part of the ranch but his hunters and he did not recognize the name. His family has owned the land for over 100 years. Now it gets even more strange. When I got home to PA, I spent some time researching the name and it was a unique name. Only found one person by that name in MN so I called Wells Fargo and spoke to someone there. They never had a person by that name in their system. EVER. The number came up for someone else so they felt it was a counterfeit. I can only come up with two ways that got there. It fell or was thrown out of a plane, OR a few years earlier, some guys robbed a bank in that area and then shot and killed a couple of troopers. They escaped into the rugged country and a year later a body of one of them was found about a mile from where I was. Could they have dropped it in their escape? Don't know but I beleieve the one guy was never captured nor was the money found.


----------



## FIB

Do you guys beleive in ghosts? I'm 47 and never thought I did but I'm beginning to think they exist.


----------



## YoungTNArcher

TTT for the old thread


----------



## Armed_AL

I seen a deer once!


----------



## echatham

duckaholic said:


> Holy crap? im not crazy? I have had rocks thrown at me and im talking big rocks flying through tree tops at me while camping and hunting. Had friends with me who witnessed it. And let me tell you the spot light and auto .270win didnt prevent it from happening again that night. Once while walking down a steep ridge in that area turkey hunting my buddy was up front and i saw the rock come over my head and almost hit him! I charge up the ridge with the trusty 12ga and see absolutely NOTHING!!!!!!!!! wth? needless to say we dont hunt there much anymore.


if you ever watched that show on history or discovery or whatever channel it is with those guys that look for bigfoot, thats one of the things they swear it does, chuck big*** rocks at you.


----------



## Captain1221

Once when I was a kid(14 or 15) me and a friend snuck out of our houses one night and met in field between our houses to get drunk and then go to a girls house who was having a sleep over with a few other girls. Well we got to the field and got all settled in to start drinking the stolen whiskey from my parents liquor cabinet and all of a sudden everything in the woods came alive. We heard all sorts of weird screeching noises and a bunch of other weird noises. All of a sudden a huge bright light raised above the tree tops 75 yards away. The light was crazy bright and lit up the whole area we were in. We could see 200 yards away and it was 12-1 am. There was no sounds just the bright light. The animals started to go crazy and even the wind seemed to pick up heavily. The light continued to go straight up and then just disappeared after 15-30 seconds. The animals and wind went dead silent after the light went away, I mean it went dead silent after the light went away. We were creeped out a bit, but we had a bottle of whiskey and some girls to get to, so we proceeded to drink. We told the girls about it when we got to their house, but they didn't believe us.

A few days later my Dad and I were setting up our boat to head out fishing. The neighbor lady who lives across the street from where me and my buddy were sitting when we saw the light came walking up our driveway crying her eyes out. We ran up to her and asked her what was wrong. She was hysterical and we couldn't understand what she was saying. Finally we got her to calm down and tell us what happened. She said "They took him, you have to help. They took him" My Dad asked what she was talking about and her response was "The ALIENS!!! They took me and my husband the other night! They dropped me off down the road this morning, but they still have him." As she was walking away she turned around and said "They are watching us, watching you, they have this whole neighborhood wired! Be careful!"
I'm not sure whatever happened to her husband, but the family moved out of that house within the month. Her daughter who was in my grade never came back to school either.

That is a true story! No bull. I'm not saying I believe the alien story, but something definitely happened up there that night. My buddy and I who were sober saw the light and a few days later this lady came up to the house and said all that. Ill never forget it til the day I die.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

I wanna believe you but it's one of those things where you would have to be there. 


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## Michigander2010

This is a story that happened to me as a Kid (7 or 8) while On One of My adventures while Hunting with my bb gun.We Lived Out in the country and I had access to Hundres of places out in the wild to go and play and explore. I had this fascination with this Huge Hill across the road from where we lived.I was like a Mountain to me surrounded By huge pine trees that seemed to grow Into the clouds, One day i decided I am going to the top of that hill just to see what was it is Like. I get close to the top and come across this small sandy spot and I see the corner of what turned out to be a briefcase that was Buried in the sand. I pull it out and Open it up and find a small pistol Inside with a Bunch of notes and a maps and a bunch of other stuff I didn't understand . I close the briefcase and start looking around .I got this scared chill I will never forget ,like someone or something was watching and was about to get me. I took off down the Hill and went straight Home and showed My Mom the Briefcase . She opened it and when she looked through it she slammed it shut and immediately called My dad at work . He left work and was Home in 15 minuted and I still remember this Look on my parents face when they looked through this briefcase. My dad was a war veteran serving in WW 2 and Korea and I don't remember any other time he was as ever scared as he was with that briefcase I found. I told Him where I found it and he told Me that I was not supposed to be there to begin with and never talk about finding it or even being there. Being a kid it puzzled me and didn't Understand why But it was never brought Up again. My dad took the briefcase back where I told Him I found it and put it back and it was never mentioned ever again. I asked My dad When he was On his Deathbed about it and here fused to speak about it.That was 17 years ago.. 
My Mom died last december from cancer and right before the end I asked her if she remembered Me finding that briefcase and she said she did and would not tell me anything about it. So to this day I dont know what was so un-nerving about my discovery.I guess i never will .

I have 4 brothers and 4 sisters and I never mentioned anything to them about it. Being a kid I forgot about it in a couple days.Over the years I asked My brothers and sisters if Mom or Dad ever mentioned anything about that briefcase I found and none of them ever heard about it. 

I will never forget that day and i will never Know the story behind the Briefcase ... I will never forget the day I Un-nerved a war veteran to the core with it.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

Go back and see if it's there. 


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## Caligater

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> Go back and see if it's there.
> 
> 
> Not sent from my iPod touch...


That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Gunpowder

Michigander2010 said:


> This is a story that happened to me as a Kid (7 or 8) while On One of My adventures while Hunting with my bb gun.We Lived Out in the country and I had access to Hundres of places out in the wild to go and play and explore. I had this fascination with this Huge Hill across the road from where we lived.I was like a Mountain to me surrounded By huge pine trees that seemed to grow Into the clouds, One day i decided I am going to the top of that hill just to see what was it is Like. I get close to the top and come across this small sandy spot and I see the corner of what turned out to be a briefcase that was Buried in the sand. I pull it out and Open it up and find a small pistol Inside with a Bunch of notes and a maps and a bunch of other stuff I didn't understand . I close the briefcase and start looking around .I got this scared chill I will never forget ,like someone or something was watching and was about to get me. I took off down the Hill and went straight Home and showed My Mom the Briefcase . She opened it and when she looked through it she slammed it shut and immediately called My dad at work . He left work and was Home in 15 minuted and I still remember this Look on my parents face when they looked through this briefcase. My dad was a war veteran serving in WW 2 and Korea and I don't remember any other time he was as ever scared as he was with that briefcase I found. I told Him where I found it and he told Me that I was not supposed to be there to begin with and never talk about finding it or even being there. Being a kid it puzzled me and didn't Understand why But it was never brought Up again. My dad took the briefcase back where I told Him I found it and put it back and it was never mentioned ever again. I asked My dad When he was On his Deathbed about it and here fused to speak about it.That was 17 years ago..
> My Mom died last december from cancer and right before the end I asked her if she remembered Me finding that briefcase and she said she did and would not tell me anything about it. So to this day I dont know what was so un-nerving about my discovery.I guess i never will .
> 
> I have 4 brothers and 4 sisters and I never mentioned anything to them about it. Being a kid I forgot about it in a couple days.Over the years I asked My brothers and sisters if Mom or Dad ever mentioned anything about that briefcase I found and none of them ever heard about it.
> 
> I will never forget that day and i will never Know the story behind the Briefcase ... I will never forget the day I Un-nerved a war veteran to the core with it.


I bet it was a Mob site for dumping bodies. I have heard stories of hunters here in IN. They walking in and guys in suits walking out.


----------



## Christopher67

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> Go back and see if it's there.
> 
> 
> Not sent from my iPod touch...



This is what i would do.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

spent the whole day on and off reading this entire thread.....there goes a wasted day in my life!!! lol


----------



## 7thSeal

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> spent the whole day on and off reading this entire thread.....there goes a wasted day in my life!!! lol


It took 43 pages before you had a hint that your time was being wasted? Sounds like you were quite interested to me lol.


----------



## elksnout

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> spent the whole day on and off reading this entire thread.....there goes a wasted day in my life!!! lol


Was somebody holding a gun to yer head?


----------



## Lost Man

When I was younger, maybe 16 or 17, I was checking out some public land in the pine barrens of NJ, alone, and have always looked for the nastiest, thickest stuff I can find while on public land. After crawling hands and knees through some of NJs finest thorn patches I came to a huge, probably 100 qt., cooler in a very small clearing. I walked up to it and saw that it had some trash bags and giant rocks stacked on the lid. I turned around a quickly pushed my way out of the woods. These days I'd open it, not sure why I didn't then. Fast forward to last year, a friend and I were again in the pine barrens (Wharton SF) scouting and we busted through to a decent looking opening with lots of deer sign. I saw a log fashioned like a seat and some leaves kicked out so I walked up to it to it and lying there was about a 12" purple "replica" of a mans junk. I turned to my friend and said, "this spot's yours buddy". Maybe I should stay out of the pine barrens.


----------



## arduckaholic

Previously known as just duckaholic but couldn't re log in after so long changed to new profile. The guy in holly springs has heard owls he was pretty unnerved over it. 

Not me but one of my uncles and afew friends were bowfishing what we call the lower lake. A couple ducks were swimming along just up in front of them out of their lights when there was a commotion and one duck was gone. Well thinking it was a huge catfish he kicked the trolling motor on high and ran down a mud cloud up to the buckbrush where they heard something get out and walk into the woods. He joked that he's never seen a catfish on land walking around and it must be a gator. No one really believed him but a year later I talked to the corps of engineers head biologist about it and he said they trapped one in the main lake and let it loose there. 


While bowfishing with my same buddy and his fiancé in my boat last year around July or august we get the boat on the trailer and head out. We had the windows down and I was in no hurry worn out as it was around 1:30 or 2am we round a bend just out of the ramps view and a critter crossed the road. This is almost a 90 degree turn so I wasn't goin fast at all. Kinda puzzled at what I saw I ask my buddies fiancé sitting next to me n him on other side what the heck was that!? I said a big ****? They said no, I said a coyote? No again I was trying to hear a logical response because I knew what I thought I had seen. I asked again well what and my buddy confirmed what I thought I had seen. He said " dude I ain't gonna lie and you may think I'm crazy but that looked like a damn monkey" we all agreed that's what we saw by the size shape color and way it loped across road down the ditch and into the woods. Not a Sasquatch per say but a monkey like in the jermanji or however you spell it monkey. I pleaded to go back and let's look but they freaked and didn't seem to enthused as only I was armed with a .357mag. Well about 2 miles later were still discussing what we had seen and joking about how it was in the boat probably. Well as I get in my own world I come to a 90degree turn in the road with a house close to the left side starring ahead down the road not paying attention arm out the window replaying in my head what we saw I heard a growling snarling commotion coming at me remember my arm out the window?? In my peripheral I see something coming at me as I'm making the turn well I screamed like a girl thinking the monkey got me about the time it barks and I see it's a huge great pyraneise dog after me we laughed the rest ofthe way home apparently they saw it the whole time coming for the truck!


----------



## glw111

While sitting in a small eight foot high ladder stand I had a 10foot gator come out of some palmettos, lay down about 20 yds. away facing me for 10 minutes or so. Then he got up and crawled down the tree line I had come in on, stopping every 10 yds or so and repeating laying perfectly still (like a log) routine before crawling on. He disappeared from sight as night began to fall and I was feeling better about the situation until I realized that was my landmark out down that treeline. Right before dark he came back and lay down not even 12 yds from my stand off to my right side watching a hog wallow next to a dry pond. He was hunting too and I figured he had eaten here before at this bbq. A big boar hog came around the edge of the pond but it must have been too big for his tastes or maybe he preferred a sow but he never moved. I shot and missed and had to recover my arrow to check for blood because I wasn't sure I'd missed at that point. Carefully watching him I got down and giving him room I recovered my bloodless arrow. I was glad I missed because at this point all I wanted to do was make tracks to the truck and say good bye to the gator. And that's what I did giving him a very wide berth and as I walked down that tree line I couldn't help but wonder if there were other gators I might encounter that were hunting as well. I did make it out and had sweet dreams that night of alligators. That was the first time I had ever seen one in the woods while hunting. I was about 100 yards from Guana Lake in north Florida. Any body else had a similar experience?


----------



## glw111

While sitting in a small eight foot high ladder stand I had a 10foot gator come out of some palmettos, lay down about 20 yds. away facing me for 10 minutes or so. Then he got up and crawled down the tree line I had come in on, stopping every 10 yds or so and repeating laying perfectly still (like a log) routine before crawling on. He disappeared from sight as night began to fall and I was feeling better about the situation until I realized that was my landmark out down that treeline. Right before dark he came back and lay down not even 12 yds from my stand off to my right side watching a hog wallow next to a dry pond. He was hunting too and I figured he had eaten here before at this bbq. A big boar hog came around the edge of the pond but it must have been too big for his tastes or maybe he preferred a sow but he never moved. I shot and missed and had to recover my arrow to check for blood because I wasn't sure I'd missed at that point. Carefully watching him I got down and giving him room I recovered my bloodless arrow. I was glad I missed because at this point all I wanted to do was make tracks to the truck and say good bye to the gator. And that's what I did giving him a very wide berth and as I walked down that tree line I couldn't help but wonder if there were other gators I might encounter that were hunting as well. I did make it out and had sweet dreams that night of alligators. That was the first time I had ever seen one in the woods while hunting. I was about 100 yards from Guana Lake. Any body else had a similar experience?


----------



## deadx

Don`t stop now.Let`s see some more.


----------



## Danno75

deadx said:


> Don`t stop now.Let`s see some more.


I agree, this thread and the tresspasser thread are the two best threads on AT. Sticky?


----------



## arduckaholic

As you may have seen here in Arkansas we've been having several wildfires break out. One less than a half mile from my house and property. My uncle is on the fire department and said while one of the guys was spraying he saw something run out low to the ground and climb a tree being an avid **** hunter he said it was no **** looked to be 50+ lb and had a long black tail any way it started going out the limbs from tree to tree away from the fire and smoke and he said it was big enough to sag the limbs down. My friends saw a black panther about 3 years ago in a pasture that borders where the fire was. This was last Sunday


----------



## BASSFAN07

arduckaholic said:


> As you may have seen here in Arkansas we've been having several wildfires break out. One less than a half mile from my house and property. My uncle is on the fire department and said while one of the guys was spraying he saw something run out low to the ground and climb a tree being an avid **** hunter he said it was no **** looked to be 50+ lb and had a long black tail any way it started going out the limbs from tree to tree away from the fire and smoke and he said it was big enough to sag the limbs down. My friends saw a black panther about 3 years ago in a pasture that borders where the fire was. This was last Sunday


I believe it. Had a friend get one in the top of his barn one time in LA.
My dad watched one cross the road at about 100 yards while looking out the window of where we stay and hunt here in NC. Black as night. And they say they don't exist......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNKK

BASSFAN07 said:


> I believe it. Had a friend get one in the top of his barn one time in LA.
> My dad watched one cross the road at about 100 yards while looking out the window of where we stay and hunt here in NC. Black as night. And they say they don't exist......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last spring my parents came down from MN. so I took them to wilmington. On the way down I-40 near the rest stop at Warsaw we saw a large black cat on the side of the highway. It was a trip! Never thought I would see one. 
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arduckaholic

Have y'all seen Si Robertson arguing about seeing one? I don't remember what DVD it's on but it's pretty funny


----------



## skeeter170

We need sticky thus thread


----------



## naterIN

I was fishing a small creek for smallies one time using a topwater walk-the-dog lure (Sammy 100). I'm watching my retrieve as it zigs-zags back to me and out of the corner of my eye see a great horned owl swoop low over the water about 20-25 feet in front of me. I was shocked for a second, thinking that I just watched an owl nab a fish from the creek. Then I looked at my rod and saw that my line was no longer leading to the water--it was leading up into the owl's perch on a rocky outcropping. The owl had the Sammy in its talons. We stared at each other, she as confused as me, I'm sure. Fortunately it dropped it and flew off before getting tangled/hooked. One of my coolest outdoor experiences.

I've also watched a fully mature sugar maple that was probably 100-120 feet tall crack spontaneously and fall into a river. That was pretty neat

While shed hunting in an urban woods one year I found a couple shrinkwrapped items (battery, cable, manuals, etc.) from a cell phone. Then I found the phone. Brand new. Then the box. Then another phone. Then another 3-4 boxes, all sealed shut. Not really thinking things through, I stuffed a couple of the phones (blackberries, etc.) in my pocket and went home. Eventually my senses came to me and I decided that the phones had been stolen. So I called the police and an officer came to pick them up and said a detective would follow up with me. Next thing I know, I'm in the "soft interview" room at the local station, being half-interrogated about the phones as if I stole them myself. When the detective finally decided I was no thief, I took him to the woods, where we found another 4 or 5 phones in an underpass below a nearby highway. 

Turns out the local AT&T retail location had reported a break-in a couple months prior, with the thieves taking several bags full of merchandise. The police had guessed wrong about their escape route, which apparently included the woods as a pass through.


----------



## JMart294

I was hunting 6 years ago in Saline County Illinois and saw a Sika deer. A Sika In the middle of southern Illinois. 3 days later i seen it on the front page of the local newspaper. I still dont know the story behind it.


----------



## arduckaholic

Ttt


----------



## Raehunt12

I was out hunting one morning before sunrise and heard a wooshing noise next to me. I could see a faint white outline and i quickly turned on my flashlight just to see that i was honestly 6 feet away from this frickin huge owl! Creepiest thing ever! Then it flew to a differrnt tree a little farther away and eventually flew off but oh boy! Did that get the heart poundin!


----------



## Michael Myers

I Seen a Big foot once....Then i realized it was just my Buddy Mic who is 6'9,lol


----------



## bugs825

echatham said:


> if you ever watched that show on history or discovery or whatever channel it is with those guys that look for bigfoot, thats one of the things they swear it does, chuck big*** rocks at you.


I have heard this a lot. I pefer to throw small rocks really fast. I am SO happy that I have my CWP. Betty goes everywhere with me. LOL!!!

Nathan


----------



## Gunpowder

I see comments about if BF was real hunters would see him. That got me thinking-how many hunters never see the big trophy, only catch a glimpse or are even lucky to even fill the freezer each year. Hmmmmm :wink:


----------



## bugs825

If I see him hes going on the wall....BF that is!

Nathan


----------



## MarshBuck89

Last year...during gun season here in WI a gentleman was wearing an orange Chicago Bears jersey as his 50% blaze clothing above the waist. I think he wouldve been more safe, as far as getting shot goes, if he was wearing carharts and fake antlers on his head!


----------



## BlueDevil

ttt


----------



## 09blackonblack

A few days ago checking my camera, I hear something move above me. And look up and about 10 yards away a bird falls to the ground out of the air dead. I thought that was pretty weird.


----------



## bugs825

ttt


----------



## JimmyC

Wow! Some excellent stories!

Fact or fiction it was a great read!

For those telling the truth... thanks for sharing!

For those making up stories... thanks for entertaining!


----------



## Southern Hunter

naterIN said:


> I was fishing a small creek for smallies one time using a topwater walk-the-dog lure (Sammy 100). I'm watching my retrieve as it zigs-zags back to me and out of the corner of my eye see a great horned owl swoop low over the water about 20-25 feet in front of me. I was shocked for a second, thinking that I just watched an owl nab a fish from the creek. Then I looked at my rod and saw that my line was no longer leading to the water--it was leading up into the owl's perch on a rocky outcropping. The owl had the Sammy in its talons. We stared at each other, she as confused as me, I'm sure. Fortunately it dropped it and flew off before getting tangled/hooked. One of my coolest outdoor experiences.
> 
> I've also watched a fully mature sugar maple that was probably 100-120 feet tall crack spontaneously and fall into a river. That was pretty neat
> 
> While shed hunting in an urban woods one year I found a couple shrinkwrapped items (battery, cable, manuals, etc.) from a cell phone. Then I found the phone. Brand new. Then the box. Then another phone. Then another 3-4 boxes, all sealed shut. Not really thinking things through, I stuffed a couple of the phones (blackberries, etc.) in my pocket and went home. Eventually my senses came to me and I decided that the phones had been stolen. So I called the police and an officer came to pick them up and said a detective would follow up with me. Next thing I know, I'm in the "soft interview" room at the local station, being half-interrogated about the phones as if I stole them myself. When the detective finally decided I was no thief, I took him to the woods, where we found another 4 or 5 phones in an underpass below a nearby highway.
> 
> Turns out the local AT&T retail location had reported a break-in a couple months prior, with the thieves taking several bags full of merchandise. The police had guessed wrong about their escape route, which apparently included the woods as a pass through.


On a similar note: 10 to 12 years ago my brother and I were bass fishing in the Apalachicola River and headed into what we call the brothers well as we fished we rounded a bend and there was a bald eagle. He sat perched on a limb just above the water, so we slowed down and started to just watch him thinking how cool it was. As we got a little closer he tried to take off but couldn't go anywhere. He had a trot line hook around his leg.. well that was something we had never seen before.. but what to do about it? Well have you ever seen a bald eagle up close? They are extremely big, eyes bore hole into you and wings that seem 5 feet across..well my brother kicked the stern of the boat in towards him and I caught the limb he was on.. he calmly just sat and watched.. well all I could do was lean toward him with my knife and try to cut the nylon string that was attached to the hook. I was no more than 2 feet from him and he just sat very calm. I cut the string and pushed the boat away from him.. well he sat for just a moment like what was that all about.. then in one single movement he was air born.. as the day faded we sat on the dock at camp and watched a eagle patrol over the river and we wondered if it was him...it's something you will never forget...


----------



## yellodog

that sir, is as cool as it gets!


----------



## gtsum2

southernhunter - great story..about as good as it gets right there!


----------



## Darth_Bane

southernhunter that is awesome what you did for a majestic bird like that. Round of applause for that.


----------



## BlueDevil

excellent!! If you hadn't been out there you couldn't have helped that eagle fly again. Great story!



Southern Hunter said:


> On a similar note: 10 to 12 years ago my brother and I were bass fishing in the Apalachicola River and headed into what we call the brothers well as we fished we rounded a bend and there was a bald eagle. He sat perched on a limb just above the water, so we slowed down and started to just watch him thinking how cool it was. As we got a little closer he tried to take off but couldn't go anywhere. He had a trot line hook around his leg.. well that was something we had never seen before.. but what to do about it? Well have you ever seen a bald eagle up close? They are extremely big, eyes bore hole into you and wings that seem 5 feet across..well my brother kicked the stern of the boat in towards him and I caught the limb he was on.. he calmly just sat and watched.. well all I could do was lean toward him with my knife and try to cut the nylon string that was attached to the hook. I was no more than 2 feet from him and he just sat very calm. I cut the string and pushed the boat away from him.. well he sat for just a moment like what was that all about.. then in one single movement he was air born.. as the day faded we sat on the dock at camp and watched a eagle patrol over the river and we wondered if it was him...it's something you will never forget...


----------



## Stab 'em

Another eagle story, though not as heroic as Southern Hunter... While in Alaska hunting black bear I had also set crab traps for lunch and dinner feasting, plus to take home some of that meat also. The lodge owner I rented from told me to dump the leftover shell and meat pieces in the bay for the ocean critters to feast on. So one morning I took a 5 gallon bucket half filled with shells down to the end of the dock to pitch in the ocean. Apparently the local roosting pair of eagles had seen this before because as I had the contents of the bucket in mid flight one of the eagles was swooping in to investigate the freshly deposited goodies. I didn't know it was coming in until it swooped in not ten yards in front of me. It spooked me seeing it come in so fast out of the corner of my eye, but not for long as I took in the whole scene.


----------



## Powderhorn

Early 70's near Salt Plains Lake in NW Oklahoma we had #4 offset leghold traps set on a dead angus steer and had been doing well on coyotes and a bobcat or two. We were not ready for the mature Bald Eagle that we had one morning. It had apparently lit near the carcass and had stepped on one of the trap pans. We could see him from the road and when we glassed him we could tell he was caught. We drove into the property and eased the old Dodge flatbed his direction all the while trying to figure out what to do, We decided to take an old Levis quilted denim jacket and throw over him to immobilize him while we examined the leg. Mad as a wet hen as we missed with the first throw and he was letting us know it. He would spread his wings, nearer to a 7' foot span than 5, and hiss like a demon. We could see that the leg was shattered and only the skin was actually holding it together. We decided to cut it off and cranked up the propane burner and put a branding iron in, as we were going to cauterize the leg after the cut. He had most likely been in the trap only a couple of hours and didn't seem to be too worn out from the ordeal. I held te jacket closed as my buddy removed the talon and a couple of inches of leg. Next we cauterized the leg bone and skin and got what appeared to be a good seal. Was really funny when we turned him loose as he tried to hop away and fell over a couple of times. Finally took off and flew back towards Cottonwood Point and the roost trees. Eagles in Oklahoma migrate and 'Stumpy" as we nicknamed him, stayed for three years without leaving. Pretty easy to recognize him as he 'hopped' around in the fields feeding on ducks and geese. Finally took off when the others started migration during the 4th year. I had 35mm pics that have been lost during one of my many moves and through a divorce. Wish I could find them as it was quite a sight.


----------



## 350-P&Ybull

One day sitting in a ground blind, I watched a ruffle grouse feeding at about 10 yards away. about 10 min. of watching, a hawk flew down and nailed this grouse. while eating the grouse a second hawk flew down and nailed the first hawk. killing it. and ate him. I took pictures but the sun was shinning in the lense so all my pics washed out.


----------



## Chassit

A few years back I was nymph fishing Bear Creek here in CO. This is a little stream as anyone who lives around here can attest to and so I had *maybe* 20' line out. As I am fishing I see some movement out of the corner of my eye. Turning to look I saw the absolute largest mulie doe I've ever seen grazing at the stream's edge close enough I coulda hit her with my line. She was a good sized animal and I'm a pretty little guy so I got a little nervous and jumped up waving my arm and rod in the air to scare her off (which it did). To this day, I don't understand why she came down to eat right next to me, fly fishing is an active sport and I was moving quite a bit (casting if nothing else). Anyways, I never get tired of telling that story hahah.


----------



## greenhead2492

A couple of years ago I was dove hunting in a field. I had a few dove decoys clipped on the barbed wire fence a few feet behind me. Well a Red Tailed Hawk thought they were easy prey and flew right along the fence and side swooped and attempted to take off with the decoy but only knocked it around. It was really a cool sight.


----------



## 4Harchery

Heres my scary story:

Bow season is still 50 days away... Now thats scary!


----------



## TheCooper

Alright heres my story. When I was 13 years old me and my stepdad were up in a doubleman treestand on his friend Sams property. We got there at least an hour before daylight, not sure what time. Anyway as we were sitting up there I saw a light all of a sudden, it looked kind of like a candle because it flickered with the wind. We were hunting in real thick stuff so I had to move my head back and forth to see this thing coming toward me about 100 yards away at my left. Finally I convinced myself I wasn't seeing things and whispered to my stepdad that there was a light over to the left, he said he didn't see anything so I looked again and finally saw it again. I told him once more and he saw it too. We kept keeping track of the light until it got about 50 yards away then it went behind a tree and I never saw it again. To this day I can hardly even think about it without it freaking me out. Well thats my story about one of the few weird things that have happened to me!


----------



## basspro05

One of the best threads I have ever read on any forum...keep this one going!


----------



## Bowhuntertim214

No yeti or unicorn here, but one day I was walking through the woods and hear a big THUMP right behind me. Made me jump it was so close. I turned around to see a big ol' fox squirrel laying on the ground...darn thing fell out of the tree. Had to be at least 50 feet by where he landed. When I took a step towards it and it started to move and crawl with it's front legs. Back half was dragging, but he got to the base of a tree and pulled himself on up... kinda one of those things you wonder when watching the squirrels jump around...do they ever just miss one and fall?? well, they do!


----------



## Gopherman

Last year, I was hunting on the Canadian border. At dusk, I start to make my way back to the truck, but get side-tracked by a buck and three does playing in a field. So they wouldn't see me, I step behind a good sized shrub and just watch them for a while. All of a sudden, they stop playing and run directly at me. The buck stops about six feet from me and just stares at me. Next, the does come up and start chasing each other around me for approximately, two minutes. Coolest thing that I have ever seen.


----------



## msukicker85

Been a while but ttt. Some awesome stories.


----------



## D_Shane

I've been told this is funny, to me it still isn't. After a few years it might be, but not yet. This was two years ago in the Florida panhandle on the military reservation.

First the back story. I got a GPS to toy around with, never used one before always used map and compass. Still rarely use it unless I happen upon an area while wandering around that might make a good spot and I want to check it out later.
My daughter had be wanting to do a few of those geocache things. So we uploaded a bunch for the area, but never got into it.

Anyways, one day I got off work early and decided to go scouting for an area to hunt. I was keeping track on the GPS and marking spots of interest, I wanted to check out on the maps later. A BLIP on the screen showed a geocache a few hundred yards away, putting me a mile or so away from any drivable trails. So off I go. Not really looking around much anymore, but blindly following the indicator on the GPS. Get to where it shows I'm withing a few feet of the cache and start scanning the ground. Don't see anything.

Now, when you are in the woods, you expect to hear leaves rustle, twigs snap, squirrels etc. But absolutely not hear some say "how's it goin''" from 5 FEET AWAY!!!!!
I STILL think I had a mild heart attack that day!!! The military groups do field exercises out there all the time, and usually close sections down for them. The Rangers however, just like scaring the crap out of people!!
I now have this, this, [email protected]@ looking at me with the biggest, whitest grin, all decked out in a gillie suit looking thing, thinking its the funniest thing in the world. He chuckles a little and says "sorry man, just had to" Ha ha ha. REAL funny dude. I PEED a little !!!! He's still talking but all I can hear is my heart pounding, and I think I'm starting to hear a murmur.
I start walking away, screw this place...I can hear my own heart beat for Gods sake. Behind me I can hear him say the _cache_ is under the tree as a few other unseen voices giggle.
Man, I could feel my neck pulsing all the way back to the truck. Never went back there again. 

I tell ya, he's lucky I left when I did or I'd a gotten my [email protected]@ whooped and he'd have gotten an earful !


----------



## Gig49

I was fly fishing the Narial river in NE Victoria when I suddenly heard noise and scrub breaking near me. At first I was concerned because the area is noted for having a feral dog population and they are not to be taken lightly, but it was approximately 10 Fallow deer which had come to the stream for a drink. I just froze and they kept drinking. I was fortunate as the wind was blowing away from me, it was not planned as I was just fishing but it was great just to see them so close about 20-25 feet from me. It was only when I flicked my rod that they saw me and took off across the stream. I moved further up river to continue fishing. This happened several years ago but our meeting I will never forget.


----------



## zell

Last year i went hunting with my father in law and a very close friend of ours. We went to the same WMA we always go to but something strange happened. This particular day there was someone in our favorite spot so we decided to try out luck at a different spot about 10 miles further up the road. THe week before I took a doe in this same area. While driving up the trail there is a area where you can park and it's next to a large puddle of water. Well, we happen to arrive at about 4:30am and were planning on getting out but noticed something weird. There was a extremely bright light come up out of the woods. Now when you get to the actual edge of the woods you can see where it drops down into a large open area. I have explored this area for i would say at least 4 hours AT LEAST! THere is nothing in sight other than woods and a stream. No other way to get to this area other than going through the main trail and walking to it. Now on our way up to this spot there was no one other than 1 truck parked at my favorite spot. 

THe light was bright like a large spot light being pointed up toward the edge of the woods. It would fade in and out continously. We bagan to hear things outside of our truck but because it was pitch black we could not see. ALl our stuff was in the bed of the truck so we had no flashlight to check. I did turn the truck lights on but when i did there was nothing. We were to freaked out to check so we didn't. As soon as there was light we decided to go check it out. We walked for what must have been about 2 or 3 hours in the direction of the light. We walked about 50 yards apart each. WE found nothing no evidence of a fire or anything. WE hollared for others in the area and nothing. Till this day we cannot explain what it was or who it was that was in that area. 

WE have never gone back to that same spot and will never go back due to the fact that it scared the living S*** out of us.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

i was with my gf and two other people going gator hunting down here in florida. we were driving across a pasture and we see a naked guy running across the pasture followed by a pack (more then 5 not exactly sure of the number tho) of small white dogs, that my gf said had to be Maltese's.

every one would have thought i was on drugs if i didnt have 3 other witnesses.

on a side note my gf wanted me to shoot him because she did not want to even think about what he was doing to those poor Maltese's lol


----------



## nchunter

cool...


----------



## Crash

Blue Orb as well - 10 years ago, Central Texas hunt. Hanging around the camp fire this blue orb comes up the horizon, holds position out in front of us, then bolts across the sky....never made a sound. If we have that kind of technology - good for us - if we don't, we better figure it out.


----------



## BoHunter0210

This didn't happen to me...my friend was hunting a farm where there were two nice bucks running around a big 8 and a monster 12 point. He gets to his spot early in the morning and starts climbing his tree in the dark. He hears something walking below him, he shines his flashlight down at the sound, it's the monster 12 point. The deer spooks, turns around, and runs itself into a tree, momentarily knocking it out. My friend hurrys pulls his bow up, knocks an arrow shines a light down and the buck comes to and runs off without my friend being able to get a shot off. That's some crazy stuff there. That would have been a video to see.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

BoHunter0210 said:


> This didn't happen to me...my friend was hunting a farm where there were two nice bucks running around a big 8 and a monster 12 point. He gets to his spot early in the morning and starts climbing his tree in the dark. He hears something walking below him, he shines his flashlight down at the sound, it's the monster 12 point. The deer spooks, turns around, and runs itself into a tree, momentarily knocking it out. My friend hurrys pulls his bow up, knocks an arrow shines a light down and the buck comes to and runs off without my friend being able to get a shot off. That's some crazy stuff there. That would have been a video to see.


Umm.... spotlighting much? Sounds a bit on the illegal side to me.... 

sent from a bow huntin hillbilly in a treestand!


----------



## Fantail

I was checking out a small 15 acre secondary lease the past weekend. Found a good deer trail and a spot where it split off and a good stand tree, figgured this is where I would set up or climb if I pick the place up. Just then I look to my side and notice a deer skull stuck on a tree branch.


----------



## ddnisley

ttt


----------



## 13bonatter69

This thread pisses me off because I never see anything wierd while out in the woods. I want to contribute but I got nadda. The wierdest thing I have seen out in the woods was last year, and really wasnt that big of a deal. Anyways last year while roaming around wyoming while skirting olong the wilderness border I came across what was apearantly an old outfitter cabin. Whats really weird was as I get closer I can hear people in there laughing and cutting up. I was thinking to myself WTH, i better check this out. SO, I walk inside, and I be damned if Elvis, John Denver, and low and behold D.B. Cooper were just setting there on a pile of hundreds, eating peanutbutter and bananna sandwiches and playing the guitar! I sat down with them and had a bite and listned to a few tunes, and went on my way.


----------



## rfeather

One morning several years ago, I was heading out in the pitch black to my treestand. I was young and super macho..no flashlight for me.. as I walked down the roadway I stepped into a nest of quail! One flew up and hit me in the junk, I screamed , threw my bow. It must have taken 15 minutes to get back to breathing normal and get my heart rate down!


----------



## ILbigbucks

Was hunting our farm here in So.IL one early Nov. afternoon. When from the thinknasty behind me a doe busts out as fast as she can. Thinking maybe a buck was chasing her I stood and clutched my bow. After about 10 minutes of "sittin' on go" I reliezed their was no buck and something must have spooked her. So I sat back down and waited to see something, anything coming from that direction. After a while I hear something from the thicknasty, nothing loud just a light russel of leaves, as I spin around, two people on horses about 50 yards behind me. Both of them looked different, dull colored clothing zero facial expression, almost like they were out of a movie. They stopped for a second never looked my direction, just turned around and vanished. I was very confused. They had come from a direction with the closest house being 4-5miles away. across 3 different property lines, (which I know 2 of the property owners and they are not "horse riders") and through the thickest timber I have ever seen. They were able to do so making minimal noise and practicly blending into the timber. My guess is they were part of the......... So.IL Ninja Team-Mounted Patrol Unit (specialized in deep timber reconix)


----------



## bitelybowhunter

not many people believe me but anyway im 15 and when i moved into the house i live in now my neighborhood friends told me that they have seen a orange glow floating around in the back field one time while i wasnt believing them i had a good laugh then my sister was at my uncles and my mom was inside gettin my little sister they came back out and haley the one thatwas outside said that she saw and orange glow floating around the car, again not believing it i had a good laugh. Then finally i was hunting behind my house and at duska orange glow veered out from the tree tops and floated around my bait pile this was my first year hunting and i was scared ****less so i got down and took off havet seen it again in the 4 years iv hunted behind the house. True story but super hard to believe


----------



## lc12

outdoorfrenzy said:


> i was with my gf and two other people going gator hunting down here in florida. we were driving across a pasture and we see a naked guy running across the pasture followed by a pack (more then 5 not exactly sure of the number tho) of small white dogs, that my gf said had to be Maltese's.
> 
> every one would have thought i was on drugs if i didnt have 3 other witnesses.
> 
> *on a side note my gf wanted me to shoot him*


Lucky for you that you did not shoot considering he was a "spike" and probably did not meet the 4" length rule!!! :RockOn:


----------



## catfishmafia76

I've got a decent one from just yesterday. I was hunting a new to me farm and had set up under a bush looking out into a power line right of way. I had been there for a couple hours but had not seen anything other than the group of does that had blown at me and stomped for about 15minutes when I crawled under the bush. So here I am getting bored and debating on weather to go cut some shooting lanes for my stand when I hear a rustling in the super think bushes across the power line. My first thought was maybe a buck was thrashing a bush and scratching his velvet off. Well it lasted to long so I start thinking, turkeys because the land owner and my boss both have seen several different flocks using the property. Well I sit and wait for maybe 20 minutes before I decide to crawl across the power line weeds that are 3' tall and put the ol' Daniel Boone sneak on one of them turkeys. I crawl soooooo slowly to aviod making noise but when I get there I can't see into the woods because of the super thick brush and weeds so I wait and keep hearing these turkeys tearing up the ground. After laying in wait for about a half hour soaking wet I finally spot my quarry. A bunch of freakin chickens!!!! The neighbor lets his chickens out to go "play" in the woods I guess. Talking about feeling like a horses a$%.


----------



## hawglarry

ttt Someone else has got to have a good story to add here


----------



## BlueDevil

bump


----------



## xj900

This one happened to a buddy of mines. It was his rookie season, and he knew nothing about bow hunting. So basically people just set him up where ever. It was opening morning, and he was in his treestand an hour before dark. He sat quietly, then minutes into his wait he saw a man approach him in the dark. The man said, "Hey, you're in my treestand." My friend replied he was sorry. The man said it was ok and he would find a new spot to hunt. The voice sounded really familiar to him but he couldn't put a finger on it. Latter at camp they asked him if he saw any deer, he said no. But he said he did see a man approach him in the morning and told him he was in his tree. That's when the guys told him that he was in Uncle's favorite old spot. Uncle had pasted away the year before from cancer. My friend never returned to that spot again.


----------



## Gunpowder

Saw this on FB. Posting to set the mood. Keep looking....


----------



## madzx2

Subscribed for later

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madzx2

northwoodsbucks said:


> Ok so this isnt exactly a hunting story but it was kinda funny looking back at it. I worked this farm along the st.criox river during the summers all through high school and college. Up the road was a rail road track and if you followed it through the woods for half a mile it came to a bridge over the river, it ran from bluff to bluff, was 250 feet over the river and a little over a quarter mile long. I knew several people who saw this strange blue light from out on that bridge. between 95 and about 2000. It is aparentlly an extreemly bright strobeing light that sometime apears along the bank and some times in the sky. When it appears it never moves and is there for about a minute, not at any specifiic time but always between 10pm and midnight. Always in different spots. Never heard anyone who saw it say they thought it was a ufo usually describe it as more of a spiritual being but also say its undescribable. There was an 8 month pregnant woman that killed her self off that bridge right before the the sightings started (not nessisarly related but worth mentioning).
> Well anyway I went out there many times hoping to see it but never did. One night me and a buddy are out there toward the far side and a train comes. They come through the woods around a corner and you would never know its there until its pretty close. We started sort of running (you are on the tracks and cant move two fast due to the gaps between boards), we made it to the spot right over the bank on our side, still nearly 200 feet over the rocks and had along way to go to a jumpable spot and the train was right there. We both hung down off the side as the train passed for what seemed like 20 minutes but was probable more like 2. That bridge was shaking so bad that even though my hands were around a solid peice of rebar I thought for sure i was going to fall and die. Scariest thing of my entire life.
> 
> On a side note within a couple years of that everyone I know who has seen that light has had their life go compleatly to hell. 2 suicides, 1 mental institution, and the rest real bad into drugs, 2 of those are now in prison. Also from what I hear all the kids who grew up within a mile or two of that area during that time turned out about like the guys who saw that light. I havnt been around there in along time but i heard no one sees that light any more. Im sure glad now that I never did.


is this just south of Osceola? I grew up in that area and never heard of it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arduckaholic

What's with the pic maybe I'm blind


----------



## HotnTot

arduckaholic said:


> What's with the pic maybe I'm blind


some ghosty thing on the left under the pillow


----------



## skynight

arduckaholic said:


> What's with the pic maybe I'm blind


Under the pillow on the left. Had to have my wife find it for me.


----------



## trs

Someone set up several reflective glow pins closely spaced on trees to look like eyes. They definitely gave the creeps and after going by them a few times I had to pull them off.


----------



## minnie3

dave and i were fishing in a small tidal creek on a friday evening. it was dark quiet calm and cool. we had a few bites then the fish went quiet. neither of us had spoken for a few minutes. i had been enjoying the peace after a busy day at work and was waiting for the fish to bite again. my eyes had adjusted to the darkness and i was looking across at the trees and bushes on the opposite bank about 25yards away. dave whispered " straight over on the other bank, there's something over there, moving". i said "yeah i know". i had been watching something pale and sheer and softly glowing, moving along just above the edge of the bank but floating and hovering above it, size of a small horse but without a definite form as in i couldn't make out legs that it moved on, it seemed to change shape as it moved from left to right. i couldn't take my eyes off it and had probably been looking at it for a bit before dave mentioned it. we spoke in whispers between us, like"what is it", 'don't know", "sort of looks like a small horse or a big goat but its moving without walking" "na, it's not walking like a horse","it's not making any noise" "the ground's uneven over there" "there' rocks and tree roots in the bank and there's no tracks etc . after a few minutes it just gradually faded into the darknes as it got further along the bank to the right and away from us. we were still whispering till i said it's gone now. we had a good loud laugh, then caught a few fish. this spot is about 15 minutes drive from my home and this happenend about five years ago.


----------



## SSbowhunter

Once while hunting in a stand, I heard some crashing coming through the brush. I got all pumped and ready for the large deer to come and give me a shot. to my surprise a cow, as in a dairy cow walked out of the brush. Mind you I am probally 4-5 miles from the closest farm with any cows. Second, The one place i hunt butts up to a property owned by a school district. One evening the school must have had a football game going on. I could hear play by play what was going on... about an hour before dark, i heard something coming up the ridge towards me. I then saw a teenage couple walking hand in hand through the woods. I was so mad that they wandered over on this property. as i am about to climb out of my tree and ask them to kindly leave, I see them start kissing, next thing I knew he had her stripped down and up against the tree and they were going to town! I chuckled slightly and let them finish before I made them aware I was there. It was hilarious seeing their shock and embarassment when they realized where my "coughing" was coming from.


----------



## Squirrel

I have been hunting for 28 years and have only once seen something that I can't explain but I am sure someone can. One night about 10 years ago in the mountains walking out I saw a green light about the height of the tree tops. Not a "space ship" or anything, just a ball of green light cruising around. Weird. 

One other time in archery season on an afternoon hunt I was walking in and rounded a turn in cross-country ski trail to find a lady "on her knees" in front of her man. It was pretty funny watching them basically run from the scene LOL. Why they didn't even leave the trail baffled me, but whatever.


----------



## robampton

I was sitting in a treestand enjoying the outdoors and all of a sudden I look straight ahead and there is a bowhunter straight in front of me that I hadnt seen climb into his stand. He was sitting there wackin it right in front of god and everybody. I waved to get his attention and he waved back. I couldnt believe it. Turned out that when I had turned my head I had moved my deerview mirror and it was just my relection, so not too wierd in the end.


----------



## davejohnson2

Powderhorn said:


> Early 70's near Salt Plains Lake in NW Oklahoma we had #4 offset leghold traps set on a dead angus steer and had been doing well on coyotes and a bobcat or two. We were not ready for the mature Bald Eagle that we had one morning. It had apparently lit near the carcass and had stepped on one of the trap pans. We could see him from the road and when we glassed him we could tell he was caught. We drove into the property and eased the old Dodge flatbed his direction all the while trying to figure out what to do, We decided to take an old Levis quilted denim jacket and throw over him to immobilize him while we examined the leg. Mad as a wet hen as we missed with the first throw and he was letting us know it. He would spread his wings, nearer to a 7' foot span than 5, and hiss like a demon. We could see that the leg was shattered and only the skin was actually holding it together. We decided to cut it off and cranked up the propane burner and put a branding iron in, as we were going to cauterize the leg after the cut. He had most likely been in the trap only a couple of hours and didn't seem to be too worn out from the ordeal. I held te jacket closed as my buddy removed the talon and a couple of inches of leg. Next we cauterized the leg bone and skin and got what appeared to be a good seal. Was really funny when we turned him loose as he tried to hop away and fell over a couple of times. Finally took off and flew back towards Cottonwood Point and the roost trees. Eagles in Oklahoma migrate and 'Stumpy" as we nicknamed him, stayed for three years without leaving. Pretty easy to recognize him as he 'hopped' around in the fields feeding on ducks and geese. Finally took off when the others started migration during the 4th year. I had 35mm pics that have been lost during one of my many moves and through a divorce. Wish I could find them as it was quite a sight.


thats why its now illegal to set traps near exposed baits.......its not a smart thing to do regardless


----------



## 45er

13bonatter69 said:


> This thread pisses me off because I never see anything wierd while out in the woods. I want to contribute but I got nadda. The wierdest thing I have seen out in the woods was last year, and really wasnt that big of a deal. Anyways last year while roaming around wyoming while skirting olong the wilderness border I came across what was apearantly an old outfitter cabin. Whats really weird was as I get closer I can hear people in there laughing and cutting up. I was thinking to myself WTH, i better check this out. SO, I walk inside, and I be damned if Elvis, John Denver, and low and behold D.B. Cooper were just setting there on a pile of hundreds, eating peanutbutter and bananna sandwiches and playing the guitar! I sat down with them and had a bite and listned to a few tunes, and went on my way.


What is so weird about this? lol

This thread has got to be a "classic"!


----------



## cfred70

A couple years back we were making a deer drive during gun season, and there was an old cement culvert that had been in the woods for years. ( No idea why?) However, this time upon getting closer to it, I noticed trash everywhere. First thought as I got closer was, high school kids must be coming back here to party. As I approached the culvert I noticed both ends were covered with towels/sheets. I could hear moving too. Started to freak out a little, so I yelled for one of the guys to come over, which they thought I was just screwing with them. However, when I yelled a man stepped out of the culvert. SCARED the crap out of me. He said he thought his brother owned the land, he was homeless and thought he could crash there for awhile. I sort of felt bad for him, but also knew that if the farmer found him, it might not go well. So I informed him he was trespassing and he should probably move on......not everyday you come across a homeless person during deer season...


----------



## SOconnor

Last week I was doing an evening sit in my stand like usual and I hear the red and grey squirrels barking and chirping away at each other trying to fight over nuts or something. They were getting awful close 20/30 yards from my stand behind me. Usually I don't turn around to check out whats going on but all of a sudden I hear a really loud crack of a stick. Now I'm the only one out there and body weight of squirrels shouldn't produce and breaking force to make a sound like this. Both of them went silent so I slowly turned around to check out what ever that was. Nothing,... but I watch for a second seeing the little red squirrel poke out from behind some cedar branches and let a couple loud chirps out and i see a 2 ft long maybe 2-3 in round stick soar into the air in its general direction. I am still puzzled as to what that was... I was monitoring the section of blow downs and cedar trees but .. I thought i saw movement but then I dont know. But what I do know is squirrels dont throw sticks 6 times their body size/weight


----------



## Dee74

SOconnor said:


> Last week I was doing an evening sit in my stand like usual and I hear the red and grey squirrels barking and chirping away at each other trying to fight over nuts or something. They were getting awful close 20/30 yards from my stand behind me. Usually I don't turn around to check out whats going on but all of a sudden I hear a really loud crack of a stick. Now I'm the only one out there and body weight of squirrels shouldn't produce and breaking force to make a sound like this. Both of them went silent so I slowly turned around to check out what ever that was. Nothing,... but I watch for a second seeing the little red squirrel poke out from behind some cedar branches and let a couple loud chirps out and i see a 2 ft long maybe 2-3 in round stick soar into the air in its general direction. I am still puzzled as to what that was... I was monitoring the section of blow downs and cedar trees but .. I thought i saw movement but then I dont know. But what I do know is squirrels dont throw sticks 6 times their body size/weight


Definitely a Squatch!:wink:


----------



## SOconnor

maybe, because it was behind me and playing the wind... I couldnt smell the putrid beast


----------



## jnutz19

HotnTot said:


> some ghosty thing on the left under the pillow


thanks alot....i didnt see it the first time! wish i wouldnt have lol


----------



## NYhunter24

Well this isn't that crazy, but on the way to one of my stand in the middle of the woods there's a bunch of buckets and tarps (we know what that means) lol, and a hammock. I just don't want to bump into him anytime hahah it would be quite awkward and scary at the same time. God knows what he might try to do. Although the place looks abandoned.


----------



## Carnage1990

This is a story ill always remember.

Me and a buddy were archery hunting a few years back. I heard walking so i got ready. I look to see a "hippie" looking guy, peace signs all over his clothes, long hair, the whole get-up. He walked directly under my stand. And without saying a word, he looked up at me. He then gave me what looked to be navy seal type signals. He then put his head down and walked away. The he did the same exact thing to my buddy who was 200 yrds away from me. I still laugh everytime i think of it.


----------



## joshd

A buddy and I were out hunting when we came across this huge hole in the ground. We couldn't see the bottom and wondered how deep this thing was. We threw in some limbs and never heard them hit the bottom. My buddy sees this 4ft section of railroad track sitting in the woods and says lets throw that in there, I"ll bet we can hear it. So we threw the railroad track in the hole. A little while later the dangest thing happened, this big red goat comes and jumps right in the hole. We just looked at each other and couldn't believe it and eventually we went back to hunting. About an hour later we see this guy looking around in the woods and he ask us if we have seen a big red goat. We said we had, but he jumped in a big hole. The guy says, I don't know how he did that, I had him tied to a 4ft section of railroad track.


----------



## bunker

robampton said:


> I was sitting in a treestand enjoying the outdoors and all of a sudden I look straight ahead and there is a bowhunter straight in front of me that I hadnt seen climb into his stand. He was sitting there wackin it right in front of god and everybody. I waved to get his attention and he waved back. I couldnt believe it. Turned out that when I had turned my head I had moved my deerview mirror and it was just my relection, so not too wierd in the end.


Now that there is funny... must have been a warm day eh? bored maybe? turn off the phone with all the porn on it dude!


----------



## NYhunter24

joshd said:


> A buddy and I were out hunting when we came across this huge hole in the ground. We couldn't see the bottom and wondered how deep this thing was. We threw in some limbs and never heard them hit the bottom. My buddy sees this 4ft section of railroad track sitting in the woods and says lets throw that in there, I"ll bet we can hear it. So we threw the railroad track in the hole. A little while later the dangest thing happened, this big red goat comes and jumps right in the hole. We just looked at each other and couldn't believe it and eventually we went back to hunting. About an hour later we see this guy looking around in the woods and he ask us if we have seen a big red goat. We said we had, but he jumped in a big hole. The guy says, I don't know how he did that, I had him tied to a 4ft section of railroad track.


LOL!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## DAVEOB

Here's a couple neat things I have seen a **** in a power line and a cool looking opossum the only black on him was his ears.


----------



## Fdale's Finest

One property I hunt has a freight train tracks run through it. On 2 seperate ocassions when there was fresh snow on the ground I found deer tracks on the actual tracks for about 50-60 feet. Something I never would have imagined!

Another spot we call the crazy lady spot because this woman yells and screams at all hours of the day and then walks in the back yard with the dogs naked except for work boots! LOL ukey:


----------



## Rail Operator

When I was living up in Saskatchewan, 17 years old, I was out on a full day whitetail hunt during rifle season. It was mid day, snow on the ground, and I decided to make a position change for the latter half of the day on the other side of a large valley. The floor of the valley was open farmland (wheat stubble). As I worked my way down the side of the valley through the trees just as I was getting within close distance of the edge of the field a couple whitetails went running by wide open along the tree line. In the mean time I could hear what sounded like dogs barking off in the distance in the direction that the deer came running from. About the time I break out of the woods onto the edge of the open field a coyote goes flying by wide open going in the same direction as the deer ran. The sound of dogs are getting a lot closer now. I look off to my left in the direction that the barking is coming from and I see these huge ass long legged dogs galloping towards me closing the distance real fast. Then I see someone following behind them on horseback. It was all happening so fast that there really was no way for me to get somewhere safe. And by that time I assumed that the horseback rider has probably already seen me. I put my arm through the rifle sling into a hasty offhand standing position and bury the elbow of my support arm against my rib cage and put the reticle on the lead dog of the pack running towards me. When the horseback rider saw me do this he started blowing a loud whistle and the dogs slowed down waiting for him to catch up. When both the rider and the dogs came together they slowed down to a walk and eventually passed by me about 30 feet off to my side. I still kept my rifle in a ready position across my chest. The horseback rider was an Indian and we both had full eye contact on each other not saying a word until he and the dogs passed by. I had never seen dogs as big as they were. The horseback rider had 6 Irish Wolfhounds. They eventually made a big semi-circle and headed back the direction they came from (back into the direction of the Indian Reserve) knowing that he was not suppose to be running dogs off the Reserve on private land.


----------



## roscoe221

I was hunting probably 150 yards from a highway one time a doe came through and I just watched it with my binos as it meandered towards the road. I just kinda keep watching and a semi smacked it the doe went twirling through the air for about 30-40 yards lands on the wet grass kinda going down a steep hill and it just kept twirling along for another probably 60 yards. I couldnt believe how far that thing flew and then slid. 

Last weekend I was hunting and saw a horse come through about 100 yards away then another and another by the time it was done I counted 60 some horses. Must have been some kind of saddle club but it was kind of neat seeing that many people out riding. 6 or 7 of the guys then took their horses up some really steep hills that you wouldnt think a horse could go up. 

Four years ago or so I was riding my wheeler out to fish in an old strip pit and out of the corner of my eye I kinda caught the glimpse of something so I doubled back. Looked down a hill and saw a wheeler upside down, rode down the hill and there was a guy and a girl pinned underneath! Helped them get out from under it. Had I not come along they could have been pinned there for who knows how long and may have never made it back out.


----------



## Everson

Two chipmunks in the middle of turf wars on an old skid road. Craziest thing I have ever seen. Man those critters were vicious towards each other but comical at the same time.


----------



## davejohnson2

ttt


----------



## arduckaholic

Not sure if I posted this one but I don't believe so. My uncle went slipping out behind his house one afternoon to scout around it was archery season and he had a camo jacket on with his 9mm in a shoulder holster under the jacket. Well about a mile from his house is an old boardedup asbestos lookin house maybe 75yrds off the hwy and he ended up walking out on it. He got to the back and there was a door frame and screen door but no real door on the back porch. He thought hmmm always drive by this place I wanna check it out. Goes up the creeky old back porch screeeeaaaaach open screen door and walks in. He said it was like an added on wash room bath room that had a loft with an old ladder going up it. He started to go up it but decided he wanted to see the rest of the house first. So he goes to what was the kitchen and into the living room. There was a dark hall with two rooms on the left side. He said it was kinda spooky with the old wood floor rotted in place creaking and mostly dark except where sunlight filtered throug the boarded up windows. He goes to the first rooms doorway there was no door at either room he said he poked his head in and it was so dark in there he couldnt see his hand in front of his face so on to the next room. Same scenario dark as an abyss. So he backs out wanting to see what old antiques may be left on the loft so he starts up the ladder and hasn't even made it to the second rung when he hears boots storm through the front of the house and the front screen door slam! He said he don't even think he touched the house before he made it off the back porch! He said if something would have grabbed him while he wAs peering into the dark rooms he would have turned that place into Swiss cheese!


----------



## Gunpowder

That could have ended badly for that hobo and for your Uncle





arduckaholic said:


> Not sure if I posted this one but I don't believe so. My uncle went slipping out behind his house one afternoon to scout around it was archery season and he had a camo jacket on with his 9mm in a shoulder holster under the jacket. Well about a mile from his house is an old boardedup asbestos lookin house maybe 75yrds off the hwy and he ended up walking out on it. He got to the back and there was a door frame and screen door but no real door on the back porch. He thought hmmm always drive by this place I wanna check it out. Goes up the creeky old back porch screeeeaaaaach open screen door and walks in. He said it was like an added on wash room bath room that had a loft with an old ladder going up it. He started to go up it but decided he wanted to see the rest of the house first. So he goes to what was the kitchen and into the living room. There was a dark hall with two rooms on the left side. He said it was kinda spooky with the old wood floor rotted in place creaking and mostly dark except where sunlight filtered throug the boarded up windows. He goes to the first rooms doorway there was no door at either room he said he poked his head in and it was so dark in there he couldnt see his hand in front of his face so on to the next room. Same scenario dark as an abyss. So he backs out wanting to see what old antiques may be left on the loft so he starts up the ladder and hasn't even made it to the second rung when he hears boots storm through the front of the house and the front screen door slam! He said he don't even think he touched the house before he made it off the back porch! He said if something would have grabbed him while he wAs peering into the dark rooms he would have turned that place into Swiss cheese!


----------



## deadx

ttt


----------



## reece .

To the top for a bunch of great stories


----------



## SamPotter

Fantail said:


> I was checking out a small 15 acre secondary lease the past weekend. Found a good deer trail and a spot where it split off and a good stand tree, figgured this is where I would set up or climb if I pick the place up. Just then I look to my side and notice a deer skull stuck on a tree branch.


I do that all the time if I find just a doe skull or a small buck that isn't worth carrying out.


----------



## arduckaholic

Ttt


----------



## chrisglover

About 5 years ago I was archery hunting here in PA. As I am walking to my stand I see a guy walking out of the woods not wearing any camo carrying a 3' or so machete. I was so freaked out I backed out and ran to my truck. This guy didn't look stable


----------



## ole' bowhunter

I just finished reading this 5 Star thread and though I'd add my story though not as scary nor funny as most here. 

This happened 3 years ago or so at one of my stand sites. I was watching a large flock of Turkey feed across a harvested bean field when I saw a Coyote pop out of the tree line on the north side of the field. The Turkey's saw it about the same time and they all bunched up in a very tight bunch. Now I'm talking like maybe 50-60 birds. All of them had their heads up watching the Coyote, when No. 2 Coyote joined No. 1 Coyote in the tree line. They were maybe 75 yards from the birds & I thought the Coyote's would try to catch a Turkey. About that time No. 3 Coyote appeared. Only it wasn't a Coyote. It was a Bobcat. The cat appeared to be chasing one of the Coyote's around while me and the Turkey watched. I couldn't believe what I saw next! Those Turkey as a group started moving toward the Coyote's and Bobcat. When they got about 30 or 40 yards from the tree line and the yote's & cat the yote's and cat disappeared back in the tree line and I never saw them again. The Turkey, still all bunched up, watched for awhile and then started back to feeding across the bean field like nothing had happened.

If I hadn't saw this myself I wouldn't have believed it!

This is a fact with my hand up!!


----------



## Bow Me

chrisglover said:


> About 5 years ago I was archery hunting here in PA. As I am walking to my stand I see a guy walking out of the woods not wearing any camo carrying a 3' or so machete. I was so freaked out I backed out and ran to my truck. This guy didn't look stable


A 3 foot machete is called a sword. Lol


----------



## catfishmafia76

chrisglover said:


> About 5 years ago I was archery hunting here in PA. As I am walking to my stand I see a guy walking out of the woods not wearing any camo carrying a 3' or so machete. I was so freaked out I backed out and ran to my truck. This guy didn't look stable


Had to check and make sure you weren't from Ky. Sometimes I trim shooting lanes with a machete, or did till my cheapazz broke down and bought a saw/clipper set from BPS.


----------



## Jusdec

Many years ago my father and some of his buddies were **** hunting by Cataract Falls in Indiana. One of there dogs ran off of the property they were allowed to be on so they had to go round up the dog. They could hear some hootin and hollerin on the other side of a steep ridge so they climbed to the top to investigate. Once they could see down from the top of the ridge, it was a gigantic KKK rally. Dad said they were decked out in the sheets and had the burning cross. They found the dog and got the eff outta there. He says it still makes him uncomfortable to think what might have happened if they had seen my dad watching there little rally.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

Some great stories in here keep them coming


----------



## HuntingRN

Just started hunting this year and a few week ago I was walking out form my stand at night and it was pretty dark. I have about a half mile walk and half way through I stopped and passed some gas pretty loudly and and all of a sudden I heard what sounded like a stampede about 25 feet in front of me running though my bean field, the hoofs pounding and beans rattling. I came back the next day and saw quite a few deer tracks close to where I had been standing cutting the lane. I couldn't have gotten that close to deer if I tried, scared the crap, almost literally, right out of me!!!!


----------



## manowar669

Everson said:


> Two chipmunks in the middle of turf wars on an old skid road. Craziest thing I have ever seen. Man those critters were vicious towards each other but comical at the same time.


I watch chipmunk turf wars all the time, passes the time. They are vicious to each other. I've read that Red Squirrels will bite off the scrotums of Grey Squirrels if they catch them. Maybe chipmunks' tactics are similar.


----------



## eddie-ster

Two things, when I first bought my house I would often be awaken by these horrible cries from the greenway behind me. They were piercing and amplifying. I grabbed a headlamp and ran out there to see. I've heard a matriarch deer snort like an exotic bird and that seems to go for about a half mile or more distance, same thing here. It turns out that the noise was a Red Fox that was missing his companion as I saw another Red Fox roadkill the next day on the Highway. I wonder how many people are fooled to think a cry like this is something else. 

Also, on this other outdoor/hunting forum I was reading old posts from interesting people. One guy was a Moderator and very respected. One of his old post was about seeing a Skunk Ape in Florida while hunting/bowhunting from a tree stand. I PM'ed the guy and asked about the encounter. He said it was true; that he was with his friend up in the same tree. He says they were there close to last light overlooking a lake/pond and as if to appear out of thin air a Sasquatch was in front of them and walked past them under their tree stand - headed straight for his pick up.

He said they waited and then beat feet to the truck to get out of there.

The reason I was asking was because a trusted friend (the guy is a "honest to God" saint, and has been since he was a kid); told me of his Sasquatch sighting in OK. He came from a rancher/farmer family and spotted one looking at him from next to culvert pipes that were fairly large; he made a measurement of it by reference point.

About sasquatch, maybe time will tell.


----------



## JavelinaHunter

Gotta be some more stuff happening during the current season. Come on guys, post em up!


----------



## HAMBONE69

Hidden meth lab...or cave liven hillbilly...??/lol



duckaholic said:


> Holy crap? im not crazy? I have had rocks thrown at me and im talking big rocks flying through tree tops at me while camping and hunting. Had friends with me who witnessed it. And let me tell you the spot light and auto .270win didnt prevent it from happening again that night. Once while walking down a steep ridge in that area turkey hunting my buddy was up front and i saw the rock come over my head and almost hit him! I charge up the ridge with the trusty 12ga and see absolutely NOTHING!!!!!!!!! wth? needless to say we dont hunt there much anymore.


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13

So i've been following this thread for the past year and have read all the updates but never had anything to share myself. Now i can say i do. Last weekend while at our cabin. I went out and did some coyote/fox hunting. It was around 12:45 when i was headed back to the cabin. Now where our cabin is used to be an old logging, coal town. At its peak in 1910-1930 it had 1000 people living in the valley. now there are only foundations in the woods and brush to remind us of what was once there. Back to the story. I came around a turn and in my headlights 30 yards ahead of me i see a man turn and walk into the woods. Needless to say i hammered the gas and blew by. Now i know this may seem crazy and many may not believe it but what i saw was an actual ghost. The man was in an outfit an old coal miner would wear and i knew immediately upon seeing him it was not an actual person but a ghost. This is the first experience anyone in my family has had up there but the neighbor who lives there told me that every now and again he sees a man walking the raillroad bed leaving from where the old tannery used to be and heading up past his cabin. So this ghost, if it was the same one, has been seen by others up there. Really freaked me out and to be honest a few years ago i wouldn't have believed it but my brothers house in colorado has voices you can hear at night of little kids playing and adults talking that are obviously ghosts. They believe his house was built in a spot where a family had passed when the Cache la Poudre river flooded in the early 1900's i believe it was. Interesting stuff and just thought i would share with everyone.


----------



## jaybird0399

Last week, when I was walking out of the woods I found a pipebomb, I called the state police and the bomb squad came out and blew it up, had nails in it for shrapnel and was pretty big, made a nice bang. No clue where it came from meth heads or something, they are the reason I always have my pistol


----------



## amaracum

My buddy played a prank like that on me

I was sitting on the stand, waiting for pigs to come. It was getting darker and I was slowly looking around when I saw the THING looking straight at me from the brush in 40 meters or so. It was disgusting deformed grey face with green spots and totally black eyes, with flocks of brown and green hair floating in the air around it. I stared at it for a couple of seconds, startled, and then grabbed my rifle, but when I looked through the scope it was gone! 
I gathered courage for at least an hour, but finally I got out of the stand, walked to the brush and looked around with flashlight but didn't find any tracks.
I did not tell anyone about this episode, that thing rattled me so I didn't go hunting again that year and on the next season I moved to another forestry.
As the time passed I started to think that I mistaken some branch and its shadows for a face and my imagination did the rest.

Two years later I was having a drink with my friend and all of the sudden he says that he must must confess, some time ago he made a "witch head" on the pole to provide me with some entertainment :mg: when I will be hunting from the stand and make some fun when I will tell the story...

It turned out that he took a head of mannequin, melted plastic with blowtorch and then got very creative with paint and a wig.

This thread just gave me a lot of nice ideas about returning him a favor :wink:



TexBowHunter99 said:


> I was thinking of starting a thread like this and found this one.
> 
> This is one that most will question and not believe.
> 
> About 2 months ago I was bow hunting on a clear calm day. Off to my left I noticed an orange object about 70 yards from me. I thought this was very strange because I have never seen anything this color in the woods before (not even hunters orange). This was also on private land, no one else was on it.
> 
> As I looked closely I noticed it as an Alien. Yes, you heard it right. It was an orange colored Alien.
> 
> It was about 5 feet tall. Large tear shaped head, with large black eyes, smooth orange colored skin. It was standing behind some brush and all I could see was from the shoulder on up but it was clear as day. He was watching me.
> 
> We looked at each other for least 30 seconds or more then I decided to get a better look. I had a pair of binoculars hanging on a limb next to me. I reached and grabbed my binoculars and when I turned back, it was gone.
> 
> I am absolutely sure of what I saw, this is no joke.


----------



## bagel77

awesome stories...got bring it back up


----------



## deadx

ttt


----------



## katcop

My husband and I were deer hunting in muzzleloader this year when it got dark to the point of leaving. We were just getting ready to get out of the stand when something made this awful screech and a crash. Its like the whole forest erupted. We could hear what had to be deer running all over the place, and smaller animals ran underneath our stand, one of which we identified as a skunk. We booked it out of there needless to say. I've never heard anything like that in the woods. We live in Oklahoma and this was out on the Salt Fork River in North Central Oklahoma so there aren't a whole lot of options. I looked up Bobcat, Fox, and Screech Owl vocalizations but I can definitely say it wasn't one of them.


----------



## us326544

Alright...I'll go.

20 yrs ago....I had just turned 16 and was hunting at a friends cabin in northern WI with my family. The Monday after the opener...I decided to stay another day to hunt while everyone else left. Now the owners of the cabin had all kinds of problems with a couple of local brothers that would leave the bar and break in, steal anything they could find, and occasionally shoot holes in the cabin. Anyhow, I was young and needed to prove that I was a man, but inside I was a bit spooked just being in a cabin by myself in the backwoods. I eventually fell asleep that night after a long days hunt.

In the middle of the night, at about 2:00 am, a truck pulls in the driveway shining the headlights right into the cabin and the guy is just laying on the horn. I get up and peer out the edge of the window wondering what in the @#%$ are these yay-hoos doing. This goes on for about 5 minutes when finally I am pissed off. I get my clothes on, throw a jacket on and just as I begin to open the door to confront these guys....BOOM!!!! they start shooting rifles. HOLY @#$%!!! I run back to the bedroom, and load my .30-06 and sneak out the back door. Meanwhile every 15 seconds or so they are firing rifles. 

Alright, at this point my heart is racing, the adrenaline is pumping...and I am one bad*** Navy Seal. I am stealth coming around the cabin when I can peak around and see the car. I get my scope on the shooter, and I am thinking....I am going to kill someone tonight. I notice though the scope that the dome light was on in the car, which I thought was strange. I see that there is a gun pointed out of the window and a guy slouched over in the drivers seat. I think to myself, "This doesn't look like someone who is intending on hurting anyone." So I move toward the car, gun still up, and upon reaching the car...there is an old man having a heart attack. He tried to shoot his gun to get my attention that I might help him. Well...he go my attention alright!

I pull him out of the car, get him comfortable in the cabin, and hop in his car to drive to the nearest neighbor to call 911. The ambulance comes out and in the end he was able to pull though. Talk about freaky....I was VERY close to shooting this guy. I can't help but think what would have happened if I would have shot. Whew...my life might have changed bigtime.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj

katcop said:


> My husband and I were deer hunting in muzzleloader this year when it got dark to the point of leaving. We were just getting ready to get out of the stand when something made this awful screech and a crash. Its like the whole forest erupted. We could hear what had to be deer running all over the place, and smaller animals ran underneath our stand, one of which we identified as a skunk. We booked it out of there needless to say. I've never heard anything like that in the woods. We live in Oklahoma and this was out on the Salt Fork River in North Central Oklahoma so there aren't a whole lot of options. I looked up Bobcat, Fox, and Screech Owl vocalizations but I can definitely say it wasn't one of them.


One thing it could be............ Bigfoot. He does exist !


----------



## Gunpowder

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> One thing it could be............ Bigfoot. He does exist !


Yep. Bunch of those in this thread.


----------



## wvbowhunter.

Was a small kid probably 7 or 8ish and my cousin and i found a 2 headed box turtle,, it was dying for sum reason could barely hold its heads up (no pun intended), We showed our grandfather and he said, "yep its got to heads, now put it back" so we did,,, him not being excited translated to us that it wasnt a big deal every day occurence so we put it back,,i always think back and wish i would have froze the thing or something i duno....it wasnt a baby either it had lived for a while like that..


----------



## wvbowhunter.

POOP in the HOOD...i see this story on here ive heard the same story but the guy doesnt realize theres poop in his hood till he gets in his truck and flings his hood on and a turd went over his head and landed on dash.....same story bigger mess...they say this happend to my g/f's uncle but seems like a popular story.


----------



## nycredneck

ttt


----------



## Older Archer

About 25 years ago... i was bow hunting in L.A. lower Alabama. Sitting in a deer stand freezing my but off,when suddenly i heard what i thought was a baby crying. Seven miles to the closest paved road i am thinking who would have a baby out here in this freezing weather? Curiosity got best of me so i climb down,baby still crying. As i walk up on the noise i see this huge ant bed. 4 ft.by4ft..Ant beds don't get that big around here. I walk closer when i notice it was more like a igloo made out of dirt covered in leaves. I am standing about 20 feet away when a baby piglet jumped up on something in the igloo, saw me and started squealing and jumped down. About that time a 300 pound mad as hell saw shot out of there like a bullet straight at me. Legs don't fail me now! Running as fast i can with this mad snorting pig right on my heels i s--ts myself. Still running like Forest Gump i noticed the snorting sound was gone. So i turned around and she was gone. Standing there out of breath thinking what just happened???? I here a baby cry, i find a dirt igloo, bout got eaton by a wild hog and messed on myself. This really happened.


----------



## ole' bowhunter

katcop said:


> My husband and I were deer hunting in muzzleloader this year when it got dark to the point of leaving. We were just getting ready to get out of the stand when something made this awful screech and a crash. Its like the whole forest erupted. We could hear what had to be deer running all over the place, and smaller animals ran underneath our stand, one of which we identified as a skunk. We booked it out of there needless to say. I've never heard anything like that in the woods. We live in Oklahoma and this was out on the Salt Fork River in North Central Oklahoma so there aren't a whole lot of options. I looked up Bobcat, Fox, and Screech Owl vocalizations but I can definitely say it wasn't one of them.


You don't suppose it could have been another hunter falling out of his stand, do you??


----------



## Nomad022

Not really a strange thing, more like a stupid thing;.... but.
When I was, i guess 16 years old, decided to take the old recurve out deer hunting. This was the first time I ever went hunting specifically for deer with my bow and had not a clue of what I was doing, but I was damn good at spot and stalk on anything other than deer.
Came across a creek with deer track that looked like grand central station and knew this was the place to ambush a deer, but there wasn't any really good cover within bow range. looked at avery thing in the area and decided that the only option was to climb a tree to get a shot. So I chose a tree I'd guess was 18" or so in diameter with a good crotch somewhere around 12-13' up. Scrambled up the tree and kind of wedged myself in so I wouldn't fall out on my butt. Didn't realize how tightly wedged I was at the time, but after about maybe an hour or so heard a hell of a racket behind me, but I had no idea it was a whitetail buck, and a big one. I thought it was probably another hunter fighting his way through the multiflora rose that cover most of the embankment.
Whatever it was was getting closer and closer so I had to turn to find out. I was wedged so tight all I could do was turn my head just enough to see this monster buck doing everything he could to destroy that rose. I mean he was flat gettin-after it, and he's only about 10-12 yds away and he was starting to head up the embankment away from me. Here I'm all fevered-up, wedged in a tree, trying to get in some radical new shooting position, and I'm getting desperate as the buck decides he's going up the embankment and out of sight.
Here I am locked in a tree, dropped my bow, my legs are going numb from lack of blood and no one around to help. must have taken a good half hour of wiggling to get out of that Dang tree and nearly fell out face first when I did get free. Took probably another half hour to be able to feel my feet and walk again. On the way back to the car I kept thinking " it'll be awhile before I do that again".
But hey, beats being bored;...... right!! :darkbeer: Forgot to state; this was circa 1964-5


----------



## SamPotter

Nomad022 said:


> Not really a strange thing, more like a stupid thing;.... but.
> When I was, i guess 16 years old, decided to take the old recurve out deer hunting. This was the first time I ever went hunting specifically for deer with my bow and had not a clue of what I was doing, but I was damn good at spot and stalk on anting other than deer.
> Came across a creek with deer track that looked like grand central station and knew this was the place to ambush a deer, but there wasn't any really good cover within bow range. looked at avery thing in the area and decided that the only option was to climb a tree to get a shot. So I chose a tree I'd guess was 18" or so in diameter with a good crotch somewhere around 12-13' up. Scrambled up the tree and kind of wedged myself in so I wouldn't fall out on my butt. Didn't realize how tightly wedged I was at the time, but after about maybe an hour or so heard a hell of a racket behind me, but I had no idea it was a whitetail buck, and a big one. I thought it was probably another hunter fighting his way through the multiflora rose that cover most of the embankment.
> Whatever it was was getting closer and closer so I had to turn to find out. I was wedged so tight all I could do was turn my head just enough to see this monster buck doing everything he could to destroy that rose. I mean he was flat gettin-after it, and he's only about 10-12 yds away and he was starting to head up the embankment away from me. Here I'm all fevered-up, wedged in a tree, trying to get in some radical new shooting position, and I'm getting desperate as the buck decides he's going up the embankment and out of sight.
> Here I am locked in a tree, dropped my bow, my legs are going numb from lack of blood and no one around to help. must have taken a good half hour of wiggling to get out of that Dang tree and nearly fell out face first when I did get free. Took probably another half hour to be able to feel my feet and walk again. On the way back to the car I kept thinking " it'll be awhile before I do that again".
> But hey, beats being bored;...... right!! :darkbeer:


That story makes me feel a little bit sad inside- bet you'll never forget that experience!


----------



## Nomad022

Nothing to feel sad about Sam; just an example of a steep "learning curve". Hope I don't ever forget it.


----------



## SamPotter

Just the remorse or the fabled "one that got away".


----------



## hopper

when we about 15 or so 5 of us decided to sit for pheasants comming to into roost for the night, we all split up,agreeing to meet at a tee in the road under a lone streetlite ,my one friend chose a small super thick set of overgrown pinetrees , 10 yards from the pines was a old barbed wire fence and then another ten yards was a road. At dark he met up with us kinda jogging ,arrow still nocked, saying ,you guys ready to go. we asked ,see anything,a quick no was all he said ,and he started quickly walking towards home,arrow still nocked,he set a fast pace for us to keep up with him,all the time asking him what the hurry was, with him not answering us, all the time with his arrow nocked,we reached his house and we all went to the basement rec room and he turned on every lite in the basement ,we were going to talk about more hunting ,when we noticed how quiet my buddy was ,we asked him what the hells a matter,he said,you guys arent gonna believe me,looking around like someone was hiding behind the couch he was sitting on. He was pale white and started telling us what happed ,he said,it was almost dark, I was out of the pines ,next to the fence, when I heard a noise ,like a rustling of the brush, I quick nocked an arrow thinkin it might be a fox ,I was waiting when out to pines edge slowly walked out a guy in a monks outfit,I could not see his face ,I called out all your names thinking it was one of guys joking around, I got no reply ,I did a quick roll under the fence ,he never moved, I called out eveyones name again,no answer again,I went to the edge of road and I could still see him standing on the edge of the pines ,I still couldnt see his face,I said who is that, and then he slowly turned and walked back into the pines, normally we would give each other a lot of crap,but we could see he was really scared ,this guy did not scare very easy . we tried to figure this out ,it was to early for halloween,no body but our group hunted that area,there were no houses around for a 1/2 mile just corn fields . He was home alone and asked us not leave until somebody else came home,we all hung out till his brother came home ,I think we all got a chill down our spines as he told us this story,we ,all but my buddy checked out those pines(as a group on the next bright sunny day) looking for something but finding not a thing . To this day my buddy does not like to really care to talk about this and that almost 30 years ago


----------



## Nomad022

ttt


----------



## boof_10

Bump.

I found this thread a couple days ago and I am on page 20 of reading every post. I love this stuff. I dont really have any stories that compare to you guys, but Im not so sure I want to. I did experience sleep paralysis once, though. It was the scariest thing to ever happen to me. I know it isnt hunting related, but I was probably dreaming about hunting before it happened? Ill explain what happened in a different post at a different time.


----------



## dsal

Duck hunting in a large swamp with two buddies and all three of us in the canoe tying to get back to shore during a major lightning storm. After getting to shore leaving everthing behind and runing to find cover with lightning striking everywhere and trees falling just around us. Wow never seen lightning hit and trees fall so close to me and more than once. After all was over we all had the same faces looking at each other. Ya lets go change our shorts.


----------



## jamesbalog

eddie-ster said:


> Two things, when I first bought my house I would often be awaken by these horrible cries from the greenway behind me. They were piercing and amplifying. I grabbed a headlamp and ran out there to see. I've heard a matriarch deer snort like an exotic bird and that seems to go for about a half mile or more distance, same thing here. It turns out that the noise was a Red Fox that was missing his companion as I saw another Red Fox roadkill the next day on the Highway. I wonder how many people are fooled to think a cry like this is something else.
> 
> Also, on this other outdoor/hunting forum I was reading old posts from interesting people. One guy was a Moderator and very respected. One of his old post was about seeing a Skunk Ape in Florida while hunting/bowhunting from a tree stand. I PM'ed the guy and asked about the encounter. He said it was true; that he was with his friend up in the same tree. He says they were there close to last light overlooking a lake/pond and as if to appear out of thin air a Sasquatch was in front of them and walked past them under their tree stand - headed straight for his pick up.
> 
> He said they waited and then beat feet to the truck to get out of there.
> 
> The reason I was asking was because a trusted friend (the guy is a "honest to God" saint, and has been since he was a kid); told me of his Sasquatch sighting in OK. He came from a rancher/farmer family and spotted one looking at him from next to culvert pipes that were fairly large; he made a measurement of it by reference point.
> 
> About sasquatch, maybe time will tell.


One night in the summer of 2011 a buddy and i were driving down the road on the way back from running our dogs. it was probably 1-2 in the morning. we were just talkin about how the hounds did like normal. Then on the left side of the road we see it, a big dark animal standing on his back legs maybe 5-10 feet off the road. 

Both my buddy and i both went silent and looked at each other, knowing we just saw something that wasnt suppose to be there. he locked up his brakes and turned around, we drove up and down this road for a solid half an hour and never saw whatever it was again. To me it was either a bear or a sasquatch (neither of the two are suppose to be living in northern central Ohio) It was big 6-7 foot range and had dark fur, we only caught a few second glimpse of it at 45-50 mph but we both saw the same thing and ill always wonder what it actually was. 

The thing that makes it even more weird from me is we **** hunt a woods maybe 1/2 to 3/4 mile from where we saw this thing and we have taken several hounds there from pups all the way up to champion hounds and not a single one of them will hunt that woods. we will cut them in and they will be back at our feet in a few minutes or bust out of the country and we will be picking them up in the truck a few roads over


----------



## JBOGG

Marked for later.


----------



## TrashCan

Walking along standing corn in the dark with no flashlight.Jump something and takes off running(yes sounding like running not deer leaping)through the corn full blast knocking over stalks the whole way.That send chills up my spine everytime.It was dead silent out so it made it worse.

I dont care how old I am... when im walking along standing corn in the dark it freaks me out especially when animals take off in it.
Mind likes to play tricks on you


----------



## Gunpowder

There's children in the corn....


----------



## Where's Bruce?

Just to diversify things, I'm sharing this true story:

If you’ve fished a lot, you have no doubt witnessed some truly remarkable, even bizarre things occur on the water. The ocean is an amazing and untamed place chock full of the strange and mysterious. This is one such event.

I am hanging from the port railing of a 25’ Davis 60 miles south of the border after running all night from San Diego when I see something in the distance I cannot make out. It’s too small to be a boat and is stationary so it can’t be a jumping fish. We proceed to slow troll towards the distant oddity with increasing curiosity. As we get nearer, we see the object is vertical in the water and is moving around. As we get nearer still, we see a panga has also been drawn to the object, sitting approximately 75 yards down swell of it. 

I grabbed the binoculars and low and behold, what do I see? It’s a man standing on the water! 

“What is it?” asks my buddy.
“I think it’s Jesus.” I reply.
“No really…what is it? he demands.
“It’s a man standing on the water! I swear to God it’s a man standing on the water!”

I can’t quote the response I got to that but the words “Hold on” were included and suddenly we’re moving much faster towards the water-walking Savior. 

Now only 20’ away, we see it is in fact a man standing on the water. He is Hispanic, about 5.6” tall wearing white pants and a white shirt, pacing back and forth on a submerged container that had fallen off a cargo ship. He appears to be looking for a way in, apparently believing this metal box is filled with something very valuable that will change his life. 

“That’s not Jesus…” says my friend, “…that’s Hey-zoos!” 

We both break into shrieks of laughter. I open the ice chest, grab six beers and hand em to the senor sitting in the panga. He seemed to understand why and smiled in appreciation. Ya just never know what form of entertainment you’ll find on the water…sometimes it is just mind boggling. Jesus waved goodbye as we continued on our way, still searching for a way to get inside his floating treasure chest. That’s what I love about the ocean; ya never know what to expect…anything can happen.


----------



## SamPotter

Great story.


----------



## Captain1221

Older Archer said:


> About 25 years ago... i was bow hunting in L.A. lower Alabama. Sitting in a deer stand freezing my but off,when suddenly i heard what i thought was a baby crying. Seven miles to the closest paved road i am thinking who would have a baby out here in this freezing weather? Curiosity got best of me so i climb down,baby still crying. As i walk up on the noise i see this huge ant bed. 4 ft.by4ft..Ant beds don't get that big around here. I walk closer when i notice it was more like a igloo made out of dirt covered in leaves. I am standing about 20 feet away when a baby piglet jumped up on something in the igloo, saw me and started squealing and jumped down. About that time a 300 pound mad as hell saw shot out of there like a bullet straight at me. Legs don't fail me now! Running as fast i can with this mad snorting pig right on my heels i s--ts myself. Still running like Forest Gump i noticed the snorting sound was gone. So i turned around and she was gone. Standing there out of breath thinking what just happened???? I here a baby cry, i find a dirt igloo, bout got eaton by a wild hog and messed on myself. This really happened.


Very funny! I spit my coffee out reading this. "Legs don't fail me now! Running as fast i can with this mad snorting pig right on my heels i s--ts myself. Still running like Forest Gump"


----------



## S.Alder

The strangest experience I have ever had in the woods occurred in the national forest just outside of the south rim of the Grand Canyon about 15 years ago. I was traveling with some friends on our way to Phoenix and we were camping along the way. A ranger at the National park suggested we could save some money if we wanted to camp in the National forest instead of the park. He told us to drive back out of the park and just pull off on any of the dirt roads we saw off the highway. We listened to him and found a a great place to camp. There was nothing and no one around us. We set up camp and made dinner and sat around our campfire. There was a full moon and you could see everything. The next thing I knew there was a sound. It was like the humming of a power line. You could feel the sound but it was so low that I wasn't quiet sure I was hearing it. Before I could say anything, my friend said what the **** is that sound. We walked around the camp but the sound seemed to come from everywhere. We sat there around the fire for a little while but the sound did not go away. Feeling a little wigged out, we all went to sleep in our tents. The next morning the sound was gone. To this day, I don't know what it was. My theory was that it was low frequency sound waves generated by the military for communication.


----------



## reece .

To the top some good stories in here


----------



## zap




----------



## jdamet

Where in the heck did you find that? ^^^^^^


----------



## Srongchoo

zap said:


>


wow! what did you do?


----------



## zap

Found that on public land, bow only.
Put an ad on cl and found the owner, returned the saddle.

It had gotten away from the rider six months prior.


----------



## jdamet

Probably twisted a gut trying to get that saddle off. That's a sad way for a horse to go.


----------



## Srongchoo

there is an old railroad tunnel on our farm. 15+ years ago my dad went down there turkey hunting and walked by it and there was wet clothes hanging on the trees to dry. my dad left and called the cops. we never found who was there but the cops took the clothes and left. apparently someone was living in the tunnel and washing their clothes in the creek


----------



## stewiegriffon

BigBill said:


> Bass fishing by myself in my jon boat yrs ago. I had one of the early Hummingbirds mounted on the boat - rememnber the square pixels? Prolly several hundred yards from shore but I can see people doing picnics on shore. Well a little while later the sirens start and then all sorts of fire & police around, and I can see the scuba truck too. Obviously one of the city slicker picnicers thought he could swim. Some volly fireman guy starts cursing me out on a bullhorn to get away from the scene, but I'm still several hundred yards out so I ignore him. After he threatens to have me arrested, I start motoring away (electric motor). I happen to look at my hummingbird and I see a big object on the screen about 10 feet down - takes up half the screen! So I turn the boat around wanting to tell them I found their swimmer and bullhorn guy immediately starts screaming at me again. So I say screw them, I don't say anything and go to the other side of the lake to continue fishing. The "swimmer" showed up a week later floating by the dam clear opposite side of the lake.


Thats the most frightening thing I've red. Something not right with this guy. I'm just thankful we don't have alot of your kind around here. Not a good person there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grey Man

I was turkey hunting in a suburban lot last spring. Because the lot is so small, I had to set up about forty yards from the trees the turkey's were roosting in. My decoys were fifteen yards in front of my blind, and my buddy Lee was behind me down an embankment calling. 

Well, naturally, whenever you go hunting for turkeys you always see deer, and sure enough here came a doe and two yearlings. They came out and started feeding right where I had my decoys. So guess what happens? One of the turkeys decides to fly down right at that moment, and it decides to land by the decoys. Where the doe is. So there's this fluttering of wings, and the doe looks up, and sees a turkey about to land on it, and I swear to you I have never seen a deer so freaked out in all my life. The doe sort of reared and jumped to get out of the way, and the turkey pulled up a little, and the turkey ended up flying over the doe by just a few inches. It was crazy.

Lee was behind the embankment, so he missed the whole thing. He never even knew the deer were there.


----------



## hawkdriver55

bump


----------



## MiStickSlinger

Nothing too crazy has happened to me in the woods hunting, but my freshman year of college I went out for my midnight jog off campus like most weeknights, and there was this patch of woods id run through, well as i entered this patch of woods I saw the glow of a flashlight in the distance right along trail I was running, I then smelled a VERY strong chemical odor, but in my youthful state of ignorance I didn't put two and two together, as i ran up on the light I pulled my tac light at the same time they pulled their flashlight on me about 20ft from each other. 2 very rough looking guys were hunched over what appeared to be half a small propane tank. We stared at each other for a brief second and the only thing I could think of to say was "I won't tell anyone". I turned around and my 285lb behind was moving fast enough to make every NFL teams draft board


----------



## droppin bucks

When I was working on a golf course one morning was out changing cups walked out on the green and noticed a doe watching me no big deal happened all the time.So i went about my job till I heard hoof beats coming my way she was headed right at me with a full head of steam I took two steps back trying to figure out what to do when she got about 40 yds from me I threw my hands up and yelled.She took a hard right and blasted past me at less than 10 yards freaked the crap outta me!Carried my Glock with me for a few days after that just in case!
Maybe I killed her mother or sister I don't know what she was thinking.

Had a racoon climb up to the bottom of my stand when I looked down it freaked and made a crazy noise and jumped to a big branch under me.

Had a big-azz Owl land on a branch ten feet to my right and stare me right in the eyes those things are huge very beautiful animal.


----------



## stickin em'

Sitting in my stand over a scrape one morning and out of nowhere a guy and girl probably in their late 30's or early 40's came down the trail. The guy was talking to the girl and pointing out the scrape and out of nowhere they started making out. Guess the sight of the scrape got them all horned up. Had no idea I was even around. Strangest thing I've seen.


----------



## km04

Been fishing since I was 8, born and raised in the city but got the country in my blood. One night the family is out fishing and my younger brother and I
9 by 3 years) see the strange light come out over the reservoir. We had waded out to about thigh deep water and this light just comes flying down the valley straight at us then pulls up and shoots right. Then it does a crazy pattern in the sky, far to complex to be a plane or chopper, the just goes straight up and disappears. Now the whole time this thing did not make a sound. My brother and I looked at each other and we both had that "if you don't say anything, I won't say anything" look and just kept on fishing. We never talked about it until years later.


----------



## hawkdriver55

km04 said:


> Been fishing since I was 8, born and raised in the city but got the country in my blood. One night the family is out fishing and my younger brother and I
> 9 by 3 years) see the strange light come out over the reservoir. We had waded out to about thigh deep water and this light just comes flying down the valley straight at us then pulls up and shoots right. Then it does a crazy pattern in the sky, far to complex to be a plane or chopper, the just goes straight up and disappears. Now the whole time this thing did not make a sound. My brother and I looked at each other and we both had that "if you don't say anything, I won't say anything" look and just kept on fishing. We never talked about it until years later.


Was this in western NC??????


----------



## Iceman130

NO one belives me, and i'm very hesitant to tell the story, because even i think it sounds stupid. But about 2 weeks ago, coonhunting, me, my younger brother, and my friend had just got the first one of the night put up. While shining the tree, my buddy yells, "hey, come check thisout!" So,i head over, and there was a track in the snow, about twice the width of my foot, and 4 to 5 inches longer (i wear size 12 boot). The track appeared to be a foot, with all 5 toes exposed, this was also in the middle of a 800acre patch of woods. The snow was slowly melting off in spots, and we were only about to see one track, plus the toe mark from another in the next spot of unmelted snow. I know how stupid this sounds but its 100% truth


----------



## km04

hawkdriver55 said:


> Was this in western NC??????


Actually, it was in Baltimore county, just north of Baltimore city.


----------



## jamesbalog

Iceman130 said:


> NO one belives me, and i'm very hesitant to tell the story, because even i think it sounds stupid. But about 2 weeks ago, coonhunting, me, my younger brother, and my friend had just got the first one of the night put up. While shining the tree, my buddy yells, "hey, come check thisout!" So,i head over, and there was a track in the snow, about twice the width of my foot, and 4 to 5 inches longer (i wear size 12 boot). The track appeared to be a foot, with all 5 toes exposed, this was also in the middle of a 800acre patch of woods. The snow was slowly melting off in spots, and we were only about to see one track, plus the toe mark from another in the next spot of unmelted snow. I know how stupid this sounds but its 100% truth


Did ya snap a picture of that?


----------



## Iceman130

Yeah, its a cell phone pic, and you cant really see much of anything from the pic. Also, a dog had stepped in it by the time i took the pic, but yes, i do have a pic.


----------



## Bow Me

Iceman130 said:


> Yeah, its a cell phone pic, and you cant really see much of anything from the pic. Also, a dog had stepped in it by the time i took the pic, but yes, i do have a pic.


Well..........


----------



## jamesbalog

Iceman130 said:


> Yeah, its a cell phone pic, and you cant really see much of anything from the pic. Also, a dog had stepped in it by the time i took the pic, but yes, i do have a pic.


Lets see it


----------



## sawicki4x4

One time fishing with a buddy sitting on shore we heard running in the woods then all of a sudden we almost got ran over by a dozen deer being chased by something. We got up and all we heard was a roar from across the river. Scared us to death


----------



## BlugrassBucks

This isnt an unexplainable story but i was deer huntin one morning and my toboggan flew off my head. Turns out, a red tailed hawk must of thought it was a squirrel or somthing. Scared the crap outta me.

Another story is once i was out turkey hunting and heard slow footsteps behind me, about 10 feet or so. I was thinking it was a big tom circling my decoy setup. Out of nowhere a coyote runs nearly 5 feet from me and takes off with my decoy. Never saw my decoy again.


----------



## Whitey375

jamesbalog said:


> Lets see it


This

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## QS34Reaper

When we were younger (14-15ish) a buddy and I was hog hunting one of the many pipelines that runs through the Bonne Carrie Spillway in Louisana. We had parked the 3 wheeler and went up the overgrown pipeline looking for hog sign. We found a nice open area where the hogs had been rooting and was going to try and pick up a trail and track them down. 

Now it was only us two and we were walking side by side when I could not shake the feeling we were being followed. I turn around and crapped my pants when an old.....and I mean old Native American guy was a mere 20' or so behind us. In this wide open area of the pipeline we never saw him or anyone else for that matter.

We both stopped and he approached us and was mumbling words we could not understand but it was clear he was trying to tell us the direction of the hogs. Here is where it really gets messed up....we look in the direction he was advising we go for only a few seconds and when we turned back around....he was gone!!! Like he just evaporated.

Call me crazy but we know what happened that day. I am gettin the chills just sharing this with you like it just happened 5 minutes ago. We still have no explanation. It was bizarre to say the least.


----------



## thencprince1515

After 2 Blunts of Purple Kush, we jumped on the highway in route to North Carolina for a golf trip, me in front passenger seat , buddy driving and 2 other buddy's in the back, we passed an Amish horse and buggy (which I found strange because we were on the highway) I looked over at the horse and the Amish men driving it , I then quickly looked at the speedometer to see that we were going 70 mph, I looked over at the Horse and buggy again and it passed us, at that point I demanded the car be stopped and I be taken home. 😎


🎯


----------



## QS34Reaper

thencprince1515 said:


> After 2 Blunts of Purple Kush, we jumped on the highway in route to North Carolina for a golf trip, me in front passenger seat , buddy driving and 2 other buddy's in the back, we passed an Amish horse and buggy (which I found strange because we were on the highway) I looked over at the horse and the Amish men driving it , I then quickly looked at the speedometer to see that we were going 70 mph, I looked over at the Horse and buggy again and it passed us, at that point I demanded the car be stopped and I be taken home. &#55357;&#56846;
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57263;


Now that's good kush!!!!!!!


----------



## 207BowHunting

droppin bucks said:


> Had a big-azz Owl land on a branch ten feet to my right and stare me right in the eyes those things are huge very beautiful animal.


Had the same thing happen to me also. It kinda creeped my out it wouldnt take its eyes off me but it was awesome thing to see up close.

I had another weird thing happen to me a couple years back. Me and a buddy were turkey hunting got out an hour or so before dark. Got to the tree we were going to set up on and set down and started to wait for day light. All of a sudden a black blob starts movin towards us in the field infront of us... Couldnt tell what it was until we both jumped up with it less than 10ft from us it was a giant porcupine. Once we got up and moved out of the way it ran right inbetween us.


----------



## sawicki4x4

thencprince1515 said:


> After 2 Blunts of Purple Kush, we jumped on the highway in route to North Carolina for a golf trip, me in front passenger seat , buddy driving and 2 other buddy's in the back, we passed an Amish horse and buggy (which I found strange because we were on the highway) I looked over at the horse and the Amish men driving it , I then quickly looked at the speedometer to see that we were going 70 mph, I looked over at the Horse and buggy again and it passed us, at that point I demanded the car be stopped and I be taken home. &#55357;&#56846;
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57263;


Where did you get your smoke. I want some lol. 70mph horse and buggy is a crazy story.


----------



## hdrking2003

Iceman130 said:


> NO one belives me, and i'm very hesitant to tell the story, because even i think it sounds stupid. But about 2 weeks ago, coonhunting, me, my younger brother, and my friend had just got the first one of the night put up. While shining the tree, my buddy yells, "hey, come check thisout!" So,i head over, and there was a track in the snow, about twice the width of my foot, and 4 to 5 inches longer (i wear size 12 boot). The track appeared to be a foot, with all 5 toes exposed, this was also in the middle of a 800acre patch of woods. The snow was slowly melting off in spots, and we were only about to see one track, plus the toe mark from another in the next spot of unmelted snow. I know how stupid this sounds but its 100% truth


After spending a lot of my life in Wayne, Holmes, and Knox Counties, I will say that this area is VERY SQUATCHY!


----------



## Iceman130

jamesbalog said:


> Lets see it


Like i said, it is a poor quality cell phone pic, but the track to look for is right where the light is focused on. the rest are deer/dog tracks. All the pic does really is show the general shape, and the "stairstep" from the toes


----------



## DeathSeason

Iceman130 said:


> Like i said, it is a poor quality cell phone pic, but the track to look for is right where the light is focused on. the rest are deer/dog tracks. All the pic does really is show the general shape, and the "stairstep" from the toes


I cant see anything. Take the picture into paint and outline the footprint for us.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I was in alaska once and could have SWORE I saw a wild sarah palin out there... :mg:


----------



## Iceman130

The print is circled in RED. I believe i resized the photo to make it larger if everything worked. I wrote "toes"on the toe end. Also, in green,is my coonhounds print. He is a big walker male about 75lbs so he leaves a fairly large fog track. Also, like i said, it is a very poor cell phone pic, but it is better than nothing. To this day, i get laughed at when i tell the story, but i have no clue what it could have been honest to god. It was the strangest thing ive ever seen, and the toes in the mud a little farther down really just topped it off.


----------



## 3Dmaniac

I can remember when I was about 5 or 6 years old, we lived in this old house(your talking the 70's a lot of these around where I grew up). My parents never locked our house doors whenever we went somewhere, whether it be a short trip to town or whatever. They would tie the door shut with a piece of cloth or piece of clothing or whatever they had to use. I remember us coming home one day and the door was kicked open and untied and their was blood everywhere, it was all over the floor, bed, couch, all over the front door as well..My parents never did figure out where this blood come from, they thought an old dog (in heat) might have got through the door somehow, or somebody might have been hurt real bad and needed help, they still believe it was an old dog till this day, they just can't figure out why their was soo much blood..we lived right next to the innerstate where all sorts of traffic came by all the time...sooo a few years go by and were not sure if the story is true but we had heard that skeleton remains were found their sometime in the early 80's..My parents place now is about 5 miles where this old house use to be, I drive by there all the time...this is the first time Iv'e ever written this story, it gives me chills....


----------



## Pork_Chopper

My turn...three quick stories.

About 10+ years ago a few friends and I were out on some TX Hill Country property owned by my parents. It's a couple hundred acres situated about halfway down a 12 mi. dirt / gravel road. Were had made the 220 mi. drive from Houston area where we all lived the night before and had spent the last 24 hrs. getting pretty "sauced up". Well sometime around midnight we were sitting outside the 33' travel trailer (approx 30 yards off dirt road) that stays on the property on a cool and cloudy night drinking when we heard a bunch of footsteps coming down the county road. Mind you this country dirt road sees MAYBE 5-8 cars travel by per day and that's considered "traffic"...well, anyhow as we get each others attention and quiet down we see five men walking in formation (2 in front, 1 middle, 2 rear) with what looked like OD green rain suits on with rubber boots. It was hard to tell if they were armed and upon seeing this and having this extremely akward feeling come over all of us we all stood up, grabbed the nearest gun we could find and then began talking loudly amongst ourselves to make sure they were aware of our existence. The group of guys never waved (very rare in this part of the country), stopped to talk, or anything...they just continued on in formation staring straight ahead and never acknowledged us....About a year later there was a huge drug bust just down the same county dirt road where feds and the whole nine were involved. There was a big shootout and a couple of the guys were killled and the others went to jail. I have no idea if it was the same people or if even related but sure had all of us sleeping with guns in the bed that night!

Second story...MESSED UP but completely explainable; A few years after the previous story (2004 to be exact) above I had made the drive out to the property by myself and spent the night alone while three other frineds were going to make the drive overnight when one of them got off of his graveyard shift. I woke up early the next AM to go hunting but didn't see anything so headed back to camp around 9:00 AM to meet up with my buddies scheduled to arrive about that time. Being in TX I always carry a sidearm with me bowhunting just for insurance . Well I had made it back to camp, set down my bow, and removed my sidearm and laid it on the picnic table outside by the travel trailer. My buddies had arrived right on time and we sat around for a bit and discussed the game plan for the weekend. We decided to head to town to get some groceries, beer, etc and were about to get ready to leave and my buddy that had drove up after working a graveyard **** decided he would play around with my handgun. I'm not sure what he was thinking but he decided to disassemble it so he racks the slide, locks the slide to the rear, flips the slide lever up, and then unlocks the slide. Now, as many of you know you must pull the trigger on many handgund to allow the slide to be removed from the grip assembly so he does so and BANG! In disassembling, he failed to realize there was a live magazine in the gun and he had racked a round into the chamber and was going to simply let the slide fall into his hand and catch it. We all look at each other like "***! DID THAT REALLY JUST HAPPEN?" when my buddy realizes what he has just done. He tosses my pistol out in the grass and soon begins to start passing out from shock. My other buddies run inside to grab towels, blanket, etc to wrap his hand which is bleeding all over the place. After coming around my buddy holds out his hand and asks me "how bad is it, is it bad?" and all I remember is seeing his shoelaces through the hole in his hand and I proceeded to tell him "Well, we need to get to the hospital and you are da*mn lucky I decided not to buy a .45"...it was a 9mm Springfield XD. What's even worse is when I got him to the hospital (after talking to 911 dispatch on the way) the cops were already there and upon walking in we were met by a nurse who, god honest, asks "Now, which one of you shot yourself?" and my buddy's hand is wrapped in an entire bed sheet and he is as pale as the white pixels on this screen. Sadly, I had to leave him there with the "expert" nurse while I had to take the cops back out to do an "investigation" because they couldn't even find the place. Took me months to get my handgun back even though there was clearly no foul play...

Last one...A couple years ago I was driving in on the dirt road for the opening weekend of bow season and see two does jump the fence onto the corner of our property. I had been bowhunting for years at this point and never taken a deer. So I haul butt to camp, thrown on my hunting clothes, grab my bow, and head to the area I last saw the deer. I still hunted the area for maybe 30-45 mins. and decided it wasn't going to work out. So I headed to the fence line paralleling the road and down the road and I can see a tall weesatch tree being shaken all to heck about 80 yards down the road. There was a slight wind that day but nothing near enough to shake a tree this violently. Immediately I think this is a good buck rubbing this tree as it's the only animal besides a big hog that could move the tree like this. I set my bow down and step through the barbed wire fence to see what it was and when I looked up the tree was no longer shaking and there was nothing near the tree. I threw up my binos, scanned the brush, the other side of the road, and NOTHING. This tree was out in the open just off the road so if it was an animal I surely would have seen it, or at least the tail end of it going into the brush on the other side of the fence. Looking back on it, I don't know why I never went down to see if there were rub marks on the tree. I guess it kind of freaked me out a bit and haven't thought much about it until now.


----------



## catfishmafia76

Iceman130 said:


> The print is circled in RED. I believe i resized the photo to make it larger if everything worked. I wrote "toes"on the toe end. Also, in green,is my coonhounds print. He is a big walker male about 75lbs so he leaves a fairly large fog track. Also, like i said, it is a very poor cell phone pic, but it is better than nothing. To this day, i get laughed at when i tell the story, but i have no clue what it could have been honest to god. It was the strangest thing ive ever seen, and the toes in the mud a little farther down really just topped it off.


It's just a wood bugger track bud. We see'em all the time here in Ky but don't shoot at them unless they start stealing our deer before we can recover them. Hairy sob's will flat out steal your deer if you leave it lay overnight.


----------



## freebird134

CPinWV said:


> Trail cam pic posted on AT with three guys standing and the guy in the middle is naked.....:mg:


I think that was my pic


----------



## freebird134

I found this thread and have been reading through it. It cracks me up! Then I stumbled upon what CPinWV wrote back in 2009. I'm pretty sure he is referencing the weirdest thing I ever saw in the woods!!!! Well, at least from my trail camera. I had posted the picture on a "strange trail cam pic" thread, and the mods took it down. I tried to make sure it was pretty blacked out on this picture to save you guys from tasting your breakfast twice! ukey: Trust me, the unedited pic is disgusting. I have a friend that knows who they are. They are gay guys and the one is a nudist....just out for a walk I guess....


----------



## Mjprohoroff

Tagged for later


----------



## Beefcake

I've been visited by aliens, ghosts and Bigfoots but its all very explainable. My psychiatrist explains it all very well but it doesn't stop the visits.... including his.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JavelinaHunter

ttt


----------



## Tugman

I hesitate to tell it but I have two things;

The first is on a late morning while walking in to my stand on public land. I was following a small bayou when I came across a two foot wide "trail" of a white ash-like powder. It came up from the bayou and went straight up the bank for about twenty feet and joined in with a circle that was the same two foot width and the circle was ten feet across. I studied on that for about twenty minutes, there was no fire residue nearby, no broken branches above or around the area and no tracks other than my own. There was none of the stuff on branches, just the ground. This was late fall so the leaves had all fallen off of the trees. This is half a mile in from the road and VERY FEW people hunt through there besides myself. Still scratching my head over that one. Ironically, the other thing happened that same afternoon. I had been in my stand the rest of the morning planning to sit until dark. About 2:00 I heard something large moving through the air at low altitude directly a above me from south to north. I can only describe the sound as that made by a flock of teal flying low over head. By the sound I would guess it was 500 - 700 feet up and moving FAST. It came into and out of hearing in about two seconds. Here's the kicker. It was a cloudless day and whatever it was, it was not visible. It made no propusion noise at all, just the sound of cutting the air. I offer no explanation but just chalk it up to one of those strange things we sometimes experience in life. Now you see why I hesitated to relate this.


----------



## Jovush

Ttt


----------



## Z-Rider

Back up top, new hunting seasons are starting and there are noun to be some new stories........


Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


----------



## BowTechForever

Ttt and a bump. Lets hear some.more!


----------



## BowTechForever

New stories?


----------



## BowTechForever

Well ill tell my story. It was april 28th of last year. My dad had gone to work and I wanted to go turkey hunting. I was on the property across from our house . We live on top of a mountain. I had a decoy and a slate call. I stopped and sat on a rock. I was wearing a full leafy wear suit with a facemask. I heard loud footsteps coming down the ridge from my left. I thought a person was coming, but I realized they were very loud and heavy steps. I heard twigs and leaves break and crunch. I finally saw a dark figure coming down from my left to right.I thought it was a guy in a ghuille suit but, he had nothing in his hands and his camo was a reddish brown. The thought that this wasn't a person finally crossed my mind. The wind shifted and started blowing in his direction. It stopped and looked directly at me. It had medium sized almond shaped eyes. Its nose was pushed in and it had leathery looking skin. It looked at me for about 5 seconds and then kept going. When he stopped he was only 45 or 50 yards from me. He continued down the hill and paused to look back at about 100 yards. I never moved until I couldnt see or hear it. I went home and didn't leave the house for 2 weeks. Still wont go on that side of the mountain, and still have trouble going into the woods. They way it stared at me and looked into me just chilled me.


----------



## snake1127

pterodactyl ?


----------



## Krypt Keeper

did this walk on all 4 or 2 legs?


----------



## ridgerunner1

and why didn't you shoot this thing? then all the skepticism on Bigfoot would of been layed to rest, i would think you could hit a Bigfoot at 45 yards.


----------



## bigrackHack

ridgerunner1 said:


> and why didn't you shoot this thing? then all the skepticism on Bigfoot would of been layed to rest, i would think you could hit a Bigfoot at 45 yards.


Probably shooting Rage and wouldn't have sealed the deal. Then we'd have another one of those "perfect shot and can't find my Bfoot" threads.


----------



## BowTechForever

1. Walked on two legs 
2. I was 13. I had a 41 pound bowtech soldier shooting ultra light arrows with rocket meet seeker 3 blades. It most like likely would have bounced off


----------



## j-tweezy

Posted in another thread as well but definitely belongs here as well.

Not hunting related but easily could be, back in my younger teenage days I lived a few miles back into the woods and was huge into scary movies and had been to see one, got home and was winding down and having a smoke outside when I heard the most horrible aound ive ever heard in my life, something like a baby screaming at the top of its lungs repeatedly and flying through the air!*After later evaluations and checking with reality ive decided it wasnt some kind of ghost or banshee or anything of that nature but most likely a still living but about to die rabbit in the grips of an owl carrying it crying through the air. The craziest,creepiest, weirdest thing I ever heard inthe woods.


----------



## Krash

funny stuff


----------



## arduckaholic

Mooooorrrrrreeeeeee


----------



## ky_hill hunter

No Squatch story, but I do have an unidentified critter story.

Sitting on stand one day I had a very strange animal walk out at 100 yrds from me.
It had dark black, bear like fur. Large rump and short front legs. Had a tail. Walked on all fours.
I thought bear at first. Then It turned so I could see, it had a long Ant Eater like snout.


----------



## ky_hill hunter

This one ive told on another AT thread before, but its a good one...

Headed in for an evening hunt, I noticed another car parked at a trail head. No biggie. I was hiking in pretty deep and the woods had plenty of room. 
I was about a 1/4 mile into the trail. I had been rather stealthy, just in case whomever was parked there was hunting near the trail.
This was a mistake. I SHOULD have been dragging my feet, kicking leaves, maybe even whistling the Andy Griffith Theme songon my way in. 
That may possibly have prevented what I was about to encounter.

I was just about to top a hill when I was stopped dead in my tracks by the sight of a woman, at least, if not over 400lbs, topless, sitting on a laid over tree, Posing in 
hollywood movie star fashion. About fifteen feet away, was her 85 lb starry eyed goober of a boyfriend with a really nice camera taking pictures. (for what website I can only imagine)

Needless to say.... I WAS going hunting... THEY were in my way.... And i WASNT turning around.

By the time they saw me i had already topped the hill and was 20 yards from them. 
I walked right in between the two (at a somewhat NOT so stealthy pace now).
She was in panic mode in an attempt to get herself covered.
Goober with the camera just sort of turned and acted like he was taking pictures of birds or something.

Well, being the gentleman that I am, I couldnt pass two strangers on the trail and not at least say something...

So in my best "i know what you were doing" sarcastic tone, 
I simply say " Hot... Aint it" and smile as I continue on my way.

Sidenote: I made PLENTY of noise on my way out. Just in case.


----------



## Stevie777

Fishing with my son who was around 4 at the time and was more interested in finding a good stick than catching fish went on one of his stick hunts. I was keeping an eye on him as well as my rod, when i noticed him run some then stop, Look over his shoulder then run some more.

This happened about 3 times then the screaming started, he was in full on sprint mode and i could see this "Thing" on the ground about 10 feet behind keeping up with him...It was a dark shaped thing, i was thinking maybe a Mink or otter...
He ran towards me shouting "dad, it's after me....i ran toward him with my own stick in hand ready to dispatch the Beast....

Turns out he had some old fishing line wrapped around his ankle and the "Thing" Was a big ball of Grass and twigs attached to the other end... We still laugh about that.


----------



## Slick16

that's a good one!


----------



## daniel_chris

This is a story off a place my uncle hunts in TX.

They went down and filled feeders, came back the next week and the feeder was empty, so they filled it again and yet again it was empty when they came back. Finally they decided to fill it and hunt to see what happens. The next day I think it was a critter crawled up the feeder and took the lid off and started eating the corn. They shot it and it ended up being an orangatang... Dont know if its true but that would be a crazy critter to see running around Texas...


----------



## BowTechForever

I wonder what an orangutang tastes like?


----------



## scrupples

^^^^
Taste like bigfoot with a slight hint of bananas.


----------



## arduckaholic

Ky hill hunter that sounds like a skunkawharackin or some kind of thing spelled like that give or take afew letters lol


----------



## zap




----------



## j-tweezy

^^^that right there is weird that somebodies packed horse just died and got left. That pack looks in good condition though, I may have made sure it didnt rot like the horse did.

Another story I remebered from very recent was about a month ago while Bowfishing with a buddy and my wife eyes to the water I stopped to look up for a second to scan the area and see where I wanted to head to next and noticed an odd white sihouette drifting through the air, then I realized it was heading directly towards me as it got closer and started moving from the pitch black into the lights and got about 15ft away headed directly in line woth my face I yelled out "what the ***!" And it changed course jist in time. It was a white heron carrying what looked to be about a 2.5lb bass in his hands/feet/talons. He missed me so closely I could clearly make it out. I was amazed that it took my holler to get it to notice that it was about to fly smack into my face, my wife was laughing so hard she almost fell out of the boat. Not truely scary but a little weird and definitely funny.


----------



## arduckaholic

That pic is several pages back. He said he took the halter and what not tracked down the owner. It got away from them and they were never able to find it.


----------



## Chopayne

ridgerunner1 said:


> and why didn't you shoot this thing? then all the skepticism on Bigfoot would of been layed to rest, i would think you could hit a Bigfoot at 45 yards.


I dont think he ever clearly identified what it was, couldve just been an ugly person. I hope people don't make the habit of running around and shooting things that look like bigfoot = \ There are alot of hairy ugly guys = )


----------



## Burton

This thread is great. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Triggins

Here's one... not my story, but a story from my younger brother and our good friend. Happened about 3 years ago..

They decided to go duck hunting on some public land probably 5 miles from my parents house. The ducks weren't really flying that day, but they were able to jump a few off the creek that runs through this land and shoot them. Well, as they tell me this story I am thinking they are nuts... they proceed to tell me that they were walking around this area, trying to scare up some pheasants/ducks and planning how they could hunt this area for dove's. They said they were on one side of this swampy/CRP land and they looked across (about 200-250 yds away) and see this black figure moving from left to right. Now, I said, "ok, it must have been a horse or cow", my brother says, "no way! This thing was 4 feet above the standing corn and it covered 300 yds of ground in seconds.. and it WASN'T running"... "right....." I said. Our good buddy, (I should say both of these guys wouldn't make this up) says, "it was a squatch, it had to be!" Laughing I say "you guys are F*&*&*& high.." They proceed to tell me that they walked over to where they saw this thing enter the wooded area, my brother tells me this wooded area, maybe 5 acres, was full of OLD, HUGE oak trees and it gave them both chills because it looked ancient. As they walk into the woods, they get about 50 yds in and start to smell "the biggest, nastiest smelling smell they have ever smelled" They both high tailed it out of there...

By the time I got out to my parents that day (before I heard the story) they were 4 or 5 beers deep, so I am thinking they were just drunk and rambling, but they said they needed to drink to help calm their nerves. I have never seen my brothers eyes so focused (even while drunk/buzzed) while telling me this story. They said they will never go hunting there again... I called them ******* and drank a beer 

on a side note, my brother always sees these unexplainable things, and I have yet to have any sort of "weird/unexplainable" encounters... everything from ghosts, aliens and now squatch... I'm starting to think he might have some sort of brain damage from all the beatings he took from me as kids


----------



## Ultra Limited

Sitting off a trail in western Virginia on a gun hunt around '85, a turkey flies onto a tree branch fairly high up some 30 yards away. Shortly after roosting down I heard a big crack and down he came with the branch hits the ground and he busts back up making all kinda noise wings flapping around gets on his feet pissed off. I said what the hey, laughing I shot at him with my 12 ga double-aught, and missed. 

Rifle hunting in NE North Carolina some 25 years ago, in a tree overlooking a large field out pops a spike which the land owner wanted taken if I seen one. Boom, I shot him with my 300 win mag at about 220 yards, he humps up and runs in the wood line. I wait a minute start to climb down, and there he is again! He's back out, looking around same spot, so- boom- shot him again. He runs back in the wood line. Finally I get in the woods and find the deer about 20 yards in. Flip him over one hole! What? Head scratch. Walk another 50 feet and I find his TWIN one hole also. Pulled both out into the field and I couldn't tell them apart. Lucky I could take multiple deer. Weird experience...


----------



## Triggins

Thought of a couple more.. these actually happened to me.

Once saw a squirrel jump from a tree, must have been at least 30' in the air, missed the branch he was aiming for and plummeted to the ground. He bounced and was up and running instantly.

This past season I was in stand early, right before first light I hear something walking in the woods, it didn't sound too big but I had my bow in hand regardless. Well it shows up and it is a hen turkey, walking around about 40 yds from me. Now I was prepared to shoot her, in MN you can hunt turkeys in fall for a few weeks and this happened to be the second to last day and there is no beard requirement. Well I am waiting for her to get in range, she is clucking away non stop for 10 minutes. All of a sudden I hear something almost directly above me.... I look up in the giant Oak tree in front of my stand and about 15 yards away are 14 or 15 turkeys roosting in the tree! After a few minutes of watching them they all decide to fly to another tree, was some of the loudest bird's in flight I have ever heard.... just drilling branches as they flew through the trees. 

That same day I was hearing this very odd sound, sounded like someone was hacking up a lugie, and a few seconds after the noise I would hear something "wet" hit the ground. A few minutes of searching the trees leads me to find a squirrel who was eating some sort of nut. Well, he would chomp away at the exterior and it must have had some sort of juice because he would then "hack" it up and huge glob of spit would fall to the ground and make that "wet" noise I had been hearing. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Stevie777

Ok, here's one that will put you off fishing for good, well maybe not put you off, but it will certainly have you thinking bad thoughts.

A ex work buddy was fishing a local Loch..Hillend reservoir. He was dead baiting for Pike. He started to reel in after a long while without so much as a nibble...Bump...Damn it, a snag he thought...He started walking backwards whilst pulling and reeling in...when, like a Polaris Submarine She surfaced...A dead Woman.

A local woman had gone missing a few weeks prior and Tom found her, she had weighted herself down with stones in her pockets and the weeds had grown around her corpse holding her on the bottom.

Dont know about now, as we lost contact many years ago, but he gave up fishing for a good number of years after that experience. :mg:


----------



## ky_hill hunter

Stevie777 said:


> Ok, here's one that will put you off fishing for good, well maybe not put you off, but it will certainly have you thinking bad thoughts.
> 
> A ex work buddy was fishing a local Loch..Hillend reservoir. He was dead baiting for Pike. He started to reel in after a long while without so much as a nibble...Bump...Damn it, a snag he thought...He started walking backwards whilst pulling and reeling in...when, like a Polaris Submarine She surfaced...A dead Woman.
> 
> A local woman had gone missing a few weeks prior and Tom found her, she had weighted herself down with stones in her pockets and the weeds had grown around her corpse holding her on the bottom.
> 
> Dont know about now, as we lost contact many years ago, but he gave up fishing for a good number of years after that experience. :mg:


I have an acquaintance that swore he was fishing on the Delaware river bank in DC a few years back and says he came across a floater. He said he didn't want to ruin his day fishing so he tied it to a tree and finished up before he called the police.


----------



## arduckaholic

C'mon gotta be mooorrreeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Absolute Archer

My son and I came across this print 187 miles out in Alaska about 6 miles from the Bearing Glacier. Shock the heck out of me. My pistol was in hand for the rest of the day. Made the long nights restless as well.


----------



## MatCreed

This happened to me while fishing and I swear to all that's holy its true! I was fishing a small lake on the edge of a millet field. The lake had a levee all the way around it and the water was really low so I was inside the levee sitting in a chair fishing. The levee that surrounded the lake was pretty tall and populated with hardwoods. The millet field on the outside of the levee was completely flat and allowed you to see all the way back to the highway which was a good couple miles. Just flat and open. As I am sitting there fishing I hear twigs breaking and the sounds of a human coming up the outside of the levee. It was probably around 4pm and it was in May. Theres one way into this lake and one way out, a long gravel road. As most of you know you can hear a vehicle coming down a gravel road for a good ways off. I didn't hear anything. I keep fishing and not really giving much thought to the approaching person, I couldn't see them yet and this was a pretty popular place to fish. Me and several other guys fished here often so I assumed it may be one of them. 
As I am reeling in I hear a man clear his throat and realize hes not too far from me. I look to my left and sure enough here comes a guy walking towards me. He's tall, thin with dark hair and heres where it gets weird.......dressed in a three piece suit from what looked like the 30's!! And he is pale as pale can be. I stand up and he walks right up to me and asked me what time it was...I told him it was 10 after 4. He then asked me how the fishing was and I said it could be better. We both laughed. He then asked me "whats todays date?" I told him it was May 15 and then he asks "and what year is it again?" I told him the year. I asked him if he was ok and he said he was, just a little confused. He extended his hand to shake mine and I reciprocated.....this guys hand was ice cold!! That freaked me out. He then turned and walked back up the levee going in the same direction he came from. I sat there for just a second and then ran up the levee to see where this guy was headed to. When I hit the top of the levee...nothing. He was just gone. I packed up my stuff and left. Still gives me chills to talk about it till this day. It was the creepiest thing I have ever experienced.


----------



## arduckaholic

Awesome story mat. Was there by chance a delorean nearby? Lol


----------



## Kyfoster11

Meth lab


----------



## MatCreed

arduckaholic said:


> Awesome story mat. Was there by chance a delorean nearby? Lol


LOL! Maybe that's how he got out of there so quickly!


----------



## tips_tails

All explainable but a neat story


Found 2 bodies on 2 occasions.

First one was about 6-7 years ago while ice fishing on Lake St Clair. Trying to find a spot to drop onto the ice off a 7 foot seawall we seen a guy that we thought was sleeping on the ice. Nearly walked away but something finally clicked that it wasn't right. Got closer and seen his snowmobile smashed into the seawall. He had bounced about 7 foot off the wall back onto the ice. Come to find out he was reported missing the night prior by a wife or girlfriend and was talking about killing himself. Police ruled it a suicide after examining his tracks from his machine in the snow. At no time did he apply the brakes, it was a well lit area and you could see another track he made looking like he scouted the wall as a suitable spot to smash himself into. He wasn't frozen solid but I'll never forget the look of his face, he was wearing a helmet but the face shield was blow away. We still fished that day after we finished with the police, didn't catch anything. On the way back in you could still see plastic parts from the crash and his body print melted in the ice.

While squirrel hunting during our youth deer season in 2009 we went off the beaten path on public land trying to avoid any deer hunters. Didn't fair so well so we started back for our truck. I was walking up a hill and seen a tore up camp. Tore down 1 person tent, cooler, beer cans, whiskey bottle, small very little used fire pit with a cell phone and boot burned up, empty cans of spray paint, and a sleeping bag with an 870 wingmaster laying on top of it. Thinking I just found me a cool new gun I reached down to pick it up off the laid out sleeping bag. Right before I grabbed it out of the corner of my eye I noticed a badly decayed foot sticking out of the sleeping bag. Put 2 and 2 together and without touching anything determined that the sleeping bag had a badly decomposed body in it. Freaked out for a minute trying to figure out what had happened but quickly decided that it looked like he shot himself with the way the shotgun was laying in his lap.. Got back to the truck and phoned the police. Police arrived we took them to the area and they couldn't ID the guy because his face was basically gone but the officer mentioned that it was likely a missing man they had been looking for. He had been missing for months after leaving a suicide note at his home.

Link to the story 
http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/inde...ssing_bra.html Missing report
https://www.oakgov.com/sheriff/asset...BODY100109.pdf Found report



Farm hands found an abandon 4 wheeler on my parents property & a laptop wrapped in plastic bags deep in the woods. After police were contacted it was found the items were stolen from another farm a few miles away.

Father found a pickup truck in the neighbors field after mom called him about a guy walking through cut corn towards town. Turns out he stole the truck and dumped it and was walking home. They never found the guy even with county sheriff dogs and fresh snow.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

I have a couple fishing stories.
It happened while walking along Lake Michigan's shore just after ice-out. The lake froze over which is rare and some 15yr old fell through and drown in Dec.
My buddy jumped on what we thought was a big clump of slimey weeds. Turned out to be the body. No arms, Legs gone from knees down. face was gone too.
Called cops and one puked. It didn't bother us one bit and we laughed at the cop. We felt bad for the poor kid.

Another time we were smelting. Lowering an 8' square net and pulling up the fish. We scooped a few up and there was something wierd in the net to.
It looked just like a human embrio. We took it to the cop shop and later we found out it was a self done aborted baby. Hispanic and about 8 weeks.
And we still ate those fish!!!


----------



## 1KNIGHT

They saw a huge buck eating acorns and used this to try and scare you away!! :BrownBear:


Triggins said:


> Here's one... not my story, but a story from my younger brother and our good friend. Happened about 3 years ago..
> 
> They decided to go duck hunting on some public land probably 5 miles from my parents house. The ducks weren't really flying that day, but they were able to jump a few off the creek that runs through this land and shoot them. Well, as they tell me this story I am thinking they are nuts... they proceed to tell me that they were walking around this area, trying to scare up some pheasants/ducks and planning how they could hunt this area for dove's. They said they were on one side of this swampy/CRP land and they looked across (about 200-250 yds away) and see this black figure moving from left to right. Now, I said, "ok, it must have been a horse or cow", my brother says, "no way! This thing was 4 feet above the standing corn and it covered 300 yds of ground in seconds.. and it WASN'T running"... "right....." I said. Our good buddy, (I should say both of these guys wouldn't make this up) says, "it was a squatch, it had to be!" Laughing I say "you guys are F*&*&*& high.." They proceed to tell me that they walked over to where they saw this thing enter the wooded area, my brother tells me this wooded area, maybe 5 acres, was full of OLD, HUGE oak trees and it gave them both chills because it looked ancient. As they walk into the woods, they get about 50 yds in and start to smell "the biggest, nastiest smelling smell they have ever smelled" They both high tailed it out of there...
> 
> By the time I got out to my parents that day (before I heard the story) they were 4 or 5 beers deep, so I am thinking they were just drunk and rambling, but they said they needed to drink to help calm their nerves. I have never seen my brothers eyes so focused (even while drunk/buzzed) while telling me this story. They said they will never go hunting there again... I called them ******* and drank a beer
> 
> on a side note, my brother always sees these unexplainable things, and I have yet to have any sort of "weird/unexplainable" encounters... everything from ghosts, aliens and now squatch... I'm starting to think he might have some sort of brain damage from all the beatings he took from me as kids


----------



## Bowbusters

I once saw a bird of some type that must of had a 20 foot wing span It flew over the tree I was sitting in and scared the morning oatmeal out of me...


----------



## 1KNIGHT

Ok this is really weird!! As I sit here reading over this thread and having a few beers I hear this noised and thought I saw my beer can move with about 2 good swigs left. I continue to watch and the beer can spins sliding along the edge of my computer towards me and made about one and a half revolutions. The desk was a little wet from a few previous sweating beers but, I rotated the beer and moved it along the edge of my computer like it did prior and it felt too heavy with some good resistance to do it on it's own. And no there was no slope to the desk. I put the beer back to where it started in the picture and when it stopped it was 3/4 of the way down the edge of my computer coincidence...I think not!!


----------



## K9-26

Great stories here


----------



## zap

Bowbusters said:


> I once saw a bird of some type that must of had a 20 foot wing span It flew over the tree I was sitting in and scared the morning oatmeal out of me...


----------



## Absolute Archer

zap said:


>


Why can't I stop LOL to dang funny.


----------



## arduckaholic

Bowbusters have you ever seen a golden eagle?? They are freaking MASSIVE!! I saw one on the lake one day while driving to my stand in the bass boat told my buddy about it and later that afternoon I took him to hunt with me. He went further up the mountain and afew hours later almost prime time It sounds like a tree falls. I txt him *** was that ruckus!? Well that eagle lights in a dead pine and the whole top busted out of the tree lol


----------



## Bowbusters

arduckaholic said:


> Bowbusters have you ever seen a golden eagle?? They are freaking MASSIVE!! I saw one on the lake one day while driving to my stand in the bass boat told my buddy about it and later that afternoon I took him to hunt with me. He went further up the mountain and afew hours later almost prime time It sounds like a tree falls. I txt him *** was that ruckus!? Well that eagle lights in a dead pine and the whole top busted out of the tree lol


Nope I have never seen a Golden Eagle, but the thing I saw was no eagle it was to massive, it also made a god awful noise as it cleared the horizon. I can not explain what it was only, I hope to never see it again. I have to tell you, I fear nothing comes from a 20 year military career, but that thing scared the be-jesus out of me...


----------



## Bowbusters

1KNIGHT said:


> Ok this is really weird!! As I sit here reading over this thread and having a few beers I hear this noised and thought I saw my beer can move with about 2 good swigs left. I continue to watch and the beer can spins sliding along the edge of my computer towards me and made about one and a half revolutions. The desk was a little wet from a few previous sweating beers but, I rotated the beer and moved it along the edge of my computer like it did prior and it felt too heavy with some good resistance to do it on it's own. And no there was no slope to the desk. I put the beer back to where it started in the picture and when it stopped it was 3/4 of the way down the edge of my computer coincidence...I think not!!


yep I saw that once, turned out it happened on the last beer of a 24 pack I drank...LOL All serious though that is pretty freaky.


----------



## catfishmafia76

Bowbusters said:


> I once saw a bird of some type that must of had a 20 foot wing span It flew over the tree I was sitting in and scared the morning oatmeal out of me...


Google search "thunder bird". They are supposed to be a huge bird that people see and some people even claim they tried to attack them or lift them off the ground. I am not sure if I believe in them or not but I am old enough now that not a whole lot surprises me, lol.


----------



## Bowbusters

catfishmafia76 said:


> Google search "thunder bird". They are supposed to be a huge bird that people see and some people even claim they tried to attack them or lift them off the ground. I am not sure if I believe in them or not but I am old enough now that not a whole lot surprises me, lol.


I googled thunderbird and it may of been what I saw, The description sure fits..


----------



## H4ck.b0x7

ztc92 said:


> Seriously? I want to see that video...you have a link to it? or know the name of the show?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DImrPsfjwLk


----------



## Absolute Archer

H4ck.b0x7 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DImrPsfjwLk


I did not believe until my son and I came across this in the remote wilderness of Alaska.


----------



## summers97

This thread could be turned into a book and it would sell. Great stories!


----------



## vastomper

Tagged. This is good. 

Pickle Holler


----------



## arduckaholic

Gotta be more!


----------



## dmknark

Found a naked almost beat to death lady in the woods stuffed in a dog kennel at an old abandoned homestead on opening shotgun weekend in Illinois. Google it, it should turn the story up somewhere online.


----------



## FIB

Loved this thread and with Halloween on the way felt it was appropriate.


----------



## arduckaholic

Ttt


----------



## badas93tsi

Love digging this up after several months. Good reading.


----------



## Mallardbreath

Had a strange experience last nite. I was walking out of the woods on this two-track trail. There is kind of a steep hill to climb over before it comes back down near where I park the truck. I came over the hill and back down and was 50 yards from the truck and I got a huge whiff of what smelled like bad B.O. It was nasty and I didn't notice it on the way in. Definitely had my head on a swivel the last 50 yards to the truck. No one was around. No other vehicles, nothing. Weird!


----------



## C.morris740

Mallardbreath said:


> Had a strange experience last nite. I was walking out of the woods on this two-track trail. There is kind of a steep hill to climb over before it comes back down near where I park the truck. I came over the hill and back down and was 50 yards from the truck and I got a huge whiff of what smelled like bad B.O. It was nasty and I didn't notice it on the way in. Definitely had my head on a swivel the last 50 yards to the truck. No one was around. No other vehicles, nothing. Weird!


They say Bigfoot has a nasty odor to him lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stevie777

C.morris740 said:


> They say Bigfoot has a nasty odor to him lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


They also state that he/she has big feet. Surely one or two must have normal sized feet, I'm sure there are Bigfoots out there disgusted that they are all tarnished with the BigFeet stereotype.


----------



## Mallardbreath

Stevie777 said:


> They also state that he/she has big feet. Surely one or two must have normal sized feet, I'm sure there are Bigfoots out there disgusted that they are all tarnished with the BigFeet stereotype.


I didn't smell any bad foot odor. LOL.


----------



## IL John

A couple of seasons back I'm sitting in my stand for a afternoon hunt and see a guy running in the marsh that my stand overlooks. I'm like *** this guy is jogging through my hunting area, then I noticed he was been chased by two other men wearing orderly uniforms. Then it made sense he had escaped from the mental health institution, he was making a break for it. They tackled him 50 yds From my stand. I kinda thought it was strange to be jogging in pajamas at first.


----------



## Absolute Archer

Absolute Archer said:


> View attachment 1765300
> 
> 
> My son and I came across this print 187 miles out in Alaska about 6 miles from the Bearing Glacier. Shock the heck out of me. My pistol was in hand for the rest of the day. Made the long nights restless as well.


Hear is the picture.


----------



## kyle31490

summers97 said:


> This thread could be turned into a book and it would sell. Great stories!


Agreed!


----------



## robampton

I was bow hunting for elk in Colorado. I was sitting on a stand and I see movement and I look up to see an animal that looks alot like a squirrel but it looks like it weighs about ten for fifteen pounds. Its head looked more like a rabbit, but its tail looked like a squirrel. It was mostly gray. When I got back to camp I justed asked what the hell it was and everybody immediately started giving me crap and telling me I was crazy and the only thing that saved me from complete ridicule was that one of the other guides there was like "you have to be kidding me, my hunter last week asked me what the hell animal looked like a ten pound squirrel". We were looking on the internet and stuff to try to find out what the hell it was but we couldnt find anything that looked like it. I still have no idea what it was, but it was running around for quite a while in the open woods, so I got a really good look at it. Nothing scary or man-eating, but weird, nonetheless.

My only other weird one was when I was walking to my stand one morning almost pitch black. I see this animal in front of me walking away from me and I start moving faster to catch up to it to see what it was. Suddenly, I get close enough to see its a skunk and it started chasing me! I had all my stuff, including a climber on my back and I had to turn and run. It only chased me for about fifteen yards but I havnt ever been chased by a critter before or since.


----------



## Stevie777

robampton said:


> My only other weird one was when I was walking to my stand one morning almost pitch black. I see this animal in front of me walking away from me and I start moving faster to catch up to it to see what it was. Suddenly, I get close enough to see its a skunk and it started chasing me! I had all my stuff, including a climber on my back and I had to turn and run. It only chased me for about fifteen yards but I havnt ever been chased by a critter before or since.


How Far do you think you could have punted it.. big Girls Bottom, running away from a Skunk. :lol:


----------



## Timber Hawk

Subscribe


----------



## bowhnter4ever

Tag


----------



## robampton

Stevie777 said:


> How Far do you think you could have punted it.. big Girls Bottom, running away from a Skunk. :lol:


I think it was going to give me some free cover scent That was one of those times I was glad noone was watching me! First I was running after it, and then it was running after me


----------



## Stevie777

robampton said:


> I think it was going to give me some free cover scent That was one of those times I was glad noone was watching me! First I was running after it, and then it was running after me


I always get chased by cows....No Matter who else is in the field...they run after me....Probably because i'm a runnin.. :lol:


----------



## catfishmafia76

Stevie777 said:


> I always get chased by cows....No Matter who else is in the field...they run after me....Probably because i'm a runnin.. :lol:


Growing up I was sure there was only two types of cows, slow mean cows and fast mean cows! LOL. Seems like everytime I would cross a cow field I would get chased.


----------



## JBOGG

robampton said:


> I was bow hunting for elk in Colorado. I was sitting on a stand and I see movement and I look up to see an animal that looks alot like a squirrel but it looks like it weighs about ten for fifteen pounds. Its head looked more like a rabbit, but its tail looked like a squirrel. It was mostly gray. When I got back to camp I justed asked what the hell it was and everybody immediately started giving me crap and telling me I was crazy and the only thing that saved me from complete ridicule was that one of the other guides there was like "you have to be kidding me, my hunter last week asked me what the hell animal looked like a ten pound squirrel". We were looking on the internet and stuff to try to find out what the hell it was but we couldnt find anything that looked like it. I still have no idea what it was, but it was running around for quite a while in the open woods, so I got a really good look at it. Nothing scary or man-eating, but weird, nonetheless.
> 
> My only other weird one was when I was walking to my stand one morning almost pitch black. I see this animal in front of me walking away from me and I start moving faster to catch up to it to see what it was. Suddenly, I get close enough to see its a skunk and it started chasing me! I had all my stuff, including a climber on my back and I had to turn and run. It only chased me for about fifteen yards but I havnt ever been chased by a critter before or since.


I had the same thing happen to me with a skunk about 15 years ago. After I ran my fastest 40 yd dash since high school I quickly surveyed the woods just to make sure nobody had seen me running like a little girl from a 4 lb skunk


----------



## dstubb

I wasn't hunting but this did take place in the woods. When i was young probably around 6th. grade me and some friends camped out in some backwoods behind this kids neighborhood in southern Missouri. We were situated in the bottom of a valley and had setup a small camp with about four tents and a fire ring. It was just us kids with no adults and i admit that there was some alcohol involved but not much (what each of us could steal from our parents without them taking notice). We had stayed up all night long around camp telling stories and just being kids. Once the dark started to barely let up we all noticed these weird foggy structures start to appear directly up one of the valley hillsides. With every minute we would see a new structure appear until we were all freaked out at the site of what appeared to be a village of little huts and shelters. It looked like an old indian village and of course we all knew that no such thing existed because we had roamed those hills countless times. We were so scared and confused, we all ended up in one tent together trying to decide if we should make a mad dash to the one kids house to alert his parents. By the time we did emerge from the tent the sky had become more lit and the structures had vanished. The next day we rode our bikes back down to the spot and there were no signs whatsoever. Still to this day me and one of those kids are still friends and we talk about it from time to time. The structures were so visible and clear that you could even make out windows and doors.


----------



## rj23nyr

Hiking through Mount Greylock State Reservation in NW Masschusetts. Climbing Mount Fitch on the way to the top of Mount Greylock, there was a small airplane wreck 10 feet from the trial. Got home a few days later and read that two people died in September of 1988 when their Cessna crashed in poor weather.


----------



## Mojostylee24

TexBowHunter99 said:


> I got simular results when I finally told my family a few days ago. I know that it is hard to believe but that is OK.
> 
> I know what I know, and I know what I saw.


I believe you. After hearing my 96 yr old great grandfather, who still lives on his farm in eastern CO, tell me about the cow mutilations on his farm in the late 80's. Seeing who you consider to be the most solid, honest and tough of men anywhere from any time shake and hearing his voice quiver even after 30 years will make you think twice before making fun of "crazies".


----------



## Big AL 101

A couple of years ago during rifle season.

Me and my older brother are hunting his favorite spot. I bumps right up to the State park line. So we go off into 2 different direction and get settled in.. It was a good night cold and calm. I'm sitting about 60-70 yrs from a large wet water creek..

All of a sudden I catch some movement. It's a guy with a black shirt and camo back back on.. NO ORANGE..! Walking quickly across my view and up and over the hill. I was a little freaked, but I figure it was a conservation agent or someone to that effect. 30mins or so passed and I looked and saw another guy walking in the same direction, this time in a blue collared shirt. I was like dang this is really UNSAFE I'm sitting here " with a gun" and 2 people with NO ORANGE has came through. I thought they must be together and he is lost.. 

It's wasn't too long after that a 3rd person came in to view, with head phones on walking along the same trail. No ORANGE!! It is rifle Season, and I'm wearing bright and no a one noticed me sitting ther. I pack up my gear and get out of ther ASAP.. I tell my brother what happened, and he said there was a hiking trail that comes close down to the river. I was on PRIVATE PROPERTY, and they were on state land. But it was rifle season and every one of them was walking through the woods with NO ORANGE on..

That's the CRAZIEST thing I've ever saw.


----------



## ridgerunner1

ttt..anyone have anything to add after this past season


----------



## ApexerER

Bump so I can find it....


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

*This tree srarted talking to me!*


----------



## Monic

Tttt


----------



## Keneur2babi

Funny story but literally scared the crap out of me at the time:

My brother in law and I were out scouting and checking old tree stand sites to see if we had forgotten straps , hooks , etc. On our way back out my brother in law decides that he wants to check a tree smack dab in the middle of the thickest briar patch ever. I did not feel like donating blood and I really needed take care of the gurgling in my stomach. So I had the bright idea of popping a squat on the other side of this thicket . No sooner had I dropped my pants and start taking care of business that this huge 8 point comes barreling out of the thicket straight for me. I was in the middle of a patch of weeds and he probably had no clue I was there. Not wanting to get run over by a buck and have my brother in law explain to my wife why I was unconscious with my pants at my knees, I jumped up and roared at this buck as loud as I could . The whole time I kept doing my business all over my pants ( fear of bodily harm does wonders with bowel control) . The buck locked up less than 6 ft from me and did a perfect 180 on a dime. Not sure if the roar scared it or the sight of me naked crapping all over myself. Buck ran back into the thicket and a couple of seconds later my brother in law flies out of the thicket. He said he heard a roar and something crashing towards him and he was not sticking around to find out what it was. We had a good laugh about the situation but I still has to ride in the back of the truck. We were quite a sight him all bloodied up and me all " mudded" up.


----------



## El Diablo Verde

This is one of my dad's favorite stories. 

We lived in West Virginia and my dad used to hunt with his buddy Nick. Well, Nick was real country and was always trying to play tricks on his buddies. So they're out deer hunting and after a few hours, my dad decides to head back to the truck to grab a bite to eat. As he comes up on the truck he sees Nick, squatting down, dropping a load right by the driver's side door of my dad's truck....hoping that when my dad comes back, he'll step in it. Well, my dad sneaks up, raises his rifle, and fires into the air. Nick is so startled he jumps up, throwing his overalls up at the same time....scooping up his fresh load and smacking it right on the back of his neck. 

One of the best stories I've ever heard my dad tell and still makes me smile when I think about it.


----------



## Hi_c

I was drawn for a rifle hunt on public land a few years ago. In the stand about 90 minutes before sun up. My brother is about 300 yds away, both of us on the edge of a swamp where we know the deer bed. About 30 minutes before legal shoot time all is quiet when all of a sudden the tree in front of me pops, cracks, and begins falling. No moon out so I can hardly see which way it's falling, so I put my rifle up in front of me horizontal like I'm gonna stop a tree from falling on me. Well it falls beside me, not touching anything but the ground.

My heart is racing as I'm a bit scared and laughing at the same time thinking, "so a tree DOES make a sound when it falls in the woods". Then I see my brothers flashlight flashing 3 quick flashes. I realize he's trying to see if I'm ok so he doesn't have to get out of the stand to come check on me. So I flash back 3 times. An hour later he shoots two does within 20 seconds of each other. 

True story. Awesome hunt.


----------



## Gunpowder

That was no accident. that there was a sqatch warning you.


----------



## scubaseven

Not in the woods, but anyways...
Shot at goat last week and he heard the string or the the arrow.
He turned his head at the right time and sliced my arrow clean in half.
Looked like it had been cut with a saw.


----------



## KYDEER16

I have no idea if this is true or not, but I have about 5 family members that swear on it. Few of my distant family members where up state hunting about 20 years ago and as they was driving to their spot they saw a good buck out in a field beside the road. One of them get out, walks over and takes rest on the guard rail and prepares to take a shot on this buck that is all but facing away from him. He fires and the buck instantly hits the ground, no kick or even a flinch...the buck just drops. He turns around and is bragging about his shooting to everyone else and then grabs his knife and heads out into the field to gut the deer. When he gets up to the deer he bends over and starts to lift its head up to look at its antlers. The deer is still alive and jumps up and already having a hold of the deer my family member jumps on this deers back as its trying to run away and his riding it like a cowboy. The deer runs about 20-30 yards with him on his back until it gets to a fence crossing and is not able to jump over it with him on his back. My family member still has the knife in his hand from earlier and is now stabbing the deer and trying to cut its throat and the deer finally gives up and lays down and another member of the group walked up and put the finishing shot on the deer. Upon further examination of the deers body they could not find another bullet hole other than the one that finally put it down and they sort of just shake it off and role it over to gut it finally. The deers nut had been completely blew in two and was castrated. Explains why he dropped so fast lol. Once again, I don't know how true this story is, but I can ask anyone that was on the trip and they swear by it and tell the exact same story. The guy even has the deer hanging on his wall today.


----------



## aderu509

1. My buddy's dad was bowhunting Camp Ripley, MN back in the late 80s/early 90s. If you don't know, Camp Ripley is a 53,000 acre National Guard training camp. Two weekends a year they open it up to bowhunting thru a lottery, about 2500 hunters each weekend. The camp has some of the most beautiful old growth oaks, good mix of terrain and cover, and is known for huge bucks, including the MN nontypical record. Theres a couple large areas in the center of the camp you cannot enter because they are impact zones for artillery/mortars. However, shells do fall outside these zones and they have proceedures for marking duds and whatnot if you find them in the woods, which people occasionally do. Gives you the creeps when youre walking thru the woods thinking there might be duds under the leaves. Anyway, my buddy's dad is walking down an old footpath (in the safe zone, of course) looking for a decent tree when he feels his foot catch on something. He looks down and sees a wire hung up on his boot and before he can stop himself he steps and pulls the wire. In a tree next to his head he hears a pop, like those novelty party poppers, and a puff of smoke from which a small white flag drops down with the writing "YOU ARE DEAD" on it. Turns out he was walking on an old training course designed to train soldiers to spot booby traps. I imagine his heart rate was up a bit after that!

2. This last October I was out grouse hunting with the same buddy in NW MN after a morning duck hunt. I'm walking down this trail thinking if I were a grouse... I'd be right, there. And a chipmunk runs out onto the trail from the tall grass I was looking at. He stops in the middle of the trail with the "oh **** wth are you doing here?" look on his face. In his mouth he was carrying a dead field mouse! He looked at me for a second, dropped it, and continued on his way on the other side of the trail, like I wasn't supposed to see him with that. I call my buddy over to show him and we just look at each other and say "gonna be a rough winter if the chipmunks are going carnivorous lol" That one I caught on my GoPro as well cuz I was trying to shoot a grouse on camera that day.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

So, many years ago, I was fly fishing in North Georgia. I was in an area where tornadoes had hit in the past, and there was a lot of downed trees and brush. Hard fishing, but good pools holding trout. We were camping along Cooper's Creek...so I got up, made coffee, got dressed and headed down stream. My buddy did the same and headed up stream...we had a pair of walkie-talkies. I've been in the stream winding around brush working back upstream toward the camp when I see movement out of the corner of my eye. I keep casting and working the pockets, but then I see it again. So I stop and check my fly and try and see what I am seeing...is it just leaves, or what? So I keep moving upstream and finally realize what I am seeing is a person. In full on camo. With no shoes on. And no bow. No rifle...just full on camo suit, headgear and all, just staring at me from the bank...and the person is huge...like 6'5" tall. I say hello and wave my hand...nothing. Just stands perfectly still and stares at me. At this point I start to hear banjos playing, and think to myself, they haven't caught Eric Rudolph yet...

I reach down and hit the walkie and call my buddy...tell him there is a strange person watching me...no response...so I keep fishing, moving up stream and the person starts to move from bush to bush and tree to tree as I move upstream watching/stalking me. Now this is getting really weird. I have a .357 in the car at camp...so I move over toward the road that runs along Cooper's Creek and start to get out of the creek...hook my rod up and start half jogging up the stream...as I am I come upon another tent that must have set up after we did the night before in the campsite just downstream from us...so I quickly pop into the campsite with my waders, rod, net rattling to come upon this guy and his girlfriend absolutely getting after it in the tent in a very precarious position. I come to a sliding halt making all kinds of noise with my boots...and they both start screaming at me like I just attacked someone. Back out onto the road now in a full sprint...calling my buddy on the radio saying, meet me at the truck, this bus is leaving...by the time he got there I was fully packed, tent broken down and ready to head back to Atlanta...he's like man, it's mid-morning what is wrong with you? Just get in the truck, or you can hang out here with the stalker and the porn star wannabes, your call, but I'm heading back to Atlanta...and I am taking the pistol...he came with me.


----------



## kiaelite

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So, many years ago, I was fly fishing in North Georgia. I was in an area where tornadoes had hit in the past, and there was a lot of downed trees and brush. Hard fishing, but good pools holding trout. We were camping along Cooper's Creek...so I got up, made coffee, got dressed and headed down stream. My buddy did the same and headed up stream...we had a pair of walkie-talkies. I've been in the stream winding around brush working back upstream toward the camp when I see movement out of the corner of my eye. I keep casting and working the pockets, but then I see it again. So I stop and check my fly and try and see what I am seeing...is it just leaves, or what? So I keep moving upstream and finally realize what I am seeing is a person. In full on camo. With no shoes on. And no bow. No rifle...just full on camo suit, headgear and all, just staring at me from the bank...and the person is huge...like 6'5" tall. I say hello and wave my hand...nothing. Just stands perfectly still and stares at me. At this point I start to hear banjos playing, and think to myself, they haven't caught Eric Rudolph yet...
> 
> I reach down and hit the walkie and call my buddy...tell him there is a strange person watching me...no response...so I keep fishing, moving up stream and the person starts to move from bush to bush and tree to tree as I move upstream watching/stalking me. Now this is getting really weird. I have a .357 in the car at camp...so I move over toward the road that runs along Cooper's Creek and start to get out of the creek...hook my rod up and start half jogging up the stream...as I am I come upon another tent that must have set up after we did the night before in the campsite just downstream from us...so I quickly pop into the campsite with my waders, rod, net rattling to come upon this guy and his girlfriend absolutely getting after it in the tent in a very precarious position. I come to a sliding halt making all kinds of noise with my boots...and they both start screaming at me like I just attacked someone. Back out onto the road now in a full sprint...calling my buddy on the radio saying, meet me at the truck, this bus is leaving...by the time he got there I was fully packed, tent broken down and ready to head back to Atlanta...he's like man, it's mid-morning what is wrong with you? Just get in the truck, or you can hang out here with the stalker and the porn star wannabes, your call, but I'm heading back to Atlanta...and I am taking the pistol...he came with me.


This one time, I was in Atlanta and it snowed and I was stuck in traffic over night. no just kidding but imagine if ATL was in WI or NY!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

kiaelite said:


> This one time, I was in Atlanta and it snowed and I was stuck in traffic over night. no just kidding but imagine if ATL was in WI or NY!


Dude, it took me 5:10 to get home Tuesday, which is about 13 miles one way...it was INSANE.


----------



## Buzzard111

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Dude, it took me 5:10 to get home Tuesday, which is about 13 miles one way...it was INSANE.


DUDE I drive 500 miles in worse snow than that almost every day during winter, at 55-60 MPH.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Buzzard111 said:


> DUDE I drive 500 miles in worse snow than that almost every day during winter, at 55-60 MPH.


I hear ya, I lived in Denver and Cleveland before here, KS before that...I know how to drive in it...the natives don't...let's not hijack the thread on this...


----------



## alfabuck

Cool thread


----------



## boof_10

Bump.


----------



## zap

I found a sasquatch skeleton.

:lol:


----------



## scubaseven

A couple of days ago I shot a goat from about 12 metres away.
The arrow poked through to the other side by about 6-8 inches.
He jumped right and ran off, in the process slamming into a nanny and knocking her down.
At first I thought she was just in shock as I went to pick her up so she could be on her way.
But I discovered the billy had slammed her in the chest with the arrow (as some of it was stuck there) and all but killed her.


----------



## hatchettjack

I actually saw a guy trying to hunt with an elite bow! I thought that was really strange!


----------



## 25ft-up

Hoyt Havoc said:


> View attachment 1860964


Watched this oak drop nuts. 









Found a pair of under armor briefs, half covered in snow, during January bow. Went back there again a few days later, with the camera this time, to get a pic for this thread. They were gone.


----------



## Hey Abbott

I actually saw a guy hunting with a crossbow. Thought that was wierd.


----------



## catfishmafia76

scubaseven said:


> A couple of days ago I shot a goat from about 12 metres away.
> The arrow poked through to the other side by about 6-8 inches.
> He jumped right and ran off, in the process slamming into a nanny and knocking her down.
> At first I thought she was just in shock as I went to pick her up so she could be on her way.
> But I discovered the billy had slammed her in the chest with the arrow (as some of it was stuck there) and all but killed her.


Wow, did you finish off the nanny?


----------



## jjj2

Sitting in a tree stand about 200 yards from one of those old railroad tracks turned into a crushed rock bike trail on a cold fall morning in rural Nebraska. I have never seen anyone on the trail that late in the fall. Hear and can see a couple biking down the trail. They stop, the wife gets off her bike and walks to my side of the trail. She calls to her husband... is any one coming? He says, no... she proceeds to pull her pants down and urinate. Only I can sit in a stand, not see a deer, but see a woman pee in the woods.


----------



## Onza

I'll diverge slightly from thread, but this is an interesting..albeit sad story.

I was in 7th grade at the time, my parents and I were headed to the neighbors to deliver some livestock, we had to go across the dam of the local lake, it was mid November at the time. As we were driving across, I spotted something out in the lake and pointed it out to my folks. We stopped and realized it was an overturned boat, just barely floating above the water...and a guy is clinging to it waving at us. My mom and I stay behind (before cell phones) and my dad races off with the pickup and stock trailer to the Marina 2 miles away to call the local emergency squad. 

The Fire and rescue show up, the boat is probably 100 yds from shore....The guy is screaming for someone to come get him and everyone is yelling back for him to stay put since they are getting a boat in the water and it will take about 20 minutes to get out to him. 

So the guy decides to swim for it...everyone is yelling for him to stay put, and off he goes, trying to swim for shore. We are sitting there...everyone is freaking out because this guy isn't going to make it. So one of the firemen on the scene strips to is boxers and dives in the water and goes after him. Luckily, he made it to him and was able to pull him to shore. The fireman, got to shore "boy, that was colder than I thought it would be". The guy made it to the hospital and lived through the experience. 2 days later the lake was iced over. 

Fast forward 3-4 years. Same guy from the boat incident picks up two hitch hikers from a town two hours away and gives them a ride back to his hometown. As a nice gesture, he gave them some cash for groceries and a hotel room.

The next morning a guy finds two dead campers at a park at the end of town. Come to find out the hitchhikers this guy picked up made it to the park and found a couple of old hobby prospectors camping there. The prospectors were on their way to Colorado to do some digging for gold. The hitchhikers killed them with their pick axe and stole their pickup. 

They caught them a few days later. Kinda weird, saving his life cost two others theirs.


----------



## 25ft-up

Hey Abbott said:


> I actually saw a guy hunting with a crossbow. Thought that was wierd.


I've only seen 1 guy(other than family), too, since they made it legal 4 years ago. Amazing how so many on here say there are hundreds of crossbowers encroaching on them.


----------



## scubaseven

catfishmafia76 said:


> Wow, did you finish off the nanny?


Yes, I felt bad, but had no choice.


----------



## aderu509

Bump for a great thread


----------



## nycredneck

Keneur2babi said:


> Funny story but literally scared the crap out of me at the time:
> 
> My brother in law and I were out scouting and checking old tree stand sites to see if we had forgotten straps , hooks , etc. On our way back out my brother in law decides that he wants to check a tree smack dab in the middle of the thickest briar patch ever. I did not feel like donating blood and I really needed take care of the gurgling in my stomach. So I had the bright idea of popping a squat on the other side of this thicket . No sooner had I dropped my pants and start taking care of business that this huge 8 point comes barreling out of the thicket straight for me. I was in the middle of a patch of weeds and he probably had no clue I was there. Not wanting to get run over by a buck and have my brother in law explain to my wife why I was unconscious with my pants at my knees, I jumped up and roared at this buck as loud as I could . The whole time I kept doing my business all over my pants ( fear of bodily harm does wonders with bowel control) . The buck locked up less than 6 ft from me and did a perfect 180 on a dime. Not sure if the roar scared it or the sight of me naked crapping all over myself. Buck ran back into the thicket and a couple of seconds later my brother in law flies out of the thicket. He said he heard a roar and something crashing towards him and he was not sticking around to find out what it was. We had a good laugh about the situation but I still has to ride in the back of the truck. We were quite a sight him all bloodied up and me all " mudded" up.


Man, I just about dropped one myself reading this one I was laughing so hard… good stuff right there.


----------



## Roughrider

About 15 years ago early in bow season I was scouting some land that belongs to my brother in laws family. They have several thousand acres in southern Oklahoma. My brother in law was showing me one of the properties, as we are walking along he stops me and says theres a turkey! fall archery turkey season is open so get an arrow nocked while trying to see this turkey. Well i can't see it and he is telling me its right there in front of us. I still can't see it, he says thats the biggest damned turkey I've ever seen shoot it! I still don't see it and he's having fit, you can't see it it's GIANT! I finally see it, I was looking under it thinking I'm looking for a turkey, it was an emu some one had released after they realized the ostrich and emu farming was just a scam. He did know it wasn't a turkey he was just being a smart a**!


----------



## cgs1967

The scariest thing that has happened to me is explainable but scary. It was a moonless night and it was 5:00am in the morning. I was walking across a bean field and all of a sudden a deer blows at me really loud. It was so dark I couldn't see a foot in front of me. I stopped and was scared because I wasn't expecting it. I stood there for about 10 seconds and didn't hear anything. I started walking again and the deer blew at me again from about 10 yards away. I just about crapped myself. I stood there and listened and slowly started walking again and once again this deer blew at me and then I heard it run off. I must have only been 3 yards from it when it ran off. To this day I am not sure if it was a buck or doe but I do know it scared me. I guess it wasn't sure what I was but I was glad to finally be sitting in the tree off the ground. LOL


----------



## Phipps

Ttt


----------



## UCChris

Tagged


----------



## huntinva89

Nothing too crazy really. Doing some preseason scouting and came upon a couple getting down and dirty. There are no words to describe the awkwardness of the situation while they try to cover themselves with their hands. During hunting season, I have watched a squirrel climb down a tree, break through a thin layer of ice on a pond I was hunting beside, swim a few circles, get back out and head right back up the tree it came from.


----------



## MXLord327

About 20 years ago, on a late November rifle hunt in southern Maine, there were six of us going to hunt a big pine island surrounded by brooks and swamps that always held deer. To get to the island, we had to cross a brook that was normally about 3 feet deep and 6 feet wide, so you could jump it or find a log to cross on. It had been raining all week, so when we got there the brook was quite a bit wider and deeper than normal, and there were no logs going all the way across. One of the guys comes up with the bright idea to pole-vault across. He found a fallen pine tree that was about 10-12' long, slung his rifle over his shoulder and got ready. 

He started about 30' back from the brook, got a running start, planted the tree just before the brook and launched. It was picture-perfect, he was completely horizontal, feet right straight out in front of him, it was great! Right up until the point where the tree snapped in half and he splashed down in the middle of the brook, completely underwater! He came up gasping, the look on his face was hilarious, of course the rest of us were rolling on the ground laughing as his hat floated downstream.... 

Unfortunately, cancer got him last year, one of the best hunters I have ever known, RIP Tommy.


----------



## JavelinaHunter

Bump for the new crew


----------



## MDJB12

I watched a squirrel commit suicide. I was hunting a corn field edge this past October and saw the squirrel hauling a** about 85 feet up in the tops of the trees. Little dude got to the edge of the field scrambled out to the farthest reaching branch, paused, planted his feet, and leapt out into oblivion. Bounced once when he hit the ground. Stone dead.


----------



## grossrobbie

It was early September in Kentucky, It had been raining all morning,some thunder in the distance. I was bow hunting a cow pasture, made it to my blind it rained until about 9 that morning, set there waiting to see some deer when over the hill in a distinct audible voice I heard what I can only expalin as a alien or robot you here talkin in movies.It continued for about 15 seconds, never understood what the voice was saying, but I know it was not a animal....still has me puzzled to this day.And of course ppl still gag at me over it, But I did here IT, whatever IT was......


----------



## DaneHunter

grossrobbie said:


> It was early September in Kentucky.


Stories never end well when they start like this.


----------



## wbates

I got a bad vodoo story that any hunter here should not do. I was bowhunting with a friend in a double set along the nishna river here in sw Iowa. This spot was one of the best stand sets we had. We had multiple shooters at the time and always had deer around us. I couldnt even tell you how many different bucks we have had in that section. Anyways I was constantly seeing this black squirrel behind the stand. Neither of us have ever seen one in the wild or out in along the river, only in towns. He was constantly running around the stand. So finally I decided to shoot it. We joked that if I did get it, we were going to get it mounted and what not. So the little ******* comes up 15 yards away and stands on his hind legs more or less facing away from me. I settle, release. Arrow was perfect. Somehow he jumped my arrow. And after that hunt, we never for the rest of that season seen another deer from those stands. And we never seen that squirrel again.........


----------



## Crapshot

Turkey hunting in Florida where there are lots of wildlife to freak you out. Had a 12' gator pass in front of me just as the sun was coming up which really made my skin crawl but he was on land so I worked it out in my head. The thing was huge.

Same area and worse than the gator and Turkey hunting once again, had Bird coming In gobbling is head off and I was so pumped that I was going to shoot another Turkey but he got 50 yards away and just nothing! So I shut up and waited and hour then went over where the bird was and all I could see was foam, feather, and Panther tracts. I have been hunting Florida for 30yrs and have never seen a panther but my friend has see one in this same area. This freaked me out more than the Gator.

Florida may not have the big bucks but we have lots of everything else to scare you when walking into the woods at night. 

The Gator was huge and scary but amazing. Which I had a camera! Florida Panther amazing and rare!


----------



## Bravesfan

I had a spot that it always felt like someone was watching me. I set up a trail cam and ended up getting 4 videos of an orb floating on video. When I went in to get the sd card, the cam was dead, so I pulled it. It never did work again, and the cam was new.


----------



## Krash

Ttt


----------



## scubaseven

I saw a goat at about 40m, and thought if I can get to 25, I might take a shot.
I got to 25, then 15, then 3m (m = metres, which is 1.1 yards approx).
He turned around and saw me, but didnt run away for a bit.
Then afterwards I sat down for a drink and he stood 12m away watching me.
I got the feeling that he thought I did not shoot him because he was such a badass. 
He even put his head down 1-2x as if to charge me, just to prove to himself that that was the case.
I thought if I helped him get laid, so be it, my good deed for the day.
About 5 minutes later I saw a big pig, and messed up his day with one shot at about 8m.
Pig was about 70-75kgs (150lbs), so a decent size and my best yet.


----------



## Krash

This is a fishing story but still funny. My Dad, Papaw, and Uncle all went out fishing in my Dad's old 14' V bottom boat on a lake in TN. So they are out bass fishing and my Papaw hooks what at first he thought was a good size bass, but turns out to be a big snapping turtle. So he trying to get it to the boat and my Dad an uncle are telling him just to cut the line and let it go, but my Papaw said heck no those are good eating. Well he finally gets it in the boat and this thing is pretty good sized and very mad. OK my uncle is a math teacher not a outdoors man, and he is very book smart but not, much walking around sense if you know what I mean. My Papaw was in the 101st Airborne in WWII and a very strong man for his age. Well they are trying to get a hold of this big ol mad turtle and he is giving them a fit. He bites a big chunk out of my Dad's brand paddle and tears up the dip net, my Papaw and Uncle are yelling at each other because my Papaw is trying to tell my uncle what to do and my Uncle is yelling back telling him to do it himself if he wants it. The whole time they are in this little V bottom boat and it's tipping back and forth and my Dad's just trying to hang on up in the front of the boat laughing his tale off. Well my Papaw tells my Uncle that he is gonna jump onto the bank and for him to grab and throw it up on the bank when he gets ready, well not sure what he was thinking but my Dad said they was about 15ft away from the bank, but my Papaw just jumps in thinking he can make it ( I guess thinking he was still 20) well he didn't so here he is soaking wet and muddy and my Uncle actually grabs this big turtle by the shell and throws it in after my Papaw. Well he's scrambling trying to get up the bank and this turtle is over the top mad by now and instead of getting away and swimming off, he decides that he is going after Pap. So Papaw is climbing the bank trying to get his knife and this turtle is chasing after him. Well he finally does get the turtle and we ate it, but we have laughed about that for twenty years. Well my Papaw is gone now, but that is one of the funniest stories that every happened that I could share with yall.


----------



## yidava25

^haha there's some good ones on here but that sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## nflook765

ttt


----------



## cunninghamww

I posted this in a thread a few months ago, but this:


----------



## Z-Rider

Krash said:


> This is a fishing story but still funny. My Dad, Papaw, and Uncle all went out fishing in my Dad's old 14' V bottom boat on a lake in TN. So they are out bass fishing and my Papaw hooks what at first he thought was a good size bass, but turns out to be a big snapping turtle. So he trying to get it to the boat and my Dad an uncle are telling him just to cut the line and let it go, but my Papaw said heck no those are good eating. Well he finally gets it in the boat and this thing is pretty good sized and very mad. OK my uncle is a math teacher not a outdoors man, and he is very book smart but not, much walking around sense if you know what I mean. My Papaw was in the 101st Airborne in WWII and a very strong man for his age. Well they are trying to get a hold of this big ol mad turtle and he is giving them a fit. He bites a big chunk out of my Dad's brand paddle and tears up the dip net, my Papaw and Uncle are yelling at each other because my Papaw is trying to tell my uncle what to do and my Uncle is yelling back telling him to do it himself if he wants it. The whole time they are in this little V bottom boat and it's tipping back and forth and my Dad's just trying to hang on up in the front of the boat laughing his tale off. Well my Papaw tells my Uncle that he is gonna jump onto the bank and for him to grab and throw it up on the bank when he gets ready, well not sure what he was thinking but my Dad said they was about 15ft away from the bank, but my Papaw just jumps in thinking he can make it ( I guess thinking he was still 20) well he didn't so here he is soaking wet and muddy and my Uncle actually grabs this big turtle by the shell and throws it in after my Papaw. Well he's scrambling trying to get up the bank and this turtle is over the top mad by now and instead of getting away and swimming off, he decides that he is going after Pap. So Papaw is climbing the bank trying to get his knife and this turtle is chasing after him. Well he finally does get the turtle and we ate it, but we have laughed about that for twenty years. Well my Papaw is gone now, but that is one of the funniest stories that every happened that I could share with yall.


I just pictured this entire story in my head and sounds exactly like something we would do. I'm in tears from laughing so hard.


----------



## Krash

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Magpwr

This one is sorta scary. My best friend ask me to go squirrel hunting with him on some family property. We made plans to hunt two small hollow's and meet at dark at the top of the ridge by the family graveyard. I made it to the top of the ridge around dark. This was my first time on this property so I decided to stay put until he showed up. After a long wait, I noticed somebody walking towards me with a shotgun in hand. It was a moonless night so I just figured it was my buddy coming to meet me. When the guy got close enough I said " its about time". Then a unfamiliar voice spoke and ask who I was. I told him who I was and who I was hunting with. He seemed to be friendly and ask if I needed a ride off the mountain. I told him I was waiting on my buddy and that might truck was parked at the bottom of the hollow. He told me his truck was parked on the other side of the graveyard and he could have me to my truck in a few minutes. We walked to his truck without us saying a word to each other. He put his gun in the back of the truck but I told him that I would just keep mine in front because I didn't want to scratch it up. I jumped in the passenger side and he got in the drivers side. This is when my I thought I was going to have a stroke! When the dome light hit his face, I realized that I had just hitched a ride with "Freddie Krueger". I should have just jumped out of the vehicle but I couldn't move. This guy was gruesome looking. He had no ears or a nose. What was left of his nose was to small flapper looking things that moved every time he breathed. I just tried to stay calm and take the safety off of my 12 gauge just in case. He drove me off the mountain like he said he would and dropped me off at my truck. My hunting buddy was a the truck and said he was worried about me. When "Freddie" drove off, I started to tell him what just happened. He started laughing. He then told me that I just met his uncle that had been burned in a fire when he was young. My buddies family had a field day with me for years afterwards.


----------



## skeeter170

this thread should be stickied


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

Well how about the grossest...
I was up at the cabin staying with my uncles Emil and George. It was a beautiful day and Emil decided to detail his '63 Studebaker Lark. I was 6 or 7 years old and was ready to go fishing. They hooked up the boat and we pulled out onto the road. Emil was a Palmal straight chain smoker and he hacks up a tarball and spits it onto his cleaned window. It was brown and a tarball. He says in a sarcastic voice..."sumna*****, I cleaned it so good I thought it was down!" He then sucks it back into his mouth, rolls down the window and spits it out but...as soon as he sucked it in my other uncle George pukes on the floor! I was majorly grossed out by both. We never made it out fishing that day. Feeling a little queezy writing this even 43 years later.


----------



## Krash

Lol


----------



## old pork

Ttt


----------



## Kb83

Hoyt Havoc said:


> Well how about the grossest...
> I was up at the cabin staying with my uncles Emil and George. It was a beautiful day and Emil decided to detail his '63 Studebaker Lark. I was 6 or 7 years old and was ready to go fishing. They hooked up the boat and we pulled out onto the road. Emil was a Palmal straight chain smoker and he hacks up a tarball and spits it onto his cleaned window. It was brown and a tarball. He says in a sarcastic voice..."sumna*****, I cleaned it so good I thought it was down!" He then sucks it back into his mouth, rolls down the window and spits it out but...as soon as he sucked it in my other uncle George pukes on the floor! I was majorly grossed out by both. We never made it out fishing that day. Feeling a little queezy writing this even 43 years later.


Wow. That's nasty.


----------



## Stevie777

ScorpioVI said:


> No words. Just a vid (not mine, just linking). LOL


lol...personally i would have just backed out not saying a word.


----------



## apcci2

ttt


----------



## mpetrozza67

Ok first one is just strange, 2 years ago I am standing in my bathroom on a Saturday morning brushing my teeth and look out my window and see what I immediately think is some kind of a black dog facing away from me eating something right at the tree line. All of a sudden it's tail curls in the way a cats does and it turn sideways and standing there 25 yards from my window is a black panther and I am thinking wow I had way to much to drink last night so I throw down my tooth brush and run to get my phone and of course by the time I get back its walking away but yes honest to God there was a black panther in my back yard in Youngwood, PA. I called the game commission because I figure it was some nut jobs pet that got loose and this officer starts talking to me like I am crazy says it was probably just a dog, I told him thats what I thought it was when I first saw it just because of its size and color but then saw its tail and then a profile and its only 25 yards away from me and I know the difference between a large cat and a damn dog.

The second one I was Scouting for elk in the Beartooth Mountains in Montana, I am at about 9000 ft elevation and I hear a noise just over a little rise in the terrain. I come up over the rise and the biggest brown colored bear that I have ever seen is just tearing apart this deadfall. Now I have only been in MT for about a year and I know the differences between a grizzly and a black bear but I am standing like 40 yards away with nothing but a fanny pack with binos and a GPS and I can not for the life of me remember how to distinguish between the two bears. I get behind a huge pine tree and am just standing there watching and the bear turns and just starts walking right toward me I am scared ####less and the bear to gets to about 15 yards away I mean its really freakin close and then just turns left and walks away. As soon as I get home I get on the computer and realize that it was just a huge color phase black bear. But that was definitely as scared as I have ever been in the woods.


----------



## _rj_

In a fairly remote area of the Blue Mountains in Oregon. I came across an old rusted out lantern and a head of a shovel. There's many different reasons why those items could be there. I think it's pretty intriguing. 

Another weird thing I come across often is large cases of beer. I'm talking elk hunting in 7500+ elevation. 8-10 miles from any road. And lo and behold there's a damn 30 pack of empty crappy beer. Who the hell is hiking that far to drink keystone???? You'd think maybe somebody camped there but there isn't really any level ground. And where I'm talking about is blow down central.


----------



## TlockTerror

_rj_ said:


> In a fairly remote area of the Blue Mountains in Oregon. I came across an old rusted out lantern and a head of a shovel. There's many different reasons why those items could be there. I think it's pretty intriguing.
> 
> Another weird thing I come across often is large cases of beer. I'm talking elk hunting in 7500+ elevation. 8-10 miles from any road. And lo and behold there's a damn 30 pack of empty crappy beer. Who the hell is hiking that far to drink keystone???? You'd think maybe somebody camped there but there isn't really any level ground. And where I'm talking about is blow down central.


thats where I left my stones.......


----------



## _rj_

TlockTerror said:


> thats where I left my stones.......


Maybe Sasquatch and Keith Stone are partying together


----------



## TlockTerror

_rj_ said:


> Maybe Sasquatch and Keith Stone are partying together


....with stones and jack links jerky...


----------



## murphy31

Back when I was in 10th grade me and my dad had permission to hunt on a pumpkin farm in ct. One afternoon i was sitting in my stand and a pickup does a lap around the pumpkin patch im about 20 yards in the woods from the road. He drives off about 30 mins later i have a doe and fawn working towards the pumpkins heading right for me. Would you know it here comes the pick up stops almost right in line with me and gets out of his truck. The deer run off im pissed would have been my first deer. I never said anything as he walked about 10 yards in front of me never seeing me. He walks past me then about 10 mins later here he comes again. This time he has about 20 pot plants thrown over his shoulder. Once again i didnt say a word and he had no clue i was there. Throws them and his bed and drives off. Off course i got down did a little grid search to see if had forgotten any so i could can take them and try to sneak them home and smoke it. Never did find any. Wouldnt been funny trying to sneak them past my dad on the ride home. The landowner never knew they were there or who the guy was. And was never seen again. A week later here comes the doe and fawn i shot fawn dont kno why kinda happen quick, so in the end i got my first deer and he got his weed.


----------



## Geauxhunter

This past year while turkey hunting I took a friend that had never been before and as luck would have it a 2 year old flew down in the decoys and stayed and another bigger bird pitched down about 75 yards out. He strutted for what seemed like hours. During this while process the two year old bred both of my Dave smith hens and put my dsd jake in the dirt. I could hear my buddy's heart beating literally. When the bigger bird got in range for me I whispered for him to shoot his first. He replied he couldn't and I had no clue why so I peaked over and two goldfinches are on his barrel. I wanted to die laughing. The eventually left and we doubled but it was definately a great memory made. 

Where I live you are allowed 6 turkey's during the fall season and I was out trying to get all 6 lol I had arrowed two when I heard another one coming and I peaked over and it was 140 inch whitetail that kid you not walked straight to my dsd hen and bumped her tail she spun around he backed up and done it again. He proceeded to do this 4 or 5 times before growing bored and leaving. Definately fun to watch


----------



## Bean Outdoors

once i went turkey hunting as i approached the blind i saw a shotgun barrel hanging out of the blind... i swung around back of the blind peeked inside and a 2.5 year old 23lb tom with 2" spurs was sitting in my huntmore seat scanning the area


----------



## B-G-K

Bump


----------



## kyle31490

Strange?

This is certainly the only thread I have ever seen created, on any website, with over a quarter million views of mostly unexplainable things haha.


----------



## ruggedruger

nstrut said:


> They stole my old stand and left a brand new one. I still can't figure that one out.


I tell my wife the same type of story every time I get something new.


----------



## trs

A guy dive off a dock in the back country of Isle Royal National Park and come up with a pan of Lasagna.


----------



## AZBowhunt

Not gross or anything, but I was sitting in a small ground blind I built when a hummingbird flew up, checking out my orange fletching. Now, this has happened a couple times, but this time I had my bow on my lap and that hummingbird took a rest sitting right on my bowstring. He hung out for a few seconds, then took off. Way cool, at least I think so.


----------



## MXLord327

Another bump


----------



## MXLord327

Any new stories?


----------



## Robertoski

Last Saturday morning I snuck into my my hang-on stand and no sooner sat down when a doe walked straight to the base of my tree, turned, showing me her rear, and proceeded to pee down her legs onto her tarsal glands and rub them together. Then she turned and winked at me!!


----------



## zachd

_rj_ said:


> In a fairly remote area of the Blue Mountains in Oregon. I came across an old rusted out lantern and a head of a shovel. There's many different reasons why those items could be there. I think it's pretty intriguing.
> 
> Another weird thing I come across often is large cases of beer. I'm talking elk hunting in 7500+ elevation. 8-10 miles from any road. And lo and behold there's a damn 30 pack of empty crappy beer. Who the hell is hiking that far to drink keystone???? You'd think maybe somebody camped there but there isn't really any level ground. And where I'm talking about is blow down central.


If I had to guess they were left by snowmobilers. When we ride in CO and MT I see guys put down 3-4 while taking a break and toss them in the snow and take off. Pisses me off when people litter.


----------



## alukban

robampton said:


> I was bow hunting for elk in Colorado. I was sitting on a stand and I see movement and I look up to see an animal that looks alot like a squirrel but it looks like it weighs about ten for fifteen pounds. Its head looked more like a rabbit, but its tail looked like a squirrel. It was mostly gray. When I got back to camp I justed asked what the hell it was and everybody immediately started giving me crap and telling me I was crazy and the only thing that saved me from complete ridicule was that one of the other guides there was like "you have to be kidding me, my hunter last week asked me what the hell animal looked like a ten pound squirrel". We were looking on the internet and stuff to try to find out what the hell it was but we couldnt find anything that looked like it. I still have no idea what it was, but it was running around for quite a while in the open woods, so I got a really good look at it. Nothing scary or man-eating, but weird, nonetheless.
> 
> My only other weird one was when I was walking to my stand one morning almost pitch black. I see this animal in front of me walking away from me and I start moving faster to catch up to it to see what it was. Suddenly, I get close enough to see its a skunk and it started chasing me! I had all my stuff, including a climber on my back and I had to turn and run. It only chased me for about fifteen yards but I havnt ever been chased by a critter before or since.



It sounds like somebody transplanted some south american viscachas to your hunting area...


----------



## ballistic 2013

tagged


----------



## James Teeslink

good thread


----------



## _rj_

zachd said:


> If I had to guess they were left by snowmobilers. When we ride in CO and MT I see guys put down 3-4 while taking a break and toss them in the snow and take off. Pisses me off when people litter.


I bet you're right. I never would have thought of that. All I kept thinking was 'there's some sick SOB walking around with a pack full of keystone.'


----------



## MXLord327

Alright, time for more stories...


----------



## not

So I've made it through 30 pages over the course of this year. This thread is awesome. I will contribute.

1.) I was probably 13 or so when this happened. It was right before dark one evening, I was sitting about 12 ft up in a boat seat (one of our modified ladder stand) hunting a grass patch. The stand was in a tree on the fence line with ~8-12 year old pine plantation on the other side of the fence. I started hearing limbs breaking and all heck breaking loose in the pine plantation and just see this huge dark bodied animal making it's way to through the pines, this thing was the size of a car - no kidding. It was on a trail that would bring it about 20 yards from me. It was quickly getting dark and I started panicking. By far the biggest thing I had seen in the woods and it was about to be all over me. Turned out to be a cow once the beam of light hit it as I was holding the flashlight underneath the stock of my gun! Thank goodness!

2.) I was walking to my stand before daylight one morning bowhunting. I suddenly started hearing something behind me and swung my light around to see a set of eyes about 3 feet off the ground running at me. It was probably only 80 yards or so when I first noticed it as the woods that I was walking in are fairly thick, but it was closing fast. I don't carry any side arm with me at all. I started fumbling around trying to put my release on and toss it to the ground quickly figuring I'd never get it on in time. I grab an arrow, put my bow on the ground and get into knees bent, athletic position thinking I'm about to be in a fight. The animal gets about 20 yards and I can tell it's not a coyote, but a huge dog. The hair on my neck is standing and my heart is racing as this dog is closing in. He finally gets a few feet away and then just lays down on its back and starts wagging its tail. It was a lab that was just happy to see a human. I walked him back out, loaded him in my truck, and drove to the nearest set of houses, about 5 miles away. He bailed out of the truck and went running to the other dogs like he hadn't seen them in forever. 

3.) Came out of the woods one night after bowhunting, again with now side arm. It was really windy and I heard coyotes howling at my 7 o clock position or so and thought to myself that they had to be really close for me to be able to hear them in this wind. I made it another couple hundred yards or so towards my truck and heard them again, but this time directly in front of me, the direction I needed to go. Once again, the ol' heart got to racing and the hair on my neck stands up. Anybody else ever get that hot burning feeling on the back of their neck in these moments? I pulled out my knife and held it in my right hand and my bow in my left hand as I made my way to the truck, about a half mile away. Never heard them again that night, but man I hated walking out at night like that.

4.) I was probably 16 or so and had 'called' in a buck. I would grunt, it would grunt, and thereon so forth for about 10 minutes until I could make it out through the woods. Well knowing it was a buck (which come to find out a doe will grunt back at you to, which I didn't know at the time), I waited on a clear shot and dropped the deer. I walked up to find a much smaller rack than what I had hoped for, but the deer was absolutely covered in golf ball and baseball size warts/tumors. My dad and I debated on whether to even take the deer at first, but decided we would drag it to the nearest trail and go get the four wheeler. This is where the fun started. We drug the deer probably 100 or so yards, with a few stops in between. We started noticing something walking behind us that always took 3 or 4 more steps after we stopped. I was freaking out as it always seemed to be just out of the beam of light. We kept dragging the deer for probably another 10 or 15 minutes with this happening every time we stopped. It even got to the point that my dad told me to get my gun ready. Well, we came to a fence row and realized that we had gotten turned around when dragging the deer out and we were as far away from the truck as we could possibly be at that moment. We looked down at the wart/tumored deer and made a decision to leave it for what ever was following us and begin our journey back to our truck. Still never figured out what was on that deer or what was following us. Heck, we aren't even sure how we ended up where we did after we got turned around.


----------



## Toadmeister

not said:


> Still never figured out what was on that deer or what was following us. Heck, we aren't even sure how we ended up where we did after we got turned around.


Aliens....

Strangest/Coolest thing I got to see was Venus during the daytime. I got to my stand about a 1/2 hour before sunrise and got to sit there just marveling at its beauty as the sky slowly brightened. The cool part was since I had some tree limbs for reference, I could actually make it out AFTER the sun rose for another 1/2 hour (clear sky). 

Venus can be seen during daylight with with good vision and being able to focus on EXACTLY where it is in the sky. I had eye surgery the summer before and my vision was slightly better than 20/20. I have not been able to repeat that since.


----------



## zap

my horse skeleton with the saddle and bridle on it takes first prize......

:darkbeer:


----------



## kspseshooter

zap said:


> my horse skeleton with the saddle and bridle on it takes first prize......
> 
> :darkbeer:


Where was this Marty?


----------



## zap

Between the KU research farm and the lake.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Keith Warren in a high fence pimping deer candy in a bag....


----------



## Duckman89

Didn't happen to me but my daddy . I was about 10 at the time and I was hit and miss on getting up to go hunting . So happened one morning I didn't go and none of my uncles went . So it was just my daddy , well he rarely uses a flashlight and he is walking down the trail which runs threw a bottom on the place we had that time and right thru a old southern plantation cemetery , and he here's something walking behind him .he can tell it is only walking on two legs by the sound and it's getting closer he stops it stops . So he digs out his light and staring back is an ostrich , there was a farm a mile so down the road it escaped from. Thing followers him all the way to stand but finally wondered off by day light lol


----------



## GregRogers

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


That's the 1st time I've literally laughed out loud on this forum!


----------



## B4L Okie

Walked down in the creek bottom in the dark one morning...all of a sudden everything in the woods lit up bright for maybe a half decond...I mean brighter than day... I am like holy crap and look up and see then hear a large jet with the blinking red/green lights going by. He was really low as Tulsa Intl Airport is 40 miles away. It was his landing lights on, but for a second or two, scared me to death.


----------



## Geeman

robampton said:


> I was bow hunting for elk in Colorado. I was sitting on a stand and I see movement and I look up to see an animal that looks alot like a squirrel but it looks like it weighs about ten for fifteen pounds. Its head looked more like a rabbit, but its tail looked like a squirrel. It was mostly gray. When I got back to camp I justed asked what the hell it was and everybody immediately started giving me crap and telling me I was crazy and the only thing that saved me from complete ridicule was that one of the other guides there was like "you have to be kidding me, my hunter last week asked me what the hell animal looked like a ten pound squirrel". We were looking on the internet and stuff to try to find out what the hell it was but we couldnt find anything that looked like it. I still have no idea what it was, but it was running around for quite a while in the open woods, so I got a really good look at it. Nothing scary or man-eating, but weird, nonetheless.
> 
> My only other weird one was when I was walking to my stand one morning almost pitch black. I see this animal in front of me walking away from me and I start moving faster to catch up to it to see what it was. Suddenly, I get close enough to see its a skunk and it started chasing me! I had all my stuff, including a climber on my back and I had to turn and run. It only chased me for about fifteen yards but I havnt ever been chased by a critter before or since.


This sounds like a Fischer, we have them in Minnesota, pretty rare to see them in the wild.


----------



## Tigerstripe

This is great.It's funny for me because i'm just starting out and I wouldn't have known this sound either and would have propably thought the same thing.


goldtip22 said:


> When I first started hunting I was out one night and it was starting to get dark. Just as I was getting ready to pack up I heard what I thought was a dude burping. He kept burping and I was like "man, that guy has some serious gas issues". Later that week I was watching a hunting show on TV and heard a buck grunt for the first time


----------



## DaneHunter

Tigerstripe said:


> This is great.It's funny for me because i'm just starting out and I wouldn't have known this sound either and would have propably thought the same thing.


Lol One of my first times hunting I got out of my stand after dark and had a doe blow at me.... I ran to my truck thinking some wild animal was getting ready to attack me.


----------



## pjaustin

Early this year I headed out to a good coyote spot with my dog (a blood hound, has spent counties hours in the woods with me). Sat under a tree together with a predator call until dark and saw nothing. After dark we got up, began the walk home which was directly behind us and didn't get 15 feet before something jumped out of the brush and took off. Didn't sound like deer or elk as there were no broken sticks or crashing, just a quiet but quick slinking through the trees. Typically my dog would take off chasing something this close but to my surprise I found him under my feet whimpering, not hurt, just scared. No idea what it was, my guess was a cougar or bobcat but I am not sure why it freaked my dog out so bad.


----------



## spencer12

This wasn't really strange and it was certainly explainable but it scared the crap out of me at the time. I have insomnia pretty bad so sometimes when I cant sleep I'll get in my stand behind my house an hour or hour and a half early. (Maybe 400-500 yards away through an oak bottom/swamp. Anyways I was about 50 yards from my stand when I heard the tell tell crunch crunch crunch of something running from behind me. It wasn't making much noise but it was covering some ground. Now it's pitch black and i'm in the middle of a nasty swamp bordered by about 3-4 miles of planted pines surrounding me. Anyways this thing keeps getting closer and closer and now my hearts starting to beat. The trail to my stand cuts around a corner (which I had already made that turn) and you can't see around it from where I am. So now the mystery beast is on me luckily I was hunting with a shotgun that day. So i've got the gun in one hand and the light in the other. At that time my jack russell terrier runs around the corner nose to the ground on a mission to find the other end of the trail of doe pee he was following. He then proceeded to run around the woods while I was in my stand for the next 45 minutes. So apparently dogs like the smell of doe pee to.


----------



## BGagner

Tagging to read later since I won't finish it now, awesome stories!


----------



## MDC

Funniest thing I ever saw? A buddy and I were turkey hunting one spring, all camo'd out. We were in a new area, and weren't real familiar with the property lines, etc. We're walking along and realize we are somewhat lost. Where's that gravel road/2 track? It became apparent that we were off the property that we had permission to hunt and were trespassing. All of a sudden we hear a car coming down the road that we thought we had lost sight of, and was actually about 20 yards away. Turns out it's the mailman. Now we are standing off the road right on the edge of the woods, and know we are trespassing, albeit unintentionally. Mailman, pretty elderly, stops on the road right next to us. Starts walking in our direction. Is he coming to chew us out for trespassing? My buddy and I, frozen and looking like misshaped oak trees, look at each other, panicked-like, but we know we are in full camo and it doesn't look like the old man sees us. He walks right up to us. Stops about 8 feet away, unzips his fly and pulls out his "John Holmes" sized **** and proceeds to take a leak right in front of us! He pees for what seems like 10 minutes. My buddy and I trying to remain frozen, and undiscovered, (because at this point had he discovered us the old timer surely would have had a stroke!) but yet wanting to gut laugh! The guy finished his business, zipped back up, and went back to his car and took off. We fell on the ground and laughed for what seemed like an hour!


----------



## bowlito

Wow, what camo style were you using?


----------



## WUD DUK

I seen some young teenagers trying to put the sneak on a flock of snow geese. They were wearing blaze orange stocking caps!!


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Watched a woman take a leak. Brother and I were in a double set with the video camera. She was about 40 yds away.


----------



## WUD DUK

TheRiverBottom said:


> Watched a woman take a leak. Brother and I were in a double set with the video camera. She was about 40 yds away.


I bet you zoomed in on the beaver didn't ya :wink:


----------



## TheRiverBottom

WUD DUK said:


> I bet you zoomed in on the beaver didn't ya :wink:


Haha. Ass like a bag of knots...... We didn't video her for our own sake!


----------



## muskiemanAD

Deer hunting the White Earth Indian Reservation in N MN. Came across what we thought was a faint game trail. Followed it a bit and came to a mattress and rope . We looked at each other and got the heck out of there...


----------



## Geeman

OK, at my camp I am usually the first one out and walking to my stand in the am. So I am once again walking to my stand, first one out on private property and I see a flashlight in the woods several hundred yards away deep in the property. I stop and stare and keep walking on and it is still there as I walk. Not one of my guys in the woods, so I go investigate and it disappears with no one in sight and no noises made.
I really do not think it was a tresspasser. The only explanation I have is that I might have been seeing a low lying, brightly lit star or planet through the woods that looked like a flashlight in the dark


----------



## elvspec

This thread has been going on since 2008? Crazy, but here goes.

Once I was walking a trail in Colorado and got bored so decided to cut up hill though the woods. When I got to the top of the hill I pulled though a barbed wire fence and stepped out into a clearing. Looked to the left and twenty yards away I see legs in the air and this guy is giving it to this gal seriously in the sunshine. I almost laughed out loud but they seemed to be having such a good time I couldn't bring myself to disturb em. (Plus I've had some good times of my own out in nature with a few gals). So I just quietly crept back downhill a bit and moved on.

Another time my Dad and I were out frogging in the middle of the night in a swamp just outside New Orleans. Weren't finding much so we split up. Came back together and my Pop says "you got to see this **** son". He took me to a clearing where trees in a circle had been cut down about 8' tall and squared off like square posts sitting on stumps. In the middle of the circle was a huge red candle with a big green wax flame on top. Needless to say we were glad the folks that made the setup weren't around. I asked my Dad quite bravely, if we could just head on back to the truck now.


----------



## WUD DUK

TheRiverBottom said:


> Haha. Ass like a bag of knots...... We didn't video her for our own sake!


ukey:


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Fox helped me track a deer.

Shot a deer a few years ago. Shot was a little back. Slow....slow...slow track job. Tracking in the dark. My flashlight kept lighting up a set of eyes that were no more than 50-75 yards away from me. The eyes would disappear and re-appear over and over....almost like stalking me. This went on for at least 45 minutes while I slowly tracked. Then the eyes stayed in one place. I got tired of feeling like I was being stalked by a coyote and decided to take the fight to him. Took off in the direction of the eyes. Turned out it was a red fox that had tracked my deer for me and was standing on top of her. It probably would have taken me at least another half hour to an hour to track from my position to the deer. 

That was a damn spooky feeling focusing on the ground looking for specs of blood and looking up to see eyes staring at me. I don't think I could hunt in grizzly country!


----------



## MathewsHunter<}

l):? Tug f hth you aDr junk uhhf


----------



## Duckman89

Creepest thing that ever happened to me . Is there was a spot I used to have permission to hunt named old dog lady swamp (not a joke go to my hometown in georgia ask for it they will go be you directions ) anyways there has always been rumors of black panthers there , and on top of that in the middle of this thick growed up swamp there is an old moonshine shed and years go the guy who originally owned the land committed suicide there . In the dark the place idk why just gave you the creeps . One afternoon I was hunting on a ridge on the far side of the swamp . Well about dark I here what I was almost sure was deer coming out the swamp . As I'm hunting with shotgun I set to its completely dark waiting on it to move on out the swamp so I can see hoping it's the big boy I'd been after in there . Well it finally gets completely dark and I'm still setting there 20 mins after legally been out . I'm like screw it and start out well to go out I have to go threw the swamp and up another ridge . So I head down and get in the bottom which is the swamp and I stop cause whatever it was walking never ran off . I also got the funny feeling I'm being watched I shine my light nothing so I start walking and whatever was there started following me I stopped and looked a few times nothing could be seen but it followed my complete out the swamp . It was everything I could do by the end to be in a full out run lol . It wouldn't the only strange thing that happened to me there tho


----------



## Toadmeister

When I first started deer hunting when I was about 12, I had to walk up this wooded hill path in the dark to my spot all alone. At that age, your still spooked pretty easily. Probably as a result of watching too many scary movies late at night, I thought I could see a dark demon ahead in the trees and it freaked me out! My only defense was reciting the Lords prayer over and over until it got light enough out. This got me thru several such mornings until I wizened up a couple more years and realized the only thing I had to fear was fear itself. BTW, My mom brought us up Catholic. 

As a result of years of experience I know that the only thing to be afraid of in those woods is me, the scary 6'4" 260lb dude with a gun or bow and knife


----------



## dewijw01

Ive had a couple hair raising moments in my years of hunting. When I was about 17 I was bowhunting my families property and had a young 7pt come into a mowed field I was hunting over and harass some does at last light. He proceeded to locate my scent trail I put down walking in and stuck around. It got to be dark and I could no longer make him out in the field. I knew he was 50yds or so away but I was impatient and ready to leave so I decided to get down and push him off. I got down and proceeded to head north incase he wasnt spooked. I walked 20yds and stopped, I could hear him walking closer. Odd? I continued to head North towards our hunting cabin and stopped periodically to listen and could hear him following me. I picked up the pace at this point and stopped one more time to hear him going through the tree line hot on my trail. By the time I made it to the dirt road I started a full out sprint. Im sure it looked odd and sounded funny with the sound tall rubber boots make when you run. I wasn't about to get raped by a buck so I really didn't care what I looked like.

I also had an owl land on my head before daylight when I was about 14. It pushed my head down as it landed, I flung my head back up and it immediately took off. I knew what it was but still scared the crap out of me, probably scared the owl too. I was pretty wide awake and focused after that.


----------



## aderu509

This season hunting public land in northern WI, I had just finished setting my climber on an oak overlooking a great saddle when a couple cut edges meet. It was the morning after Halloween an hour before sunrise and, hoping to bring in a cruising buck, I walked away from my stand to lay a scent line. The morning was frosty and perfectly still, so any noise sounded like a crash, and being the morning after Halloween I was already creeped out and on edge. As I walked down the edge of an old cut I looked up and saw about 4 dull red dots glowing eye level with me about 15 yards away. I froze and the hair on my neck stood up as I thought oh **** sasquatch, is that you?? Then the dots disappeared, leaving me utterly confused. I hit the high beam on my headlamp, and realized I just had my picture taken on somebodys trail cam, sasquatch's eyes turned out to be just the infrared flash. Felt pretty lame after that one lol


----------



## BGagner

paoneshot said:


> This was the coolest thing to ever witness. I once again was working near a town call Norwich, NY. As I was walking down a property line I heard a turkey gobble, kinds wierd because it was August. I sat down and called with my mouth and the next thing I hear are turkeys going crazy gobbling. I sit there then notice trees moving. It was two gobblers fighting. I pulled out my cell phone and started videoing. They kept getting closer and actually hit me. The last I saw of them was one bird was riding on top of the other holding on by biting the other birds head. Yes I have it all on video. IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!


Would love to see the video!


----------



## Darkvador

When I was a kid my dad took me grouse hunting. It was a farm that my dad hunted since the 60's. It was a very foggy morning and since I was only 11 and not old enough to carry a gun, I stayed glued to my dads side. At least twice I tapped my dad and pointed at a guy and his kid who were also hunting. I would see them walking in the fog off to our side but walking with us. My dad would just change directions away from them and they would disappear in the fog. The last time we saw them I just remember my dad saying what the hell and we wound up back at the truck. I asked if we were done already and he said yes. I said did those other guys make you mad. He said no and started to drive. I said then why are we leaving. He said because the guy and the kid were dressed exactly like us. My dad never talked about it again.


----------



## bigkuntry72

When I was about 12 or 13 me and my dad were have hunting some land in southern Ohio, well my dad had made his way from his stand to mine and we proceeded down the hill about 100 yards to the fourwheeler. We were talking the whole way down not whispering as there was no need to. When we got to this five foot slope right by the quad a pack of coyotes lit up not 30 yards from us, I slid down the slope my dad threw me on the quad and we got the hell out of there. I had never seen my own dad get so scared even to this day.


----------



## jarley77

A few years ago, I picked up a new hunting spot. I hunted the spot a few times and saw some nice deer. Well, I got my climber out one morning and thought, I would set up further in to the woods in a new area. It was one of those "perfect" mornings, so I got out really earlier and set myself up in the tree well before shooting light. About 30 minutes after I settled down, I heard the typical, "crunch, crunch" coming from my right. It is still pitch black and I knew I will not be able to see anything. There was no moon out and I can barely see my hand directly in front of my face. As the "thing" gets closer, it appears to turn it's head and I can clearly see what are 2 glowing red eyes. I immediately get a sinking feeling in my stomach because I have no idea what it is. It appeared to be about 6-8 feet tall and I could not figure out if it was walking on 2 or 4 legs, as it slowly walked through and left just as fast as it arrived. I still can not explain what happened in the woods that morning and still get creeped out thinking about it.


----------



## MDC

This was 15 years ago. IDK, don't recall. Guy was so old we probably could've worn blaze orange and it wouldn't have mattered!


----------



## dagwood64

ttt


----------



## 2ringers

I was maybe 14, it was rifle season for buck. I was up on a power line cut watching down the side and across the bottom. It was late afternoon just before dusk, I see a guy running across the bottom and putting on a coat. No orange at all. 
It gets a little later and I head down, and when I reach the bottom, out comes 3 prison guards, all packing. They say they are looking for an escaped prisoner and did you see anything. I filled them in and pointed them in the right direction.
I later found out that they caught him about 30 minutes later. If you cross the mountain as the crow flies it's only about 2 miles from a maximum security state prison.


Once when I was younger, I was at my grandparents house, about a mile down the road and in town, and it was after dark. A prisoner had escaped and was possibly sighted in town. The place was crawling with state police, searching yards, sheds, everything.
Dad comes to pick me up and him and I and my grandfather are standing on the sidewalk watching the show. A cruiser rolls past, slams on the brakes, jams it in reverse, bake up and lights up my dad with the spot light. He gets out with his hand on his piece and says do you folks know him? Turns out the escapee had a beard and so did dad. I thought he was going to take him down.


----------



## Buckgrunter

jarley77 said:


> A few years ago, I picked up a new hunting spot. I hunted the spot a few times and saw some nice deer. Well, I got my climber out one morning and thought, I would set up further in to the woods in a new area. It was one of those "perfect" mornings, so I got out really earlier and set myself up in the tree well before shooting light. About 30 minutes after I settled down, I heard the typical, "crunch, crunch" coming from my right. It is still pitch black and I knew I will not be able to see anything. There was no moon out and I can barely see my hand directly in front of my face. As the "thing" gets closer, it appears to turn it's head and I can clearly see what are 2 glowing red eyes. I immediately get a sinking feeling in my stomach because I have no idea what it is. It appeared to be about 6-8 feet tall and I could not figure out if it was walking on 2 or 4 legs, as it slowly walked through and left just as fast as it arrived. I still can not explain what happened in the woods that morning and still get creeped out thinking about it.


Could it have been another hunter? I often set my head lamp to the red lights and I could see where that might look like two glowing red eyes. I'm 6' tall too. Not doubting your story, but I'd rather believe it was just a hunter then some "thing".


----------



## JakeT

Buckgrunter said:


> Could it have been another hunter? I often set my head lamp to the red lights and I could see where that might look like two glowing red eyes. I'm 6' tall too. Not doubting your story, but I'd rather believe it was just a hunter then some "thing".


I do they same thing with my headlamp. Now I'm worried somebody might be freaked out and shoot me


----------



## dagwood64

ttt


----------



## MI1

Set the red lights when your on public land.


----------



## dagwood64

ttt


----------



## PAdorn

Darkvador said:


> When I was a kid my dad took me grouse hunting. It was a farm that my dad hunted since the 60's. It was a very foggy morning and since I was only 11 and not old enough to carry a gun, I stayed glued to my dads side. At least twice I tapped my dad and pointed at a guy and his kid who were also hunting. I would see them walking in the fog off to our side but walking with us. My dad would just change directions away from them and they would disappear in the fog. The last time we saw them I just remember my dad saying what the hell and we wound up back at the truck. I asked if we were done already and he said yes. I said did those other guys make you mad. He said no and started to drive. I said then why are we leaving. He said because the guy and the kid were dressed exactly like us. My dad never talked about it again.


That's weird


----------



## archerbaldguy

I was about 19 years old, owned a couple rifles, but had never hunted and knew nothing about deer. I was out in the woods at about midnight with a few friends behind our house. We liked to play capture the flag in the dark, in the woods. So the teams are decided and people go to their sides, and everyone yells go. The woods go completely silent and you hear the occasional snap of a twig as people are moving around. It used to test my nerves pretty bad because you're in between huge pines with 3' tall ferns, trying to grab a rag 200 yards away with some glow in the dark paint on it, no lights allowed. You don't even know where your teammates are most of the time. So i swore my buddy was right next to me, but he had broken off and was about 40 yards away to my right. I hear a snorting sound about 5 yards away, and i'm thinking he stubbed his toe and is trying to stay silent. I kneel down and i'm trying to figure out what's going on when all of a sudden another snort about the same spot. I whistle. He whistles from 40 yards away, then i hear the snort about 5 feet from me again and i'm starting to go, "oh crap, what is this!" I hear a crunch of a twig and a ground pound literally a couple feet away and now another snort, and i feel the wind of it on my face and a smell, and i jump up and barrel into a deer. I scared the hell out of it and myself. My friend hears this commotion and clicks his flashlight on in time to see me jump up running, flip over this doe, and before i landed on the ground i was already running toward the clearing. He said it was the single most agile thing he's ever seen in his life and the single funniest. The doe ran off in the other direction.


----------



## canadabowhunter

andys archery said:


> 1. Hunting in the chiwawa desert for coues in mexico, I had a slow start to the trip so we looked for a spring that might hold some deer way off the beaten path. found one about 1.5 miles from any thing that resembled a road and by road down there I mean a cow path. Got a Doubble Bull set up on it and went back to hunt it the next day. First day was great saw atleast 40 coues with one really nice buck in the area. The second day the morning was on-fire 30+deer by 9am then the activity shut off completely. around 10:30 i heard some deer snorting to my west about 100 yards away up wind. Couldn't figure what was bothering them. then around 12 two does finally come in to the water hole. I hap-hazardly flip on the cannon Xha1 to run some B-Roll and am about to punch play when there is a rapid set of foot falls. the doe jumps about 6 feet straight up and a damn Mountian Lion has her by the throat. Turned her around in mid air and landed on her. Doe is screaming and kicking all over the place. Im stitting there half stunned trying to figure out *** is going on, finally piece it together. End up shooting the cat, and the doe lived. Everyting is on viedo starting with the doe about 6 feet up in the air in the first frame. Whole thing unfolded less than 15 yards from me and I never had a clue the cat was there.
> 
> 2. Stalked back to camp by a heyena while hunting along the limpopo river for bush buck in S.A.
> 3. Cape Buff Hunt. Shot my bull (bow) started to position for a better angle to confirm he was down after death bellow and one of the other bulls had looped us and charged from behind. Guide shot a termite mound between us and the bull stopped at about 20 feet drooling and cocking his head side to side. Owe my life to Nick on that one. If he would not have heard a twig snap that bull would have killed us all (also on video)


Where's the footage of this all?! Love to see it


----------



## spac16

ttt


----------



## PAdorn

There has to be more! TTT


----------



## KRONIIK

canadabowhunter said:


> Where's the footage of this all?! Love to see it


Plus 1.
We've gotta see this!


----------



## Timber Hawk

Cough it up andy


----------



## Dialed_N

Well not really weird, but surprising, I was walking down a trail on my property where the trail grows over the top of you, and it makes you very claustrophobic since you can't see into the woods. Well it was pitch dark in the morning, I was walking through and all of the sudden a deer jumps out of its bed 2 feet from me, I felt the dirt kick up from its feet, and it blew and ran away, I almost had a heart attack, I thought I was going to die. I had to stop and gather my faculties for 2 minutes before continuing my walk.


----------



## JMart294

Had a few morning walks in this year and saw a strange blue flashing light flying in circles. Happend to me 3 times. Twice going to the same spot and once about a mile away. Maybe it was a drone or something like that. Really made me think.


----------



## vito9999

Back in 92 or 93 I fishing in a bass tournament, we had worked our way back towards the inlet came around the corner and in front of us was a boat full of naked women. I ended up with a rapella stuck in my forearm.


----------



## weekender21

I was hunting pigs in central CA a few years ago. It was only a few minutes before last shot and I was hurrying up an old 2-track trying to get to a wallow I knew had a few hogs visiting it right at dark. Only a few hundred yards from the wallow I notice something lying on the road about 10 yards away. All the hair stood up on the back of my neck as my eyes slowly relayed to my brain I was within spitting distance of a mountain lion. It was laying with it's back facing me. I immediately knocked and arrow and drew my bow. In the process the cat heard me and flipped into a crouched position facing me. I held my top pin on its face for a few seconds hoping he would choose flight over fight. He jumped off the road into a thick brushy draw without a sound. Very cool encounter but I have to admit I was making some serious noise walking past that spot 20 minutes later in the dark! Obviously no pigs showed.


----------



## PAdorn

That would definitely keep a man alert!^^^^^


----------



## weekender21

Yep, saw 2 lions in just one month that year (2013). Not a single one before or after.


----------



## capnstabby

2 years ago me and a buddy heard what sounded like someone Makin a public service announcement couldn't find anyone or anything last year dug around some more and found a Walkman under some leaves. Someone lost it and we must have stepped on it hitting play haunted me the whole year


----------



## fox400

About 7-8 years ago, I walked into my stand well before daylight. Sat down and kept hearing a "whooshing" sound in the woods and it kept getting closer to me. Dark as it was, I could barely make out trees. This happened 3 times and finally I could see a little and BAM a bat flew into the side of my head and just about took my hat off!! Scared me to death!! I still get a little jittery when I'm in my stand really early.lol


----------



## csteinberg

A few years ago we had a cool spot to hunt on the property of an old abandond concrete plant, the only way in and out was to walk right trough the middle of this place then cross the river on this old cable bridge about 2' wide. The local police departments, sheriff departments and swat teams would practice their urban tactics there, looked like something from the middle east. 
The evening before the last day of the hunt I had seen a lot of small bucks and was biding my time, well it got dark on me, so I told myself I still have one more morning left.
Next morning came and it was super foggy. Didnt think much of it til I parked truck and started walking, never been so creeped out in my life walking through that "abandoned warzone.". Was one cool piece of property.


----------



## ridgerunner1

MDJB12 said:


> I watched a squirrel commit suicide. I was hunting a corn field edge this past October and saw the squirrel hauling a** about 85 feet up in the tops of the trees. Little dude got to the edge of the field scrambled out to the farthest reaching branch, paused, planted his feet, and leapt out into oblivion. Bounced once when he hit the ground. Stone dead.


haha funniest on here


----------



## Hoyt

Got this trail cam picture about 20yds behind my house. Pretty strange looking.


----------



## samson99

^^^^ looks like a **** standing on his hind legs


----------



## PAdorn

Ttt for some more


----------



## OHWoodsman

ky_hill hunter said:


> I have an acquaintance that swore he was fishing on the Delaware river bank in DC a few years back and says he came across a floater. He said he didn't want to ruin his day fishing so he tied it to a tree and finished up before he called the police.


The Delaware river empties into the Chesapeake far above DC.


----------



## Ethan Grotheer

Hunting with a pal on some local public land a few years back and as we are discussing our morning hunts after meeting up, we a someone in blue with long hair walking by on the trail up ahead. Joggers frequent the area so we thought nothing of it until we are just about to the truck on the walk back and out pops from the woods an Amish guy wear bright blue carrying a yearling deer that he just shot with his $1100 Matthews.. We both got a good laught out of it. Nice guy though..


----------



## MO Land Owner

It was 1973 and we just got done hunting at dark and drove to the Snowshoe Inn Bar in Talmoon MN. Sat there waiting for the other guys to show up to have a bite and a beer. When in walked a sheriffs deputy and slaps this gal on the rear end while she was bent over the pool table. The was no ordinary gal, linebacker sized. She one punched this deputy and knocked him out cold. Stepped over him and walked out the door like she did it every day. 

And no one said a thing, just went about there business like nothing happened.........we left shortly after!:mg:


Yah, I know it wasn't in the woods, but it was one of the strangest things I have ever seen hunting!


----------



## 2bird

I got 1, not a really mystery but it was freaky for sure.

My 10 year old son and I went deer hunting this last season, the spot we were hunting was super thick a 40 yard shot was about max range. about 8:30 we had 5 does come up, he shot at the lead doe and it looked like a good shot (with a 243), we waited 30 minutes before we went looking for blood. long story short we never found any blood or hair but we still searched in a 100 yard circle (trying to teach him good tracking and hunting ethics, not giving up). all of a sudden i notice something in the grass, it was a hand, a babies hand, looked frost bit or burned. needless to say we had a little freak out moment, didnt have cell reception so i thought i would just radio the farmer then scratched that thought because what if he had done it. i went back to the hand and inspected it a little closer with a stick and it was plastic, we cleaned our pants out and went home...


----------



## hockeyman474

2bird said:


> I got 1, not a really mystery but it was freaky for sure.
> 
> My 10 year old son and I went deer hunting this last season, the spot we were hunting was super thick a 40 yard shot was about max range. about 8:30 we had 5 does come up, he shot at the lead doe and it looked like a good shot (with a 243), we waited 30 minutes before we went looking for blood. long story short we never found any blood or hair but we still searched in a 100 yard circle (trying to teach him good tracking and hunting ethics, not giving up). all of a sudden i notice something in the grass, it was a hand, a babies hand, looked frost bit or burned. needless to say we had a little freak out moment, didnt have cell reception so i thought i would just radio the farmer then scratched that thought because what if he had done it. i went back to the hand and inspected it a little closer with a stick and it was plastic, we cleaned our pants out and went home...
> View attachment 2165936
> View attachment 2165937


That looks gross as hell!


----------



## Absolute Archer

2bird said:


> I got 1, not a really mystery but it was freaky for sure.
> 
> My 10 year old son and I went deer hunting this last season, the spot we were hunting was super thick a 40 yard shot was about max range. about 8:30 we had 5 does come up, he shot at the lead doe and it looked like a good shot (with a 243), we waited 30 minutes before we went looking for blood. long story short we never found any blood or hair but we still searched in a 100 yard circle (trying to teach him good tracking and hunting ethics, not giving up). all of a sudden i notice something in the grass, it was a hand, a babies hand, looked frost bit or burned. needless to say we had a little freak out moment, didnt have cell reception so i thought i would just radio the farmer then scratched that thought because what if he had done it. i went back to the hand and inspected it a little closer with a stick and it was plastic, we cleaned our pants out and went home...
> View attachment 2165936
> View attachment 2165937


That is really freaky right there.


----------



## PAdorn

Ttt


----------



## Monic

Ttt


----------



## Rothhar1

Well not sure what happened to caused this .But anyway I saw this guy being attacked by that giant ant ..I snapped a quick pic and ran for it !!Was hunting close to some place called three mile or something like that ..


----------



## cprince77

About 5 years ago I was driving up to deer camp on a Friday night after work, our camp is on a seasonal two track a couple miles into the woods. I'm cruising along when I see a person standing in the road waving me down. He's covered in blood and freaking out, I stop the truck and roll down the window when another person in all black with makeup like a zombie reaches in my truck and grabs me. The local college was having a haunted hayride and the guy dressed like a zombie was trying to warn me about the tractor load of people, needless to say these idiots scared the bejesus out of me and they were laughing there butts off, after I realized what they were saying I was laughing too. As I continued down the road, there were all kinds of people dressed up as monsters. The guy driving the tractor was our "neighbor" and the college kids told him all about me, he had a good time telling my family the story the next day... :halloween


----------



## robampton

OHWoodsman said:


> The Delaware river empties into the Chesapeake far above DC.


That's what makes it strange!


----------



## BluMeanie

Shouldernuke! said:


> Well not sure what happened to caused this .But anyway I saw this guy being attacked by that giant ant ..I snapped a quick pic and ran for it !!Was hunting close to some place called three mile or something like that ..


Heh! Reminds me of the crazy sculptures around Barber Motorsports Park!

Giant Ants making-off with Grand Prix Motos and Racers near the Paddock, 50-foot Tarantula on Turn 2.....


----------



## BGagner

[QUOTE "gonna be a rough winter if the chipmunks are going carnivorous lol" That one I caught on my GoPro as well cuz I was trying to shoot a grouse on camera that day.[/QUOTE]

This video I want to see haha


----------



## BGagner

It took me dang near a month, but I have set hear and read every post. Awesome thread, maybe there'll be some more soon


----------



## PA prime

OHWoodsman said:


> The Delaware river empties into the Chesapeake far above DC.


The Delaware river empties into the Delaware bay not the Chesapeake. If he is talking about DC he probably meant the Potomac.


----------



## MDJB12

2bird said:


> I got 1, not a really mystery but it was freaky for sure.
> 
> My 10 year old son and I went deer hunting this last season, the spot we were hunting was super thick a 40 yard shot was about max range. about 8:30 we had 5 does come up, he shot at the lead doe and it looked like a good shot (with a 243), we waited 30 minutes before we went looking for blood. long story short we never found any blood or hair but we still searched in a 100 yard circle (trying to teach him good tracking and hunting ethics, not giving up). all of a sudden i notice something in the grass, it was a hand, a babies hand, looked frost bit or burned. needless to say we had a little freak out moment, didnt have cell reception so i thought i would just radio the farmer then scratched that thought because what if he had done it. i went back to the hand and inspected it a little closer with a stick and it was plastic, we cleaned our pants out and went home...
> View attachment 2165936
> View attachment 2165937


Why wouldn't you have immediately called the police when you got cell service? You could've helped end a missing person search, cold case, kidnapping, etc and brought peace to the family. C'mon man.


----------



## gbienvenu

MDJB12 said:


> Why wouldn't you have immediately called the police when you got cell service? You could've helped end a missing person search, cold case, kidnapping, etc and brought peace to the family. C'mon man.


He said it was plastic. Did you finish reading his post?


----------



## bird

I bought this HUGE lock-on from Sportsmans guide, Hung it several weeks before Black powder season.

I get to it opening morning " 90 min walk " only to have a bear in it. I watched from a distance as he retreated but he damaged my seat and rifle rest. You could see where he was licking the pine sap from the screw-in's.

I hour later this bear comes back and starts climbing the tree I was in. I stood up and cocked the hammer and started talking to him saying " don't do it ".
His hair was standing up as if he was angry that I was in his stand. lol
I talked him out of the tree but he hung around for 15 minutes or so while starring up at me. 

What sucked was it was rut and hear I am arguing with a bear over MY tree-stand. Only had a 4pt walk by that day. lol


----------



## zap

:darkbeer:


----------



## tacklebox80

lol wow


----------



## King

gbienvenu said:


> He said it was plastic. Did you finish reading his post?


Apparently he didn't. lol


----------



## 2bird

MDJB12 said:


> Why wouldn't you have immediately called the police when you got cell service? You could've helped end a missing person search, cold case, kidnapping, etc and brought peace to the family. C'mon man.


Because i didnt feel like wasting 1.5 hours of the sheriff's time to come look at a creepy doll? lol


----------



## MDJB12

gbienvenu said:


> He said it was plastic. Did you finish reading his post?


Don't know how I didn't see that LOL! My apologies!


----------



## MDJB12

2bird said:


> Because i didnt feel like wasting 1.5 hours of the sheriff's time to come look at a creepy doll? lol


I apologize haha. I have no clue how I missed the plastic part. My bad bud.


----------



## GuntherChaconne

slicer said:


> In close to 25 years of fishing, trapping, hunting I've nothing to offer that's even close to anything on here. One day bowhunting on the ground as a teenager I had a fox come in and I sat tight, eyes partially shut and not moving just to see how close he would come. He sniffed my boot.
> 
> Other funny one was sitting on a large very low overhanging limb when I was a kid. Feet were dangling down - had a little buck come underneath, stopped and reached up, yep - sniffed my boot!


This is my favorite story so far


----------



## MDC

Ok, here's 3 strange bird stories. 1) Sitting in my tree stand one day, I'm watching and listening to an obnoxious red squirrel tear around this tree, screeching and acting like a bad-***** all morning long. A few hours into the hunt I hear a huge commotion from the top of the same tree. I see this red squirrel taking off down the tree running around and around the tree. Hot on its heels is a red-tailed hawk half running, half flying. It was cool because he was using those wings more as balance and running, dodging through the branches. Ended up catching the squirrel almost at the bottom of the tree. Couldn't believe how agile that huge bird was. 2) Another time sitting in a tree, I hear a strange sound behind me, like a whooshing sound. Peer around the tree, only to find some kind of hawk coming right at me. I dodge back behind the tree just in time as the hawk turns its wings sideways and barely misses the tree, inches from my face. Don't know if it thought I was a squirrel or what. 3) Taking a walk early in the morning before work in the dark. I always carry a maglight with me to shine at cars as they come down the road so they see me. I turn down a private road with a couple of houses on it, and get the feeling something is coming at me in the air. I shine my flashlight ahead of me just as a huge owl is bearing down at me about 5 feet away, talons bared like it was gonna latch onto me. All I remember is seeing those eyes as he starts back flying to put the brakes on. Don't know which of us was more surprised! Must've thought I was a 6'1 230 lb mouse?


----------



## MXLord327

Bump, just didn't want this thread to die after almost 7 years....


----------



## archery34

ttt


----------



## eos

I came across a graveyard that I didn't know was there


----------



## daniel_chris

its early Oct 2013.

I was archery hunting mulies out in West Texas in pretty rough canyon country, middle of no where on 3,ooo acres of private land. I had been up on top of the caprock by the front gate since well before night fall, shooting my bow, glassing off a nearby canyon, making a fire to cook supper; just enjoying life away for the hustle... It was a dark beautiful night as I called it quits for the day, i leaned the seat back with the windows down and fell asleep listening to the coyotes and crickets. 

Well being a bigger fellow it was kind of hard to sleep in a truck. At about 2AM I woke to try and get comfortable, I lean up and all of a sudden a truck with more lights on it that a bowfishing rig clears the edge of the canyon less that 50 yards from me, I never heard it coming... its 2AM, all alone, in BFE on a place that shouldn't have a person on it... The diesel truck stops 15 yards from me all the lights pointed right at me while the truck just idles... I wait a couple minutes and nothing. I finally man up, jack a shell into my .45, put it into the pocket of my shorts and get out of the truck. I shade my eyes to look into the light and see movement as 3 guys get out of the truck. I slide out of the light to see better and approach with my hand in my pocket. As I approach I hear some whispering and get a little nervous, I sternly say "Howdy can I help you fellas." I am close enough now to see that they are some rough looking fellows, and the roughest of them answers with "we are fine" in a grungingly snippy tone. 

No more is said as I get to about 20 feet from the truck, where the driver, an older man with suspenders and chew dripping down his beard is leaned against door, he looks familiar and it clicks into my head that this is the man the landowner pointed out years before at a café in town that is trouble and should never ever be on this place... I wasn't sure what kind of trouble he meant and now I really start to wonder. The two rough fellas who look to be in there late 20's are obviously drunk as they stumble around to flank me on each side. By this time, the nonverbal posturing of the two shirtless younger guys lead me to believe there is about to be trouble. I speak up and say "can help you guys with anything", the old slow talking man spits and slowly tells me that the two boys were cutting trough this property to get to another via a remote back gate when they got stuck in a washout. the guys on each side of me stare me down as my eyes dart to each of them while they inch closer to me with a step every couple seconds. The old man keeps on with the story which sounds like a bunch of BS to me as I catch a glimpse of the bigger guys rubbing the knuckles of his other hand and I know now something is about to go down for reasons I know nothing about. The weight of the fullsize Springfield .45 in my pocket has pulled my shorts down slowly, as I pull them up my XD falls out... I nonchalantly reach down and pick it up without losing eye contact, and the mood immediately changed. The smaller fellow asks if the other are about ready and they agree to head out and come back tomorrow to pickup the Blazer that was stuck.

Could they come back tonight? Why were they so sketchy? Is the story I was told true? 

I call the game warden for he was close by as he moved in with my ex (story for another time) he gets to the gate around 3:30 AM and we go to try and confirm the story. Just as explained a 4X4 Blazer, not stuck but did have the hood up and appeared to be broke down in the area the old man described, there was a perfect view of a deer feeder, a couple rifles and mostly empty bottles of booze in the Blazer. It was obvious they were hunting. By the time we got back out of the canyons it was time to go out and hunt for the morning so I went out nerves still rattled. 

I hunt on a canyon and glass but can't get the nights events shook and go see the landowner. Longer story short, the two younger cats are fresh out of the pen and have been running the area for a couple months while out causing mischief but trying to get on track. The landowner (well known man and big landowner of the area) is furious as the two have day worked for him on other ranches but were told to stay off this one. It wasn't 30 minutes after the visit with the old land owner that I get a call from one of the younger guys. He was a different guy sober, he apologized and begged me not to turn him in to the law for trespassing and having a gun as a felon. That day he asked if I would escort him to his Blazer so he could get it out of there, I obliged and he was apologetic the entire time.

Havent seen any of them since.


----------



## kansasboi

Wow that's a crazy story!^^ Good thing you were packin.


----------



## ngurb

on a bear hunt in quebec, i had a giant rabbit come into the bait, and ate meat. closer to dark a bear was coming in and the rabbit was still on the bait. the rabbit stood on its front legs and hammered the ground like a snare drum with its back lags. the bear turned inside out and ran off. everybody in camp laughed at me, until one of the other guys sat that bait later in the week and it happened to him..
mutant 15 pound meat eating rabbit that scares the bears off...about as unexplainable as anything thats happened to me in the woods


----------



## duckaholic

Always carry. People are nuts.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Last year I had a chipmunk kill a mouse at the base of my tree and carried it back to his den. I didn't know they were carnivores little suckers!


----------



## tim.fleming

i had put some acorn scent out on the ground about 30 yards away from me and didn't realize i had gotten some on my barrel of my mossberg 500.about 30 minutes later i had a squirrel poking its head in the end of my barrel trying to find where the acorn smell was coming from.the temptation to turn him into a million pieces was almost too hard to resist.


----------



## bucknut1

crazy stories


----------



## gmwilkes

daniel_chris said:


> its early Oct 2013.
> 
> I was archery hunting mulies out in West Texas in pretty rough canyon country, middle of no where on 3,ooo acres of private land. I had been up on top of the caprock by the front gate since well before night fall, shooting my bow, glassing off a nearby canyon, making a fire to cook supper; just enjoying life away for the hustle... It was a dark beautiful night as I called it quits for the day, i leaned the seat back with the windows down and fell asleep listening to the coyotes and crickets.
> 
> Well being a bigger fellow it was kind of hard to sleep in a truck. At about 2AM I woke to try and get comfortable, I lean up and all of a sudden a truck with more lights on it that a bowfishing rig clears the edge of the canyon less that 50 yards from me, I never heard it coming... its 2AM, all alone, in BFE on a place that shouldn't have a person on it... The diesel truck stops 15 yards from me all the lights pointed right at me while the truck just idles... I wait a couple minutes and nothing. I finally man up, jack a shell into my .45, put it into the pocket of my shorts and get out of the truck. I shade my eyes to look into the light and see movement as 3 guys get out of the truck. I slide out of the light to see better and approach with my hand in my pocket. As I approach I hear some whispering and get a little nervous, I sternly say "Howdy can I help you fellas." I am close enough now to see that they are some rough looking fellows, and the roughest of them answers with "we are fine" in a grungingly snippy tone.
> 
> No more is said as I get to about 20 feet from the truck, where the driver, an older man with suspenders and chew dripping down his beard is leaned against door, he looks familiar and it clicks into my head that this is the man the landowner pointed out years before at a café in town that is trouble and should never ever be on this place... I wasn't sure what kind of trouble he meant and now I really start to wonder. The two rough fellas who look to be in there late 20's are obviously drunk as they stumble around to flank me on each side. By this time, the nonverbal posturing of the two shirtless younger guys lead me to believe there is about to be trouble. I speak up and say "can help you guys with anything", the old slow talking man spits and slowly tells me that the two boys were cutting trough this property to get to another via a remote back gate when they got stuck in a washout. the guys on each side of me stare me down as my eyes dart to each of them while they inch closer to me with a step every couple seconds. The old man keeps on with the story which sounds like a bunch of BS to me as I catch a glimpse of the bigger guys rubbing the knuckles of his other hand and I know now something is about to go down for reasons I know nothing about. The weight of the fullsize Springfield .45 in my pocket has pulled my shorts down slowly, as I pull them up my XD falls out... I nonchalantly reach down and pick it up without losing eye contact, and the mood immediately changed. The smaller fellow asks if the other are about ready and they agree to head out and come back tomorrow to pickup the Blazer that was stuck.
> 
> Could they come back tonight? Why were they so sketchy? Is the story I was told true?
> 
> I call the game warden for he was close by as he moved in with my ex (story for another time) he gets to the gate around 3:30 AM and we go to try and confirm the story. Just as explained a 4X4 Blazer, not stuck but did have the hood up and appeared to be broke down in the area the old man described, there was a perfect view of a deer feeder, a couple rifles and mostly empty bottles of booze in the Blazer. It was obvious they were hunting. By the time we got back out of the canyons it was time to go out and hunt for the morning so I went out nerves still rattled.
> 
> I hunt on a canyon and glass but can't get the nights events shook and go see the landowner. Longer story short, the two younger cats are fresh out of the pen and have been running the area for a couple months while out causing mischief but trying to get on track. The landowner (well known man and big landowner of the area) is furious as the two have day worked for him on other ranches but were told to stay off this one. It wasn't 30 minutes after the visit with the old land owner that I get a call from one of the younger guys. He was a different guy sober, he apologized and begged me not to turn him in to the law for trespassing and having a gun as a felon. That day he asked if I would escort him to his Blazer so he could get it out of there, I obliged and he was apologetic the entire time.
> 
> Havent seen any of them since.


It's amazing how a firearm levels the playing field and makes people think twice before doing something stupid.


----------



## duckaholic

I always carry, concrete jungle woods you name. Too many variables not to. I agree they will sure put some wannabees in place and back to reality. Don't let the thread die!! I'm sure there's some new guys here and afew seasons passed for new tales!


----------



## Gillroy

While coyote hunting in eastern Wyoming one winter, my buddy and I rode out into the mountains on a snow mobile, maybe 10 miles from the ranch. We got off the machine and walked in about 1/2 mile to a little rock out cropping that offered a good field of view, andanice back rest. We called for 30 minutes or so, not seeing anything but we kept hearing snow falling from the trees behind us every now and again. We were getting chilly sitting in the knee high snow, so we followed or tracks back out. About 45 yards from where we were sitting, we noticed foot prints in between our tracks. They were lion prints about six inches wide, and a big old tail imprint dragging back and forth behind them. Scariest damn thing I've ever seen. Needless to say, we sat on the top of hills were we could see a 360 around us the rest of the day, away from the trees!


----------



## Gillroy

This one scares the hell outta me!


----------



## Gillroy

bigkuntry72 said:


> When I was about 12 or 13 me and my dad were have hunting some land in southern Ohio, well my dad had made his way from his stand to mine and we proceeded down the hill about 100 yards to the fourwheeler. We were talking the whole way down not whispering as there was no need to. When we got to this five foot slope right by the quad a pack of coyotes lit up not 30 yards from us, I slid down the slope my dad threw me on the quad and we got the hell out of there. I had never seen my own dad get so scared even to this day.


Whoops, forgive the last one, wrong button...this one scares the hell outta me


----------



## trailblazer999

So i haven't had much freak me out but there have been a few things. 

1. doing some summer scouting last year at phinizy swamp wma. i decided to check out a little area next to one of the ponds that i'd never been to before. As i'm making my way through the scrub an alligator i hadn't seen splashes into the water about 6 feet away from me from the bank. he had been hiding in some scrub right by the bank. after my heart rate slowed to a low whine, i turned around and went back to the main wma road. the road runs between 2 of the ponds and as i'm walking along, SPLASH, it happens again! then a few feet later, SPLASH again! and then again! this happens about 4 times. scared the heck out of me every time but i would stop and stare out into the water. a minute later 2 eyes would surface from under the swamp scum about 10 feet away. the gators weren't very big but big enough to take a chunk out of me. thank goodness they were more scared of me than i was of them!

Later, when i was on my way out, i decided to check another area that i'd never been in before. it was just off the main road and i had remembered once seeing deer in there as i walked by. it wasn't by any ponds (lol) so i walk in and look back to get my bearings for when i want to get back to the road, then wander in looking for fresh deer sign. as i get deeper in i notice that the ground is getting softer and softer. not wanting to chance it, i turn around to leave and sink knee deep into the mud. Well i take a step in the direction of the land i was just standing on and still end up knee deep in the mud. well i'm trying to get back to firm ground but somehow i get disoriented and head in a different direction but still toward the road. i kept seeing myself falling over face first into the mud and not being able to push myself out and i almost got to panicking. i didn't though. i just kept walking and using my walking stick to keep my balance until i finally mad it back to the road. that was a bad day in the swamp but i look back on it and laugh now. i learned a few things that day. i still hunt the swamp more than any place else. including the area where i thought i was going to be claimed by the mud.

2. this is a different wma on a foot only section of the main road. it was the last day that i was going to get to hunt during this past turkey season. i was walking to the car and came out of the trail onto the main roadway. i had an arrow knocked and my release hooked to my string just in case i saw a turkey on the way out. suddenly this jake comes shooting out of the scrub next to the road and about 10 feet from me. we both stopped and just stared at each other. you could see that he was just as surprised as i was. well i try to pull my bow back but somehow my release had come unclipped and i rushed to clip it back onto my d loop. i felt like i was moving in slow motion and was sure that this turkey was going to high tail it back where he came any second. I finally get the release back on and go to pull back when i hit the release trigger by accident. There was just enough tension on the string to send the arrow about 6 feet. this arrow stuck in the ground just in front of the jake. i can't help but laugh whenever i think of this. that turkey looked at the arrow, then back at me, then back at the arrow. you could almost hear him just say no way as he turned and headed back into the scrub. he didn't run away though. i could see him going back and forth on the other side of the scrub, watching me. i figured it was hopeless but i started purring at him and he purred back. we sat there purring at each other for a little but i couldn't get him to calm down enough to try for another shot. laughing at myself, i retrieved my arrow and headed for the car. not wanting to totally give up, i decided to post up about 75 yards from where we were. again, i figured it was hopeless but thought i'd try anyway. i gave him some time to calm down and then threw a few yelps at him. he busted out of that scrub and ran up that road away from me faster than any turkey i'd ever seen. i mean he was moving. it was quite a sight. i finished walking to the car and went home feeling like it was a great hunt. any day in the woods is a good day but days like that are even better. even when it means going home empty handed.

3. 3 days ago i'm headed into the swamp again for some squirrel hunting. i like to get there before the sun comes up so i can be in position when the squirrels start waking up. as i'm walking with just my head lamp shining, i hear a metallic banging in the trees to my right. it was like some one banging two paint cans together. i thought that was odd and listened as i walked. it only lasted like half a minute and always on my right side. the really odd part was that it sounded like it was coming from different areas to my right. bang bang over here, then bang bang over there, but always to my right. i didn't let myself get freaked out even thought i'd been reading this thread the night before. i just kept walking and finally the banging stopped. I guess i'll always wonder what it was i heard that morning.


----------



## CYP

This is not strange or weird but scared the sh*t out of me either way. Being an ignorant resident of NJ I had no idea we had rattlesnakes here. I found out yesterday we indeed do and I almost found out the hard way. Walking along my path back to the woods to do some pre-blinding I bent down to clear some briars with my sheers. As I clip I heard the rattle, look up to see the snake thankfully bolt off. It was a Timber Rattler which come to find out is endangered in NJ. I was just inches from being bitten. After a few choice words and standing in the same spot for about 10 minutes I proceeded to walk on back and realized since I wasn't bitten that it was pretty cool to see a rattlesnake but I do hope I don't run into any in the dark. Only took me about 30 years to run into one.


----------



## Backstrapnfrank

Back in 1986, my dad took me to northern Maine for a week of deer hunting with his buddy. We got about 6" of fresh snow the night before this happened. As we drove down an old logging road an hour before light. I looked at what I thought was the moon. All of a sudden it blow up like a giant fire work. I told my dad to check it out. By this time the explosion in the sky was about 10 X the size when I first seen it. All 3 of us got out of the truck to look at it. After a few minutes it started to disappear . So we all looked at each other with the *** look. After trying to figure out what it was, we chaulked it up to be Haley's comet. We got back in the truck and my dad pointed out the window and said " look there is the moon over there" and the same thing happened again. Now here we are 30 miles from the nearest tar road, not knowing what was happening. I was just a young teenager and still can remember it like it just happen. My dad tried to find out what it could have been. He talked to a few astronomers to see if they knew of anything out of the ordinary . 1 guy said it may have been a double nova , another said it may have been a Russian satilte. Idk but it was still way cool to see and something I will never forget.


----------



## NYS Archer

Backstrapnfrank said:


> Back in 1986, my dad took me to northern Maine for a week of deer hunting with his buddy. We got about 6" of fresh snow the night before this happened. As we drove down an old logging road an hour before light. I looked at what I thought was the moon. All of a sudden it blow up like a giant fire work. I told my dad to check it out. By this time the explosion in the sky was about 10 X the size when I first seen it. All 3 of us got out of the truck to look at it. After a few minutes it started to disappear . So we all looked at each other with the *** look. After trying to figure out what it was, we chaulked it up to be Haley's comet. We got back in the truck and my dad pointed out the window and said " look there is the moon over there" and the same thing happened again. Now here we are 30 miles from the nearest tar road, not knowing what was happening. I was just a young teenager and still can remember it like it just happen. My dad tried to find out what it could have been. He talked to a few astronomers to see if they knew of anything out of the ordinary . 1 guy said it may have been a double nova , another said it may have been a Russian satilte. Idk but it was still way cool to see and something I will never forget.


It was Gods space shuttle hitting warp drive through the worm hole.


----------



## MXLord327

Nah, it was just an Aroostook County girl lighting her farts!


----------



## 22donk

My buddy heard something under his stand one morning about 5 minutes after he got set up. Was still dark and didn't want to shine on whatever it was so he just waited. As daylight broke he made out what was making all that noise. It was a 10 foot Alligator that had nestled in at the bottom of his ladder stand! 

Yeah this is Florida and they're all over, but he was several hundred yards from anything even resembling a water source. This was a dry season in November, hadn't had rain in a long time. What ever water hole this gator way layed up in probably dried out and he was on his quest to find a new wet area. 

He had a long sit that day, waiting for the gator to move on at a snails pace.


----------



## duckaholic

Ttt


----------



## loveha

Bump


----------



## CjsPapa0504

Strangest thing that happened, not to me but I was there (Dad's friend)

I grew up in Phoenix and in the summer we would camp up on the rim to get away from the heat for a weekend. Usually a group of us. 

Well, one evening we're sitting around the campfire, it's light enough to see. We see something crawl under the car. We thought it was a housecat that maybe somebody just let loose. My Dad's buddy had a bit to drink and decided he was going to catch this wayward cat that was lost in the woods and bring it home. So he saunters off over to the car and proceeds to crawl under the car. Soon as half his body is under he reaches out. Once he actually has a handle of it he lets out this God awful scream, and his legs are kicking and flailing (mind you, we could only see the lower half of his body and I've never seen legs move so fast). 

We're all laughing hysterically as he climbs out scratched to all hell. Turns out it was a baby bobcat and frankly it wasn't wanted to be caught and made a pet. 

Strangest thing I've ever seen, but also the funniest. We still laugh about that and it was almost 20 years ago.


----------



## duckaholic

Ttt


----------



## BlindLOKI

Just finished this whole thing... What a read  thanks for all the stories guys! Bump


----------



## OhioTodd

Hunting SE Indiana one evening heard a cow bell and then a strange noise bahhhaa. A few minutes later hear comes (2) dogs and a sheep with a cow bell around its neck. Damnedest
thing I've ever seen.

-OT


----------



## catcherarcher

Bump I want more stories!!!!


----------



## fanch

Groundhog climbing a tree. Threw my apple core upwind and watched it bounce off a tree 20 yards away. Watched a groundhog make a beeline for the apple core in the ground 20 minutes later. After he finished eating it, climbed up the tree and sniffed the spot that it bounced off of. Turned around and climbed down. Didn't know they can climb trees.


----------



## Gunpowder

Yes they do.


----------



## fanch

At the time, it was stranger and more unusual to me than the human-sized pentagram carefully painted on a large flat stone with piles of fresh white chicken feathers around it in the middle of a dry riverbed. I had somewhat expected that hiking in a national forest next to a large metropolitan city.


----------



## rduchateau2954

Ttt


----------



## greenman

Last year I'm sitting in a tripod stand pushed up against a large oak tree. It is just about dawn and as I'm looking toward an open area where dear usually pass I see a rapidly approaching black shape which culminates in a pair of talons flying toward my head. I let out a grunt and duck as a hawk passes inches (I mean inches) from my eyes. Within the next 5 minutes, before good light, I hear a swoosh from behind and duck once again as what I'm pretty sure was an owl, dive bombs my head from behind coming within a foot and turning at the last minute as I make another stifled grunt. Fast forward to yesterday and I am in a similar, nearby tripod pushed up against a cedar tree at about the same time of morning watching another open spot when I feel a strange sudden weight on my head. I then feel pointed claws but not like an attack, just like something sitting on my head with sharp claws. I rather slowly reach toward my head with my left hand and a medium sized hawk takes off and flies out over the opening. I'm pretty calm but I think I remained cool because I was so sleepy.


----------



## B-G-K

Do you wear a really bad toupee or something?


----------



## buckm1

Went on elk hunt In New Mexico, first day got chewed out by a Texan for being on public ground, which he thought was private. Next day had 20 yard encounter with a big black bear. Guide told me not to move I told him he was crazy , but he held me back. Ps I know I could of out ran him that is the only thing that counts the way I understand it. Bear wanders off I sit down for 15 minutes 8o yards ahead of guide, diff bear comes in behind me that time I got up to run but it spooked him. Next day had little black bear circle me while my guide was going to bathroom bout 200 yards away. Day after that we were walking along guide grabs me pulls me back. Cinnamon and black bear were chasing each other ran 3O yards in front of us and both got up on their back legs and were fighting. They carried on up the mountain. My nerves were shot, every branch that broke i swore was a bear. I will buy a bear tag next time


----------



## greenman

> Do you wear a really bad toupee or something?


Yeah. It looks like a blue jay. Blue and Silver. Really each time has occurred while bowhunting during a gun season and we must wear a blaze orange head cover. My orange head cover is a stocking cap so in warm weather I wear it in over my camo cap and then set it in the tree beside me once in the stand. In the dim light I think they could be going for the stocking cap in the tree but they obviously don't recognize me in mossy oak break up camo including a scent lok ultimate head cover.


----------



## duckaholic

Cmon nothing new? Nothing from new members?


----------



## xpuls1

Didn't see anything but still a weird story. One night hunting with my buddy it had past shooting light so we packed up and headed to the truck that was only 200 yards away at most and directly south. We were walking for about 5 minutes, which was a rather long walk at this point, and finally saw the truck. So we walked up there and next thing we know the truck is gone. Strange? Not yet. We knew we were walking south the entire time because of the direction of the sunset. We were walking for over 20 minutes now and were quite concerned. So we checked our GPSs on our phones to figure out that we were almost a mile north of the truck that we had previously seen 15 minutes ago. To say the least it was a crazy moment for the both of us. Maybe wormholes exist on earth? Who knows


----------



## jdrdeerslayer

Best thread eva....need to get it going again.....


----------



## Drop Tine 10

B.S.

did he take the broadhead in for dna testing?]




No B.S. His name was Leroy.


----------



## MXLord327

Here's something crazy, a wolf/coyote hybrid in Southern Maine, 3 miles from the NH border!!!


----------



## Morsoseth

arduckaholic said:


> As you may have seen here in Arkansas we've been having several wildfires break out. One less than a half mile from my house and property. My uncle is on the fire department and said while one of the guys was spraying he saw something run out low to the ground and climb a tree being an avid **** hunter he said it was no **** looked to be 50+ lb and had a long black tail any way it started going out the limbs from tree to tree away from the fire and smoke and he said it was big enough to sag the limbs down. My friends saw a black panther about 3 years ago in a pasture that borders where the fire was. This was last Sunday


My grandfather had a nice lease in El Dorado back in the early 70's. To this day he still swears that he was climbing the ladder into his tower stand and noticed the lower door (2 piece swinging) was open. He reached for his flashlight to shine into the stand and heard a low growl. He says he peaked in with the light and saw the green eyes of a panther. He slid down the ladder and high-tailed it home and called the sheriff. They didn't find anything but he's never changed his story and isn't the type to lie or embellish stories.


----------



## zap

yup.


----------



## Ctrider

zap said:


> yup.


Huh saddle, bridle and all. 

And...I had no idea their skulls were that big


----------



## kowboy17

looks like a pack horse and not a "rider". no bridle but a halter. somebody lost one


----------



## bms

Ok you guys will laugh at me but, here it goes, back in Sept I was in West Virginia 
Hunting, first day I'm scouting the area looking for a place to set my stand gets to 
Be noon or so, I get into the lunch I packed, can't remember last time I had lunch 
In the woods, usually I drink water but today had a Coke, opens it up took a drink
Then all of sudden there is a noise I never heard almost like grasshoppers, couldn't
Figure it out, noise only lasted for 2-3 seconds then gone, I thought huh that's weird, 
Took another drink, sound comes and goes pretty loud, ***?, took another drink, sound
Comes and goes, this is getting weird, took 2 more drinks to figure out it was the 
Fizz going over my back teeth, guess I've never had a Coke in dead silence before


----------



## KRONIIK

bms said:


> Ok you guys will laugh at me but, here it goes, back in Sept I was in West Virginia
> Hunting, first day I'm scouting the area looking for a place to set my stand gets to
> Be noon or so, I get into the lunch I packed, can't remember last time I had lunch
> In the woods, usually I drink water but today had a Coke, opens it up took a drink
> Then all of sudden there is a noise I never heard almost like grasshoppers, couldn't
> Figure it out, noise only lasted for 2-3 seconds then gone, I thought huh that's weird,
> Took another drink, sound comes and goes pretty loud, ***?, took another drink, sound
> Comes and goes, this is getting weird, took 2 more drinks to figure out it was the
> Fizz going over my back teeth, guess I've never had a Coke in dead silence before


We were able to trace the call! It's coming from INSIDE YOUR HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Public_land_man

MXLord327 said:


> Here's something crazy, a wolf/coyote hybrid in Southern Maine, 3 miles from the NH border!!!
> View attachment 3172786
> View attachment 3172794
> View attachment 3172810


Probably someone's pet......


----------



## bambam1

Nice shot Zap, to bad you didn't find him in time..:wink:


----------



## zap

:zip:


----------



## josh1236

you aint gonna believe this. Last year I was sittin in a box blind on a corn field in wv rifle season. About an hour before dark several does came out of the standing corn followed by a huge buck. The fed there way towards me and I got ready to shoot. I was about to shoot when all the deer ran off. I looked around and by god a sasquatch come out the corn chasing the deer with a doe already over his shoulder. Havent been hunting since


----------



## bambam1

Well, I came to this thread to tell a recent story,,,,but my eyes are still bleeding from the atrocities I have seen recently hunting on public. ukey:


----------



## poobear

Went on a hunt in east Tx on public land. Set up camp down in the woods a piece to escape the winds. Storm came in early evening so i settled in the tent for the night. Stormed really hard and at times i was worried. Woke up before sunrise to get ready to hunt. Right outside my tent hanging from a limb was a stick figure hanging by the neck on a rope. I packed up and left.


----------



## zap

^that's some eerie chit.


----------



## JMat76

josh1236 said:


> you aint gonna believe this. Last year I was sittin in a box blind on a corn field in wv rifle season. About an hour before dark several does came out of the standing corn followed by a huge buck. The fed there way towards me and I got ready to shoot. I was about to shoot when all the deer ran off. I looked around and by god a sasquatch come out the corn chasing the deer with a doe already over his shoulder. Havent been hunting since


Why didn't you shoot it? That would of been the harvest of the century, a sasquatch and a doe. ;-)


----------



## Clayfish

Several years ago I was waiting on the sun to come up. Just as the day started to break there was a blue flash. Like lightening but the sky was completely clear. When I finished my hunt I met up with my buddy who was hunting a half mile away and he asked me if I saw the blue flash. I have no clue to this day what it was. 

We do have an air force base 10 miles from the land and are in the approach zone so I've always figured that had to be something to do with it.


----------



## Duckman89

Clayfish said:


> Several years ago I was waiting on the sun to come up. Just as the day started to break there was a blue flash. Like lightening but the sky was completely clear. When I finished my hunt I met up with my buddy who was hunting a half mile away and he asked me if I saw the blue flash. I have no clue to this day what it was.
> 
> We do have an air force base 10 miles from the land and are in the approach zone so I've always figured that had to be something to do with it.


This is gonna sound crazy but I seen this to once about 6 or 7 years ago . It was in the week to . I don't know when or where you were hunting but I was in Walton county . Never could figure it out . It's odd two separate people from GA who don't know each other seen something similar


----------



## Foiler

Years ago I was rabbit hunting with my uncle, we see this black ball that's laying frozen in the ground. He takes three really big steps like he's going to kick a field goal and kicks the ball as hard as he can. The ball only rolls about two feet, then I hear him moaning in pain.

It turns out it's a BOWLING Ball, I couldn't stop laughing as he limped around the rest of the day.


----------



## Hindy30

JMat76 said:


> Why didn't you shoot it? That would of been the harvest of the century, a sasquatch and a doe. ;-)


You should know that it's not safe to eat a deer killed by a squatch.


----------



## goldenmean

That picture is horrific even if they're plastic. And thats still creepy as crap!


----------



## Clayfish

Duckman89 said:


> This is gonna sound crazy but I seen this to once about 6 or 7 years ago . It was in the week to . I don't know when or where you were hunting but I was in Walton county . Never could figure it out . It's odd two separate people from GA who don't know each other seen something similar


Man that's crazy. I hunt in Berrien county so that's the other end of the state.


----------



## w8tnonu22

I lived about 15 miles north of the Gulf of Mexico. I was **** hunting one night when I heard loud explosions in the distance toward the Gulf. I looked in the direction of the noise and there were green flashes in the sky each time the explosions went off. My initial thoughts were that we were being bombed lol. I never heard anything in the news so I have no clue what it was. It reminded me of war movies at night with bombs going off. They were really loud even though they were on the horizon. 
Also hunting in the same area I had a meteriorite/shooting star come right over my head. The weird thing is I could hear it sizzling as it went by. It had to have hit nearby.


----------



## J_Bay

Well, mine is not unexplainable but it nearly made me forgot all my years of potty training...So, I was bout 16 or so and I was camping at a dam with the family for a few days. Just doing some fishing and enjoying the outdoors. The place we where at was like 45 minutes outside Johannesburg, and there where always stories about there being wild leopards in the area because it's not far from some reserves and some pretty dense bush etc. Leopards have also been known to come pretty close to human settlements so the rumours had some basis but we'd been here often and never heard or seen any sign of them. The second night we where there, myself, my sister and my dad went to go collect some dead thorn tree wood for a fire. We found a nice clearing that had a nice big log and branches all dry and ready. It was about 9pm, totally dark and as we loaded the log onto the truck we heard a huge crashing and disturbance in the surrounding bush and suddenly an antelope dashed through the clearing going full tilt into the next portion of bush. I can't say what buck it was because it was dark and that thing was really moving, but not even 2 seconds later a very big leopard followed the exact same path through the clearing. Now, we had our torches on the area, so we got a good look at the cat but it didn't even bother to give us a glance, he was after that buck and he wasn't interested in the three of us. We sort of just stood there in disbelief for a minute or so until my dad said we should get back to camp. 

Happened about 10 years ago or so, still one of the coolest moments of my life looking back at it but seeing a leopard that close with no real protection around at the time was pretty scary.


----------



## arrowslinger155

Tag


----------



## KRONIIK

J_Bay said:


> Well, mine is not unexplainable but it nearly made me forgot all my years of potty training...So, I was bout 16 or so and I was camping at a dam with the family for a few days. Just doing some fishing and enjoying the outdoors. The place we where at was like 45 minutes outside Johannesburg, and there where always stories about there being wild leopards in the area because it's not far from some reserves and some pretty dense bush etc. Leopards have also been known to come pretty close to human settlements so the rumours had some basis but we'd been here often and never heard or seen any sign of them. The second night we where there, myself, my sister and my dad went to go collect some dead thorn tree wood for a fire. We found a nice clearing that had a nice big log and branches all dry and ready. It was about 9pm, totally dark and as we loaded the log onto the truck we heard a huge crashing and disturbance in the surrounding bush and suddenly an antelope dashed through the clearing going full tilt into the next portion of bush. I can't say what buck it was because it was dark and that thing was really moving, but not even 2 seconds later a very big leopard followed the exact same path through the clearing. Now, we had our torches on the area, so we got a good look at the cat but it didn't even bother to give us a glance, he was after that buck and he wasn't interested in the three of us. We sort of just stood there in disbelief for a minute or so until my dad said we should get back to camp.
> 
> Happened about 10 years ago or so, still one of the coolest moments of my life looking back at it but seeing a leopard that close with no real protection around at the time was pretty scary.


Here's another Big Cat related story:
I kept hearing *African lions* roaring off in the distance, from my treestand in Wisconsin yesterday morning. 
They say that an African lion's roar can be heard from over ten miles away, further than any other land mammal's vocalization. These were about seven miles off, and I could hear them very clearly.

(There's a Big Cat Rescue Center a few miles out of town.)


----------



## J_Bay

KRONIIK said:


> Here's another Big Cat related story:
> I kept hearing *African lions* roaring off in the distance, from my treestand in Wisconsin yesterday morning.
> They say that an African lion's roar can be heard from over ten miles away, further than any other land mammal's vocalization. These were about seven miles off, and I could hear them very clearly.
> 
> (There's a Big Cat Rescue Center a few miles out of town.)


That's actually pretty cool. Their vocalisations are actually the most awesome things you can hear if you're in the bush at night at a place that has lion. When the big pride male walks around doing that "grunt, grunt, gruunt" of his, just to let everyone know that the big boss is here every hair that you have stands up. You can't see them, cos it's dark, but oh boy you can hear them.


----------



## Dr_MacLean

Foiler said:


> Years ago I was rabbit hunting with my uncle, we see this black ball that's laying frozen in the ground. He takes three really big steps like he's going to kick a field goal and kicks the ball as hard as he can. The ball only rolls about two feet, then I hear him moaning in pain.
> 
> It turns out it's a BOWLING Ball, I couldn't stop laughing as he limped around the rest of the day.


Did the same thing one day in a friends yard. Thought it was a ball but it was a 40lb kettle bell weight with the handle turned away from me. I did the exact same run up like I was kicking a field goal.


----------



## jason03

*rut*

This year's rut


----------



## goldenmean

QS34Reaper said:


> When we were younger (14-15ish) a buddy and I was hog hunting one of the many pipelines that runs through the Bonne Carrie Spillway in Louisana. We had parked the 3 wheeler and went up the overgrown pipeline looking for hog sign. We found a nice open area where the hogs had been rooting and was going to try and pick up a trail and track them down.
> 
> Now it was only us two and we were walking side by side when I could not shake the feeling we were being followed. I turn around and crapped my pants when an old.....and I mean old Native American guy was a mere 20' or so behind us. In this wide open area of the pipeline we never saw him or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> We both stopped and he approached us and was mumbling words we could not understand but it was clear he was trying to tell us the direction of the hogs. Here is where it really gets messed up....we look in the direction he was advising we go for only a few seconds and when we turned back around....he was gone!!! Like he just evaporated.
> 
> Call me crazy but we know what happened that day. I am gettin the chills just sharing this with you like it just happened 5 minutes ago. We still have no explanation. It was bizarre to say the least.


Similar thing happened to my brother. He was on his deer stand one evening as it was starting to get dark. He was sitting staring off in to space waiting for a big buck, when he suddenly saw movement to his right. He turned to look and this guy dressed like Daniel Boone(?) he couldn't tell if the man was white or N.A....anyway this guy slowly walks by about 30ft in front of the stand, disappears behind a large oak,so my brother waits for him to reappear which, he never did. So he climbs down and goes looking for him. He never found any sign of him. It was a pretty straight drop off behind the oak so not likely the guy went that way. He got really spooked and high tailed it out of the woods leaving his stand there, went back and got it the next day and has never hunted that area again.


----------



## gmatir1

This happened in broad daylight when I was duck hunting in the marshes of south Louisiana. I did not have a dog with me so I had to walk the marsh to pick up ducks, which is not bad when they fall in the pond. I had one Mallard that fell in the marsh grass behind the blind so I paddled to the area and got out with my chest waders and shotgun and started looking for the duck. As I was walking through the mud and grass, I stepped on a clump of grass when the earth shot out from under my feet scaring the crap out of me. I ran one way cussing and the clump of grass went the other way. When I looked back I realized I had stepped on an alligator. I don’t who was more scared. It was hot that day and now I am more cautious when walking the marsh. One of the other hunters lost a dog to an alligator last season.


----------



## JavelinaHunter

gmatir1 said:


> This happened in broad daylight when I was duck hunting in the marshes of south Louisiana. I did not have a dog with me so I had to walk the marsh to pick up ducks, which is not bad when they fall in the pond. I had one Mallard that fell in the marsh grass behind the blind so I paddled to the area and got out with my chest waders and shotgun and started looking for the duck. As I was walking through the mud and grass, I stepped on a clump of grass when the earth shot out from under my feet scaring the crap out of me. I ran one way cussing and the clump of grass went the other way. When I looked back I realized I had stepped on an alligator. I don’t who was more scared. It was hot that day and now I am more cautious when walking the marsh. One of the other hunters lost a dog to an alligator last season.


I'd have hated to be around for the removal of those waders!


----------



## deerhuntin24

poobear said:


> Went on a hunt in east Tx on public land. Set up camp down in the woods a piece to escape the winds. Storm came in early evening so i settled in the tent for the night. Stormed really hard and at times i was worried. Woke up before sunrise to get ready to hunt. Right outside my tent hanging from a limb was a stick figure hanging by the neck on a rope. I packed up and left.


Thats just creepy


----------



## deerhuntin24

KRONIIK said:


> Here's another Big Cat related story:
> I kept hearing *African lions* roaring off in the distance, from my treestand in Wisconsin yesterday morning.
> They say that an African lion's roar can be heard from over ten miles away, further than any other land mammal's vocalization. These were about seven miles off, and I could hear them very clearly.
> 
> (There's a Big Cat Rescue Center a few miles out of town.)


I had a similar thing happen.
I was hunting on some private land in Warren County, MO. My dad told me of a lion he heard a few days prior to me going out. Of course, I thought he was yanking my chain. So that morning, bright and crisp, I dribbled on myself when that lion let out a roar just 1/2 mile away. I talked to the owner of the land, and the neighbor has a pet lion. It's since been taken away. I didn't see too many deer that season.


----------



## Shewdawg

98


Good Moses said:


> Allright I got one...although this happened to me while I was fishing. I always feel stupid telling this, but it's the gospel truth.
> 
> Three years ago on a pitch black night in late March, right at the beginning of the crappie spawn, I was sitting on the bank casting jigs and dragging them back through a weed bed. Thirty or so yards to my right was the edge of the woods. Well, I was just sitting there fishing and enjoying the crisp night when I heard a stick crack back the thicket. I wasn't scared (yet), but it certainly got my attention. I continued fishing until I heard a couple more foot falls. At this point I reeled in my line, stood still and listened. It was just one or two steps at a time at first, then they became measured and continuous as if whatever it was had committed to its path and was coming to me. Now I'm past just paying attention to being all the way scared. When whatever it was got to what I could estimate was just about the edge of the thicket, I charged at it with arms raised and waiving and hollerin like a wild Indian and whatever it was took off and jumped in the lake! Satisfied with my own safety restored, I retreated to the truck. To this day I don't know what it was. Best I can guess I'd say it was coyote, a deer, a beaver, or a *******. All I know is we both scared the **** out of each other and I have found other places to fish :wink:.


That HAD to be a beaver. Your story is so eerily similar to an experience that I had that, as I read it, I was beginning to think that it was posted by my buddy that was with me.

We were fishing an irrigation pond one night catching good bass left and right on buzz baits. We had started about 11pm. The pond was low so there was a beach around the edge of the pond, which was bordered 3/4 around by thick privet with the back side being all swamp. We knew there were gators in this pond and we joked about it several times while fishing. We were working the shoreline, moving right to left with me in the lead hitting the new water first and my buddy fishing about 30 yards to my right. 

Then I hear movement in the thick behind me. Then it stopped. Then I hear it again. I'm retrieving and listening when it gets intense and quickly getting louder and more crazy. I reeled my lure in as fast as I could to devote my attention to whatever this was and as soon as I got it lined in this thing bolts out of the dark thick right at me!!

I screamed like a girl! I'll can still hear myself, "OH $H!T-MOTHERF***ER" as I'm beating this thing with my rod. Just as it got on my feet it turned and piled into the water. I looked over to see if my buddy saw it and he's on his knees in the mud and water quaking with laughter. The hair was standing up on my neck and I'm panting. "Holy $h!t! That was a big effin' beaver!" Then we heard him slam his tail and dive. 

That was some funny stuff.


----------



## Duckman89

Beaver will get you every time . One year duck hunting it was on of those jan. Days we get in GA were it warms up and like 58 is the low at night . So we setting decoys out in the swamp , chest deep water . One guy holding the light me and another scattering decoys . Already nervous cause the swamp has gators plus typical snakes and it's been warm for a week . All of sudden something big swims thru my legs . I Holler like a 6 year old girl . All three of us huddle with the guy with the light starts sweeping back in forth none of us have gun . Then about 10 ft out a head pops up . Yep beaver


----------



## bambam1

This happened a couple of weeks ago....I've been hitting the tequila pretty hard to try and get the images that are burnt in my brain. 
Hunting on a public game reserve, great area by the way, that sets only a half mile or so from a busy interstate. I decided that day to take the climber and set up on a small overgrown lane that bisects the tract (fate is cruel). Spotting a couple of thigh sized rubs on the way in had me giddy, I knew this was the day. After working up a sweat getting up about 17ish feet off the ground in the climber as it was fairly warm that fateful day. 
Feeling pretty good about my setup, wind in my face=check, blending in well=check, perfect 18yd shot through a perfect lane into an opening, yes,,,check. After an hour or so of keeping the squirrels company, I hear what sounds like a vehicle coming up the lane. Not in my plans. Sure enough a small dark blue car pulls up to the opening. A young fella gets out after a couple of minutes and spreads a small blanket down in the clearing. I hoped he was just there for a sun tan, even though I knew what was coming. Turning my head trying to get to my happy place so that maybe this will be quick and I can get back to hunting. Then I hear two voices,,,,,but wait a minute, I hear not the sexy voice of a petite female of the species, but another low male voice that indicates an adams apple. OOOhhh noo, this can't be happening. Yep,,,two dudes. I know I know,, I should have yelled out right then and scared them off,, so many thoughts raced through my mind,,,,still the thoughts of the huge rubs still in my mind. 
Trying to plug my ears for what seemed like an eternity, (I heard more than I wanted), after fifteen minutes it got quiet, so I took a peek, (saw more than I wanted). Now trying to decide which broadhead in my quiver to use to gouge my eyes out with, I think I cried just a little. I thought I'd be relieved when the car started and backed down the lane,,,,,but the damage was done. Now knowing I couldn't make the shot on the hole in the horn buck if he was tied to a tree, I decided to slowly make the decent out of the tree, wanted to jump earlier.. I hit the ground running, left my grunt call hanging in the tree, that's ok,, they make em everyday. After my third shower, third beer, knowing full well I couldn't mention this to any of my hunting buddies, the urge to hurl had finally subsided. I'm hoping that by telling my tale of woe, will help me ease this waking nightmare out of my mind, that or pay for a hypnotist,,, Be Careful Out There,,,, it doesnt' have to hurt to be painfull ,,,,,,,


----------



## doubleeagle

Bambam1, Sounds like you didn't need a grunt call, as the boys were doing it for you. Seems the rut got to your visitors and they couldn't resist. Funny from my computer, but would be in shock to have been there.


----------



## James Teeslink

tag


----------



## Sneaky1

Just read all 1778 posts. All I can say I wow. Just wow. My story is more scary than anything. So twice now tracking deer I've had several coyote packs start howling within 100 yards. Like knock and arrow and get ready close. Pretty creepy being in a field covered in green eyes or thick woods where you can hear em walking on the other side of a bush...


----------



## Hindy30

Sneaky1 said:


> Just read all 1778 posts. All I can say I wow. Just wow. My story is more scary than anything. So twice now tracking deer I've had several coyote packs start howling within 100 yards. Like knock and arrow and get ready close. Pretty creepy being in a field covered in green eyes or thick woods where you can hear em walking on the other side of a bush...


I had that happen once, but at 5am when I was just starting a 1.5 mile walk in. Creepy sound.


----------



## rackfreak210

KRONIIK said:


> Here's another Big Cat related story:
> I kept hearing *African lions* roaring off in the distance, from my treestand in Wisconsin yesterday morning.
> They say that an African lion's roar can be heard from over ten miles away, further than any other land mammal's vocalization. These were about seven miles off, and I could hear them very clearly.
> 
> (There's a Big Cat Rescue Center a few miles out of town.)


I know exactly where thats at. I went there with my wife two years ago. Pretty bucky looking area around there! You should feel fortunate lol. We actuall saw a cranker not far from the big cat center. You have some pretty country to hunt my friend.


----------



## CorbLand

I found a smiley face ballon in the mountains hunting this year. I was probably four miles from the nearest road.


----------



## zap

Sneaky1 said:


> Just read all 1778 posts. All I can say I wow. Just wow. My story is more scary than anything. So twice now tracking deer I've had several coyote packs start howling within 100 yards. Like knock and arrow and get ready close. Pretty creepy being in a field covered in green eyes or thick woods where you can hear em walking on the other side of a bush...


predators eyes light up yellow......not green.

Just sayin.


----------



## Ptoid

nstrut said:


> I saw an armadillo while hunting the Illinois/Missouri line. My buddies still laugh at me...but I know what I saw!
> 
> I watched two ***** fighting about 30 ft up in a tree. One knocked the other out of the tree and it died on impact. Then the other **** climbed down and started eating the dead one.
> 
> I was looking into a valley during turkey season and I spotted something at the bottom on a four wheel trail. I couldn't make it out so I grabbed my binoculars. I was shocked to see two people totally naked getting it on. This was in the middle of the no where.
> 
> I was walking to my tree stand when I noticed I couldn't see it hanging in the tree. As I got closer, I realized it was gone. When I got to the tree, the stand was surely missing. Leaning at the base of the tree sat a brand new stand. They stole my old stand and left a brand new one. I still can't figure that one out.


Maybe someone used it broke it and felt bad and bought you a new one


----------



## KRONIIK

rackfreak210 said:


> I know exactly where thats at. I went there with my wife two years ago. Pretty bucky looking area around there! You should feel fortunate lol. We actuall saw a cranker not far from the big cat center. You have some pretty country to hunt my friend.


Thanks, it is pretty country around here.
Wish I had more land available to hunt, though.
Heard them roaring again last evening as I was watching a deer move toward my stand.
I used to take all my meat scraps up there to donate for the cats, but I'm kinda re-thinking that since Jeff (the owner) got on TV and made some pretty strong anti-hunting statements after the Cecil the lion debacle hit the fan. (This is second-hand; I don't know exactly what he said, but a reliable friend told me that.)

Until I find out otherwise, they can eat oatmeal as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Sneaky1

zap said:


> predators eyes light up yellow......not green.
> 
> Just sayin.



I've always seen them as green. Had one in our backyard we were watching last night with a mag light. And they were green


----------



## KRONIIK

^

I've heard that it depends a lot on the wavelengths of the light/bulb/led you're using to shine them.


----------



## duckaholic

I ought not tell this one...... I have had some pretty wild things happen and unexplainable things so I can be a little high strung at times. I got to my spot way back in the mountains on public land where you will rarely see anyone during bow season. It was about an hour before light and I thought I'll wait alil while before walking in. I kick the seat back in the f250 and radio was on lowest setting I kick my leg up and hear something sounding like a howl, trying to determine if it was the radio or something in the mountains. While my mind is pondering this something starts tap! Tap! Tap! Tap! Tapping my passenger side window, it is pitch black and I know dang well I'm the only person there. Not looking over because I didn't dare want to see the ghastly beast there to steal my soul tap tap tapping on my window at a feverish pace I fired up the powerstroke slammed her in gear and left the creature of the night in a cloud of dust and smoke. Being to freaked out to hunt there I went on to another stand I had. Well when I got done and got back in the truck I was driving down the road and just though man something is off. Something feels different. Then it hits me. You big dummy. My boot got against my power mirror switch pulled it all the way in and I was hearing the window motor clicking......... too much imagination. But I learned a neat trick for scarring my buddies half to death!


----------



## duckaholic

xpuls1 said:


> Didn't see anything but still a weird story. One night hunting with my buddy it had past shooting light so we packed up and headed to the truck that was only 200 yards away at most and directly south. We were walking for about 5 minutes, which was a rather long walk at this point, and finally saw the truck. So we walked up there and next thing we know the truck is gone. Strange? Not yet. We knew we were walking south the entire time because of the direction of the sunset. We were walking for over 20 minutes now and were quite concerned. So we checked our GPSs on our phones to figure out that we were almost a mile north of the truck that we had previously seen 15 minutes ago. To say the least it was a crazy moment for the both of us. Maybe wormholes exist on earth? Who knows


Fire in the sky!!!


----------



## jmack73

This is the scariest story not being surrounded by Coyotes which I can handle but having to witness male on male copulation! #scarredforlife should be your new AT Handle! LOL!


bambam1 said:


> This happened a couple of weeks ago....I've been hitting the tequila pretty hard to try and get the images that are burnt in my brain.
> Hunting on a public game reserve, great area by the way, that sets only a half mile or so from a busy interstate. I decided that day to take the climber and set up on a small overgrown lane that bisects the tract (fate is cruel). Spotting a couple of thigh sized rubs on the way in had me giddy, I knew this was the day. After working up a sweat getting up about 17ish feet off the ground in the climber as it was fairly warm that fateful day.
> Feeling pretty good about my setup, wind in my face=check, blending in well=check, perfect 18yd shot through a perfect lane into an opening, yes,,,check. After an hour or so of keeping the squirrels company, I hear what sounds like a vehicle coming up the lane. Not in my plans. Sure enough a small dark blue car pulls up to the opening. A young fella gets out after a couple of minutes and spreads a small blanket down in the clearing. I hoped he was just there for a sun tan, even though I knew what was coming. Turning my head trying to get to my happy place so that maybe this will be quick and I can get back to hunting. Then I hear two voices,,,,,but wait a minute, I hear not the sexy voice of a petite female of the species, but another low male voice that indicates an adams apple. OOOhhh noo, this can't be happening. Yep,,,two dudes. I know I know,, I should have yelled out right then and scared them off,, so many thoughts raced through my mind,,,,still the thoughts of the huge rubs still in my mind.
> Trying to plug my ears for what seemed like an eternity, (I heard more than I wanted), after fifteen minutes it got quiet, so I took a peek, (saw more than I wanted). Now trying to decide which broadhead in my quiver to use to gouge my eyes out with, I think I cried just a little. I thought I'd be relieved when the car started and backed down the lane,,,,,but the damage was done. Now knowing I couldn't make the shot on the hole in the horn buck if he was tied to a tree, I decided to slowly make the decent out of the tree, wanted to jump earlier.. I hit the ground running, left my grunt call hanging in the tree, that's ok,, they make em everyday. After my third shower, third beer, knowing full well I couldn't mention this to any of my hunting buddies, the urge to hurl had finally subsided. I'm hoping that by telling my tale of woe, will help me ease this waking nightmare out of my mind, that or pay for a hypnotist,,, Be Careful Out There,,,, it doesnt' have to hurt to be painfull ,,,,,,,


----------



## jmack73

Howl back at em.


Sneaky1 said:


> Just read all 1778 posts. All I can say I wow. Just wow. My story is more scary than anything. So twice now tracking deer I've had several coyote packs start howling within 100 yards. Like knock and arrow and get ready close. Pretty creepy being in a field covered in green eyes or thick woods where you can hear em walking on the other side of a bush...


----------



## deerhuntin24

I got my heart thumping pretty well this past weekend.
It was the opening weekend of gun season and my dad, brother and I were going to hunt some public land in central MO. We arrived around 4:45 to be the first ones in the woods. I split from them to walk a trail cut perpendicular to a ravine. I start to smell something dead, like bile. I hear a rustle of leaves at the very bottom of this ravine, and a low, deep growl lets out around 5-10 yards away from me. I shouldered my 7-08 and flipped my light over to white and yelled, WOAHHHHH!!!!! I couldn't see anything, and then heard something run off. Light didn't come soon enough that day.

2 weeks ago, walking out of different public land in the ozarks, something was following me. For over a mile, something was keeping up with me. I made it to the road, and started to hustle. It kept up. I have a 250 lumen surefire that I shined and couldn't see anything. When it kept getting closer, I tightened the straps on my climber and ran to my truck. Bow, 20 lb stand and 15 lb backpack. I think I could have beaten Usain Bolt that day. Mountain lions are prevalent around there. I didn't particularly want to see one.


----------



## SWDude

My dad may have posted this story already in this thread but I digress. 

Years ago my dad was out hunting along a river miles from the nearest road or path. Sun was coming up and he sae something moving kind of strange about eye level. He sat and watched it a while as visibility slowly imoroved. Thought it might be a deer in the distance through the brush. Well it wasn't. He realized it was something hanging in the tree so he walked over to check it out. It was a black cat hung from a limb with a perfect 13 knot hangmans noose. Even better.. the cat was still limp and not stiff at the joints.

When he told me this story I figured someone had canoed back there but that river gets an inch or so deep at some points and is riddled with deadfalls.

Better yet, he had told me the story but didn't say exactly where it had happened. Years later I decided to hunt a swampy area by us I found. I good chunk of that river is now private land and I always assumed it happened back there.

I got my 13' pack-n-stack ladder stand up in a tree and settled in for the evening. Everything was fine till it started to get dark. I have never had an issue being out in the woods after dark but I suddenly was overwhelmed with a feeling that I just...wasn't welcome anymore. I used to laugh when people would tell stories about feeling like they were in an evil place but i honestly felt like i was in the presence of true evil. I got the hell out of that tree and packed that ladder stand up as fast as I could. I honestly considered just leaving it till next weekend. My dad met me halfway up the newly cut atv path a ways away from the swamp. He said I looked like **** and asked why i had all these unsecure ropes dragging 20ft behind me. Well I hadn't bothered securing my tree stand ropes because it didn't seem all that important when I was stuck in the middle of a pitch black swamp with Satans minions bearing down on my soul.

I told him the story. He kind of had a..peculiar look on his face. "Was there an old chest freezer randomly laying in the swamp where you were?"

"Yeah why? You know the spot?"

"Uhh yeah... that's where i found that cat years ago."


----------



## duckaholic

SWDude said:


> My dad may have posted this story already in this thread but I digress.
> 
> Years ago my dad was out hunting along a river miles from the nearest road or path. Sun was coming up and he sae something moving kind of strange about eye level. He sat and watched it a while as visibility slowly imoroved. Thought it might be a deer in the distance through the brush. Well it wasn't. He realized it was something hanging in the tree so he walked over to check it out. It was a black cat hung from a limb with a perfect 13 knot hangmans noose. Even better.. the cat was still limp and not stiff at the joints.
> 
> When he told me this story I figured someone had canoed back there but that river gets an inch or so deep at some points and is riddled with deadfalls.
> 
> Better yet, he had told me the story but didn't say exactly where it had happened. Years later I decided to hunt a swampy area by us I found. I good chunk of that river is now private land and I always assumed it happened back there.
> 
> I got my 13' pack-n-stack ladder stand up in a tree and settled in for the evening. Everything was fine till it started to get dark. I have never had an issue being out in the woods after dark but I suddenly was overwhelmed with a feeling that I just...wasn't welcome anymore. I used to laugh when people would tell stories about feeling like they were in an evil place but i honestly felt like i was in the presence of true evil. I got the hell out of that tree and packed that ladder stand up as fast as I could. I honestly considered just leaving it till next weekend. My dad met me halfway up the newly cut atv path a ways away from the swamp. He said I looked like **** and asked why i had all these unsecure ropes dragging 20ft behind me. Well I hadn't bothered securing my tree stand ropes because it didn't seem all that important when I was stuck in the middle of a pitch black swamp with Satans minions bearing down on my soul.
> 
> I told him the story. He kind of had a..peculiar look on his face. "Was there an old chest freezer randomly laying in the swamp where you were?"
> 
> "Yeah why? You know the spot?"
> 
> "Uhh yeah... that's where i found that cat years ago."


I think we pick up on cues in our environment that me may not realize that tell us something isn't right. And I'd rather go with that then hang around and end up on a dateline episode. I carry my 10mm every time I go into the woods. We have some awesome public land but it can get the growers on it and meth heads, so during the summer running cams I had my German Shepherd with me and my AR pistol. Figure I'd either blend in, look like the law, or scare them off lol.


----------



## kerrye

Back over 35 years ago, a friend and I were hunting in gun season in SW MO. Mark Twain Nat'l Forest. We had climbed up the west side of a ridge to where a gravel road ran north/south down the top of the ridge. We planned to drop off the east side and down into a cross canyon. Just before we got to the road, a Caddy pulls up coming south from the highway and stops at the side of the road directly in front of us and about a hundred yards away. We stopped and just stood still in the trees as three guys got out wearing what looked like brand new hunting clothes. They all three loaded their rifles, walked to the side of the road facing east, raised up and aimed down hill into the timber. They each fired a shot into the trees then started walking down hill away from us. Needless to say, we didn't follow them down. We just headed back the way we had just come. Maybe they thought deer were so thick in there , they could just shoot into the trees and go pick one up.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Pure entertainment.


----------



## MXLord327

End of year bump....


----------



## parker18

Found someones little f-shack. No joke there was a blanket spread on the ground, a large mirror in front of it against a tree, a very large butt plug, a beer bottle with a condom on it, multiple used condoms, 2 or small packs of lube , and 2 photos of a naked guy.


----------



## clemson09

tagged


----------



## L8drop

w8tnonu22 said:


> I lived about 15 miles north of the Gulf of Mexico. I was **** hunting one night when I heard loud explosions in the distance toward the Gulf. I looked in the direction of the noise and there were green flashes in the sky each time the explosions went off. My initial thoughts were that we were being bombed lol. I never heard anything in the news so I have no clue what it was. It reminded me of war movies at night with bombs going off. They were really loud even though they were on the horizon.
> Also hunting in the same area I had a meteriorite/shooting star come right over my head. The weird thing is I could hear it sizzling as it went by. It had to have hit nearby.


Sounds like transformers blowing. 
I was working in Miami after the hurricanes in 04 and got to watch them blow like that every night for a week while all of the crews were trying to get power back on. 
It was really awesome being up in a bucket truck looking over Miami while it was dark and seeing those green and blue flashes all over. 
Of course it's way less awesome when that flash is in front of you.


----------



## dstets

Wow... my eyes hurt from reading every single damn one of these! Great entertainment to pass 2 days at work and an evening... Only crazy thing I have found is out here in the Nevada desert. We were out shooting rabbits around a dry lake bed and out in the middle about 50 yards was a towel perfectly laid out.. I glassed it and it was lumpy. First thought was human or something bad. We drove up to it and a potbelly pigs head was just outside the edge of the towel.. The other lumps were piglets. All of them dead of course. Still don't know why they were there or what. Only thing I can think of is she started havin a piglet and struggling bad and the owner didn't want to see it suffer? No clue.. That lake bed creeps me out now a little everytime, especially when we shoot rabbits at night.


----------



## fr0sty

Not too weird, but I saw this strange sight the last day of archery season this year. This was out on some local public land. Blaze orange nylon rope tied around a stick, hanging from a tree. When I walked up to it, I half expected to be caught up in some type of net trap. The stick was just hanging there, with nothing below it I could tell.


----------



## KRONIIK

^ Dang it!
The trigger mechanism must have been frozen down; I'd best get out there and reset it.

*frOsty* - go back out there tomorrow and take a closer look at that orange rope.
Thanks!


----------



## brancher147

Last spring I found a 200 lb bear freshly dead with it's head stuck in a 6 inch hole in the middle of a big oak stump. Could not pull it out with 4 people and ropes, ended up using a chainsaw to cut a wedge out and remove the bear just to try and explain why it stuck it's head in there. Still have no explanation for that one, there was nothing in the hole.


----------



## Riprau

This story isn't unusual just funny. I was in my tree stand one afternoon in late October. The rut activity was just starting to pick up. A doe with twin button bucks had been feeding around my tree for about ten minutes when one of them decided he would mount his mom. He did so and then his brother, not wanting to miss out, mounted him! Needless to say, it was all I could do not to laugh out loud as I watched the doe continuing to walk as the twins hopped along behind. After about five steps, she shook herself and they fell off. She gave them a backward glance as if to say "what do you think you're doing"?


----------



## KRONIIK

Bump.
Let's keep it going, Guys!


----------



## jogr

Found a dead steer wedged in a fork in a tree about 4 ft high. Not sure how he got there. Stunk real bad.


----------



## Grey Man

Love this thread.


----------



## duckaholic

Bump


----------



## Gary in Ohio

brancher147 said:


> Last spring I found a 200 lb bear freshly dead with it's head stuck in a 6 inch hole in the middle of a big oak stump. Could not pull it out with 4 people and ropes, ended up using a chainsaw to cut a wedge out and remove the bear just to try and explain why it stuck it's head in there. Still have no explanation for that one, there was nothing in the hole.


Curiosity killed the ...


----------



## tandin93

gmatir1 said:


> This happened in broad daylight when I was duck hunting in the marshes of south Louisiana. I did not have a dog with me so I had to walk the marsh to pick up ducks, which is not bad when they fall in the pond. I had one Mallard that fell in the marsh grass behind the blind so I paddled to the area and got out with my chest waders and shotgun and started looking for the duck. As I was walking through the mud and grass, I stepped on a clump of grass when the earth shot out from under my feet scaring the crap out of me. I ran one way cussing and the clump of grass went the other way. When I looked back I realized I had stepped on an alligator. I don’t who was more scared. It was hot that day and now I am more cautious when walking the marsh. One of the other hunters lost a dog to an alligator last season.


I had almost the same thing happen to me. I was picking up decoys after a morning hunt when I had a scare. The mud that I was walking in was almost sucking my wader boots off, so when I stepped on what I thought was a log, I decided to put all my weight on it so I could get my other boot out of the mud. Well about that time the log took off across the Bayou! But luckily for me it was cold and the gator couldn't move fast at all. I promise you've never seen a fat white man move in waist deep water like that!lol 

This is another gator we came across that week. This one was a pretty big boy. The pic doesn't really do him justice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadPhoenix

This isn't exactly unexplainable or crazy like some of these other posts ( awesome thread, by the way, can't stop reading everyone's stories! ), but it's something I saw this year while hunting.

In november I shot a doe and was in a climber, I climbed down and waited for a couple friends who wanted to help track to arrive. 3 people show up to help and we are being noisy and loud, talking and carrying on. I hear a grunt and hear crashing. I tell the boys to shut up and we all hold still. One says "They're running away" "No, they're coming right at us! Shh!" A big doe being chased by two bucks comes down a hill and right in front of us. We freeze and she's running hard. Two six point bucks right on her heels. She proceeds to slam face-first into a tree right in front of us and does a somersault, rear-end flipping right over her herself, legs flailing. She gets up in seconds and continues on. The buck behind her does the EXACT SAME THING, smashing right into the same tree. The third buck was smart enough to go around. They circle around us and start coming back towards us. The doe stops, finally seeing the friend of mine who can't sit still to save his life. She's frozen , panting with her mouth open, looking terrible. I'll never forget the sheer amount of blood pouring out of her nose like a fountain, lol. 

Before she could figure us out, her wannabe boyfriends pushed her back into a trot and they carried on right past us.


----------



## ccdskater

https://youtu.be/8jRTrRxamxQ


----------



## JavelinaHunter

ccdskater said:


> https://youtu.be/8jRTrRxamxQ


I never get tired of that video!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stab 'em

tandin93 said:


> I had almost the same thing happen to me. I was picking up decoys after a morning hunt when I had a scare. The mud that I was walking in was almost sucking my wader boots off, so when I stepped on what I thought was a log, I decided to put all my weight on it so I could get my other boot out of the mud. Well about that time the log took off across the Bayou! But luckily for me it was cold and the gator couldn't move fast at all. I promise you've never seen a fat white man move in waist deep water like that!lol
> 
> This is another gator we came across that week. This one was a pretty big boy. The pic doesn't really do him justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, would you look at the back straps on that critter!


----------



## Winston_7

I was turkey hunting this year and I scared a **** up into a tree and it ran about 20 feet up and watched me from a branch for a bit then a gust of wind came and the branch broke and the **** landed right next to my feet. But the weird part was it made this super weird screech and stared me down as I backed away. It got up and walked the other way as well.
I guess that's not too strange, but it was funny as hell looking back on it and about the strangest thing I've seen.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

Myself on public land in Minnesota. Cuz there are no deer, and I know there are no deer. Can't explain it.


----------



## DeathF.above

Saw this little guy dead in the crotch of a little tree about chest height nearby one of my stands. Owl or hawk must have caught him and then dropped him in midair and that's how he landed.


----------



## FIB

Back in the late '70's or early '80's my Dad and I were pheasant hunting with a guy he knew in central IL. As we are walking through the woods we enter a clearing and right in the middle of it is a tombstone. Now this is where it gets weird. The name on the tombstone is the same last name as ours. Honest to goodness. We all that that was pretty freaky.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

DeathF.above said:


> Saw this little guy dead in the crotch of a little tree about chest height nearby one of my stands. Owl or hawk must have caught him and then dropped him in midair and that's how he landed.


A shriek (a bird) will kill and stash.


----------



## DeathF.above

Timmy Big Time said:


> A shriek (a bird) will kill and stash.


Yea good call.. Wisconsin does have Loggerhead and Northern Shrikes. I bet that's what stashed it there. Cool


----------



## Timmy Big Time

DeathF.above said:


> Yea good call.. Wisconsin does have Loggerhead and Northern Shrikes. I bet that's what stashed it there. Cool


They are rare here in Minnesota but I have found 1 in the woods before.


----------



## DeathF.above

Yea, I don't recall ever seeing one.


----------



## us326544

I promise that this happened to me last week. 

I have a 180 class WT near my house and I am desperately looking for his sheds...as I am quite sure he made it through the season. So I am way back in the woods, beautiful day....and I am standing next to this big spruce...taking it all in, when I hear this thud right in front of me. Just out of the corner of my eye there is a squirrel that did a nose dive into the snow....with only his tail sticking out and not moving. I think to myself, "that is bizarre." I walk up to it and pick it up and IT HAS NO HEAD! THE HEAD IS RIPPED OFF OF ITS BODY! The squirrel is still flexible and bleeding...so it must have just died. The only thing I can think of is either an owl or an eagle had just caught it and was beginning to eat it....and when I walked in, it flew off and dropped it's meal. I never heard or saw it....so I am thinking maybe an owl as they are pretty stealthy.

Strange!
I told my wife that there HAS to be more lottery winners than people that have had this experience. I guess I would rather have won the lottery.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13

Found this cross mounted to a bridge sign while bowfishing on the creek last year. The sign isn't there anymore. I don't know what it means or anything, all I know is it was creepy to find right next to dark in the river bottoms only a couple miles from where a infamous murder happened a few years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK

us326544 said:


> I promise that this happened to me last week.
> 
> I have a 180 class WT near my house and I am desperately looking for his sheds...as I am quite sure he made it through the season. So I am way back in the woods, beautiful day....and I am standing next to this big spruce...taking it all in, when I hear this thud right in front of me. Just out of the corner of my eye there is a squirrel that did a nose dive into the snow....with only his tail sticking out and not moving. I think to myself, "that is bizarre." I walk up to it and pick it up and IT HAS NO HEAD! THE HEAD IS RIPPED OFF OF ITS BODY! The squirrel is still flexible and bleeding...so it must have just died. The only thing I can think of is either an owl or an eagle had just caught it and was beginning to eat it....and when I walked in, it flew off and dropped it's meal. I never heard or saw it....so I am thinking maybe an owl as they are pretty stealthy.
> 
> Strange!
> I told my wife that there HAS to be more lottery winners than people that have had this experience. I guess I would rather have won the lottery.


 Interesting event!

Probably an owl. 
They like to roost in conifers during the day, they often eat the head/brains first, and fly so silently that you wouldn't probably have heard him take off.


----------



## jkkern46

Thanks everyone these are great.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Great thread [emoji106]


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Not so much strange I guess, but was with a buddy turkey hunting about 25 years ago walkin side by side with muzzles up and he decides to let the muzzle pivot down not paying attention his finger was in the trigger ring and not on safety. With a 12 gauge and shot his self in the foot point blank. I'll just say it wasn't good. Multiple surgeries and skin grafts.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

ccdskater said:


> https://youtu.be/8jRTrRxamxQ


That video rocks!!!! I wonder why he was shaking when the bear was beside him.


----------



## duckaholic

Bumpidy....


----------



## duckaholic

Probably this


----------



## Gruder

Me and my wife where camping at the Truman reservoir in MO. It was only for one night, no tent. Well it was about 2:00 am And I was in my sleeping bag laying on my back when a big female skunk calmly walks across my chest followed by 3 youngins, scared the crap outta me. Then in the morning I got some kindling from a cardboard box I brought with me and I see these 1" little pink things wiggling around. A friggin pregnant mouse got in my box that night and decided it was a good spot to give birth.


----------



## Gruder

I was in a tree stand one evening and an opossum walks in about 20 yrds away, then comes two spike bucks looking for trouble, I think they were twins and they see this possum and surround it and start harassing it just being playful and a bit mean for no reason, after about 5 mins they got bored with it and walked off


----------



## jmack73

He looks about 11 or 12ft so he's a dandy! Count the inches between the tip of his nose and the center of his eyes and you'll be real close..


tandin93 said:


> I had almost the same thing happen to me. I was picking up decoys after a morning hunt when I had a scare. The mud that I was walking in was almost sucking my wader boots off, so when I stepped on what I thought was a log, I decided to put all my weight on it so I could get my other boot out of the mud. Well about that time the log took off across the Bayou! But luckily for me it was cold and the gator couldn't move fast at all. I promise you've never seen a fat white man move in waist deep water like that!lol
> 
> This is another gator we came across that week. This one was a pretty big boy. The pic doesn't really do him justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Pretty sure that says Yahweh in Arabic, though it isn't exactly right...kind of like a slang form...


----------



## elkbow69

Man you couldnt PAY me enough to do duck hunting in a swamp with gators. THats just flippin not cool man, not cool at all! I stepped on a crab while walking out to bodyboard in the surf once and that was bad enough but a GATOR! I would need new waders for sure after that eposide! I cannot even imagine the sheer terror of that.


----------



## skynight

elkbow69 said:


> Man you couldnt PAY me enough to do duck hunting in a swamp with gators. THats just flippin not cool man, not cool at all! I stepped on a crab while walking out to bodyboard in the surf once and that was bad enough but a GATOR! I would need new waders for sure after that eposide! I cannot even imagine the sheer terror of that.


Used to water-ski in South Texas. Gators all over. Didn't bother us.


----------



## jmack73

They really aren't a big deal here in the South. The Water Moccasins when they are all mating and balled up by the hundreds is a different story all together...


elkbow69 said:


> Man you couldnt PAY me enough to do duck hunting in a swamp with gators. THats just flippin not cool man, not cool at all! I stepped on a crab while walking out to bodyboard in the surf once and that was bad enough but a GATOR! I would need new waders for sure after that eposide! I cannot even imagine the sheer terror of that.


----------



## elkbow69

jmack73 said:


> They really aren't a big deal here in the South. The Water Moccasins when they are all mating and balled up by the hundreds is a different story all together...


You can have all that stuff. I'll stick with the bears, cougars, coyotes, mean badgers and the occasional pot grows. [emoji6]


----------



## GrayTech

goinhtn63 said:


> A few years ago I was scouting an area for the upcoming rifle deer season. I was back at camp at dark. I was by myself. I was off the beaten path quite aways. I made dinner. Made my bed in the back of my truck under the stars. I just dozed off and heard this noise like someone or something was flicking my radio antenna on my truck. At first I thought I was dreaming it. So I dozed off again and it started again. I jumped up with the spot-lite and .357. I lit up the area adn saw nothing. I looked all around the truck and camp area and under trees and never saw anything. Went back to bed. Dozed off and once again heard the same noise. I lit up the area again but never saw anything. To this day I never figured out what that was but it scared the holy **** out of me.


I'm guessing bats thinking the little blob on top of the antenna was a bug.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

Neither are unexplainable but not every day and odd.

Took a long cramped miserable ride up to our hunting property during the off season. My buddy and I rode up with my brother in law his so my pregnant sister there dog (Great Dane/sharpie) and my beagle and Jack Russell. Well it's a 3.5/4 hr straight drive but prego sister and the youngster had us a little closer to 5.5/6 hrs on the truck, not so bad it's a quad can Chevy but the huge dog thinks he's a lap dog. Well 5.5 hrs with big dummy on my lap I opted to ride in the back of the truck on the tool box as soon as we hit the cattle ranch we access our property through. It's probly 1am but I'm finally free of the 85lb weight on my junk and feeling good. We come around a bend in the road to see a juvenile mountain lion nonchalantly hop down from the ridge to the left side of the road and cross the road like we don't exist then slip into the dark below the road on the right... I've seen cats a couple other times but at a great distance and they were gone as soon as they knew I was there.

Same piece of property 2 seasons ago we we kinda 1/2 road hunting 1/2 having a mobile family reunion in the woods. My dad and great uncle were in the truck and my uncle and I were riding in the bed a fisher cat did basically the same maneuver as the lion in the above scenario only it was noon and rather than bail off the side when he hit the right edge of the rd the fisher stood up on his hind legs and checked us out. I gave the tap tap on the roof as soon as I spoted him, dad stops the truck the 4 of us are checking him out he's checking us out. The. He climbs about 2-3 feet up a pine sapling in the road edge and is still sizing us up. Then decides he's had enough and like it never happened he climbed down and went on his way on no big hurry. 
I've seen 1 other fisher cat in the area probly 8-9 years ago and everyone up there thought I was crazy when I described it tell I came home and scoured the inter web tell I figured out what it was.


My dad and I saw a female peacock standing in the middle of the rd on the edge between the top of the cattle ranch and our property...


----------



## MI1

Grizzly_Adams said:


> Neither are unexplainable but not every day and odd.
> 
> Took a long cramped miserable ride up to our hunting property during the off season. My buddy and I rode up with my brother in law his so my pregnant sister there dog (Great Dane/sharpie) and my beagle and Jack Russell. Well it's a 3.5/4 hr straight drive but prego sister and the youngster had us a little closer to 5.5/6 hrs on the truck, not so bad it's a quad can Chevy but the huge dog thinks he's a lap dog. Well 5.5 hrs with big dummy on my lap I opted to ride in the back of the truck on the tool box as soon as we hit the cattle ranch we access our property through. It's probly 1am but I'm finally free of the 85lb weight on my junk and feeling good. We come around a bend in the road to see a juvenile mountain lion nonchalantly hop down from the ridge to the left side of the road and cross the road like we don't exist then slip into the dark below the road on the right... I've seen cats a couple other times but at a great distance and they were gone as soon as they knew I was there.
> 
> Same piece of property 2 seasons ago we we kinda 1/2 road hunting 1/2 having a mobile family reunion in the woods. My dad and great uncle were in the truck and my uncle and I were riding in the bed a fisher cat did basically the same maneuver as the lion in the above scenario only it was noon and rather than bail off the side when he hit the right edge of the rd the fisher stood up on his hind legs and checked us out. I gave the tap tap on the roof as soon as I spoted him, dad stops the truck the 4 of us are checking him out he's checking us out. The. He climbs about 2-3 feet up a pine sapling in the road edge and is still sizing us up. Then decides he's had enough and like it never happened he climbed down and went on his way on no big hurry.
> I've seen 1 other fisher cat in the area probly 8-9 years ago and everyone up there thought I was crazy when I described it tell I came home and scoured the inter web tell I figured out what it was.
> 
> 
> My dad and I saw a female peacock standing in the middle of the rd on the edge between the top of the cattle ranch and our property...


What state?....area?
Cool stories

sent from NASA


----------



## theadmiral518

I was Walking up a stream in a deep ravine to a tree stand on a tough to get to spot. The ravine gets steep and narrow, about 5 ft across, 70 feet up, and takes a sharp bend. I step through the narrow spot and on a ledge, at face height, is a dead dog. I screamed loud enough for my father to hear me. He was probably 500 yards away. I'm guessing the dog fell and died, I didn't stick around long enough to get a good look. Needless to say I found a different route to that tree stand!


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

MI1 said:


> What state?....area?
> Cool stories
> 
> sent from NASA


West of Redding ca.


----------



## tazzer

OK, Ill add one.

About 15-16 years ago I was bow hunting a new spot, I had gotten to my stand a good 1 hour before daylight when I heard the most chilling screams. the longer I sit the more it sounded as if was coming up the trail that lead right in front of my stand. I sit there with my bow which was the only thing I had to protect myself from this killer that was headed my way. then about the 3rd time it screamed out I could tell it had moved across to the other side of the field. That was the first time I had ever heard a Screech owl lol. needless to say to this day I wont go in the woods while dark without a sidearm just in case lol.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

tazzer said:


> OK, Ill add one.
> 
> About 15-16 years ago I was bow hunting a new spot, I had gotten to my stand a good 1 hour before daylight when I heard the most chilling screams. the longer I sit the more it sounded as if was coming up the trail that lead right in front of my stand. I sit there with my bow which was the only thing I had to protect myself from this killer that was headed my way. then about the 3rd time it screamed out I could tell it had moved across to the other side of the field. That was the first time I had ever heard a Screech owl lol. needless to say to this day I wont go in the woods while dark without a sidearm just in case lol.


Not hunting but my wife and I left some friends house late (they live in a pretty remote area, a lot of pastures around but no neighbors near by) and about 1/2 to the car (30 paces tops) we heard a screech owl for the first time.

I woke up at about 2am up at camp during rifle season to the sound of some kind of animal screaming in the oaks just a few yards out of camp. In my dazed 1/2 asleep state I decided to go investigate. Apparently flip flops boxer shorts and a pistol seemed like the answer at the time, I woke up a little more and reconsidered about the time I was ready to step off the road into the oaks and went back to bed. When I got home at the end of the weekend my research led me to believe it was either a fox or a fisher cat...


----------



## zap

theadmiral518 said:


> I was Walking up a stream in a deep ravine to a tree stand on a tough to get to spot. The ravine gets steep and narrow, about 5 ft across, 70 feet up, and takes a sharp bend. I step through the narrow spot and on a ledge, at face height, is a dead dog. I screamed loud enough for my father to hear me. He was probably 500 yards away. I'm guessing the dog fell and died, I didn't stick around long enough to get a good look. Needless to say I found a different route to that tree stand!


dead dogs tell no tales but they are not very scary.....was it daylight?


----------



## zap

I remember someone posting a few years ago that they were in a stand on some public land at sunup and a guy in a suit and tie walked past carrying a shovel....


----------



## KRONIIK

zap said:


> I remember someone posting a few years ago that they were in a stand on some public land at sunup and a guy in a suit and tie walked past carrying a shovel....


* Yous dint see nuthin!*


----------



## Zim

Grizzly_Adams said:


> Same piece of property 2 seasons ago we we kinda 1/2 road hunting 1/2 having a mobile family reunion in the woods. My dad and great uncle were in the truck and my uncle and I were riding in the bed a fisher cat did basically the same maneuver as the lion in the above scenario only it was noon and rather than bail off the side when he hit the right edge of the rd the fisher stood up on his hind legs and checked us out. I gave the tap tap on the roof as soon as I spoted him, dad stops the truck the 4 of us are checking him out he's checking us out. The. He climbs about 2-3 feet up a pine sapling in the road edge and is still sizing us up. Then decides he's had enough and like it never happened he climbed down and went on his way on no big hurry.
> I've seen 1 other fisher cat in the area probly 8-9 years ago and everyone up there thought I was crazy when I described it tell I came home and scoured the inter web tell I figured out what it was.


I'm curious where this occurred. I used to live in NW Indiana where I owned 45 acres of woods bordering a 1 square mile swamp. I was video taping some deer when I saw this critter run up a tree. Never seen anything like it in 30 years there. So I got good video and I go home and study it. Do some research and I'm quite convinced it was also indeed a fisher. The habitat is ideal for one there. Never saw it again in the years following. Glad I got it on tape. I could not find any articles online indicating Indiana was home to any, but I'm sure pockets of critters can exist if the habitat is right. Wondered if I should report it to fish & game, but I doubt they would care.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

Zim said:


> I'm curious where this occurred. I used to live in NW Indiana where I owned 45 acres of woods bordering a 1 square mile swamp. I was video taping some deer when I saw this critter run up a tree. Never seen anything like it in 30 years there. So I got good video and I go home and study it. Do some research and I'm quite convinced it was also indeed a fisher. The habitat is ideal for one there. Never saw it again in the years following. Glad I got it on tape. I could not find any articles online indicating Indiana was home to any, but I'm sure pockets of critters can exist if the habitat is right. Wondered if I should report it to fish & game, but I doubt they would care.


Northern California west of Redding east of Platina and south of Douglas city. I know they are in ca and Maine, likely all the pnw and just about anywhere with heavy pine woods. I don't know a lot about them but they are quite stealthy and mostly solitary animals from what I've read. We have cameras up at our place most of the year and have gotten a lot of pics of cool stuff but not 1 fisher cat pic.


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN

> I'm curious where this occurred. I used to live in NW Indiana where I owned 45 acres of woods bordering a 1 square mile swamp. I was video taping some deer when I saw this critter run up a tree. Never seen anything like it in 30 years there. So I got good video and I go home and study it. Do some research and I'm quite convinced it was also indeed a fisher. The habitat is ideal for one there. Never saw it again in the years following. Glad I got it on tape. I could not find any articles online indicating Indiana was home to any, but I'm sure pockets of critters can exist if the habitat is right. Wondered if I should report it to fish & game, but I doubt they would care


We ran across a big fisher when we first started bowhunting ND. It was bigger than anything we had seen in MN, so we started calling it the "Panther". It was always around just one stand and it seemed like every 3rd sit, we would see the panther.


----------



## B-RadZ

Saw a man pounding a goat on a mountain side. Does that count? I mean it wasn't american woods but that was....um..... something.. Apaches flying over his head didn't slow him down at all. He didn't stop till one of the snipers on the other side of us saved that goat from little hybrid babies.


----------



## MI1

B-RadZ said:


> Saw a man pounding a goat on a mountain side. Does that count? I mean it wasn't american woods but that was....um..... something.. Apaches flying over his head didn't slow him down at all. He didn't stop till one of the snipers on the other side of us saved that goat from little hybrid babies.


Wow......

sent from NASA


----------



## B-RadZ

See a lot of strange stuff over there beastiality is big.


----------



## MI1

B-RadZ said:


> See a lot of strange stuff over there beastiality is big.


I don't think I would have a problem taking out a guy doing that....dddaaaadf

sent from NASA


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

MNBOWHUNTIN said:


> We ran across a big fisher when we first started bowhunting ND. It was bigger than anything we had seen in MN, so we started calling it the "Panther". It was always around just one stand and it seemed like every 3rd sit, we would see the panther.


How big would you guess the "Panther" was? The first one I saw was big, it really threw me. I've been running around the woods up there my whole life and never seen them then this thing crosses the road in front of me... I'd guess he was in the 25-30# range, he was the size of or just bigger than my beagle.

The most recent one was probly a female is guess 12-17#


----------



## jwscott

A buddy killed a buck on state management area that had a tattered dog collar around its neck. He caught hell around the bow shop for killing a tame deer.


----------



## finelyshedded

Really enjoyed reading some of these stories! This isn't unexplained able or odd but just a pretty funny story of how my brother's 2009 bow hunting opener turned out one day after hauling butt home to get a couple quiet and hopefully exciting hours in before dark. I had to do some editing as you could imagine....


*My bros 2009 bow hunting opener*


It was the bow opener in 2009 and all day at work I was planning my afternoon hunt and preparations that I need to do. As soon as I got home I jumped in the shower and packed my fanny pack with water and all my essentials. I then loaded up the Rhino and down the road I go, to a standing corn field that surrounds my tree stand from 3 sides. Now this corn field is about 10 acres and the corn is 8-10 foot tall and my best route to my stand is through this maze of corn. Now I am aware that deer like to bed in this particular field, so great care was taken to quietly slither my way with the wind in my face to the far side in which my stand was located. 

With my bow in hand and my back pack with my rattling horns strapped on, I start my approach towards my stand. This is where everything comes apart! For starters, like a DA I attach my 4 finger release on my bow string before I start through the corn field. I get all the way through this CF and almost to my stand undetected. I look down and my $80.00 true fire release is not on my string!!!
So, I start to back track through all this corn trying to retrace my foot prints. So by this point, day light is slowly trickling away and my much anticipated hunt is falling apart! I make it all the way back to my Rhino and start back the way I started hoping to find my release laying in the dirt between the rows of corn. I find myself about a 100 yards in and toting my bow through this corn was really taxing so I lay it down and continue my search for my release. Now I find myself on my hands and knees going back in the direction of where I started and I see what appears to be antlers laying on the ground about 6-7 rows away! Holy Crap! I just found a matched set of sheds!!!! I immediately start bear crawling through the rows of corn like a Silverback gorilla on meth and sweating profusely but not really caring at this point cuz I just found a nice set of sheds!!!! When I grabbed he closest one and held it up the cord connecting the two brought the other one off the ground!!! WTH???? What I found were my "own" rattling horns that had fallen off my back pack with out me knowing it!!!!! You talk about a kick in the junk!!!!
So now, it's almost dark and my bow and release are somewheres in this 10 acre standing corn field and I just found my rattling horns that I didn't know I lost!!!!! Terrific! I frantically start searching for my bow this time and I did get lucky and found it before dark, but my release never did get found.
So I gather up my bow and head back to the Rhino soaked with sweat and mumbling to myself. I get back home and my wife says, "You're home early, how'd you do, you get one?" I replied, I don't wanna talk about it!!!! Lol.

I laugh at myself every time I reflect back to that day. Here's some advise "DON'T EVER PUT YOUR RELEASE ON YOUR BOWSTRING UNTIL YOU GET ON STAND! Lol

........and I'll add this one, It never pays to get into a hurry! 

I hope you enjoyed the story...


----------



## elite-ish_kinda

Grizzly_Adams said:


> Apparently flip flops boxer shorts and a pistol seemed like the answer at the time, ...


Sometimes, that is the right answer....


----------



## 12-Ringer

I've seen some doosies, one that always come to mind though is watching a mature doe eat a dead trout. 

Joe


----------



## wvarcheryslayer

In highschool me and a few of my buddies were hunting above my house on our farm during winter at night. We were set up on a small treeline that ran bout halfway through the field. It was kinda on the side of the hill so I set out the call and we get setup, one of the guys had to sit down over the hill about 50 yards away and couldnt see him. I would scan the field with the light every so often and i would hear a WOOHOO wistle come from him. So id shine extra light his way thinking he sees something around him. We end that set and get together and i ask him what he saw. Apparently he never whistled, never heard it, but heard something moving around in the woods below him. The rest of us heard it loud and clear and all thought it was him. So we drive to the other end of the farm and park the truck in the woods to hunt another field. We get out and something comes crashing through the woods to the truck. Sounded like a dang elephant. I fire a round in the direction and it crashes away. We got the h*** outta there.

I hunted the same spot that next summer by myself in the dark (mistake). I started to hear the same whistling so i grabbed my stuff and started to leave. Its about a mile walk through the field back to my atv so i was really freaking out. I decided to look back to the haybale i was sitting against to see bright white eyes (anybody know what those would be?) with a good gap between the two staring over the bale at me. Never ran so fast to the atv in my life. I wont hunt the nighttime anymore up there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bison2017

coyote getting chased by a pair of squirells strangest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## El Duderino

wvarcheryslayer said:


> In highschool me and a few of my buddies were hunting above my house on our farm during winter at night. We were set up on a small treeline that ran bout halfway through the field. It was kinda on the side of the hill so I set out the call and we get setup, one of the guys had to sit down over the hill about 50 yards away and couldnt see him. I would scan the field with the light every so often and i would hear a WOOHOO wistle come from him. So id shine extra light his way thinking he sees something around him. We end that set and get together and i ask him what he saw. Apparently he never whistled, never heard it, but heard something moving around in the woods below him. The rest of us heard it loud and clear and all thought it was him. So we drive to the other end of the farm and park the truck in the woods to hunt another field. We get out and something comes crashing through the woods to the truck. Sounded like a dang elephant. I fire a round in the direction and it crashes away. We got the h*** outta there.
> 
> I hunted the same spot that next summer by myself in the dark (mistake). I started to hear the same whistling so i grabbed my stuff and started to leave. Its about a mile walk through the field back to my atv so i was really freaking out. I decided to look back to the haybale i was sitting against to see bright white eyes (anybody know what those would be?) with a good gap between the two staring over the bale at me. Never ran so fast to the atv in my life. I wont hunt the nighttime anymore up there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds squatchy...


----------



## Hoytdude90

I was working at an Orphanage in Mexico, and would often go out and go rabbit hunting in the evening. One evening I was pretty far back in the scrub brush, and suddenly heard something about 20 yds away. It sounded like a dog panting, so I immediately thought "coyote"! I shouldered my gun, and soon saw something moving behind a bush. I could just make out its form, and had my sights right on its head through the brush. I almost squeezed off through the brush but something told me I needed to make sure what it was. It kept making the panting noise, and I could see it looking around. Finally it moved a little and I could see it better through the brush. To my horror it was the 13 yr old neighbors kid! He was following me on his hands and knees through the brush, and the "panting" was him laughing under his breath! I thought I was going to throw up. I absolutely chewed him out, told him how close he was to being dead right now. But I don't think it really soaked in for him. He was the kind of kid that thinks if you aren't his dad you can't tell him what to do. I shook for a looong time after that. I also was in a shooting involving a Mexican drug gang, but thats another story.


----------



## Sneaky1

Hoytdude90 said:


> I was working at an Orphanage in Mexico, and would often go out and go rabbit hunting in the evening. One evening I was pretty far back in the scrub brush, and suddenly heard something about 20 yds away. It sounded like a dog panting, so I immediately thought "coyote"! I shouldered my gun, and soon saw something moving behind a bush. I could just make out its form, and had my sights right on its head through the brush. I almost squeezed off through the brush but something told me I needed to make sure what it was. It kept making the panting noise, and I could see it looking around. Finally it moved a little and I could see it better through the brush. To my horror it was the 13 yr old neighbors kid! He was following me on his hands and knees through the brush, and the "panting" was him laughing under his breath! I thought I was going to throw up. I absolutely chewed him out, told him how close he was to being dead right now. But I don't think it really soaked in for him. He was the kind of kid that thinks if you aren't his dad you can't tell him what to do. I shook for a looong time after that. I also was in a shooting involving a Mexican drug gang, but thats another story.


Dude, we need to hear the shooting story

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

B-RadZ said:


> Saw a man pounding a goat on a mountain side. Does that count? I mean it wasn't american woods but that was....um..... something.. Apaches flying over his head didn't slow him down at all. He didn't stop till one of the snipers on the other side of us saved that goat from little hybrid babies.


You Win B Rad.


----------



## Padgett

I was 25 feet up a tree one day and I got to watch a guy pass by trying to spot and stalk, I was in high school and the guy had came by my dads house and talked to my dad about how to do it so I had heard my dads explanation and holy hell I wish you guys could have seen this guy try and spot and stalk. Imagine Jim Carrey in camo with a bow and a grunt call and some rattling horns and on some speed. It was awesome.


----------



## ironman_gq

Watched a squirrel kill and eat a bird once


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

My dad and I watched a doe play tag with a crow at the far end of the field behind the skeet field at our local gun range. Thought it was odd that a deer was that close to that many guns being fired and to watch the two of them play.


----------



## ASeriousHunter

Heard this one last night. My buddy was headed home the other day driving a dirt road home. He sees two native american women with a car waiving him down franticly. He grabs his pistol and gets it within reach wondering if there is a male hiding in the ditch. They claim that they got a call from their male friend that he was in the area and had been bitten by a poisonous snake. They said they could hear him hollering when they first stopped, but couldn't find him. They claimed another friend was down the road in another car and had heard him as well, but couldn't find him. Could he help. Radar goes up. 
Turns out the story was true, down the road the drunk man had seen my friend's hog trap and went to check to see if it had anything. He then got bitten by a rattlesnake laying along the edge of the pen. Drunk, he takes his pocket knife and starts slicing his leg up to "squeeze out the venom". The guy says he got out all the venom and the snake only barely scratched him, no need to go to the hospital. He had the fang marks. The women took him to the hospital. You can't make stuff like that up.


----------



## MXLord327

Grizzly_Adams said:


> Northern California west of Redding east of Platina and south of Douglas city. I know they are in ca and Maine, likely all the pnw and just about anywhere with heavy pine woods. I don't know a lot about them but they are quite stealthy and mostly solitary animals from what I've read. We have cameras up at our place most of the year and have gotten a lot of pics of cool stuff but not 1 fisher cat pic.


I live in southern Maine, my neighbor had a fisher cat chase his house cat up onto the deck and kill it. They are vicious *******s....


----------



## Timmy Big Time

MXLord327 said:


> I live in southern Maine, my neighbor had a fisher cat chase his house cat up onto the deck and kill it. They are vicious *******s....


Fishers love to eat cats.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

A $400 treestand. That's the most unexplainable thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Billie

wvarcheryslayer said:


> In highschool me and a few of my buddies were hunting above my house on our farm during winter at night. We were set up on a small treeline that ran bout halfway through the field. It was kinda on the side of the hill so I set out the call and we get setup, one of the guys had to sit down over the hill about 50 yards away and couldnt see him. I would scan the field with the light every so often and i would hear a WOOHOO wistle come from him. So id shine extra light his way thinking he sees something around him. We end that set and get together and i ask him what he saw. Apparently he never whistled, never heard it, but heard something moving around in the woods below him. The rest of us heard it loud and clear and all thought it was him. So we drive to the other end of the farm and park the truck in the woods to hunt another field. We get out and something comes crashing through the woods to the truck. Sounded like a dang elephant. I fire a round in the direction and it crashes away. We got the h*** outta there.
> 
> I hunted the same spot that next summer by myself in the dark (mistake). I started to hear the same whistling so i grabbed my stuff and started to leave. Its about a mile walk through the field back to my atv so i was really freaking out. I decided to look back to the haybale i was sitting against to see bright white eyes (anybody know what those would be?) with a good gap between the two staring over the bale at me. Never ran so fast to the atv in my life. I wont hunt the nighttime anymore up there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always good policy to shoot at something you haven't identified.


----------



## ahunter55

I've seen several & heard other things that have made my imagination run wild & unexplained. Scary things & unexplainable can happen "any place".


----------



## QSA01

snoopy said:


> I went out for my weekly photo session next to this old silo. I had just got stripped down to my black g-string when this jerk in camo comes up and makes me go home.  Where the hell is a guy supposed to take pics of himself anymore?????


Ohhh that's too funny!


----------



## QSA01

This thread is helping me make a very comprehensive database of places that I don't really ever want to hunt! LOL!


----------



## Sneaky1

QSA01 said:


> This thread is helping me make a very comprehensive database of places that I don't really ever want to hunt! LOL!


Which is most public land lol

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdeck37

Let s keep this going


----------



## Dryfly24

I'm tempted to tell my story but people would think I'm nuts. I would too if my wife and kid hadn't been with me and seen the same thing. . .


----------



## link06

Do tell!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky1

Dryfly24 said:


> I'm tempted to tell my story but people would think I'm nuts. I would too if my wife and kid hadn't been with me and seen the same thing. . .


Let's hear it!


Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dryfly24

I won't go into that one but I'll tell you this one just cause it's cool, and I don't know anyone else that has had it happen. About 5:30 in the morning or so, late 1980's, I'm traveling down Jolon Road in southern Monterey County, CA on my way to PT formation at Fort Hunter Liggett with two other GI's from King City. I'm driving the other two are half asleep, Aerosmith's Dream On playing on the radio. 

Had just reached Jolon Grade when all of a sudden a tawny colored furry figure streaks from the left shoulder of the road to my car and I feel the car lurch then a huge thud. I jam on the breaks, the guys immediately jump up from their seats and ask what happened. I reply " I don't know, I think I just hit a dog. I think it was one of those Afghan type dogs?" 

I back up and lying there in the road is a dead Mountain Lion. Pretty good sized one too. Messed up my fender pretty good too. There's more but it's a whole thing and I don't have time...


----------



## Toadmeister

Dryfly24 said:


> I'm tempted to tell my story but people would think I'm nuts. I would too if my wife and kid hadn't been with me and seen the same thing. . .


Don't bring it up than not post dude. Change the names to protect the innocent if u must.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a

Back when I lived on cape cod I was out fishing on a local kettle pond. I heard a distant scream, and looked around, but didn't see anything. It kept getting louder, and I realized it seemed to be coming from the sky. I heard the rumble of a small plane, and looked up thinking the worst.

But it was just skydivers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dryfly24

Toadmeister said:


> Don't bring it up than not post dude. Change the names to protect the innocent if u must.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You're right and I apologize. . .


----------



## Red Eye 81

Dryfly24 said:


> I'm tempted to tell my story but people would think I'm nuts. I would too if my wife and kid hadn't been with me and seen the same thing. . .


I am hoping you are typing as we speak.


----------



## MI1

Let's hear it

sent from NASA


----------



## Duck$&Buck$

I was hunting sitting in a tree in the back edge of my parents property. Hunting the intersection of the power lines and the natural gas pipe line. This was about 4pm first part of December. My dad was in his barn on the top of the property! About 5:15 I hear a rumbling through the grass. I see a pretty good size black bear running down the pipe line! Not sure what he was chasing or running from but I called my dad and had him bring the atv to the bottom of the stand! I wasn't gunna be bear food that night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dryfly24

Tel you what, I'll tell you guys A story some friends of mine told me once they swear it's true.

He was at a Burger King on the edge of town with his wife and kid. It was around 8:00 pm, and the parking lot was right near the edge of some brushy woods. They had just gone through the drive through and drove around to the back of the place where there was a dumpster right up near the edge of the brush leading to the woods. 

Here's where it gets weird. As the headlights swung around to the front of the dumpster, they saw a bunch of little critters they describe to this day as "chicken cats". They call them that because they kind of resembled cats, or at least their heads did, but their bodies were shaped almost like furry chickens. That is, they had two legs instead of four. They described them as all different colors, some black and white others brown or multicolored. 

The family just stayed in the car watching them for a few moments in disbelief till my buddy told his wife and kid to stay put and got out of the car. Up to that point, the critters had ignored them but as my friend approached they turned towards him then scattered like quail as he approached. He started running after them, picked one out and stayed behind it as it ran for the woods. Just inside the brush the ground dropped off steeply down a bank and when this thing got near the edge it folded up into a ball and rolled down the bank at an incredible rate. It literally curled up into a perfect little ball and sped up like it hit the nitrous! 

As if that wasn't weird enough, when it hit the bottom of the bank it bounced up in the air unfurled and hit the ground running again where it disappeared into the woods. My pal was dumbfounded, his family was dumbfounded. They went back there many times again after that but never saw them again. However, they talk about it to this day but only with very close family or friends. 

Sometimes weird **** just happens I guess. . .


----------



## chaded

That was sonic the hedgehog.


----------



## Duck$&Buck$

Last year while hunting some WMA land, I was just setting my stuff up and getting settled in. The land is right next to a not so great part of the county and a run down trailer park on the other side. As I'm sitting in this tree. I hear about 9 guns shots from a handgun and some hollering about 50 yards away. I had all kinds of scenarios going through my mind. About 10 sendings after the gunshots I see a man in green running about 30 yards in front of me. And no one else running behind him. I waited and waited and didn't see anything so I climbed down and slowly and quietly walked back to the truck so see the same man in green standing next to my truck. Turns out.... The game warden was being chased by some raccoons and he was shooting at them. I never laughed so hard in my life. The game warden on the other hand didn't seem to think it was as funny as me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walnuts4x4

Some great stories... Only recent thing I had was while turkey hunting my buddies farm I pulled the cards of my trail cams and saw this









I'm in upstate NY... So no wild horses... Turns out a few days before a neighbors horse got out for a day or two and decided this field was a nice place to frolic in


----------



## huntingnwfl

jwscott said:


> A buddy killed a buck on state management area that had a tattered dog collar around its neck. He caught hell around the bow shop for killing a tame deer.


What state was this in 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## brancher147

walnuts4x4 said:


> Some great stories... Only recent thing I had was while turkey hunting my buddies farm I pulled the cards of my trail cams and saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in upstate NY... So no wild horses... Turns out a few days before a neighbors horse got out for a day or two and decided this field was a nice place to frolic in


Oh man, LOL. That does remind me of a crazy thing that happened to me in the woods once. My buddy and I hunted this mountaintop in WV and one year we started seeing horse tracks around, and it seemed from day to day that the horse was following us around. Eventually we saw the horse, it was a pure black stallion, and everytime we saw it the horse had already seen us before we noticed it, and it was standing just staring at us. This went on for sometime and we had many good laughs over it. Well, one night we were coming out right before dark and I saw the stallion galloping across a hay field, then immediatley hear my buddy shouting on the radio. He said he noticed the stallion appear out of nowhere staring directly at him, and then it charged straight at him. The horse ran full speed and skidded to a stop on it's knees just a few feet in front of him, then promptly got up and ran away. He thought he was going to
have to shoot it. We still get some good laughs on that one, and also never really did found out where the horse came from.


----------



## jm1827

Wow- this is a great thread, I will need an entire week to read the whole thing though!


----------



## nswarcher

Every now and then we get some meth head running around screaming and yelling about killing himself but today was one of those what the moments, 4wding back from the range with my dog, we are just toddling along, no rush, just enjoying the day, as we are cruising along one of the main tracks a grey ute starts to appear, very very slowly, as we see more and more it all made sense to why he was so slow, the guy was walking 2 shetland ponys on leads while driving. Each to their own


----------



## tloc1000

About 13 years ago me and my brother-in-law’s were picking up deer feeders and squirrel hunting in E. TX after the end of deer season. There was a crew clearing land for oil rigs/ tanks next to our place and they were making a lot of noise. It was a beautiful day. Sunny and clear blue sky. We saw this bright light in the sky. It looked like a meteor falling. It looked like magnesium burning. We commented on how it must be a pretty big meteor to be able to see it during the day. We were able to watch it for about 30 seconds. We saw pieces fall off of it and burn up. Finally it went below the tree line and out of sight. About 5 seconds after it went out of sight, we heard this huge boom- BOOOM and felt a shock wave hit us. We thought that maybe the meteor hit a gas station or the oil plant. We went over to the crew working next door to make sure they were ok and nothing of theirs blew up. They were fine and wondering what that noise and shockwave were from too. One of them jokingly asked what kind of guns we were shooting. 
When we got back to our vehicles, my BIL had a message from his wife asking if we were ok. He called her back and that’s when we learned that the Space Shuttle Columbia had exploded over head. We realized what we saw was the shuttle falling from space and the shock wave was its explosion.


----------



## nebraskaz71

brancher147 said:


> Oh man, LOL. That does remind me of a crazy thing that happened to me in the woods once. My buddy and I hunted this mountaintop in WV and one year we started seeing horse tracks around, and it seemed from day to day that the horse was following us around. Eventually we saw the horse, it was a pure black stallion, and everytime we saw it the horse had already seen us before we noticed it, and it was standing just staring at us. This went on for sometime and we had many good laughs over it. Well, one night we were coming out right before dark and I saw the stallion galloping across a hay field, then immediatley hear my buddy shouting on the radio. He said he noticed the stallion appear out of nowhere staring directly at him, and then it charged straight at him. The horse ran full speed and skidded to a stop on it's knees just a few feet in front of him, then promptly got up and ran away. He thought he was going to
> have to shoot it. We still get some good laughs on that one, and also never really did found out where the horse came from.


I can see my buddy or I screaming should I shoot it as the horse is coming at us lol good stuff


----------



## macalister

This thread will keep me entertained for a long time..

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen007

Ttt


----------



## tspiri

DONALD TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT... I can't believe it every time I see it on TV


----------



## Sneaky1

Read through this whole thread and have subscribed to it but just remembered a funny story from a while back when I was around 8 or 9.

I shot a button buck (gun) with my dad one night pretty close to dark. It den in a ditch and went down. So we went down there and drug it out of the ditch 5 yards to where we could drive up to it and load it. So we went and got the truck and backed up to where it was, but I didn't know it was still about 30 yards away. Mind you, this is about knew high grass, just tall enough to hide the deer. When I got out of the truck I was expecting the deer to be right behind the truck but it wasn't. It was pitch black because there was no moon and it was cloudy so I couldn't see either. My dad knew where the deer was but I had no idea so he started messing with me saying that it probably came back to life and ran away or the coyotes drug it off. I started to get really worried because this was like my 3rd deer and I had no clue what happened to it. My dad said I sure it was right here and not farther back after about 10 minutes of me searching. I took the hint and walked the 20 yards father and found my deer. He then told me when we were cleaning that he did that on purpose to see my reaction. Looking back now I feel kinda foolish but back then I was convinced that the dang thing had just got up and walked off!

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinold

Back in the mid 70's while spring turkey hunting public land, found a dead horse in the middle of a pine woods. It had a foal part way out, a breech birth. Only one farm around and he didn't have any horses or know who it might of belonged to. What a terrible way to go.


----------



## yokelokie

I also saw the pieces of space shuttle Columbia as they were falling. I was eating lunch with my 3 daughters at our home in southeast Oklahoma. We watched out the dining room window at the unexplainable streaks moving from west to east across the southern sky. Later we learned about Columbia.


----------



## duckaholic

B-RadZ said:


> Saw a man pounding a goat on a mountain side. Does that count? I mean it wasn't american woods but that was....um..... something.. Apaches flying over his head didn't slow him down at all. He didn't stop till one of the snipers on the other side of us saved that goat from little hybrid babies.


Have a good buddy that spent some time over there. Was supposed to be part of a tank crew but ended up doing a lot of security details. But while he was with the tank crew they watched a guy have relations behind a shed with a donkey. The donkey, shed, and the guy are no longer with us.


----------



## Hillsdweller605

At a boys.lol


----------



## Rat

* Found a guy hanging in a tree...*
Two friends and me were hunting public land for hogs during the mid day hors, We would pick a thicket or area, spread out and still hunt through it in the hopes of getting a shot or gently "pushing" the hogs to one of the others in the group. We were in this HUGE thicket that a had a few bigger live oak trees in it when, as I'm sneaking along I hear a strange noise; like someone in a horror movie who is close to death would use to say help me or something like that. I immediately knew it was one of the other guys trying to prank me, so I left and made like I didn't hear the noise at all. I circled the seep and came up behind where I heard the noise from, real quiet like, to try and catch on of me buddies in the act and scare them out of their skin. I am almost back to where I heard the noise, sneaking along quiet as a mouse when I heard the noise again, this time it was kinda like a groan or a gasp. I started scanning the area and then I see them... A pair of boots about 4-5 feet off the ground; for a second my mind didn't make the connection and I thought to myself, :Why would someone hang boots in a tree"? Then they moved, and I snapped to, someone was hanging. 

I ran up to the tree and find this guy hanging by his safety harness. He had a Woodsey too stand in the tree and his climbing sticks; when he fell the harness saved him but he was to far away from the climbing sticks to self rescue. When I found him he was very blue and only able to take very small breaths and his ankles were really swollen. I always carry a 50' hank of Amsteel Blue with me so I whipped out the cordage, looped over a branch, tied off to his D-ring, cut the lanyard and lowered him to the ground. His legs didn't work at all, so I propped them up and started to massage them to get the pooled blood back into the right areas. 

His color returned pretty quick, maybe 4-5 minutes, but it required almost 45 minutes before he could really use his legs again. My hunting buddies showed up about 30 minutes into our break and we all helped get him and his gear out in one piece. 

To this day we call that tree the hanging tree. 

I have two more, I will post later.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13

Rat said:


> * Found a guy hanging in a tree...*
> Two friends and me were hunting public land for hogs during the mid day hors, We would pick a thicket or area, spread out and still hunt through it in the hopes of getting a shot or gently "pushing" the hogs to one of the others in the group. We were in this HUGE thicket that a had a few bigger live oak trees in it when, as I'm sneaking along I hear a strange noise; like someone in a horror movie who is close to death would use to say help me or something like that. I immediately knew it was one of the other guys trying to prank me, so I left and made like I didn't hear the noise at all. I circled the seep and came up behind where I heard the noise from, real quiet like, to try and catch on of me buddies in the act and scare them out of their skin. I am almost back to where I heard the noise, sneaking along quiet as a mouse when I heard the noise again, this time it was kinda like a groan or a gasp. I started scanning the area and then I see them... A pair of boots about 4-5 feet off the ground; for a second my mind didn't make the connection and I thought to myself, :Why would someone hang boots in a tree"? Then they moved, and I snapped to, someone was hanging.
> 
> I ran up to the tree and find this guy hanging by his safety harness. He had a Woodsey too stand in the tree and his climbing sticks; when he fell the harness saved him but he was to far away from the climbing sticks to self rescue. When I found him he was very blue and only able to take very small breaths and his ankles were really swollen. I always carry a 50' hank of Amsteel Blue with me so I whipped out the cordage, looped over a branch, tied off to his D-ring, cut the lanyard and lowered him to the ground. His legs didn't work at all, so I propped them up and started to massage them to get the pooled blood back into the right areas.
> 
> His color returned pretty quick, maybe 4-5 minutes, but it required almost 45 minutes before he could really use his legs again. My hunting buddies showed up about 30 minutes into our break and we all helped get him and his gear out in one piece.
> 
> To this day we call that tree the hanging tree.
> 
> I have two more, I will post later.


Man that is crazy! Glad you was able to save him! Props to you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brus

Rat said:


> * Found a guy hanging in a tree...*
> Two friends and me were hunting public land for hogs during the mid day hors, We would pick a thicket or area, spread out and still hunt through it in the hopes of getting a shot or gently "pushing" the hogs to one of the others in the group. We were in this HUGE thicket that a had a few bigger live oak trees in it when, as I'm sneaking along I hear a strange noise; like someone in a horror movie who is close to death would use to say help me or something like that. I immediately knew it was one of the other guys trying to prank me, so I left and made like I didn't hear the noise at all. I circled the seep and came up behind where I heard the noise from, real quiet like, to try and catch on of me buddies in the act and scare them out of their skin. I am almost back to where I heard the noise, sneaking along quiet as a mouse when I heard the noise again, this time it was kinda like a groan or a gasp. I started scanning the area and then I see them... A pair of boots about 4-5 feet off the ground; for a second my mind didn't make the connection and I thought to myself, :Why would someone hang boots in a tree"? Then they moved, and I snapped to, someone was hanging.
> 
> I ran up to the tree and find this guy hanging by his safety harness. He had a Woodsey too stand in the tree and his climbing sticks; when he fell the harness saved him but he was to far away from the climbing sticks to self rescue. When I found him he was very blue and only able to take very small breaths and his ankles were really swollen. I always carry a 50' hank of Amsteel Blue with me so I whipped out the cordage, looped over a branch, tied off to his D-ring, cut the lanyard and lowered him to the ground. His legs didn't work at all, so I propped them up and started to massage them to get the pooled blood back into the right areas.
> 
> His color returned pretty quick, maybe 4-5 minutes, but it required almost 45 minutes before he could really use his legs again. My hunting buddies showed up about 30 minutes into our break and we all helped get him and his gear out in one piece.
> 
> To this day we call that tree the hanging tree.
> 
> I have two more, I will post later.


wow one of the better ones ive read on here in a while. Bet he was glad he was found!


----------



## Rat

*The sky is falling.*

I was in high school hunting the corner oak; so named because it was situated on the corner of an old dirt landing strip. The deer loved the old landing strip and would cross the old fence pretty close to the oak tree. My buddy and I had built a semi permanent blind in the tree and we hunted it often for whitetail and axis deer. I was sitting in this blind one morning and heard a car crash. This may not seem odd, but I was at least a mile from the closest paved road and there were thick cedar woods in between me and that road. What I heard was a loud shriek, like tires on pavement, and then a crash like crunching metal. It was pretty loud, like it happened real close; which I knew couldn't possibly have happened. 

I climb out of the tree and walk toward where I think I heard the noise. In just a few minutes I clear the tree line and I see a plume of smoke and dust; so I head that way. What I found was what looked like a twisted pile of metal, ankle iron, maybe an old water tank. It looked old but obviously had just landed in the pasture, it was still hot too the touch. 

So I informed the land owner, who was also a teacher at my high school. We went back together, sifted through the wreckage a little and left. He said he would call the sheriff and see if he could figure it out. 

About a week later some dudes from NASA showed up and verified what we had found. It was a satellite that had fallen back to Earth. They told us all about how they had been tracking it and thought it would totally burn up on re-entry; apparently they had the junior mathematician on that tracking job. 

We got pictures for the local paper with the scrap heap, NASA scooped the rest of it up and left; thanking us for finding their space junk.


----------



## Rat

*Stalked by a mountain lion*

This also happened in the Corner Oak stand. It doesn't snow often in Central Texas, but this was one of those rare times. It had snowed that day, nothing heavy maybe an inch and a half or so. I left school and headed straight to the stand hoping that the deer would be moving early due to the cold. I hiked in from the road, about a mile walk, because I had a buddy drop me off instead of driving my truck and parking at my teacher's house and walking in. 

I don't do cold very well and I wasn't really prepared for it; so I didn't stay in the stand very long. After I climbed down from the stand I was headed to my teacher's house down the pasture road. The plan was that he could give me a ride to my truck which was till parked at the school. About 30 yards from the stand I cut a set of tracks in the fresh snow, cat tracks, BIG cat tracks! The back track was from the same direction my blind was located and fore track headed towards the river. I considered tracking the cat and seeing if I could get the jump on her, but I only had about an hour of daylight left and felt I didn't have the time. So I started on the back track. I tracked it all the way back to a pretty big cedar tree and could see where the cat had been bedded under some of the low hanging boughs. It was a little less that 20 yards from the Corner Oak. I felt a little strange knowing that this big cat had been bedded down watching me in the stand AND that it had left it's bed and walked away without me seeing it. 

If I had parked my truck at the house, like I usually do, I would have walked within about 20 yards of her while she was bedded. But as luck would have it, I walked in from the road that day so no surprises on the way in! 

Four months later, during the spring, my teacher called me to his house. He had lost 2 of his registered angora does. He had them in the kidding lot next to the house, one was dead and one was gone. Based on the carcass left behind both my grandfather and I agreed that it was a cat kill and I set out to find the stash. After a few hours of tracking and good old fashioned grid searching I found the second doe. The cat had stashed her in a drift next to a small draw that led towards the river. I hustled back to the truck, told grandpa what I had found, grabbed my gear, some venison jerky and my .270. 

I found a good spot on a low rise with a good field of view and very good cover from behind; it was a big old cedar blow down, perfect for concealment. I set up my hide and settled in, I figured it would be a long wait. I didn't figure she would revisit the site that night after eating her fill so I didn't stay awake all night. The moon set early and I couldn't have taken a shot even if I had been awake after it had set. Late on the second day I had drifted off to sleep and was startled awake by a noise. There was a cat at the stash, but there was no way this small juvenile had made the tracks I had seen earlier in the year and the day before. This cat was a juvenile tom, not quite a year old I guessed, maybe 65 pounds. 

I popped the scope covers open and really considered taking the juvenile but I decided to wait, I knew momma was close by. The juvenile fed for what seemed like a ling time but was only about 8 minutes by my watch before mom showed up. The juvenile backed off when big momma came in, but she was leery and didn't give me a clear shot for some time. When she finally gave me the shot I let to .270 do its job and sent a round into the boiler room. She hit the deck like a rock and never even quivered, stone dead. 

I left the hide and covered the 150 or so yards to the kill in a pretty brisk walk hoping to catch the juvenile lingering and get him too; but he was nowhere in site. I was still scanning around the area when the juvenile made his last mistake, he called out for mom. I was picking apart the area where I had heard his cry come from when he decided to move, I had him. He was headed towards the river down the wash, as he climbed the side slightly to get around a drift of deadwood the .270 ventilated his brain pan. 

The angora doe had been almost eaten clean in two days, she was collared so I grabbed the collar and headed to my teacher's house to give him the good news. We went out and picked up the cats, we skinned and butchered the juvenile. The big queen was skinned as a cape as my teacher was going to have her mounted. He decided later to just have the hide tanned into a rug. He asked me if I wanted it but I told him no thanks, the juvenile meat was good enough and he let me hunt his property for nothing, so I was set. 

We had come full circle this bug cat and me, she had her chance at me during the winter and didn't take it, I didn't let my chance slip by so easily.


----------



## Rat

I remembered this one while typing my last one...

*Lachuza*

High school, Wayne, Chris and me were at Brown Bottom; a favorite place of ours for catfishing and shooting nutrea. On this particular summer night we had just finished up clearing our hog traps on Mr. Hutto's place; which was close to Brown Bottom. We had caught a few pigs and sold them earlier that day so we had money to get beer and tequila. We headed to Brown Bottom while there was still light out and waited for our "runner" to bring us the goods. Gilbert showed up just before dark with our beer and tequila, we offered for him to stay, fish and drink with us if he wanted; he declined, said it's not a good night to be out. 

So there we were, nice big fire, plenty of libations, good fishing and good friends. Chris was right in the middle of trying to chop down a tree with a hatchet, I was leaned back in front of the fire watching the poles and Wayne was sitting on the cooler trying to get batteries into the music maker; Wayne didn't go anywhere without Metallica. 

Just about this time it sounded like a huge bird flew over the tops of the trees, the stars went dark, and everything went silent; no frogs, no crickets, nothing. Even the fire seemed to dim down a little bit. We all noticed it, I stood up, we were all looking at each other like WTH when we heard a shriek, like a long drawn out wail with kind of a high pitched whistle at the end. 

Chris looked like the blood had been drained out of him; his eyes were wide with fear. Looking at both of us with stark raving fear in his eyes he said, "Don't say a word, and don't whistle back"!

Chris was a white guy, but he had been adopted by a great Mexican family; so he knew all the old Mexican legends and folk tales better than either of us. Still with that crazy look on his face he said, "It's Lachuza, and she's here to steal a soul, don't whistle back". 

Needless to say, we stood there, three dudes, in the woods, with a single shot .22, a couple cases of beer, a bottle of tequila and a hatchet; scared out of our wits. The tension was thick, like a wet blanket had been thrown over the whole campsite, you could almost smell the fear, it was palpable. 

After what seemed like a very long time, I looked up and, weirdly, the stars started to come back; but like a few at a time, a patch here, a patch there. Pretty soon a breeze blew in and it was over, the stars were back, the fire was brighter and we were back to having a good time on the river. Pretty soon Sand Man was ringing out down the river bottom and we were washing out the fear from the encounter with copious amounts of beer and tequila. 

The last lingering thing was the next morning. Chris always had milk in the morning and true to form he had a couple of pints in the cooler. The next morning when he opened one it was spoiled, not just spoiled but it looked really chunky like cottage cheese. For Chris it was definitive proof that we had been in the presence of a witch. 

The three of us spent many a night on the river together and never had anything like that happen again, but we never forgot it either.


----------



## Rat

*Helo Pad food plot*

From 1999-2003 I was on a lease that was about 6 miles from Fort Hood, the largest Army base in the States. We had two food plots on this place that had once been fields used to grow hay grazer; we had converted them to food plots when the new owners bought it and we secured the lease. 

Being close to Fort Hood we were used to helicopter fly overs; everything from the huge Schnooks to the little Kiowa, sometimes at not much more than tree top level. 

One nice morning I was setting on the small food plot; this food plot was totally surrounded by trees and even partially low fenced, it is very isolated. So I'm sitting in my stand watching a few deer in the plot when I hear a helo approaching. The helo, a nice big Blackhawk, clears the tree line, pulls up hovers for just a second and then starts to descend. I have no idea what is going on but it looks like they are about to land in the food plot, I mean right in the middle of the food plot. My mind is racing and I'm thinking maybe they are on a training run , maybe they have mechanical problems, but no. 

They hang up about 6 feet above the ground, the side door is already open, and there they are hoovering over the food plot. One of the soldiers jumps up from somewhere in the middle ranks, steps to the door, unbuttons his BDU trouser and takes a leak out of the side door! Pretty soon he takes his seat and they are off again, just that fast. If they saw me, they made no indication. 

From then on that food plot was known as the helo pad; but as far as I know it never happened again. One of the guys on the lease had a stencil made that looked like a Blackhawk taking a leak; they painted almost everything of mine with that stencil, my trailer, my jeep, my stands and, yes, even the bathroom door.


----------



## El Duderino

Dang Rat, you could write a book of short stories! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeremy K

Not so much a strange story but one I'll never forget. I had a good stand set up for the evening hunts and was seeing tons of activity around 30 minutes before sundown every evening. Then one night ,nothing comes out , the moon was set to be near full so I figured I would kick back in the stand and see if they were late or just not coming down . I hear some typical woods movement and start focusing on the location of the sound ,we'll here comes momma bear and 2 cubs with her ,by this time it's full on night time and the moon is out and I know that momma and the cubs just took the trail I needed to head down to get back. Needless to say I took the long way that night through the fields and walked the road home.


----------



## Rat

*Mind Tricks*

Circa 1988-89. In high school I had permission to hunt on a ranch just outside of my small town. The part of the ranch I could hunt was two sections, bordered by a highway on the East and a river on the North; it was fenced on three side, the river side was open. We hunted this place with headlamps for fur bearers during trapping season and we always had great luck; it was no unusual to take 20+ ***** and several ringtail on a good night. The only downfall was it required a LOT of walking as there were no roads on this section of the ranch. 

The evening began like any other; we parked the truck at the Southeast corner and entered through a water gap. The plan, as usual, was to hunt South to North; ending up at the river where we could cross and head to town to get the Scout and drive back to the truck when the hunt was over. Daniel and I had done this many times. The great thing about this particular section is it has a great big antenna array on top of the mountain, which was pretty big for the Texas hill Country. The antenna enabled me to quickly orient a topo map for navigation. This meant we could spend more time hunting and less time paying attention to where we were. 

It had been a good night of hunting and we had bagged several big ***** and a few ringtail. We skinned them on the spot and carried the hides strung on a lanyard; each sharing half the load. 

We usually hunted right to the river and used the river to handrail to the highway; then we would walk the highway back to town and get the Scout. Tonight though, because we had done so well, we decided to cut it short. So instead of hitting the river like usual, I pulled out the map, oriented the map, got a quick bearing and we headed out. In hindsight, it seems so silly, but at the time it was bewildering...

After walking for a time we both thought we should be at the river by now, but we weren't. Sure that we were on the right track we just continued walking. Now this isn't like trail walking or hiking. We were busting brush, cross country, up and down sharp draws, fighting cedar breaks and ankle busting rocks the whole way. 

We were quickly becoming frustrated and probably a little dehydrated. I again consulted the map and again made the determination that we were on the right track, Daniel also agreed. The night was pretty dark by now, the moon was gone and we were nearing exhaustion. As we came down a long draw we hit the river and a road; and this is where sanity took flight. 

The river was on the wrong side of us, left side instead of right side and there shouldn't be a caliche road anywhere near this location; at least not without crossing a fence along the way. But, it was a road and we were sure we could figure it out, still determined we were on the right course and the map was somehow screwed up, we started walking the road. Heading what we though was West, toward town. After about 15 minutes we came to a gate we recognized, which was, again, on the wrong side of the road; it should have been on our right, but it was on our left. 

For some reason, neither of our brains could grasp the fact that, at some point, we had gotten 180 degrees off our course; even with this cold hard gate telling us we were wrong, we both just KNEW we were right. 

Exhausted, bloody and dehydrated we decided to head back to the river crossing for water and to sleep it off. We slept on the river for the remaining hour or so of darkness and awoke hours later with a new lease on life. We built a fire, shot a turtle and a nutria, ate both for breakfast and decided to head out down the road toward town. With sleep, food and water we knew exactly where we were; about 4 miles due East of town on Dry Creek road. Not long after we started walking we got a ride from Earl.

When we arrived at The Store one of the ranch hands from the place we had been hunting was waiting on us. He had seen my truck at the water gap and had come to check on us. 

To this day I can't wrap my head around how we got so lost on a tract of land we were very familiar with. And what's worse, is that my brain was lying to me the whole time! To end up where we were we had to cross a fence, but neither Daniel or I remember crossing a fence. 

Daniel and I learned a lot about ourselves that night; but what I have always kept with me, and has saved be countless times since, is to always trust the map and compass. Your brain will tell you lies to make the world fit your perspective, the map and compass will never lead you astray. 

But it was worth it, the furrier came on Sunday and we made close to $600 that night with the hides.

Even though it was a hard lesson to learn, we were paid well to learn it!


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

2005 elk hunting in Colorado. 

Guy in camp shoots a 340" bull. Nothing unusual about that except it was the largest bull ever taken on this ranch. When he and his guide were closing in on the bull it was bugling all morning and did not appear to be moving. As they got within about 100 yards of the bull the guide after watching the bull for several minutes with binoculars determined the bull was completely blind! They snuck up to within 20 yards of the bull and the guy shot him with his bow. (I thought they should have gotten within a few feet and posed for pictures with it before shooting!) At the shot they said the bull be completely nuts running into trees, etc. 

Of course, we talked all week about if that was fair chase, ethical, etc. I say yes. They fairly and legally stalked up on the bull and it would not have survived in the wild being blind. It had one eye that appeared to be totally gray and the other had a fresh wound and was poked out while fighting another bull. Crazy!!

I sent the guy this pic after the hunt that I doctored up for him...


----------



## Ham_Bone79

Was strange and scary at the same time.

Last year me and my family were hunting a WMA locally and well after dark we decided to go ride through the woods. Well while doing this our boys wanted to ride in the back of the truck and run the spot light which is totally legal here as long as no firearms are in the vehicle. Well while out we came up on a huge antlered deer standing about 20 yards off the road well was acting very, very strange standing perfectly still all but slow very jerky head movements and a tail flicker every now and then. Well my little boy through a stick at it and all of the sudden all these bright lights came from all around the woods lit everything up blue and white well needless to say we got out of there fast and these dang lights seemed to chase us around for bit. Was a scary moment in the wood was sure glad those ALIENS didn’t abduct us and to top it all off they hypnotized that deer to fool us strange and scary.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

Ham_Bone79 said:


> Was strange and scary at the same time.
> 
> Last year me and my family were hunting a WMA locally and well after dark we decided to go ride through the woods. Well while doing this our boys wanted to ride in the back of the truck and run the spot light which is totally legal here as long as no firearms are in the vehicle. Well while out we came up on a huge antlered deer standing about 20 yards off the road well was acting very, very strange standing perfectly still all but slow very jerky head movements and a tail flicker every now and then. Well my little boy through a stick at it and all of the sudden all these bright lights came from all around the woods lit everything up blue and white well needless to say we got out of there fast and these dang lights seemed to chase us around for bit. Was a scary moment in the wood was sure glad those ALIENS didn’t abduct us and to top it all off they hypnotized that deer to fool us strange and scary.


RoboDeer?


----------



## Sneaky1

Ham_Bone79 said:


> Was strange and scary at the same time.
> 
> Last year me and my family were hunting a WMA locally and well after dark we decided to go ride through the woods. Well while doing this our boys wanted to ride in the back of the truck and run the spot light which is totally legal here as long as no firearms are in the vehicle. Well while out we came up on a huge antlered deer standing about 20 yards off the road well was acting very, very strange standing perfectly still all but slow very jerky head movements and a tail flicker every now and then. Well my little boy through a stick at it and all of the sudden all these bright lights came from all around the woods lit everything up blue and white well needless to say we got out of there fast and these dang lights seemed to chase us around for bit. Was a scary moment in the wood was sure glad those ALIENS didn’t abduct us and to top it all off they hypnotized that deer to fool us strange and scary.


My first thought was conservation department trying to catch poachers

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rackmasterlgw

> El Duderino
> Dang Rat, you could write a book of short stories! Thanks for sharing.


Lol. He just did. Good stuff.


----------



## duckaholic

Long story shortened...... I have a spot in the mountain where three big ridges run down into a valley. Little bit of a walk in from where I park and no cell service. Honestly since the first time I scouted it with my German Shepherd that is protection trained it had a odd feel to it. But after checking the cams and seeing the monster 8pt I didn't care and hunted it anyway. One morning before daylight I get out of the truck and hear what sounds like two wood axe handles being hit together. Thought it was wind but there was none. Later that week I stand up at dark to start climbing down. Soon as my bow touches the ground I hear that same knock but up above me on the mountain. The ridges and mountain are pretty open pine and hardwoods can see over 100yrd in spots but down on the trail in back to the truck the brush is so thick you can't see anything. Too much tv and stories here had me going. Fast forward a couple weeks and it's last weekend of muzzle loading. It had been raining off and on the next day and I had 2hrs of light left and you can't kill them on the couch. Gf wanted to go so I took a buddies gun and let the gf take my TC. We get out the truck and cross the creek and I point my barrel at a shape in the fine gravel/sediment in trail and whisper bigfoot track. Gf said what is that? I said bogfoot track I done told ya! She said really look!!! I look close and must admit it did look like an actual track..... I get her situated at my climber and slip down the ridge. It's a steady light rain and I find a small hickory with large leafs low to ground and sit under it with back against pine tree. I was there maybe 15min when I see the big 8 less then 15yrds away. His head goes behind a tree I raise the gun cock the hammer and he froze. Takes two steps backwards (never seen a deer back up) I can already see calling everyone to see him. Put the cross hairs on the shoulder and booooom fire smoke everywhere I hear him crashing. I reload and go to where he was standing. No hair. No blood. I know I didn't miss. The back of the power belt is laying there with no sign of a hit. I go get the gf come back and look, nothing. Have to drive out and get a guy with a good dog. Dog takes about 15minutes (still raining) he starts up mountain and finds blood about 200yards from where I shot him. Knowing that's not good..... gf stays at last blood, guy with dog is above me still on a trail I'm in middle looking for more blood. I get too far from gf to see her light the way the mountain is shaped and guy with dog is out of sight and I can barely hear him when he yells. Somewhere between me and him there is a loud crash like a tree falling or a log really and crashing down towards me. I'm shining light trying to see if I'm fixing to have to run down mountain like Indiana Jones ran from that boulder. I never saw anything. Went back to the gf and she was shook up from it. I told her this deer isn't worth us getting hurt over. Finally get the guy with the dog tell him throw in the towel. Next day I went back and looked again. No deer and no log or tree on the ground or fresh disturbances. Strange place that usually gives me the willys. My buddy I took up there a couple times and I'd ask where he wanted to go and it was never there. Told me it gave him the willies like the hair on back of neck stand up. I'll be there again this year.


----------



## Westkill21

Rocks..?


----------



## duckaholic

If it was rock it's more like boulders. Like I said it sounded like a TREE falling and then rolling down


----------



## catstalker

Some of these stories can really get a fella thinking!

The most unusual thing I had ever participated in took place the day after a huge rain, my buddy and I had been hiking along a small creek and took a rest on a log just off the trail. 
We are sitting there drinking water and suddenly there is a god awfully loud crack. I whip around only to see a huge oak tree falling right towards us! It quickly spans the creek and the both of us dive, literally into a bush a few feet away. An almighty thud resounds as it hits, within a foot of where we'd just been sitting! I've never seen or heard a tree fall before or since, so I consider this a quite odd event.


----------



## Creed man

Tagged for later


----------



## duckaholic

It's almost season......


----------



## MXLord327

ttt


----------



## Hower08

I would have to go out on a limb and say a deer


----------



## gbienvenu

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

I can finally add to this thread. Short range weapons season is in and I decided to sit my stand in hopes of filling my doe tag before November. About an hour before dark the 14 yr old neighbor girl comes walking across the field and plunks down in the weeds about 100 yards from me with a crossbow. Not too much later a small buck with two red ear tags comes strolling right up to her, I mean within feet. It sees her and bolts out about 10 yards and looks at her. She shoots and hits it high in the back, it runs 50 yards from my stand and stands there watching her. She grabs her cell phone and starts screaming she shot a buck and for her dad to get down there. She then goes running into the weeds and comes face to face with the buck who just stands there looking at her. Surprised and surprisingly she makes a good shot this time and it runs and dies 15 yards from my tree. She goes running over to her dad who is coming across the field. I climbed out of my tree and whistle that the deer is over here, she never knew I was there. As her dad walks up on the deer he says "you shot the pet". Apparently the farmer caught it last summer while cutting hay, took it home, bottle fed it and put cattle tags in its ears. No wonder it just stood there looking at her, I think I've seen it all now.


----------



## widow maker 223

Haha thats good chit.


----------



## jlh42581

Lol wow

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder

I'd be like Sargeant Shultz


----------



## ron2714

A few years ago on a rifle hunt, we just finished walking some CRP with no luck. I'm the last back to the Suburban, head to the back of it to grab a cold drink from the cooler, and there is my buddy, pants around his ankles, sitting on one of those trailer hitch bumper dumpers, taking a s__t!


----------



## Duckman89

Lol


----------



## JCW

Not a creepy crazy story, but it creeped me out. I hunt near a creek that overflows it's banks often during the rainy season. As I walk through the woods, there are all sorts of stuff washed up from people's houses. There aren't any houses for many miles from where I hunt. I see all sorts of balls stuck in the brush, and plastic toys and such. I always hope I don't come across something that requires the attention of the authorities! On one hunt, I was sitting in my tree, and kept hearing something making a bumping noise. It spooked me at first, but it was fairly consistent, so I thought maybe it's the wind or water. After my hunt, I went to investigate. I found an empty cooler stuck in some brush next to a tree floating in the water. The wind was making it pound against the tree, so I was relieved to find that I was spooked for nothing! Oh, and I have to walk by a graveyard to get to my stand, so I didn't know if it was one of the "locals" making the noise!


----------



## SDMac

Wow. Great thread. Just spent the better part of 2 days reading the whole thing.


----------



## GeeQ

Kudos to Rat on some great stories. It is nice to see such well-written tales on an internet forum where improper grammar, poor spelling and run-on sentences have become the norm.


----------



## FIZZY

ironman_gq said:


> Watched a squirrel kill and eat a bird once


I thought I was the only one who saw that. I never look at squirrels the same after that.


----------



## kgm2431

A couple of years ago sitting in my tree stand and I hear a buzzing sound and I cant make out where it is coming from. After looking all around I looked above me and there was a drone hovering at the tree top. After a minute or so it left and later when I got back to my cousins house he tells me his neighbor is in the FBI and it was probably him. Never found out if it was him or not....


----------



## rhs341

kgm2431 said:


> A couple of years ago sitting in my tree stand and I hear a buzzing sound and I cant make out where it is coming from. After looking all around I looked above me and there was a drone hovering at the tree top. After a minute or so it left and later when I got back to my cousins house he tells me his neighbor is in the FBI and it was probably him. Never found out if it was him or not....


I would be shocked if there is anyone employed by the FBI intelligent enough to operate a drone !


----------



## MI1

rhs341 said:


> I would be shocked if there is anyone employed by the FBI intelligent enough to operate a drone !


There are a couple.


sent from NASA


----------



## mx482

Several years ago I hunted early morning. I got to my spot before sunrise and used a flashlight to dress by the side of my vehicle. As I was putting on my wool jacket, I felt like something was tugging on my back. As I look over my shoulder as best I could, I see a hawk that is on my shoulder. It must have been attracted to the flashlight. It really freaked me out as it was pitch black and the surprise of it all. As I attempted to extricate myself from the jacket he flapped his wings to compensate for my movements. He is dug in good. I got the jacket off and he got into my vehicle from the open door I'm guessing. It must have been the light again. I didn't know he was in there for awhile. He was now perched on my steering wheel. I saw him when I closed the door. So now he is in a closed vehicle. It wasn't until then, I could get a good look at what was causing all of this. Thank goodness it was a sparrow hawk and not a redtail hawk. I was able to get the drivers side window open and shoo him out from the back cargo gate. It is funny now but not then. Terrifying because I didn't know what I was wrestling with.


----------



## Duckman89

I am very gun safe but I would probably put a 9 in the side of my truck if a hawk grabbed my back in the dark lol


----------



## SDMac

I have a 2 man stand that came with a rain cover that the sides roll down on to make it kind of like a blind when it is rainy or windy. Well, one morning I took my daughter out as she was trying to get her first deer kill. It was a cold and frosty morning, and every now and then, a small twig or something would fall on top of the canopy. Not making a big noise, but definitely noise. Well it happens again and my daughter said to me, "what is that?" I say it was probably just a twig or a leaf. she says no, it's a bird. I said no, it is just a twig or something. She more emphatically says, no its a bird, I am looking right at it. Well, directly over my head (approx 2 ft) it was an owl sitting on the canopy. I could have reached up and grabbed it. Then it plopped down on a branch directly behind my head. It was not a huge owl, but still pretty big. it was amazing that the only sound it made when it landed was just a slight noise. It was very cool, and my daughter still talks about it. Did not see any deer that day, but it is still a cherished memory with my daughter and a great day in the woods. Some of my best hunting memories do not include harvesting an animal.


----------



## Missouri Hunter

The first time I heard a bobcat in the woods I ALMOST honestly convinced myself it was a woman screaming and wanted to get down and go see what the problem was. I knew what I was hearing but it was so intense of a sound it scared me to death and honestly thought I might have to go save a woman's life.


----------



## boonez40

ktmbutch said:


> once while on my rifle stand a hillside looking across the valley spotting deer on the other I watched a truck come up the valley dirt road. this is odd cause the road is very rough. Watching through my binocs this guy gets out in camo overalls and looks around(he had no idea I was watching)he walks with his feet far apart toward the stream. This is Dec in WV the guy drops his overalls and undresses and it becomes apparent what he really needed was a toilet 10 minutes earlier. I enjoyed the entertainment as he washed off in that COLD stream and clean out his pants and change into new. The only thing that could have made this better would be if I new who it was. Really funny stuff


If not for the truck part, it could have been me after eating chili the night before. Ever try to get out of a harness and climb down a tree in a climber before you crap yourself because you are hardcore hunter and you waited 5 minutes longer than you should have. There is a point of no return.

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter33

Bump! Thanks for all the great stories! Keep em comin'!


----------



## SamW

ttt


----------



## rattlinman

Just stumbled onto this thread. Memories are funny in that some significant are easily lost while seemingly insignificant linger in the brain for some reason. My story has lingered in my brain since childhood, even though I couldn't tell you what I had for breakfast. I'm 47 and this happened when I was 12 - 14, but I still remember the guys face to this day. Funny how the human brain works, but to my story.

As stated, maybe 12-14 years old, only my second year allowed to deer hunt without my father by my side. Dad had sat me near the edge of a draw that deer liked to cut across to use a saddle nearby. We were hunting on private land in Willow Springs MO, about an hour and half from where we lived. It was a family affair, all of my uncles hunted with us and we had family friends who lived near there.

The afternoon drags on with a few shots ringing out around and only one deer that was running a marathon comes through with no hope of a shot. Sun is starting to get close to the horizon, that magical time when deer start to move. Suddenly, I'm startled by a man slipping past me 10 ft to my right headed into the draw. I was in orange, he is in orange, but he had no hat and wearing blue jeans. He literally never made a sound and apparently didn't see me and he slides past me walking hunkered into the draw. It caught me off guard that he snuck up on me so quiet, so he's maybe 15 yards away when I say "hey", to let him know I'm there. He stops, twists toward me and looks right at me. He has short black hair with a couple of days scruff, kinda rough looking. 

He raises his finger to his pursed lips and says "shhhh" like I'm going to scare the deer off. Then he turns back the direction he was going and goes on down into the ditch. As I watch him slip silently into the ditch, I realize he has no gun, but then disappears into the ditch. I wait for him to go up the other side, he never does. I'm mildly irritated now because he was headed the direction I expected to see deer. I stand up and walk a few steps so I can see the bottom, he's gone. So now I'm thinking he went on down the draw and I sit back down.

At dark I meet my Dad at the truck and tell him the story. "Must be one of the neighbors crossing fences" and we head up to the house and met everyone else. I tell them the story, we go eat, blah blah, head back to the house. That evening we are watching tv, I'm not really paying attention because we are watching the news. A tragic story comes on about a local Willow Springs guy killed in a car accident the evening before. They are talking about the wreck and that he was an avid deer hunter as they flash a picture of him standing by the tailgate of a truck holding up a buck. I kinda of look up and I'm completely speechless as it's the guy I saw that afternoon. But this guy had been dead for several hours before I saw him. I'm frantic, telling me Dad I saw this guy....that's the guy...Dad and my uncles are kinda poking fun...saying it must have been a ghost. I'm telling you, to this day, I can see his face and it was the same guy. In the picture he was wearing the same clothes he had on when I saw him.

Dad asked me if I wanted to hunt the same place tomorrow, I said no and never hunted that spot ever again. We lost permission to hunt there many years ago, but the memory of that is forever burned in my head.


----------



## kowboy17

rattlinman said:


> Just stumbled onto this thread. Memories are funny in that some significant are easily lost while seemingly insignificant linger in the brain for some reason. My story has lingered in my brain since childhood, even though I couldn't tell you what I had for breakfast. I'm 47 and this happened when I was 12 - 14, but I still remember the guys face to this day. Funny how the human brain works, but to my story.
> 
> As stated, maybe 12-14 years old, only my second year allowed to deer hunt without my father by my side. Dad had sat me near the edge of a draw that deer liked to cut across to use a saddle nearby. We were hunting on private land in Willow Springs MO, about an hour and half from where we lived. It was a family affair, all of my uncles hunted with us and we had family friends who lived near there.
> 
> The afternoon drags on with a few shots ringing out around and only one deer that was running a marathon comes through with no hope of a shot. Sun is starting to get close to the horizon, that magical time when deer start to move. Suddenly, I'm startled by a man slipping past me 10 ft to my right headed into the draw. I was in orange, he is in orange, but he had no hat and wearing blue jeans. He literally never made a sound and apparently didn't see me and he slides past me walking hunkered into the draw. It caught me off guard that he snuck up on me so quiet, so he's maybe 15 yards away when I say "hey", to let him know I'm there. He stops, twists toward me and looks right at me. He has short black hair with a couple of days scruff, kinda rough looking.
> 
> He raises his finger to his pursed lips and says "shhhh" like I'm going to scare the deer off. Then he turns back the direction he was going and goes on down into the ditch. As I watch him slip silently into the ditch, I realize he has no gun, but then disappears into the ditch. I wait for him to go up the other side, he never does. I'm mildly irritated now because he was headed the direction I expected to see deer. I stand up and walk a few steps so I can see the bottom, he's gone. So now I'm thinking he went on down the draw and I sit back down.
> 
> At dark I meet my Dad at the truck and tell him the story. "Must be one of the neighbors crossing fences" and we head up to the house and met everyone else. I tell them the story, we go eat, blah blah, head back to the house. That evening we are watching tv, I'm not really paying attention because we are watching the news. A tragic story comes on about a local Willow Springs guy killed in a car accident the evening before. They are talking about the wreck and that he was an avid deer hunter as they flash a picture of him standing by the tailgate of a truck holding up a buck. I kinda of look up and I'm completely speechless as it's the guy I saw that afternoon. But this guy had been dead for several hours before I saw him. I'm frantic, telling me Dad I saw this guy....that's the guy...Dad and my uncles are kinda poking fun...saying it must have been a ghost. I'm telling you, to this day, I can see his face and it was the same guy. In the picture he was wearing the same clothes he had on when I saw him.
> 
> Dad asked me if I wanted to hunt the same place tomorrow, I said no and never hunted that spot ever again. We lost permission to hunt there many years ago, but the memory of that is forever burned in my head.



I just shi$ my pants. thank you.


----------



## mx482

Whoa!


----------



## daves1164

Got attacked by a dang owl climbing a tree one morning this year!!


----------



## joshtaylor

That's a good story,you should find out if they found a body lol


----------



## River420Bottom

kowboy17 said:


> I just shi$ my pants. thank you.


X2 that one got me


----------



## link06

rattlinman said:


> Just stumbled onto this thread. Memories are funny in that some significant are easily lost while seemingly insignificant linger in the brain for some reason. My story has lingered in my brain since childhood, even though I couldn't tell you what I had for breakfast. I'm 47 and this happened when I was 12 - 14, but I still remember the guys face to this day. Funny how the human brain works, but to my story.
> 
> As stated, maybe 12-14 years old, only my second year allowed to deer hunt without my father by my side. Dad had sat me near the edge of a draw that deer liked to cut across to use a saddle nearby. We were hunting on private land in Willow Springs MO, about an hour and half from where we lived. It was a family affair, all of my uncles hunted with us and we had family friends who lived near there.
> 
> The afternoon drags on with a few shots ringing out around and only one deer that was running a marathon comes through with no hope of a shot. Sun is starting to get close to the horizon, that magical time when deer start to move. Suddenly, I'm startled by a man slipping past me 10 ft to my right headed into the draw. I was in orange, he is in orange, but he had no hat and wearing blue jeans. He literally never made a sound and apparently didn't see me and he slides past me walking hunkered into the draw. It caught me off guard that he snuck up on me so quiet, so he's maybe 15 yards away when I say "hey", to let him know I'm there. He stops, twists toward me and looks right at me. He has short black hair with a couple of days scruff, kinda rough looking.
> 
> He raises his finger to his pursed lips and says "shhhh" like I'm going to scare the deer off. Then he turns back the direction he was going and goes on down into the ditch. As I watch him slip silently into the ditch, I realize he has no gun, but then disappears into the ditch. I wait for him to go up the other side, he never does. I'm mildly irritated now because he was headed the direction I expected to see deer. I stand up and walk a few steps so I can see the bottom, he's gone. So now I'm thinking he went on down the draw and I sit back down.
> 
> At dark I meet my Dad at the truck and tell him the story. "Must be one of the neighbors crossing fences" and we head up to the house and met everyone else. I tell them the story, we go eat, blah blah, head back to the house. That evening we are watching tv, I'm not really paying attention because we are watching the news. A tragic story comes on about a local Willow Springs guy killed in a car accident the evening before. They are talking about the wreck and that he was an avid deer hunter as they flash a picture of him standing by the tailgate of a truck holding up a buck. I kinda of look up and I'm completely speechless as it's the guy I saw that afternoon. But this guy had been dead for several hours before I saw him. I'm frantic, telling me Dad I saw this guy....that's the guy...Dad and my uncles are kinda poking fun...saying it must have been a ghost. I'm telling you, to this day, I can see his face and it was the same guy. In the picture he was wearing the same clothes he had on when I saw him.
> 
> Dad asked me if I wanted to hunt the same place tomorrow, I said no and never hunted that spot ever again. We lost permission to hunt there many years ago, but the memory of that is forever burned in my head.


That's pretty freaky for sure!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## posco

Ever stubble across an outhouse on your own land you didn't put there? This one showed up on a friends property six or seven years ago. He owns twelve hundred acres and this thing showed up out of the blue and he has no idea who put it there. 

It's weathered over time but it's clear whoever put it there intended on using it. They placed it in a small clearing just off a logging road about midway through his property.


----------



## Live4hunting

One afternoon while hunting near a local park, 2 people came in to my little clearing and spread out a blanket. Just as I was going to say something about no place for a picnic they started to undress. Needless to say there I am watching the dirty from 20 yards out. Just could not resist after the finished I started clapping and yelled out "next time get a room am trying to hunt here", never saw 2 people grab all their **** so fast and run naked hopping through the woods as they stepped on every stick and rock out there.

fox and doe walking up and down the same trail at 10 feet stopped and had a 5 minute stare down then both side stepped to their right passed each other and went on their way.


----------



## conquestador

I can explain it, but it WAS strange. About 30 years ago I was returning from clearing out a stand. I'm walking down a snow mobile trail with a pack on my back carrying a bow saw and hammer. Both sides of the trail were impenetrable with heavy brush. A couple hundred yards and around a curve I look up and I'm extremely startled by a couple engaged in "the deed." At first I thought she was being assaulted but in a moment I realized it was mutual. If I tried to back out I would have had to go a half mile out of my way and I was short on time so my only option was to walk by them. As I was approaching, she becomes aware of my presence and says something to the guy. Now I don't know what to do and my options are limited and I am armed with a hammer and saw if I had to resort to them. Thinking back, I'm sure they were more startled than I was. As I passed them I got as far to the side of the trail that I could, all of about 5' and I said something like, "Don't be startled." and continued on my way to a Saturday evening dinner at my in-laws.


----------



## SamW

Great stories!


----------



## elvspec

Catching folks in the act seems to be fairly common. I caught a couple once when i lived in Colorado. Had jumped off a trail to shortcut back to my truck. Crossed a fence and there they were going at it, naked legs and butt in the air. Didn't have the heart to ruin the fun so I went back and took the long way around.

On another occasion when I was a kid my Dad and I were frogging in a swamp on the edge of New Orleans. Middle of the night walking around in the swamp pretty far in with no moon. we weren't having any luck so my Dad said "wait here I'm gonna make a quick loop and come back around and get you". Well, he comes back and says "you gotta see this". I had no idea what it might be, so we walk about 100 yds. There we found where someone made a clearing and they had left a circle of trees about 40 feet in diameter. The trees that formed the circle were cut at about 8' and the center of the 8' sections had been cut square so they appeared like posts still attached to the stumps. In the center of the circle was a big red candle about 4' tall with a green wax flame on top of it. My old man hardly seemed phased, just said "sort of weird huh?". Then we continued frogging. As for myself I kept waiting for the big black guy that used to do the 7-UP commercials to step out from behind a tree with a machete. Don't think my Dad and I ever talked about seeing that at all after now that I think about it.


----------



## rackfreak210

I was checking my trail cameras last weekend and this was lying a couple feet off of the lane that i walk down to hunt/check cameras. I have walked down this path 10-15 times this year between hunting and checking cameras and there is no way that I wouldn't have seen it. Gave me the willies!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCW

rackfreak210 said:


> I was checking my trail cameras last weekend and this was lying a couple feet off of the lane that i walk down to hunt/check cameras. I have walked down this path 10
> 
> I hunt in bottom land near a creek that overflows it's banks every time we get a good rain. I see stuff like this all the time, and it still creeps me out. I guess the stuff I see washed down from the neighborhoods up the creek.


----------



## shedantler2

ttt


----------



## Coyote B

This happened to my dad, he posts on the site, but I haven't seen the story posted.

Him and my grandfather were camping in a pop-up trailer at a campsite on the Guadalupe river. It was late winter so the campsite was completely empty besides them, and they parked in one of the middle sites. The camp was basically a Caliche gravel parking lot, probably 200 yards by 200 yards, very well lit.

In the middle of the night my dad woke up to a knocking...thinking he was dreaming he sat there and listened. Again knocking. My grandfather yelled. "Who's there?". Which confirmed my dad wasnt just hearing things. Not to mention my grandfather had poor hearing, so it was loud enough to wake him. My dad grabbed his pistol, and opened the door (maybe a few seconds after the second knock - pop-ups arent exactly huge). Nothing. No footsteps, no animals, nothing. They looked in the truck, under the RV, on top of the RV.

They never could explain it and continued their trip without issue. I remember hearing that the original family that settled the land (the old house was right near the campsite) were killed by Indians, but that may have just been a story they told kids to add the trill of camping.


----------



## 4X4HD

up.


----------



## Rat

mx482's story reminded me of this one. 

*When Hawks Attack!*

Several years ago I had a lease in Kempner; for such a small lease it had a great deer population and plenty of hogs as well. I was hunting a small food plot we called the Bean; it was shaped like a kidney bean. We also had a protein feeder in this plot at the end opposite the stand I was hunting. I was about 15' up a tree sitting in a Woodsey Too stand, in my early season clothes. 

I had my quiver detached from my bow and it was hanging on the tree trunk next to me with about 8 arrows fletched with white feathers. My bow was hanging just in front of me and slightly left, with an arrow nocked. 

After a bit I see a huge Redtailed hawk swoop in and light in a tree across from me. She was about 80 yards or so away right on the edge of the field. As I was watching her a few minutes later she took flight. As she dropped and then lined out I thought, "This is going to be so cool, I'm going to see a hawk catch a rabbit!"

About halfway across the field she made a couple of big flaps with her wings and adjusted course. It required a few milliseconds, but eventually my brain caught up to what my eyes were seeing; she was coming for me! 

As she started her ascent towards me I could do nothing. I had no previous experience for what was happening, so like a passenger on a runaway train, I just sat there. Her approach was fast, just to my left, talons out and BAM, right into my quiver full of arrows! This is the point my previously frozen body sprung into action. Flailing about, and screaming like a school girl, I managed to nock my bow off the hanger and drop my binos to the ground. 

The hawk was eerily calm, she had lit on a limb in the tree next to me and was looking me over like I was some two headed freak. I few seconds later she was gone and I was alone in the tree with my still pounding heart; but everything else was on the ground. 

My guess is she had keyed in on the white feathers of my arrows and thought they were a pigeon or dove or something. 

As I made my way on the ground picking up my gear I realized something; I now knew how a rabbit feels when a hawk is bearing down in it!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

I found this tree last year while scouting

It's not photo shopped











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OK Cowboy

I have several stories I will need to share sometime from witnessing a murder, to seeing juevenile beavers a mile from water, to watching a bobcat try to ambush deer 20 yards in front of me, to being confused as Big Foot with a local reporter out in the woods throwing rocks and shooting guns my direction.


----------



## OK Cowboy

OK Cowboy said:


> I have several stories I will need to share sometime from witnessing a murder, to seeing juevenile beavers a mile from water, to watching a bobcat try to ambush deer 20 yards in front of me, to being confused as Big Foot with a local reporter out in the woods throwing rocks and shooting guns my direction.


Also, I saw a hybrid large cat that are illegal to own in the USA. Probably got away from someone with too much oil money. Also got to watch an owl eat breakfast 3 foot from the stand I was sitting in with my son. I will start with the murder sometime, and go from there. The one with the local reporter was funny, and they had no clue.


----------



## 4X4HD

OK Cowboy said:


> Also, I saw a hybrid large cat that are illegal to own in the USA. Probably got away from someone with too much oil money. Also got to watch an owl eat breakfast 3 foot from the stand I was sitting in with my son. I will start with the murder sometime, and go from there. The one with the local reporter was funny, and they had no clue.


Can't wait to hear those stories!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1

this is my favorite thread.


----------



## MI1

OK Cowboy said:


> I have several stories I will need to share sometime from witnessing a murder, to seeing juevenile beavers a mile from water, to watching a bobcat try to ambush deer 20 yards in front of me, to being confused as Big Foot with a local reporter out in the woods throwing rocks and shooting guns my direction.


Can't wait for this contribution 
I'm in...hrab the popcorn bowl

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorVanes

Me and three buddies took off to the NE panhandle to chase turkeys in 2015. Through a game warden, we had met a nice old couple a few months prior to the trip that owned around 2000 acres. We offered them a little money in exchange to hunt, and they kindly offered us a place to stay on one of the parcels they owned. The house had been built in the 1800's when their family first bought the land and somewhat modernized over time. Though the place was outdated, it had a stove and some amenities, which made it a better option than the primitive camping that we had planned on.

The old man that we had been communicating with kindly showed us around the place when we made it into town. Something about the place was eery upon entry, but we chalked it up the age of the structure and were thankful for the kindness that had been expressed. The first night, my best friend (huge guy - D1 football player) stumbles into my room pale-faced. He said that he saw someone standing in the kitchen and came in to talk about morning plans thinking it was me. When he got close enough to see it wasn't me or any of our other buddies, he freaked. The other two guys in our party were already asleep. We were kind of shaken, but eventually settled down and blamed it on the one (or four) celebratory shots we had taken upon arriving.

Well, that whole night was full of disturbance. The old floors creaked all night with footsteps that weren't ours. As we stirred the next morning, we all quizzed each other about who was stumbling around all night. No one took responsibility. The next few nights were the same and we had committed to ourselves to stay out of the house until we were absolutely dead tired and ready to sleep. About the fourth night in, we were huddled around a campfire behind the house. When we were ready to go in the house, we discovered that it had been locked. Again, we blamed the last guy of the house who swore it wasn't him. We figured that we would just sleep in the SUV and then reach out to the old lawnowner in the morning. Much to our surprise, the door was unlocked at first light when checked again. We had literally tried everything to open that damn door the night before.

Strange stuff happened through the course of the week, but the craziest was when we were packed up and pulling out of the long gravel driveway. As we're backing out, we notice what looks like a face in the old sheer front window curtain. As everyone starts to focus on what is being pointed out, the image disappears and the curtain stirs. We all saw it without a shadow of doubt.

Believe what you want... I'm not a ghost guy myself. The hunting was unbelievable but you couldn't pay me enough to stay in that house again. I've never been so creeped out.


----------



## MI1

WarriorVanes said:


> Me and three buddies took off to the NE panhandle to chase turkeys in 2015. Through a game warden, we had met a nice old couple a few months prior to the trip that owned around 2000 acres. We offered them a little money in exchange to hunt, and they kindly offered us a place to stay on one of the parcels they owned. The house had been built in the 1800's when their family first bought the land and somewhat modernized over time. Though the place was outdated, it had a stove and some amenities, which made it a better option than the primitive camping that we had planned on.
> 
> The old man that we had been communicating with kindly showed us around the place when we made it into town. Something about the place was eery upon entry, but we chalked it up the age of the structure and were thankful for the kindness that had been expressed. The first night, my best friend (huge guy - D1 football player) stumbles into my room pale-faced. He said that he saw someone standing in the kitchen and came in to talk about morning plans thinking it was me. When he got close enough to see it wasn't me or any of our other buddies, he freaked. The other two guys in our party were already asleep. We were kind of shaken, but eventually settled down and blamed it on the one (or four) celebratory shots we had taken upon arriving.
> 
> Well, that whole night was full of disturbance. The old floors creaked all night with footsteps that weren't ours. As we stirred the next morning, we all quizzed each other about who was stumbling around all night. No one took responsibility. The next few nights were the same and we had committed to ourselves to stay out of the house until we were absolutely dead tired and ready to sleep. About the fourth night in, we were huddled around a campfire behind the house. When we were ready to go in the house, we discovered that it had been locked. Again, we blamed the last guy of the house who swore it wasn't him. We figured that we would just sleep in the SUV and then reach out to the old lawnowner in the morning. Much to our surprise, the door was unlocked at first light when checked again. We had literally tried everything to open that damn door the night before.
> 
> Strange stuff happened through the course of the week, but the craziest was when we were packed up and pulling out of the long gravel driveway. As we're backing out, we notice what looks like a face in the old sheer front window curtain. As everyone starts to focus on what is being pointed out, the image disappears and the curtain stirs. We all saw it without a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Believe what you want... I'm not a ghost guy myself. The hunting was unbelievable but you couldn't pay me enough to stay in that house again. I've never been so creeped out.


Great story
Dam cool

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4hunting

OK OKCowboys we are waiting...


----------



## OK Cowboy

First one - Witnessing a Murder - Saturday morning mid October 1989 (maybe 1988) 

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@35.3345087,-98.3602464,286m/data=!3m1!1e3

My bowhunting treestand was located on the west side in the NW corner of the field located in the link above. The field was planted in wheat with the field to the south in Love Grass. The gravel road entering the field from the highway was there back then as well. Across the highway were peanut fields that already had been harvested which also drew in coyotes and deer. There is also a creek across the highway, and a small Army Corp flood control pond to the south. Deer were always coming into this field in the area of my tree stand. 

The morning of the incident, I got there an hour and a half before sunup. I pulled over the hill on the gravel access road to park where no one could see my vehicle from the highway. We had the two properties to the west as well, so I could drive about a mile and a half off of the highway and get back to town via county roads.

Well, at about the prime time for the deer to come through about 15 minutes after sunup, I hear a truck really gunning it heading north on the highway, and driving eratic. It hit the gas hard across the highway from me and drove down into the field. I saw something get flung out the back of the truck but was attched via a rope. There were three guys in the back of the truck, and what appeared to be three in the front single cab truck. (details of number of ppl there may be fuzzy). I remember the left front tire come off the ground as it was turning right and plowing through the fence on the other side of the highway heading 1/4 the way to the creek. The truck stops, and everyone hops out and goes to kicking and swinging hard at the blob behind the truck. The blob turned out to be the guy they murdered. After about 15 minutes, that truck hauled it back south where it came from.

I wait about 30 minutes figuring I wouldn't see any deer and snuck back to my truck through the woods and drove back to town via the back roads coming in from the west rather than from the north. They never knew I was there. I told my dad what happened along with my uncle who owned the local boot and saddle shop. My uncle investigated what might have happened with the county. 

The whole group was illegal aliens up from Mexico working during peanut harvest. Appearantly the guy that was murdered had raped sister of the driver of the truck the night before, and they took their own justice out on him. They were affraid of going to authorities for fear of being deported. I believe the local law just sent them all back to Mexico anyway due to the circumstances.

I keep wondering if I could find a news article about the incident in archives of the local newspaper, but really don't want to drive 3 hours to do so. When I do go down there, I want to spend my time either hunting, fishing, or helping on the farm. 

We no longer have the property I was hunting in the family, but do still have land to the west of there.

I was only 18 or 19 when it happened.


----------



## browbuster

Not so much a single isolated event, but the general impossible toughness of hogs. We hunt with knock down power and hunting loads no weenie calibers. The things I see repeatedly are too much to believe unless you see it live someone always comes back saying 'what the crap??!!'. Modern day dinosaurs. Plus the breeding capabilities. We trap 12 months a year and hunt thermal and we are still losing the battle.


----------



## MI1

OK Cowboy said:


> First one - Witnessing a Murder - Saturday morning mid October 1989 (maybe 1988)
> 
> Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@35.3345087,-98.3602464,286m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> My bowhunting treestand was located on the west side in the NW corner of the field located in the link above. The field was planted in wheat with the field to the south in Love Grass. The gravel road entering the field from the highway was there back then as well. Across the highway were peanut fields that already had been harvested which also drew in coyotes and deer. There is also a creek across the highway, and a small Army Corp flood control pond to the south. Deer were always coming into this field in the area of my tree stand.
> 
> The morning of the incident, I got there an hour and a half before sunup. I pulled over the hill on the gravel access road to park where no one could see my vehicle from the highway. We had the two properties to the west as well, so I could drive about a mile and a half off of the highway and get back to town via county roads.
> 
> Well, at about the prime time for the deer to come through about 15 minutes after sunup, I hear a truck really gunning it heading north on the highway, and driving eratic. It hit the gas hard across the highway from me and drove down into the field. I saw something get flung out the back of the truck but was attched via a rope. There were three guys in the back of the truck, and what appeared to be three in the front single cab truck. (details of number of ppl there may be fuzzy). I remember the left front tire come off the ground as it was turning right and plowing through the fence on the other side of the highway heading 1/4 the way to the creek. The truck stops, and everyone hops out and goes to kicking and swinging hard at the blob behind the truck. The blob turned out to be the guy they murdered. After about 15 minutes, that truck hauled it back south where it came from.
> 
> I wait about 30 minutes figuring I wouldn't see any deer and snuck back to my truck through the woods and drove back to town via the back roads coming in from the west rather than from the north. They never knew I was there. I told my dad what happened along with my uncle who owned the local boot and saddle shop. My uncle investigated what might have happened with the county.
> 
> The whole group was illegal aliens up from Mexico working during peanut harvest. Appearantly the guy that was murdered had raped sister of the driver of the truck the night before, and they took their own justice out on him. They were affraid of going to authorities for fear of being deported. I believe the local law just sent them all back to Mexico anyway due to the circumstances.
> 
> I keep wondering if I could find a news article about the incident in archives of the local newspaper, but really don't want to drive 3 hours to do so. When I do go down there, I want to spend my time either hunting, fishing, or helping on the farm.
> 
> We no longer have the property I was hunting in the family, but do still have land to the west of there.
> 
> I was only 18 or 19 when it happened.


Dam

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OK Cowboy

browbuster said:


> Not so much a single isolated event, but the general impossible toughness of hogs. We hunt with knock down power and hunting loads no weenie calibers. The things I see repeatedly are too much to believe unless you see it live someone always comes back saying 'what the crap??!!'. Modern day dinosaurs. Plus the breeding capabilities. We trap 12 months a year and hunt thermal and we are still losing the battle.


We have found shooting them with a rifle halfway between the ear and shoulder on the neck puts them down fast. We just walk into their bedding area at mid day. What is crazy is you can comeback a few hours later and take more, or the following day. For bow season, I may bring an extra quiver on my side just for the hogs.


----------



## browbuster

OK Cowboy said:


> We have found shooting them with a rifle halfway between the ear and shoulder on the neck puts them down fast. We just walk into their bedding area at mid day. What is crazy is you can comeback a few hours later and take more, or the following day. For bow season, I may bring an extra quiver on my side just for the hogs.


Yea we get head shots on the first one, but once they scatter it's whatever you can do to put a reticle on fur moving at 20mph. We take turns on who shoots first so someone is always getting their first shot on a runner! Thermal is nuts they are so confused int he dark a few of them always end up running towards you. I had a couple last month that would have run right into me had I not heard them once they get under your field of view it's hard to track with 20 of them sprinting all over.


----------



## OK Cowboy

browbuster said:


> Yea we get head shots on the first one, but once they scatter it's whatever you can do to put a reticle on fur moving at 20mph. We take turns on who shoots first so someone is always getting their first shot on a runner! Thermal is nuts they are so confused int he dark a few of them always end up running towards you. I had a couple last month that would have run right into me had I not heard them once they get under your field of view it's hard to track with 20 of them sprinting all over.


I know what you mean. Our average shot is 2 to 5 yards with some of them growling at us. If we are over feeders, then the range spans out to 30 yards. I had 100 of them run by once when unloading at the truck to go to my stand. I got two with a bow at 10 yards. It is hard to figure those things out when they can be so smart to keep a tree between you and them when you are in a treestand then act so stupid with their bedding area.


----------



## browbuster

OMG 100 that's hilarious. I have to say the biggest misconception of hogs is that they are dumb from people who don't hunt them. Very ugly, annoying, costly etc. Impossible to pattern them like a buck. They cover huge territories. That said you can usually find out *when* they can be had and with thermal that is a game changer just keep moving. I've got hogs coming into my honey hole they have already driven out 2 nice bucks....gonna sit there this weekend and crack some skulls. Might be time for a bow season warm up. Oooh been meaning to try this going to take my old green light and put it on the stabilizer and see if I can pop one in the dark.


----------



## SB80

Ok so didn't witness this in the woods but kinda an unexplained trail cam pic. I took a pic of this when checking a card on my computer. Thought it was headlights at 4 in the morning shining my spot is the only reason I took a pic of it. This spot is exactly in the middle of BFE. 4 miles from the nearest road in the middle of tens of thousands of acres of pasture. Sent the pic to a buddy thinking what the hell how is there someone out here. Then I realized that the direction the light is coming from you can't get a vehicle there because of the fences and the terrain. So thought ok may be it was lightning at the same time the cam took a pic but the shadow line across there kinda cancels that out. So don't know what it is. My buddy replies to me and says hey it looks like there is an alien walking across the pasture in the top left corner lol. So I have attached a pic of the strange light and a pic of what the cam normally looks like at night and a pic of about 15 min before sunrise so u can see that what my buddy says looks like an alien isn't just a tree or a bush.


----------



## parker18

SB80 said:


> Ok so didn't witness this in the woods but kinda an unexplained trail cam pic. I took a pic of this when checking a card on my computer. Thought it was headlights at 4 in the morning shining my spot is the only reason I took a pic of it. This spot is exactly in the middle of BFE. 4 miles from the nearest road in the middle of tens of thousands of acres of pasture. Sent the pic to a buddy thinking what the hell how is there someone out here. Then I realized that the direction the light is coming from you can't get a vehicle there because of the fences and the terrain. So thought ok may be it was lightning at the same time the cam took a pic but the shadow line across there kinda cancels that out. So don't know what it is. My buddy replies to me and says hey it looks like there is an alien walking across the pasture in the top left corner lol. So I have attached a pic of the strange light and a pic of what the cam normally looks like at night and a pic of about 15 min before sunrise so u can see that what my buddy says looks like an alien isn't just a tree or a bush.


Definitely a juvenile bigfoot.


----------



## friedm1

SB80 said:


> Ok so didn't witness this in the woods but kinda an unexplained trail cam pic. I took a pic of this when checking a card on my computer. Thought it was headlights at 4 in the morning shining my spot is the only reason I took a pic of it. This spot is exactly in the middle of BFE. 4 miles from the nearest road in the middle of tens of thousands of acres of pasture. Sent the pic to a buddy thinking what the hell how is there someone out here. Then I realized that the direction the light is coming from you can't get a vehicle there because of the fences and the terrain. So thought ok may be it was lightning at the same time the cam took a pic but the shadow line across there kinda cancels that out. So don't know what it is. My buddy replies to me and says hey it looks like there is an alien walking across the pasture in the top left corner lol. So I have attached a pic of the strange light and a pic of what the cam normally looks like at night and a pic of about 15 min before sunrise so u can see that what my buddy says looks like an alien isn't just a tree or a bush.


maybe its the infamous Bake-Dizzle.


----------



## B-G-K

Ttt


----------



## Reelrydor

Only trail cam but cant imagine what it is? drone??? Rural area






One pic before with lights lower this is same area in daylight, only trees behind--


----------



## SB80

Insect flying by


----------



## KRONIIK

SB80 said:


> Insect flying by


Possible I suppose, but not like any moth I've ever seen in any of my nightime pics or vids. 
Repeated pattern of white squares in a straight line appears more like something manmade to me. 
But I have no clue what.


----------



## TheTracker

This walked past my stand last year.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj1187

Found this


----------



## db_whisperquiet

This thread is awesome and very entertaining. Came across it last night right before racking out, ended up being here for hours. I'm on my lunch break now and the first thing I did was come back here.


----------



## Early Ice

I saw a black panther once. I'm serious. I told no one. Then my buddy told me he saw one that same night about a week later. To this day I have no friggen clue what it was....Marquette Co WI. I don't know what it was....but it looked like a mountain lion but BLACK as night.


----------



## gypsy rover2

tagging this post....


----------



## jim p

It might be a plant. I have heard that some plants like marijuana give of heat signatures. 



SB80 said:


> Ok so didn't witness this in the woods but kinda an unexplained trail cam pic. I took a pic of this when checking a card on my computer. Thought it was headlights at 4 in the morning shining my spot is the only reason I took a pic of it. This spot is exactly in the middle of BFE. 4 miles from the nearest road in the middle of tens of thousands of acres of pasture. Sent the pic to a buddy thinking what the hell how is there someone out here. Then I realized that the direction the light is coming from you can't get a vehicle there because of the fences and the terrain. So thought ok may be it was lightning at the same time the cam took a pic but the shadow line across there kinda cancels that out. So don't know what it is. My buddy replies to me and says hey it looks like there is an alien walking across the pasture in the top left corner lol. So I have attached a pic of the strange light and a pic of what the cam normally looks like at night and a pic of about 15 min before sunrise so u can see that what my buddy says looks like an alien isn't just a tree or a bush.


----------



## rjs

A friend bought a farm several years ago. There was an old farm house on it that my buddy used as a place to stay when him and his boy went hunting. There have been some real strange things that have happened in and near the house, once the shower turned on by itself, another time a old night light that was plugged in to an outlet in the kitchen started working by itself. (it hadn't worked for 15 years) Me friends son has had his cell phone place calls when it was left laying unattended. 

One of the creepiest things that has happened was when my buddy and his boy were in the old garage, while they were inside working, a door leading to a storage area unlocked itself, opened up, paused then closed and relatched itself. The said the door hinges were rusty and would not move without considerable force. They said it kinda creeped them out.

The other instance was when my buddy was sitting in his chair in the living room of the house. His wife was in the kitchen making a bite to eat, when she turned to ask him if he wanted a sandwich she noticed that the rocking chair in the corner was rocking on its own. She said it kept rocking until she approached it. Funny thing was, nobody was within 10 feet of it. 

So far, a lot of stuff has happened in the old house, but nothing bad.


----------



## rackfreak210

rjs said:


> A friend bought a farm several years ago. There was an old farm house on it that my buddy used as a place to stay when him and his boy went hunting. There have been some real strange things that have happened in and near the house, once the shower turned on by itself, another time a old night light that was plugged in to an outlet in the kitchen started working by itself. (it hadn't worked for 15 years) Me friends son has had his cell phone place calls when it was left laying unattended.
> 
> One of the creepiest things that has happened was when my buddy and his boy were in the old garage, while they were inside working, a door leading to a storage area unlocked itself, opened up, paused then closed and relatched itself. The said the door hinges were rusty and would not move without considerable force. They said it kinda creeped them out.
> 
> The other instance was when my buddy was sitting in his chair in the living room of the house. His wife was in the kitchen making a bite to eat, when she turned to ask him if he wanted a sandwich she noticed that the rocking chair in the corner was rocking on its own. She said it kept rocking until she approached it. Funny thing was, nobody was within 10 feet of it.
> 
> So far, a lot of stuff has happened in the old house, but nothing bad.


[emoji44][emoji15] no thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robampton

rjs said:


> A friend bought a farm several years ago. There was an old farm house on it that my buddy used as a place to stay when him and his boy went hunting. There have been some real strange things that have happened in and near the house, once the shower turned on by itself, another time a old night light that was plugged in to an outlet in the kitchen started working by itself. (it hadn't worked for 15 years) Me friends son has had his cell phone place calls when it was left laying unattended.
> 
> One of the creepiest things that has happened was when my buddy and his boy were in the old garage, while they were inside working, a door leading to a storage area unlocked itself, opened up, paused then closed and relatched itself. The said the door hinges were rusty and would not move without considerable force. They said it kinda creeped them out.
> 
> The other instance was when my buddy was sitting in his chair in the living room of the house. His wife was in the kitchen making a bite to eat, when she turned to ask him if he wanted a sandwich she noticed that the rocking chair in the corner was rocking on its own. She said it kept rocking until she approached it. Funny thing was, nobody was within 10 feet of it.
> 
> So far, a lot of stuff has happened in the old house, but nothing bad.


It "kind of creeped them out"? You could of heard me screaming for my mommy from a half mile away.


----------



## 7thgenmt

Dryfly24 said:


> Tel you what, I'll tell you guys A story some friends of mine told me once they swear it's true.
> 
> He was at a Burger King on the edge of town with his wife and kid. It was around 8:00 pm, and the parking lot was right near the edge of some brushy woods. They had just gone through the drive through and drove around to the back of the place where there was a dumpster right up near the edge of the brush leading to the woods.
> 
> Here's where it gets weird. As the headlights swung around to the front of the dumpster, they saw a bunch of little critters they describe to this day as "chicken cats". They call them that because they kind of resembled cats, or at least their heads did, but their bodies were shaped almost like furry chickens. That is, they had two legs instead of four. They described them as all different colors, some black and white others brown or multicolored.
> 
> The family just stayed in the car watching them for a few moments in disbelief till my buddy told his wife and kid to stay put and got out of the car. Up to that point, the critters had ignored them but as my friend approached they turned towards him then scattered like quail as he approached. He started running after them, picked one out and stayed behind it as it ran for the woods. Just inside the brush the ground dropped off steeply down a bank and when this thing got near the edge it folded up into a ball and rolled down the bank at an incredible rate. It literally curled up into a perfect little ball and sped up like it hit the nitrous!
> 
> As if that wasn't weird enough, when it hit the bottom of the bank it bounced up in the air unfurled and hit the ground running again where it disappeared into the woods. My pal was dumbfounded, his family was dumbfounded. They went back there many times again after that but never saw them again. However, they talk about it to this day but only with very close family or friends.
> 
> Sometimes weird **** just happens I guess. . .


Critters


----------



## KRONIIK

rjs said:


> A friend bought a farm several years ago. There was an old farm house on it that my buddy used as a place to stay when him and his boy went hunting. There have been some real strange things that have happened in and near the house, once the shower turned on by itself, another time a old night light that was plugged in to an outlet in the kitchen started working by itself. (it hadn't worked for 15 years) Me friends son has had his cell phone place calls when it was left laying unattended.
> 
> One of the creepiest things that has happened was when my buddy and his boy were in the old garage, while they were inside working, a door leading to a storage area unlocked itself, opened up, paused then closed and relatched itself. The said the door hinges were rusty and would not move without considerable force. They said it kinda creeped them out.
> 
> The other instance was when my buddy was sitting in his chair in the living room of the house. His wife was in the kitchen making a bite to eat, when she turned to ask him if he wanted a sandwich she noticed that the rocking chair in the corner was rocking on its own. She said it kept rocking until she approached it. Funny thing was, nobody was within 10 feet of it.
> 
> So far, a lot of stuff has happened in the old house, but nothing bad.


 Nothing bad happened??!! 
I don't know what you consider "bad" but personally, every one of those experiences would qualify to my "bad things" criteria quite nicely... 
But at least nobody has gotten dragged by demons screaming into a suddenly-appearing "hellmouth". Yet.


----------



## rjs

KRONIIK said:


> Nothing bad happened??!!
> I don't know what you consider "bad" but personally, every one of those experiences would qualify to my "bad things" criteria quite nicely...
> But at least nobody has gotten dragged by demons screaming into a suddenly-appearing "hellmouth". Yet.



The previous owner has two daughters that grew up in the house, one says nothing ever happened to her, while the other will not set foot back in the house. She say she has heard voices curse at her among other things!


----------



## Jeremy K

Crazy goosebumps going on right now.


----------



## JBB54

"But nothing bad happened" Dude I would be burning the house


----------



## rattlinman

Slipped into a stand waaay before daylight nestled in a group of whiteoaks. Heard some deer bounce out as I got close to the stand, so I slipped in extra quiet, hung my bow up and sat perfectly still, hoping they might come back. It was a big oak and lots of limbs, so it was easy to climb quiet. Sitting in complete darkness, straining to hear footfalls, I realize I'm hearing a kind of hissing sound. No need to look around and I can't tell where its coming from, so I sit still. The hiss turns into a low grumble, then it clicks that it sounds like a growl! I lean forward and peer toward the ground, thinking something has followed me to the tree and the growl intensifies. Now I'm getting spooked as it turns into a howl, then hiss, then all quiet. Each time I move, the growl comes louder each time.

Suddenly I hear a faint crack above me and realize something is in the tree! I **** myself, spin in the tree, fumble for a flashlight, contemplating jumping out of the tree. Now this thing is deep in your chest growling and moving in the limbs. Just as I find my light in my pack and shine it into the tree, whatever it is squalls and lunges down the backside of the tree. I hit it with flashlight as a small bobcat sprints away. Had to go clean my drawers.


----------



## CSD

I was bow hunting in Illinois it was just before the rut was about to kick in. I still hunt to my stand because I always manage to bump a deer or two on the way in. There was a small shallow pond that had been dried up but because it had rained for a few days it had a few inches of water in it. I noticed some movement and could see a few deer, I inched closer. I got to within 20 yards and could now see all the deer, 6 to be exact. They were all young deer this year’s fawns. They were taking turns jumping up and down and splashing in the water....they were playing!!! I watched this go on for about 20 minutes they were having a ball. It then struck me that these deer were expressing joy and having fun playing in the water the same way my kids would play in our back yard pool. I thought if they can express that kind of joy they might be able to express other emotions fear, anger, or sadness. It was an experience that gave me pause as to what I was actually doing in the woods hunting these creatures. I almost quit hunting. I didn't because of something Fred Bear said.

“I have always tempered my killing with respect for the game pursued. I see the animal not only as a target, but as a living creature with more freedom than I will ever have. I take that life if I can, with regret as well as joy, and with the sure knowledge that nature's way of fang and claw and starvation are a far crueler fate than I bestow.” 
-- Fred Bear

This is why I find it a complete turn off when watching hunting shows that kill an animal with an irreverent attitude one of blood lust and laughter. I choose to look at it in another way. God has blessed us with dominion over animals. Not because of our strength but our intellect. I believe it is demeaning to not show them the respect they deserve. I think about how fortunate we are to have the opportunity to spend time in the woods in pursuit of this magnificent beast.


----------



## elite-ish_kinda

rjs said:


> A friend bought a farm several years ago. There was an old farm house on it that my buddy used as a place to stay when him and his boy went hunting. There have been some real strange things that have happened in and near the house, once the shower turned on by itself, another time a old night light that was plugged in to an outlet in the kitchen started working by itself. (it hadn't worked for 15 years) Me friends son has had his cell phone place calls when it was left laying unattended.
> 
> One of the creepiest things that has happened was when my buddy and his boy were in the old garage, while they were inside working, a door leading to a storage area unlocked itself, opened up, paused then closed and relatched itself. The said the door hinges were rusty and would not move without considerable force. They said it kinda creeped them out.
> 
> The other instance was when my buddy was sitting in his chair in the living room of the house. His wife was in the kitchen making a bite to eat, when she turned to ask him if he wanted a sandwich she noticed that the rocking chair in the corner was rocking on its own. She said it kept rocking until she approached it. Funny thing was, nobody was within 10 feet of it.
> 
> So far, a lot of stuff has happened in the old house, but nothing bad.


As if they needed another reason to get out to the stand....


----------



## jam21

Bump


----------



## badas93tsi

Love this thread, need more!!!!


----------



## MI1

If only 1% were actually true...lol


----------



## CSD

My comments are Gods honest truth!


----------



## MI1

CSD said:


> My comments are Gods honest truth!


I'm sure some are truthful...some are just screwing with AT'ers..lol
There entertaining !


----------



## skynight

CSD said:


> I was bow hunting in Illinois it was just before the rut was about to kick in. I still hunt to my stand because I always manage to bump a deer or two on the way in. There was a small shallow pond that had been dried up but because it had rained for a few days it had a few inches of water in it. I noticed some movement and could see a few deer, I inched closer. I got to within 20 yards and could now see all the deer, 6 to be exact. They were all young deer this year’s fawns. They were taking turns jumping up and down and splashing in the water....they were playing!!! I watched this go on for about 20 minutes they were having a ball. It then struck me that these deer were expressing joy and having fun playing in the water the same way my kids would play in our back yard pool. I thought if they can express that kind of joy they might be able to express other emotions fear, anger, or sadness. It was an experience that gave me pause as to what I was actually doing in the woods hunting these creatures. I almost quit hunting. I didn't because of something Fred Bear said.
> 
> “I have always tempered my killing with respect for the game pursued. I see the animal not only as a target, but as a living creature with more freedom than I will ever have. I take that life if I can, with regret as well as joy, and with the sure knowledge that nature's way of fang and claw and starvation are a far crueler fate than I bestow.”
> -- Fred Bear
> 
> This is why I find it a complete turn off when watching hunting shows that kill an animal with an irreverent attitude one of blood lust and laughter. I choose to look at it in another way. God has blessed us with dominion over animals. Not because of our strength but our intellect. I believe it is demeaning to not show them the respect they deserve. I think about how fortunate we are to have the opportunity to spend time in the woods in pursuit of this magnificent beast.


I've seen elk calves do the same in the water. I've seen elk calves and mule deer fawns bawl for Mama when separated and anxiety evident for Mama too.
You are correct, they are not just walking backstraps.


----------



## Toadmeister

skynight said:


> I've seen elk calves do the same in the water. I've seen elk calves and mule deer fawns bawl for Mama when separated and anxiety evident for Mama too.
> You are correct, they are not just walking backstraps.


Uh oh, I sense PETAs influence here...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## scott cooper

Hunting in planted pines about 5 years ago and got to watching an armadillo rooting around, as he got within 15 yards to the tree he found something that interested him tremendously. As I watched him dig and did I decided to take up binoculars and see if i could see what had his attention for such a long time and it must be good. Well when I peered toward the ground I heard a buzz and as I looked down I saw what he was snacking on... Yellow Jackets! and they were PISSED off. They were flying everywhere and I was as still as the tree itself. He destroyed the nest and as the sun fell I eased down the tree without a sting which was remarkable if anyone has ever been around those rascals they have a temper. I always wondered what good was an armadillo and now I know to, to eat the Yellow Jacket lava in the nest. I may not try to exterminate every armadillo I see now.


----------



## jim p

they also eat fire ant beds.


----------



## skynight

Toadmeister said:


> Uh oh, I sense PETAs influence here...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I sense a man with no observational skill.


----------



## CSD

Why is it a PETA influence to respect the animal you hunt? Why is it wrong to feel a little remorse when you take a life. I'm as far from PETA as you can get. Maybe I'm equally as far from a blood thirsty lunatic that has no respect for life at all.


----------



## yetihunter1

.... and back to the stories!!!.....


----------



## RossRagan

rsarns said:


> My first thought was one of my friends messing with me, but it wasn't.... so maybe a anti-hunter trying to freak out a hunter 60 miles in the mountains? Needless to say it worked for an hour or so, don't believe in Bigfoot, but the weirdos in the world "Blair Witch Project"? What didn't help was I immediately thought of the show I had just seen on Bigfoot that I laughed at, had bigfoot throwing rocks.... I laughed at that show but then again????


I was thinking anti-hunter in a Ghille suit....or someone else who wanted that land for their own hunt in a Ghille suit


----------



## Southern Hawg

mark j said:


> A guy hunting with a Bowtech.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Isn't that strange?
> 
> And how could you ever explain that?


Ah, yes. And i'm sure you shoot a range rover.. er, Hoyt right? And it fires always true and takes out everything in it's path? Almost like all you have to do is show up and it does the rest like a fantastic Golden Retriever? That's great, tell us all about your awesome hair line and endowment as well. It cracks me up when guys start in on Bowtech as if it's some inferior product, and your PSE, Hoyt and Matthews are so much better. I've drilled Hogs (which are very difficult to drop with a bow) at 60-80 yards, and also at 10 yards, and the rest didn't even budge as they didn't hear a sound. I'd put money says my Reign will do everything and more your bow can. And when my limbs break, I'll go have them replaced and continue shooting stealth mode all day. I walked in to the bow shop with 2k cash ready to switch to the best feeling bow I shot, and tried all top brands. The Hoyt literally felt like any twitch and it'd send your arrow through the woods. The same with the Matthews. The Bowtechs are some of the most forgiving and quietest bows out there, but what do I know? But I still love you fellow hunter!


----------



## Fortyneck

Dryfly24 said:


> Tel you what, I'll tell you guys A story some friends of mine told me once they swear it's true.
> 
> He was at a Burger King on the edge of town with his wife and kid. It was around 8:00 pm, and the parking lot was right near the edge of some brushy woods. They had just gone through the drive through and drove around to the back of the place where there was a dumpster right up near the edge of the brush leading to the woods.
> 
> Here's where it gets weird. As the headlights swung around to the front of the dumpster, they saw a bunch of little critters they describe to this day as "chicken cats". They call them that because they kind of resembled cats, or at least their heads did, but their bodies were shaped almost like furry chickens. That is, they had two legs instead of four. They described them as all different colors, some black and white others brown or multicolored.
> 
> The family just stayed in the car watching them for a few moments in disbelief till my buddy told his wife and kid to stay put and got out of the car. Up to that point, the critters had ignored them but as my friend approached they turned towards him then scattered like quail as he approached. He started running after them, picked one out and stayed behind it as it ran for the woods. Just inside the brush the ground dropped off steeply down a bank and when this thing got near the edge it folded up into a ball and rolled down the bank at an incredible rate. It literally curled up into a perfect little ball and sped up like it hit the nitrous!
> 
> As if that wasn't weird enough, when it hit the bottom of the bank it bounced up in the air unfurled and hit the ground running again where it disappeared into the woods. My pal was dumbfounded, his family was dumbfounded. They went back there many times again after that but never saw them again. However, they talk about it to this day but only with very close family or friends.
> 
> Sometimes weird **** just happens I guess. . .





7thgenmt said:


> Critters


Awesome! 

I seen them in my neck of the woods too, except for that we call um Krites!


----------



## jbgoodstok

My buddy said he saw a naked woman - she said she was game...so he shot her!!!


----------



## Hi_c

You know that saying "if a tree falls in the woods and no one is there, does it make a sound?" Well I climbed a tree early one morning on public land. Like 2 hours before sunrise early. After about 30 minutes I hear a POP and a tree in front of me starts to fall. I put my bow up in front of me to block the tree in case it fell my way but thankfully it fell diagonally. Sun came up and the old rotten tree was laying on the ground near my stand. Termites must've eaten the last fiber that was holding that thing up as it wasn't windy at all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunpowder

Or a Squatch wasn't happy[y you were in his woods.


----------



## jim p

The other day I was shooting with my buddy and he noticed my new bow. He asked where I got it. I told him that the strangest thing happened while I was walking to my stand. This young lady came running up to me and threw her bow and clothes on the ground and said take anything that you want. So I grabbed the bow and arrows.

He said good choice her clothes probably would not have fit you anyway.


----------



## B-G-K

Southern Hawg said:


> Ah, yes. And i'm sure you shoot a range rover.. er, Hoyt right? And it fires always true and takes out everything in it's path? Almost like all you have to do is show up and it does the rest like a fantastic Golden Retriever? That's great, tell us all about your awesome hair line and endowment as well. It cracks me up when guys start in on Bowtech as if it's some inferior product, and your PSE, Hoyt and Matthews are so much better. I've drilled Hogs (which are very difficult to drop with a bow) at 60-80 yards, and also at 10 yards, and the rest didn't even budge as they didn't hear a sound. I'd put money says my Reign will do everything and more your bow can. And when my limbs break, I'll go have them replaced and continue shooting stealth mode all day. I walked in to the bow shop with 2k cash ready to switch to the best feeling bow I shot, and tried all top brands. The Hoyt literally felt like any twitch and it'd send your arrow through the woods. The same with the Matthews. The Bowtechs are some of the most forgiving and quietest bows out there, but what do I know? But I still love you fellow hunter!


It was clearly a joke. We're all very happy for you and your bowtech. Now tell us a story about Bigfoot or something.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Found this Sunday on our opening day of season. I was 3/4 of a mile from the nearest road. Very weird find while hunting in fact my most unexplainable find in 32 years of bowhunting. Makes the mind wander!


----------



## KRONIIK

^
Some old lady buried her cat there, probably. 
At first I was thinking maybe a grouse hunter buried his Springer Spaniel there in a favorite hunting spot, but the flowers say probably not a guy (?).


----------



## Ishi Spirit

After researching and talking to locals a person did have a hunting accident and died about five years ago. Locals said its probably for him as they had land close by. Are his ashes there? Don`t know


----------



## dmason3

Obligatory bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dillonpro

Yesterday my wife and I and a buddy of mine went to move my ladder stand close to a very active scrape which I had been watching on a game cam. We drove our 4 wheelers close to the stand location pretty deep into the woods. We finished up and my buddy left and my wife and I were loading up our tools and talking when my wife says "Larry look" I look up and a heavy forked 6 pt buck is leisurely walking by us at 15 yards. He wouldn't make eye contact with us and slowly walked past us to right behind my ladder stand and began vigorously rubbing his antlers and the tree leaves were shaking hard. He finally left and my wife and I just stood there watching in disbelief.


----------



## friedm1

TTT for a good read.


----------



## Hogie76

Saw one of those angled inside a dead tree so when the sun hits it, it reflects and refracts the light. Someone had put it up on a trail probably for fun or as a marker.


----------



## Griswald

kchopper said:


> Had something strange happen tonight but definately explainable. I was sitting in my stand tonight and about 45 minutes later I started to hear a roar sound behind me. No big deal I thought, just figured it was a farmer working in a nearby field with machinery. Well the "roar" started getting closer to me. I started to wonder what could be making this noise. It kept getting closer and louder. I finally looked over my shoulder and there it was. A frickin hot air balloon right over the tree tops only 80 yards away. Thank god it was that. I thought something was going to attack me. Wish I had my camera. I could see the people in it plain as day. Twenty minutes later something was coming in the complete opposite direction. Sounded like a loud 4 wheeler. It kept getting louder and closer also. Finally it showed. A helicopter. Unbeilvable.


I have a friend that is a hot air balloon pilot. He and other fellow balloonist have called and reported many disgruntled land owners that came out with guns. It is a federal offense to point any weapon at a hot air balloon. They are registered aircraft's with an "N" number and all. As a hunter and hot air balloon fan, just a heads up, do not point guns or anything at a hot air balloon. 

The pilots i know are very considerate of farmers with live stock. They try to get up high or use their "whisper" burners when flying over farms because livestock do not like the loud noise of the burners.


----------



## Hillbilly Willi

This didn't happen while hunting, but definitely a strange occurrence that I cannot explain at all. I was going to training for my job in Houma, LA and checked in to the hotel I would be staying in. The room was on the 3rd level. As soon as I entered my room, I had a very eerie feeling that I'd never felt before. Checked under the bed, closet, etc. and found nothing, so I dead-bolted the door and went to sleep. Sometime in the night around 3:00AM a noise in the room woke me up. Opening my eyes, I see that the nightstand next to the bed is pulled out from the wall and turned facing me in the bed. I see this, but didn't realize the significance of the situation, and being extremely tired, I fall back asleep immediately. The next morning after waking up, not only is the nightstand pulled out and facing my bed, the drawer is completely pulled out off of the runners and the drawer and Gideon bible are laying on the floor. The door was still dead-bolted. A friend of mine was going to the same training and was staying on a different floor of the hotel, so I call him up to talk the situation out. We try moving/pushing the nightstand to see if maybe I had bumped it in my sleep, but the only way I could lift/move the solid oak nightstand was to get in a squatting position and duck waddle it out from the wall and turn it. The floors were thick carpet and wouldn't allow the nightstand to slide at all. We put everything back into the original location against the wall, and went to training for the day. The entire day, my friend is saying that I need to get out of the room and that I shouldn't stay there another night. After we get back to the hotel that evening, we decided to go back to the room to see if there was some detail that we had missed that would explain how this happened. Walking back into the room, we see that the nightstand has been pulled out from the wall AGAIN and is facing the bed. We both said **** this and I grab my stuff and go down to the hotel lobby. I go to the front desk and tell the hotel clerk that I need a new room. She then says that she needs to know why before she issues the new room. So I begin telling this story. As I progress through the story, the girl is becoming VISIBLY shaken and extremely uncomfortable. She looks at my room number on the screen and said that a guy was staying in the room directly across from my 2 months prior and said that his drawers were popping out of the cabinets in HIS room. Needless to say, neither me or my friend wanted to stay in the hotel after that. We didn't want to call our company trying to explain all of this to get a new hotel, so the clerk put me in a room on the first floor and I stayed there for 3 more nights with no problems at all.


----------



## WifeHatesMe

Some of these stories are intense, but mine is just the food chain doing what it does. My grandparents live in northern Minnesota and had a dairy farm for a number of years. As a kid, I spent lots of time pheasant, duck, goose and deer hunting on their property and still try to make it back at least every other year now for deer season. I couldn't tell you the number of birds I have seen hit the ground there, but its in the thousands. Never once have any of us shot a banded bird there, not one. 

My grandfather was having issues with coyotes taking out calves so my uncle decided to put in some work and crushed a bunch of coyotes in a couple weeks span. The weird part of the story is that one of the coyotes had 3 bands in its stomach. 1 would have been a surprise...but 3? We all have a theory but the only logical thing to me is that the coyote got into a pen of ducks that were waiting to be released.


----------



## WifeHatesMe

This isn't necessarily weird but hilarious. The property I hunt here in Florida is 2,500 acres and has been owned by a buddy of mine's family for 70+ years. No one really hunted it much until about 12-13 years ago. My buddy and I began running feeders, adding more and more stands, and now we hunt it religiously. About 10 years ago we are walking along a lake that the property borders and we find a crappy feeder and trail camera. My buddy is convinced that poachers were coming off the lake and hunting that portion of the property. He beat the snot out of the feeder and left it there and then took the trail camera thinking maybe he could find out who had set everything up. Come to find out, one of his cousins that had never been interested in hunting whatsoever decided it would be fun to start. Never mentioned anything to the family about going out there but just did it one weekend. He sent an email to the family after finding his feeder destroyed and the camera was missing saying that he thought there was a poacher problem due to the scene he had found. My buddy and I laughed about it for so long my cheeks hurt and to this day, his cousin still thinks it was just a poacher.


----------



## dugabob

Well my strange occurance occurred about 20 years ago in central New Hampshire. It was a very calm evening with low hanging clouds during the prime of rut. Sitting for some time maybe a hour or so, with not much going on. Then very gradually, I began to here a woosh, like the air was blowing. It kept getting louder and closer, then it passed overhead. woosh!! I could here it come and go. Like a plane with no engines running, just a rush of air. A short time later, again, woosh, here it come and go. I was expecting the trees to stir or the wind to pick up, but no, still near dead calm. This continued to happen 5 or 6 times over the period of a hour or so. It left an impression on me so much, that when I'm in my tree stand I listen to hear if I can here the woosh again, never have, puzzled about what it could have been. My mind pictued a ball of air going by at a relatively high speed, wierd, there were no engine noises associated with the wooshing sound, just air sounds. Like something was being pushed through the air to compress it.


----------



## zeee

about 30 years ago up in ny at the base of my tree there was prolly 100 small frogs and maybe 30 or so garter snakes hunting them. it was tricky getting into that stand. i watched the feeding frenzy from my stand for about another 30 or so minutes. i wish i had a smartphone back then.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky1

Bump. Excited to read some more of these stories!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## x-it

Last year unloaded 4 wheeler got ready started down the forest service road I was hunting in the mark Twain it was early morning. This road is only passable by 4 wheeler. I get 1/4 mile down trail and there is a white pickup sitting there I hit it with my lights and a girl is sitting in passenger seat. Very odd something was up someone was probably hiding from the law or doing dope That happens around here. I walked up to the truck I had to check on her I asked if she was ok she wouldn't even look at me. About that time a long hair dude with no shirt on raises up he was laying in the seat I didn't see him. He yelled and said we are fine. Now I was freaked so I just loaded my stuff and left. Called sheriff department by the time they got out there they were gone. They did fit a description of someone they were looking for. But out here on public land you just don't know what you or who you will run in to.


----------



## x-it

Me and my brother came across a bunch of old Mason jars scattered in area standing up no lids they had been there along time.


----------



## Bluebird66

Anyone else have any great stories?


----------



## VanBalls

Not unexplainable, but three years ago I had a pretty strange/cool experience. I got out to my stand about an hour before sunrise, and started my sit. Not a peep in the woods until an hour or so after sunrise when out of nowhere there's a huge whooshing sound and I get hit with a blast of air so hard I feel like it might knock me out of the stand. Much to my surprise a bald eagle had taken flight out of the tree no more than 3' above my head. The crazy thing was later on when it occurred to me that he had to have been sitting right above my head for that entire 2 hours, unbeknownst to me. To this day one of the coolest things that's ever happened to me.


----------



## frog gigger

I once caught a huge snapping turtle in a snare on a mountaintop.
Only thing I've ever snared that lived to be released.


----------



## K_pap21

I heard a story of folks that were camping in NW PA a few years ago and came across freshly dug grave sites several miles back into the woods. Two were filled in, one was still an empty hole - large enough for a human to lay down flat. Clothes and miscellaneous items were strewn about. Never heard if they alerted anyone or not but harrowing to say the least.


----------



## rattlinman

Missouri has "special drawing hunts in an area that is also bordered by public land. We got the idea that since we didn't get drawn, we would hunt the edge of the public land and hope they would run deer our way. Opening morning and I've been sitting for about an hour. Here comes the first "walker", you know, the folks that can't sit still so they get up and walk around hoping to see a deer. Now, he's hunting with a muzzle loader, I'm with a bow, so I let him meander through, hoping he wouldn't see me.

He slips past me at 50-55 yards and then stops. He drops his backpack and gets out a saw. Starts hacking on a decent sized tree, maybe 5-6" in diameter. I'm seriously considering whistling at him to stop the noise, but then he stops before going all the way through, pushes the tree over, then sits down on the horizontal trunk and digs in his backpack. He pulls out a can and pops the top. I look through my binos and yep, Coors Lite at 10am. Takes him 20 minutes to down the beer, puts the can back in the pack, stands up, drops trousers. Takes a big dump, right there, using his cut log and a seat, drags toilet paper out of the pack and wipes. Kicks leaves over it and continues to meander up the edge.

I was dumbfounded. Apparently I was not taught the proper way to spot and stalk.


----------



## skynight

At least now you know not to walk through the leaves under cut saplings


----------



## rattlinman

skynight said:


> At least now you know not to walk through the leaves under cut saplings


And that it is always 5 oclock somewhere!


----------



## KRONIIK

K_pap21 said:


> I heard a story of folks that were camping in NW PA a few years ago and came across freshly dug grave sites several miles back into the woods. Two were filled in, one was still an empty hole - large enough for a human to lay down flat. Clothes and miscellaneous items were strewn about. Never heard if they alerted anyone or not but harrowing to say the least.


 Why wouldn't a person at least alert the local Sheriff if he found something that he was pretty sure was a fresh human grave in the woods?

Possibly help solve a murder or two, maybe help bring closure to a distraught and grieving family- who's got time for that?


----------



## thedeputy07

Bump for the greatest thread on Archery Talk!


----------



## BOE_Hunter

For those that need to spend about 2 hours reading here on AT.....Enjoy


----------



## JPhuntNC1

I can honestly say that I have read this every night before going to sleep throughout the past week and it has been more entertaining than watching any show on TV.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## grander

I found a girls wallet with nothing in it but her drivers license... I tossed it back on the ground. 
It reminded me when I found Cubans floating across the Atlantic while running charter boats off Islamorada.. I’d pull up, give them water, food, and point to the direction to where The United States of Miami was... but all they ever seemed to want was smokes and hand phone numbers over to call their family. Screw getting the coast guard involved... that’s a another level of drama I couldn’t afford w customers paying over a grand a day to charter me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Posts #14 and #24 were the two best posts ever on AT. I laughed for weeks just thinking of those two posts.


----------



## STiLife

This is the only thread im subscribed to, i love it


----------



## ehan69

This is no sh*t: 

It was after dark in the summer of 1984 in the Nashville, TN area. My buddy and I were in the suburban woods near his house. We had been out in the same woods for the past year and while in the woods we would typically “play army” or wear our army surplus camo clothing in the woods and adjacent abandoned farm fields. I seem to recall walking to the nearby convenience store frequently during our “woods outings.” The nearby convenience store was a pretty decent hike for 15-year-old’s, which we were, and on this particular night we were coming back after dark with our recently purchased candy and cokes. 

As buddy and I left the open farm fields and entered the thicker section of woods right before his subdivision I did not think about this weird light type of glow coming from the woods off to the left of the trail we were following until I heard the chanting. My buddy and I immediately froze when we realized we were hearing chanting coming from the direction of the glowing light.

The chanting we heard seemed to be a bunch of voices chanting in the woods and the voices were chanting in the vicinity of some type of glowing light source. The chanting appeared to include both male and female voices. As I listened, I realized that the chanting was in perfect harmony and seemed to rise in intensity and then instantly drop back down only to climb back up again all in a rhythmic, hypnotizing manner. 

My buddy and I looked at each other while the chanting went on for several minutes. During those minutes we were deciding what, if anything, to do. Because my buddy and I had never seen anyone in these particular woods and because we were wearing army BDU’s and therefore invisible, or so we thought, we finally decided to creep up closer to the glow to identify the source of the chanting.

However, no sooner did we take our first step in the direction of the chanting near the glowing light when, in unison, the chanting stopped and the light went out leaving nothing but dark woods and utter silence. 

Because there was no longer any glowing light which to follow to the chanting I decided I did not want to go looking in the now-dark woods for what assuredly was a large number of adult men and women. Therefore my buddy and I continued down the trail we were following to the streetlights of his subdivision and shortly thereafter into his house.

To this day I have no clue what or whom was chanting around that light in the Tennessee suburban woods circa 1984? Opinions?


----------



## 22donk

Revive this thread!


----------



## HUNTorFISH

always liked to read new stories on this thread, any new things happen this year?


----------



## dt5150

just something i came across while pheasant hunting the woods of nh one october day.


----------



## huntingnwfl

Bump

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## weldermike70

Coyote charged my four wheeler, jumped in front of it and ran with me for a split second and then bolted off like lightening


----------



## swhughes81

True story. When I was about 14 and in Boy Scouts we were camping in January. This particular scout campground has cabins and we would go there if we camped in the winter. On Saturday night of our camp out weekend after we had ate dinner our scoutmaster brought dessert for us all, those chocolate ho ho cakes. After we all ate then we decided to play capture the flag, probably 20 of us once it got dark. So we are all running around and I’m down in this ditch in the woods and I have to poop something awful and can’t make it to the bathrooms. I do my business. There is about 4” snow on the ground and no leaves. So my dad is an assistant scout leader and I get him tell him I needed something to wipe with. He gets in his car and gets me a small pack of Kleenex and goes back to the cabins. So me being a kid I just wipe my butt and throw down the dirty Kleenex next to our trailer. We get up the next morning and eat and are cleaning up camp and the scout master is standing in front of the trailer and calls for us to all come over he needed to talk to us. I remember I’m standing next to my dad and the scoutmaster proceeds to pick up those poop covered Kleenex from the night before all of them and is holding them in his bare hands and says, I want to know right now which ones of you threw down your ho ho wrappers? He then lectured us on cleaning up our trash. I just remember me and my dad just locked eyes put our heads down and died laughing as quiet as we could. It was gross but so funny


----------



## weldermike70

^^^^^^^Holy Crap, lmao!!!!!


----------



## cold finger

A friend was turkey hunting on a warm spring morning and accidentally snuck up on another hunter sitting on a stump chokin the chicken . My friend quietly retreated and spared the other hunter the embarrassment of being caught in the act .


----------



## Jeremy K

cold finger said:


> A friend was turkey hunting on a warm spring morning and accidentally snuck up on another hunter sitting on a stump chokin the chicken . My friend quietly retreated and spared the other hunter the embarrassment of being caught in the act .


Chicken ? I thought you said he was turkey hunting ?


----------



## Mcafee6013

Had an owl fly by me while bowhunting. It was so close one of its wings tipped my hat. Another time...I was rabbit hunting and came upon a coyote. It didn't run off and stood it's ground. About that time it howled and 4 other coyotes joined him and they headed our way. My younger brother was with me. I too was young at the time and was using an old single shot 410. I took careful aim at that lead coyote as they approached and shot him in the face. After that the rest of them retreated. Turns out they were protecting their food. There was a deer carcass nearby they had been feeding on.


----------



## Mcafee6013

Walking along in the dark on a farm/field road and noticed these strange continously lines in the dirt. After hunting and on the way out, I figured out it was an Amish buggy had been in there the night before. Seen where they had "parked" and enjoyed themselves. They left behind a lot of trash, that I picked up by the way, so the landowner didn't think that I had left the trash.


----------



## MountieHunter

I always kind of feel stupid and immature telling this story, but figure it will be a good read for some of you guys. It is all true, just make of it as you wish!

There is a large farm that we live next to that I have permission to hunt. In high school some buddies would usually hunt it with me, on this particular night we were after coyotes. I'm thinking there were 5-6 if memory recalls correctly. One field is extremely large (for WV) and span across a ridgetop. A single row of trees comes up over the hill through the field into the middle of the field that the farmer would stack his bales around. All but one of us were up against a few bales towards the top then there wasn't enough room for one guy, so he sat against another bale further over the hill. I had the red light and every time I would scan the field my buddy over the hill would give this two toned whistle, thinking he was maybe seeing something, I would hold the light down towards him for a little longer. Finally we ended that set, regrouped and he asked why I was whistling and shining more light for him. We all thought it was him whistling, weird but okay. We move to the next spot, I park the truck in a little clearing in the trees and when I step out something comes CRASHING through the trees towards the truck. Hard to adequately describe this because Ive had bear and deer run by, and this sounded even larger (Maybe my senses just on high being in pitch dark though too). But either way I fired a shot and it goes running away. Give me **** if you want, but I was on a farm in the middle of nowhere, no houses within 1.5 - 2 miles, middle of winter, 1 am, no one should have been out there, and they definitely had no business running at me in the dark. So the rest of the night goes on without incident. 

Maybe a few weeks later I go up to the first spot by myself to hunt again. When I started shining the light, I get the same whistling over the hill in the woods. WHAT. THE. F*CK. I pack my stuff I quick as I can and turn and start walking back to the fourwheeler which is a good walk from where I was at. About 200 yards I get this super crazy chill on my neck to turn around and look at the spot, so stupidly I do, hit it with my light and peering over the haybale I was against are two giant blazing red eyes. I took off in a dead sprint for the fourwheeler, never hunted that farm in the dark by myself again. Any deer hunting I did, I made sure I was at the truck or fourwheeler before pitch dark. The weird thing is, I don't believe in like bigfoot or anything, I feel like with all the outdoorsmen and game cameras in the field, we would have more definitive proof. But I really don't know what the world happened those couple nights


----------



## tloc1000

bump


----------



## rwhit

When I was in high school, I was invited to South Texas for a whitetail hunt. We were hunting on a ranch that neighbored Mexico and the day we arrived, Border Patrol agents were at the ranch escorting some illegal immigrants off the property that had been found in a deer blind. The following morning, I was sitting in a tripod stand well before the sun came up, and started hearing what I swore were footsteps.. slow, quiet, methodical.. just as if someone was sneaking through the darkness. As a 16 yr old kid out there by myself, first time in South Texas, needless to say, I was more than a little nervous. I just knew the sun would come up and I'd be sitting there on a tripod all alone. I kept straining my eyes in the direction of the steps, couldn't make anything out. Tried my binos, still no luck. Eventually the footsteps were all around me... heart was beating pretty hard... and then the sun finally started to peak over the horizon to shine light on a herd of cattle that had entered that pasture through a broken gate. To say I was relieved would be an understatement. All these years later, I still think back on that morning and laugh but I sure was getting a little frantic as those "footsteps" started to surround me lol.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

This happened to me in Iowa in 2015. 

I had drawn a Iowa Non-Resident tag for Zone 5. I have a buddy that lives in Earlham, Iowa, and he has a brother that owns a farm near Fairfield, Iowa, which is in Zone 5. My buddy's brother is an incredibly wealthy veterinarian that lived in Ft. Lauderdale, FL, at that time, but had purchased the farm near Fairfield to move back to someday. The farm had previously been owned by some people from India that practiced a religion called Maharishi Transcendental Meditation. (I hope I have this right.) Anyway, it's my understanding that these folks believe in levitation, like floating in air on magic carpets. ?? 

The house that came with the farm is literally a huge mansion with something like 16 bedrooms in it. It ls literally the largest single family house I have ever been in. But, I've only been in it during the daytime. My buddy had always told me that the mansion was haunted so I wanted nothing to do with it. His brother had also purchased another farm or two that adjoined the mansion property. When we hunted there I insisted on staying in a house on one of the other farms. 

Well, one afternoon while we were going to hunt we drove by the mansion in my Bad Boy Buggy. My buddy is sitting next to me and looks over at the mansion and I will never forget the look on his face as long as I live. He turned completely pale and started shaking all over! He said that he looked over at the mansion and there was what looked like a 80 year old lady in a white gown standing in a window on the second floor of the house in one of the bedrooms! He said she literally locked eyes with him and watched us drive by. We knew that no one was supposed to be in the big house. His brother and his family were in Florida and the cleaning lady that cleans the place was not there that day. I could tell my buddy was completely freaked out! It was middle of the afternoon when we drove by, but it was a dark and cloudy day. Nothing else happened after that, but I was totally creeped out the entire evening hunt knowing we had to drive right past the mansion in the dark on the way out. 

My buddy's brother has had a lot of weird things happen when he has stayed there. One time he could hear a shower on in one of the other bathrooms of the upstairs in the middle of the night. He went to check it out and there were wet footprints going down the hall from the bathroom on the tile floor, but no one else was there...  

This is also very crazy, but it is well known that that founder of Wal-Mart, Sam Walton, came to the mansion before his death looking to get healed from cancer through the Maharishi religion. My buddy's family claim that they have seen Sam Walton's ghost several times!

Needless to say, I will never stay in the mansion.


----------



## ruffme

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> This happened to me in Iowa in 2015.
> 
> I had drawn a Iowa Non-Resident tag for Zone 5. I have a buddy that lives in Earlham, Iowa, and he has a brother that owns a farm near Fairfield, Iowa, which is in Zone 5. My buddy's brother is an incredibly wealthy veterinarian that lived in Ft. Lauderdale, FL, at that time, but had purchased the farm near Fairfield to move back to someday. The farm had previously been owned by some people from India that practiced a religion called Maharishi Transcendental Meditation. (I hope I have this right.) Anyway, it's my understanding that these folks believe in levitation, like floating in air on magic carpets. ??
> 
> The house that came with the farm is literally a huge mansion with something like 16 bedrooms in it. It ls literally the largest single family house I have ever been in. But, I've only been in it during the daytime. My buddy had always told me that the mansion was haunted so I wanted nothing to do with it. His brother had also purchased another farm or two that adjoined the mansion property. When we hunted there I insisted on staying in a house on one of the other farms.
> 
> Well, one afternoon while we were going to hunt we drove by the mansion in my Bad Boy Buggy. My buddy is sitting next to me and looks over at the mansion and I will never forget the look on his face as long as I live. He turned completely pale and started shaking all over! He said that he looked over at the mansion and there was what looked like a 80 year old lady in a white gown standing in a window on the second floor of the house in one of the bedrooms! He said she literally locked eyes with him and watched us drive by. We knew that no one was supposed to be in the big house. His brother and his family were in Florida and the cleaning lady that cleans the place was not there that day. I could tell my buddy was completely freaked out! It was middle of the afternoon when we drove by, but it was a dark and cloudy day. Nothing else happened after that, but I was totally creeped out the entire evening hunt knowing we had to drive right past the mansion in the dark on the way out.
> 
> My buddy's brother has had a lot of weird things happen when he has stayed there. One time he could hear a shower on in one of the other bathrooms of the upstairs in the middle of the night. He went to check it out and there were wet footprints going down the hall from the bathroom on the tile floor, but no one else was there...
> 
> This is also very crazy, but it is well known that that founder of Wal-Mart, Sam Walton, came to the mansion before his death looking to get healed from cancer through the Maharishi religion. My buddy's family claim that they have seen Sam Walton's ghost several times!
> 
> Needless to say, I will never stay in the mansion.


Ghosts taking a shower! How does that work! LOL


----------



## johnnyyukon

Wow, great thread.

Hmmm..nothing too wild....

According to the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission, mountain lions officially do not exist here. Or maybe that they do not breed, which is true.

A guy killed a mountain lion in bradley, Arkansas and the dna from the hair said it was from South Dakota...***.

My mom has heard the mountain lion's blood curdling screams twice in last 6 years, and sister once. I've only heard it on youtube and sent chills. We lived in residential area in the city. Plus the hundreds of sightings and dozens of confirmed paw prints.

So I'm walking down to a neighbor's house being built to get some lumber I was told I could have.

I hear the creepiest DEEPEST, bass filled growl. I freeze and turn my high powered headlamp to maximum (400 lumens). scan everywhere, trees, woods. Look for about 10 minutes, but see nothing.

Couldn't say if it was a mountain lion, but can't think of anything else that can make that kind of deep growl. Maybe bear, but no sightings of bears in this area that I've ever read//heard about.

Was never scared, but maybe should have been.


----------



## bucktailbob

I was just minding my own business sitting in a tree stand in the woods.
A Red Tail Hawk cruises by with a squirrel hanging from its talons ( I wish they killed them all). Out of nowhere a Great Horn Owl dive bombs the Hawk, the hawk drops the squirrel. The Owl immediately pounces on the squirrel and the Hawk lands in a tree right above. The Hawk starts screeching, the Owl fully opens up its wings and puffed up its feathers, it looked 3 times its size. The Hawk wanted none of that and took off. This was all about 50 yards from my tree. It was cool.


----------



## Jeremy K

Once i saw 2 bucks at the same time !


----------



## johnnyyukon

Jeremy K said:


> Once i saw 2 bucks at the same time !


That's nuts.

There's this buck that is always in the same place next to the same tree, whenever I go out to my property. Then I realized it was my Glendel Buck.


----------



## xFREDx

I can explain it b/c it is nature, but i saw a bobcat hunting a rabbit about 20 yards by. It caught it as it tried to head back where it came from. I can count on 1 hand how many times i have seen a bobcat so when i see them hunting i just set and watch them. I also had a hawk grab a squirrel from the tree i was in. That was the coolest thing i have seen.


----------



## posco

How about an outhouse? A friend of mine owns somewhere around twelve hundred acres of land that abuts my property. There's a logging road that winds its way through his property that is about four miles long with very limited access. Someone hauled a newly built outhouse in there about midway on his property and set it up for use. He has no idea of who did it. It's been there quite a while now, I took this pic today with this thread in mind. Unsolved mysteries.


----------



## jlh42581

Jeremy K said:


> Once i saw 2 bucks at the same time !


haha classic, i live that dream too


----------



## RossRagan

bucktailbob said:


> I was just minding my own business sitting in a tree stand in the woods.
> A Red Tail Hawk cruises by with a squirrel hanging from its talons ( I wish they killed them all). Out of nowhere a Great Horn Owl dive bombs the Hawk, the hawk drops the squirrel. The Owl immediately pounces on the squirrel and the Hawk lands in a tree right above. The Hawk starts screeching, the Owl fully opens up its wings and puffed up its feathers, it looked 3 times its size. The Hawk wanted none of that and took off. This was all about 50 yards from my tree. It was cool.


Similarly, I watched a Red Tailed Hawk take a crow down in flight. The hawk took the crow to the ground and about two minutes later a Bald Eagle comes in and take the crow away from the hawk. The hawk didn't squak, it just high tailed it out of there. The eagle picked up the crow and flew to a tree twenty yards away and perched there and ate his dinner, compliments of the hawk.


...not necessarily strange or unaccountable, but great to watch from my deer stand when nothing else was happening....


----------



## ahunter55

...........................


----------



## FiremanJeff

Went bowhunting on public land for an entire season in New Jersey, and never saw another hunter! And got nothing stolen!


----------



## SB80

Several years ago I was deer hunting morning hunt during middle of rut in Kansas. Text my buddy from Connecticut that was hunting another property 20 miles away if he saw anything that morning. He replied "just a small buck with his nose up a bobcats ass". Well I assumed that this was some type of east coast slang that I wasn't familiar with. The next year he was down I was asking him what that meant. He says no that was really what I saw. A spike buck was pushing a bobcat down the trail. The bobcat had a squirrel in its mouth. I was like ok I guess possibly the bobcat was preoccupied with the squirrel and the young buck was so rutty he didn't really know what he was doing lol

He said the buck was grunting and was literally pushing the bobcat down the trail at a pretty good pace


----------



## Tallgood89

Spikes do weird stuff in the rut , I seen one pushing around about 10 does and yearlings non of them were ready he was just pushing them and gritting around a watering hole ( only water on that side of the property) he finally pushed them all off he comes back gets in the middle of watering hole drinks his fill and pees all in it several times and goes on his way . Left me chuckling for hours every time I’d look over at it


----------



## jrd22

I was a commercial beekeeper back in the 70s and had several honey locations near Winthrop, WA. A bear started tearing up my hives at one of them so my brother and I decided to try and shoot it one night (I'd tried doing it the "right" way by calling WDFW with other bears at other yards, total joke). Bright, clear night, millions of stars as we were standing on the flatbed of my truck about 50 yards from the bee yard. I was watching the stars as they came up over the hill behind the bees and one "star" looked different from the others. It just had a weird look to it and seemed to have some different colors to it. It slowly rose in the sky at the same rate as all the others but I kept getting distracted from watching for the bear because it was just very unusual looking. Finally, after about an hour of watching it, I was just going to ask my brother if he was seeing something strange about it when it disappeared back behind the hill at an amazing speed in a straight line. I turned to my brother and asked if he had just seen what I had and he said yes, and he was just going to ask me if I had been watching that "weird" star. Never saw the bear, and it stopped eating bee hives at that yard after that too which was really unusual.


----------



## Jeremy K

jrd22 said:


> I was a commercial beekeeper back in the 70s and had several honey locations near Winthrop, WA. A bear started tearing up my hives at one of them so my brother and I decided to try and shoot it one night (I'd tried doing it the "right" way by calling WDFW with other bears at other yards, total joke). Bright, clear night, millions of stars as we were standing on the flatbed of my truck about 50 yards from the bee yard. I was watching the stars as they came up over the hill behind the bees and one "star" looked different from the others. It just had a weird look to it and seemed to have some different colors to it. It slowly rose in the sky at the same rate as all the others but I kept getting distracted from watching for the bear because it was just very unusual looking. Finally, after about an hour of watching it, I was just going to ask my brother if he was seeing something strange about it when it disappeared back behind the hill at an amazing speed in a straight line. I turned to my brother and asked if he had just seen what I had and he said yes, and he was just going to ask me if I had been watching that "weird" star. Never saw the bear, and it stopped eating bee hives at that yard after that too which was really unusual.


The WDFW works in mysterious ways .


----------



## JakeTheLobster

Two Hawks fighting or "fighting" in the air!


----------



## Bob Shipman

Great stories.

Did not know deer chase coyotes. Yep, had big coyote come straight toward me, stopped at 30yds, then turned sideways and stared nervously. Just then two does came in full bore and chased the coyote out of sight. Was amazing weird. Pay-backs must me hell.


----------



## Nofish

Can't compete with some of the weird things some of you have seen but I do have another weird bird story from last fall. 

I was sitting in my stand late morning and I had seen a few grouse milling about most of the morning. One that I hadn't seen flushed from right behind me and flew right under my ladder stand. It flew off about 10-15 yards that swooped back and proceeded to dive bomb me. It made several passes at me getting closer and closer each time. Finally I took off my cap and when it came in for another pass I smacked it with my hat. One good solid smack got it to finally fly off and leave me alone. 

That same morning when I first walked up to my stand I was greeted by a skunk that had already taken up residence directly under my stand. I had to stay back behind some trees and wait for it to leave. Once I got into my stand I was pretty late and the sun was coming up. As soon as I got seated a nice buck started snorting and stomping the ground 30-40 yards away. The wind was in my favor but I'm sure it heard and or saw me getting situated in my stand.

I left the woods that morning feel very unwelcome.


----------



## LordStuart

Went mushroom hunting back in '15 and found a raccoon nailed to a tree, looked to be a Paslode nail gun... I don't even like raccoons and enjoy hunting them, but little guy didn't deserve that. Always slightly bothered me* someone took the time to torture that rodent for fun.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## sjj1856

Several years ago I was turkey hunting on public land. Was on a bird early but couldn't get him to come in and gave up late morning. On the way back to the truck, I had to cross a couple of small creeks. At the second one there was a man, a woman, and a teenage boy in the creek sitting in folding chairs, dressed like they were right out of little house on the prairie. They had metal pans and were scooping up gravel off the bottom of the creek, and sifting through it for gold. They asked me if I had any luck and I said no. I was so surprised by seeing frontier 49ers in SW Ohio during turkey season, I asked a really stupid question. "Are you all looking for gold?" And the guy answered me, "No, we are just practicing for a trip out west this summer". I still laugh to myself when I think about that scene in the turkey woods.


----------



## Page01

Moved this ladder stand a few years ago and found this. If you can't tell it's a squirrel. Not sure how it got it's noggin through there but I had to cut it in half to get the darn thing off.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaibab270

LordStuart said:


> Went mushroom hunting back in '15 and found a raccoon nailed to a tree, looked to be a Paslode nail gun... I don't even like raccoons and enjoy hunting them, but little guy didn't deserve that. Always slightly bothered me* someone took the time to torture that rodent for fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Archery Talk Forum


And a serial killer was born...


----------



## Kaibab270

Not really strange I guess but found this deep in the forest. Looks like a regular old handmade turkey blind but it's way too small to actually fit in unless you're the size of a toddler.


----------



## KRONIIK

^ 
Eeyore's House in the Hundred Acre Wood.


----------



## Corinth Hunter

I seen a liberal democrat carrying a gun and actually hunting! Just can’t explain it!


----------



## AmishArcher

Not me personally, but I have a buddy that was in a tree stand and heard a commotion, there was a mink above the river giving chase to a rabbit. They went round and round for a little bit, when suddenly the mink took cover and a bald eagle dive bombed it.


----------



## SB80

When in high school climbed up in stand and saw what I assumed was a buzzard sitting out in wheat field. Then I thought too cold they've migrated. Pull up binocs and I see a coyote about ten feet from the bird laying looking towards it. I thought what the heck. Well before long the bird gets up flying and is swooping down over the coyote tormenting it like it's about to pick it up and carry it off. The birds wing span was over twice as wide as the coyotes body was long. I'm thinking it was a golden eagle but not for sure on that. It was big and it chased that coyote around for probably 30 min


----------



## Levi624

My story isn't strange or weird but it's funny and I laugh every time I think about it. I was spot and stalk Elk hunting with my 12 year old son. I had been watching this little herd of Elk and I knew where they were hiding. My son had said he would walk through the trees cow calling and see if he could find them while I went to a raven to sit and wait to see if they did come out. I had been setup for about 10 minutes when I started to hear grunting followed by a bugle and what sounded like the forest coming down. I saw my son a couple of minutes later running down the raven white as a ghost and a big Bull Elk right at the tree line where my son came out. My son smelled horrible and I asked him what had happened he said he decided to put cow scent all over him and cow call in the trees then he started hitting a tree with a stick and that's when the bull decided he had enough and would rake the trees charge forward a couple of yards then rake the trees again. The last time he did that he was only 10 feet from my son. The bull backed off when my son started to scream and cry. That's when I saw my son come running down the raven. I will never forget that and I still laugh to myself picturing him run screaming and crying while running toward me.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Apologizes, not my story, but John Dudley tells the story of stumbling into a Wolf Den on a hunt. Was glued to this....


----------



## johnnyyukon

Apologizes, not my story, but John Dudley tells the story of stumbling into a Wolf Den on a hunt. Was glued to this....


----------



## isujosh

Probably not unsual, but certainly strange, watched a daredevil squirrel miscalculate a jump and fall 30 feet to the ground.... figured he was a goner.... laid there motionless for a minute or so, then groggily got up and shook it off like "what the heck just happened" and proceeded about his business. Tough little bugger.


----------



## RossRagan

isujosh said:


> ... Tough little bugger.


Ever try to eat one? Bring along your chewin' teeth!


----------



## KRONIIK

isujosh said:


> Probably not unsual, but certainly strange, watched a daredevil squirrel miscalculate a jump and fall 30 feet to the ground.... figured he was a goner.... laid there motionless for a minute or so, then groggily got up and shook it off like "what the heck just happened" and proceeded about his business. Tough little bugger.


 I've seen squirrels miss jumps or have landing branches break on them, several times. 
They can survive long falls but I bet they wake up sore the next morning.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Not all that strange but shot a squirrel in my backyard (pellet rifle) that ran up a tree. Plummeted, and ran off to die. 

Next day, walking to car, saw 2 baby squirrels. One actually came up to me in the road, shivering and scared, first time a wild squirrel let me touch it. 

Pretty sure I had killed mama. I actually felt really sad.


----------



## Rhino8124

My craziest was doing a run and gun with my climber scouted for a bit and found a nice tree to climb. Got all the way to the top pulled my bow up and got settled in.... looked over and had an owl about 3 feet from my head. The thing never moved but scared the $#@& out of me.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good quarantine reading!


----------



## Verminaters1967

Last year in my deer stand 100 yards from my house seen an elk and her fawn the kicker is I live in Illinois


----------



## RidgeNinja91

Verminaters1967 said:


> Last year in my deer stand 100 yards from my house seen an elk and her fawn the kicker is I live in Illinois


You anywhere near Vienna?


----------



## BCH1313

This story is to bizzare that I couldn't even make it up. I was hunting at my father's house, late season, after our shotgun season. I hear what I believed to be a grunt, can't be right? it's to late in the season. I hear it multiple more times, getting closer. So I do what we all do, stand up, bow in hand, ready to draw. In a minute I see a dark object moving closer to me, but it's not a deer. It's a pig, but there's no wild pigs in my area. It's not a wild pig, it's a farm pig???* I actually climb down and walk up to it. It was like it was someone's fair project, I actually walked it up to my father's farm.* I grew up showing pigs and cattle so it wasn't that difficult for me to do so. We call everyone we know in the vicinity, it didn't belong to anyone??* So needless to say, we had ham and bacon!!* We actually butcher a couple hogs each winter so he just went into a pen in the barn until it was time. 

Sent from my moto z4 using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## Kenthekiwi

1/4ing away said:


> *Attacked by a squirrel...*
> 
> Honest to goodness truth:
> Me and 2 of my brothers went fishing at a lake where we had to walk down a road....I was carrying the ice chest, one brother had about 5 fishing poles, the other brother had the paddle and about 3 more poles. First of all we are walking down the road and almost step on a cotton mouth stretched out on the road. We take care of him and keep walking...talking about the encounter with the snake we hear a squirrel running through the leaves. No big deal right...except its running right at us.
> Hmmm...we all stop and look at the squirrel. It runs right at my brother and has blood on its face and one eye is white like it's blind in that eye. It gets towards my brother and he starts swatting at it with the poles as he backpedals like a defensive back. He hits it a couple times and as I am laughing the squirrel turns and comes towards me. I start running backwards, drop the ice chest, and fall on my butt. I immediately take off running and the squirrel goes off the road and up a tree.
> We are freaking out and start laughing...As we walk I look down at my shirt and there is blood on it! I thought he got me...but it was blood from the ice chest. Apparently the squirrel ran into it after I dropped it.
> I swear on everything that this is a true story.


Maybe it had rabies?


----------



## Jerm

lets get this thread rollin again!
now season is over we can go back to being scared of the dark


----------



## sizthediz

My first sit for gen gun a few years ago 
Set up in a ladderstand around a fire break
9am here comes a doe down fire break, awesome, 
1130ish i hear some brush crashing and its 2 hunters walking up who dont see my stand, awesome 
130pm i see a truck driving down fire break. Cool i will see if they can spot me. As they get to me the passenger rolls window down and tells me i have to leave as they are going to be doing a CONTROLLED BURN here. Ok she turns back talks to driver and then tells me I have to leave NOW because they already lit the area on fire. Lol. Fun times here in Florida


----------



## Schleprock1

sizthediz said:


> My first sit for gen gun a few years ago
> Set up in a ladderstand around a fire break
> 9am here comes a doe down fire break, awesome,
> 1130ish i hear some brush crashing and its 2 hunters walking up who dont see my stand, awesome
> 130pm i see a truck driving down fire break. Cool i will see if they can spot me. As they get to me the passenger rolls window down and tells me i have to leave as they are going to be doing a CONTROLLED BURN here. Ok she turns back talks to driver and then tells me I have to leave NOW because they already lit the area on fire. Lol. Fun times here in Florida


And I guess they didn't offer to put your ladderstand in the truck?


----------



## sizthediz

Schleprock1 said:


> And I guess they didn't offer to put your ladderstand in the truck?


 I grabbed my cushion and left. No time to even pull stand
The irony is them having a CONTROLLED burn during hunting season


----------



## BucksNBulls

My arrow entering a nice 4x4 Muley at about 70 yards right in the sweet spot with a 2mph crosswind. I was speechless and to this day can't explain how I made that shot. Should have never even took the shot but out West long shots are common and I practice daily for them.


----------



## Fireprojectile

I've seen the strangest thing in the woods by looking in a puddle.


----------



## MbatsonZ7

Ttt


----------



## raisins

cylindrical hole in the middle of nowhere 3 feet across and 5 feet deep surrounded by brush....i actually fell into it while scouting and thankfully landed perfectly and wasn't hurt


----------



## WVbowProud

Hiking along the new river one night with buddies and the end of the trail was going through a train tunnel. As we were walking through a train came. There were doorway cutouts every 20 ft. So we wall hopped in one by one 5 bodies deep. Then 1 by 1 we stepped out. Turned around and the doorway was only a foot deep. No way we could all walk into it, only 2 should have been able to fit side by side. We all still talk about it to this day.


----------



## WVbowProud

Another time me and a buddy were camping and all the sudden a cute little blonde kid with braids and blue jumper style dress was laughing in the middle of our campsite. This was in wv. The next day our buddies in Colorado called and told us that the weirdest thing happened to them camping for a work hitch the night before.... cute little blonde girl in a blue jumper dress with braids was laughing in the middle of their campsite....


----------



## raisins

was in a tree stand on public land during the november rut, i was around a mile from any roads

it was around 30 degrees and i had several layers on

a filthy guy (greasy scraggly hair, etc) with dirty jeans and dirty white t shirt and nothing else....comes out of nowhere and walks 30 yards from my stand down a trail....he doesn't see me and i don't say anything

he looked loaded up on something and had to be to be out in that weather in a t shirt and walking around alone in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Justintime99

Turkey hunting in South La…..better than a mile into a Wma on a small trail, my buddy and I meet a barefoot dude carrying a machete on the trail. Cautiously asked him what he was up to and he said “hunting Bigfoot” and kept walking. Public land is for the public, even for guys that look like ax murders who say they’re just out hunting the ol squatch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

